# Kemper Profiling Amp Thread



## adrock

i saw this in a thread here a few minutes ago, but the thread seems to have disappeared... 

either way, this is pretty amazing. i'm highly impressed.


----------



## StupidDav

I was wondering a while ago if it was possible to take an impulse response of an entire rig, looks like this is what this thing does. Looks like an old 70's computer only smaller, can't see it catching on because it looks horrifically complex  If I was them I'd separate the IR loader/amp from the IR maker, the IR maker can stay at home whilst you load up the IR loader/amp with your IRs and go gig! Wonder if this kinda thing is gonna catch on in the world of digital modelling. I also wonder what the 'feel' is like, the dynamics sound good in the video, but when playing an actual amp you can 'feel' the amp.


----------



## Albionic

i think they had one of these on the bridge of the enterprise


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's not tube, and very complex, thus I don't see it immediately becoming popular with players, especially with other viable digital solutions out there, namely the AxeFx, POD, and various VST/Impulse loaders already on the market. 

Now, imagine if the guys at Fractal or Line6 got a hold of a few of these. If they work as well as they say, they might become a very important tool in the further development of digital modeling as a whole.


----------



## Larrikin666

How freakin awkward does that dude look while that contraption is processing the amp? LOL. Wow

I'd would need to see way way way more videos of this thing before I thought it was worth any kind of investment.


----------



## Heavy Ed

This looks awesome but cost and complexity aside its just impractical for the average musician. I bought a modeler to have a variety of amp tones from amps I don't have access to currently. I don't think my local music stores would appreciate me taking hours setting up and modeling amps that I have no intention of buying!


----------



## ivancic1al

^ I know, exactly, you walk into a GC and bring that and tell them, "Oh yeah can I just A/B a few amps?" then you profile them all, leave and you have them stored  genius, very very pricey genius.


----------



## adrock

Heavy Ed said:


> This looks awesome but cost and complexity aside its just impractical for the average musician. I bought a modeler to have a variety of amp tones from amps I don't have access to currently. I don't think my local music stores would appreciate me taking hours setting up and modeling amps that I have no intention of buying!



haha that's what my roommate and i were saying, just go copying everybody's amps. they wouldn't be too happy, but i sure would 

but seriously, i don't think this is intended for gigging musicians. i see it more as a studio tool. my roommate and i are both engineers and constant gear tweakers, so we are drooling and wanting this piece of gear bad.

StupidDav has a great idea though, separating the impulse maker and player. i think if they did that, you would have gigging musicians who would be interested in this.


----------



## splinter8451

Don't you guys think people could share their models online? So you wouldn't have to have access to the actual amps? 

It'd be silly if you weren't able to share profiles. 

I wanna see some high gain applications. POD's and the like can do convincing low-gain tones IMO, not the feel, but the sound.


----------



## jllozano

sounds awesome....wonder is it really works


----------



## GATA4

That's some cool shit.....looks like a freaking spaceship control board though haha.


----------



## col

The modeling lost a bit of high end, but very impressive nonetheless.

I don't see how this is complicated to use though? As far I can see his signal chain is guitar->modeler->amp->cab->mic->mic preamp->modeler.

When it's "profiling" it runs some noise through the amp and calculates between the original sound file and the one that came back from the amp how the modeling is supposed to sound? At least that's how impulses are created.


----------



## Acme

A new video from the Winter NAMM:

I'm not sure what to think about it, but really curious about the price of it.


----------



## AndreasD

Acme said:


> A new video from the Winter NAMM:
> 
> I'm not sure what to think about it, but really curious about the price of it.




At about the 5:40 mark he says it'll retail for 1600$.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Awesome idea, but with the patches available for the Axe Fx, I don't see it being as accurate to the original amp as a community is able to achieve from hours of tweaking.

Developed, this idea could be groundbreaking.


----------



## vlover

Bump... i want one of these more than An Axefx  Blasphemer !


----------



## Guitarmiester

I'd like to buy one just for the reactions. Imagine walking into GC or any local shop with what looks like some sort of a microwave, a few cables, setting it up on various amps, and standing there looking at others while these weird, spacey sounds emanate from every amp in the store. You then pack up your microwave and cables and leave.


----------



## 5656130

Guitarmiester said:


> I'd like to buy one just for the reactions. Imagine walking into GC or any local shop with what looks like some sort of a microwave, a few cables, setting it up on various amps, and standing there looking at others while these weird, spacey sounds emanate from every amp in the store. You then pack up your microwave and cables and leave.



im sure as soon as though weird sounds started a employee would chase you out or youd get put in a net and showed off as a alien


----------



## Soubi7string

looks like I'd never buy it or use it cause well it is intimidating as fuck with all those lights and buttons


----------



## OzoneJunkie

A recent interview said possible release in October.

I definitely wouldn't profile any amps personally, but I think the key here is that it stores up to 1000 profiles and that the company is going to include a set with the unit itself. Plus we'll likely see more profiles shared online.


----------



## stormrider66

New videos


----------



## 155

jurys still out , but could the dude get a stand that doesnt shake when he touches it?? very annoying and im not buying one because of that...


----------



## Floppystrings

I wonder how many years it will be until I see this thing do an impression of a Soldano SLO, 5150, or Diezel Herbert, with a humbucker.

Oh well. Too bad the marketing it so narrow minded.


----------



## Hollowway

This thing looks pretty cool, IMO. The coolest thing is how it samples the amp. I'm not rushing out to get one, but I'm cautiously optimistic about it.


----------



## Quitty

I'll be honest - it's a very impressive bit of gear and i don't it's overly complex for someone who can use it to it's full potential (folks with loads of vintage gear, for one?),
but the modeling did not impress me. It actually sounds vastly different than the original, and doesn't clean up nearly as well.


----------



## themike

Cool for studios, not so much for musicians in my opinion. Try finding a flux capasitor right before a gig!


----------



## SirMyghin

This product is pretty awesome, I would like to try one with an amp side by side. I find the aversion to it (and love for axe-fx) to be amusing though.


----------



## MindDusk

Kemper AMP has convinced me 100% that it will beat AXE FX II out of the water when it comes to AMP simulation (even though simulation is not what Kemper amp does). That part is a fundamental part in my DI solution, my original intention was to use the AXE FX II for that which I plan to buy along with Eventide H8000FW. 

But as it seem now, the only thing I need AXE FX II for is the mic/cabinet simulation. My question is, if it is only the mic/cabinet functionalities I am interested in, is there any better solutions then AXE FX II. 







http://kemper-amps.com/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well, the thing that the Axe has over the Kemper is that its lightweight.

That amp looks heavy as shit. 

EDIT: This was a joke. I don't know any sound differences between the Kemper and the Axe.


----------



## MindDusk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, the thing that the Axe has over the Kemper is that its lightweight.
> 
> That amp looks heavy as shit.
> 
> EDIT: This was a joke. I don't know any sound differences between the Kemper and the Axe.



I think the amp looks really amazing...
Looks like a typical space ship console or something with all these blinking lights 
Look at the videos on the site, and you will get blown a way too, if you ask me this a milestone. Some one called it the "napster" of amps..


----------



## Winspear

I think I remember this posted about a year ago? The general consensus was no as far as I remember, but it does look awesome!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EtherealEntity said:


> I think I remember this posted about a year ago? The general consensus was no as far as I remember, but it does look awesome!



Yeah, it was debuted at Winter NAMM 2011, if I remember. I also remember the reception to be a little "meh". 

I will admit. It would be good for people who run studios with lots of amps that need a backup or a quick go-to amp, or for amp collectors who want to play their stuff without damaging them.


----------



## wlfers

^ I remember there were no demos of any hi-gain profiles made with the amp at that time. I'm excited to hear more, would be sweet if they put it in rack form.


----------



## Handbanana

Very cool looking, its like something that'd you'd see in ICU while they're performing surgery.


----------



## Rook

As far as I'm concerned, the only way of beating the Axe 2 is by being cheaper.

Since I won't be paying for another one, that isn't even really an issue. As with all things like this though, it's not how they sound on youtube but how they feel in person that sets them apart.


----------



## Rook

As far as I'm concerned, the only way of beating the Axe 2 is by being cheaper.

Since I won't be paying for another one, that isn't even really an issue. As with all things like this though, it's not how they sound on youtube but how they feel in person that sets them apart.


----------



## xCaptainx

Still uncertain about this. Seeing as it simply sends a signal through your camp and picks up the signal via microphone in front of your amp, it looks like a fairly technical match E.Q. 

Match E.Q is done all the time to match guitar tones. Alex Wade posted a Meshuggah match E.Q a few months ago he did. 

The difficulty with Match E.Q I feel is that it is capturing a specific sound, which is already saturated with post e.q, compression, mastering etc. I doubt it is EXACTLY what the amp sounds like. 

Now with this, how on earth is this system going to control the poweramp sag from simply recording and analysis of the final signal? It sounds like a lot of marketing mumbo jumbo for a very complicated/detailed match E.Q. 

Given the amount of research line 6 and fractal have done into how specific parts of an amp affect tonality, I doubt a system like this will replace them, or make it redundant. 

That being said, it certainly looks like a fascinating tool. Quite keen to find out more about them. But my 2c is on it being just a very fancy match e.q tool (it's going to be capturing your guitars 'DNA' too, after all!)


----------



## Shask

It looks very cool and time will tell. Sadly, it sounds like it is a long way from being a completed product. It does look very promising though.

Oh, it is $1850.


----------



## cyril v

xCaptainx said:


> Still uncertain about this. Seeing as it simply sends a signal through your camp and picks up the signal via microphone in front of your amp, it looks like a fairly technical match E.Q.
> 
> Match E.Q is done all the time to match guitar tones. Alex Wade posted a Meshuggah match E.Q a few months ago he did.
> 
> The difficulty with Match E.Q I feel is that it is capturing a specific sound, which is already saturated with post e.q, compression, mastering etc. I doubt it is EXACTLY what the amp sounds like.
> 
> Now with this, how on earth is this system going to control the poweramp sag from simply recording and analysis of the final signal? It sounds like a lot of marketing mumbo jumbo for a very complicated/detailed match E.Q.
> 
> Given the amount of research line 6 and fractal have done into how specific parts of an amp affect tonality, I doubt a system like this will replace them, or make it redundant.
> 
> That being said, it certainly looks like a fascinating tool. Quite keen to find out more about them. But my 2c is on it being just a very fancy match e.q tool (it's going to be capturing your guitars 'DNA' too, after all!)




Where is the video showing them getting the "tone" from prerecorded guitar tones ala Match EQ? The videos I saw, showed this thing connecting to a real amp and a real mic'd cab and then tweaking the tone to perfection.

Edit: Sorry, I was confused by your post a bit. Read it a second time and realized you were just comparing it to that. Reading ftl.



athawulf said:


> ^ I remember there were no demos of any hi-gain profiles made with the amp at that time. I'm excited to hear more, would be sweet if they put it in rack form.



Skip to the ~1minute mark to hear a little bit of this thing.


----------



## bluediamond

Isn't the kemper already sold in the US? I've already read some reviews from other forum, 95-99% that have used it swear that it sounds no different than the amp they model.
From what I read the kemper took measurement of 70-80 variable (EQ, saggyness, compression etc) of the sound instead of simulating components (tubes, cap, etc) that creates that sound.
If it works as good as people said then it is the columbus egg of guitar playing world.

My only gripe (as if I could afford one LoL) is that it looks damn ugly.. I won't have one sitting on top of a 412 for my gigs.


----------



## VESmedic

2 friends of mine already have 2, they said its dead on accurate. This is coming from professional engineers that have recorded some of the biggest bands in metal in the last 10 years. just do a search on youtube, theres GREAT videos of it. Theres one of a soldano SLO, a couple of rectifiers etc. They are quite unbelievable. What is really impressive is that you can then EQ the sound you profiled, thus being able to create tones that the original amp wouldn't even be capable of. What is really amazing is the low gain amps that I have heard profiled on youtube. They have the response and (supposively) the feel of the real amp, and sounds identical. You literally can not hear any differance. This will open up a whole new world to amp modeling for sure. Being able to share profiled amps online and download them on to the kemper etc....This should be incredible.


----------



## cardinal

Lol. The Kemper v AFXII debate migrated here from TGP.

If you just need cab sims, Two Notes has some new stuff coming that should do the job. Not sure how good their stuff is, but it looks cool. They have some current products on the market too, but they cost about as much as the AFXII. 

You also could just buy a used Standard or the GSP1101 (with a firmware change; it can do user IRs, too).


----------



## demoniaco

I dont think the kemper will beat the axe ii at all... people seem to ignore that the kemper is a profiling amp... you need ...well ... amps to make profiles from. Plus you dont have all the things the axe has integrated and available like.. lets say... effects! Im not bashing the product... actually i like it a lot.. the idea is awesome and i would buy one if i had... welll... money! To buy the amps i wanna profile and the kemper itself.... so... doesnt make much sense to me...

There is also the new firmware version of the axe ii... ver 5 which is simply brutal... adding simply realistic dynamics! I was pairing it with a pv classic 50 50 but i can now buy a ss power amp with confidence because of the incredible tone im getting... its simply absurd.

I truly believe that both are incredible products but the axe ii is still the more cost effective and by far the best option... being able to pair it with anything... pa, amplifiers, preamps, interfaces... etc... with the ability of being rackable and with a good 2 space case can be the ultimate portable weapon.


----------



## signalgrey

you could use the Kemper to profile the Axe-Fx 2 and create a singularity that would destroy us all.


----------



## Deadnightshade

demoniaco said:


> I dont think the kemper will beat the axe ii at all... people seem to ignore that the kemper is a profiling amp... you need ...well ... amps to make profiles from. Plus you dont have all the things the axe has integrated and available like.. lets say... effects!



The Kemper comes with already loaded amp profiles,plus there is a community sharing amp profiles.

Also,it does have effects.Maybe not at the multitude of axe-fx 2 , but it does.



signalgrey said:


> you could use the Kemper to profile the Axe-Fx 2 and create a singularity that would destroy us all.



I read somewhere that you can do it!


----------



## Quitty

Deadnightshade said:


> The Kemper comes with already loaded amp profiles,plus there is a community sharing amp profiles.
> 
> Also,it does have effects.Maybe not at the multitude of axe-fx 2 , but it does.
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that you can do it!



Oh, yeah. My Infi professor did it.
He also derived e^x once, and the e^x hasn't been the same since.

On topic, though, the major issue i'd have with the Kemper is that there's no tweakability - you sample a certain setting and just roll with it - which sounds like a horrible idea seeing as a major part of the 'magic' of an amp is it's reaction to settings.

Consider you'd need two separate profiles to have an OD and clean channel - and there are no points in between (IE, low gain on the OD channel is another profile).


----------



## HighGain510

I guess it's all a moot point since you can't actually BUY a Kemper!   90% of the guys hyping it up are in Europe, I've seen less than a dozen actually show up in the states so until they get their production ramped up (even Fractal has more units worldwide with the Axe-Fx II right now, waiting list and all, than Kemper has in the past year or two) so it's really hard to say if it is going to be able to top the Axe-Fx. I've heard good clips from both the Axe-II and the Kemper, but I'm going with the Axe-Fx II based on a few things:

a) It's available now, not really as much of a "vaporware" deal for folks in the US

b) Cliff has a proven track record for firmware updates (already up to v5.0 since he debuted the Axe-II last MAY, that's awesome IMO!)

c) Reliability of a new product is always a potential issue, the Axe-Fx has a pretty clean record overall but not many people have spent a lot of time with a Kemper to see how they will fare in the long run.

Do I think it's a neat concept? Absolutely, if it works as well as they claim, it could be an awesome tool.  Do I think I'd rather have one over the Axe-Fx II? Not really, plus the common complaint a lot of the guys who either have both or have at least messed with an Axe-Fx and own a Kemper have said is that the effects on the Kemper are not nearly as vast or high in quality.  I'd love to hear a Kemper in the room to see what my ears told me about the accuracy of their profiling technology but the fact that the price jumped up pretty starkly before they even produced any to the US market and the complete lack of stock leaves me a bit skeptical for the time being, not to mention the price is now just a few hundred shy of the Axe-Fx II and I don't have to worry about trying to obtain samples from other people to get my "profiling collection" amount up, I'd rather go Fractal where the models are all there from the get-go and Cliff will be adding more and more as time goes on.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Quitty said:


> Oh, yeah. My Infi professor did it.
> He also derived e^x once, and the e^x hasn't been the same since.



I was referring to the fact that you can profile an axe-fx patch 



Quitty said:


> On topic, though, the major issue i'd have with the Kemper is that there's no tweakability - you sample a certain setting and just roll with it - which sounds like a horrible idea seeing as a major part of the 'magic' of an amp is it's reaction to settings.
> 
> Consider you'd need two separate profiles to have an OD and clean channel - and there are no points in between (IE, low gain on the OD channel is another profile).




People,RTFM on their site...It does have effects and some sort of amp modeling (EDITr effects modeling whatever  ) that allows you to tweak the sound.SPECIFICALLY about the gain it mentions that the gain knob allows you to go from super clean to super saturated,even if the real amp doesn't have that gain range!

What is NEVER mentioned in videos,(cause they are too busy marketing how remarkably close is to the real thing), is how much tweaking can a profile take before it starts losing fidelity,leading to the need to acquire a different settings profile of the same amp.And let's face it,high gain sounds need careful tweaking.

The reason why this is important is that you rely on the availability of multiple profiles from the community.On the upside,you can always take your kemper for a...studio tour and take some profiles yourself


----------



## petereanima

A friend of mine was Beta Tester for the Kemper, and he also was a long time Axe Ultra user and has a nice collection of high end amps etc...he made some very nice comparisons. We had planned to make an ultimate AXE II vs. Kemper session with fucktons of soundfiles as soon as my Axe II would have arrived...unfortunately, that took so long, he sold the Kemper meanwhile. BUT, the Axe FX Ultra has been profiled by him, was fun. 

Anyway - I dont really think one can compare the Axe and the Kemper. Too different. I also dont think anyone here would really benefit form the Kemper. To get the sound you want, you would need the actual equipment at first, find the perfect sound, than profile it...I mean - YES, there is a profile-sharing community. But seriously - if I have learned ONE thing in years of gearhunting is, that presets (or profiles in that case) are always shit. They might give you a good idea of what might be possible, but they are not really useable. But on other modelers you at least have full control over a tonestack - means: from what I've seen/heard, if for example a profile has too much gain, it has too much gain, no way of rolling gain back a bit or something like this. (EDIT: post above me states otherwise; I would be intrigued to hear/see that - like a high gain profile, and then rolling back the gain on the profile..)

A big advantage of the Axe FX is, that it works with IR's and that there SHITLOADS of IR's available.

Anyway, as I said earlier - I dont really think they are as comparable as many think they are.




HighGain510 said:


> I guess it's all a moot point since you can't actually BUY a Kemper!   90% of the guys hyping it up are in Europe, I've seen less than a dozen actually show up in the states so until they get their production ramped up (even Fractal has more units worldwide with the Axe-Fx II right now, waiting list and all, than Kemper has in the past year or two)



FWIW: Kemper is meanwhile available everywhere here (yes, in Europe), ex stock. Because NOW its actually released - up to some weeks ago, it was only in Beta. For the Axe, I was 10 months on the waiting list. So, 1:1 I'd say.


----------



## HighGain510

petereanima said:


> FWIW: Kemper is meanwhile available everywhere here (yes, in Europe), ex stock. Because NOW its actually released - up to some weeks ago, it was only in Beta. For the Axe, I was 10 months on the waiting list. So, 1:1 I'd say.



Haha yeah that's more of a distribution issue though.  They announced the Kemper over a year ago and still don't have ANY in stock over here.  At least there is a wait list for the EU guys with Fractal that some are slipping through!  I hear you though, the significantly lower availability of Axe-Fx II units over there vs the Kemper unavailability here are probably similar. You'd think, if nothing else, some of the guys seeking a Fractal unit there would be smart and grab a Kemper and try to work out an international trade deal with folks in the US!


----------



## petereanima

HighGain510 said:


> You'd think, if nothing else, some of the guys seeking a Fractal unit there would be smart and grab a Kemper and try to work out an international trade deal with folks in the US!



I smell business...


----------



## 155

my problem with it is you have to have a speaker and mic in the equation...if all that was removed I think it could be better...if your speaker and mic are shit its gonna "model" like shit...love the concept though just needs a little work before I buy it.


----------



## petereanima

155 said:


> my problem with it is you have to have a speaker and mic in the equation...if all that was removed I think it could be better...if your speaker and mic are shit its gonna "model" like shit...love the concept though just needs a little work before I buy it.



It can, however this is possible - dont ask me (fuckin' magic? magnets? baby-lost-smokemonster inside?), seperate the amp-sound from the cab+mic sound.


----------



## Andromalia

Point: The Kemper is 4 times as big as the axe fx. No, thanks.


----------



## HighGain510

Andromalia said:


> Point: The Kemper is 4 times as big as the axe fx. No, thanks.



I heard rumors all over the place (probably not true, but who knows) that Kemper was working on a rack-mounted unit since so many people proclaimed their dislike for the form factor. My question is does the Kemper NEED to be as big as the current model, or could they squeeze all that into a 2U or 4U form factor?


----------



## Sephael

can't overlook the fact that AxeFX can do effects, the Kemper doesn't.


----------



## MindDusk

Sephael said:


> can't overlook the fact that AxeFX can do effects, the Kemper doesn't.



No one really buy the Axe FX for the effects, everyone buys it excuse of the amp/mic/cabinet simulations. Actually 99% would prefer a cheaper version without any of the effects at all...


----------



## MindDusk

cardinal said:


> Lol. The Kemper v AFXII debate migrated here from TGP.
> 
> If you just need cab sims, Two Notes has some new stuff coming that should do the job. Not sure how good their stuff is, but it looks cool. They have some current products on the market too, but they cost about as much as the AFXII.
> 
> You also could just buy a used Standard or the GSP1101 (with a firmware change; it can do user IRs, too).



I will look into the two notes stuff... I am mostly intrested in a hardware solution...


----------



## xCaptainx

MindDusk said:


> No one really buy the Axe FX for the effects, everyone buys it excuse of the amp/mic/cabinet simulations. Actually 99% would prefer a cheaper version without any of the effects at all...



Well that's untrue. Petrucci and Vai spring to mind....


----------



## MindDusk

demoniaco said:


> I dont think the kemper will beat the axe ii at all... people seem to ignore that the kemper is a profiling amp... you need ...well ... amps to make profiles from. Plus you dont have all the things the axe has integrated and available like.. lets say... effects! Im not bashing the product... actually i like it a lot.. the idea is awesome and i would buy one if i had... welll... money! To buy the amps i wanna profile and the kemper itself.... so... doesnt make much sense to me...
> 
> There is also the new firmware version of the axe ii... ver 5 which is simply brutal... adding simply realistic dynamics! I was pairing it with a pv classic 50 50 but i can now buy a ss power amp with confidence because of the incredible tone im getting... its simply absurd.
> 
> I truly believe that both are incredible products but the axe ii is still the more cost effective and by far the best option... being able to pair it with anything... pa, amplifiers, preamps, interfaces... etc... with the ability of being rackable and with a good 2 space case can be the ultimate portable weapon.



Personally I will rely totally on the online comunity to get new profiles..since I will not have any access to expensive amps to profile


----------



## BlindingLight7

If this amp can actually "listen and accurately reproduce" tones as good as they claim, This may lead to some kind of tone piracy scandal down the road, Say some guy plugs one of these in at a meshuggah show or something...or MESA tones...or whatever you'd like.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Sephael said:


> can't overlook the fact that AxeFX can do effects, the Kemper doesn't.





http://kemper-amps.com/api/download/dlid/461/alternate/0/KPA Manual Basics and Profiling in English 


Browse through the manual..For sake people!It HAS effects!

I don't know how many models for each type , and they indeed are less than axe-fx,but that's totally different from "it can't do effects".



BlindingLight7 said:


> If this amp can actually "listen and accurately reproduce" tones as good as they claim, This may lead to some kind of tone piracy scandal down the road, Say some guy plugs one of these in at a meshuggah show or something...or MESA tones...or whatever you'd like.



I hope you're joking on this one...


----------



## TemjinStrife

I'd love to be able to get a digital version of my Budda "profiled." However, it's got the cost problem of the Axe-II in that I'd have to sell said Budda to buy the modeler.


----------



## Larrikin666

MindDusk said:


> No one really buy the Axe FX for the effects, everyone buys it excuse of the amp/mic/cabinet simulations. Actually 99% would prefer a cheaper version without any of the effects at all...



I'm pretty sure your math is flawed. There are a few people on this site who only use their Axe-FX as an effects processor. That's also how I started out using mine. I'm sure there are users or potential users out there who would like a lower cost unit dedicated to only modeling, but that's the minority.


----------



## Enselmis

Step 1: Buy Axe2 and Kemper.

Step 2: Profile amp models from Axe2 on Kemper.

Step 3: Sell Axe2 on evilbay for more than you bought it for.

Profit?


----------



## Deadnightshade

Enselmis said:


> Step 1: Buy Axe2 and Kemper.
> 
> Step 2: Profile amp models from Axe2 on Kemper.
> 
> Step 3: Sell Axe2 on evilbay for more than you bought it for.
> 
> Profit?



Actually,there are some limitations ,but it can be done for mono patches.For more,here:


Profiling a modeler (here AxeFx II) - Share your tips and tricks - Kemper Amps Forum


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Their is a really good thread on the fractal forums of a guy who has about and has a detailed review of both units and what each was capable of. I can't take the kemper seriously, it looks like a toaster!


----------



## cardinal

MindDusk said:


> I will look into the two notes stuff... I am mostly intrested in a hardware solution...



Two Notes has both hardware and software. But if you're just wanting something that you can load IRs into, I think the GSP1101 (also hardware) will load third-party IRs if you update the software on the unit. That would be cheapest by far.


----------



## Deadnightshade

drawnacrol said:


> I can't take the kemper seriously, it looks like a toaster!


----------



## MindDusk

cardinal said:


> Two Notes has both hardware and software. But if you're just wanting something that you can load IRs into, I think the GSP1101 (also hardware) will load third-party IRs if you update the software on the unit. That would be cheapest by far.



Alright.I think there is not much competition in this area right, two notes and SPL is and AXE FX is the only ones I know that offer "decent/good" mic/speaker simulation. But I get the sense that Twon notes might be in the cutting edge...when it comes to mic/cabinet simulation.


----------



## cardinal

Yeah, not much selection for what you're looking for, which baffles me because it would be such a useful product. The Two Notes stuff looks very cool. I haven't tried it, but they have free demo software. You could give that a whirl and if you liked it buy their hardware solution. They have a pedal coming soon that should be much cheaper than the rack unit that's currently available.


----------



## MindDusk

cardinal said:


> Yeah, not much selection for what you're looking for, which baffles me because it would be such a useful product. The Two Notes stuff looks very cool. I haven't tried it, but they have free demo software. You could give that a whirl and if you liked it buy their hardware solution. They have a pedal coming soon that should be much cheaper than the rack unit that's currently available.



yes even though I must admit I feel quite robbed to pay that much money for convolution . And I strongly believe that convolution is not the the solution, for me convolution is "cheating" , for me an algoritmic simulator would be the only good solution. You are right...it would really change the world if some one could come up with that kind of solution, which makes it useless to use miced up amp. I think I was more optimistic when Line 6 released their first POD, then we all knew that "this" was the future, and that the usual way of recording guitar with a miced up amp would be hopelessly oboslete and stupid... but unfortunately about 10 years later...most studios still use the same primitive method... Yeah it is surprings that not more companies is trying to come up with a solution, it would become a real revolution really... in what way music is recorded... ¨
And it would make it possible for every band out there to be able to record out of the box at home..most people are not able to use a loud miced up speaker at home.. 

But yeah... but more convolution is not what we need..we need algorithmic solutions... it is the only way that it can be simulated in enough detail.


----------



## cardinal

Agreed. I have an AFXII as well, and the cab sims are the weakest link, IMHO. I'm so frustrated with them that I just go through a real cab now, even though I bought the thing for the specific purpose of using it with the cab sims. Not knocking Fractal; the Fractal IRs sound better to me than the Redwirez or Ownhammers, but I really wish there were something better out there. Maybe it's Two Notes. Maybe it doesn't exist yet.


----------



## BTFStan

looks sweet


----------



## iff

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13143797/Killswitch Engage Reamp with Kemper KPA EQ.mp3


----------



## petereanima

cardinal said:


> Agreed. I have an AFXII as well, and the cab sims are the weakest link, IMHO. I'm so frustrated with them that I just go through a real cab now, even though I bought the thing for the specific purpose of using it with the cab sims. Not knocking Fractal; the Fractal IRs sound better to me than the Redwirez or Ownhammers, but I really wish there were something better out there. Maybe it's Two Notes. Maybe it doesn't exist yet.



True. Same here actually. I bought it mainly to use as effects processor with my Diezel, and also to send the Diezel sound with cab-sims fromt he Axe to the FOH when playing live...unfortunately, this is exactly what does NOT work very well with the Axe...so meanwhile I use it only for recording, not live.


----------



## demoniaco

I have both options... real cab and frfr.... I wasnt liking the frfr until the latest forum. Its sounding truly as a mic;ed amp but with all the fullness of a real cab. Its amazing really. Did a test recording my cab with my interface and comparing it with the sound coming from the powered speaker with the cab sims.... pretty nice axtually! Apparently you cant go just with the cab sim IR... there are other elements involved that need to be taken in consideration and this happened with the axe now.

I agree with minddusk


----------



## Rook

Larrikin666 said:


> I'm pretty sure your math is flawed. There are a few people on this site who only use their Axe-FX as an effects processor. That's also how I started out using mine. I'm sure there are users or potential users out there who would like a lower cost unit dedicated to only modeling, but that's the minority.



As did I, I bought my Ultra for the FX and thought 'hold on a second, these amp models sound awesome, and I don't need to change tubes/carry a heavy amp around/need a cab/need to worry about voltages and crap/etc' and made the switch.

If the Axe didn't have FX, I wouldn't have bought it because I'd still be looking at processors and junk and it wouldn't be the complete solution it is.

The Kemper.... I have trouble believing it can effectively listen to an amp and come out _feeling_ just like it. I'd love to try one, people here will know when I find something I like I'm the first to sell up and jump ship, but I have limited expectations.


----------



## MindDusk

HighGain510 said:


> I heard rumors all over the place (probably not true, but who knows) that Kemper was working on a rack-mounted unit since so many people proclaimed their dislike for the form factor. My question is does the Kemper NEED to be as big as the current model, or could they squeeze all that into a 2U or 4U form factor?



A rack model would be prefect..I would strongly prefer it...


----------



## Jzbass25

I can't express how much I doubt the kempler can beat the axe. it seems like a more advanced form of what most cheaper digital preamps do where it just captures waveforms. The whole point of the axefx is accurate digital recreation of all the components which can get you much closer to feel, tone, and shaping like the real amp. But there are a lot of variables, math and processing power needed.


----------



## MindDusk

Jzbass25 said:


> I can't express how much I doubt the kempler can beat the axe. it seems like a more advanced form of what most cheaper digital preamps do where it just captures waveforms. The whole point of the axefx is accurate digital recreation of all the components which can get you much closer to feel, tone, and shaping like the real amp. But there are a lot of variables, math and processing power needed.



To fully compare them you need to disable the mic/cab simulations and just use it in a regular speaker.. but I think most digital amps fail in the mic/cab simulation. I think it more a matter of lack of processor power, to simulate mic/cab takes a lot more processor power, and while we are having the processor power now since Core i7 to simulate for instance real tubes...wave arts tube saturator is a good example..we also have the power to simulate mic and cabinet..the problem is..that no company focus on doing an algorithmic solution..and it is very strange why...it is a lot of focus to emulate tubes and pre amps... eqs.. compressor and other analog equipment, but not mics/cabinets...


----------



## Jzbass25

MindDusk said:


> To fully compare them you need to disable the mic/cab simulations and just use it in a regular speaker.. but I think most digital amps fail in the mic/cab simulation. I think it more a matter of lack of processor power, to simulate mic/cab takes a lot more processor power, and while we are having the processor power now since Core i7 to simulate for instance real tubes...wave arts tube saturator is a good example..we also have the power to simulate mic and cabinet..the problem is..that no company focus on doing an algorithmic solution..and it is very strange why...it is a lot of focus to emulate tubes and pre amps... eqs.. compressor and other analog equipment, but not mics/cabinets...



True, I just think the kemper amp is so 1 dimensional in it's design. But I must like the ability to play with the eq and have it react realilistically. I haven't had much time wight the axe but it did a pretty good job most of the time


----------



## Pedrojoca

Amaazing, it's cheap as hell for what it does. Can anyone confirm if this does cab impulse respondses too?

KEMPER PROFILING AMPLIFIER - Thomann Cyberstore Português


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher

I'm still Fractal fan.


----------



## SSK0909

Really impressive technology. This could go far beyond modeling.

However, it's going to be a hassle to get new tones unless you sneak it into your local guitar store 

How many amp clone/copy/emulations can be kept in this thing?


----------



## Andromalia

I think given its price point it will have some success, but I wonder how they are going to cope up with the massive orders a website like thomann can induce. The fractal waiting list might be tiny in comparison.
That product has no appeal for me, I don't own any amps anymore except for a pocket H&K and the form factor is a big deterrent, too.

The only thing it has over the fractal offerings is the ability to turn more than one knob at once. I guess it can be interesting for the "can't afford axe fx" crowd, provided the included banks are plentiful enough and people share their patches. Since the axe fx can now build home impulses it closed up the biggest gap there was with the kemper in terms of features for people not owning amps already.


----------



## Albionic

not sure why people have to bring up fractal 

people perhaps worried that their top of the range doohicky is no longer the best thing out there?


----------



## Bevo

I think competition is good, it makes every company better and the trickle down effect when new stuff comes out will make good quality affordable.

Right now its just getting rolling, in a few months there will some great sites and tools available for it to get you whatever you wan't, not to mention see the samples/patches people come up with.


----------



## Joelan

This and the Axe-FX are pretty different pieces of kit...

The Axe-FX is a preamp and multi-FX unit that happens to contain models of other popular amps, whereas this unit duplicates real amps. This Kemper Profiler definitely looks very cool, but I can't see how this replaces an Axe-FX or how the Axe-FX would replace it.

This would definitely be useful for someone who owns and loves a bunch of amps, and wishes they could use them all live. I can't see an Axe-FX really satisfying someone that wishes that.

I dunno about the rest of you but I don't use the Axe-FX to try and get the exact tone of a real amp, I just use it to get a range of great tones that may or may not be 100% faithful to the real thing.


----------



## Rook

^That, long as it sounds good I don't care if it sounds like something real.

In fact the prospect of having something that sounds totally unlike anything real is quite attractive.

Back on topic, that's a very reasonable price. It's not for me, but if this can work it's way into high street guitar stores, that'd be a real achievement and I'd love to try one.


----------



## ampoverload

SSK0909 said:


> Really impressive technology. This could go far beyond modeling.
> 
> However, it's going to be a hassle to get new tones unless you sneak it into your local guitar store
> 
> How many amp clone/copy/emulations can be kept in this thing?



i thought i heard up to 1000 different profiles. im not sure.

and i think they said they are going to try and set up a website or something to share files of different amp tones and stuff. which would be awesome.


----------



## KAMI

shame it looks like a radio form the 50's.....


----------



## Albionic

KAMI said:


> shame it looks like a radio form the 50's.....



i think captain kirk had one on the bridge of the enterprise


----------



## Deadnightshade

Fun111 said:


> ^That, long as it sounds good I don't care if it sounds like something real.
> 
> In fact the prospect of having something that sounds totally unlike anything real is quite attractive.
> 
> Back on topic, that's a very reasonable price. It's not for me, but if this can work it's way into high street guitar stores, that'd be a real achievement and I'd love to try one.




Although it's marketed as the ultimate faithful reproduction of amps,it does go beyond that,since it has effects (you don't model the amp with a tubescreamer for instance,you add it later from the unit,plus you can change cabs digitally even if the profile was taken from a mic'd cab) and the amp controls can give more range that the real amp can.Kind like axe-fx . only with less effects,and working on the captured response of the amp for the particular settings and mic.


There is a forum that uploads profiles and has a thread for profile inquiries,so supposedly you can work with it (considering that you can still tweak it from the unit itself),even if you don't have a profile of the EXACT settings you want,but something similar.

If I'm correct,it's the only "modeler" at that price range.The only alternative for that money is a used axe-fx.So that's good.


EDIT:As for the availability,thomann has stock +1 retoured kemper


----------



## JMP2203

its amazing how close to the real thing is


----------



## ampoverload

i think it looks badass, but a rack version would be even better.


----------



## ST3MOCON

Video wont embed

heres the link http://youtu.be/mnd9lj_ECho

Video speaks for itself.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Holy failed embed Batman!


----------



## great_kthulu

hmm, It really would be interesting if you could isolate guitar tracks from a CD and get a good emulation of the tone... I could have eric johnson, brian may and aborted all in one amp!!!!


----------



## Eaten

wow that's impressive... wonder if you can clone a axe fx preset.


----------



## cyril v

great_kthulu said:


> hmm, It really would be interesting if you could isolate guitar tracks from a CD and get a good emulation of the tone... I could have eric johnson, brian may and aborted all in one amp!!!!



Nah, it needs to be hooked up to a real amp to get the tone or downloaded from others. Though, if you could track down all of those guys and ask them to check out their amp for about two mins. 



Eaten said:


> wow that's impressive... wonder if you can clone a axe fx preset.



You can clone the Axe tone, but not the effects.


----------



## Hallic

so i guess within half a year there's a full database of every amp+cab+mic availiable.


----------



## 4Eyes

but there is still difference, especially in lower mids region


----------



## Shask

I cant wait to see how this product unfolds as it becomes a complete product and is widely available..


----------



## guitarneeraj

It is able to model hi-gain amps VERY accurately, I daresay more accurately than the Axe II. I'd also seen this video where a guy is profiling a divided by 13.
Not sure how well it works with boutique low gain amps.


----------



## cyril v

Ola just up'd another video showing a bit of the tweaking parameters in action.


----------



## Pedrojoca

i know you are supposed to also capture the mic and cab, but couldn't you just hook it up to the preamp? If you can, that's awesome as doesn't require mic positioning, good mics or good cabs, then you'd just use them with impulses.


----------



## guitarneeraj

True.. There are plenty of multi-impulse cabinets out there.. BUT if you have the power to profile and entire rig AND mix and match it, pre-amp profiling is just boring haha..


----------



## Malkav

For anyone who's interested my boss owns one of these, here's a recording he did of some country playing 

Robin Gallagher - The Kemper Profiling Amp & "Tele-pathy" by Kemper59 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Neither he nor I are associated with Kemper, he just got asked if he'd mind making a demo.


----------



## DC23

Not trying to start a whole sh*tstorm here but I've heard that there will be a 'profiling'-like feature (I believe it was also referred to as 'automatic modelling') in a future firmware release for the Axe FX II haha  . Either way, I think both products (kemper and Axe) are very cool, I just personally have more use for the Axe given I don't have a whole room full of amps I can profile.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Honestly, what i love the most about this, is what it says about the future of modelling gear. If Fractal started using this technology in combination with their "model each component to make amp models" approach, they could really refine the models, and make them much more realistic.

Also, for the sake of versatility, couldn't you just get one of those attenuators that give you a line output, and use that to go back into the Kemper, and model the entire head, preamp and power amp, without the cab? That way you could choose any impulses in your DAW!


----------



## Albionic

according to ola englund once you profile an amp and speaker you can separate the amp and speaker and mix and match with other profiles.

pretty incredible


----------



## Andromalia

Makes sense if you can profile the amp without the speaker, then you profile it with it and tadaaaa the difference is the speaker. ^^
Note that the axe fx can make impulses now, should try it on my cab at home too see what gives.


----------



## WolleK

Maybe i should check if they have a demo room at their firm. Its settled in Recklinghausen which means hal hour of driving from here (Ruhrpott). There are some reviews at thomann... 2 generally points were made: it must sound awesome and it must have big software problems


----------



## AlexWadeWC

We are using one of these for the guitar tones on our new record and it fucking RULES. I have not played an Axe FX II but I own an Ultra and I will say if you know how to properly mic a cabinet and dial in an amp, then the tones (or profiles) you can make with this thing are unreal.

Aside from profiling your tone which sounds exactly as the amp does miced up, there are additional EQ options so you can tweak it even BETTER than you can with the actual amp. There is a "pick attack" option that allows you to bring out more of the initial pick attack while the tone of the rest of the note goes untouched.

The Kemper we are using is Mark Lewis's, our producer. He has done The Black Dahlia Murder, Devildriver, Bury Your Dead, Unearth, etc. So he knows a thing or two about getting sick guitar tones and the profiles he made for his are INCREDIBLE. His Diezel Herbet and 5150 III profiles with a Mesa Oversized cab are too sick for words.

While the Axe FX sounds amazing, my problem with modelers like the Axe, POD, Eleven Rack, GSP etc. is that all the amp models that are on there are a creation of what one person or a group of people THINK that those amps should sound like. With the Kemper the models ARE what the amp sounds like because it's taking a digital imprint of the amp, cab, and mics.

As someone already stated I don't really know how well it would catch on though because most people don't have a collection of amps they could profile. But for producers who have a shit load of amps, cabs, and mics, it's perfect because they can access their tones with the touch of a button instead of having to pull out all of that gear, re-mic everything, etc.

Oh and the effects on it, while limited, sound really great as well.


----------



## Shask

Alex you just made Kemper sales rise about 400% on ss.org!!


----------



## Andromalia

Ok, so they sold four ?


----------



## Shask

Andromalia said:


> Ok, so they sold four ?



I think a lot of people have been leery in the metal world since most of the videos have been lower gain blues amps. With Ola and Alex both saying that this is awesome for high gain metal also, I think these things will sell quickly... well... once they are more readily available ...


----------



## fwd0120

If Ola and Alex is it, then it is good enough for mee


----------



## Pedrojoca

Just stop using the "most people don't have a ton of amps to profile" excuse and we'll be set. It's been said before that you can share files.


----------



## Shask

Pedrojoca said:


> Just stop using the "most people don't have a ton of amps to profile" excuse and we'll be set. It's been said before that you can share files.


Yeah, I have never understood that excuse either. To me that is the power of the unit, to be able to share profiles. Just profiling what you already own doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## BlindingLight7

I'm really interested in one of these, but I don't have any sick amps to profile. 

Are you able to share patches with eachother via interwebz?


----------



## Larrikin666

BlindingLight7 said:


> I'm really interested in one of these, but I don't have any sick amps to profile.
> 
> Are you able to share patches with eachother via interwebz?



Yes. They already have a section on their forum dedicated to uploading your "rig".


----------



## Scattered Messiah

I feel this might be the next Amp-like thing I'm gonna get.
The DAR-preamp, that has been my alternative is going to take forever to be released and produced [I mean, I am not in the first run, so this will take forever *2].
Plus I have an Amp, that is satisfying me with everything, except the fact it has only two channels.
soo...
-> several profiles and fuck yeah!

plus I know enough musicians that own quite cool heads, too!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Pedrojoca said:


> Just stop using the "most people don't have a ton of amps to profile" excuse and we'll be set. It's been said before that you can share files.



What well known producer would take the time to make killer sounding profiles with their high class preamps and microphones and give them for free?

I plan on getting one and Mark already said he's not giving his profiles to anyone hahaha.

Maybe producers will make profiles and SELL them, and I'm sure there will be a few nice guys who wouldn't mind sharing their profiles, but I don't think people will just be getting profiles from high end producers for free.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

So, while I really don't fully understand how this thing works yet, I'm really excited to see where this technology goes in the future.


----------



## walleye

can you guys comment on the tone controls and parameters? with a profile, how does it fare when you then want to tweak the eq etc. ?


----------



## Eaten




----------



## AlexWadeWC

walleye said:


> can you guys comment on the tone controls and parameters? with a profile, how does it fare when you then want to tweak the eq etc. ?



Although you make the best attempt to capture the tone you want by tweaking the original amp before capturing the profile, the tonal controls are very responsive and there are a lot options. Aside from gain, bass, mid, treble, and presence there is "definition", "clarity", "pick attack", a graphic EQ, power sagging and tube bias, etc. etc.

Even if you capture a profile for a high gain amp with the gain at like 12 or 1:00 on the real amp, when you dial the gain control on the Kemper back it actually cleans up like the real amp would, pretty crazy stuff.

I'm pretty positive we will be using Mark's profile of his Diezel Herbert and Mesa Oversized cab miced with an SM57, it sounds so monsterous but clear it's just insane.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Actually, if you would be so kind to share said Herbert profile, that would be quite awesome (and save me a monster headache profiling a friend's amp).


----------



## Albionic

for this thing to catch on surely there must at some point be a profile library.

i also see potential for profile swapping/trading nothing to stop you profiling all your friends amps.

i dare say people will set up ebay shops selling profiles.

not sure where this leaves the likes of marshall mesa fender etc. from a copywrite point of view.perhaps they will sell high quality profiles of their own amps and try to prevent others copying in the same way record companies do with music.


----------



## Andromalia




----------



## Fred the Shred

Hahaha! 

Apples and oranges - it takes a number of profiles per amp to take advantage of its possibilities to the fullest, and it is a capture of that amp using those setting that can be tweaked. It's not a replacement in that sense, unless you are a masochist and plan of doing 321654 profiles per amp to REALLY NAIL ALL NUANCES.


----------



## Hallic

made with only presets on the kemper.


----------



## Hallic

Albionic said:


> for this thing to catch on surely there must at some point be a profile library.
> 
> i also see potential for profile swapping/trading nothing to stop you profiling all your friends amps.
> 
> i dare say people will set up ebay shops selling profiles.
> 
> not sure where this leaves the likes of marshall mesa fender etc. from a copywrite point of view.perhaps they will sell high quality profiles of their own amps and try to prevent others copying in the same way record companies do with music.



i find it really odd u would consider the 'profile' copyrighted by marschall,mesa,fender, by that logic all recoded sounds from those amps would be owned by those compagnies and not the musicians who produce the sound.


----------



## Andromalia

Yeah I don't see that kind of argument holding any water, Marshall ai'nt demanding royalties from all music recorded with them. I'd actually see more reason for them to sue Fractal who is replicating the amps digitally than the Kemper who is actually just a very sophisticated recording apparatus. What you do afterwards with the recorded stuff is your own business.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And don't forget companies like Ceriatone and Metro for making exact copies of them amp.


----------



## Albionic

Hallic said:


> i find it really odd u would consider the 'profile' copyrighted by marschall,mesa,fender, by that logic all recoded sounds from those amps would be owned by those compagnies and not the musicians who produce the sound.[/
> 
> I am pretty excited by the kemper. Perhaps I worded my post badly I wasn't trying to be negative I see a possible profile library as a good thing.
> 
> What I really mean is if modelling and profiling is the future (and I believe it is)where does that leave the big amp companies?


----------



## Larrikin666

Albionic said:


> Hallic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I really mean is if modelling and profiling is the future (and I believe it is)where does that leave the big amp companies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to know that "future" is a LONG ways off...if it's ever going to happen. The adoption rate for new technology amongst musicians is incredibly slow. There are a lot of people out there who don't want to invest the time and effort to learn how to use something new. As popular and the Axe-FX is and the Kemper might be eventually, it's still not a 1:1 transition for most musicians. It requires a significant time invest to really master tools like these. That's one of the things I love about new technology. I like tweaking. I like living on forums with other users who come up with interesting ways of getting the most out of gear. That's not something that everyone on the planet wants to do. Most musicians want to plug it in, play, no BS. I can respect that.
> 
> It's probably similar to personal computers. With the advent of smartphones and notebooks....you have to figure that desktops will become extinct one day. It's certainly something that is a distinct possibility, but Dell probably know there's going to be a market for their desktop long enough for them to adjust as that era comes to a close. It's not going to be something that happens overnight.
Click to expand...


----------



## slapnutz

Eaten said:


>




Also you can download his "profile" file here.
Ola Englund | Guitar nooooobing Blog


----------



## revclay

Hallic said:


> What I really mean is if modelling and profiling is the future (and I believe it is)where does that leave the big amp companies?



In the case of profiling, the future is still with amp manufacturers. Profiles can't be made if there is nothing to profile. Technology like the AxeFX is a greater threat since, in theory, the AxeFX can be programmed to sound completely unique and not like a carbon copy of an existing amp. While the AxeFX technology has been used to mimic real amps, its power lies in the fact that different amps and components can be mixed and matched virtually to create a sound that would be hard to create using one real amp. Just my two cents.


----------



## Andromalia

Well Fractal has already been at it, the FAS amps are pure digital creations. "Carbon copying" an amp model seems a bit stupid for me as two amps of the same model and revision can sound noticeably different depending on tubes and user mods.
I couldn't care less if either FAS stuff or the Kemper don't sound 100% like amp X as long as they sound good. Besides you still can buy amp X if you're unhappy.


----------



## themike

Fred the Shred said:


> Actually, if you would be so kind to share said Herbert profile, that would be quite awesome (and save me a monster headache profiling a friend's amp).


 

It's actually their producers Kemper and beside having it under constant video monitoring, I believe he has a clause in the recording contract saying "thou shalt not share my tones, settings or techniques without being subjected to scrotal electricution." Sadly, I think Alex needs his balls 




Andromalia said:


> Well Fractal has already been at it, the FAS amps are pure digital creations. "Carbon copying" an amp model seems a bit stupid for me as two amps of the same model and revision can sound noticeably different depending on tubes and user mods.
> I couldn't care less if either FAS stuff or the Kemper don't sound 100% like amp X as long as they sound good. Besides you still can buy amp X if you're unhappy.


 
Abso-freaking-lutely. If it sounds good, I don't care what the hell it's modeled after as long as Im happy with the tone.


----------



## HighGain510

Andromalia said:


>



I don't think music stores have anything to worry about, you'd have to set up a bunch of equipment in the store so you could profile the amps and I doubt most stores would be cool with that unless they wanted a demo of the Kemper.


----------



## Andromalia

I know, that was a joke. ^^


----------



## HighGain510




----------



## Animus

Jzbass25 said:


> I can't express how much I doubt the kempler can beat the axe. it seems like a more advanced form of what most cheaper digital preamps do where it just captures waveforms. The whole point of the axefx is accurate digital recreation of all the components which can get you much closer to feel, tone, and shaping like the real amp. But there are a lot of variables, math and processing power needed.



From most every example I have seen the Kemper owns the AxeFX in a big way, regardless of how many parts AxeFX models. Tone is not a bunch of parts, its monolithic, which the Kemper seems to capture the more true soul of. I was pretty skeptical at first bu after seeing it in action it's pretty amazing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I won't be getting one but I think it's a pretty cool idea and I hope it drives down prices for used AFX's


----------



## loktide

profiling a recto:

http://www.facebook.com/v/10150591953649431


----------



## Hallic

loktide said:


> profiling a recto:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/10150591953649431



exactly what he said!


----------



## Fred the Shred

th3m1ke said:


> It's actually their producers Kemper and beside having it under constant video monitoring, I believe he has a clause in the recording contract saying "thou shalt not share my tones, settings or techniques without being subjected to scrotal electricution." Sadly, I think Alex needs his balls .



Well... what if I pat him gently and whisper sweet words on his ear? It's a fucking monster drive to get that done. Argh!

As for the whole "Axe vs. Kemper" debate, some people will prefer the Axe, others will prefer the Kemper. Ola and I flogged our Axe FX units for it.


----------



## HighGain510

Fred the Shred said:


> Well... what if I pat him gently and whisper sweet words on his ear? It's a fucking monster drive to get that done. Argh!
> 
> As for the whole "Axe vs. Kemper" debate, some people will prefer the Axe, others will prefer the Kemper. Ola and I flogged our Axe FX units for it.



Did Ola end up selling off his Axe though? I thought he had posted on another forum (maybe TGP?) that he was keeping his Axe-Fx still?


----------



## themike

Fred the Shred said:


> As for the whole "Axe vs. Kemper" debate, some people will prefer the Axe, others will prefer the Kemper. Ola and I flogged our Axe FX units for it.


 
My opinion is going to be based off the clips I've seen and what Alex has been texting me. The Kemper is AWESOME and sounds very realistic, but unless you either have access to mics and pres, and know how to properly record a mic'd cab - it won't be cool until there is a public library of sweet profiles.

The AxeFX is great for playing live, recording via USB or using for effects. Let's not forget how sweet the DI/Processed signal recording option is! I don't think one will replace another, but I do think it may sway peoples decisions from here on out that would have normally jumped on the Fractal bandwagon out of the gate.

I am also curious to see what Cliff does in the upcoming firmware releases - I mean a couple updates ago he randomly created the ability to profile your own cab and make IR's - that to me makes me think he is going to do the same for amplifiers once he hones in on how he wants to do it. The dude is crazy smart, and since he produces his own gear and codes his own software he can create upgrades way quicker than I believe Kemper ever could.




HighGain510 said:


> Did Ola end up selling off his Axe though? I thought he had posted on another forum (maybe TGP?) that he was keeping his Axe-Fx still?


How did he not get a Kemper for free - he's profiling like 100 amps for them or something. Hopefully they don't all sound the same like his videos


----------



## Fred the Shred

th3m1ke said:


> How did he not get a Kemper for free - he's profiling like 100 amps for them or something.



There are two assumptions here, both of which are, in fact, incorrect.


----------



## TimothyLeary

th3m1ke said:


> How did he not get a Kemper for free - he's profiling like 100 amps for them or something. Hopefully they don't all sound the same like his videos



and I thought the problem was mine! 

On topic: I'd like to see a clip of a kemper with poweramp and a cabinet, instead of straight kemper to DAW. But apparently I'm alone.


----------



## themike

Fred the Shred said:


> There are two assumptions here, both of which are, in fact, incorrect.


 

Haha I just went by what I read on their Website about creating the profiles - as far as the free unit, that was my wild thinking that someone doing that work would be conpensated hahah. But thanks for the clarification haha


----------



## Fred the Shred

One was a typical Ola joke, as he is not getting paid to profile stuff - he does it for the same reason I do: to have the profiles available to record with or whatever they are needed for.  As for Kemper, they did send him the unit, as well as a select few working as guitarists / producers, to get feedback on the product.


----------



## HolidayKiller

Ken from Unearth just posted this


----------



## JMP2203

damn, its 98% there, just a little more lows and low-mids and its the same

amazing


----------



## Randy

Didn't see it posted anywhere else in this thread but this is about as in-depth as I can find:

Kemper Profiling Amp Review inside and out with video and audio - www.tonymckenzie.com


----------



## Shask

JMP2203 said:


> damn, its 98% there, just a little more lows and low-mids and its the same
> 
> amazing


I agree that in Ken's video the profile has a little less bass and lower mids. But, overall it sounds pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Larrikin666

Shask said:


> I agree that in Ken's video the profile has a little less bass and lower mids. But, overall it sounds pretty damn impressive.



I think that tone would blend perfectly in a full band mix.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Kemper is the new Axe FX, oh god...here we go again.


----------



## HighGain510

I really liked Ken's video.  I look forward to seeing what some of the studio guys with really impressive amp and mic collections and killer recording skills put out there for the public to use. 

Another thing I thought of the other day... since the environment and current tubes in an amp have an effect on the tone of the amp on a daily basis, could profiling an amp on a "bad tube day" sound worse than it would on a "good day"?


----------



## cyril v

I could foresee someone with sought after gear and an exceptional ear making a decent amount of money selling custom profiles. That video by Ken, that tone is very close.


----------



## technomancer

HighGain510 said:


> Another thing I thought of the other day... since the environment and current tubes in an amp have an effect on the tone of the amp on a daily basis, could profiling an amp on a "bad tube day" sound worse than it would on a "good day"?



Logically yes that's possible since it models the tone of the amp at the time of modeling. Be interesting to see how these shake out over time as the profile library grows.


----------



## Sephael

Would be interesting to hear the differences in tube types and brands. Hell the great thing about this amp might not be being able to have a hundred different amps, but being able to have a dozen different versions of your favorite amp.


----------



## R3V0LT3

Sounds quite promising...


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

MaxOfMetal said:


> Now, imagine if the guys at Fractal or Line6 got a hold of a few of these. If they work as well as they say, they might become a very important tool in the further development of digital modeling as a whole.


Max, what have you done!
"Tone Matching" Preview
Damn you and your time-travel!  This could lead to amazing things.


----------



## Hallic

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Max, what have you done!
> "Tone Matching" Preview
> Damn you and your time-travel!  This could lead to amazing things.



i listend to the sample there. So this will be a new feature on the fractal devices?

the charactaritics were really good dublicated, thought it was a bit more 'bright' on the axe-fx.

Is this a pilot/alpha/beta sample?


----------



## HighGain510

Hallic said:


> i listend to the sample there. So this will be a new feature on the fractal devices?
> 
> the charactaritics were really good dublicated, thought it was a bit more 'bright' on the axe-fx.
> 
> Is this a pilot/alpha/beta sample?



Sounds that way.  All this competition can only lead to good things for guitar players out there!


----------



## technomancer

Hallic said:


> i listend to the sample there. So this will be a new feature on the fractal devices?
> 
> the charactaritics were really good dublicated, thought it was a bit more 'bright' on the axe-fx.
> 
> Is this a pilot/alpha/beta sample?



Yup, Cliff mentioned a bit ago that this was coming to the Axe


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

There goes all challenge and fun when it comes to getting that Mansoor-patented tone 
What would be REALLY sick is if it could analyze a guitar track, copy the tone and even some effects like delay and verb. That may be a stretch, for sure, but just imagine the possibilities...


----------



## slapnutz

Ok so now I gotta ask...

1) How much are they retailing for?
2) Whats the availability like compared to the AxeFx?


----------



## Fred the Shred

Thomann is selling them for around 1300 / 1400 EUR, depending on applicable VAT. They are already available.

As for the profile having less lows / low mids, all it takes is a bit of good old chugging. I found that the Kemper really likes the SM57 and the U87, for instance, but isn't too keen on mics that don't really have a nice even roll on the extreme highs or lows.


----------



## guy in latvia

can the kemper profile bass amps? can it be used for bass guitar?


----------



## Fred the Shred

It can profile them, yes. Some dude at the forums profiled some SVT head and it sounded great. Direct outs seem to work best there with a few amps, pretty much like you'd do live in quite a few situations.


----------



## BadBovineNickel

TimothyLeary said:


> On topic: I'd like to see a clip of a kemper with poweramp and a cabinet, instead of straight kemper to DAW. But apparently I'm alone.



Isn't Ola's first video - where he's setting the profile of the Mesa - using a poweramp and cab??


----------



## BadBovineNickel

HighGain510 said:


> Did Ola end up selling off his Axe though? I thought he had posted on another forum (maybe TGP?) that he was keeping his Axe-Fx still?



In his comments below (on youtube) Ola addresses Chimp Spanner to say that he still has his Axe-Fx.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Ola sold it not too long ago. Trust me on this...


----------



## Animus

technomancer said:


> Yup, Cliff mentioned a bit ago that this was coming to the Axe



I thought it was more going to be to do your own convolution impulses of cabs? I remember reading even on the new Axe FX II there wasn't much rom memory left to play with and he was saving that for new amp models, and I imagine the sophisticated resource requirements of something like Kemper profiling couldn't fit.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Randy said:


> Didn't see it posted anywhere else in this thread but this is about as in-depth as I can find:
> 
> Kemper Profiling Amp Review inside and out with video and audio - www.tonymckenzie.com



I've read this some weeks ago.This review annoys me for 2 reasons:

1)The video could have been better.It does show the profiling procedure,but they don't stress the A/B procedure as much as they should,IMO.I've seen only one video though i don't know if they've done another about the profiling process.

2)The review at some parts sounds like a BUTTHURT hipster bitch when it refers indirectly to the axe-fx.For fuck's sake.


----------



## HighGain510

Deadnightshade said:


> I've read this some weeks ago.This review annoys me for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1)The video could have been better.It does show the profiling procedure,but they don't stress the A/B procedure as much as they should,IMO.I've seen only one video though i don't know if they've done another about the profiling process.
> 
> 2)The review at some parts sounds like a BUTTHURT hipster bitch when it refers indirectly to the axe-fx.For fuck's sake.



Jeez, it's unfortunate that this is the ONLY video on the internet of the Kemper!   Seriously, one review really isn't the end of the world, there are plenty of other, better, videos of the Kemper that seem to more accurately display what it is capable of doing.


----------



## technomancer

Animus said:


> I thought it was more going to be to do your own convolution impulses of cabs? I remember reading even on the new Axe FX II there wasn't much rom memory left to play with and he was saving that for new amp models, and I imagine the sophisticated resource requirements of something like Kemper profiling couldn't fit.



Won't talk about this more here as it's off-topic for this thread, but the new feature in the Axe II is in addition to custom cab impulse creation which I believe was already added to the firmware.


----------



## Animus

technomancer said:


> Won't talk about this more here as it's off-topic for this thread, but the new feature in the Axe II is in addition to custom cab impulse creation which I believe was already added to the firmware.



Cool. The more the merrier.


----------



## USMarine75

So glad my Axe-FX spot finally arrived exactly when I now have no idea which one to buy...


----------



## Deadnightshade

HighGain510 said:


> Jeez, it's unfortunate that this is the ONLY video on the internet of the Kemper!   Seriously, one review really isn't the end of the world, there are plenty of other, better, videos of the Kemper that seem to more accurately display what it is capable of doing.



I know there are better videos..It's just I can't stand the fact that the author had time to write this wall of text instead of summing most of this stuff on a nicely made video,in conjunction with the indirect attacks towards fractal ,and the unconvincing over-the top extolling.

Anyways ,as you said there are better reviews.I didn't actually learn anything more from this one than 2-3 other videos and a quick browsing through the unit manual.


----------



## Krucifixtion

USMarine75 said:


> So glad my Axe-FX spot finally arrived exactly when I now have no idea which one to buy...



Hey wanna give me your Axe-FX coupon?!????!  Cause I just got on the wait a few weeks ago. How long did you have to wait? This Kemper seems cool, but I don't think I would want it for live. No one has really shown the capabilities of switching different "patches" and with different FX settings. To me it just seems like a better studio item. I also thought it was gonna be slightly cheaper than $1,850.


----------



## slapnutz

New KM vid... so good. 

Needs to be listened at at LEAST 480p ... dunno how to force 480 in embed.



It sounds awesome, the only area i'm unfamiliar with is how it compares to the AxeFx effects side of things.


----------



## drmosh

Why does it always have to be X > Z or whatever? Can't they just co-exist and you choose what you like rather than starting some petty argument over which may be better?


----------



## USMarine75

Krucifixtion said:


> Hey wanna give me your Axe-FX coupon?!????!


 
Only if you can give me some petty reasons why the Kemper is totally > than the Axe-FX 

And I'm OK if it is a better studio product than live device... I'm old and have a family/job/school so I don't have time to play shows anymore... I'm relegated to my music room and pissing off my neighbors now.


----------



## USMarine75

slapnutz said:


> New KM vid... so good.
> 
> Needs to be listened at at LEAST 480p ... dunno how to force 480 in embed.
> 
> It sounds awesome, the only area i'm unfamiliar with is how it compares to the AxeFx effects side of things.


 
I like but...

1. What about if I don't own an Axe-FX (or Diezel, Bogner, etc)... is there a user forum for swapping presets? I'm sure people on here will start sharing, but wondering if it will be like my Vetta where it's easy to log on and download/upload updated factory and user presets...

2. I'm curious how this would integrate with real amps as far as FX go.


----------



## cyb

drmosh said:


> Why does it always have to be X > Z or whatever? Can't they just co-exist and you choose what you like rather than starting some petty argument over which may be better?



agreed! It reminds me of the 360 vs ps3 fanboy wars. 






USMarine75 said:


> I like but...
> 
> 1. What about if I don't own an Axe-FX (or Diezel, Bogner, etc)... is there a user forum for swapping presets? I'm sure people on here will start sharing, but wondering if it will be like my Vetta where it's easy to log on and download/upload updated factory and user presets...
> 
> 2. I'm curious how this would integrate with real amps as far as FX go.



The kemper site has a place where you can download user presets. I hope they add user ratings eventually.


----------



## HighGain510

cyb said:


> The kemper site has a place where you can download user presets. *I hope they add user ratings eventually.*



Yeah I agree with this. A lot of the guys who have been uploading/downloading stuff there have been saying they are hit or miss, and since there is no real "format" it would be a great idea to add user ratings to help weed out the "meh" profiles from the good ones.


----------



## loktide

so, i'm returning the kemper today. it is a killer unit for what it does, but it's simply not for me. 

since i'm a metal player, my main tone is obiously high gain. i made some profiles of my VH4, my SLO100 clone and my bandmates 5150, but none of these captures the _feel_ of the original amp. they sound great, dynamics are also not bad, but the gain structure is very alike on all high gain profiles i've played on the kemper, i'm afraid. it seems to me like there's an internal distortion algorithm that is matched to the source amp, creating a VERY similar (or even undistinguishable) sound to the listener. unfortunately, the_ feel_ on the player's side is still lacking, imo. it's a small difference, but enough to notice it immediately and to go back to using a tube preamp + impulses.

of course you can tweak the amp profile with VERY usefeul parameter like clarity and definition, but it always feel like playing ONE amp sim that adapts to match the EQ and partly the transients of the amp being profiled.

i just can't justify spending 1500&#8364; for something that doesn't _feel_ significantly (or any) better than my axefx (which i've grown tired off after 3 years), or other hi-gain amp sims. the best results to capture the 'feel' of an actual amp for direct recording is still a tube preamp + impulses in my experience. i really hope the kemper improves gain and distortion profiling in future firmware upgrades. who knows, i might be getting one again sooner than i think.

btw: clean and crunch sounds were simply amazing. i've never got so good clean tones with so little tweaking (stock presets and Hoss's ones). unfortunately, these are not among my priorities. for what it's worth, i'll be getting a 1x12 isolation cabinet for my main tone, and a pod HD for cleans and silent recording.


----------



## cyril v

Thanks for sharing your thoughts man, always good to hear different perspectives on these things. Did you happen to record any comparisons before you shipped it off?


----------



## Andromalia

slapnutz said:


> New KM vid... so good.
> 
> Needs to be listened at at LEAST 480p ... dunno how to force 480 in embed.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds awesome, the only area i'm unfamiliar with is how it compares to the AxeFx effects side of things.




They both sound good but they do certainly sound different.


----------



## loktide

cyril v said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts man, always good to hear different perspectives on these things. Did you happen to record any comparisons before you shipped it off?



unfortunately i can't do any A/B clips. i made the profile with my amps on my band's rehearsal room, and i can't record guitars there 

the recorded sound is great, though. it's just missing the 'feel', which is why i wasn't fully convinced. i have absolutely zero doubt that it can sound great recorded.

also, the kemper has a slight but noticeable latency compared to my axefx. they said they'll address this on future firmware releases, though.

all in all, the kemper is still in beta stage. which unfortunately is noticeable on many accounts, as little as they may appear at first (crappy noise gate, poor tube screamer model, etc...). therefore, i'd recommend anyone planning on buying one to wait a bit until it's technology matures. still, i'm convinced the kemper will hit big.


----------



## loktide

here are some clips i recorded with the profiles i made:

selfmade SLO100 clone

Diezel VH4 ch3


i made both profiles with the either head through my Diezel 4x12 (V30s, rear-loaded) and one SM57 (on axis) really close to the grill, about 1 inch from the cap enter.

oh, and i used my maxon OD808 in front of the kemper


----------



## Animus

loktide said:


> here are some clips i recorded with the profiles i made:
> 
> selfmade SLO100 clone
> 
> Diezel VH4 ch3
> 
> 
> i made both profiles with the either head through my Diezel 4x12 (V30s, rear-loaded) and one SM57 (on axis) really close to the grill, about 1 inch from the cap enter.
> 
> oh, and i used my maxon OD808 in front of the kemper



Sounds pretty damn good if you ask me.


----------



## Shask

loktide said:


> so, i'm returning the kemper today. it is a killer unit for what it does, but it's simply not for me.
> 
> since i'm a metal player, my main tone is obiously high gain. i made some profiles of my VH4, my SLO100 clone and my bandmates 5150, but none of these captures the _feel_ of the original amp. they sound great, dynamics are also not bad, but the gain structure is very alike on all high gain profiles i've played on the kemper, i'm afraid. it seems to me like there's an internal distortion algorithm that is matched to the source amp, creating a VERY similar (or even undistinguishable) sound to the listener. unfortunately, the_ feel_ on the player's side is still lacking, imo. it's a small difference, but enough to notice it immediately and to go back to using a tube preamp + impulses.
> 
> of course you can tweak the amp profile with VERY usefeul parameter like clarity and definition, but it always feel like playing ONE amp sim that adapts to match the EQ and partly the transients of the amp being profiled.
> 
> i just can't justify spending 1500 for something that doesn't _feel_ significantly (or any) better than my axefx (which i've grown tired off after 3 years), or other hi-gain amp sims. the best results to capture the 'feel' of an actual amp for direct recording is still a tube preamp + impulses in my experience. i really hope the kemper improves gain and distortion profiling in future firmware upgrades. who knows, i might be getting one again sooner than i think.
> 
> btw: clean and crunch sounds were simply amazing. i've never got so good clean tones with so little tweaking (stock presets and Hoss's ones). unfortunately, these are not among my priorities. for what it's worth, i'll be getting a 1x12 isolation cabinet for my main tone, and a pod HD for cleans and silent recording.


Interesting. I have been waiting for some negative reviews for high gain. I have been thinking about picking up an Axe-FX, but the Kemper certain brings intrigue. One of the things I figured was it would always have that direct sound to it. I want to hear more profiles that dont include a cab and mic and see how they sound as a traditional preamp. I have heard the "removing cab" function isnt as good as it says....


----------



## loktide

Shask said:


> Interesting. I have been waiting for some negative reviews for high gain. I have been thinking about picking up an Axe-FX, but the Kemper certain brings intrigue. One of the things I figured was it would always have that direct sound to it. I want to hear more profiles that dont include a cab and mic and see how they sound as a traditional preamp. I have heard the "removing cab" function isnt as good as it says....



btw, i just sold my axe-fx 

if i had to choose between either one, i'd probably keep the kemper simply because i felt got so used to the Axe's sound and i feel the urge to try something new after three years. latency, tweakability and effect options are definitely a plus for the axe as well. 

i now ordered a pod HD desktio since i need a new portable audio interface as well. i always loved the form factor of that thing. i guess you could see it as downgrading, but i see no point in spending as much as for the kemper or the axe and not be fully satisfied with it.


----------



## cyb

I am returning my kemper as well. Loktide you are definitely right about the clean and crunch tones, they were great but at the end of the day I just couldn't personally justify the cost. I couldn't really get on with an axe fx or pod either. I guess I am doomed to using real amps  

I am excited to see where this tech goes, though.


----------



## Shask

loktide said:


> btw, i just sold my axe-fx
> 
> if i had to choose between either one, i'd probably keep the kemper simply because i felt got so used to the Axe's sound and i feel the urge to try something new after three years. latency, tweakability and effect options are definitely a plus for the axe as well.
> 
> i now ordered a pod HD desktio since i need a new portable audio interface as well. i always loved the form factor of that thing. i guess you could see it as downgrading, but i see no point in spending as much as for the kemper or the axe and not be fully satisfied with it.


I mostly play tube amps, but I have a HD500. The modeling has impressed me so much it is making me consider a more expensive modeler.


----------



## loktide

cyb said:


> I am returning my kemper as well. Loktide you are definitely right about the clean and crunch tones, they were great but at the end of the day I just couldn't personally justify the cost. I couldn't really get on with an axe fx or pod either. I guess I am doomed to using real amps
> 
> I am excited to see where this tech goes, though.



have you tried the "amp FX-send (or preamp) -> impulse" route?


----------



## cyb

loktide said:


> have you tried the "amp FX-send (or preamp) -> impulse" route?



I made a thread on here last night asking about just that. I've never owned a tube amp but I think that will be my next endeavor, getting a head and using a loadbox and using some impulses.


----------



## themike

I think people should wait to see how the tone matching in the AxeFX II comes out before they pick sides or justify a big purchase. I'm not a FAS fanboy by any means as customer service and my overall journey getting the II recently was very difficult, but to me, quality wise, Cliff hasn't let us down yet and each new product has been really really good. 



slapnutz said:


> It sounds awesome, the only area i'm unfamiliar with is how it compares to the AxeFx effects side of things.



Alex told me that he was playing with the effects in the studio and while the effects it does have sound pretty good, it's definitely limited (only has a few standard effects) and they also aren't quite on par with the quality effects of the fractal.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Yeah the effects sound great, but are limited. Limited to just delay, reverb, and a few mod effects like flange, chorus, etc. Obviously the Axe FX.... effects, hahaha are on par with like Eventide quality, and the Kemper's are great, but not that good.


----------



## Animus

AlexWadeWC said:


> are on par with like Eventide quality, and the Kemper's are great, but not that good.



Obviously you have never used a Eventide H8000 then?


----------



## Shask

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yeah the effects sound great, but are limited. Limited to just delay, reverb, and a few mod effects like flange, chorus, etc. Obviously the Axe FX.... effects, hahaha are on par with like Eventide quality, and the Kemper's are great, but not that good.


From what I have read it sounds like Kemper plans to add many more effects to it later via updates.


----------



## guitarneeraj

Has anyone tried using the Kemper live? Is it possible to hook it up to a real cab on stage? Or does the profiled sound sent to the house mixer work ?


----------



## BlindingLight7

They've got kemper @ Sweetwater now.

NO LINK FOR YOU.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Pertaining all sounds having a similar feel, I actually disagree - it was pretty much the way it nailed the feel that sold the unit to me, other than the better dynamics on it. YMMV, of course, but in my opinion it's really as close as I got to A/B'ing things and not telling them apart feel-wise. 

What will NOT happen, however, is a profile being capable of replicating the original amp's gain knob's curve, and that is indeed pre-formatted between specific intervals, that will add and subtract saturation in a way that has a lot more range than the original amp on one hand, but behaves more linearly on the other. It's a tweakable profile, not a model, and the extra accuracy will come at the expense of recording a few more profiles per amp at critical points of the gain knob - not a big deal, but still a trade-off.


----------



## joe-tofu

guitarneeraj said:


> Has anyone tried using the Kemper live? Is it possible to hook it up to a real cab on stage? Or does the profiled sound sent to the house mixer work ?



I heard about the kemper crashing on stage losing it's profiles. But that was only a few days after the official release, so I bet, that has been taken care of by now. 

Actually I'm really GAS'ing for a kemper right now. The only thing that is holding me back from ordering one is the fucked up design. My Axe-FX-Rig is sooo comfortable right now (4-space Rack with the Matrix GT800FX). And I can't justify buying it only to use at home.


----------



## Deadnightshade

JoeTFUL said:


> I heard about the kemper crashing on stage losing it's profiles. But that was only a few days after the official release, so I bet, that has been taken care of by now.



You make it sound like the crash was connected with the kemper being used live,which I doubt (I don't know if it's what you meant).From what I read the firmware is still being updated ,so it was probably a bug that they'll take care of,as you said.




JoeTFUL said:


> Actually I'm really GAS'ing for a kemper right now. The only thing that is holding me back from ordering one is the fucked up design. My Axe-FX-Rig is sooo comfortable right now (4-space Rack with the Matrix GT800FX). And I can't justify buying it only to use at home.




Home-made (!) kemper case a guy from a greek forum made for his unit:






You were saying?


----------



## joe-tofu

Deadnightshade said:


> You make it sound like the crash was connected with the kemper being used live,which I doubt (I don't know if it's what you meant).From what I read the firmware is still being updated ,so it was probably a bug that they'll take care of,as you said.



Yes, I was talking about a bug 

In another forum a guy wrote about his (live-)experiences with the Kemper. His unit suddenly crashed mid-set and after a reboot it had lost all of his profiles. I don't want that to happen to me 
The users on the official Kemper-Forum also say, that the software still isn't stable enough for live-use.

But like I said, I'm sure, that they'll take care of that.



Deadnightshade said:


> Home-made (!) kemper case a guy from a greek forum made for his unit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying?



Haha, not a bad idea - tweakable, but still pretty cool 

I'll wait until Musikmesse in Germany. There are a few online-rumours that Kemper will introduce a rack-spaced-version of the profiling amp.


----------



## themike

JoeTFUL said:


> I'll wait until Musikmesse in Germany. There are a few online-rumours that Kemper will introduce a rack-spaced-version of the profiling amp.


 

Its 100% happening - WHEN is the only thing up in the air.


----------



## loktide

Now comes in black:

Profiler | Kemper Profiling Amplifier | KPA | Guitar Amplification Redefined


reminds me of darth vader


----------



## guitarneeraj

So, after having visited Kemper's booth at Musikmesse and having had a nice long technical chat with Cristoph Kemper himself, I have the following review of the KPA: (I'll try to keep it short)

First of all, the basic technology behind the unit is very impressive, though I can't say the same about the unit itself. At the Messe, they had loaded a profile of the Mesa Road King which sounded pretty decent through the monitors they had set up (KRK Rokits). IMO, if you like the actual pushing of the sound through a cabinet, this is not the unit for you, atleast in its current development stage. This is what many people like to refer as one of the aspects of the 'feel' of an actual amp. 
I had expected to play around with the "200 pre-installed profiles", especially the Framus Cobra. Right now, you cannot choose between "Amp" profiles, rather the unit has several "Rig" profiles and you cannot yet interchange the cabinets between Rig Profiles as I had read somewhere, it's still in the development stage. Also, the unit still only supports just 4 stompbox modules, which is a disappointment, again this is something still being worked on. Honestly, I went to the booth with a positively biased opinion about the unit, from what I've read, seen and heard through social media, but I was disappointed because I thought this unit is an Axe killer, but really is far from it, feature-wise. Also, worth mentioning is that their brochure itself had a couple of typos and errors, an important one being a picture of the unit with the INPUT jack on the left and OUTPUT on the right (which are now exchanged positions). This, I feel also reflects the developmental nature of the unit. 

All said, I think it's definitely a unit to watch out for in the future, maybe it'll be better developed in the next few years (remember the POD evolution?)


----------



## ara_

I'm GASsing for one atm, I'm curious if I can replace my Engl Powerball II + Orange PPC 412 with a Kemper + FRFR monitor (FBT Verve 12ma or Mackie HD1221 maybe?), to get the amp rig feel with built-in effects, lower weight and the possibility of plugging directly into the PA/Recording directly from the Kemper.
I'll save some money and maybe test it in several months


----------



## TFridgen

guitarneeraj said:


> So, after having visited Kemper's booth at Musikmesse and having had a nice long technical chat with Cristoph Kemper himself, I have the following review of the KPA: (I'll try to keep it short)
> 
> First of all, the basic technology behind the unit is very impressive, though I can't say the same about the unit itself. At the Messe, they had loaded a profile of the Mesa Road King which sounded pretty decent through the monitors they had set up (KRK Rokits). IMO, if you like the actual pushing of the sound through a cabinet, this is not the unit for you, atleast in its current development stage. This is what many people like to refer as one of the aspects of the 'feel' of an actual amp.
> I had expected to play around with the "200 pre-installed profiles", especially the Framus Cobra. Right now, you cannot choose between "Amp" profiles, rather the unit has several "Rig" profiles and you cannot yet interchange the cabinets between Rig Profiles as I had read somewhere, it's still in the development stage. Also, the unit still only supports just 4 stompbox modules, which is a disappointment, again this is something still being worked on. Honestly, I went to the booth with a positively biased opinion about the unit, from what I've read, seen and heard through social media, but I was disappointed because I thought this unit is an Axe killer, but really is far from it, feature-wise. Also, worth mentioning is that their brochure itself had a couple of typos and errors, an important one being a picture of the unit with the INPUT jack on the left and OUTPUT on the right (which are now exchanged positions). This, I feel also reflects the developmental nature of the unit.
> 
> All said, I think it's definitely a unit to watch out for in the future, maybe it'll be better developed in the next few years (remember the POD evolution?)



What do you mean you can't change between cabinets within profiles? I don't think you were hearing correctly, did you actually play the unit or turn any knobs? Pretty sure everything you said is untrue.


----------



## guitarneeraj

^ Well I tried to pull out one of the knobs, but that didn't help either.

Example : If you have a Rig profile of a Road King with a Mesa 4x12 cab with an SM57, you cannot change the cabinet within the Rig Profile to be, for example, a Marshall 4x12 with a U87.

Yup, everything I said was made up, I didn't play on the unit at all... 

EDIT : _A_ Marshall, not AN.


----------



## TFridgen

guitarneeraj said:


> ^ Well I tried to pull out one of the knobs, but that didn't help either.
> 
> Example : If you have a Rig profile of a Road King with a Mesa 4x12 cab with an SM57, you cannot change the cabinet within the Rig Profile to be, for example, a Marshall 4x12 with a U87.
> 
> Yup, everything I said was made up, I didn't play on the unit at all...
> 
> EDIT : _A_ Marshall, not AN.



Sorry dude, not true, you can change any cabinets on any rig. You can't change the mic but that's because the cabinets are being captured by the specific mic on each cabinet.
Just to be sure, you can 100% change cabinets in any rig, it's one of the great features of the KPA.


----------



## guitarneeraj

TFridgen said:


> Sorry dude, not true, you can change any cabinets on any rig. You can't change the mic but that's because the cabinets are being captured by the specific mic on each cabinet.
> Just to be sure, you can 100% change cabinets in any rig, it's one of the great features of the KPA.



Have you played on the unit/own one? Because when I was trying it out at the Kemper booth in Frankfurt, I couldn't really find how to change the cabinet in a rig and when I asked Cristoph about it, he said it's still in the developmental stage.


----------



## TFridgen

Yup, How to use a cabinet from another profile - Share your tips and tricks - Kemper Amps Forum


----------



## guitarneeraj

I had seen this video as well and as I said before, I went to the booth with a very positively biased (pardon the pun) opinion about Kemper, but honestly I could not find out how to do this when I was fiddling around with the unit at the booth. Maybe a firmware thing, maybe it was complicated. 
Anywhoo, this unit is definitely something to watch out for, although successive versions will need to compete in the market with a future Axe III, a tough objective as it is.


----------



## TFridgen

guitarneeraj said:


> I had seen this video as well and as I said before, I went to the booth with a very positively biased (pardon the pun) opinion about Kemper, but honestly I could not find out how to do this when I was fiddling around with the unit at the booth. Maybe a firmware thing, maybe it was complicated.
> Anywhoo, this unit is definitely something to watch out for, although successive versions will need to compete in the market with a future Axe III, a tough objective as it is.



It's not a video. It's a thread on how to switch cabinets. 

*mod edit: let's leave off the personal attacks mmm'kay?*


----------



## guitarneeraj

There's A LINK TO A VIDEO at the end of that post.


----------



## guitarneeraj

*mod edit: another personal attack like that and you won't be posting for a while*


----------



## TFridgen

guitarneeraj said:


> There's A LINK TO A VIDEO at the end of that post.



You seem to be missing the first post in which there is a very clear explanation on how to change cabinets. 

The main reason I decided to post here is that it's super annoying when I see someone trying to come across as having experience with a piece of gear and spreading completely untrue comments as facts. People coming here for information on the KPA shouldn't have to sift through this crap to find out what is true and what is not. 

The point isn't up for debate, you can either switch cabinets or you can't and with the KPA you MOST CERTAINLY CAN CHANGE CABINETS, it is spelled out in the link above, complicated or not, it can be done.

Also no one can possibly think that they have become an authority on a piece of gear when they sat down with it for a couple of minutes at a trade show, it takes alot longer than that to figure out the switching sytem on some guitars let alone a sophisticated piece of equipment like the Kemper.


----------



## guitarneeraj

TFridgen said:


> You seem to be missing the first post in which there is a very clear explanation on how to change cabinets.
> 
> The main reason I decided to post here is that it's super annoying when I see someone trying to come across as having experience with a piece of gear and spreading completely untrue comments as facts. People coming here for information on the KPA shouldn't have to sift through this crap to find out what is true and what is not.
> 
> The point isn't up for debate, you can either switch cabinets or you can't and with the KPA you MOST CERTAINLY CAN CHANGE CABINETS, it is spelled out in the link above, complicated or not, it can be done.
> 
> Also no one can possibly think that they have become an authority on a piece of gear when they sat down with it for a couple of minutes at a trade show, it takes alot longer than that to figure out the switching sytem on some guitars let alone a sophisticated piece of equipment like the Kemper.



First off, I really don't want to brag or seem condescending AT ALL, but I think being an electronics engineer and having experience with DSP programming for a few years now gives me some right to atleast post MY REVIEW, which I clearly mentioned in my first post, and that everything below it would be my opinion and experience. I did not claim that they are ground truth facts or that I am the new authority on Kemper Profiling Amplifiers, I was simply quoting whatever Cristoph Kemper (inventor of the KPA) told me after I personally spoke with him about the technical aspects of the unit. Just to give you benefit of doubt, maybe I misunderstood 90% of what he said.

It seems to me, however, that you are relying on posts in the Kemper forums rather than personal experience and if you do indeed own the unit and have been able to achieve the said procedure of changing cabinets, I apologize. Maybe I was not able to figure it out during the 30-45 minutes that I spent with the unit, maybe I also heard wrong when Cristoph specifically told me "it's still in development". And just for all of this, I get neg rep. Thanks.


----------



## TFridgen

guitarneeraj said:


> First off, I really don't want to brag or seem condescending AT ALL, but I think being an electronics engineer and having experience with DSP programming for a few years now gives me some right to atleast post MY REVIEW, which I clearly mentioned in my first post, and that everything below it would be my opinion and experience. I did not claim that they are ground truth facts or that I am the new authority on Kemper Profiling Amplifiers, I was simply quoting whatever Cristoph Kemper (inventor of the KPA) told me after I personally spoke with him about the technical aspects of the unit. Just to give you benefit of doubt, maybe I misunderstood 90% of what he said.
> 
> It seems to me, however, that you are relying on posts in the Kemper forums rather than personal experience and if you do indeed own the unit and have been able to achieve the said procedure of changing cabinets, I apologize. Maybe I was not able to figure it out during the 30-45 minutes that I spent with the unit, maybe I also heard wrong when Cristoph specifically told me "it's still in development". And just for all of this, I get neg rep. Thanks.



The problem is, you were making definitive statements about not being able to change cabinets, when I corrected you, your response was to say it must be very difficult to do, but it's really not, just follow a couple easy steps. No need for an engineering degree, phd or fishing licence!
You are correct when you say Christoph told you it was a work in progress, as it is, but you are certainly incorrect when it comes to the cab issue(which was your main point). 
No need for hard feelings of any sort. It's (somewhat)unfortunate your reputation was tarnished due to this but maybe it will deter others to do their due diligence before asserting their wisdom as 'facts'.
Just sayin'


----------



## guitarneeraj

^ Nope, sorry dude but you got me wrong. That was not my _main_ point at all. Just stated it once, along with the other issues I recalled the unit has and are probably in development. 
I did get the short end of the stick here, but I do hope this doesn't deter people from posting personal experiences with a unit with them coming off as facts when they are, in reality, personal experiences. Hope I got my point across.


----------



## TFridgen

guitarneeraj said:


> ...Right now, you cannot choose between "Amp" profiles, rather the unit has several "Rig" profiles and you cannot yet interchange the cabinets between Rig Profiles...



I'm not an engineer, but does this read like opinion? (rhetorical)

I have one more question for you before I get off this subject, can you interchange cabinets between rig profiles on the Kemper Profiling Amp?


----------



## guitarneeraj

TFridgen said:


> I'm not an engineer, but does this read like opinion? (rhetorical)
> 
> I have one more question for you before I get of this subject, can you interchange cabinets between rig profiles on the Kemper Profiling Amp?



So now it's just an "opinion" instead of the "main point" ? You sir, are an engineer; of the English language. 

And, NO, "I" could not manage to interchange cabinets between rig profiles.


----------



## TFridgen

guitarneeraj said:


> So now it's just an "opinion" instead of the "main point" ? You sir, are an engineer; of the English language.



Sorry it took so long to respond, I had to bash my face off the computer screen to try to forget this statement. (Didn't work)



guitarneeraj said:


> And, NO, "I" could not manage to interchange cabinets between rig profiles.



The second I pressed submit I knew I should have worded the question differently in fear of this exact answer


----------



## asphyx123

Just to end this pointless discussion. I have a Kemper, it is very easy to use, I haven`t spent more than 5 minutes reading the manual since I got it, as it is very intuitive to use.

Yes, you can change the cabinets and it is easy to do so:
Step 1 (guess what? press on the button named "cabinet")





Step 2 (press button "browse")





Step 3 (select cabinet)





I guess you don't need to be a nuclear scientist to figure that one out 


My experiences with the unit so far are really great. It is easily available (at least over here in Europe, can't speak for the US), while FA still has huge waiting lists. I was on the Axe2 waiting list for 4 months until I got the Kemper and cancelled my order. I don't need tons of fancy effects. The built in ones just do fine for me as pretty much the most I use is some delay and verb and some chorus/phaser/wah/screamer whenever necessary. 

I don't understand the discussion about how the Kemper is useless because you need to have the Amp first before you can make a use of it. Profiling amps is one of the features of the Kemper, but it has great other features that I yet have to find in another unit. The basic version of the unit already comes with a huge selection of amps. Meanwhile you can download hundreds of user rigs from their homepage. The file size for rig profiles is very small so you literally store thousands of rigs on the Kemper. The tweakability of the different rigs is really nice. Unlike most amp modelers you can go even with a high gain profile all the way down to a clean tone and vice versa with a clean profile - I don't know if you can do that with an Axe FX, but I know if I try that on my POD it will sound crappy as the high gain amps in the POD will only sound good in their high gain setting, while the clean ones will only sound good in their clean setting.
With the Kemper in a lot of cases you can go far beyond what you could do with a regular amp.
There are different kinds of parameters that you can change, which I have not clue about how they did it, e.g. there is a clarity control that can clear up the tone if you have a high gain amp that sounds too messy. 
There is also a parameter for pick attack that I guess accentuates certain frequencies gives shred runs more definition. If you want something very warm and smooth sounding you can remove the pick attack completely.

I think the scepticism vs. the Kemper here is mostly due to the historically grown and rather large Axe FX community here. You should really give this unit a try before judging about it. It really is an outstanding device.


----------



## guy in latvia

question for the kemper users, any way to run the unit through a power amp and cab without cab sims? how does that sound?


----------



## guitarneeraj

@asphyx123

No scepticism at all man, I'm a tube purist anyway so I have an equal amount of "respect" towards all modelling units alike. 

And yes indeed, I stand corrected, changing cabinets is pretty easy, I read the manual as well. I guess there was some misunderstanding about that on my part when I spoke to Cristoph.


----------



## asphyx123

guy in latvia said:


> question for the kemper users, any way to run the unit through a power amp and cab without cab sims? how does that sound?



To be honest I don't have any experience with that. I'm just using the kemper for direct recording, which works perfectly. But you could check out the kemper forum for that. Most sections are accessible there even when you're not a registered user. I'm pretty sure you can find something on that topic there.


----------



## Fred the Shred

I've used it like that live, and it works fine, really. I used a relatively neutral power amp (the Velocity 300) to prevent having to tweak the patches to kingdom come, but it did quite well in general without any tweaking.


----------



## guy in latvia

^thanks fred!

Now I just wish they made a smaller sized unit, I so want one for live...


----------



## themike

guy in latvia said:


> ^thanks fred!
> 
> Now I just wish they made a smaller sized unit, I so want one for live...


 
Hopefully the rackmount unit will be out soon


----------



## DC23

th3m1ke said:


> Hopefully the rackmount unit will be out soon




Can I ask where one has read rumours about a rack mount unit? I'm super interested in the Kemper after having sold my Axe II but I despise the current format. Anyways, I'm paying very close attention to the KPA!


----------



## TFridgen

DC23 said:


> Can I ask where one has read rumours about a rack mount unit? I'm super interested in the Kemper after having sold my Axe II but I despise the current format. Anyways, I'm paying very close attention to the KPA!



On the Kemper forum, guys talking to Christoph at Musikmesse, and I'm pretty sure even Christoph himself said it's just about ready. Hearsay, yes, but from very reliable sources.


----------



## engage757

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not tube, and very complex, thus I don't see it immediately becoming popular with players, especially with other viable digital solutions out there, namely the AxeFx, POD, and various VST/Impulse loaders already on the market.
> 
> Now, imagine if the guys at Fractal or Line6 got a hold of a few of these. If they work as well as they say, they might become a very important tool in the further development of digital modeling as a whole.




Supposedly you can do an impulse load of a modeler too! I just ordered mine. It will be here monday and I will do a proper NAD thread and review it. I am going to profile everything on the Axe Ultra. Can't wait. I also am going to profile everything on the DAR I think.  I see myself hitting up every guitar shop I come across with this thing and profiling every amp I can.


----------



## guy in latvia

So ok, I am completely and utterly speechless!


----------



## WolleK

Received mine 12 hours ago... 
will switch it on in a few minutes (NGD-Thread and explanation will follow)







.... so excited


----------



## Sephael

After that it is definately on my gas list


----------



## noUser01

guy in latvia said:


> So ok, I am completely and utterly speechless!




Just saw that today, amazing. Really there's no doubt about it's capabilities, it's just down to "What do you want in a rig?" at this point.


----------



## guy in latvia

ConnorGilks said:


> Just saw that today, amazing. Really there's no doubt about it's capabilities, it's just down to "What do you want in a rig?" at this point.



Exactly, like Rob said, its not a matter of how close they sound to each other, its more of a matter of which you prefer!

I really loved the part where it "fixed" the Cornford (I used to have one, i know that they mean). Also, if you check out the soundcloud clips, you can hear insane amounts of phasing in the dark terror clips, which is "fixed" in the kemper version. Really awesome algorithm there!

IMO the amp is groundbreaking and awesome, but I'm going to wait for the community to pick up, the market saturation to build up, and I will probably pick one up in their next generation.


----------



## themike

Im not going to ruin his fun and post his pictures, but Alex just got an all Black kemper and it looks pretty freaking sick hahah


----------



## Razzy

th3m1ke said:


> Im not going to ruin his fun and post his pictures, but Alex just got an all Black kemper and it looks pretty freaking sick hahah



He posted a NPAD thread about it already.


----------



## WolleK

Okay, i have my Kemper for 3 days now. What i really like about it, is how easy you can dial in nice/good tones. 

The last modeller that wasn´t too complicate for me was pod 2.0 and the Eleven rack (and i had nearly all other amp modellers from different firms, except Axe FX and Pod HD)
... no 1000x sub menus, no dual amps (sorry, i never got good tones of it), no 20x band equalizer etc... hopefully you understand what i mean.

Even if the design of the kemper looks very complicated, the menu of it is very straight and easy to use.




So far i really enjoyning this unit, nice step up from the Elven Rack (which i really recommend if your budget is limited).

A real fun is searching on youtube for amps you ever wanted to play/own so that you get the idea of how the sound, then search on the database of kemperpresets for this one, and tweak them as in the vids. Matching is very easy. 

Regards
Wolf


----------



## mellis

tl;dr, but this thing is basically Cell and absorbs other amps to create an ultimate being, right?


----------



## Sephael

Since it doesnt combine what it copies i'd say its more like a Dopplerganger that can morph the features of those it copies.


----------



## WolleK

Rig Pack Nr1 out


----------



## sage

I am on the fence and could use some advice from KPA owners. 

My sitch: I have two amps, a Single Rec and a Black Pearl. I love them both. I can't play either of them in my house, but I have a nice studio space where I can get as loud as I like. I have recently become moderately proficient at mic'ing my amps and am getting satisfactory tone into Logic. I have long been anti-modeler. I had an old Line6 Spider and a Toneport UX2 and hated them both. This, however sounds really impressive. Impressive enough that even I, grandpa curmudgeon tubemeister, am seriously considering selling off an array of gear and acquiring the KPA. 

So, the big questions for me are: 
How comfortable are you with this thing performing live? 
Would you consider ditching your tube rigs altogether for a KPA? 
Can you fit a nice pastrami sandwich in the hole in the back where the power amp is allegedly supposed to go? 
On your high gain patches, are you using an external noise gate? 
(Or is there one integral to the unit? Couldn't find one in the reference manual).
Is anyone using external pedal effects and does the amp react favourably to crazy effects like the MuRF or a random arpeggiator?
How much do you love/hate the wah?

Thanks so much in advance for taking the time to answer my questions. The more I think about this, the more I want to pull the trigger on it. At my age, recording seems to be more important than playing live, but I want to play live and would require this to be robust enough and easy enough to use for those purposes. I'm really looking forward to Alex's comments on how their rigs are performing on tour.


----------



## sage

Sephael said:


> Would be interesting to hear the differences in tube types and brands. Hell the great thing about this amp might not be being able to have a hundred different amps, but being able to have a dozen different versions of your favorite amp.


OMG, that's a freaking genius idea. Your amp. Biased hot. Biased cold. With KT88s. With 6L6s. With EL34s. Wearing Yellowjackets and rocking EL84s. 12AT7 in V1 for lower gain. etc...

Mind = totally blown.


----------



## loktide

actually, the subtle differences of running different tubes can be mimicked quite well by tweaking the kemper. still, it would be nice to actually hear a comparison to the real thing


----------



## Beron

Found this video today about the Kemper, awsomeness!



Anyone have any other recorded metalsoundtest for this unit? Ive seen Ola englund and keiths videos. Maybe someone here would like to share their recording?


----------



## loktide

i liked the music 

also, gotta love that german saxonian accent 





Beron said:


> Found this video today about the Kemper, awsomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any other recorded metalsoundtest for this unit? Ive seen Ola englund and keiths videos. Maybe someone here would like to share their recording?


----------



## Sepultorture

another fine heavy as fuck Kemper vid, i'm now looking forward to getting this bands stuff, that shit was awesome


----------



## ShadowAMD

Mines being bought tomorrow first thing  PAYDAY!

So what's the general consensus? Any Q&A's? Has firmware helped improve and shape them?

I'll put up some clips next week when it arrives.


----------



## SpaseMoonkey

I am in the same boat! I haven't seen much of anything on the KPA. Everything I see is all about the Axe-FX. The recording, the discussions, and so forth. But I sent out some messages on good old youtube to some people who have used both and seen what is more up my alley for usage. 

I was just looking for night time playing and even record just to make a backtrack to improve upon my playing. They all said since I'm not looking to gig that the KPA was a better choice. I hope they are right. Because I just ordered one this morning and it should be here tomorrow. 

I'm pretty stoked to see what all the fuss is about and to hear it in person.

Hopefully we both have great results and works in our favor!


----------



## ShadowAMD

SpaseMoonkey said:


> I am in the same boat! I haven't seen much of anything on the KPA. Everything I see is all about the Axe-FX. The recording, the discussions, and so forth. But I sent out some messages on good old youtube to some people who have used both and seen what is more up my alley for usage.
> 
> I was just looking for night time playing and even record just to make a backtrack to improve upon my playing. They all said since I'm not looking to gig that the KPA was a better choice. I hope they are right. Because I just ordered one this morning and it should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked to see what all the fuss is about and to hear it in person.
> 
> Hopefully we both have great results and works in our favor!



From what I heard, there is or was latency between swapping from clean / distorted in profiles and there is no pedal available yet for it. But it should be in Dev. Hence the not good for live work, but from youtube and clips I have seen everywhere it just sounds fantastic ...

Return in with your thoughts


----------



## ShadowAMD

MJS said:


> There's actually already a big Kemper thread here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...er-profiling-amp-thread.html?highlight=kemper
> 
> Also, if you do a title search for Kemper, it will bring up a lot of threads with questions, comparisons, etc...



I must be blind!! I did a search LOL!


----------



## SpaseMoonkey

MJS said:


> There's actually already a big Kemper thread here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...er-profiling-amp-thread.html?highlight=kemper
> 
> Also, if you do a title search for Kemper, it will bring up a lot of threads with questions, comparisons, etc...



I didn't even notice that there was 7 pages on it when I searched. I think I need to look a little better next time!


----------



## noUser01

I think the Kemper is fantastic. I just prefer the AxeFX because I want to have any tone possible all from the same box. If I just wanted to use my pedals live and just have a really flexible amp, I'd get a Kemper.

... that being said I'll probably end up getting a Kemper too anyways.


----------



## VESmedic

FWIW, i sold my entire rig. 2 amps (diezel herbert, VHT ultralead and 6 space rack above), and now use the kemper with a VHT 2902 power amp, a vht deliverance 4x12, as well as running a mackie HD1531 live, all used together, sounds amazing. It is absolutely the most amazing piece of equipment I've ever bought ,and the most fun ive ever had. do a search on my name, ive posted alot about it.


----------



## SpaseMoonkey

ConnorGilks said:


> I think the Kemper is fantastic. I just prefer the AxeFX because I want to have any tone possible all from the same box. If I just wanted to use my pedals live and just have a really flexible amp, I'd get a Kemper.
> 
> ... that being said I'll probably end up getting a Kemper too anyways.



That is what everyone else has said why I would enjoy it more. I try to use a simple setup, distortion, noise gate, amp, thats it. Few more hours let till it should be here, going to try and go back to sleep.


----------



## ShadowAMD

IT'S ON IT'S WAY YAY!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I've been testing one out all day, its very different to the Axe-Fx. Will post back after the in a few days when I get a clear idea of the unit. So far its very user friendly and minimal tweaking is involved. It all depends on the quality of the profile though which there are plenty of!


----------



## Larrikin666

^ All of those ENGL SE rigs that got posted are awesome. Not good enough to unseat Keith Merrow's 5150 rigs, but still really incredible.


----------



## Sepultorture

Larrikin666 said:


> ^ All of those ENGL SE rigs that got posted are awesome. Not good enough to unseat Keith Merrow's 5150 rigs, but still really incredible.



When life decides to stop raping my wallet, and i finally snag a Kemper, i def can't wait to jump on those Keith Merrow Profiles for the death metals


----------



## ShadowAMD

drawnacrol said:


> I've been testing one out all day, its very different to the Axe-Fx. Will post back after the in a few days when I get a clear idea of the unit. So far its very user friendly and minimal tweaking is involved. It all depends on the quality of the profile though which there are plenty of!



Very nice, 1 or 2 U rackmount would of been better.. I got the blackface too  Any samples coming?


----------



## SpaseMoonkey

I got the black as well, the knobs looked easier to see.

KPA - Test by SpaseMoonkey on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Thats a HP/LP filter single track. Should put more into my playing and less into my gear. 

Aaron - KPA by SpaseMoonkey on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
My friend playing on his new Ibanez S 7-string. Merrow Patch I Believe. Just some limiting and minor eq'ing.

KPA - Solo Test by SpaseMoonkey on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Tossed it in a mix with just a HP/LP at 120/1000 that's it.


----------



## ShadowAMD

SpaseMoonkey said:


> I got the black as well, the knobs looked easier to see.
> 
> KPA - Test by SpaseMoonkey on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> Thats a HP/LP filter single track. Should put more into my playing and less into my gear.
> 
> Aaron - KPA by SpaseMoonkey on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> My friend playing on his new Ibanez S 7-string. Merrow Patch I Believe. Just some limiting and minor eq'ing.
> 
> KPA - Solo Test by SpaseMoonkey on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> Tossed it in a mix with just a HP/LP at 120/1000 that's it.



I gather you like metallica?


----------



## SpaseMoonkey

When I was younger I loved Metallica, shortly after the Re-load cd I drifted away. I just haven't gotten around to learning new things I've been trying to rebuilt the basics so that I can play cleaner. Usually a tv/movies while running chromatics or picking exercises.

http://soundcloud.com/spasemoonkey/skyrim
Just actually finished uploading this. It was using Merrows 5150 for the rhythm and Ola's Mr Hector patch for the leadish part.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

After playing with it for a few hours I really like the clean tones. They are very dynamic and there is an even response all across the fretboard. I find myself sitting back and playing a lot more since you just need minimal tweaking on clean patches to get a good tone. The built in Reverb, chorus and delay effects are really well modeled. Out of every modeler I've tried these wins hands down for clean tones.

I haven't experimented to much with hi-gain tones but I've found one of the Kemper's main strengths is the palm mutes. Very realistic and 3d sounding when playing a metalcore type riff for example. Not sure if I'm doing something wrong but most hi-gain rhythm profiles are quite noisy and fizzy, not really digging the tubescreamer either, will have to look into it more. Also this thing excels at lead tones and neck pickups. 

After just 2 days I'm pretty impressed. Very user friendly and is plug in & play for the most part. Just need to get some hi-gain rhythm tones I'm happy with to make this a keeper. 



Larrikin666 said:


> ^ All of those ENGL SE rigs that got posted are awesome. Not good enough to unseat Keith Merrow's 5150 rigs, but still really incredible.



Yeah they are pretty awesome. I'm digging Tills cabs too. 




ShadowAMD said:


> Very nice, 1 or 2 U rackmount would of been better.. I got the blackface too  Any samples coming?



I actually like the design of it, its very easy to work with and tweak. Will get samples up during the week when I get my head around recording though Spdif on my interface.


----------



## ShadowAMD

drawnacrol said:


> After playing with it for a few hours I really like the clean tones. They are very dynamic and there is an even response all across the fretboard. I find myself sitting back and playing a lot more since you just need minimal tweaking on clean patches to get a good tone. The built in Reverb, chorus and delay effects are really well modeled. Out of every modeler I've tried these wins hands down for clean tones.
> 
> I haven't experimented to much with hi-gain tones but I've found one of the Kemper's main strengths is the palm mutes. Very realistic and 3d sounding when playing a metalcore type riff for example. Not sure if I'm doing something wrong but most hi-gain rhythm profiles are quite noisy and fizzy, not really digging the tubescreamer either, will have to look into it more. Also this thing excels at lead tones and neck pickups.
> 
> After just 2 days I'm pretty impressed. Very user friendly and is plug in & play for the most part. Just need to get some hi-gain rhythm tones I'm happy with to make this a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are pretty awesome. I'm digging Tills cabs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the design of it, its very easy to work with and tweak. Will get samples up during the week when I get my head around recording though Spdif on my interface.



Sweet, I heard something about tweaking the noisegate for higher end pushing distortions... Also there are some Rhythm profiles on the rig exchange.. If you havn't already check them out


----------



## VESmedic

Run a 4 to 1 gate upfront. Also, for high gAin, use the rig exchange profiles, they are infinitely better than stock. Also play with the definition in the amp block. The tube screamer is different. When you have the tone up half way, its like full on the actual pedal. I usually run the tone no higher than 9 o'clock on most profiles, sometimes lower


----------



## Lorcan Ward

VESmedic said:


> Run a 4 to 1 gate upfront. Also, for high gAin, use the rig exchange profiles, they are infinitely better than stock. Also play with the definition in the amp block. The tube screamer is different. When you have the tone up half way, its like full on the actual pedal. I usually run the tone no higher than 9 o'clock on most profiles, sometimes lower



Cheers for the tips dude! I've downloaded a ton of hi-gain profiles off the rig exchange and will run through them today. Any tips for clean and distortion sense?

That would make sense about the tubescreamer. I could feel something wasn't right with the 12 o'clock tone setting. I've heard some tips about using the compressor and other boasts, will try that to and report back.


----------



## VESmedic

do a search on my name on here, I have written quite a few very long posts in regards to the KPA...The TS is good, but like I said, I run the tone no higher than 9 oclock, except on a certain few profiles. the other stomps are pretty good as well, I like the pure booster for certain profiles, and the moose/mouse as well, those can add a neat flavor. but definitely run that 4:1 gate up front, threshold to taste. HOnestly, most of the user uploaded rigs on the rig exchange need hardly any tweaking at all, there are some absolutely insane sounding profiles. As far as clean/distortion, this is a matter of taste, but dont be afraid to run it low, like around -2.5 or 3, i think thats what I have mine around. Especially if you use hotter pickups (which you probably do). This creates a tighter clearer tone that isn't as fizzy and doesnt sound overgained on the high gain patches in my experience.


----------



## ShadowAMD

Sweet, I'm looking for a fairly clean ballsy type of tone..



I would love any tone (Bar the dimebucker) from the above, any suggestions on a combo?


----------



## SpaseMoonkey

ShadowAMD said:


> Sweet, I'm looking for a fairly clean ballsy type of tone..
> 
> I would love any tone (Bar the dimebucker) from the above, any suggestions on a combo?



I'm an EMG kind of guy, but I need to toss in pickups in my Ibanez, hate the stock ones I'm going liquifire/crunch lab or evos in it. But since that video if I could fit a battery in my control cavity I'd toss in the Gus G set. 

Dimebucker sounds like trash to my ears in person. Had a Dean Dime-O-Flame I hated that pickup. 

A very common set is the SH-4 (JB) and SH-6 (Distortion)


----------



## ShadowAMD

SpaseMoonkey said:


> I'm an EMG kind of guy, but I need to toss in pickups in my Ibanez, hate the stock ones I'm going liquifire/crunch lab or evos in it. But since that video if I could fit a battery in my control cavity I'd toss in the Gus G set.
> 
> Dimebucker sounds like trash to my ears in person. Had a Dean Dime-O-Flame I hated that pickup.
> 
> A very common set is the SH-4 (JB) and SH-6 (Distortion)



I was kinda on about just the general tone, them recordings sound fantastic.. Some of the best tone I have heard in a long while.. Articulate, not to bright, right amount of bass.. kool... Just saying for me that dimebucker ruined it 

I hope I can get something similar out of the kemper, amp / tonal wise..


----------



## SpaseMoonkey

Pfh! I haven't turned on my Mesa since I got it. I am actually thinking of trying to trade it in for some QSC KW122's.

The Kemper will get you the tone, they have tons of great tones on it stock alone.


----------



## ShadowAMD

SpaseMoonkey said:


> Pfh! I haven't turned on my Mesa since I got it. I am actually thinking of trying to trade it in for some QSC KW122's.
> 
> The Kemper will get you the tone, they have tons of great tones on it stock alone.



Good to know , it will be here tomorrow.. Looking forward to not having to mic up another amp


----------



## Alex6534

You guys really aren't helping my GAS  I need an axe fx II, PA speakers, midi board and now the Kemper. If I could have the kemper profiles and axe fx effects I'd be set, shame I don't have 4k lying about to buy it all


----------



## SpaseMoonkey

You said your looking at PA speakers? I'm actually really considering selling my rig for maybe (2) QSC KW122s. Not really sure where to even start looking for PA brands other than QSC and Mackie.


----------



## ShadowAMD

Alex6534 said:


> You guys really aren't helping my GAS  I need an axe fx II, PA speakers, midi board and now the Kemper. If I could have the kemper profiles and axe fx effects I'd be set, shame I don't have 4k lying about to buy it all



I've not used an Axe FX TBH, kinda wondering what "effects" you could add that you couldn't from your DAW and plugins?

The actual tone of the guitars recorded the guitar is covered by the Kemper..


----------



## ara_

SpaseMoonkey said:


> You said your looking at PA speakers? I'm actually really considering selling my rig for maybe (2) QSC KW122s. Not really sure where to even start looking for PA brands other than QSC and Mackie.



Alto TS 115A seems to have a good rep here, I bought one and am quite happy with it, although I only used it in my bedroom so far and I didn't compare it with any other brands


----------



## ShadowAMD

I love it and am grumbling ha!!, I got some profiles downloaded, used an engl and an mesa and it sounded fantastic.. I mean really cool.. (Really upped my game soundwise) and then I realised how shit my bass is compared to the quality of the kemper..

So the bass has gone in the bin and I have bought another to try and keep up with the awesome sound of the kemper, always the case.. You try something it sounds awesome then you notice something else in your chain lacking


----------



## ShadowAMD

Well after a week, when the novelty wears off a little.. I'm still finding my feet with it.. I just got my own guitar back today, been borrowing a mates Ibanez.. and ,y guitar sounded like crap.. It turns out I was clipping the input LOL!

I should of read the manual, but manuals can kiss my ass.. 

I have a JB in one guitar and a full shred in another, so quite hot pups' you need to turn down the clean sense on the input screen. No probs, did a quick demo before I noticed this LOL!..

Will play about some more tomorrow.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

After playing with it for a week here are my thoughts so far:

Clean Sounds are the best I've ever heard from a modeler. Nearly every clean profile sounds good and works on every pickup position and split. There is a really 3D/dynamic feel when playing. The reverb and chorus blocks take a few seconds of tweaking to get exactly where I want.

For Hi-Gain Leads I've been mainly playing through the ENGL profiles. Again its very easy to get a good tone. The boosts up front really help when trying to get more juice/distortion and can turn any crunch/lo-gain tone into a saturated metal tone. 

Still haven't homed in on a hi-gain rhythm tone I like but this is where profiling your own amps and rigs would come in since you know what kind of tone you want/like. I'm still making my way through the hundreds of user profiles so I'm bound to find some I like. One of the Kempers main strengths is the palm mutes. Very punchy and realistic. 

One thing that is really bugging me is how noisy the input is. It picks up everything you do. I can hear the frets hitting the strings and my palm scraping off the strings. Maxing out the noisegate and tweaking the Clean+Distortion sense have very little effect on it. I've never had this problem before with modelers and its one thing thats really starting to change my view on it. While this is great for clean sounds its quite a problem for hi-gain. I'll look into it more and see if Kemper support can shed some light on it. Maybe running some dry tracks through the spdif and see if its the profiles or the front input.


----------



## jsl2h90

ShadowAMD said:


> Very nice, 1 or 2 U rackmount would of been better.. I got the blackface too  Any samples coming?


Nooooooooo I feel GAS symptoms coming on! I need an ENGL SE to be modeled on the Axe Fx 2! Now I want a Kemper!


----------



## ShadowAMD

drawnacrol said:


> After playing with it for a week here are my thoughts so far:
> 
> Clean Sounds are the best I've ever heard from a modeler. Nearly every clean profile sounds good and works on every pickup position and split. There is a really 3D/dynamic feel when playing. The reverb and chorus blocks take a few seconds of tweaking to get exactly where I want.
> 
> For Hi-Gain Leads I've been mainly playing through the ENGL profiles. Again its very easy to get a good tone. The boosts up front really help when trying to get more juice/distortion and can turn any crunch/lo-gain tone into a saturated metal tone.
> 
> Still haven't homed in on a hi-gain rhythm tone I like but this is where profiling your own amps and rigs would come in since you know what kind of tone you want/like. I'm still making my way through the hundreds of user profiles so I'm bound to find some I like. One of the Kempers main strengths is the palm mutes. Very punchy and realistic.
> 
> One thing that is really bugging me is how noisy the input is. It picks up everything you do. I can hear the frets hitting the strings and my palm scraping off the strings. Maxing out the noisegate and tweaking the Clean+Distortion sense have very little effect on it. I've never had this problem before with modelers and its one thing thats really starting to change my view on it. While this is great for clean sounds its quite a problem for hi-gain. I'll look into it more and see if Kemper support can shed some light on it. Maybe running some dry tracks through the spdif and see if its the profiles or the front input.



I had to drop my PUP!, seriously..


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I have my pickups pretty low compared to most people. I think its to do with the High-Z input. Its a godsend for cleans but seems to be a massive problem for me when using hi-gain.

Edit: I've sent an email to Kemper to see if they can shed some light on the topic. In the meantime I'll try the alternative input at the back which is a nuisance but this box has so many positives that I could overlook it.


----------



## ShadowAMD

So Had it a couple of weeks, I'm finding it pretty weak in a mix. Although it could be technical issues on my part. But I havn't found any clips that make me feel like it's my fault. Normally I have similar stuff and scratch my head why there's rocks and mine sucks, but I feel like I'm 95% there even with Ola etc. And for a £1200 quid unit, I expected more.

Might just not be for me, when I saw Sneap endorsing it I jumped on it like moth on an LED. But meh! Whatev, I have a chance to return it.


----------



## ShadowAMD

I think it is a tech issue with desk.. MMMM! Not good.


----------



## cyril v

ShadowAMD said:


> So Had it a couple of weeks, I'm finding it pretty weak in a mix. Although it could be technical issues on my part. But I havn't found any clips that make me feel like it's my fault. Normally I have similar stuff and scratch my head why there's rocks and mine sucks, but I feel like I'm 95% there even with Ola etc. And for a £1200 quid unit, I expected more.
> 
> Might just not be for me, when I saw Sneap endorsing it I jumped on it like moth on an LED. But meh! Whatev, I have a chance to return it.



Unless you are Andy Sneap, I wouldn't be too worried about not getting tones that rival what he can get. Hell, I could get the same exact recorded guitars, bass and drums that he might use on a track and never get it to sit in a mix as nicely as him.


----------



## ShadowAMD

cyril v said:


> Unless you are Andy Sneap, I wouldn't be too worried about not getting tones that rival what he can get. Hell, I could get the same exact recorded guitars, bass and drums that he might use on a track and never get it to sit in a mix as nicely as him.



, there is / was something weird going on.. I had the Kemper XLR to XLR into my desk and it sounded like I was recording @ 22KHZ.. I've been mixing / mastering tracks for 10 years.. So I was hoping I've not suddenly regressed into a Noob again 

I swapped it to the Line in channel, (When I found a cable) it sounds tons better but getting some digital clipping from somewhere?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

ShadowAMD said:


> So Had it a couple of weeks, I'm finding it pretty weak in a mix. Although it could be technical issues on my part. But I havn't found any clips that make me feel like it's my fault. Normally I have similar stuff and scratch my head why there's rocks and mine sucks, but I feel like I'm 95% there even with Ola etc. And for a £1200 quid unit, I expected more.
> 
> Might just not be for me, when I saw Sneap endorsing it I jumped on it like moth on an LED. But meh! Whatev, I have a chance to return it.



Have you tried the Spdif out? I tried to record with mine but got loads of hum problems from my interface(firewire tends to do this). 

If I played clean/jazz guitar only then this would be the perfect product for me but for hi-gain its not working for me so I'm returning mine. Will try it again when they improve the design and release a computer editor.


----------



## HighGain510

For those who missed it, Kemper just bumped UP the price of their unit to $1975!  

Kemper Profiling Amplifier (Black) | Sweetwater.com

Yikes. Guess the argument for "but the Kemper is SOOOO much cheaper than the Fractal Axe-Fx II!" is going to go out the window pretty soon as that's now what, their *2nd* price increase since release?


----------



## loktide

HighGain510 said:


> For those who missed it, Kemper just bumped UP the price of their unit to $1975!
> 
> Kemper Profiling Amplifier (Black) | Sweetwater.com
> 
> Yikes. Guess the argument for "but the Kemper is SOOOO much cheaper than the Fractal Axe-Fx II!" is going to go out the window pretty soon as that's now what, their *2nd* price increase since release?



it's not that surprising if you consider that kemper is entirely based in germany and the euro has dropped considerably since beginning of the year.

i wouldn't be surprised if mercedes and bmw also increased prices since then?


----------



## ShadowAMD

drawnacrol said:


> Have you tried the Spdif out? I tried to record with mine but got loads of hum problems from my interface(firewire tends to do this).
> 
> If I played clean/jazz guitar only then this would be the perfect product for me but for hi-gain its not working for me so I'm returning mine. Will try it again when they improve the design and release a computer editor.



Well, I tried it S/pdif today and it was considerably better and invited the whole band round to the studio and a couple of mates who know nothing about making music, all of the conclusively agreed the actual Engl Savage sounded a lot better than the Kemper, but preferred the Kemper for cleans. So I'm right up there with you. 

It's going back as 90% of the stuff I do is high gain.

It was odd, the general consensus was it sounds like a bit like an amp Sim (Even though it is one) but a good one at that. Close but no cigar...


----------



## technomancer

loktide said:


> it's not that surprising if you consider that kemper is entirely based in germany and the euro has dropped considerably since beginning of the year.
> 
> i wouldn't be surprised if mercedes and bmw also increased prices since then?



If the euro dropped in relation to the dollar the US price would go down not up  That's one of the reasons imports have been getting more expensive in the US as foreign currencies have been worth more compared to the dollar.


----------



## ara_

Well the price didn't go up in Germany


----------



## Krucifixtion

The other night I went to see Accept and Kreator and couldn't help but notice that when they were moving gear onstage for Kreators set I saw what appeared to be a Kemper mounted in a big rack sitting on top of a Wizard 4x12 cab. Unfortunately I wasn't close enough to the stage to get a pic or investigate further. However, I am pretty positive it was a Kemper, because I have seen nothing else that looks like that. It was weird, cause they had a few ENGL cabs under the drum riser. I couldn't see what the other guitarist had for an amp though. I am assuming since these guys are German that they had been using ENGL for a while. Maybe one of them switched to a Kemper? Thought it was interesting, cause I have never seen anyone use one live yet. Not sure if he had a poweramp or just ran it direct? They weren't mixed the best anyone so hard to tell on the tone. I know one of the dudes from Accept seemed like they had an ENGL Invader and those dudes had great live tone.


----------



## VESmedic

Krucifixtion said:


> The other night I went to see Accept and Kreator and couldn't help but notice that when they were moving gear onstage for Kreators set I saw what appeared to be a Kemper mounted in a big rack sitting on top of a Wizard 4x12 cab. Unfortunately I wasn't close enough to the stage to get a pic or investigate further. However, I am pretty positive it was a Kemper, because I have seen nothing else that looks like that. It was weird, cause they had a few ENGL cabs under the drum riser. I couldn't see what the other guitarist had for an amp though. I am assuming since these guys are German that they had been using ENGL for a while. Maybe one of them switched to a Kemper? Thought it was interesting, cause I have never seen anyone use one live yet. Not sure if he had a poweramp or just ran it direct? They weren't mixed the best anyone so hard to tell on the tone. I know one of the dudes from Accept seemed like they had an ENGL Invader and those dudes had great live tone.






Considering andy sneap used the Kemper on the new accept album, it is entirely possible, and probably likely. Also, there are quite a few big names using the Kemper live right now: White Chapel, and Unearth come to mind....


----------



## VESmedic

For anyone interested, check out Amps | The Amp Factory...Sounds of the past, present and future ....This website has arguably the BEST kemper profiles readily available. So good in fact, that recently on the gearpage.net, a megaproducer talked about using these profiles on his new album...Here's a quote.


_"I just completed my CD Shine V2. Using mostly Andys Amp factory sounds and the Kemper. The only reason I didn't use ALL Amp factory is because a lot of guitars were already done before I got the Kemper and I didn't want to redo everything although I did redo almost everything and am happy I did. All he primary guitar tones are Andy's profiles in the Kemper. The CD will be out soon and you can all hear the Kemper and Amp factory in action. But let me just say this. I've been doing this a LONG time and have worked with some of the greats including Eddie Van Halen. (I replaced Hager for a minute) Andy's sounds are in a word, amazing. What the Kemper does in the track is just incredible. I'm also a mix engineer. Credits include Taylor Swift, Lady Antebellum, Kenny Loggins, Chad Kroeger (Nickleback) etc I'm not bragging I just want to let you guys know that I'm not some kid working in his bedroom. (although these days that works too) And I want to let people know how good this new technology is."_


I am in no way affilated with the amp factory, I just thought, for anyone that would like to HEAR how GOOD this thing is, there are sound samples of every profile he offers...diezels, trainwrecks, marshalls, splawns, mesa etc. That trainwreck sound clip absolutely blew my mind...anyways, for the skeptics, go take a listen


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^ Cool! I downloaded the free hi-gain and studio clean packs to try out.


----------



## Doombreed

Hey guys,

I am currently residing in Germany and am looking to pick up a modeler for home use. I would primarily be playing grunge / stoner metal / heavy metal through it and using headphones / doing some recording with it.

Over here the Kemper is around half the price of the Axe FX-2, so what I am really wondering is whether it is half of the unit the Axe (2) is?

I do not see myself tooling around endlessly with profiles, but I also do not have any amps to profile myself.

Given my circumstances, would you recommend me to go and grab a Kemper or save further and wait for the Axe FX 2?

Cheers.


----------



## alilcluless

loktide said:


> here are some clips i recorded with the profiles i made:
> 
> selfmade SLO100 clone
> 
> Diezel VH4 ch3
> 
> 
> i made both profiles with the either head through my Diezel 4x12 (V30s, rear-loaded) and one SM57 (on axis) really close to the grill, about 1 inch from the cap enter.
> 
> oh, and i used my maxon OD808 in front of the kemper


By chance put those profiles on the kemper site, before shipping it back did you?


----------



## Sepultorture

Doombreed said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am currently residing in Germany and am looking to pick up a modeler for home use. I would primarily be playing grunge / stoner metal / heavy metal through it and using headphones / doing some recording with it.
> 
> Over here the Kemper is around half the price of the Axe FX-2, so what I am really wondering is whether it is half of the unit the Axe (2) is?
> 
> I do not see myself tooling around endlessly with profiles, but I also do not have any amps to profile myself.
> 
> Given my circumstances, would you recommend me to go and grab a Kemper or save further and wait for the Axe FX 2?
> 
> Cheers.



KEMPER

there are easily a hundred profiles online you can find that will giv eyou exactly what you are looking for. The axe fx just takes you further into tweaking territory, if you want a closer to amp in the room feel and less tweaking, the kemper will do it. plus it is cheaper, even more so for you seeing as you are in germany, and bringing an axe fx to you in germany is far more coin then me here in Canada


----------



## infernalservice

HighGain510 said:


> For those who missed it, Kemper just bumped UP the price of their unit to $1975!
> 
> Kemper Profiling Amplifier (Black) | Sweetwater.com
> 
> Yikes. Guess the argument for "but the Kemper is SOOOO much cheaper than the Fractal Axe-Fx II!" is going to go out the window pretty soon as that's now what, their *2nd* price increase since release?



FWIW I bought my kemper from sweetwater last week and thet price matched the musicians friend price of $1850 on the phone. Shipped free and I got it the next day.


----------



## SpaseMoonkey

infernalservice said:


> FWIW I bought my kemper from sweetwater last week and thet price matched the musicians friend price of $1850 on the phone. Shipped free and I got it the next day.



I bought mine a month ago same deal. But you have to remember that they are located in Indiana. So I sure hope it comes fast a state away!


----------



## Doombreed

Thanks for the reply Sepultorture. I must admit I am leaning the same way.

Anyone else have an opinion for me?


----------



## Milpitas Monster

Hey Kemper dudes. I just ordered one from GC yesterday. I used the $200 off coupon and got it for $1650. Furthermore, I bought a Gibson toggle switch for $2.82 so I could include the Kemper in the generous 18 months same as cash deal they have going now. Yes!!


----------



## infernalservice

Milpitas Monster said:


> Hey Kemper dudes. I just ordered one from GC yesterday. I used the $200 off coupon and got it for $1650. Furthermore, I bought a Gibson toggle switch for $2.82 so I could include the Kemper in the generous 18 months same as cash deal they have going now. Yes!!



Well played sir.


----------



## Milpitas Monster

infernalservice said:


> Well played sir.



Thank you.

Also, for any interested, the black one is special order and they won't play ball on that.


----------



## flow

Kemper users will hate me for saying this but these units SUCK! My guitarist had one, and we tried so many times to profile my rig, and also my friends uberschall with 0 success. The profiling is dependent on the mic's your using, and even when your using expensive mic's (sm57, audix i5) it still sounds like sh%t. Do not waste your money on a Kemper!!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

flow said:


> Kemper users will hate me for saying this but these units SUCK! My guitarist had one, and we tried so many times to profile my rig, and also my friends uberschall with 0 success. The profiling is dependent on the mic's your using, and even when your using expensive mic's (sm57, audix i5) it still sounds like sh%t. Do not waste your money on a Kemper!!!



A week ago I would have been inclined to agree with you until I tried out the commercial AmpFactory profiles. After trying them out and really getting to know the Kemper I think its amazing and miles ahead of any other digital modeler. Will post clips/review and tips soon.


----------



## ShadowAMD

drawnacrol said:


> A week ago I would have been inclined to agree with you until I tried out the commercial AmpFactory profiles. After trying them out and really getting to know the Kemper I think its amazing and miles ahead of any other digital modeler. Will post clips/review and tips soon.



Well I'm glad it's working out for people, although I don't agree you should have to go out and pay for better profiles with the price of the unit..


----------



## Larrikin666

flow said:


> Kemper users will hate me for saying this but these units SUCK! My guitarist had one, and we tried so many times to profile my rig, and also my friends uberschall with 0 success. The profiling is dependent on the mic's your using, and even when your using expensive mic's (sm57, audix i5) it still sounds like sh%t. Do not waste your money on a Kemper!!!



I doubt anyone here is going to hate you for saying that. I know damn well that the unit is great and works well. It works so well that I've abandoned my Axe Ultra and II. I've never profiled anything myself though. You don't need to be an expert at profiling to have success. There are literally thousands of profiles on the Kemper site that I can put on my thumb drive in a few minutes. I weed out the weak links and keep what impresses me. Pretty much everyone is going to read your post and blame the poor sound on you two....not the Kemper.


----------



## infernalservice

Larrikin666 said:


> Pretty much everyone is going to read your post and blame the poor sound on you two....not the Kemper.


This. I too have moved from fractal to kemper.


----------



## infernalservice

ShadowAMD said:


> Well I'm glad it's working out for people, although I don't agree you should have to go out and pay for better profiles with the price of the unit..



What is the difference between buying kemper profiles and buying custom IR's for anything else? These units are capable of storing items beyond what is included, so someone is going to profit off of that. It's kind of like how every good videogame out right now is enjoyable on its own, but also benefits from expansions.


----------



## ShadowAMD

infernalservice said:


> This. I too have moved from fractal to kemper.



Funnily enough I moved from Kemper to AXE LOL.. Different strokes for different folk's..


----------



## ShadowAMD

infernalservice said:


> What is the difference between buying kemper profiles and buying custom IR's for anything else? These units are capable of storing items beyond what is included, so someone is going to profit off of that. It's kind of like how every good videogame out right now is enjoyable on its own, but also benefits from expansions.



I don't buy custom IR's, If I have to go through all the hassle I might as well just buy a real amp and some mic's, not only do you learn more. You get the sound you want without having to mess around, you don't need a power amp to play live, they record well etc. etc.

Seems really pointless..


----------



## Larrikin666

ShadowAMD said:


> Funnily enough I moved from Kemper to AXE LOL.. Different strokes for different folk's..



Definitely. I have a Kemper, Axe-FX Ultra, and Axe-FX II. I'd love to combine my favorite pieces of each one into a single unit, but that's probably never going to happen.


----------



## ShadowAMD

Larrikin666 said:


> Definitely. I have a Kemper, Axe-FX Ultra, and Axe-FX II. I'd love to combine my favorite pieces of each one into a single unit, but that's probably never going to happen.



Well at least you have the option to mix and match which is cool, I wish I had the money  I'm happy with the AXE for now.. Suit's me down to a T!

For people who might believe I have no love for the kemper it's not true, it just wasn't for me and didn't sound like or do what I needed.


----------



## infernalservice

A rack mount kemper for amps and an axe 2 for effects would be my ideal situation, but I don't know how practical it would be, money wise.


----------



## cyril v

flow said:


> Kemper users will hate me for saying this but these units SUCK! My guitarist had one, and we tried so many times to profile my rig, and also my friends uberschall with 0 success. *The profiling is dependent* on the mic's your using, and even when your using expensive mic's (sm57, audix i5) it still sounds like sh%t. Do not waste your money on a Kemper!!!



The profiling is dependent upon your personal ear and skills with mic placement as well as your ability to dial in an amp well. There is really nobody else to blame but yourself if you didn't know that going in.

Do not fret though, PM me and I will gladly take this burden off of your hands!


----------



## VESmedic

flow said:


> Kemper users will hate me for saying this but these units SUCK! My guitarist had one, and we tried so many times to profile my rig, and also my friends uberschall with 0 success. The profiling is dependent on the mic's your using, and even when your using expensive mic's (sm57, audix i5) it still sounds like sh%t. Do not waste your money on a Kemper!!!




The huge and absolute vast amount of amazing Kemper clips by amateurs and pros alike, completely negates your opinion, and doesn't even require a response from anyone. However, I will say that, if you REALLY do feel that way, that it is 150 percent completely and totally USER ERROR ON YOUR PART...Again, I refer back to Andy Sneaps comments....Who am I to believe, joe blow on the internet, or world rejoiced Producer, Andy Sneap? hmmm...............


----------



## flint757

That and I'd hardly qualify a $100 mic as expensive...The VH4 ch.3 med pre-installed on the unit is amazing enough for me to justify the price.


----------



## ShadowAMD

VESmedic said:


> The huge and absolute vast amount of amazing Kemper clips by amateurs and pros alike, completely negates your opinion, and doesn't even require a response from anyone. However, I will say that, if you REALLY do feel that way, that it is 150 percent completely and totally USER ERROR ON YOUR PART...Again, I refer back to Andy Sneaps comments....Who am I to believe, joe blow on the internet, or world rejoiced Producer, Andy Sneap? hmmm...............



Just because Andy Sneap either uses or endorses the product, it really doesn't mean it will work for everyone. Personally myself have never really heard a high gain direct recording that's wowed me, not saying it's bad anyway. But for me it wasn't the sound I wanted and I listened to a lot of them before I purchased one.

I know plenty of engineers and musicians that didn't like the kemper and many who did.

I had three engineers in a room testing it out, believe me with combined experience of 40+ years we knew how to mic an amp.. Also I know how to download profiles as well.


----------



## flint757

You didn't like what you had heard, but bought one anyways.  FWIW I used e609 and e906 to mic mine and it sounded great, move the mic a little and completely different sound (wouldn't call that a bad thing personally). There are tons of tips and tricks. You don't record it necessarily in the same fashion you'd record an amp as you can adjust after the fact as well (so less distortion during the profiling process is better usually).


----------



## Augminished

^ Dammit dude that was what I was about to post  (At least the first sentence)

What did the guitar players rig consist of? Ever since I have added the kemper to my studio I know at least 3 other guitarists that have picked one up because they love it so much. I am pretty surprised you did not like it.


----------



## flint757

It is also dependent on what the profiled sound is then coming out of. Shitty speaker=shitty sound. It doesn't sound very good going through a guitar rig IMO as my speakers at least really colored the sound to the point where it always sounded the same. Through monitors, PA/FRFR setup however it can sound golden. YMMV

Also, anyone who isn't a fan of modellers isn't likely to like it as obviously it is a modeller.  However I think it achieve the real factor others may disagree.


----------



## VESmedic

ShadowAMD said:


> Just because Andy Sneap either uses or endorses the product, it really doesn't mean it will work for everyone. Personally myself have never really heard a high gain direct recording that's wowed me, not saying it's bad anyway. But for me it wasn't the sound I wanted and I listened to a lot of them before I purchased one.
> 
> I know plenty of engineers and musicians that didn't like the kemper and many who did.
> 
> I had three engineers in a room testing it out, believe me with combined experience of 40+ years we knew how to mic an amp.. Also I know how to download profiles as well.





Agreed, kind of. Andy Sneap stated that he could not tell the difference between the real thing and the kemper, but you mean to tell me you think you could, and furthermore, state which one of those you liked or didn't like because one of them is direct, AND be able to pick it out? Or put another way, that you somehow could tell the difference between a Direct sound and one that isn't with todays technology? I would bet my entire rig you can't, sorry, because I still have never seen it done. Everyone puts up a big talk like they can hear the difference, but I have yet to see anyone actually walk through with the statement. The new Testament album, as sneap stated in his interview, has patches of both the kemper and the real 5153, he even posted on his forum a bet to people to see where each was used, and to tell the difference....Guess how many could do it? The argument could be made that, that is a professionally recorded and produced album, yes, but still.

While I agree it isn't for everyone, and that just because sneap uses a product, that doesn't mean it will "work" for everyone, but I think it's entirely different to say that you could tell which guitar tones posted are Direct and which ones aren't, thats all. One of my good friends uses the kemper exclusively, atleast on the last 5 or 6 albums he has produced (some of which I guarentee everyone, or most, on this board have heard) and his productions have never sounded better in my opinion.


----------



## 4Eyes

ShadowAMD said:


> Personally myself have never really heard a high gain direct recording that's wowed me, not saying it's bad anyway. But for me it wasn't the sound I wanted and I listened to a lot of them before I purchased one.


that's the big mistake from everyone who think that guitar rig captured by mic will sound like your amp's sound in the room or like the sound from studio recording. there is lot of work and studio processing behind that sound and what works well in recording usually is the worst guitar sound you'll ever think of


----------



## ShadowAMD

flint757 said:


> You didn't like what you had heard, but bought one anyways.  FWIW I used e609 and e906 to mic mine and it sounded great, move the mic a little and completely different sound (wouldn't call that a bad thing personally). There are tons of tips and tricks. You don't record it necessarily in the same fashion you'd record an amp as you can adjust after the fact as well (so less distortion during the profiling process is better usually).



I got it with a 30 day returns policy, so why the hell not? I returned it and got all my money back. Plus you can't go on other people's clips half the time, you may not like there styles or they can't mix very well.


----------



## ShadowAMD

VESmedic said:


> Agreed, kind of. Andy Sneap stated that he could not tell the difference between the real thing and the kemper, but you mean to tell me you think you could, and furthermore, state which one of those you liked or didn't like because one of them is direct, AND be able to pick it out? Or put another way, that you somehow could tell the difference between a Direct sound and one that isn't with todays technology? I would bet my entire rig you can't, sorry, because I still have never seen it done. Everyone puts up a big talk like they can hear the difference, but I have yet to see anyone actually walk through with the statement. The new Testament album, as sneap stated in his interview, has patches of both the kemper and the real 5153, he even posted on his forum a bet to people to see where each was used, and to tell the difference....Guess how many could do it? The argument could be made that, that is a professionally recorded and produced album, yes, but still.
> 
> While I agree it isn't for everyone, and that just because sneap uses a product, that doesn't mean it will "work" for everyone, but I think it's entirely different to say that you could tell which guitar tones posted are Direct and which ones aren't, thats all. One of my good friends uses the kemper exclusively, atleast on the last 5 or 6 albums he has produced (some of which I guarentee everyone, or most, on this board have heard) and his productions have never sounded better in my opinion.



We profiled an ENGL Savage, I invited 10 people round three of them far better engineers than most people I have ever heard (Much better than me). Others have no clue about making music and some have a bit of experience using Axe FX, pod's etc. Not one of them proffered the Kemper to the AMP when recorded.

My conclusion is the same, it's close but no Cigar when it comes to high gain guitars (It is nice on cleans). It is a great unit and takes the hassle and noise of a real amp out of the equation, but it depends if you want to stay in the crowd or find ways to be above it.

Nothing is as good as real amp in my eyes and I'm the first to jump ship to try something new. I really wanted this thing to be every bit what I needed...

Whatever works for people. YMWV!


----------



## ShadowAMD

4Eyes said:


> that's the big mistake from everyone who think that guitar rig captured by mic will sound like your amp's sound in the room or like the sound from studio recording. there is lot of work and studio processing behind that sound and what works well in recording usually is the worst guitar sound you'll ever think of



I know, I mix and master and I do Audio R&D as a day job... 

If you love it, excellent you have what you need.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Ultimate Metal Forum - View Single Post - Kemper Profiling Amp

Best Kemper tone I've heard yet

Bare in mind it is boosted with a physical Maxon OD808. I'm going to buy the new Amp Factory 6505 profiles today and give them a try.


----------



## VESmedic

drawnacrol said:


> Ultimate Metal Forum - View Single Post - Kemper Profiling Amp
> 
> Best Kemper tone I've heard yet
> 
> Bare in mind it is boosted with a physical Maxon OD808. I'm going to buy the new Amp Factory 6505 profiles today and give them a try.



Sounds great, heard this on the Kemper forum too...

Also, for what it is worth, I hear alot of people talk about the onboard Boosts vs the real deal. The consensus is that, the onboard boosts aren't as good as the real thing, and that they seem much hotter and cause more of a high mid spike than the real thing. This is somewhat true, but you have to forget how you normally set up a clean boost (volume on 10, tone at noon, drive at zero etc) It has been documented that the KPA's TS (green scream) is not the same as on the same as an actual TS. For instance, the KPA TS, with the volume at noon, is like a normal TS with the volume on 10, same thing with the tone knob. I have a maxon OD808 still, and every once in awhile ill screw around with it vs the KPA's on board boosts. If you want the most accurate maxon style boost on the kpa, run the volume no higher than noon (maybe + .5) and tone no higher than about 0830. With this, you get the extra attack, cut, without any harshness or any extra gain. Doing this yields much better results than setting it up the traditional way, and this is now how I set up all my boosts on my rhythm patches. (most of them are the green scream )


----------



## Lorcan Ward

> We are working on a rig management software.
> But I cannot give you a release date estimation.


----------



## Lothar

OW YEAH

+ a dedicated controller and I would be a happy man.


----------



## ArrowHead

Lothar said:


> OW YEAH
> 
> + a dedicated controller and I would be a happy man.



That's already in the works, has been for months. There's initial designs up at the Kemper site and he's taking a lot of feedback from users towards the layout.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Tried the Amp Factory 6505 Lead + TS profile with my Schecter C-7 and its the best tone I've ever had from that guitar. Took about 10 seconds to tweak to my liking and then sat back and played for 2 hours. I'm expecting the honeymoon phase to end but this thing just gets better and better everytime I use it. The Amp Factory profiles are a must if you don't have any amps to profile IMO.

I'm going to order a Maxon OD808 to use in the effects loop since I'm not digging the Green Screamer stock to much. 

A dedicated Hi and Low Pass filter would be great too.


----------



## Lothar

The Amp Factory 6505 Lead+Scoop is now my favorite


----------



## VESmedic

Lothar said:


> The Amp Factory 6505 Lead+Scoop is now my favorite



Absolutely insanely crushing profile. With my S7 with bkp warpig in g sharp, it's probably the heaviest sound I've ever gotten. Also the most spectacular profile I've used yet for FRFR with my mackie hd1531


----------



## SloeGin

To those who upgraded from 11R: what exactly is it that you like in the Kemper better than the 11R?


----------



## emperor_black

drawnacrol said:


> I'm going to order a Maxon OD808 to use in the effects loop since I'm not digging the Green Screamer stock to much.



Sorry, just been following all this Kemper talk...what do you mean "order a maxon OD808"? You can actually buy profiles of other stompboxes? I'm still within the axe-fx world. Is it something like ordering a redwire impulse?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

emperor_black said:


> Sorry, just been following all this Kemper talk...what do you mean "order a maxon OD808"? You can actually buy profiles of other stompboxes? I'm still within the axe-fx world. Is it something like ordering a redwire impulse?



I bought a physical Maxon OD808 pedal Maxon OD808 Overdrive | Reissue Series Effects

Which I will run through the effects loop at the back of the Kemper. There has been a lot of complaints about the stock tubescreamer modeled on the Kemper and after hearing JeffTD's clips over at the andysneap forum I wanted to try it out. He uses a Maxon as a boast in the effects loop instead of the modeled one.

You can actually buy profiles people have made of their rigs. The Amp Factory sells profiles and they are the best I've heard and used.Amps | The Amp Factory...Sounds of the past, present and future


----------



## emperor_black

drawnacrol said:


> I bought a physical Maxon OD808 pedal Maxon OD808 Overdrive | Reissue Series Effects
> 
> Which I will run through the effects loop at the back of the Kemper. There has been a lot of complaints about the stock tubescreamer modeled on the Kemper and after hearing JeffTD's clips over at the andysneap forum I wanted to try it out. He uses a Maxon as a boast in the effects loop instead of the modeled one.
> 
> You can actually buy profiles people have made of their rigs. The Amp Factory sells profiles and they are the best I've heard and used.Amps | The Amp Factory...Sounds of the past, present and future



Wow, what a lot of profiles! Let me ask you this, if I understand what you're trying to do, you'll put the OD in the FX loop and place the FX block ahead of your amp block. Is that correct? If so, why not just plug the OD pedal in between the guitar and kemper? 

The AXE-FX has been known to work with pedal, especially boost pedals very well. If so, why not the kemper? Or haven't I understood enough about the kemper? It basically operates like the AFX, 11R and others right? 

Sam


----------



## flint757

You could put it up front, but if it is in the effects loop i think it can be moved around more liberally in the effect blocks.


----------



## emperor_black

True, but pedals/effects that increase gain are only supposed to be before the amp and not in the fx loop. Putting pedals that increase gain in the fx loop; post amp, you're asking for trouble.

but again, that's only in the traditional tube amp sense. these modern effects will have all sort of safety programmed in. I think.


----------



## flint757

Well there are a few blocks available pre amp as well. You get the advantage of it being true bypass too.


----------



## VESmedic

The kemper has a "distortion loop" specifically for pedals... However I run a Maxon od808 right in front for recording purposes just fine... For live use, the on board boosts are great and sound just fine, this subject is getting SEVERLY overreacted on in my opinion...


Edit: people are having problems with the onboard boosts because they set them up like the real pedal... Hint: SO DON'T DO THAT. Tone no higher than 9 o'clock, volume know around noon to 2 o'clock, and it will sound great and how you are used to the TS to sound, I guarentee it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Amp Factory Metal Producer Pack is out!



> Metal Producers Pack.- 78 Profiles
> 
> This pack is a "Specialist pack" that hosts the best in fine Metal Amps, (voted by you), it includes, JSX, 5150, Fortin, Duel rec, EVH5150, Krank & Uberschall, There is no more Clean Crunch, Push.. just pure Metal Fighting talk!. - 3 Different cabs to choose from, all with different voicing.V30 & Custom V30, C90, G30 - All miced differently for a wide spectrum of metal sounds!. - enjoy!



Bundles | The Amp Factory...Sounds of the past, present and future

I bought it straight away. The 6505 profiles Andy has done are amazing . I can't wait to load these up and get playing.


----------



## VESmedic

Included in the metal pack is somewhere around 10 or 12 profiles of the Fortin Natas... Please post back ASAP after playing with them, really looking forward to this.


----------



## Lothar

I'm really hyped on that metal pack but I can't afford it right now. Gonna buy it ASAP


----------



## Lothar

also, 1.52 software update is released today.


----------



## flint757

Do you have to install them sequentially to get all the features or can you skip updates? Never updated mine from the last firmware update.


----------



## emperor_black

Usually its the industry practice that the latest update (software or firmware) will contain all fixes of the previous updates.  Installing the latest should be fine.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Regarding the price of the Kemper amp in the US, well, it is not any cheaper in Germany. If you check Thomann.de, the German equivalent of musiciansfriend.com, here: Kemper Profiling Amplifier Bk you'll see that it's sold for 1,550 EUR which is about $1,981 in today's currency exchange rates. So it actually is a few dollars cheaper than in Germany


----------



## loktide

anyone interested in a metal pack group buy? ;-)

PM me


----------



## loktide

ok, there's two of us now 

the pack costs 40 GBP / 50, btw

so if anyone else wants to join, shoot me a PM!


----------



## chopeth85

we are 2 people, someone wants to buy it with us?


----------



## flint757

Sounds like a good idea, but how would we go about this if I were to decide to do it (and have the money in my bank)?


----------



## loktide

i would buy the pack in advance and then collect the money (preferably paypal). feel free to check my references on this site 

would be cool if we can gather 4-5 people to split the 40GBP (50)


important: my intention is to do a group buy with 4-5 people for the pack to share the cost. i WILL NOT be re-selling it afterwards!


----------



## cyb

pmd ya loktide..


----------



## Lothar

pmd


----------



## loktide

ok, let's see:

1 - chopeth85
2 - flint757 (please confirm)
3 - cyb
4 - Lothar
5 - me

as soon as flint757 confirms, i'll go through with this


----------



## flint757

Good to go man.


----------



## loktide

gentlemen, check your PMs 

group buy is closed!


----------



## loktide

rocking the fortin profiles right now 

i was a bit dissapointed with the cabs that come with it in the pack tbh.

after changing it for the ampfactory's 6505 cab and some slight EQ tweaking: voila!


----------



## flint757

I'll have to try them out when i get a chance.


----------



## chopeth85

i can' t test the profiles until christmas , please, make a review and some demos please please ! And thanks for all


----------



## flint757

Haha I'll try, but I'm extremely busy for the next month (haven't even touched my guitar in a long while )


----------



## Chris B

Does anyone have any clips to share using these profiles? £40 is a lot to pay going in blind


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Hey guys, I have been GASing for a Kemper recently, and wondered what a good price might be for a used one?
I stumbled over somebody who's selling his for 850 and can't hold myself.... but before I'm gonna do something stupid I just wanted to ask?


----------



## flint757

That's a crazy good price and worth being wary of. I got mine used for a couple hundred under retail.


----------



## Doombreed

I'm also interested in picking one up, but was wondering if there was anything to consider before going through with the purchase e.g. anything that might not be stated about the Kemper on the sales material.

Cheers.


----------



## flint757

It doesn't have stereo input, just stereo output. Send/Return is mono too. Gets updated pretty regularly (haven't tried the newest firmware's), but some things may or may not be 100% functional out of the gate. New things get added much like Axe-fx with the updates. For instance performance mode wasn't ready yet when I got mine, but I think they resolved that a couple updates ago (been too busy to try it out). For that info I'd go directly to the Kemper website and look around. Check out the descriptions of the firmware updates; good place to find out what has been added recently.


----------



## metal_sam14

Just ordered myself a black Kemper! Now to torture myself with soundclips until it arrives


----------



## SnowfaLL

Looks like I've joined the club!! Just bought it in Toronto, even though I dont have a guitar yet and have to fly with it next week to Halifax.. I couldnt resist any longer (used one so $100 off new, and the old owner is a TGP member who loaded some Amp Factory profiles on it!)

So.. No guitar til monday when my buddy brings his over to let me borrow it for a week.. But im excited! Kinda nervous of NAMM bringing out a new version (If its rackmount, I may be fine but if its floor based, im screwed lol) but I think this form factor is still pretty cool.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

> Looks like I'll be doing an official profile pack for Kemper Amps that will include my fav tones and presets. Fun times! - Keith Merrow
> 
> Awesome, looks like there will be 2 awesome packs then - Ola Englund



Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## metal_sam14

^That is great news 

Still waiting on my Kemper, it has left Germany, hopefully not long now!


----------



## SloeGin

Anyone here who upgraded to a Kemper coming from 11Rack?
If so, please post your findings


----------



## kerman

Wanna see this eleven rack to kemper upgrade feelings too, I hope that I will be doing a review soon if I finally get the kemper!


----------



## Lothar

From Keith's Merrow FB page:


> Keith Merrow
> I just finished that Rig Pack for Kemper Amps. I made about 50 different amp profiles in the past couple days. I settled on 15 of the best ones to send them. It's tones I used on my last EP, YouTube vids, etc. Pretty gnarly high gain tones in there, modeled from the amps/gear I have here in my studio. Fun times!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

New Kemper Firmware!

Profiler | Kemper Profiling Amplifier | Downloads

Some changes are they've tweaked the green screamer, added a ton of new presets an profiles and fixed the aliasing problems.


----------



## SloeGin

kerman said:


> Wanna see this eleven rack to kemper upgrade feelings too, I hope that I will be doing a review soon if I finally get the kemper!


 
I finally tested a Kemper on my setup (Atomic Powered wedge) and the difference compared to the 11R ,to me, is HUGE. I didn't expect such an improvement of the Kemper. The dynamic, 3d feeling and warmth the Kemper gives is just amazing!! I'm seriously impressed and started saving up to buy a Kemper


----------



## no_dice

I'm looking into buying one when my tax return comes in. Should I buy new for warranty's sake, or would it be okay to buy it used? I don't usually spend so much on one piece of gear so I just want to make sure I protect my investment.


----------



## trig

no_dice said:


> I'm looking into buying one when my tax return comes in. Should I buy new for warranty's sake, or would it be okay to buy it used? I don't usually spend so much on one piece of gear so I just want to make sure I protect my investment.



They tend to be quite problem free - at least haven't noticed much in the forums.

Bought mine used in June and have had 0 problems with it. "Build quality" is high despite looking like a space toaster 

Quite hard to find used though and seem to go for almost-like-new prices so might not be much of a saving.


----------



## Duke318

Just installed the new 1.6 firmware. My high-gain patches all sound much better because of the tweaked green screamer. Less harsh in the highs and fuller in the lows. Awesome.


----------



## metal_sam14

1.6 is awesome, I agree Duke, the screamer sounds great, I saw a couple of guys on the kemper forum say they don't need their external tubescreamers now as they got them dialed in exactly the same.


----------



## VESmedic

New green screamer is an exact match in my opinion... The difference is significant, especially low end


----------



## makesexnotwar

ordered black Kemper today......can't wait!!!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

VESmedic said:


> New green screamer is an exact match in my opinion... The difference is significant, especially low end



+1

Just tried it in an old patch and it sounds so much better now. I actually quite liked the old model for rhythms but now its much smoother for leads and it sounds clearer. The aliasing on high notes is gone now aswell.

I wonder if they've kept any new features to unveil at NAMM.


----------



## Larrikin666

Damnit. I want to try this so much. I have to finish tracking first. I have a feeling I'm going to end up reamping everything if this sounds that much better.


----------



## Kreml

Look what Kemper wrote on their facebook page today: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....185127881503543.52562.184583711557960&type=1


----------



## petereanima

Nice rack ears.  Best decision imho.


----------



## Aztec

Kreml said:


> Look what Kemper wrote on their facebook page today:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....185127881503543.52562.184583711557960&type=1



Awww yeah, been waiting for this.


----------



## RustInPeace

I have a few questions about the Kemper. Can you hook up headphones directly to it? Can you hook a speaker cab directly to it? Does it have an internal poweramp kinda like the ENGL spec ed preamp?


----------



## Larrikin666

RustInPeace said:


> I have a few questions about the Kemper. Can you hook up headphones directly to it? Can you hook a speaker cab directly to it? Does it have an internal poweramp kinda like the ENGL spec ed preamp?



Headphones....yes. Speaker cab....no. You'd need to run an external power section for a cab.


----------



## Larrikin666

......and now it looks like the rackmount version coming out soon has an internal poweramp


----------



## RustInPeace

What kind of setup do you need to jam with it? Poweramp/cab? Straight to PA? Straight to dedicated powered monitors?


----------



## Larrikin666

RustInPeace said:


> What kind of setup do you need to jam with it? Poweramp/cab? Straight to PA? Straight to dedicated powered monitors?



Any of the above


----------



## Musza

I made a quick demonstration of the profiling. I've got this thing yesterday and I'm happy with it by far. The sound is not 100% the same but it's very close, the character is definitely there. There's a lil' bit more of an attack in the profile and I have to say I dig it a bit more than the original amp. 



Here you can download the profile if you like. It's not the same that is on the video (the master volume here is around 3, in the video it was around 0,5 so there's a huge difference): 
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/13715654/Kemper/VHT SigX Musza - 2013-01-26 18-27-05.kipr


----------



## loktide

Musza said:


> I made a quick demonstration of the profiling. I've got this thing yesterday and I'm happy with it by far. The sound is not 100% the same but it's very close, the character is definitely there. There's a lil' bit more of an attack in the profile and I have to say I dig it a bit more than the original amp.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can download the profile if you like. It's not the same that is on the video (the master volume here is around 3, in the video it was around 0,5 so there's a huge difference):
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/13715654/Kemper/VHT SigX Musza - 2013-01-26 18-27-05.kipr





good job with the vid, man 

after owning my kemper for nearly a year now, it's interesting how easy it is for me to hear that specific 'attack' on the kemper. sadly, it's there with all hi-gain profiles although it's more pronounced with some specific amps. 

on your vid, the kemper sounds quite close and i'm sure that even the difference in attack will become less obvious with multiple tracks and within a full mix


----------



## no_dice

I was looking into getting the lunchbox with my tax return, but with all these new options coming out, should I hold off and maybe pick up the powered rack version?


----------



## flint757

If you intend to keep your gear for a long time and that is absolutely what you prefer then waiting might be better. Personally, I have enough space in my rack for one, but I do not intend to put it there. It is nice that I can just grab it and go. Having it in a rack would make profiling far more difficult. Plus if I want to just jam with a friend grabbing a powered monitor and the lunchbox couldn't be any easier. Otherwise I'd have to roll around my heavy ass rack or buy another amp (which I just sold actually ) for the small jam sessions.


----------



## no_dice

That does sound nice. Maybe the excitement for the new stuff will motivate someone to sell their lunchbox and I can get a good deal.


----------



## JohnIce

Now that the rack version is out, I'm _extremely_ interested. As an early adopter of the Axe-Fx Standard (bought mine in '09) I understand that the Kemper and Axe II have come further in amp modeling by now. But buying an Axe II I'd be paying for a buttload of stuff that's already in my Standard, so the cheaper (and now rack mounted) Kemper seems like the smarter choice I'd think.


----------



## DarthV

If you like some Randy Rhoads, check out okstrat's amazing sounding profile:

(need to have registered on the Kemper forum as an owner)

Ozzy tone match, Eric Johnson Fuzz, and MORE - Free rigs and profiles - Kemper Amps Forum


----------



## flint757

So I pretty much never play my Ultra with the Kemper lying around and am contemplating selling it. My question is what could I buy (that is obviously cheaper than what I sell the axe for) to supplement the effects that the Ultra has and the Kemper doesn't?

Off the top of my head it'd be nice to have a harmonizer, looper, maybe a synthesizer although i don't care too much for that and/or more diverse delays and such.

Any suggestions?

Right now I'm contemplating the Eventide Timefactor and Pitchfactor.


----------



## DarthV

Add a POD HD500? Use it as a midi switcher and throw it into the loop of the KPA?


----------



## flint757

Well it needs to be comparable to the axe-fx. I have a gcp and a rack so a piece of rack gear or pedal that can be strapped on would be best.


----------



## meambobbo

been starting to contemplate getting one of these as the price is slowly entering a bob-friendly zone, and I have a few quick questions...

I'm a bit unclear on how the cab/mic portion of the profiling works. AFAIK, you make a profile and it automatically separates what it detects into the stack and cab sections. So does that mean if I have a profile of a Recto amp with a Recto cab, I could keep using the stack from that profile but use a different cab profile? And if so, am I limited to the onboard options or are there separate cab profiles? I heard they're adding the ability to load IR's. 

I guess my point is that I'd really want the Kemper for maybe 10-20 amps that I really love, but many of these I'd want to use different varities of cab/mics on them. I don't want to have to hunt down profiles of all the extrapolations - I want 10-20 amp profiles and 5-8 cab/mic profiles and to piece these together as I go.

Are profiles created with a cab then used with the cab portion turned off into an external IR as good as a profile created without a cab run into the same IR? IE, is the profiling better or worse when captured using a real cab?

Is there any ability to run dual chains, either with effects or amps or cabs? OR, can profiles be made using multiple amps and/or cabs and/or mics. I don't get very extreme in this regard, but I have found I much prefer a cab's sound when mic'ed with 2 mics.

There's a SPDIF out - which is how I'd probably record. Can I run a mono wet on the left side and a mono DI in the right, allowing me to re-amp later one?

Thanks.


----------



## flint757

As for the question I have answers for the IR loader is up and running, there are cabs and amps uploaded on Kempers website, I captured my cab with 2 mics, but it is all on one string. You get one cab, one amp and up to 8 effects I believe. Someone could capture the cab/amp with more than one mic placed, but it would be all one profile.


----------



## no_dice

meambobbo said:


> Is there any ability to run dual chains, either with effects or amps or cabs? OR, can profiles be made using multiple amps and/or cabs and/or mics. I don't get very extreme in this regard, but I have found I much prefer a cab's sound when mic'ed with 2 mics.
> 
> There's a SPDIF out - which is how I'd probably record. Can I run a mono wet on the left side and a mono DI in the right, allowing me to re-amp later one?
> 
> Thanks.



If you're talking about something like the POD's dual tone function, there is not. You have Amp, Cab, 4 pre amp effect slots, and 4 post-amp effect slots. You have two return ins, so you can profile two mics on an amp, or two different amps, but the KPA is going to profile the sum total sound, and you won't be able to separate the elements for individual use. I'm not sure how it would work if you used a splitter on the out and a mixer coming back in with multiple amps or mics. You might want to do some reading on the Kemper forums about multi-amp and multi-mic profiling if those things interest you.


----------



## meambobbo

Thanks - I would rarely need completely independent dual signal paths anyway. Seems common sense that you can make an IR or cab profile with 2 mics, which is really what I'm after. And glad to hear that the posted profiles are separated into amps and cabs.

As for reamping, I shoulda read the manual first:

"The following three settings are only available for the Spdif Output. It allows you to simultaneously record the pure instrument signal for reamping purposes (as described in &#8220;Git Studio&#8221 and a mono amplifier signal on your digital audio workstation. The pure instrument signal appears on the left side of the digital Spdif signal, the amp signal on the right."

Seems likes there's lots of other versatility there as well. Awesome. Now I'm gassing even more.


----------



## meambobbo

Here's a more open-ended question. With all the parameters to modify the profiles, like sag, pick, clarity, definition, etc. Do you find you can use these to get an even better sound than the amp used to make the profile, or do they tend to make the tone sound a bit fake?


----------



## flint757

It's pretty easy to use a mixer for muli-micing. I think you have to use the direct out for profiling so a splitter box would be a must for more than one amp. The signal is mono for profiling so it's just going to blend them together.

[EDIT]

They do have separate amp and cab profiles as well as pre-amp only profiles, but the majority of them are rigs. You can separate them in the kemper though, but it won't always sound good. Trial and error. For the online profiles the parameter help bring it in, but it is best and easier to find one that is closest to working best for you and make minor tweaks from there. There are plenty there to work with. I have no comparison for my own amps profile as I didn't need to tweak because I like my amps original tone.


----------



## no_dice

meambobbo said:


> Here's a more open-ended question. With all the parameters to modify the profiles, like sag, pick, clarity, definition, etc. Do you find you can use these to get an even better sound than the amp used to make the profile, or do they tend to make the tone sound a bit fake?



It depends on the profile really. In my experience, sometimes they alter the character too much, and other times you can't even tell if they're doing anything. In general, though, the unit sounds amazing. I took it to my dad's house to show him and he was pretty blown away.


----------



## loktide

meambobbo said:


> Here's a more open-ended question. With all the parameters to modify the profiles, like sag, pick, clarity, definition, etc. Do you find you can use these to get an even better sound than the amp used to make the profile, or do they tend to make the tone sound a bit fake?



Although they're quite useful when used with subtlety, they also easily make the profile sound 'fake'. Most of the parameter's range is VERY sensitive, so going like +0,5 in a range from -10 to +10 can already make a VERY noticeable difference. Anyway, a good profile on itself won't profit too much from these tweaks. A mediocre profile could somewhat be fixed this way, but it will never sound as authentic as a good 'raw' profile. The kemper is simply not meant to be a tweakers box like the axe, IMO. This is actually one of the things that I like about it more than the axe: Spend more than playing and less time tweaking.


----------



## meambobbo

I think that answers my question pretty well - my main point wasn't necessarily trying to get the profile to sound more like the original amp but less like it, in a good way. IE offer a digital tweaking that would be impossible for an analog amp to deliver. From what I've heard, what the Kemper does is amazing - the very idea of profiling is jaw-dropping, let alone an implementation that many say is near-indistinguishable from the original amp...on amp after amp after amp.

But I've even heard some people say that they like the profile of their amp more than the actual amp. That's really making me raise an eyebrow.


----------



## VESmedic

meambobbo said:


> I think that answers my question pretty well - my main point wasn't necessarily trying to get the profile to sound more like the original amp but less like it, in a good way. IE offer a digital tweaking that would be impossible for an analog amp to deliver. From what I've heard, what the Kemper does is amazing - the very idea of profiling is jaw-dropping, let alone an implementation that many say is near-indistinguishable from the original amp...on amp after amp after amp.
> 
> But I've even heard some people say that they like the profile of their amp more than the actual amp. That's really making me raise an eyebrow.




Depends on what you mean by "better". Can you take a profile and make it bigger sounding, with more cut and attack and more slice than the original as well as vice versa? Absolutely. This is one of the reasons why the newest white chapel was tracked with the kemper. They loved the sound of the Miced up 5153, but wanted more pick attack. They profiled the sound they wanted for the album, upped the pick attack parameter and voila: The recorded tone, in alittle box, that they tracked with, and use live  Is that "better" than the original amp? Guess it depends on what you want...I would say in my opinion, yes, it is very possible. Especially considering how powerful the studio EQ section is.


----------



## meambobbo

Sweet. I guess if I had to reword the original question I'd compare tweaking these parameters to all the fancy stuff they put in TV's and audio receivers to "improve" the sound. In practice, they tend to always make it look/sound fake or add artifacts or other obvious annoyances. I always turn them off after briefly demo'ing them for a laugh.

When I heard some people preferred their Kemper profiles over their original amps, I thought maybe they've stumbled onto something here - like I could profile a Recto, then tighten it up in the profile, without making it just sound horrid. That seems to be the case within at least a small window, but major tweaks will get a "fake" or sour tone.

So yeah - the White Chapel thing is a good example. Maybe they could have had their amps modded to some extent to get a similar change, but maybe that would carry unwanted side effects. AND it's hard to do when your ideal tweak is only in your head and each tweak takes a long time to make and demo. With the Kemper you can experiment away, and possibly in ways that are actually impossible in an analog amp and without altering the tone in other unwanted ways. Like if I want to get more clarity from the tone I can slightly tweak it so my chords aren't mush even with a strong distortion. Or I can simply get more pick attack, but not necessarily more distortion. etc.

I am gassing hard - I would be one of those guys who would download 1,000 rigs, demo them all then start cloning and tweaking them in different directions, get divorced, lose my job, grow my beard past my balls, and die because I forgot to eat and sleep for days. Maybe it's good I can't afford this thing right now.


----------



## VESmedic

You've got it... Personally to me, the Kemper never sounds fake by any means. Tightening up a recto and adding even more big tight Low end with more clarity is so easy, and is one of the best things about the KPA, it really is unbelievable.


----------



## Musza

My new video using a Kemper. There's a profile incuded in the description if you want to try this sound


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Nice tones!! Liked it a lot. Just ordered my kemper yesterday, can't wait!


----------



## metal_sam14

Had a fault with one of the jacks on my Kemper and it is now holidaying in Germany getting repaired while I mope around the house waiting for it's return


----------



## Lorcan Ward




----------



## metal_sam14

Keith's 5150 profile was sweet, a profile pack from him should be amazing. I hope he includes his Rhodes Colossus and his Laney Ironheart, I haven't seen any decent Ironheart profiles yet.


----------



## DarthV

Oh man, can't wait for that pack! I really should go through and delete some unused profiles on mine


----------



## metal_sam14

DarthV said:


> Oh man, can't wait for that pack! I really should go through and delete some unused profiles on mine



Oh man same here, they build up don't they! I really need to have a clean out


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

keith merrow rig pack is available for download at kemper amps !


----------



## Quitty

FAiRLiGHT said:


> keith merrow rig pack is available for download at kemper amps !



...So *that's* why the site is down...


----------



## flint757

That's nuts. The site is running so slow...


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

Yeah !

Here's a little gift for you guys 

Keith Merrow Rig pack


----------



## loktide

fuck yeah!

will check that out later tonight


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Those profiles are not agreeing with any of my guitars


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

they sound great with a 7 string or a low tuned 6


----------



## Quitty

drawnacrol said:


> Those profiles are not agreeing with any of my guitars



Work alright for me. 
Waaay too much gain, but some prime examples of a good block-letter 5150 tone.

Only weird part is that that's coming out of the Rhodes 

Anyway, try upping some mids, cutting some gain and putting a Till's recto 09 in front of Loomis' patch. 
Instant Nevermore.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Nope still not agreeing. Thats the main problem I have with the Kemper. You can't turn the gain down and retain the character of the profile. When you turn down the amp gain it cuts the input gain as if your humbucker was moving back into a single coil. Kind of like rolling back your volume knob.


----------



## VESmedic

drawnacrol said:


> Nope still not agreeing. Thats the main problem I have with the Kemper. You can't turn the gain down and retain the character of the profile. When you turn down the amp gain it cuts the input gain as if your humbucker was moving back into a single coil. Kind of like rolling back your volume knob.



Try dropping your input on the Kemper a tad, and then rolling back the gain just a tad, that should help you out.


----------



## capoeiraesp

How many of you guys use your Kemper for jamming through an amp and cab? What's it like?
I'm hoping to get one very soon and will be running it through my 5150iii 50w and Marshall MF400.


----------



## Nitrobattery

capoeiraesp said:


> How many of you guys use your Kemper for jamming through an amp and cab? What's it like?
> I'm hoping to get one very soon and will be running it through my 5150iii 50w and Marshall MF400.




It sounds pretty damn good. I've run mine through the effects return of my Triple Rectifier and it sounds pretty killer. As to be expected, if you're running say a Bogner profile through an EVH, the power section of your amp is going to color the tone quite a bit since it's a completely different power section than what was originally profiled....but for live use, it sounds pretty good and gives you a ton of tonal options to choose from. Plus you can always go direct to the front of house with the full profile, and then just send the profile without the cabinet portion enabled to your amp to use for stage monitoring. So while what you're hearing might not be the same tone you used on your album, what the audience is hearing, is.


----------



## Quitty

Took my Kemper to work today, doing session work for a rock band with a punk-ish heavy streak and was absolutely amazed at the results, 

*which are here.*

This is a work in progress and not even mixed down yet - there's a limiter on the master bus and some compression on the snare and bass drum, but that's that.
I remember Slipperman's statement about how a good tracking session should give you a product that already sounds kinda like a mix - i've never gotten a tracking session so mix-ready.
Also, i can't get over how the amps sound cranked. It's extremely important in a rock context, and it's definitely there for me.

Involved are some a Fender Blues JR, a plexi, a Cornford and a Fortin modded JVM which is responsible for the 'dry' sounding lows. 

It was super quick, too (under 45 minutes for the whole shebang, setup and VSTs included).


----------



## col

Here's the short high gain demo I made in case anyone missed it:



No post eq on the guitars, eq at noon on the KPA.


----------



## capoeiraesp

I've got a Kemper arriving at my place in the next week and the first thing I want to do is run it through my 5150iii, bypassing its preamp section.
Would this just be a case of Kemper monitor out>effects loop in and then my guitar running into the input of the Kemper?


----------



## flint757

Pretty much and you'd turn off the cab section.


----------



## Quitty

flint757 said:


> Pretty much and you'd turn off the cab section.



monitor output cab is disabled by default, i think.
Also, monitor ouput has some sort of poweramp simulation, you might get better results with really turning off cabs and going main output -> fx loop.

Either way, update the firmware first 
Congrats, dude!


----------



## trig

Yep, both work - monitor out or master out. 

Just A/B tested and maybe I had some eq running somewhere but the monitor output seemed more natural - less harsh on the highs.

Like already mentioned above, you can tick the "Monitor Cab Off" box under the "Master" output settings so everytime you use the monitor outs, it disables the cab section.

Cheers and congrats on the Kemper - you won't be disappointed


----------



## DC23

Saw Jeff Loomis with Soilwork last night and saw that Jeff was using a black kemper profiling amp (lunchbox style). Looked like it was just ran FOH as it was just sitting on the ground in the carrying case lol.


----------



## Quitty

DC23 said:


> Saw Jeff Loomis with Soilwork last night and saw that Jeff was using a black kemper profiling amp (lunchbox style). Looked like it was just ran FOH as it was just sitting on the ground in the carrying case lol.



His amp was sampled in the last Keith Merrow pack. Pretty awesome, although waaay too much gain for me.

There's now an ongoing... umm... negotiation, between Lasse and Andy Sneap on whether or not to release the Dead Heart In a Dead World rig, which was apparently already profiled.


----------



## DC23

Oh cool! Thanks for the info Quitty! I did think his tone had far too much gain for me, personally. But it fit the mix!


----------



## Kwirk

DC23 said:


> Saw Jeff Loomis with Soilwork last night and saw that Jeff was using a black kemper profiling amp (lunchbox style). Looked like it was just ran FOH as it was just sitting on the ground in the carrying case lol.


Yeah, him and Travis were going FOH. Travis using an Axe II. I think this was probably the only show that I've seen at the venue they played at here where the guitarists ran direct to FOH and their sound was amazing. Usually the sound is hit or miss here.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Thanks guys!
I spent a lot of time on the Kemper forums last night looking at what's available and people's experiences. I think Amp Factory packs are gonna be the first things off the bat.


----------



## Quitty

capoeiraesp said:


> Thanks guys!
> I spent a lot of time on the Kemper forums last night looking at what's available and people's experiences. I think Amp Factory packs are gonna be the first things off the bat.



I'd wait a while. Take some recommendations and start out with the free profiles in the rig exchange. 
There's some genuinely awesome things to be found there (Mudrock is pure win, just off the top of my head) and i think it takes some hands-on experience to see what you really want to get.

If you want some shit recorded, let me know - the Kemper is always online and plugged on my computer.


----------



## loktide

the 6505 from amp factory is definitely worth getting

as for the rest, there are plenty of free alternatives i'd check out first


----------



## capoeiraesp

Cool. I'm getting a used unit and it's apparently loaded with profiles, including a DAR FBM.


----------



## Quitty

capoeiraesp said:


> Cool. I'm getting a used unit and it's apparently loaded with profiles, including a DAR FBM.





You'll remember me, right? 
I was friendly, wasn't i?

Maybe... friendly enough for a DAR FBM profile?..


----------



## capoeiraesp

Sure! 
I'm told it's no where near as good as it should be given how versatile of an amp it is.


----------



## no_dice

Man, I'd love to get my hands on that FBM profile as well! I hope it's not one of those deals where someone profiled it for studio use and doesn't want it being shared at all. 

Truthfully, the only profile I've paid for was the Amp Factory 6505, because of everyone's shining recommendations. It's cool, but I really find myself using profiles like Sacha's Ueberschall (UBER TS on rig exchange) and Chris Munday's Cobra Crunch a lot more. There are seriously SO MANY great profiles on the rig exchange it's ridiculous.

Actually, I take it back. I also donated to Pete Turley for his great Fortin Marshall and VHT Pittbull 100/CL profiles.


----------



## Quitty

no_dice said:


> Truthfully, the only profile I've paid for was the Amp Factory 6505, because of everyone's shining recommendations. It's cool, but I really find myself using profiles like Sacha's Ueberschall (UBER TS on rig exchange) and Chris Munday's Cobra Crunch a lot more. There are seriously SO MANY great profiles on the rig exchange it's ridiculous.
> 
> Actually, I take it back. I also donated to Pete Turley for his great Fortin Marshall and VHT Pittbull 100/CL profiles.



I'm with you. On everything.
Pete got my money too, and for the very same amps, and i never quite got the hang of the 6505 or it's cab.
It's good, but a little too harsh for me.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Not to worry, I'll share the FBM profile. Actually, the guy who profiled it is on here and he's one of the few DAR owners.


----------



## Larrikin666

Not sure if anyone cares, but I randomly stumbled on this price while checking out guitars. It certainly beats the normal $1975.

Kemper Profiling Products - Guerilla Guitars


----------



## flint757

Wonder how good the power amp is since they are charging a grand for it basically.


----------



## col

Here's a clip I made to demostrate the new transpose function for downtuning (because who tunes up anyhow )

https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen/kemper-transpose-downtuning


----------



## Quitty

col said:


> Here's a clip I made to demostrate the new transpose function for downtuning (because who tunes up anyhow )
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen/kemper-transpose-downtuning



This is a terrible, terrible update.
Ever since it's out i can't do anything but chug on a virtual 8-string or do Hammond lines...


----------



## col

Quitty said:


> This is a terrible, terrible update.
> Ever since it's out i can't do anything but chug on a virtual 8-string or do Hammond lines...



Don't forget power metal cheese melodies.


----------



## Quitty

col said:


> Don't forget power metal cheese melodies.



Oh no you di'nt.





Shit


----------



## no_dice

I'm scared to apply any firmware updates until they're released as stable, with all the complaints about tuner issues, preset loss, and clicking noises.


----------



## col

no_dice said:


> I'm scared to apply any firmware updates until they're released as stable, with all the complaints about tuner issues, preset loss, and clicking noises.



Do a backup, install new fw. Don't like it? Install backup.


----------



## no_dice

col said:


> Do a backup, install new fw. Don't like it? Install backup.



Forgot to mention that too. Weren't some people saying their backups were getting corrupted or not loading or something?


----------



## metal_sam14

no_dice said:


> Forgot to mention that too. Weren't some people saying their backups were getting corrupted or not loading or something?



Not that I have heard of (and I spend a shit load of time on the kemper forums). 

I updated to the new beta without issue.


----------



## Quitty

^same here.

I do get tuner-weirdness, but i have to change strings anyway so i don't know if it's that.


----------



## ryanscott6

Picture of Performance Mode up on Kemper's FB page - can't wait!


----------



## wilch

I just grabbed 1.7.0.8296.

When I bought the thing I grabbed 1.68...., 1.7 must've come out a few hours after. lol. Whoops.


----------



## Lothar

I installed the 1.70; ergo:

the annoying lag during midi switching rigs is gone. OW YEAH!


----------



## DarthV

Yeah I need to hook up my hd500 as a midi switch again. Always had lag and also had issues with midi changing eating rigs, so I haven't used that in a while.


----------



## flint757

The beta 1.8 is out and they added pitch effects. I'm a happy boy!!!


----------



## ramses

OK, so I bought a Kemper  , and UPS should deliver it sometime next week. The Kemper comes with 300 profiles, Kemper's website has user submitted profiles, and there are third party websites that offer profiles for a fee or for free.

... Maybe we can help eachother ...

Lets post your favorite hi-gain profile, favorite clean profile, and favorite something-else profile, where to get them, and under what context you find each one excels (live gig, pro mix, demo mix, recording ideas, etc.)

Cheers,

ramses


----------



## col

Ok, I'll bite:

Get the Merrow rig pack from here. (Category-> Rig Packs)

Get Tills cabinets here.

Save cabinets from rigs by pressing the cabinets button, then save, then choose save cabinet. You can change cabinets by pressing "cabinet" and then use the browse knob to cycle through cabs. If you save a rig with a different cab without first saving its original cab as a preset it'll overwrite and delete the original cabinet.

My favorites from free profiles so far have been profiles by Dirk Gooding, FastRedPonyCar and Tecks, plus my own of course (nakedzen).


----------



## ramses

col said:


> ... plus my own of course (nakedzen).



Awesome, I'll search for nakedzen!

I was already planning to download Merrow's profiles, and I plan to make some careful profiles of my V3M, and V3M + DeadHorse overdrive.


----------



## wilch

I love these ones of Ola's (especially the triplerectotight for rhythms). But I've only had my Kemper since April 6, so I'm still finding more and more profiles that I'm loving. I always come back to these though, at the moment.

http://www.oep.se/Kemper/OlaTripleRectoTight.kipr
http://www.oep.se/Kemper/OlaDVTriple6.kipr
http://www.oep.se/Kemper/OlaMrHectorSM57.kipr


----------



## ALAN_C

Recently i would pruchase some amp , but i saw Kemper . 
How is the most different between Axe-Fx ?


----------



## Quitty

ramses said:


> OK, so I bought a Kemper  , and UPS should deliver it sometime next week. The Kemper comes with 300 profiles, Kemper's website has user submitted profiles, and there are third party websites that offer profiles for a fee or for free.
> 
> ... Maybe we can help eachother ...
> 
> Lets post your favorite hi-gain profile, favorite clean profile, and favorite something-else profile, where to get them, and under what context you find each one excels (live gig, pro mix, demo mix, recording ideas, etc.)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ramses


Favorite Hi-gain: Mudrock's Uberschall. You guys are too metal for me, this one isn't nearly as scooped and you can (and should) bring the gain down a notch.
Favorite clean: Laney LC30 II from Francodimo. Instant Opeth.
Favorite weird: Laney GH-100TI from Steph.L.

All of the above are free and up on the rig exchange - i see no reason to buy anything before you see what you can find for free. I'm still missing a good all-round modern Marshall kind of cab, so now, a month and some later, i might actually buy a profile - but i'm up to my neck in high gain profiles by now.



ALAN_C said:


> Recently i would pruchase some amp , but i saw Kemper .
> How is the most different between Axe-Fx ?



Very different units and i think you'll have to try them out to see what suits you.
I thought i was going for the XFXII, but then i found a local Kemper and tried it and the feel made me buy it (almost) on the spot.
Sadly, there aren't nearly as many good sound examples of the Kemper as there are of the XFX - the Kemper is too new and the crowd is different - so there's no real way of comparing them fairly over the net.


----------



## ALAN_C

Quitty said:


> Favorite Hi-gain: Mudrock's Uberschall. You guys are too metal for me, this one isn't nearly as scooped and you can (and should) bring the gain down a notch.
> Favorite clean: Laney LC30 II from Francodimo. Instant Opeth.
> Favorite weird: Laney GH-100TI from Steph.L.
> 
> All of the above are free and up on the rig exchange - i see no reason to buy anything before you see what you can find for free. I'm still missing a good all-round modern Marshall kind of cab, so now, a month and some later, i might actually buy a profile - but i'm up to my neck in high gain profiles by now.
> 
> 
> 
> Very different units and i think you'll have to try them out to see what suits you.
> I thought i was going for the XFXII, but then i found a local Kemper and tried it and the feel made me buy it (almost) on the spot.
> Sadly, there aren't nearly as many good sound examples of the Kemper as there are of the XFX - the Kemper is too new and the crowd is different - so there's no real way of comparing them fairly over the net.


Thanks for reply . 
Then i think i should try it and think about it first 
Maybe later they have more sound sample


----------



## ara_

Higain: 6505 LEAD+SCOOP from The Amp Factory (tweaked for way more mids obviously)
Clean: 6505 CleanFX, also from TAF / Morgan AC20


----------



## wilch

I also like the stock "Sheryl C." profile as a slightly dirty marshall tone. Lots of mileage with that one. Roll the volume off and get a slightly dirty clean that sounds good with Zeppelin riffs, or bring it back in and add a boost for some useable lead tones.


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

Maybe you could be interested by the profile i made after shooting this video 



The song has been recorded with the JVM but i thought it's a good idea to store that sound in my kemper 

I can share the profile if you want


----------



## flint757

One depressing factoid is they aren't selling the power amp, when it is release, as a separate unit. They'll give you a discount on a new unit and you can sell to recoup, but that seems like a major hassle to me. I get it for warranty/certification reasons, although they should have thought that through before putting the power amp hole in the earlier units , but I'll probably not bother anyhow or get something like the Camplifier.

Camplifier 290 | KPA-Solutions



> Regarding the possibility of upgrading a non powered Kemper Profiler with the new power amp Kemper Amps issue the following statement: After researching the possibilites handling an exchange program we had to realise that all the units would loose their safety certificates for electrical devices. This is why Kemper Amps offer a rebate for all registered owners of non powered Profiler Heads and Racks purchased before April 9th, 2013. Registered owners can order a powered Version from the Kemper Online store with a rebate of Euro 300,- USD 380,- and CAD 380,-. Each serial number is vaild for this rebate only once! This offer will be in place until December 31st, 2013. The corresponding order form will be available as a download from the website.



Profiler | Kemper Profiling Amplifier | Latest News


----------



## Lothar

KEMPER-FCB


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

FAiRLiGHT said:


> Maybe you could be interested by the profile i made after shooting this video
> 
> 
> 
> The song has been recorded with the JVM but i thought it's a good idea to store that sound in my kemper
> 
> I can share the profile if you want



Since i got some likes (thx guys) i understand you're interested 

You can find my profile on rig exchange with the keyword "*mangeduponey*"
The rig is called "*JVM 7S (MDP-RMP)"*

I hope you'll enjoy that profile


----------



## metal_sam14

Dino has switched to Kemper 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...84583711557960&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Alex6534

Hey guys  I should be joining the kemper club within the next week!  What amp profiles would you recommend on rig exchange? I play a 7620 in b standard, really wanting to find a good 5153, uberschall and 5150 tone, also any ac30/fender twins would be amazing.


----------



## no_dice

Alex6534 said:


> Hey guys  I should be joining the kemper club within the next week!  What amp profiles would you recommend on rig exchange? I play a 7620 in b standard, really wanting to find a good 5153, uberschall and 5150 tone, also any ac30/fender twins would be amazing.



A few of my favorites are Sacha's 5153, Ueberschall and Roadster, Thumas' 5153, Chris Munday's Cobra Crunch, and someone profiled an Axe FX tone match of a Framus Cobra that I like quite a bit.

I haven't tried many AC-30 or Twin profiles. There's a decent Twin from The Amp Factory that comes stock on the unit now. For some nice cleans, check out the Morgan AC20 and the Hiwatt 100 clean.


----------



## col

Alex6534 said:


> Hey guys  I should be joining the kemper club within the next week!  What amp profiles would you recommend on rig exchange? I play a 7620 in b standard, really wanting to find a good 5153, uberschall and 5150 tone, also any ac30/fender twins would be amazing.



My fav 5153 are the ones that theampfactory.com sells. For freebies Mudrocks uberschall and Dirk Goodings 6505+ profiles.


----------



## Quitty

col said:


> My fav 5153 are the ones that theampfactory.com sells. For freebies Mudrocks uberschall and Dirk Goodings 6505+ profiles.



Damn. I want to get the pack so bad, but i just can't justify getting the whole cat in the sack just for one or two amps, especially as there's no bloody way of hearing them before...


----------



## col

Quitty said:


> Damn. I want to get the pack so bad, but i just can't justify getting the whole cat in the sack just for one or two amps, especially as there's no bloody way of hearing them before...



Are you sure you're not confusing this to the other site that sells profiles?

TheAmpFactory has clips of every profile they sell, and they sell single profiles for £4.99.


----------



## Quitty

col said:


> Are you sure you're not confusing this to the other site that sells profiles?
> 
> TheAmpFactory has clips of every profile they sell, and they sell single profiles for £4.99.



I thought the 5153 was only part of the metal pack?
Meaning no samples and a price tag ten times that.


----------



## col

Quitty said:


> I thought the 5153 was only part of the metal pack?
> Meaning no samples and a price tag ten times that.



Nope, it's here as "EVH5150":
Amps Pack 2 | The Amp Factory...Sounds of the past, present and future


----------



## Alex6534

no_dice said:


> A few of my favorites are Sacha's 5153, Ueberschall and Roadster, Thumas' 5153, Chris Munday's Cobra Crunch, and someone profiled an Axe FX tone match of a Framus Cobra that I like quite a bit.
> 
> I haven't tried many AC-30 or Twin profiles. There's a decent Twin from The Amp Factory that comes stock on the unit now. For some nice cleans, check out the Morgan AC20 and the Hiwatt 100 clean.



Cheers bud, any idea what amp factory profiles come pre-installed with the kemper? May be ordering one tomorrow, the lunchbox model though, there aren't any differences besides the casing between the lunchbox and rack version is there?


----------



## Quitty

Alex6534 said:


> Cheers bud, any idea what amp factory profiles come pre-installed with the kemper? May be ordering one tomorrow, the lunchbox model though, there aren't any differences besides the casing between the lunchbox and rack version is there?



No difference.
Amp factory stockies: Dual rec, Evil Robot, Thunderverb, Fender Twinolux, Blues Jr, Twin, Deluxe and vibroking and Princeton, Morgan Dual, Fargen Retro, Hiwatt, TSL, JTM, 1987x, Matchless Chieftain, JCM800, EVH5150.
None of which is truly an 'amp factory' experience, as it's just one profile of each, and only the 1987x really blew my roof.


----------



## Alex6534

^By the way, for the 5153 I think for the Metal Producers pack Andy redone the amp models.


----------



## col

Alex6534 said:


> ^By the way, for the 5153 I think for the Metal Producers pack Andy redone the amp models.



Yup. But it's not the metal pack 5153 that I have.


----------



## Alex6534

So who here uses it live? An what profiles do you use? I should be receiving my Kemper tomorrow and using it for Sunday's rehearsal then a gig on Friday. Didn't realise Dino, Unearth, Whitechapel, August Burns Red and.....Black Veil Brides  use the Kemper live.


----------



## Quitty

Alex6534 said:


> So who here uses it live? An what profiles do you use? I should be receiving my Kemper tomorrow and using it for Sunday's rehearsal then a gig on Friday. Didn't realise Dino, Unearth, Whitechapel, August Burns Red and.....Black Veil Brides  use the Kemper live.



KPA and amp/cab setup - my experience. - Kemper Profiler related discussions - Kemper Amps Forum


----------



## ramses

Finally joined the Kemper club!

Let me see if I can create a good profile of my V3M, and Fulltone Full-Drive 2.


----------



## Alex6534

Thanks for the all the suggestions on profiles, got my Kemper today and I think myself and the surrounding neighbourhood can now officially be classed as deaf . 

Question, has anyone tried Soundside's profiles? I'm particularly interested in the bundle including the Diezel VH4, Dual Rec, Roadster, Mark V and Dark Terror. They do seem `expensive` compared to the other commercial rigs, but just wondering how good they actually are? £50 is a fair bit to drop after spending so much on the KPA


----------



## flint757

Haven't heard of them. I'd screw with the free ones before throwing down cash.


----------



## Quitty

flint757 said:


> Haven't heard of them. I'd screw with the free ones before throwing down cash.



QFT.

Armin's (soundside.de) profiles are rumored to be raw, but very tweakable.
Personally, i think the prices he charges are... Uncompetitive. 
His main advantage is that you're supposedly getting the whole amp - whole range of settings - while with Andy's offerings (Amp Factory) you're only getting what Andy thought were sweet-spots.

Either way, i suggest you browse through this thread.
Yes, all of it 
It's been discussed 

And congrats!


----------



## ramses

People ... I have only spent 15 minutes with my Kemper ... am still trying to pick up my jaw off the floor; actually, I think I lost it.


----------



## Joomis

Man, I want one of these!


----------



## capoeiraesp

Mine arrives this week!


----------



## trent6308

capoeiraesp said:


> Mine arrives this week!



You're really taking your gear to a new level this year Mat!


----------



## capoeiraesp

Bloody oath!
I'm still a shit player though. 

Soon it'll be 5150iii 50 + Kemper + Marshall MF400 & 2 Custom Ormsby's + Course built and 1 last ESP and my first guitar.

The way I figure it is there will be kids on the way in the next 2 years so I best be getting as much good gear as possible right now beforehand.


----------



## trent6308

capoeiraesp said:


> Bloody oath!
> I'm still a shit player though.
> 
> Soon it'll be 5150iii 50 + Kemper + Marshall MF400 & 2 Custom Ormsby's + Course built and 1 last ESP and my first guitar.
> 
> The way I figure it is there will be kids on the way in the next 2 years so I best be getting as much good gear as possible right now beforehand.



Man I said that about kids too, yet I now own 12 guitars and an Axe Fx 2 rig.

I'm actually to the point where I need to sell gear again and consolidate.

On topic: thinking of getting a Kemper, the whole profile download thing sounds brilliant for a hack like me who has little time to dial this stuff in.


----------



## capoeiraesp

That's exactly why I went the Kemper route.


----------



## ascl

Me too. I tried with multiple modellers in the past, and was always frustrated at the amount of tweaking to get a good sound. With my KPA however, it sounds just as good as my tube amp, and it even sounds reasonable through headphones (which I have never been able to say about anything!).


----------



## trent6308

capoeiraesp said:


> That's exactly why I went the Kemper route.



Mat, did you go through a dealer in Oz?


----------



## capoeiraesp

Nah. I found a guy selling one 2nd hand so we ended up doing a trade/cash deal. Turns out he's the vocalist for Sensory Amusia and one of the guitarists, Shaun, is getting in on the Hypemachine run.


----------



## trent6308

capoeiraesp said:


> Nah. I found a guy selling one 2nd hand so we ended up doing a trade/cash deal. Turns out he's the vocalist for Sensory Amusia and one of the guitarists, Shaun, is getting in on the Hypemachine run.



Too easy. I'll start checking the classifieds!

Let me know when you're ready to share your 5153 profile!


----------



## capoeiraesp

Will do! Although there are already killer ones out there done by pro producers.


----------



## wilch

Mine always makes me smile.

Just make sure you get decent studio monitors, and try different profiles (and tweak them!).


----------



## capoeiraesp

Well i'm going to be using it with either a Mackie Thump 15 or through my 5150iii, bypassing the preamp. Should be two pretty good options I hope.


----------



## trent6308

wilch said:


> Mine always makes me smile.
> 
> Just make sure you get decent studio monitors, and try different profiles (and tweak them!).



Planning to use my Atomic Powered cabs, they work well with the Axe. Should be equally as good with the KPA too right?


----------



## Alex6534

^Using it with my Alto TS115A and it sounds crushing!! If you get a chance try Fluff191's metal pack, has a 5150/5150 III/Jim Root Dark Terror/Randall Colossus.

Fluff's High Gain Amp Pack - Free rigs and profiles - Kemper Amps Forum


----------



## flint757

Did you try the ts112a as well? If so what made you go for the 15?


----------



## Quitty

capoeiraesp said:


> Well i'm going to be using it with either a Mackie Thump 15 or through my 5150iii, bypassing the preamp. Should be two pretty good options I hope.



I've heard some reports of the KPA not liking the 5153's poweramp, but that's just rumors.
Unless the Mackie's a budget choice, i'd say that's your ticket.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Hmm... Well if worse comes to worse, I'll sell te 5150 and get a nice power amp. 
The Mackie is part of the deal so it'll make a nice portable option too.


----------



## Quitty

capoeiraesp said:


> Hmm... Well if worse comes to worse, I'll sell te 5150 and get a nice power amp.
> The Mackie is part of the deal so it'll make a nice portable option too.



Well, the Kemper is a hell of an excuse to cycle amps. Borrow a mic, profile, learn a bit about your micing preferences and sell.
By the time you reach your tenth amp, i'll be a happy man.

I mean, you. You'll be a happy man.


----------



## Alex6534

flint757 said:


> Did you try the ts112a as well? If so what made you go for the 15?



I did try the TS112A, for me the TS115A just had a more `cab` like feel and I felt it handled the low B a bit better, SOMETIMES it can seem a tiny bit boomy but that's easy to tweak. 

Tried the Kemper today at rehearsals, I used Keith Merrow's Jeff Loomis 5150 III and....I'm stunned! This thing absolutely crushes! For rhythm and lead it's just incredible. Didn't have my FCB1010 yet so had to just use the volume knob to clean up, not a bad thing as it just showed how dynamic and responsive this thing is. On a side note, does anyone know when performance mode will be implemented?


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

I made an entry to a solo competition started by Ola

Nothing to win, it's just for fun. I'm posting this here because i used the "Duck Lead Love" profile of my Kemper, i thought you guys may be interested


----------



## Quitty

Alex6534 said:


> On a side note, does anyone know when performance mode will be implemented?


It was at NAMM and was hinted to be included in the next update.


----------



## flint757

Alex6534 said:


> I did try the TS112A, for me the TS115A just had a more `cab` like feel and I felt it handled the low B a bit better, SOMETIMES it can seem a tiny bit boomy but that's easy to tweak.
> 
> Tried the Kemper today at rehearsals, I used Keith Merrow's Jeff Loomis 5150 III and....I'm stunned! This thing absolutely crushes! For rhythm and lead it's just incredible. Didn't have my FCB1010 yet so had to just use the volume knob to clean up, not a bad thing as it just showed how dynamic and responsive this thing is. On a side note, does anyone know when performance mode will be implemented?



You going to get the new UNO chip made for the Kemper?


----------



## Alex6534

flint757 said:


> You going to get the new UNO chip made for the Kemper?



Wait, what? Never heard of this  fill me in! I plan on getting the FCB1010 midi controller, an the UNO chip for that, if this is what you're talking about.


----------



## flint757

Actually I'm not sure if it is going to be done by UNO, but it will follow the same principle. Here are the links, it hasn't been released yet.

FCB1010 new Firmware - Questions and answers about Kemper Profiler - Kemper Amps Forum

KEMPER-FCB


----------



## capoeiraesp

Oo yeah! The mail man just came by work with some boxes for me!!!!


----------



## ara_

capoeiraesp said:


> Oo yeah! The mail man just came by work with some boxes for me!!!!



Grats!


----------



## Alex6534

flint757 said:


> Actually I'm not sure if it is going to be done by UNO, but it will follow the same principle. Here are the links, it hasn't been released yet.
> 
> FCB1010 new Firmware - Questions and answers about Kemper Profiler - Kemper Amps Forum
> 
> KEMPER-FCB




I'll definitely be holding out for that....Surely if they had it at Musikmesse then it shouldn't be too long before they bring out a commercial, stable version. That will save a lot of headaches setting up the standard UNO chip with the Kemper. 

So who has tried out Keith Merrow's Rig Pack? The main one I'm using currently is Loomis's 5153, live it sounded great! The others will be useful for recording though. 

Also, what interface is everyone using? I'm looking at getting this one: 

Focusrite Scarlett 8i6 USB Audio Interface | Red Dog Music

Mostly because I have £160 store credit in there  but it does seem to have everything I need, then again, I'm a level 1 nOOb at all this, so any info on the unit (or one in a similar price range) would be much appreciated.


----------



## no_dice

flint757 said:


> Actually I'm not sure if it is going to be done by UNO, but it will follow the same principle. Here are the links, it hasn't been released yet.
> 
> FCB1010 new Firmware - Questions and answers about Kemper Profiler - Kemper Amps Forum
> 
> KEMPER-FCB



Interesting news, for sure. I still haven't set up my FCB-1010 (UnO loaded) to use with my KPA, partially because of laziness (I don't really NEED foot control for playing at home), and partially because I have no way to connect it to my PC.


----------



## VESmedic

Alex6534 said:


> I'll definitely be holding out for that....Surely if they had it at Musikmesse then it shouldn't be too long before they bring out a commercial, stable version. That will save a lot of headaches setting up the standard UNO chip with the Kemper.
> 
> So who has tried out Keith Merrow's Rig Pack? The main one I'm using currently is Loomis's 5153, live it sounded great! The others will be useful for recording though.
> 
> Also, what interface is everyone using? I'm looking at getting this one:
> 
> Focusrite Scarlett 8i6 USB Audio Interface | Red Dog Music
> 
> Mostly because I have £160 store credit in there  but it does seem to have everything I need, then again, I'm a level 1 nOOb at all this, so any info on the unit (or one in a similar price range) would be much appreciated.




Km top romulan with no eq on, boost on and definition up is one of my go to profiles, and is one of the best sounding cabs available... I feel sorry for those who haven't found this gem of a cab yet


----------



## capoeiraesp

What are you guys running your Kempers through?


----------



## ara_

Alex6534 said:


> Also, what interface is everyone using? I'm looking at getting this one:
> 
> Focusrite Scarlett 8i6 USB Audio Interface | Red Dog Music
> 
> Mostly because I have £160 store credit in there  but it does seem to have everything I need, then again, I'm a level 1 nOOb at all this, so any info on the unit (or one in a similar price range) would be much appreciated.



I use the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2, and I researched the differences between the Scarlett models beforehand, they all have the same hardware inside (-> the same sound). I only record my guitar, so I don't really need more than two inputs. Just FYI.



capoeiraesp said:


> What are you guys running your Kempers through?



I use an Alto TS115A at home, my band practices in my drummers bedroom with everyone but the drummer going direct so I don't need it there.

I only had one gig so far, I didn't bring the Alto and just went direct and everything was fine (I got loads of compliments on my tone too, but that may have been because we were the first band and the soundguy was constantly drinking...)


----------



## wilch

capoeiraesp said:


> What are you guys running your Kempers through?



Presonus audiobox 22VSL into Yamaha HS50M's


----------



## trent6308

Mine came today.





Went straight to the KM Sea Nymph profile!

Guess I have to go shopping for a rack now.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Deadly rig!
What have you got it running through?

Edit: just looked closer. How is it through the atomic?


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

the atomic reactor right under the 2 babies i suppose


----------



## trent6308

capoeiraesp said:


> Deadly rig!
> What have you got it running through?
> 
> Edit: just looked closer. How is it through the atomic?



Yeah, running through a couple of atomic powered cabs. Sounds good but haven't got anything to compare it to since I sold my passive cabs and power amp.

I haven't read the manual yet but have had a play with the buttons and pretty much found a solid metal rhythm tone within a few minutes.

It's funny. I never liked my dual recto but always love the models of that amp 

Sorry about the crap photo.


----------



## capoeiraesp

That is indeed an odd thing. Ah well! You're happy.


----------



## ascl

I have Focal CMS 60s and the interface is a Saffire PRO 14 (firewire). Works well for me


----------



## flint757

trent6308 said:


> Yeah, running through a couple of atomic powered cabs. Sounds good but haven't got anything to compare it to since I sold my passive cabs and power amp.
> 
> I haven't read the manual yet but have had a play with the buttons and pretty much found a solid metal rhythm tone within a few minutes.
> 
> It's funny. I never liked my dual recto but always love the models of that amp
> 
> Sorry about the crap photo.



Mesa's are nitpicky. When I had my Triple Rec I had to blow my ear drums to get a good sound. With a modeller that isn't a factor, maybe that's why.



ascl said:


> I have Focal CMS 60s and the interface is a Saffire PRO 14 (firewire). Works well for me



I wanted the focals, but they went up by like $300.


----------



## trent6308

^ completely agree. Modellers capture those amps in all their glory and just give you that sound. Still feel weird about likening the model more than the real amp.


----------



## ascl

flint757 said:


> I wanted the focals, but they went up by like $300.



They were priced here (Australia) quite a bit cheaper than the others I was looking at (Adam A7, Neumann KH 120a), and they sounded great to me... so yeah, went with the Focal CMS65s. I dunno what was up, we usually get dicked on the price!


----------



## wilch

The Kemper's the closest thing I've ever experienced to having amps mic'd up in the studio, with me playing in the control room listening back via monitors.

I had these visions/delusions when I was younger that, when I bought a house, I would have a little sound proofed room in that house which would house all the amps I wanted, and microphones. All so I could sit in my study room/office and play guitar at a normal/nice-to-my-ears volume.

That never happened for me. But this Kemper did.


----------



## capoeiraesp

You need to send that quote to Kemper. Pure gold!


----------



## Alex6534

So I got my Roland Quad Capture interface, it does work well but alters the sound of the Kemper. I think I need to set it up better, also need buy a spdif cable for playing and recording/reamping. Will this one be suitable, an is it one or two I need?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Metre-Digit...&qid=1366787906&sr=8-1&keywords=coaxial+spdif


----------



## SloeGin

@trent6308: How does the Kemper sounds thru the Atomic?


----------



## trent6308

SloeGin said:


> @trent6308: How does the Kemper sounds thru the Atomic?



They sound decent. I play at low volumes 99.9% of the time and they work great for that application.

Like anything you really need to tweak things when going from low to high volume as the low end tends to fart out a little.

I guess the convenience and simplicity is a major win for me. Just plug in the XLRs and you're good to go.

I've heard that the newer atomic cabs are even better.


----------



## flint757

Alex6534 said:


> So I got my Roland Quad Capture interface, it does work well but alters the sound of the Kemper. I think I need to set it up better, also need buy a spdif cable for playing and recording/reamping. Will this one be suitable, an is it one or two I need?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Metre-Digit...&qid=1366787906&sr=8-1&keywords=coaxial+spdif



You'll want 2, one for input and one for output, that way you avoid an unnecessary AD/DA conversion for re-amping. For just recording you'd only need one though I believe.


----------



## capoeiraesp

After playing with my kemper through amp, headphones and FRFR speaker I'm not sure where I stand with it. I get that in a recording and performing setting it slays but in my situation I'm just rocking away in my man cave with it and the 5150iii alone wins out.


----------



## ascl

The KPA is the first thing I have ever played that sounds decent through headphones... but it isn't the best way (by a long shot) to hear it. Headphones are a necessity at times, not the method of choice 

But the KPA through monitor speakers compared to the tweaked Blackstar HT20 I have (which I love), I am basically ambivalent which one I play through at bedroom volumes. They both sound great to me. Although, crank it a bit and I think the amp starts to win out... probably just through volume of air moved than anything else.

I can, however, safely say that the KPA has squished any amp related GAS I have!


----------



## Quitty

capoeiraesp said:


> After playing with my kemper through amp, headphones and FRFR speaker I'm not sure where I stand with it. I get that in a recording and performing setting it slays but in my situation I'm just rocking away in my man cave with it and the 5150iii alone wins out.



There is a learning curve to the KPA. It's not extreme, but it's there - are you sure you're getting all you can out of it?

Personally, i've been using it through monitors and through a guitar cab and it blew my mind.
It did take a while to find profiles i was really happy with, to make the amps feel cranked and to learn to EQ for my particular system.

And, you know, possibly the KPA just isn't for you. It's a last option, but it is there


----------



## Alcoholocaust

Remember the kemper is a combo of mic, mic placement, amp + settings. A great tool for the studio. Standing in front of a cranked amp will always win, but mic up that amp, record something - THEN compare it with the Kemper


----------



## col

capoeiraesp said:


> After playing with my kemper through amp, headphones and FRFR speaker I'm not sure where I stand with it. I get that in a recording and performing setting it slays but in my situation I'm just rocking away in my man cave with it and the 5150iii alone wins out.



Yeah it doesn't feel the same as a tube amp through cab, really pushing air. It's mainly a recording tool for me, sounds great through studio monitors. 

The ease of tweaking a tone to sound just right at home wins for me, since before I had to drive an hour to the rehearsal space, set up mics and recording equipment, warm up the amp, smoke a cig, then press rec.  Took close to an hour and a half to just get to playing anything.


----------



## trent6308

capoeiraesp said:


> After playing with my kemper through amp, headphones and FRFR speaker I'm not sure where I stand with it. I get that in a recording and performing setting it slays but in my situation I'm just rocking away in my man cave with it and the 5150iii alone wins out.



Have you grabbed a bunch of profiles from the site?

I've been going through all the 5153 profiles. They all sound pretty mean to me but I've had to re match most of them to other cabs to get the thickness that the atomics seem to lack when pushed.

Not sure if I'll keep both the axe and KPA, one might have to go.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Cheers for the feedback, boys.
It'll be a bit before I can afford an interface and speakers in order to do some recording.
I tell ya what though. I love the variety of clean to slightly overdriven tones.

Trent, I've got lots of profiles from the previous owner. Real 5150iii > profile when playing at home. However, the VH4! Bad ass!


----------



## flint757

That's where it excels IMO, clean and low/mid gain. I'm a little biased though as I'm liking high gain tones in general less and less every day (tubes, modellers, everything).


----------



## trent6308

capoeiraesp said:


> Cheers for the feedback, boys.
> It'll be a bit before I can afford an interface and speakers in order to do some recording.
> I tell ya what though. I love the variety of clean to slightly overdriven tones.
> 
> Trent, I've got lots of profiles from the previous owner. Real 5150iii > profile when playing at home. However, the VH4! Bad ass!



Is the VH4 profile from the website?


----------



## capoeiraesp

Not sure. I'll check and get back to you. It's my favourite so far and I've got loads of 5150, recto and other variants, including Ola and Keith's.


----------



## trent6308

capoeiraesp said:


> Not sure. I'll check and get back to you. It's my favourite so far and I've got loads of 5150, recto and other variants, including Ola and Keith's.



Cool. Yeah, definitely let me know. Can you send these profiles to people like a normal file attachment?


----------



## Quitty

capoeiraesp said:


> Not sure. I'll check and get back to you. It's my favourite so far and I've got loads of 5150, recto and other variants, including Ola and Keith's.



I'd love to have that VH4 as well. There are some on the rig exchange, but they didn't really do it for me.


----------



## capoeiraesp

I'll tend to it this weekend. Hopefully you like it as much as I do.


----------



## SpaseMoonkey

I've only found a decent set for VH4 but they are over at Amps | The Amp Factory...Sounds of the past, present and future Its a 10 pack and it costs something like £4.99 for the pack. I used it all the time till Ola, Keith, and Fluff tossed out their profiles which I haven't used it since.


----------



## gila

my new video recorded with the KPA

share or subscribe if you like it...thank you


----------



## flint757

Sounds good man.


----------



## trent6308

SpaseMoonkey said:


> I've only found a decent set for VH4 but they are over at Amps | The Amp Factory...Sounds of the past, present and future Its a 10 pack and it costs something like £4.99 for the pack. I used it all the time till Ola, Keith, and Fluff tossed out their profiles which I haven't used it since.


 
The Fluff profile are beastly. I played for over an hour on his profiles alone last night. My recent profile discoveries have sealed the deal for me. I'll probably move my Axe Fx on.....


----------



## col

I made an attempt to get close to the Surtur Rising album tone by Amon Amarth. Profile is on the exchange as "Amon Amarth(ish)".

Close?
https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen/amon-amarth-kemper-tone-test

No post eq in daw, all KPA.


----------



## capoeiraesp

For those who were curious about the VH4 profile it was from user 'r_u_sirius'


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

it's the first profile i've downloaded, i love it ! Sounds really great


----------



## TFridgen

capoeiraesp said:


> For those who were curious about the VH4 profile it was from user 'r_u_sirius'



That's one of my go to profiles, absolutely beastly


----------



## Alex6534

Got a bit of a dilemma setting up SPDIF with Reaper for recording and reamping... 

I have two SPDIF cables,
one going from the kemper OUT to the Roland Quad Capture coaxial IN 
Kemper IN going into the Quad Capture OUT
then I have the software for the Quad Capture with the DIGITAL OUT as WAVE OUT 3/4

Kemper wise I have SPDIF input selected (weird high pitch noise...)
Output I have SPDIF to Gtr/stack or mono depending. 


I'm not sure how to set up Reaper so I can have one dry track and one wet/profiled track playing/recording at the same time, if someone could give me a hand it would be much appreciated . Can't wait to use this thing for my upcoming EP


----------



## ascl

capoeiraesp said:


> For those who were curious about the VH4 profile it was from user 'r_u_sirius'



Oh yeah I love that profile. One of my favorites.


----------



## Andless

ascl said:


> Oh yeah I love that profile. One of my favorites.



His Diezel Herberts aren't half bad either...


----------



## Andless

Alex6534 said:


> Got a bit of a dilemma setting up SPDIF with Reaper for recording and reamping...
> 
> I have two SPDIF cables,
> one going from the kemper OUT to the Roland Quad Capture coaxial IN
> Kemper IN going into the Quad Capture OUT
> then I have the software for the Quad Capture with the DIGITAL OUT as WAVE OUT 3/4
> 
> Kemper wise I have SPDIF input selected (weird high pitch noise...)
> Output I have SPDIF to Gtr/stack or mono depending.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to set up Reaper so I can have one dry track and one wet/profiled track playing/recording at the same time, if someone could give me a hand it would be much appreciated . Can't wait to use this thing for my upcoming EP



You connect the Direct Output/Send on the Kemper with an ¼ inch TS unbalanced cable to your interface to capture the dry signal.

The wet signal goes throu SPDIF output from the kemper to one track in Reaper, the dry signal to a another one. In other words, you capture the output from SPDIF and an analog out at the same time.

If you want to re-amp your dry track later, you will have to send the dry track from reaper to the Kempers SPDIF in, and record the output of the Kempers SPDIF out on a third track in Reaper.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sage

The Kemper Rack. Who's rocking one? Is it OK to chuck it and a Velocity 300 in a 4 space rack or will there be cooling issues with that? Would you put the V300 in the top space so it doesn't heat the KPA from the bottom? I know heat travels in all directions and that my wooden rack box is probably not going to be the best thing for allowing heat to transfer through it.

Unrelated, how are you finding the tuner on the KPA? I'm spoiled rotten by my Peterson Strobostomp. I love that thing and no other onboard tuner has been able to replace it, but I'd sure like to keep my board limited to the Ground Control Pro and a Mission expression pedal. After years of lugging around monster pedal boards, I'm looking to go minimalist style. Well, as minimalist as a 15 button footswitch will allow, anyway.


----------



## Quitty

sage said:


> Unrelated, how are you finding the tuner on the KPA? I'm spoiled rotten by my Peterson Strobostomp. I love that thing and no other onboard tuner has been able to replace it, but I'd sure like to keep my board limited to the Ground Control Pro and a Mission expression pedal. After years of lugging around monster pedal boards, I'm looking to go minimalist style. Well, as minimalist as a 15 button footswitch will allow, anyway.



Tuner's good. Not spectacular, but good. Does a very, very good job with a 7th string.
Another advantage to using it is that it's always on, so if you can i'd learn to deal with it.
I will say that the KPA is really, really accentuating tuning issues through studio monitors - more so than anything i've ever played.
Either that or my hearing has been vastly improving since i stopped cranking tube amps


----------



## Andless

capoeiraesp said:


> What are you guys running your Kempers through?



Kemper -> RME UCX (via SPDIF) -> Yamaha HS80M or Bayer Dynamic BT 880 for silent practice


----------



## Michael Mc

Just got my KPA yesterday, this thing is incredible! Much, much better than any software plugin i've ever used.

I'm actually surprised how good it sounds going straight into the analog inputs of my apogee duet (no digital in)


----------



## Andless

Michael Mc said:


> Just got my KPA yesterday, this thing is incredible! Much, much better than any software plugin i've ever used.
> 
> I'm actually surprised how good it sounds going straight into the analog inputs of my apogee duet (no digital in)



Congrats! 

Some of the factory profiles are excellent, and for high gain and bass amp profiles i can recommend going to the community. Haven't checked out the amp factory commercial profiles yet, but it is on my to-do list.

It is not necessary to go digital in if you have decent interface, just more convenient I guess.


----------



## wilch

I'm tempted to buy a new interface to replace the Presonus 22VSL. Maybe it is the reason why the tones everyone else seems to be happy with sound fizzy to my ears.

It also doesn't have any digital in's, and Presonus seem to not give a crap about Windows users (known driver bug and no update since first quarter last year), as well as ASIO just not working properly on win7 x64.

Thinking about getting a Roland Quad Capture and running the digital input. Does anyone else have any experience with these (or the Octa Capture) with the Kemper?


----------



## Michael Mc

Andless said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Some of the factory profiles are excellent, and for high gain and bass amp profiles i can recommend going to the community. Haven't checked out the amp factory commercial profiles yet, but it is on my to-do list.
> 
> It is not necessary to go digital in if you have decent interface, just more convenient I guess.



Yeah, i've been scrolling the presets with a big smile on my face  I think the ola Englund triple recto patch did it for me, been using it all day to record. It's funny listening back to your music played through this thing, it just sounds unbelievably good.


----------



## Shask

wilch said:


> I'm tempted to buy a new interface to replace the Presonus 22VSL. Maybe it is the reason why the tones everyone else seems to be happy with sound fizzy to my ears.
> 
> It also doesn't have any digital in's, and Presonus seem to not give a crap about Windows users (known driver bug and no update since first quarter last year), as well as ASIO just not working properly on win7 x64.
> 
> Thinking about getting a Roland Quad Capture and running the digital input. Does anyone else have any experience with these (or the Octa Capture) with the Kemper?


What problems do you have with the 22VSL? I have had one for 6 months or so and have never noticed any problems on Win7x64.


----------



## wilch

Shask said:


> What problems do you have with the 22VSL? I have had one for 6 months or so and have never noticed any problems on Win7x64.



There's a couple of main issues I've had since day one.

- I can't get the ASIO driver to work in anything other than Presonus Studio One. It won't work in Cakewalk for some reason (no sound). 

- When using the ASIO driver in Studio one there are digital artifacts in the recording (blips etc)

- If I turn on any of the VSL things there's also digital artifacts.

- If I set it to higher than 48Khz there's constant white noise.


I did the firmware update the first day I got the thing home too. Because of the above issues I've been using the WDM driver (which has a tiny bit of latency).

I'm also running the latest driver (not the beta), and software from the Presonus site. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the driver, and software, and have tried multiple usb ports on my machine. It's just not working for me.

There also seem to have been a couple more updates for the Mac driver for this thing, which leads me to believe Presonus's primary audience is Apple. So I figure I might as well jump to Roland.


----------



## col

wilch said:


> I'm tempted to buy a new interface to replace the Presonus 22VSL. Maybe it is the reason why the tones everyone else seems to be happy with sound fizzy to my ears.
> 
> It also doesn't have any digital in's, and Presonus seem to not give a crap about Windows users (known driver bug and no update since first quarter last year), as well as ASIO just not working properly on win7 x64.
> 
> Thinking about getting a Roland Quad Capture and running the digital input. Does anyone else have any experience with these (or the Octa Capture) with the Kemper?



Have you tried using the Presonus with Asio4All?

I realized the preamps on my Firepod sounded very harsh and grating, which was one of the reasons my tone was always thin. I noticed this after moving to my MR816.

Look into the Steinberg UR28, it has the same preamps as the MR816, if you're not going to record anything but guitar with it. Not the same A/D quality though, which isn't a factor if you only use s/pdif.

Here's a thread on gearslutz:
Gearslutz.com - View Single Post - Hardware Steinberg UR28

Gearslutz is a very good source when looking for a new recording interface in general. Just google "search word" site:gearslutz.com.

Here's a thread about the presonus vs. the quad capture:
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/low-end-theory/667529-new-roland-ua55-quad-capture-vs-presonus-22vsl.html


----------



## Shask

wilch said:


> There's a couple of main issues I've had since day one.
> 
> - I can't get the ASIO driver to work in anything other than Presonus Studio One. It won't work in Cakewalk for some reason (no sound).
> 
> - When using the ASIO driver in Studio one there are digital artifacts in the recording (blips etc)
> 
> - If I turn on any of the VSL things there's also digital artifacts.
> 
> - If I set it to higher than 48Khz there's constant white noise.
> 
> 
> I did the firmware update the first day I got the thing home too. Because of the above issues I've been using the WDM driver (which has a tiny bit of latency).
> 
> I'm also running the latest driver (not the beta), and software from the Presonus site. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the driver, and software, and have tried multiple usb ports on my machine. It's just not working for me.
> 
> There also seem to have been a couple more updates for the Mac driver for this thing, which leads me to believe Presonus's primary audience is Apple. So I figure I might as well jump to Roland.



Weird! I use Reaper and have never had a problem with the ASIO working. I have not noticed any blips in the recording, but I will have to test this and pay more attention. I have heard it kind of cut in and out every once in a while (like the power restarts), but it doesn't do it enough to be a problem.

I keep it at 44.1K for simplicity sake and don't use that VSL stuff. I have never updated it, and I just use whatever software was available when I got it.

I definitely want to test out the blips more, but I have not ran across the other problems in my use of it....


----------



## wilch

col said:


> Have you tried using the Presonus with Asio4All?
> 
> I realized the preamps on my Firepod sounded very harsh and grating, which was one of the reasons my tone was always thin. I noticed this after moving to my MR816.
> 
> Look into the Steinberg UR28, it has the same preamps as the MR816, if you're not going to record anything but guitar with it. Not the same A/D quality though, which isn't a factor if you only use s/pdif.
> 
> Here's a thread on gearslutz:
> Gearslutz.com - View Single Post - Hardware Steinberg UR28
> 
> Gearslutz is a very good source when looking for a new recording interface in general. Just google "search word" site:gearslutz.com.
> 
> Here's a thread about the presonus vs. the quad capture:
> New Roland UA55 Quad Capture vs Presonus 22VSL ? - Gearslutz.com



I did try the ASIO4ALL driver... didn't seem to help. I was hopeful at the time though.

I just picked up the Quad-Capture today. Yet to try it. Hoping it's all smooth sailing 




Shask said:


> Weird! I use Reaper and have never had a problem with the ASIO working. I have not noticed any blips in the recording, but I will have to test this and pay more attention. I have heard it kind of cut in and out every once in a while (like the power restarts), but it doesn't do it enough to be a problem.
> 
> I keep it at 44.1K for simplicity sake and don't use that VSL stuff. I have never updated it, and I just use whatever software was available when I got it.
> 
> I definitely want to test out the blips more, but I have not ran across the other problems in my use of it....



I never had any luck with VSL.  I think it's a case of, the Presonus works if you're on an Apple. But not really if you're on a PC. Sure it works "ok", but if I'm not running VSL then I might as well have bought the cheaper one without the VSL.

Quad-Capture + Kemper via SPDIF ftw hopefully. I'll post up my findings later. The ability to record the dry guitar on the quad capture TRS ins while also recording the wet SPDIF in is also appealing. Should make for easy re-amping.

Anyone with an Apple want to purchase a Presonus 22VSL (barely used) clean box, etc etc etc?


----------



## Shask

wilch said:


> I never had any luck with VSL.  I think it's a case of, the Presonus works if you're on an Apple. But not really if you're on a PC. Sure it works "ok", but if I'm not running VSL then I might as well have bought the cheaper one without the VSL.



I got the VSL because it had USB 2.0 Drivers. Their cheaper one (Audiobox) only had USB 1.1 Drivers. I never intended on using the VSL stuff


----------



## Alex6534

Hey guys, my band just recorded a quick demo with our Kemper's today, we used The Amp Factory's 6505 and a dual recto from a user on the forums.

It is not perfect by any means, but for a quick demo of the stuff we are working on I think it turned out not too bad; definitely needs improved upon and will be in the next few weeks. If you could have a listen and tell me what you think; if you like what you hear then we would love for you to subscribe/like our page .


----------



## col

I made some tight and bright Dual Rectifier profiles. Maxon OD9, G12K100, SM57 and Audix i5. They're on the rig-exchange by nakedzen, titled:

RACKTO2I5CENTER, RACKTO I5CENTER, RACKTO257CENTER (imo the best, get this if you only get one)
RACKTO 57CENTER, RACKTO2I5EDGE (2nd favorite, clearer, modern), RACKTO I5EDGE, RACKT257EDGE, RACKTO 57EDGE

Clip: https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen/dual-rectifier-kemper-profiles


----------



## sage

Kemper finally arrived. OK, it only took a week, but it was a looooong week for me. Pulled it out of the box, sorted out the new firmware, loaded the 327 rigs I had collected, hooked up the Ground Control Pro and the Mission expression pedal, and programmed in 3 of the 9 song patches (10 total rig changes so far) that I need for my gig on Friday. All in under 2 hours. I can't believe how intuitive the programming is on this thing or how quickly I can navigate the menus having never even touched anything remotely like it before. It makes programming the Nova System or G-System seem like something that would require a masters' degree in rocket surgery. I've not even scratched the surface of this thing (or heard it through my power amp and cab yet) and it's already totally improved my quality of life as an effects/rig junkie guitarist. 

Also, integration with the GCP is really slick. The IA buttons all work exactly as I expected them to and programming that thing was pretty breezy also. I knew I was going to be psyched on all this when it came in, but the honeymoon period thus far is far better than expected. I fully expected to be posting thread after thread on the Kemper board asking for help.


----------



## flint757

How'd you arrange the buttons on the GCP?


----------



## DC23

Glad to hear it's working out for ya, Sage! Keep us posted! I am reading constantly as I try to figure out whether I want to go Axe II or Kemper. Meanwhile, trying to figure out pricing and all that


----------



## sage

flint757 said:


> How'd you arrange the buttons on the GCP?



I set it up in 4 patch per bank mode. Arranged the buttons as follows:







I was reading how another guy adjusted patches and he said he always leaves Stomp A open for wah and I thought that was brilliant, so I set up the board like this. 

I'm really impressed with the auto on for the wah. It's faster, more natural, and more responsive than both the Weeping Demon and the Bad Horsie. And the tuning of the wah itself... Man, that's versatile. I haven't even delved into any of the other wahs, just the plain one, and it's really amazing...


----------



## Sam MJ

Purely theoretical question here. Would it be possible to go Kemper ->poweramp -> cab -> mic -> kemper?

So you could use the kemper as a pre, move the mic position to where you wanted it then profile that setup? Or would you use the kemper with the pre first, then make a cab impulse/profile and add that?

Thanks! Again, purely theoretical. I don't have a kemper, just curious .


----------



## no_dice

Sam MJ said:


> Purely theoretical question here. Would it be possible to go Kemper ->poweramp -> cab -> mic -> kemper?
> 
> So you could use the kemper as a pre, move the mic position to where you wanted it then profile that setup? Or would you use the kemper with the pre first, then make a cab impulse/profile and add that?
> 
> Thanks! Again, purely theoretical. I don't have a kemper, just curious .



I'm not sure that would work, because in profiling mode, I'm pretty sure there is no profile loaded, so you would probably just create a real nasty feedback loop. I believe you would need two Kempers to do what you're proposing.


----------



## sage

The rig is dead, long live the rig!

Here it is in the configuration in which it will be rocked this Friday evening when we play The Princeton in Vancouver. If you're in town, we're on at 9:30 and it's only $5. 






So that's basically guitar > strobostomp > Kemper - controlled by GCP and Mission SP1-LF (but I'm just using the pedal, not the switch) > Rocktron Velocity 300 > Dr. Z Z-Best 2x12 loaded with WGS Retro 30s. 

Not sure if I'm going to build a board for this or if I'm just going to hit the easy button and get a pedaltrain. I need to find a little rack case for the V300 and some solution for packing the Kemper around also...


----------



## col

sage said:


> and some solution for packing the Kemper around also...



I carry mine in a kick drum pedal bag. 

Perfect fit:
Gator Bass Drum Pedal Bag GP66 - Thomann


----------



## Sam MJ

no_dice said:


> I'm not sure that would work, because in profiling mode, I'm pretty sure there is no profile loaded, so you would probably just create a real nasty feedback loop. I believe you would need two Kempers to do what you're proposing.


Ahh ok, thanks 

So you'd have to play through with the preamp profile to get the mic placement, then profile the cab/pwr amp/mic and then add that to the preamp profile? Would that work?


----------



## flint757

There is no power amp section. If you were to only profile the pre-amp section you'd need to be playing through a colored power amp and cab I would think. The power amp, if profiling the normal way, ends up a bit in the cab section and a bit in the amp section if I understand correctly. 

Not sure if you can use the Profiler to make just cabs though. Interesting thought. The Kemper behaves completely neutral during the profiling process so it sends neutral information and receives the adjusted info back to create the profile. There is no way, to my knowledge, to do the things you've asked. Then again I'm not 100% clear what you're asking.


----------



## Sam MJ

flint757 said:


> There is no power amp section. If you were to only profile the pre-amp section you'd need to be playing through a colored power amp and cab I would think. The power amp, if profiling the normal way, ends up a bit in the cab section and a bit in the amp section if I understand correctly.
> 
> Not sure if you can use the Profiler to make just cabs though. Interesting thought. The Kemper behaves completely neutral during the profiling process so it sends neutral information and receives the adjusted info back to create the profile. There is no way, to my knowledge, to do the things you've asked. Then again I'm not 100% clear what you're asking.


It's pretty simple, I'm just being a dumbass and explaining it badly!  Sorry, I'll try again.

The idea is that you use the preamp section of a profile (from what i've read you can 'remove' the cab/poweramp section of a profile (probably just eq compensation of some sort) 
then play that through a poweramp+cab like you would live.
You then mic that up like you would with a tube amp. Finally you create a cab impulse to capture the mic/mic position/preamp/room/cab/poweramp. (I assume the kemper can do this, if not it's pretty easy to do without).

The point of all this is so instead of using cab impulses you mic up the 'amp' for recording, then you capture that setup so you can re-use it. Saves the endless searching for an impulse with a slightly better mic position. Instead you can just move the mic and then capture it for anything you want to do later, like overdubs. 

Pretty much answered my own question now!  Oh well!

Thanks for tolerating my ramblings and for the help!


----------



## no_dice

Sam MJ said:


> It's pretty simple, I'm just being a dumbass and explaining it badly!  Sorry, I'll try again.
> 
> The idea is that you use the preamp section of a profile (from what i've read you can 'remove' the cab/poweramp section of a profile (probably just eq compensation of some sort)
> then play that through a poweramp+cab like you would live.
> You then mic that up like you would with a tube amp. Finally you create a cab impulse to capture the mic/mic position/preamp/room/cab/poweramp. (I assume the kemper can do this, if not it's pretty easy to do without).
> 
> The point of all this is so instead of using cab impulses you mic up the 'amp' for recording, then you capture that setup so you can re-use it. Saves the endless searching for an impulse with a slightly better mic position. Instead you can just move the mic and then capture it for anything you want to do later, like overdubs.
> 
> Pretty much answered my own question now!  Oh well!
> 
> Thanks for tolerating my ramblings and for the help!



I think I understand what you're saying a little more now. Unfortunately, I think the KPA is not going to be able to do what you're proposing, because it can't be in profiling mode and regular playing mode at the same time.

If I understand, you're saying that if you don't like the way an amp was mic'ed up, you want to remove the cab portion and re-profile the amp with a new cab and mic setup? While I can appreciate that idea, I think the design of the KPA won't allow for it.

The best I can suggest would be to either use another KPA, or try profiling another amp with your ideal cab/mic setup and apply the cab section to the profile you wanted to improve. I'm not entirely sure that would give you the result you're looking for, though, because while the KPA is great at what it does, it profiles the amp and cab together, and I feel it is impossible to truly and completely separate the two from the finished profile.


----------



## col

no_dice said:


> The best I can suggest would be to either use another KPA, or try profiling another amp with your ideal cab/mic setup and apply the cab section to the profile you wanted to improve. I'm not entirely sure that would give you the result you're looking for, though, because while the KPA is great at what it does, it profiles the amp and cab together, and I feel it is impossible to truly and completely separate the two from the finished profile.



You could make a clean profile with just a transparent SS power amp, then use the cab portion of that profile. You'd lose some of the power amp tone from the original profile though.


----------



## Jzbass25

Bah, I'm so unsure if I want to get the kemper! I might have the cash to be able to get a kemper or an axe fx 2 and I'm torn between them. I am really in it for the high gain sounds and lately I'm seeing people tend to say that it excels in mid to low gain more-so. The problem also is that the kemper is slightly cheaper and much easier to obtain, especially when I can get it at places that have segmented payment plans.

Edit: Anyone have any good examples of some Paul Gilbertish tones, Mesa Mark V petrucci'ish tones or maybe some other high gain lead/rhythm tones like from a SLO, 5150III, ENGL, etc.


----------



## Decapitated

Jzbass25 said:


> Bah, I'm so unsure if I want to get the kemper! I might have the cash to be able to get a kemper or an axe fx 2 and I'm torn between them. I am really in it for the high gain sounds and lately I'm seeing people tend to say that it excels in mid to low gain more-so. The problem also is that the kemper is slightly cheaper and much easier to obtain, especially when I can get it at places that have segmented payment plans.
> 
> Edit: Anyone have any good examples of some Paul Gilbertish tones, Mesa Mark V petrucci'ish tones or maybe some other high gain lead/rhythm tones like from a SLO, 5150III, ENGL, etc.



I don't have any examples but youtube has a few good ones if you do a search. I had an Axe Fx Ultra and now have a Kemper. I looooove the high gain profiles I have. At the very least, try the Kemper out and send it back if you don't like it. Then you can try the Axe Fx 2 if you don't like the Kemper. Do yourself a favor and buy some of the profiles from The Amp Factory. You can buy individual amps if you want. I have never been happier with my high gain sounds! Good luck!


----------



## wilch

I'm loving it through my new audio interface (Roland Quad-Capture over the Presonus Audiobox 22VSL). Though I still prefer the sound when recorded via the XLR in's as opposed to direct via spdif. There's something more "rounded" with the sound when going via XLR and 48kHz instead of 44 (default for spdif out on the kemper...), even when mixing down. Maybe I'm hearing things?

Jzbass25, I've got some marshally lead tones going on with the latest thing I put up:


I'm using a profile called "Sheryl C." for the lead tone in that. Can't remember if it's a stock tone or not. Very touch sensitive. Also using one of Keith Merrow's clean tones with a delay added in the Kemper.


----------



## col

wilch said:


> There's something more "rounded" with the sound when going via XLR and 48kHz instead of 44 (default for spdif out on the kemper...), even when mixing down. Maybe I'm hearing things?



I hear the same thing, there's a very slight drop in the amount of high end. Probably caused by the extra D/A-A/D stage.

EDIT: I made some more Dual Rectifier profiles, slightly scooped and really scooped variations this time:

https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen/rectifier-scooped-kemper-1

https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen/rectifier-scooped

Criticism, feedback? Especially if it's negative feedback I'd like to hear it.


----------



## Decapitated

col said:


> I hear the same thing, there's a very slight drop in the amount of high end. Probably caused by the extra D/A-A/D stage.
> 
> EDIT: I made some more Dual Rectifier profiles, slightly scooped and really scooped variations this time:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen/rectifier-scooped-kemper-1
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen/rectifier-scooped
> 
> Criticism, feedback? Especially if it's negative feedback I'd like to hear it.



I liked them all: they each have their own thing going on. Great job!


----------



## mikenothing

Hey guys, finally finished up my kemper rack rig. just thought I would share with you guys


----------



## sage

^^Sick looking rig of the future right there...


----------



## sage

Oh, holy sweet crispy crap... I just had my first full volume rehearsal with the Kemper. Flawless. Absolutely flawless. Sounded phenomenal through my power amp/cab setup. Patches all changed like I expected them to. Wah sounded really wah-ish. I did some minor fiddling with effects, volumes, and gain structures, it took seconds. Changed guitars and you could hear the pickup changes, the nuances of the woods, everything. I had been crushing the natural tone of the guitars under so many layers of buffers that I had almost forgotten that my guitars have different characters beyond neck thicknesses or how I have a love/hate relationship with Tune-o-Matic bridges. And, hallelujah and holy shit, the amp models I chose sounded incredible. I could get real feedback. I could make the amp talk with my pick dynamics. Fuck! It's so, so incredible. I'm really glad we got a shot at rehearsing with it before our show tomorrow, but I could have easily just shown up tomorrow, never having played it at full volume, set it up, and partied. It's really that simple and elegant a solution to bloody near every gear related problem I've ever had as a guitarist.


----------



## Quitty

col said:


> I hear the same thing, there's a very slight drop in the amount of high end. Probably caused by the extra D/A-A/D stage.



Exactly.

Sage: Glad you're digging it, man - it's been a long time coming.

I bit the bullet and bought 3 Amp Factory amps yesterday - one vintage, one mid-era Marshall and one high gain - 
I'm starting to think i just really don't like Andy's take on high-gain amps


----------



## DC23

So guys! I am ordering a Kemper this weekend. Both the rack and black lunchbox are the same price. Any updated opinion on whether to go lunchbox or rack??? I have never seen a Kemper in person so it's hard for me to compare. Did any rack guys regret not getting the lunchbox or the vice versa? i am a bedroom player and this will be in my home studio. 

I do not for see gigging anytime soon so I doubt I'll need to rack it: I just don't know if rack is the more desirable way to go even just for resale value down the road (are the rack more popular than the lunchbox?). I remember there was a lot of bickering that the lunchbox didn't have rack ears haha.

I'm hoping the Kemper will be around for a long time, so I don't wanna make the wrong decision!


----------



## Quitty

DC23 said:


> So guys! I am ordering a Kemper this weekend. Both the rack and black lunchbox are the same price. Any updated opinion on whether to go lunchbox or rack??? I have never seen a Kemper in person so it's hard for me to compare. Did any rack guys regret not getting the lunchbox or the vice versa? i am a bedroom player and this will be in my home studio.
> 
> I do not for see gigging anytime soon so I doubt I'll need to rack it: I just don't know if rack is the more desirable way to go even just for resale value down the road (are the rack more popular than the lunchbox?). I remember there was a lot of bickering that the lunchbox didn't have rack ears haha.
> 
> I'm hoping the Kemper will be around for a long time, so I don't wanna make the wrong decision!



I've got the toaster version - it's easier to lug around and has an extra dedicated control on the front that might or might not be useful.
The usb is on the front in the rack, and back on the toaster which is a bit of a nuisance, but only until you get your machine set up the way you like it.

I see no reason to get a rack version if you're not using a rack - the form factor is less convenient if this doesn't go in a rack or flightcase - but that's me.


----------



## wilch

DC23 said:


> So guys! I am ordering a Kemper this weekend. Both the rack and black lunchbox are the same price. Any updated opinion on whether to go lunchbox or rack??? I have never seen a Kemper in person so it's hard for me to compare. Did any rack guys regret not getting the lunchbox or the vice versa? i am a bedroom player and this will be in my home studio.
> 
> I do not for see gigging anytime soon so I doubt I'll need to rack it: I just don't know if rack is the more desirable way to go even just for resale value down the road (are the rack more popular than the lunchbox?). I remember there was a lot of bickering that the lunchbox didn't have rack ears haha.
> 
> I'm hoping the Kemper will be around for a long time, so I don't wanna make the wrong decision!



I also am a home-only user. I bought the rack because it fit where I wanted it to on my desk. Plus it was "new" and I wanted the "new" thing. 

The lunchbox has lights on the bottom 4 knobs, where the rack doesn't. Other than that, it's personal preference. You either like rack gear, need it to fit somewhere, or what it looks like doesn't matter. The usb on the front is also a nice to have with the rack.


----------



## sage

I'm a gigging musician (again... finally) and I went with the lunchbox for ease of transport between the rehearsal space and the house. If I had gone with the rack, I would have put it in a 4 spacer with a power amp and probably would be less likely to drag it to and fro. If things get really serious, I plan to mount the toaster to a 1U rack tray and put it in a 6 spacer with the power amp to keep it nice and safe. Basically, if you remove the feet from the toaster, you can use the screw holes to mount it to a tray. But for now, it's gonna move around in a padded bag and I'm OK with that.

And the toaster has 2 more knobs on it. I think it separates the two delay controls from the two reverb controls. Must not be a big deal or they wouldn't have omitted them.


----------



## ascl

I have a rack in my study/music room... and I still went for the toaster. It's nice and small and easy to move around, and the interface seems a bit better laid out to me. And it's just cool! Not a boring rack mount thing, funky toaster!

There really isn't much in it tho, get whichever form factor you like more.


----------



## DC23

Thanks for the input, guys! I think I'm gonna rock the lunchbox. I am a fan of the 'new' things, so it's hard to say no when they're the same price, but I feel like the the lunchbox may suit me better (and I like the extra LEDs and two knobs). Although I haven't seen it in person, I hear the control spacing is a little more user friendly on the lunchbox. It does look more unique too....I had an Axe II so it's kind of nice to 'get away' from that look when you're trying something new!

Thanks all! I will update as soon as I get more info on it!


----------



## flint757

wilch said:


> I also am a home-only user. I bought the rack because it fit where I wanted it to on my desk. Plus it was "new" and I wanted the "new" thing.
> 
> The lunchbox has lights on the bottom 4 knobs, where the rack doesn't. Other than that, it's personal preference. You either like rack gear, need it to fit somewhere, or what it looks like doesn't matter. The usb on the front is also a nice to have with the rack.



I plugged a USB extender in the back of mine and just tuck it up on the top. Works just fine and is super convenient.



sage said:


> I'm a gigging musician (again... finally) and I went with the lunchbox for ease of transport between the rehearsal space and the house. If I had gone with the rack, I would have put it in a 4 spacer with a power amp and probably would be less likely to drag it to and fro. If things get really serious, I plan to mount the toaster to a 1U rack tray and put it in a 6 spacer with the power amp to keep it nice and safe. Basically, if you remove the feet from the toaster, you can use the screw holes to mount it to a tray. But for now, it's gonna move around in a padded bag and I'm OK with that.
> 
> And the toaster has 2 more knobs on it. I think it separates the two delay controls from the two reverb controls. Must not be a big deal or they wouldn't have omitted them.



I ended up putting mine in my rack on a 1U tray as well, but I just wrapped it with velcro on to the tray so it could come off easily if i wanted to travel light.


----------



## sage

First Kemper gig was a total success. It sounded really great, even though there was no sound reinforcement and all the sound came from my cab, I got lots of positive comments on my guitar sound. MIDI switch worked really well. Setup was every bit as easy as it would have been with my traditional rig... Actually, easier. I had 4 fewer cables to plug in.


----------



## col

I made a quick "reamp walkthrough for dummies" vid:


----------



## Lothar

My buddy and his band recorded this with my profiles:

https://soundcloud.com/bandgutshot/02-a-kemper-v-3


I think it kick ass and chews bubblegum.
It is a 50wat EVH 5150III Red Channel profiled with my Ibanez RG7680 LTD1 with BKP Painkillers.

The record was made using RAN Crusher 7 string with BKP Aftermath.


----------



## ascl

col said:


> I made a quick "reamp walkthrough for dummies" vid:




Damn, you could have posted this two days ago! I just figured this out! hah. The constant latency thing is a bit annoying it is so hidden. Wish it was labelled (because, of course, I didn't find that mentioned in the forums until after I was experiencing phase issues).

Anyway, thanks for posting, at least I know I was doing it right


----------



## col

ascl said:


> Damn, you could have posted this two days ago! I just figured this out! hah. The constant latency thing is a bit annoying it is so hidden. Wish it was labelled (because, of course, I didn't find that mentioned in the forums until after I was experiencing phase issues).
> 
> Anyway, thanks for posting, at least I know I was doing it right



I think they added that because of a user request. But it could at least say something under the button.


----------



## Acrid

Got mine last wk, really happy with it so far


----------



## kerman

Here is my little studio


----------



## Acrid

Can anyone recommend a decent audio interface to use with the Kemper? Been considering one of the following : Focusrite Scarlett 18i6, Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 or a Presonus Audio Box 22VSL.


----------



## DC23

Acrid said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent audio interface to use with the Kemper? Been considering one of the following : Focusrite Scarlett 18i6, Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 or a Presonus Audio Box 22VSL.



I just wouldn't go with the Scarlet 2i2 as it does not have spdif. If you are ever planning on reamping, you should probably have that option (as far as my understanding goes). I have an old M-Audio Firewire solo that I will be using with my new Kemper that should be here (hopefully!) this coming week!!!!


----------



## Andless

Acrid said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent audio interface to use with the Kemper? Been considering one of the following : Focusrite Scarlett 18i6, Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 or a Presonus Audio Box 22VSL.





DC23 said:


> I just wouldn't go with the Scarlet 2i2 as it does not have spdif. If you are ever planning on reamping, you should probably have that option (as far as my understanding goes). I have an old M-Audio Firewire solo that I will be using with my new Kemper that should be here (hopefully!) this coming week!!!!



Make sure you have coaxial spdif and the ability to record through spdif and analog signal simultaneously, so you can record your dry track separately should you ever need to send the signal back to kemper for re-amping.

(I have no experience with the interfaces you mention, personally I'm using RME UCX and couldn't be happier.)


----------



## greglecompte

you don't half to have spidif for reamping you can always send signal through an output of your interface into a reamp box and plug into the front of the kemper reamp boxes cost like 100 dollars or you can build for for relatively cheep if you ar interested in building one i can draw a schematic and send it to you


----------



## flint757

A lot more conversions though. Whether that matter comes up to preference.


----------



## wilch

Presonus 22vsl doesn't have coax spdif. Presonus also seem to not be updating their windows drivers for the thing. So if you're on Windows definitely stay away from Presonus, IMO.

I moved from a 22vsl to a Roland QuadCapture and couldn't be happier (has spdif in and out too, which is a bonus). Initial setup was also easier for the Roland. Lots of Windows support too. If you have a Mac though, and don't care for spdif the Presonus would be fine.

The Roland onscreen interface and setup is also much better and more intuitive.


----------



## Acrid

Thanks for the replies guys. Sounds like the Roland might be the way to go, would that be fine for reamping also?


----------



## Andless

greglecompte said:


> you don't half to have spidif for reamping you can always send signal through an output of your interface into a reamp box and plug into the front of the kemper reamp boxes cost like 100 dollars or you can build for for relatively cheep if you ar interested in building one i can draw a schematic and send it to you



Yes, recording/reamping without using spdif on the kemper would of course be perfectly fine... ... again, a preferences thing.

On the other hand, my take on it is if you invest in the Kemper, why try to save a couple of bucks on the interface if your in the market of upgrading and getting one with spidif is an option? 

Also, many people in this thread have hinted at reasonably priced spdif-capable interfaces, I'd say do a bit of research and go get one.


----------



## Andless

Acrid said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Sounds like the Roland might be the way to go, would that be fine for reamping also?



QUAD-CAPTURE: USB 2.0 Audio Interface | Roland U.S.

Yup. That looks like it will fit the bill. Good luck!


----------



## flint757

Are there still no usb 3.0 interfaces?


----------



## wilch

Acrid said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Sounds like the Roland might be the way to go, would that be fine for reamping also?





Andless said:


> QUAD-CAPTURE: USB 2.0 Audio Interface | Roland U.S.
> 
> Yup. That looks like it will fit the bill. Good luck!



+1.

Has 2x TRS/balanced line inputs at the front, and spdif (coax) stereo in, and out at the back.

Very easy to bring the dry guitar signal out of the Kemper into the front line inputs, and the "wet" signal out into the spdif in the back. One thing I found, and mentioned earlier in this thread, or another on the Kemper, is that the spdif signal seems more harsh(open/bright) than going via the balanced inputs. It's not a bad thing though.

One thing I loved/love about the Roland is that I opened the box, ran the install, plugged everything in, and it just worked. Everything just worked.

You can even have the QuadCapture "autosens" your line inputs if you want (so you don't have to screw around with volume and line input gain clipping etc - beginners stuff).


FWIW, I had to screw around with the Presonus 22VSL a lot to figure out wtf was going on with some of the latency created by the VSL software in Windows, and other nonsense with noise at various recording settings, but none at others...then latency here and not there. All stuff that the Mac users on the Presonus forums don't seem to have to deal with.

Roland on Windows though...just works, and works well. The DAC in the Roland is higher quality too I think. Well, it sounds different through my Yamaha HS50m's. Nicer, warmer.


----------



## Runander

Can you use 2 monitors like the Alto TS as well as sending a signal to the PA system? Would be sweet to have your own monitors on stage


----------



## MetalBuddah

Just ordered my white Kemper lunchbox and carrying case from Sweetwater for less than the price of the Kemper! Expect some pics and a NKD soon


----------



## Sepultorture

flint757 said:


> Are there still no usb 3.0 interfaces?



RME makes one interface with it right now

the MADIface XT


----------



## sandalhat

I guess at this point it's off topic, heh, but I just joined the KPA owners club yesterday and I have to say I'm ecstatic! Very much looking forward to delving deeper into what the unit can do, but even what I've done with it so far is incredible. To slightly contribute to the current conversation, I already had an interface before buying the Kemper, and it doesn't have S/PDIF. The sound quality is still awesome IMO even with the extra conversions, so I think I'm not going to worry about replacing the interface.


----------



## flint757

At the end of the day all that matters is if the sound being produced is something you like. Science be damned.


----------



## VESmedic

sandalhat said:


> I guess at this point it's off topic, heh, but I just joined the KPA owners club yesterday and I have to say I'm ecstatic! Very much looking forward to delving deeper into what the unit can do, but even what I've done with it so far is incredible. To slightly contribute to the current conversation, I already had an interface before buying the Kemper, and it doesn't have S/PDIF. The sound quality is still awesome IMO even with the extra conversions, so I think I'm not going to worry about replacing the interface.



dont fall into the hype about the S/PDIF, some of the biggest engineers in metal who use the kemper on all of their albums don't even use the spdif function when reamping, they just do it the "normal way" with the direct out...seriously, no reason to stress about it.


----------



## sandalhat

Good to see that it doesn't seem to be a big deal. Gotta love "one less thing to worry about", which the Kemper seems to deliver in droves! For my meager needs it's already totally reshaping how I can choose to play and record. Great unit!


----------



## MetalBuddah

It came 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/239860-ntd-new-toaster-day.html#post3588017


----------



## xCaptainx

MetalBuddah said:


> I came
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/239860-ntd-new-toaster-day.html#post3588017




congrats! insane amounts of GAS for one of these right now!


----------



## MetalBuddah

xCaptainx said:


> congrats! insane amounts of GAS for one of these right now!



Feed the beast!!!! BUY ONE NOW


----------



## Sepultorture

MetalBuddah said:


> Feed the beast!!!! BUY ONE NOW



In time, yes indeed, in time


----------



## ShadowAMD

I keep umming and arrring about re-visiting one..

Just not sure.. I'll start clip listening again..


----------



## Darren James

I'm also gassing!!! I was planning on buying an HD pro plus two powered monitors but I'm thinking of just saving a bit more and getting the kemper. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Andless

No-brainer. If you can afford the kemper, save up and buy it.


----------



## DC23

I love my new Kemper. Made a NKD thread but it got lost in some others lol. Can't believe how great the tones can be. I downloaded a CH3 Herbert profile a bit ago and finally imported it last night and WOW! Not to mention the couple Amp Factory profiles I bought to try out. Would love to buy more but they're damn expensive!!


----------



## ShadowAMD

Andless said:


> No-brainer. If you can afford the kemper, save up and buy it.



Already had it, wasn't in love first time round..

But I've heard improvements.. Soooo.. Money is slipping out of my GAS ridden wallet.


----------



## Darren James

ShadowAMD said:


> Already had it, wasn't in love first time round..
> 
> But I've heard improvements.. Soooo.. Money is slipping out of my GAS ridden wallet.



If you don't mind me asking, what didn't you like about it?


----------



## DavidLopezJr

So has anyone used a Kemper and profiled VSTs? If so how would this be done? Considering how many awesome VSTs there are online and the amount of tweaking they allow, this sounds like an awesome option for me.

My main fear about Kemper is being limited to one specific profile and this would allow me to have that control I would want.


----------



## col

DavidLopezJr said:


> So has anyone used a Kemper and profiled VSTs? If so how would this be done? Considering how many awesome VSTs there are online and the amount of tweaking they allow, this sounds like an awesome option for me.
> 
> My main fear about Kemper is being limited to one specific profile and this would allow me to have that control I would want.



I don't really see how you would be limited to a one profile when there are more than 3000 available.

But, you can profile vsts simply by connecting the send from the kpa to your interface, load the vst in your daw, enable direct monitoring so that the vst is audible while tracking, take a line out from your interface and connect it to the return of the kpa and profile your plugin chain.

There are a few Lepou Legion profiles on the exchange.


----------



## mrmoose

Here you can download 2 profiles for Metal.

Enjoy!
Metallfabriken » Downloads


----------



## DavidLopezJr

col said:


> I don't really see how you would be limited to a one profile when there are more than 3000 available.
> 
> But, you can profile vsts simply by connecting the send from the kpa to your interface, load the vst in your daw, enable direct monitoring so that the vst is audible while tracking, take a line out from your interface and connect it to the return of the kpa and profile your plugin chain.
> 
> There are a few Lepou Legion profiles on the exchange.


Well my thing is that I might end up traveling a lot in the future and it would be nice to have the same exact tones I have on the road put into a unit. Thanks for the help though man!


----------



## Darren James

Is it possible to put effects in the loop, (digitally I mean) just like an axefx? I like to put one in the loop of my Mesa and would like to do the same thing.


----------



## flint757

Yep, there is an effects loop and that is its purpose.


----------



## Darren James

flint757 said:


> Yep, there is an effects loop and that is its purpose.



Awesome, thanks


----------



## ShadowAMD

Darren James said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what didn't you like about it?



The sonic quality seemed diluted slightly, it wasn't easy to make it sound high fidelity and in your face like an axe fx or a real amp with a good recording setup.. Although it did sound more natural than the axe and it was a damn site easier just to setup and go with the Kemper..

I bought it literally when it came out, so I'm looking to test a newer unit. If it can at least match the quality sound of my amp for recording I'm in.


----------



## wilch

Looks like 1.8.2 official was released at the end of last month. Downloading and upgrading now 

http://www.kemper-amps.com/page/ren...o/Kemper_Profiling_Amplifier___Downloads.html


----------



## Allealex

Hi all, i'm looking for some informations about this unit! Does it work as a USB interface? What kind of effects does it have?


----------



## wilch

Hmmm, I can't find any of the pitch shifting effects :\...

edit: all good.... Was twisting the wrong knob. I'm still relatively new. Left knob, "type"... *shakes head*. Embarrassing.


----------



## Quitty

Allealex said:


> Hi all, i'm looking for some informations about this unit! Does it work as a USB interface? What kind of effects does it have?



It is not an interface.
As for effects, try here.


----------



## Allealex

So if i wanted to record i'd have to buy an inteface?


----------



## ShadowAMD

Allealex said:


> So if i wanted to record i'd have to buy an inteface?



Just buy a cheap S/Pdif interface.


----------



## Quitty

Allealex said:


> So if i wanted to record i'd have to buy an inteface?



The KPA puts out sound. That's that.
It does that over a mono PL, stereo PL or s/pdif. It's your call what to do with that.
If all you do is record guitar sketches, you could do with your on-board realtek.


----------



## MixEngineerJC

Looking for some good profiles on the Kemper for the 8 string. Looking for more of the Stephen Carpenter tone of the Deftones, not really looking for the djent sound. The Ola profiles do not sound good on my SC-608b, even after EQ. I'm a recording a mix engineer so I have spent hours looking for a good heavy tone for this thing for my clients, but always end up micing up a real cab. I know Stephen uses the Axe-fx, but I love the sound of the kemper. I can make my six and seven strings sound great, but need some help with the 8! Any suggestions would be cool as I am new to this forum. Thanks


----------



## Allealex

Quitty said:


> The KPA puts out sound. That's that.
> It does that over a mono PL, stereo PL or s/pdif. It's your call what to do with that.
> If all you do is record guitar sketches, you could do with your on-board realtek.



All right thank you!


----------



## Allealex

Just curious, why did you choose a Kemper over an Axe Fx or a real amp? Are you a bedroom player or do you gig? Let me know guys, this could be interesting


----------



## SnowfaLL

MixEngineerJC said:


> Looking for some good profiles on the Kemper for the 8 string. Looking for more of the Stephen Carpenter tone of the Deftones, not really looking for the djent sound. The Ola profiles do not sound good on my SC-608b, even after EQ. I'm a recording a mix engineer so I have spent hours looking for a good heavy tone for this thing for my clients, but always end up micing up a real cab. I know Stephen uses the Axe-fx, but I love the sound of the kemper. I can make my six and seven strings sound great, but need some help with the 8! Any suggestions would be cool as I am new to this forum. Thanks



might be obvious but if you end up just micing a real cab in the end, ever thought of profiling that setup?? then you can tweak it on the kemper and have it easy to direct in without the setup


----------



## Nitrobattery

I bought mine as a recording tool. I tend to favor loud tube amps, but I can't exactly crank 100 and 150 watt amps in an apartment at 1am when I want to be tracking something. To my ears, the Kemper just sounds more like the real thing than the Axe FX does. The Axe is a KILLER unit, it just depends on what you're looking for. I was looking for a great way to capture the sounds of some of my favorite amps, and get 98% of the tone of the real thing with headphones going into my DAW. I've tried tons of plugins, tried an Axe II etc etc and for just straight ahead capturing tones...the Kemper is incredible. 

That said, a lot of guys get some great results with an Axe. But unlike the Kemper, it definitely sounds like something in the ballpark of the amp you're after instead of, "Man, I'm having a hard time even telling if that's not the real thing". So as a live unit, the Axe is damn near impossible to beat. Incredible effects, built like a tank, and sounds killer. For recording, I'd go with a Kemper over an Axe every time. But like I said if I was looking for a live unit, I'd probably go with the Axe. Both can be used live and both can be used in the studio....but I think the Kemper really excels in a studio environment whereas the Axe is the ultimate live tool. 

Anyway, that's just my 2 cents


----------



## sage

Gigging and recording guitarist here. I am a pretty versatile guitarist (old), and I found myself jonesing for a wide variety of tube amplifiers. I owned a pair of my favourite tube amps (Mesa Single Rec and a Black Pearl 30) and found myself wishing I could use them both at the same time. So I did that for a while. I'm also an effects junkie and I had a mega board that was 46" x 20" with a G-System and a bunch of other weird boxes. I was looking at a rig that had cost me thousands to put together, required a lot of maintenance, and was sucking tone from my beloved tube amps. And then I started wanting more amps. I played a Fender Deluxe that was lovely. I really wanted a DC-30. I played a friend's Dr. Z. I played another friend's Mark IV. Things started getting out of hand. Being super old, I'd written off modellers years ago when the first Pods and the HD147 had really failed to impress me. I'd messed around with Guitar Rig and some other software solutions and was still not swayed. Then folks started using Axe FX. Seemed cool, sounded legit, but I was really put off by anecdotal stories of full evenings spent editing a single patch. Ain't nobody got time for that! Then the Kemper came along and all the clips I heard, well, I couldn't tell which was live and which was Memorex. So I tried to figure out how to swing the KPA. Sold the two amps, one of the cabs, the G-System, and a bunch of the pedals. Bought a Ground Control Pro and a Mission Engineering expression pedal. Found a Velocity 300. Then I located a KPA at the price I wanted to pay. Put it all together, mapped out rigs for 9 songs with 3-4 rig changes per song in under 3 hours. Rehearsed with it once and quickly played two shows with it. I have to disagree that the KPA is a studio only machine. It was flawless live. It's a very robust little toaster. It travels well. It's easy to set up on stage. I get real feedback on the higher gain profiles and it's every bit as touch sensitive as the Black Pearl was. The sound guy loved the way it sounded direct through the FOH. And I love how simple it is to use, to make and save changes, to switch patches, to do everything that my old rig ever did (save for the MuRF... but the Axe FX doesn't do that, either) and sound better in the process. Because, at the end of the day, even if the KPA is only getting me, say, 90% of the way to the tube amp, it's still getting more tube like tone than my tube rig was getting with all that buffering in the way. My signal chain had 5 buffers before it hit the input of the amp and as many as 6 more before it managed to get back into the effects return. And I think it's getting me waaaaay closer than 90% of the way there. It's dead simple to use, even for me, and I sound amazing. My band was blown away by my old rig, they're even more psyched on my sound now. I've never been happier, not only with my sound, not only with the nearly limitless amp profiles I can download and play with, not only with the quality and variety of effects, but with the sheer simplicity and elegance of the programming and switching. I can't recommend it enough. To be able to dial up incredible tones and not have to mess about with mic'ing in the studio is priceless.


----------



## metal_sam14

The public beta for firmware version 2.0 is up! Here is the link and lowdown on the changes: 
Profiler | Kemper Profiling Amplifier | Downloads



> NEW: 2.0.0 Public Beta can now be downloaded (select: Operating System Beta Versions)
> User Interface
> 
> 
> added: Performance Mode with 125 performances 5 slots each to store and organize rig. These up to 625 rigs can be tweaked and stored independently from Browse pool.
> added: Extended foot controller support incl. new MIDI control change #48-54 to step/scroll through performances and select slot. For details please consult Addendum 2.0.
> added: Tuner Mode automatically activated while MIDI volume equals &#8216;0&#8217;.
> added: separate controller for Pitch pedal available in MIDI (control change #4) as well as for expression pedals directly connected
> changed: volume and Wah (and Pitch) can be flexibly assigned to each expression pedal directly connected
> added: Wah pedal can be shared to also control Pitch and/or volume (MIDI as well as directly connected expression pedals).
> added: MIDI control change #73 to control Monitor Volume
> Audio
> 
> 
> added: Pure Tuning and Formant Shift parameter in several Pitch effects
> changed: Tuner range increased (1/4 note) and accuracy improved
> fixed: Mix parameter of MicroPitch
> fixed: Phaser sound anomalyPerformance and Stability
> improved: recognition of corrupted rig/preset files
> Factory Rigs
> 
> 
> added: the following rigs are included in firmware*Rig Pack 04, Keith Merrow Signature Rig Pack, Gundy Keller Rigs, Pitch Shifter Rigs, The Amp Factory Rig Pack II
> changed: 60 factory rigs are not included in this firmware anymore, however are still available as Legacy Factory Rigs 2012 on our download pag
> *New factory rigs can be imported via &#8216;Factory Rig&#8217; import function in the System Menu.
> 
> Factory Presets
> 
> 
> added: presets for all Pitch Shifter effects are automatically imported during upgrade
> Warnings
> 
> A small number of Pitch Shifter parameters will be reset to their default value, because we had to change their internal location for better compatibility with Lock and Local Presets. These are mainly parameters of the Harmonic Shift, so it's no big deal. The scales are not touched. Before upgrading the firmware those parameters have to be written down and readjusted after the update. These are the parameters in question: Smooth Chords, Voice 1 Interval, Voice 2 Interval, and Key.
> 
> Assignment of an expression pedal directly connected and configured as Wah pedal needs to be renewed after upgrading to and downgrading from this firmware.


----------



## flint757

I'm so excited. Damn you work!


----------



## mikenothing

MixEngineerJC said:


> Looking for some good profiles on the Kemper for the 8 string. Looking for more of the Stephen Carpenter tone of the Deftones, not really looking for the djent sound. The Ola profiles do not sound good on my SC-608b, even after EQ. I'm a recording a mix engineer so I have spent hours looking for a good heavy tone for this thing for my clients, but always end up micing up a real cab. I know Stephen uses the Axe-fx, but I love the sound of the kemper. I can make my six and seven strings sound great, but need some help with the 8! Any suggestions would be cool as I am new to this forum. Thanks


 
I use a 7 string with Seymour Duncan blackouts tuned to Drop Ab. I use the Bulb Rhythm Patch which is profiled from the axe fx, the Fluff profile pack, and Olas Triple Recto. All of these have been tweaked/modified. As with the Axe Fx, you will have to tweak the profiles to your liking. No profile will magically sound like Stef's sound without tweaking. I suggest you spend some time EQing the closest sounding profile to your liking. Also a lot of people have had success using Izotope Ozone to "tone-match" recorded tones. Best of luck!


----------



## MetalBuddah

So how are you guys liking performance mode?? This is literally the most convenient thing ever for making my band's backing tracks


----------



## djpharoah

Man... wondering if I should give up the Ultra for one of these... especially now that it comes in a rack unit!


----------



## metal_sam14

MetalBuddah said:


> So how are you guys liking performance mode?? This is literally the most convenient thing ever for making my band's backing tracks



I love it! I can have all of my harmonies set in the key for different songs and all the specific rigs I need.



djpharoah said:


> Man... wondering if I should give up the Ultra for one of these... especially now that it comes in a rack unit!



Not to be that guy, but i reckon you will love it man, if you have any questions for a user, feel free to hit me up, I am happy to help


----------



## halomojo

That's great to hear! I have yet to see anyone use a Kemper live. The new model with the poweramp built in looks like it could really make things easy. I hope to check one of these units out someday.


----------



## Djentliman

This band called Scent Of Remain i saw at the 90 proof night club in Knoxville, TN used the rack mount version paired with a Mesa 2:90 and a mesa rectifier cab. The other guitarist had a Marshall JVM and the Kemper could be heard miles above the Marshall in terms of who cut through more. His tone was also very awesome!


----------



## ascl

I love the idea of modellers, but hate tweaking, and have never been happy with the sound I've had from cheaper modellers. The Axe FX definitely had me interested, but the the tweaking really put me off. Then I was recommended a kemper by a friend... and absolutely love it. I play it more than my amp now.

I am only a bedroom player, but being able to record is important, so a real tube amp was a bit limiting by itself, hence my continued search for something. Now I have my KPA tho, it has totally killed any Amp GAS. I barely even try new profiles, I am so happy with the ones I have (I have about 6 which are perfect for me).


----------



## lust of decay

ascl said:


> I love the idea of modellers, but hate tweaking, and have never been happy with the sound I've had from cheaper modellers. The Axe FX definitely had me interested, but the the tweaking really put me off. Then I was recommended a kemper by a friend... and absolutely love it. I play it more than my amp now.
> 
> I am only a bedroom player, but being able to record is important, so a real tube amp was a bit limiting by itself, hence my continued search for something. Now I have my KPA tho, it has totally killed any Amp GAS. I barely even try new profiles, I am so happy with the ones I have (I have about 6 which are perfect for me).



if i buy a kemper today... can i get profiles for the diezle herbert, marshall jcm800(2203), engl savage, vht ultra lead/pitbull, rivera knucklehead, and a peavey 5150? if so... how? im in love with some really expensive hi-gain amps but cant afford to buy them all. it would be so awesome if i could make a modest investment that could possibly kill my amp GAS forever!

edit: sorry for hijacking this thread. droooolling bad for a kemper


----------



## geofreesun

IMO that could just be the Mesa power amp doing a lot of the magic there. I play my kemper through Krk monitors sometimes and mostly Mesa power amp, night and day difference.


Djentliman said:


> This band called Scent Of Remain i saw at the 90 proof night club in Knoxville, TN used the rack mount version paired with a Mesa 2:90 and a mesa rectifier cab. The other guitarist had a Marshall JVM and the Kemper could be heard miles above the Marshall in terms of who cut through more. His tone was also very awesome!


----------



## morethan6

lust of decay said:


> if i buy a kemper today... can i get profiles for the diezle herbert, marshall jcm800(2203), engl savage, vht ultra lead/pitbull, rivera knucklehead, and a peavey 5150? if so... how? im in love with some really expensive hi-gain amps but cant afford to buy them all. it would be so awesome if i could make a modest investment that could possibly kill my amp GAS forever!
> 
> edit: sorry for hijacking this thread. droooolling bad for a kemper



Have a look at this....and be warned, it's exactly what you want. So I hope you've already saved up.. 

Profiler | Rig Exchange Download


----------



## Navid

I will buy a Kemper because it can sound identical if not better than axe fx and costs less. It's as simple as that for me.


----------



## halomojo

morethan6 said:


> Have a look at this....and be warned, it's exactly what you want. So I hope you've already saved up..
> 
> Profiler | Rig Exchange Download



So are these profiles free to download? I couldn't really tell from the website. If so, that is amazing!


----------



## morethan6

halomojo said:


> So are these profiles free to download? I couldn't really tell from the website. If so, that is amazing!



Yeah I believe so...just have to sign up. I am suffering from extreme Kemper GAS and this is the main reason


----------



## halomojo

morethan6 said:


> Yeah I believe so...just have to sign up. I am suffering from extreme Kemper GAS and this is the main reason



WOW! I've known about the kemper for a while, but I guess I never really paid attention for some reason. I'd been toying around with the idea of getting an AxeFX for a while, but the cost of that rig was always more than I was willing to pay once you end up getting a power amp and foot controller. Seeing this website of all the different profiles you can download is kind of pushing me over the edge. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ShadowAMD

Is it only me that didn't get along with the Kemper? It would of been a perfect solution to all my needs. But the sound quality fell short, I've had much better success with an amp / loadbox and MixIR2 (Red-wirez). I went through ton's of profiles, spending a lot of time tweaking before I sent it back. The Axe FX to me was a better product but I couldn't stand the tweaking so sold it.

So any clips guys? I've used it, listened to all the youtube stuff etc. If I found out my issues were due to an inadequacy on my side, I wouldn't hesitate to give it another shot.


----------



## Curt

I have yet to try a kemper, but I have been talking to one of the sweetwater guys about them, lately. I know one thing for sure... I _really _want to try one.


----------



## DC23

Here's just something I threw together.  I wouldn't take this as a great example as it highlights my lack of recording/mixing/and composing skill more than anything else  lol

Kemp_trial1 by user948023973 on SoundCloud


----------



## Decapitated

I bought a Kemper because I had an Axe FX Ultra for about two years. I was really never happy with my heavy sounds. Now, I am completely happy. I have three or four sounds that bring a smile to my face every time I fire it up. I am just a bedroom player running mine through studio monitors. I can't imagine how good it would sound through some CLRs.


----------



## halomojo

Is anyone using the Kemper Power Rack?


----------



## metal_sam14

I can't say anything that hasn't already been said before in this thread, but I will say that the kemper is the best piece of gear I have ever owned and it sounds amazing


----------



## Mklane

Nothing to add, other than I really want one, I didn't know about the ability to download profiles from the net!


----------



## col

ShadowAMD said:


> Is it only me that didn't get along with the Kemper? It would of been a perfect solution to all my needs. But the sound quality fell short, I've had much better success with an amp / loadbox and MixIR2 (Red-wirez).
> 
> So any clips guys? I've used it, listened to all the youtube stuff etc. If I found out my issues were due to an inadequacy on my side, I wouldn't hesitate to give it another shot.



I'm the complete opposite. I used to record with tube amps to loadbox to impulses, and I'm getting far superior results to that with the Kemper. Impulses don't have the dynamics of a cab, the KPA does.

Clips
https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen


----------



## Quitty

ShadowAMD said:


> Is it only me that didn't get along with the Kemper? It would of been a perfect solution to all my needs. But the sound quality fell short, I've had much better success with an amp / loadbox and MixIR2 (Red-wirez). I went through ton's of profiles, spending a lot of time tweaking before I sent it back. The Axe FX to me was a better product but I couldn't stand the tweaking so sold it.



I think that, as opposed to the XFX, there's no real 'KPA sound signature'. I can give you clips, send you to Testament, Daath or Whitechapel's latest, or just over to youtube - but that's nothing you didn't know already.
It captures what you can conjure up.

For what it's worth, many people haven't been pleased with the stock profiles and these do have a typical sound, IMO, on account of Kemper having a particular ear.
Some of the user profiles and Andy's stuff, on the other hand... 
Not to mention Lasse Lammert's soon-to-be-introduced pack.
If you're enjoying IRs and plugins, just profile them and use them for reference. I did (It's a better way to implement IRs. Kemper's Cabmaker straight-out sucks).

Also, make sure you try it on a big speaker. I get the feeling this wasn't true on the XFXII, but this isn't trying to be a recording tool - it's trying to be an amp. It puts out very low frequencies and you'll need to hear them to really get the jist.

</>


----------



## ascl

col said:


> I'm the complete opposite. I used to record with tube amps to loadbox to impulses, and I'm getting far superior results to that with the Kemper. Impulses don't have the dynamics of a cab, the KPA does.
> 
> Clips
> https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen



Sounds killer! nice job.


----------



## wilch

ShadowAMD said:


> Is it only me that didn't get along with the Kemper? It would of been a perfect solution to all my needs. But the sound quality fell short, I've had much better success with an amp / loadbox and MixIR2 (Red-wirez). I went through ton's of profiles, spending a lot of time tweaking before I sent it back. The Axe FX to me was a better product but I couldn't stand the tweaking so sold it.
> 
> So any clips guys? I've used it, listened to all the youtube stuff etc. If I found out my issues were due to an inadequacy on my side, I wouldn't hesitate to give it another shot.



my stuff done with my Kemper:

Some Carcass: (all guitars = Kemper... 3x, left, right, middle)


Something of my own...more mellow, marshally, solo'y



I love the thing.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

ShadowAMD said:


> Is it only me that didn't get along with the Kemper? It would of been a perfect solution to all my needs. But the sound quality fell short, I've had much better success with an amp / loadbox and MixIR2 (Red-wirez). I went through ton's of profiles, spending a lot of time tweaking before I sent it back. The Axe FX to me was a better product but I couldn't stand the tweaking so sold it.
> 
> So any clips guys? I've used it, listened to all the youtube stuff etc. If I found out my issues were due to an inadequacy on my side, I wouldn't hesitate to give it another shot.



I liked mine but their was some things that I hated about it like the way you couldn't turn the gain down without affecting the character of the profile, the clicky attack, bugs, crashes, not enough EQ options, weird phase on some hi-gain profiles, system reset bugs etc

If I had my own amps I would have definitely kept it but I could never get the sound I wanted from other peoples profiles.


----------



## Quitty

drawnacrol said:


> I liked mine but their was some things that I hated about it like the way you couldn't turn the gain down without affecting the character of the profile, the clicky attack, bugs, crashes, not enough EQ options, weird phase on some hi-gain profiles, system reset bugs etc
> 
> If I had my own amps I would have definitely kept it but I could never get the sound I wanted from other peoples profiles.



I haven't encountered anything you're describing. The gain thing is a misunderstanding between you and the device - it most definitely retains the exact character of the profile when you change the gain - as opposed to an actual amp  - so for accuracy's sake different profiles should be taken for different gain levels.
Ditto with the phase thing - i think you just completely misunderstood the device.

Never encountered any clicky attack, never any crashes, rarely any bugs and only on the beta releases, EQ options are abundant, verging on excessive...
I dunno. I did start off on FW 1.6, maybe it was worse before?..


----------



## ramses

Quitty said:


> Never encountered any clicky attack, never any crashes, rarely any bugs and only on the beta releases, EQ options are abundant, verging on excessive...
> I dunno. I did start off on FW 1.6, maybe it was worse before?..



I started with FW 1.7, and I'm also confused by his comments. I guess he started with FW 0.9 or something like that


----------



## ramses

lust of decay said:


> if i buy a kemper today... can i get profiles for the diezle herbert, marshall jcm800(2203), engl savage, vht ultra lead/pitbull, rivera knucklehead, and a peavey 5150?



I have profiles for all those amps; multiple profiles for each one, in fact 

Kemper's website offers a number of professionally-made profiles free of charge. There are also quality profiles made by Kemper users.


----------



## Curt

Really wanting to pull the trigger on one of these...
Can any kemper owners possibly make a clip for me to push me that last bit?

Looking for a Mesa Rectifier metalcore tone. Just some quick generic metalcore/hardcore riff.
Good amount of mids, big low end without being muddy, smooth top end kind of tone. KSE-ish.

Thanks. :3


----------



## Larrikin666

Curt said:


> Really wanting to pull the trigger on one of these...
> Can any kemper owners possibly make a clip for me to push me that last bit?
> 
> Looking for a Mesa Rectifier metalcore tone. Just some quick generic metalcore/hardcore riff.
> Good amount of mids, big low end without being muddy, smooth top end kind of tone. KSE-ish.
> 
> Thanks. :3



Do you have a preferred tuning for this?


----------



## loktide

Curt said:


> Really wanting to pull the trigger on one of these...
> Can any kemper owners possibly make a clip for me to push me that last bit?
> 
> Looking for a Mesa Rectifier metalcore tone. Just some quick generic metalcore/hardcore riff.
> Good amount of mids, big low end without being muddy, smooth top end kind of tone. KSE-ish.
> 
> Thanks. :3





KSEish metalcore you say? here's a clip I made using JeffTDs backing track with a profile of my VH4:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/39784119/fizzbitch engage trogge!.mp3

guitar is 2 tracks panned L and R 100% as it comes from the kemper. no post-EQ or anything


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Quitty said:


> I haven't encountered anything you're describing. The gain thing is a misunderstanding between you and the device - it most definitely retains the exact character of the profile when you change the gain - as opposed to an actual amp  - so for accuracy's sake different profiles should be taken for different gain levels.
> Ditto with the phase thing - i think you just completely misunderstood the device.
> 
> Never encountered any clicky attack, never any crashes, rarely any bugs and only on the beta releases, EQ options are abundant, verging on excessive...
> I dunno. I did start off on FW 1.6, maybe it was worse before?..



No I'm sure I understood the device and I sent a lot of emails to support explaining these things. I can't remember what FM I was using. It was several versions before the tubescreamer was re-modelled. Looking at the Kemper site there seem to have been a ton of updates since so I'm guessing all these problems have been solved. They finally added performance mode too.


----------



## IkarusOnFire

I just got the power rack - so far just used it at home to get to know it, just get some sounds that I can test out in the rehearsal room. 
I'll be using it with an ENGL vintage 4x12 with celestion 30s in it - I'm hoping it'll beat my Mesa Boogie Road king which sounds awesome in that getup. I'll let you know how it sounds - have anyone else good (or bad) experiences with the kemper in a rehearsal setup - or live setup?


----------



## Quitty

IkarusOnFire said:


> I just got the power rack - so far just used it at home to get to know it, just get some sounds that I can test out in the rehearsal room.
> I'll be using it with an ENGL vintage 4x12 with celestion 30s in it - I'm hoping it'll beat my Mesa Boogie Road king which sounds awesome in that getup. I'll let you know how it sounds - have anyone else good (or bad) experiences with the kemper in a rehearsal setup - or live setup?



It kicks major ass in any situation - 
but i was sorely disappointed with it through a tube amp and guitar cab.
I'm hoping you'll have a better experience than i had, but i'm not too optimistic - 
the poweramp part of the profiled amp is in the cab section, and turning that off leads to unexpected results - you never know if a profile has a bright preamp and dark poweramp or vice versa, or if one of them is punchy and the other is subdued...
I wouldn't dial tones in on a full range system and expect them to work on a guitar amp. Especially not with the KPA.


----------



## HighGain510

I kept relatively quiet about it but I guess I'll talk about it now that I've made the switch officially... I'm a Kemper-owner now!  I sold my Axe-II and MFC to buy a Kemper and then used the extra cash to help pay down my bills. I figured several of my friends who I know are not endorsed by either Fractal or Kemper had advised me that after owning both, they either STILL own both or had sold off their Axe-II's for the Kemper!  After several long chats (few folks are from this board too, like Jesse! ) with these gents I decided to take the plunge since I still had my Alto TS115A around and I'm seriously glad I still had an FRFR option as it sounds AMAAAAAZING that way which makes sense since that's how it was intended to be played!  


I guess some folks have been able to tweak up profiles that sound good on a power amp + cab setup, but when I tried tweaking stuff to run with my EH 44 Magnum power amps into my guitar cabs I was less than thrilled with the result.  That's how I ran my Axe-II but I guess since the profiling setup is different than the Axe-II's power amp + cabinet modeling, it might not work out quite as well IMO. Again, it sounds like some dudes have been able to set up profiles to run very well through both solid state and tube power amps into guitar cabinets, so more power to them! I personally found FRFR to be the way to go, and you don't have to do any special tweaking to the profiles, mess around with the cabinets, etc. which is an added bonus. 


So yeah, several days in and several hours yesterday alone and I'm a huge fan! I love the Fractal stuff a ton, and when funds permit I'd absolutely love to have another Axe-Fx II back in the house as I really dig what you can do with that unit, but for now I'm VERY happy with the Kemper!  I downloaded a ton of the free profiles from the Rig Exchange and I guess since my came loaded with a more recent version of the OS it included a bunch of the rig packs on there stock (such as a bunch of the Amp Factory ones that were listed as supplemental packs on the Kemper site) so even before I had a chance to update to OS v2.0 and toss all my downloaded profiles on there, I was digging a lot of the stock profiles which is always nice!  There are a ton on there I likely would never use (the effects-laden patches that sound like total garbage still make me scratch my head... I'm not sure who these appeal to and why modeling manufacturers put them on the units when you can't make out ANY notes and everything just sounds like white noise with gobs of chorus/flanger/etc swirling around? BLECH, leave those off and free up the space for good/usable profiles/patches!  ) but to have so many great options already available out of the box was killer, very much like the stock patches on the Axe-II becoming WAY better in recent years than they were on the original unit, IMO. 


Still obviously very much in the honeymoon phase with the Kemper, but I had my buddy over for about 3 hours yesterday while we took turns playing, running through profiles and tweaking profiles to match up with my rig and we were both seriously blown away at how good the thing sounds! We spent a good deal of time with the clean/edge of break-up/mid-gain profiles (stuff that's EL-84 based like the Matchless and Vox patches and whatnot) that I've owned and played in person and all I can say is this thing nails it somehow!  It has that grind and chime that is very hard to reproduce in most models of these amps, it's there!  Mind = blown.  It's also amusing as he's not really much of a gear head, but after 3 hours with the unit he left my house asking me how much I paid for it and where he could buy one, I think he might be taking the plunge soon as well! It's THAT good!  He liked my Axe-II rig a ton too, but since he's not into high gain/metal stuff, the mid-gain and lower output stuff really shining on the Kemper might have been why he was so much more interested in the Kemper as far as I can tell.  Hanging out with me is not good for one's GAS levels, that's for certain! 


Bottom line, if you're running a Kemper OR and Axe-II, you're sitting pretty right now!  Both units sound phenomenal and it's a fantastic time to be a guitarist, that's all I can say!  I'm likely going to try to get my 5150 III 50w mic'd up through several of my cabinet/speaker combinations with some of MY guitars so I can run the refinement process and see if I can get some "optimal" profiles of my rig with my guitars, but after that I might be clearing the amp and most of my cabinets out of the house! I don't really need them, and at this point if the Kemper (and Axe-II sounded great through it as well) sounds this amazing through my fairly inexpensive Alto cabinet, I *REALLY* want to test it out through the Atomic CLR and hear how it sounds through a pro-level FRFR cabinet!


----------



## metal_sam14

Cool to hear man, glad you like it and welcome to the club!


----------



## metal_sam14

HighGain510 said:


> I *REALLY* want to test it out through the Atomic CLR and hear how it sounds through a pro-level FRFR cabinet!



Regarding this, I have a pair of Mackie HD1221's incoming in the next day or 2 for the Kemper, I would be happy to give you (or anyone for that matter) a review on how it sounds


----------



## Curt

Larrikin666 said:


> Do you have a preferred tuning for this?


 Drop A# or drop C.


----------



## HighGain510

metal_sam14 said:


> Regarding this, I have a pair of Mackie HD1221's incoming in the next day or 2 for the Kemper, I would be happy to give you (or anyone for that matter) a review on how it sounds



Right on.  Personally I'm still a little gunshy of Mackie stuff after the issues they had originally... I know they said it was going to be fixed on the newer ones, but not something I really want to mess around with on the off-chance that it's still an issue.  Plus I won't be running in stereo and the CLR is supposed to be one of the best-sounding options on the market, just wish Atomic could get the supply to meet the demand already!  

I tested the Alto out against a bunch of other (more expensive) FRFR alternatives in a big GC down in NC when I visited Ryan, and out of all of them the Alto 15" was the winner. They didn't have any Mackie's in stock, but this beat out the QSC and Yamaha stuff when we tested them so I know the Alto is pretty awesome, but the CLR is supposed to be on a whole different level so I'm very interested in trying that one out specifically.


----------



## Quitty

Don't know how relevant this will be to you, but the KPA also seems to produce frequency responses more in line with what i'm used to hearing from an actual amp - 
meaning you can't really hear the low end through studio monitors and small speakers in general - as opposed to my experience with the Axe.

A 15" works wonders. A ultra-powerful 12" might be even better, but i never found one for cheap.

Also, i'll risk the shit hitting the proverbial fan and say that i haven't been that impressed with Atomic's work thus far - haven't tried the newer models, though.
It seems he's being pushed very hard by the XFX community over on the fractal forums and on TGP, but i haven't really seen the light.


----------



## sage

POI that may or may not be of any use to anyone ever. The monitor out is defeated if the main out is hooked up to an XLR with phantom power supplied. 

Discovered this during a live-off-the-floor recording session where I wanted to have the KPA go to the Saffire Pro 40 and monitor through the cab for in the room. I couldn't figure out why it wasn't working, so I just mic'ed the cab (with fabulous results), but did a trial and error thing with it later and figured out that the phantom power was the problem.


----------



## HighGain510

Quitty said:


> Also, i'll risk the shit hitting the proverbial fan and say that i haven't been that impressed with Atomic's work thus far - haven't tried the newer models, though.



The Atomic CLR wasn't designed by the typical guy(s) at Atomic though, it was designed by Jay Mitchell who is a loudspeaker and electronic designer/tester who is well-known in the industry apparently (I only say apparently because I don't follow the who's who of the speaker industry, but it seems he is a "somebody" in that circle! ). Basically dude knows his shit, and the folks who have the CLR have said it is everything it was cracked up to be. I'd say the fact that I've seen MAYBE 2-3 hit the used market since they came out likely speaks to that a bit.  Comparing their previous work to the CLR is a mistake, they're providing the factory to put things together, but they didn't design the CLR cabinet or the speaker setup used within it, that would be all Jay Mitchell.


----------



## Alex6534

So has anyone here ordered the Uno4Kemper chip yet? Planning to order mine next week; still to try out Performance mode too.

Also has anyone found any hidden gem profiles? Always looking for something new to try; this little box just keeps getting better.


----------



## Lothar

I just got mine today


----------



## metal_sam14

I have a set of the stickers on order, figured they would look cool on my ground control pro.


----------



## HighGain510

Lothar said:


> I just got mine today



Ohhhh please update and let us know if it works well with the FCB1010! I've been thinking of grabbing one later as scrolling through everything manually gets a little tiring!  I'm missing the MFC connection I had with the Axe-II, I got spoiled!  

Also just so I understand it correctly, you basically pop open the FCB1010, install that EPROM into the FCB and you're good to go with it as a dedicated controller for the Kemper without the need for additional midi programming, right?


----------



## Lothar

HighGain510 said:


> Ohhhh please update and let us know if it works well with the FCB1010! I've been thinking of grabbing one later as scrolling through everything manually gets a little tiring!  I'm missing the MFC connection I had with the Axe-II, I got spoiled!
> 
> Also just so I understand it correctly, you basically pop open the FCB1010, install that EPROM into the FCB and you're good to go with it as a dedicated controller for the Kemper without the need for additional midi programming, right?



Yup.


----------



## HighGain510

Alex6534 said:


> So has anyone here ordered the Uno4Kemper chip yet? Planning to order mine next week; still to try out Performance mode too.
> 
> Also has anyone found any hidden gem profiles? Always looking for something new to try; this little box just keeps getting better.



I don't remember if it was one of the stock profiles or if it was one I had downloaded from the Rig Exchange, but Tills put one up that is called "Recto Raw" (I believe that was how he named it?) that sounds incredible for that medium gain mesa tone! Reminds me of the tone Adam Jones gets on several Tool albums, very articulate too! His "Recto 2" patch sounds great too for jamming but that has way more gain and less definition to the tone than the Raw profile does.  I've also been jamming the hell out of the cleaner Matchless/Vox profiles which I believe are stock, but I don't remember if they are TAF or Kemper profiles? They're in the box stock though and they sound INCREDIBLE!


----------



## halomojo

Question for the Kemper users out there. So we all know that most amps really need some volume behind them to sound great. How does the Kemper do at low bedroom volumes? Most high wattage tube amps sound brittle, harsh, and tinny when you turn them way down. I'm assuming that since the Kemper is digital, it probably does a pretty good job. Do you still get that loud amp feel at a lower volume? I'm interested in lots of the different profiles on there, but one in particular is the JCM 800. That is an amp that really needs volume to get the right tones. Can the JCM 800 profile get you those tones at a bedroom level?

I'd be running it through my 50W EL34 Amp Effects Return > 4x12


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Part of what makes loud amps sound so awesome has nothing to do with the amp itself really, but where the amp is in location to the listener/player and how the high volume is moving the air. You're not going to get a 100% accurate, cranked amp feel or sound without the volume behind it. Not to mention, unless you compensate with EQ some frequencies just aren't apparent until you hit certain volume points. 

I'm sure the Kemper sounds awesome at lower volumes, especially when compared to real amps, but there's just no way to recreate a loud, big amp. There's always going to be a trade-off between volume and tone. It's just going to have to come down to how much you're willing to settle with. 

For the record, I've played tons of digital gear, computer and gear based, through all kinds of guitar amps, PA style amps, FRFR, etc. While I haven't messed with a Kemper yet, I've tried it's closest competition, the AxeFx (Standard, Ultra, and II).


----------



## jbab

It sounds great through headphones...


----------



## sage

Running it through a tube power amp and a 4x12, it's not going to sound great at low volumes. With that setup, you're eliminating the cab from the profile and allowing your own speakers to colour the sound. Because guitar speakers sound better when they're moving air, your speakers are going to be the weak point in the system at low volumes. 

I agree with jbab, it does sound really great through headphones. You can really get that "ear close to a speaker that's approaching its maximum capacity" kind of sound in the cans, for sure.


----------



## halomojo

I would be using this mainly at louder volumes, but I'm always curious if amps can sound good quiet as well. I've only found a handful that have GREAT master volumes or power scaling. The Friedman BE100 sounds great quiet. I understand the Kemper isn't going to sound like a cranked amp when it's not cranked, but I was interested to see if it sounded at least good.


----------



## Shask

HighGain510 said:


> I don't remember if it was one of the stock profiles or if it was one I had downloaded from the Rig Exchange, but Tills put one up that is called "Recto Raw" (I believe that was how he named it?) that sounds incredible for that medium gain mesa tone! Reminds me of the tone Adam Jones gets on several Tool albums, very articulate too! His "Recto 2" patch sounds great too for jamming but that has way more gain and less definition to the tone than the Raw profile does.  I've also been jamming the hell out of the cleaner Matchless/Vox profiles which I believe are stock, but I don't remember if they are TAF or Kemper profiles? They're in the box stock though and they sound INCREDIBLE!



So, how do you like it compared to the Axe II? Do you think it sounds better, or different, or similar with just a different workflow?


----------



## Lothar

So I installed the UnO4Kemper and it just works. It was like 10 minutes of work. And unscrewing those 16 screws was like 5 minutes.

Works like a charm.


----------



## jbab

I forgot to add, mine also sounds pretty good through my FRFR at low volumes. I never tried it with a cab & power amp though


----------



## halomojo

Yeah, I've been reading that people really dig it through FRFR. I don't think I'd wanna go down that road personally. Just because I'm not trying to change around the whole setup.


----------



## InfinityCollision

sage said:


> Because guitar speakers sound better when they're moving air, your speakers are going to be the weak point in the system at low volumes.


Most of a guitar speaker's _desirable_ colorations are already present at very low volume, particularly when fed a distorted signal. You'll get some additional compression as the voice coil heats up, but any tonal changes are about as significant as changing one of the tonewoods in your guitar at best. If you were actually approaching your cab's limitations, I doubt you would like the sound very much.

Max nailed it. Same deal as with attenuators basically - even the best, most transparent attenuator is going to "suck tone" when played at bedroom volume just because the SPL isn't there and your ear's loudness curves are drastically different at that point.


----------



## ara_

I got a Uno4Kemper as well
I was a bit tired and bent the pins of the chip, but I managed to get everything working. I think it's worth the price, it's exactly what I want now


----------



## HighGain510

Shask said:


> So, how do you like it compared to the Axe II? Do you think it sounds better, or different, or similar with just a different workflow?



I prefer the layout of the Kemper personally. I think having the knobs to tweak the amp up front help out a bit, and the way the routing is laid out with buttons up top relating to the screen in front of you is very intuitive. I was able to make my way around the Axe-II with time but there was a bit of a learning curve. The Kemper has been pretty easy to figure out, within 2 days I'm moving in and out of menus and tweaking stuff with ease. Some folks have no issue tweaking menu-driven editors, my buddy can easily dial in stuff on his Axe-II just as quickly as I could on the Kemper, but my preference is definitely towards the tactile interface vs a menu-driven one. That being said, if Kemper ever puts out a PC editor like Axe-Edit, I'd love to use that as managing profiles is a bit of a pain still. 

That's about my only gripe with the Kemper... between what came stock, what I downloaded from the Rig Exchange and profiles I've bought and loaded on my Kemper, I have close to 700 profiles now! Managing those and sorting through everything is still a bit convoluted IMO, you can sort by rig name, author name, amp name etc. but if you have tons of profiles by the same guy or tons of the same amp (which I like to do as they all sound different and many of them are "different but equally awesome!" so I've kept multiples of the same amp) you can get a little bogged down trying to find a specific profile when you're looking for it. I need to start going through them with someone else browsing again and actually MARKING the favorites this time!  I kept going "WOW that one sounds incredible!!!" while my buddy was browsing through rigs for me, but I forgot to mark the favorites so now I have to go back and find all of those again!  

As far as sound quality is concerned, both are top notch. My personal feeling is that the Kemper, with quality profiles, has a VERY "amp-like" feel to it. I've now had two friends of mine who have spent time with the Axe-II come by to check it out and they were both very impressed. There's no "better" IMO, there's just "better for my application" and for me, the Kemper's profiling process and some of the better-sounding/recorded profiles do the trick.  

I bought a cheap pack of profiles from some German folks that mic'd up an EVH 50w, 6505 and Mesa 3-channel dual recto in a studio with two different cabs (Engl Pro 4x12 and Mesa OS 4x12) as well as doing profiles of just the amps as well as the amps with a TS9 up front when they profiled it and they sound incredible! With the exchange rate it ran me $27... really hard to beat that for some incredibly usable metal tones!  Some of them are a little harsh-sounding for jamming but likely fit in a mix better, I haven't even started trying to record with it yet but plan to do so in the coming months.  That being said, for the amount of work they did and the quality of the profiles, for less than ~$30 you can't go wrong!  I find some guys are better at profiling the clean and lower gain stuff (TAF), and some guys excel at the higher gain stuff (Tills). It's nice to have options for pro-sounding profiles since my place is not exactly ideal for mic'ing up cabs! 


I was considering hanging on to my EVH 50w to make some of my own profiles but at this point I'm selling off my Bogner 4x12 and the EVH because I simply don't need them anymore now that I have the Kemper and a decent FRFR cabinet.  It's THAT good!


----------



## IkarusOnFire

I brought my powerrack to rehearsal - and while it was cool with a bit of tweaking (through my engl 4x12 vintage) almost everything was harsher and slightly more gainy-sounding in that setup. 
I guess I will be needing a proper passive FR cabinet. On the Kemper forum they're all about the yamaha drx10 - but it's active, so no go for me. 

Anyone have any good suggestions on a good sounding passive FR cabinet? (and/or wedge monitor). 

Also, HighGain510 - what german guys? Sounds like a fair price and I'd love to check out the rigs


----------



## Quitty

IkarusOnFire said:


> I brought my powerrack to rehearsal - and while it was cool with a bit of tweaking (through my engl 4x12 vintage) almost everything was harsher and slightly more gainy-sounding in that setup.
> I guess I will be needing a proper passive FR cabinet. On the Kemper forum they're all about the yamaha drx10 - but it's active, so no go for me.
> 
> Anyone have any good suggestions on a good sounding passive FR cabinet? (and/or wedge monitor).
> 
> Also, HighGain510 - what german guys? Sounds like a fair price and I'd love to check out the rigs



Pretty much anything meant for general audio that's loud enough and has a large woofer would do fine. It's down to personal preference, but you've got plenty of EQ options.

I'd go for 12" and above.


----------



## DarthV

It's not going to feel like a cranked amp. Nothing does.

The great thing about digital, you can create different profiles for different volumes. Want band practice or gigging volume? Dial in specific patches for that. Then tweak and save new ones for low volume use. Or have your live patches set to go through the amp/cab and use FRFR at home.


----------



## Acrid

Firmware 2.0.1 is out.


----------



## Nitrobattery

Little Kemper/Mesa vid I made

Kemper Profile of a Mesa Triple Rectifier - YouTube


----------



## Alex6534

Nitrobattery said:


> Little Kemper/Mesa vid I made
> 
> Kemper Profile of a Mesa Triple Rectifier - YouTube



That's pretty cool, I'd say the real Mesa has a little more thump to it, but other than that it's pretty close. Was this a profile you made yourself?


----------



## Nitrobattery

Alex6534 said:


> That's pretty cool, I'd say the real Mesa has a little more thump to it, but other than that it's pretty close. Was this a profile you made yourself?



Thanks man. There's really nothing like the real thing, but it does get pretty close. With a little EQ and a bass in there I think it'd be pretty tough to tell the difference. 

Yep that's a profile I made.


----------



## Quitty

Nitrobattery said:


> Thanks man. There's really nothing like the real thing, but it does get pretty close. With a little EQ and a bass in there I think it'd be pretty tough to tell the difference.
> 
> Yep that's a profile I made.



It's in the ballpark, but i think it needs plenty more refining to really get there. It sounds a little boxy at the moment.


----------



## sandalhat

It sounds good, but I agree about the refining. For me, the highs are the biggest difference. The Kemper actually has less highs than the real amp. When I profile I usually find the opposite.


----------



## SnowfaLL

HighGain510 said:


> I prefer the layout of the Kemper personally. I think having the knobs to tweak the amp up front help out a bit, and the way the routing is laid out with buttons up top relating to the screen in front of you is very intuitive. I was able to make my way around the Axe-II with time but there was a bit of a learning curve. The Kemper has been pretty easy to figure out, within 2 days I'm moving in and out of menus and tweaking stuff with ease. Some folks have no issue tweaking menu-driven editors, my buddy can easily dial in stuff on his Axe-II just as quickly as I could on the Kemper, but my preference is definitely towards the tactile interface vs a menu-driven one. That being said, if Kemper ever puts out a PC editor like Axe-Edit, I'd love to use that as managing profiles is a bit of a pain still.
> 
> That's about my only gripe with the Kemper... between what came stock, what I downloaded from the Rig Exchange and profiles I've bought and loaded on my Kemper, I have close to 700 profiles now! Managing those and sorting through everything is still a bit convoluted IMO, you can sort by rig name, author name, amp name etc. but if you have tons of profiles by the same guy or tons of the same amp (which I like to do as they all sound different and many of them are "different but equally awesome!" so I've kept multiples of the same amp) you can get a little bogged down trying to find a specific profile when you're looking for it. I need to start going through them with someone else browsing again and actually MARKING the favorites this time!  I kept going "WOW that one sounds incredible!!!" while my buddy was browsing through rigs for me, but I forgot to mark the favorites so now I have to go back and find all of those again!
> 
> As far as sound quality is concerned, both are top notch. My personal feeling is that the Kemper, with quality profiles, has a VERY "amp-like" feel to it. I've now had two friends of mine who have spent time with the Axe-II come by to check it out and they were both very impressed. There's no "better" IMO, there's just "better for my application" and for me, the Kemper's profiling process and some of the better-sounding/recorded profiles do the trick.
> 
> I bought a cheap pack of profiles from some German folks that mic'd up an EVH 50w, 6505 and Mesa 3-channel dual recto in a studio with two different cabs (Engl Pro 4x12 and Mesa OS 4x12) as well as doing profiles of just the amps as well as the amps with a TS9 up front when they profiled it and they sound incredible! With the exchange rate it ran me $27... really hard to beat that for some incredibly usable metal tones!  Some of them are a little harsh-sounding for jamming but likely fit in a mix better, I haven't even started trying to record with it yet but plan to do so in the coming months.  That being said, for the amount of work they did and the quality of the profiles, for less than ~$30 you can't go wrong!  I find some guys are better at profiling the clean and lower gain stuff (TAF), and some guys excel at the higher gain stuff (Tills). It's nice to have options for pro-sounding profiles since my place is not exactly ideal for mic'ing up cabs!
> 
> 
> I was considering hanging on to my EVH 50w to make some of my own profiles but at this point I'm selling off my Bogner 4x12 and the EVH because I simply don't need them anymore now that I have the Kemper and a decent FRFR cabinet.  It's THAT good!



Yeah thats my feeling too; I had a Kemper and it felt and sounded exactly like any "tube amp" I've ever played - I instantly had no desire to buy any tube amp after that - but I prefer the layout and style of the Axe-FX II so thats what I own now.. I came from a background of using a Pod since my first "rig" in 2005 with only 2 years of sparse tube-amp usage in between; if I was a long-time tube amp user instead of editing a modeller via computer like the Pod, I'd probably of kept the Kemper. I say that's the only real downfall of the Kemper, there is no computer editing software yet.


----------



## flint757

There is a 3rd party editor actually. There is also a 3rd party method for renaming profiles and I think (not totally sure) there is a 3rd party librarian. The librarian is the only thing Kemper has in the works at the moment, but who knows when it will be released.


----------



## mikenothing

Hey guys, haven't seen any videos of the Kemper with an acoustic guitar so decided to make a short clip of the "Acoustic C" profile by M. Franzkowiak based on the Baldringer Pre. Did not use the mic in the video. Plugged in my acoustic electric into the Kemper > Presonus Firestudio Project > Sonar X2. What you hear is the direct signal from the kemper profile, no EQing/editing.
Played the intro for A Perfect Circle's - 3 Libras. Sorry for the meh playing. Slight string buzz from the low tuning.


----------



## flint757

mikenothing said:


> Hey guys, haven't seen any videos of the Kemper with an acoustic guitar so decided to make a short clip of the "Acoustic C" profile by M. Franzkowiak based on the Baldringer Pre. Did not use the mic in the video. Plugged in my acoustic electric into the Kemper > Presonus Firestudio Project > Sonar X2. What you hear is the direct signal from the kemper profile, no EQing/editing.
> Played the intro for A Perfect Circle's - 3 Libras. Sorry for the meh playing. Slight string buzz from the low tuning.




fixed


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Thinking of snagging a Kemper Power Rack here soon.... i would be using it for at-home recording as well as live use.
I have an Avatar 2x12 with one V30 and one G12H in it. How will the Kemper sound through this? Since it has a built-in power amp, i imagine its made to be used with a standard guitar cab, right?


----------



## Quitty

HumanFuseBen said:


> Thinking of snagging a Kemper Power Rack here soon.... i would be using it for at-home recording as well as live use.
> I have an Avatar 2x12 with one V30 and one G12H in it. How will the Kemper sound through this? Since it has a built-in power amp, i imagine its made to be used with a standard guitar cab, right?



It can, but it won't sound as good.
Do yourself a favor and get a FRFR. The KPA does a fantastic job of making these feel like guitar amps, but a big part of the profiled amps poweramp is in the cabinet modeling, which you'd have to turn off.


----------



## Kharem

Anyone thrown a deadhorse or green rhino in front of their kemper?
The od's on the kemper haven't been exciting me very much, which is something I've heard from a couple of people, so considering a proper boost out the front and I've heard of guys just using maxon od's or tube screamers but thinking of picking up one of the new deadhorse/bulb delux's while they are being made for the next few weeks. That said I've only had the chance to start playing with the kemper the last week or so and the only guitar I've had on hand has been my sc 607b with the emg 81-7's that I hate and I'm looking into replacing soon, so could be more to do with the pickups and not spending that much time tweaking stuff than the quality of the stock od's.
Think it would be worth the >$300 price for the dead horse (I'm in australia) when I'm still tweaking and getting used to the kemper (and changing pickups) or do the od's on the kemper actually suck?
Green rhino is also an option, never heard of it until earlier today but that extra bass booster thing interests me, plus the fact that its half the price and seems to get pretty awesome reviews.


----------



## sage

Anyone have a working link to the Bill Ruppert rig pack referenced in this post: Ruppert Rig Pack from videos+extra sounds - Share your tips and tricks - Kemper Amps Forum

Every time I go there, it flashes up on the page and then disappears and is replaced by the links to the new firmware.


----------



## Quitty

sage said:


> Anyone have a working link to the Bill Ruppert rig pack referenced in this post: Ruppert Rig Pack from videos+extra sounds - Share your tips and tricks - Kemper Amps Forum
> 
> Every time I go there, it flashes up on the page and then disappears and is replaced by the links to the new firmware.



What you're seeing is the category updating.
Change the 'product' selection box to 'latest additions'.


----------



## sage

^ +rep for useful, fast response. Never would have figured that out on my own. Thanks, bro.


----------



## Decapitated

Kharem said:


> Anyone thrown a deadhorse or green rhino in front of their kemper?
> The od's on the kemper haven't been exciting me very much, which is something I've heard from a couple of people, so considering a proper boost out the front and I've heard of guys just using maxon od's or tube screamers but thinking of picking up one of the new deadhorse/bulb delux's while they are being made for the next few weeks. That said I've only had the chance to start playing with the kemper the last week or so and the only guitar I've had on hand has been my sc 607b with the emg 81-7's that I hate and I'm looking into replacing soon, so could be more to do with the pickups and not spending that much time tweaking stuff than the quality of the stock od's.
> Think it would be worth the >$300 price for the dead horse (I'm in australia) when I'm still tweaking and getting used to the kemper (and changing pickups) or do the od's on the kemper actually suck?
> Green rhino is also an option, never heard of it until earlier today but that extra bass booster thing interests me, plus the fact that its half the price and seems to get pretty awesome reviews.



I am not too crazy about the ODs as well. I use the Pure Booster in front of the amp block. Give it a try: tone 0.0 and volume at 2.0. Maybe it will be passable until you try another boost.


----------



## Quitty

Decapitated said:


> I am not too crazy about the ODs as well. I use the Pure Booster in front of the amp block. Give it a try: tone 0.0 and volume at 2.0. Maybe it will be passable until you try another boost.



I should actually try that. I jumped on the bandwagon after the revamped TS was integrated, so i just never bothered.
If i end up with a primary rig composed of a tube pedal into a clean amp on the Kemper, though, i'm holding you guys accountable


----------



## Kharem

Decapitated said:


> I am not too crazy about the ODs as well. I use the Pure Booster in front of the amp block. Give it a try: tone 0.0 and volume at 2.0. Maybe it will be passable until you try another boost.



Thanks man, I'll give it a go when I get home, I actually changed a couple of things the other day after getting some responses on the kemper forum and it improved quite a bit, I think there was a wahh low pass or something post amp and some other stuff but I can't remember at the moment. Will report back.


----------



## HighGain510

Well 2 months later and the Kemper is going nowhere!  I seriously love my little glowing toaster!


----------



## Quitty

HighGain510 said:


> Well 2 months later and the Kemper is going nowhere!  I seriously love my little glowing toaster!



Someone on SS.org told me when i was debating an XFX or Kemper that the toaster is the only piece of gear he has that still does exactly what it should after almost a year in service. I concur.


----------



## col

I made a 2-channel rackmount Rectifier metal pack, 20 profiles.

Red channel on modern and diodes, miked through a Great River ME1-NV mic pre.

Vintage 30
SM57
Audix i5
Beyerdynamic M201TG
Shure SM7B

https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen/mesa-rectifier-metal-profile

In a mix:
https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen/kemper-rectifier-metal-pack-in

nzprofiles | Kemper Metal Profiles


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

I'll give it a try ! Thanks


----------



## col

FAiRLiGHT said:


> I'll give it a try ! Thanks



I've updated the pack, now there's 8 profiles of G12K100 included. 

E: Also two mix ready tweaked profiles. Clip:
https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen/mesa-rectifier-mix2-profile


----------



## metal_sam14

If anyone wants to hear the Kemper in a live context, I just chucked this on facebook from a gig I played last Friday. 



The Kemper is tucked off to the right of the stage, the Marshall is just being used as a slave monitor  You are mainly hearing a deizel VH4 for most of it, the leads are a 5150 and the cleans are a Bogner Shiva with a fair bit of modulation.


----------



## col

I made a short YT vid of the profiles:


----------



## Darren James

I just got mine today and although I've had hardly anytime to figure this out, I found (I believe) a soldano profile and it sounds killer! After some tweaking with it I can't believe the tone I'm getting. I own a dual rec and a framus cobra and so far, I'm loving this thing. That's saying a lot for me as I never thought I'd sway away from my dual rec. I'm running it through a powered yorkville 12" monitor and it just pounds.


----------



## Winspear

Kemper owners...Question about reamping. Can you reamp without spdif and without using the Hi-Z guitar input? I mean sending a balanced line level DI out of my interface into one of the rear inputs on the Kemper and having it go through the amp tone from there, again to a balanced output. Basically exactly the same as inserting a rack mounted compressor or something in the studio. As far as I know the Alternative Input is useless but what about the Return input XLR etc? Looks to be exactly what I'd need but the manual isn't too helpful.


----------



## Quitty

EtherealEntity said:


> Kemper owners...Question about reamping. Can you reamp without spdif and without using the Hi-Z guitar input? I mean sending a balanced line level DI out of my interface into one of the rear inputs on the Kemper and having it go through the amp tone from there, again to a balanced output. Basically exactly the same as inserting a rack mounted compressor or something in the studio. As far as I know the Alternative Input is useless but what about the Return input XLR etc? Looks to be exactly what I'd need but the manual isn't too helpful.



Yes. 
You can either use a loop in one of the stomp slots and just use the return function, or use the 'aux in' control in the master section.

Also don't know why you think the alternative input is useless, but so be it.


----------



## Winspear

Thanks  Everywhere I read said it was disabled in a firmware due to being noisy.


----------



## Alex6534

So what's everyone's favourite profiles so far? Lately I've been using Kojak's Diezel VH4 with a E906 mic, boosted and studio eq in the X slot. However trying to find a profile with that signature Diezel compression is difficult. Also I really can't wait for Lasse Lammert's metal pack (when it's eventually released...).


----------



## col

Alex6534 said:


> So what's everyone's favourite profiles so far?



The Northern Gateway packs for commercial. http://ngp.bigcartel.com/

Other than that I just use the ones I make myself, I make too many of them to even have time to check the exchange except for clean/crunch/synth profiles. I think I've made close to a 100 by now. I got the Kemper so I can "bottle" that one perfect tone if I ever come by it.

Check PaulTS and the Ruppert official rig pack for synthy tones.


----------



## Kharem

Ya I've also been using a VH4 sim lately with a boost and eq, I think I also added a couple of other things but I'm still tweaking with it. Really want to try and find a good uberschall profile, but haven't really put the time into tweaking the ones I have so far. 
What interfaces are you guys using with your kempers by the way, and how are you hooking them up? Looking into picking up a new one like the scarlett 2i2 or NI komplete audio 6 if I decide I want a bit more like the s/pdif and midi.


----------



## no_dice

Has anyone else had to send theirs in for service? I'm not very happy with the communication from Kemper.

EDIT: Of course, to make me feel like an asshole, immediately after I post this, I get the email with my return shipping for my repairs.


----------



## Decapitated

Kharem said:


> Ya I've also been using a VH4 sim lately with a boost and eq, I think I also added a couple of other things but I'm still tweaking with it. Really want to try and find a good uberschall profile, but haven't really put the time into tweaking the ones I have so far.
> What interfaces are you guys using with your kempers by the way, and how are you hooking them up? Looking into picking up a new one like the scarlett 2i2 or NI komplete audio 6 if I decide I want a bit more like the s/pdif and midi.



Sacha made a nice Uber profile and The Amp Factory Uber is cool too, IMO.


----------



## Quitty

Decapitated said:


> Sacha made a nice Uber profile and The Amp Factory Uber is cool too, IMO.



Do you mind posting a clip or two of the Amp Factory Uber?
Sacha's is too high-gain for me, and dropping the gain back to 6.0 or so makes it sound like a potato gun.

I'd go for the Amp Factory one, but the demo sounds scooped and oversaturated as well...


----------



## Decapitated

Quitty said:


> Do you mind posting a clip or two of the Amp Factory Uber?
> Sacha's is too high-gain for me, and dropping the gain back to 6.0 or so makes it sound like a potato gun.
> 
> I'd go for the Amp Factory one, but the demo sounds scooped and oversaturated as well...





Would if I had the ability to, but unfortunately, I can't post clips. Also, user Mudrock has a couple of profiles on the exchange. Maybe give them a try.


----------



## Darren James

Is anybody using a midi mate to controll their kemper? I can't seem to get it to jive. As soon as I step on the pedal, it either goes silent and I can't get any sound to come out of the kemper( I have to shut it off) or it goes to a random selection. I've followed the manual but must be doing something wrong. Any help Is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ramses

Can you guys recommend a good profile for 5 string bass?


----------



## col

ramses said:


> Can you guys recommend a good profile for 5 string bass?



I've been using the Merrow bass profile. I'm not a bass player though.

Clip:
https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen/aug-gab-drumjam-155


----------



## Decapitated

Ola signature pack available on the Kemper site in the downloads section.


----------



## ramses

Decapitated said:


> Ola signature pack available on the Kemper site in the downloads section.



And it includes two bass rigs


----------



## Kharem

Been using Musza's Fryette Sig X just off the rig exchange the last couple of days and loving it, still playing with different pedals in front of it and the eq but its great at the moment. That said I did change guitar and pickups around the same time so could just suit this one a bit more then the vh4 I was using before.


----------



## vangkm

Hey guys I just picked up a KPA and I'm wondering if the studio profiles are worth buying?


----------



## Quitty

vangkm said:


> Hey guys I just picked up a KPA and I'm wondering if the studio profiles are worth buying?



To each his own. I was sorely disappointed with Armin's profiles - he's being dishonest about what he's selling and the profiles are sub-par.

Andy's stuff is hit or miss - his Marshalls, Fenders and vintage-y stuff is straight out amazing.
His Soldano Hot-Rod, on the other hand, is utter shite and i couldn't get it to sound anything like the demo on his site. Most of the modern amps sound terrible on the demos as well. 
He handed out some freebies, including a Rectifier which was pretty bad. He's a blues/rock guy, not sure about his ear for modern high-gain but he certainly has the gear to do it. 
If you ever go for his Uberschall, let me know how it went.

Haven't tried Northern Gateway as their demos sound fizzy and harsh - really not what i'm looking for.

Pete's profiles are great but i haven't tried the new ones - definitely worth a shot.

Don't know of any others.


----------



## Decapitated

Quitty said:


> To each his own. I was sorely disappointed with Armin's profiles - he's being dishonest about what he's selling and the profiles are sub-par.
> 
> Andy's stuff is hit or miss - his Marshalls, Fenders and vintage-y stuff is straight out amazing.
> His Soldano Hot-Rod, on the other hand, is utter shite and i couldn't get it to sound anything like the demo on his site. Most of the modern amps sound terrible on the demos as well.
> He handed out some freebies, including a Rectifier which was pretty bad. He's a blues/rock guy, not sure about his ear for modern high-gain but he certainly has the gear to do it.
> If you ever go for his Uberschall, let me know how it went.
> 
> Haven't tried Northern Gateway as their demos sound fizzy and harsh - really not what i'm looking for.
> 
> Pete's profiles are great but i haven't tried the new ones - definitely worth a shot.
> 
> Don't know of any others.



I know you have not liked any of the profiles I have mentioned thus far but just in case, have you tried the peavey rockmaster profiles that Thumas put up on the exchange?


----------



## Quitty

Decapitated said:


> I know you have not liked any of the profiles I have mentioned thus far but just in case, have you tried the peavey rockmaster profiles that Thumas put up on the exchange?



I feel slightly guilty 
I actually really enjoyed Mudrock's for a long while - but it's more studio-ready than amp-sounding.

And i actually just tried the Rockmaster profile a couple of hours ago and it's absolutely fantastic. Haven't dug into it much, but i just tested out Ola's pack (awesome Rectifier! finally!), Thumas' 5153 (good) and Rockmaster (amazing), and Chris' Engl (no, thanks).

I've just got an Uberschall GAS that has to be dealt with and the TAF demo scares me.


----------



## Alex6534

Quitty said:


> I feel slightly guilty
> I actually really enjoyed Mudrock's for a long while - but it's more studio-ready than amp-sounding.
> 
> And i actually just tried the Rockmaster profile a couple of hours ago and it's absolutely fantastic. Haven't dug into it much, but i just tested out Ola's pack (awesome Rectifier! finally!), Thumas' 5153 (good) and Rockmaster (amazing), and Chris' Engl (no, thanks).
> 
> I've just got an Uberschall GAS that has to be dealt with and the TAF demo scares me.



I'm damn sure Lasse Lammert is including an uberschall in his (eventual) rig pack


----------



## Quitty

Alex6534 said:


> I'm damn sure Lasse Lammert is including an uberschall in his (eventual) rig pack



I swear i will raindance 'till kingdom come if Lasse ever actually gets that pack out the door...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

As far as I know he sent it off last month and is just waiting on Kemper to release it.


----------



## Decapitated

Quitty said:


> I feel slightly guilty
> I actually really enjoyed Mudrock's for a long while - but it's more studio-ready than amp-sounding.
> 
> And i actually just tried the Rockmaster profile a couple of hours ago and it's absolutely fantastic. Haven't dug into it much, but i just tested out Ola's pack (awesome Rectifier! finally!), Thumas' 5153 (good) and Rockmaster (amazing), and Chris' Engl (no, thanks).
> 
> I've just got an Uberschall GAS that has to be dealt with and the TAF demo scares me.



 I understand that GAS. The clips of the Uber on TAF's site are a bit scooped. A different cab with those profiles can make a huge difference, but I understand the hesitancy with TAF and high gain amps. On a different note; JeffTD has a good 5150 profile on the exchange.


----------



## sandalhat

Slightly off topic, but the Kemper is just getting better by the day. I just downloaded the recent releases last night (Ola's pack, rig factory updates, etc). I was shocked that the most exciting profile for me was TAF's JCM 800 in the latest pack (not sure if I overlooked it before or if it is really new). I never had a chance to own/crank a straight up JCM 800 or similar style amp so it's a whole lot of fun to use such a genuine sound so conveniently!


----------



## Quitty

sandalhat said:


> Slightly off topic, but the Kemper is just getting better by the day. I just downloaded the recent releases last night (Ola's pack, rig factory updates, etc). I was shocked that the most exciting profile for me was TAF's JCM 800 in the latest pack (not sure if I overlooked it before or if it is really new). I never had a chance to own/crank a straight up JCM 800 or similar style amp so it's a whole lot of fun to use such a genuine sound so conveniently!



Seriously, dude, buy the 1987x and name your firstborn after Andy.


----------



## sandalhat

Quitty said:


> Seriously, dude, buy the 1987x and name your firstborn after Andy.



Haha, too late for the firstborn! I was surprised that the JCM 800 was the most exciting new profile because it's not the sound I'm going after these days. It's just really awesome to be able to flip over to that and noodle around with old stuff I used to listen to.


----------



## vangkm

Quitty said:


> To each his own. I was sorely disappointed with Armin's profiles - he's being dishonest about what he's selling and the profiles are sub-par.
> 
> Andy's stuff is hit or miss - his Marshalls, Fenders and vintage-y stuff is straight out amazing.
> His Soldano Hot-Rod, on the other hand, is utter shite and i couldn't get it to sound anything like the demo on his site. Most of the modern amps sound terrible on the demos as well.
> He handed out some freebies, including a Rectifier which was pretty bad. He's a blues/rock guy, not sure about his ear for modern high-gain but he certainly has the gear to do it.
> If you ever go for his Uberschall, let me know how it went.
> 
> Haven't tried Northern Gateway as their demos sound fizzy and harsh - really not what i'm looking for.
> 
> Pete's profiles are great but i haven't tried the new ones - definitely worth a shot.
> 
> Don't know of any others.



Thanks for the honest assessment! I'll have to profile some of my rarer amps and share them when I get a chance.


----------



## vangkm

sandalhat said:


> Slightly off topic, but the Kemper is just getting better by the day. I just downloaded the recent releases last night (Ola's pack, rig factory updates, etc). I was shocked that the most exciting profile for me was TAF's JCM 800 in the latest pack (not sure if I overlooked it before or if it is really new). I never had a chance to own/crank a straight up JCM 800 or similar style amp so it's a whole lot of fun to use such a genuine sound so conveniently!



Can't wait! I base a lot of my tone off of JCM 800 type amps.


----------



## Lothar

Hi guys!

I really did massive testing of the profiles from diffirent sources and I found that nothing was really close to my private profiles. So I thought I will share them will my fellow sso members 

You can find those in my bands topic here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/live-performance-stage-sound/221446-enoly.html (in the 4th post, with the trailer)

few of the guys here already tested them and were stoked  so knock yourselfs out.

btw. Ola's profiles are horrible 

Cheers
Jakub


----------



## wilch

^ +1 I didn't like the profiles in Ola's pack.

But my fav profile is still the one I got off his site "Ola Triple Recto Tight" or whatever it's called. The ones in the pack, I'm not too keen on.


----------



## Alex6534

Lothar said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I really did massive testing of the profiles from diffirent sources and I found that nothing was really close to my private profiles. So I thought I will share them will my fellow sso members
> 
> You can find those in my bands topic here:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/live-performance-stage-sound/221446-enoly.html (in the 4th post, with the trailer)
> 
> few of the guys here already tested them and were stoked  so knock yourselfs out.
> 
> btw. Ola's profiles are horrible
> 
> Cheers
> Jakub



REALLY liking some of these profiles; particularly the FERNANN_ENOLY and FONTAIN. With the studio eq they sound beefy as hell! Will likely try these at my next rehearsal, will report back once I do .


----------



## Lothar

Alex6534 said:


> REALLY liking some of these profiles; particularly the FERNANN_ENOLY and FONTAIN. With the studio eq they sound beefy as hell! Will likely try these at my next rehearsal, will report back once I do .




The "ENOLY" profile is the one I use in my band. It sounds beefy, gritty and yet its still tight. And yeah, forgot to mention to click on the EQ in the X spot. Thats the magic button


----------



## Quitty

Thanks, Jakub! Will check them out tonight. Judging by that video snippet, this might get me to finally understand the fuss around the 5153 

Also, Ola's pack might not be good per se (neither of them was, IMO), but the last one has a magical Rectifier profile.


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

I'm pretty sure Ola's profiles are for recording purpose only, you should try them in a mix


----------



## Lothar

FAiRLiGHT said:


> I'm pretty sure Ola's profiles are for recording purpose only, you should try them in a mix



I know, I tried them that way.


----------



## col

Thanks Lothar, those sound awesome! I agree, Ola's profiles are pretty average, the JVM sounds good/usable though. (Although not even close as good as the TAF 1987x as marshall tones go).


----------



## ara_

I really like your profiles as well Lothar! I'm gonna try them at my next rehearsal as well!


----------



## vangkm

The Kemper arrived this evening! I can't wait to plug it in, I got the powered Rack version and 3 cabs to choose from tomorrow.


----------



## edsped

I finally got a Powerhead after months of mulling over whether or not I wanted to get rid of my Axe FX for a Kemper. I've only had a few hours to mess around with it but so far I'm much happier with it than the Axe. Sounds great, feels great, and WAY easier and quicker to tweak, for me anyway. All the menu diving and limited navigational controls on the Axe wore me down too quickly, which is something I was afraid of before I got it. Plus it seems like it'll be a lot easier to balance volume levels on the Kemper, which was probably one of the most off-putting things about the Axe FX for me. I'll see how the power amp holds up for band practices but it was sounding pretty loud even though my 16 ohm EVH cab.


----------



## vangkm

edsped said:


> I finally got a Powerhead after months of mulling over whether or not I wanted to get rid of my Axe FX for a Kemper. I've only had a few hours to mess around with it but so far I'm much happier with it than the Axe. Sounds great, feels great, and WAY easier and quicker to tweak, for me anyway. All the menu diving and limited navigational controls on the Axe wore me down too quickly, which is something I was afraid of before I got it. Plus it seems like it'll be a lot easier to balance volume levels on the Kemper, which was probably one of the most off-putting things about the Axe FX for me. I'll see how the power amp holds up for band practices but it was sounding pretty loud even though my 16 ohm EVH cab.



Sweet, can't wait to plug it in tomorrow and annoy the neighbors!


----------



## ramses

Lothar said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I really did massive testing of the profiles from diffirent sources and I found that nothing was really close to my private profiles. So I thought I will share them will my fellow sso members
> 
> You can find those in my bands topic here:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/live-performance-stage-sound/221446-enoly.html (in the 4th post, with the trailer)
> 
> few of the guys here already tested them and were stoked  so knock yourselfs out.
> 
> btw. Ola's profiles are horrible
> 
> Cheers
> Jakub



Thanks, these are great profiles!


----------



## Quitty

So!...
Anyone else excited about the new firmware? 
And by 'else' i mean other than Christoph Kemper.


----------



## Lothar

I just got the update. I will check the rig switching speed at the rehersal. Thats the one feature that interest me the most.


----------



## HighGain510

Lothar said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I really did massive testing of the profiles from diffirent sources and I found that nothing was really close to my private profiles. So I thought I will share them will my fellow sso members
> 
> You can find those in my bands topic here:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/live-performance-stage-sound/221446-enoly.html (in the 4th post, with the trailer)
> 
> few of the guys here already tested them and were stoked  so knock yourselfs out.
> 
> btw. Ola's profiles are horrible
> 
> Cheers
> Jakub




Yep, I think my favorite high gain profiles on the Kemper are the German studio ones I paid for and your profiles, Jakub!  The Enoly ones are just KILLER, I've been using them for jamming with my FRFR cab and the tone in the room is just fantastic!  Killer stuff man, beats a lot of the paid studio ones other guys are charging for, thanks again for offering them up for free dude, very cool gesture on your part!


----------



## HumanFuseBen

should be getting mine in about a month. Chaos shall ensue.


----------



## edsped

I got to use mine for band practice yesterday through my G-Flex 2x12 and it killed. I had to crank it but I was easily able to be heard without maxing it out even though my G-Flex is 16 ohms so the power amp was running at 300w instead of 600w. Good to know I shouldn't ever have to worry about volume. It sounded great too. I profiled the preamp of my 5153 on the red channel and while it wasn't exact it still sounded really good. I used the Laney VH100R profile from the preamp pack for leads and it sounded awesome too.


----------



## OrsusMetal

My buddy has one. I got to play around on it once and was blown away. He purchased a few Diezel models that were crazy nice. I think your producer friend is an elitist. The Kemper is totally worth the money, imo.


----------



## DarthV

Is your 'friend' really Cliff from Fractal? 70% authentic? I bet most people would not be able to tell the difference between a mic'd amp and a kemper.

For example:


----------



## OrsusMetal

Well, it all depends on your chain when profiling the rig. If you have crappy mic's and preamps...then yeah, the quality will suffer. That is why his profiles will sound better. Especially if he is doing all his profiling at a high end studio with high end gear. However, you can find profiles done with great gear that sound phenomenal. If your buddy is willing to profile your gear though, take him up on that offer. Just have him send you profiles then.

Like I said, the Kemper is totally worth it.


----------



## oniduder

yeah i have no idea and that should be end of convo for me, but i'll say this

sounds like a cork-sniffer attitude, 

but on the other hand i think that most final products of music say your mp3 is down graded in sound quality anyways and you can tell the difference there, say between the mp3 and the aiff file it might have come from, or the record/album/cd what not

so it's really a matter of personal subjective ears, maybe, idk again

as for getting a meathead and or diezel herbert/vh4 yeah those amps vs the kemper or fractal stuff i'd imagine react differently regardless in that they are tube and have a lot of circuitry that couldn't possibly be in the kemper 

PLUS the aforementioned amps have controls the kemper wouldn't have built in controls for, i'd assume making the original amps more dynamic than the sweep that whatever the potentiometers have on the kemper, unless i'm ignorant of how it works exaclty, 

if it's pure wizardry, the kemper, meaning that it's controls are fluid in a sense, they will never have the feel of a real amp, so yeah

idk man, i like real amps, that's my bias in the conversation, so i'd say get your boutique amp and be happy with what results you get with that, 

if you want wizardry buy the kemper, from what i understand the kemper/axe fx II whatever wizardry etc is all going to be behind the times in years to come, no software revisions can make up for faster cpus or whatever

so i think those things are a loss no matter what, again my bias

although the kemper has effects obviously the axe fx does as well,

so idk really it comes down to how useful you think it'd be in your recording/live setup, if you feel you'd even get a better kick out it idk

but if you are more familiar with a straight forward way to record ie "real" amps, then kemper/axe fx is not for you,

i probably left some shite out but whatever, i think my message is clear enough

peace and you're in cola town??


----------



## oniduder

yeah the cocks are nice!, DON'T TAKE THAT THE WRONG WAY1!!11ONEONEoneoen

jk

anyways luck, as you may be able to see, i own a fortin NATAS so if you want to see how the amp sounds maybe let me know, 

that's if you're not crazy and kill me then .... my dead body, actually if you [email protected] my dead body i guess i wouldn't care, cause i'm dead

but whatever, thanks


----------



## vangkm

DarthV said:


> I bet most people would not be able to tell the difference between a mic'd amp and a kemper.



I just got my KPA last week and after playing with it for a few days and having owned over 20-30 tube amps (mostly heads) I will say I agree with this statement.


----------



## vangkm

So guys what do you think will sound better?

KPA powered head or KPA + tube power amp? I'm thinking the KPA + tube power amp, they will both cost roughly the same all said and done.

I just got my KPA powered rack and it's been nice jamming on it through cabs. Can't wait to use it for practice tonight!


----------



## vangkm

Hey did anyone else not get a manual with their Kemper? Is that something you have to buy separately? I got a NIB one and it had no manual, just 2 power cords (EU and USA).


----------



## sage

Haha. Your friend is kind of silly. A great profile is a bunch of ones and zeroes. Whether you profile it yourself or use someone else's profile, a great profile is great and a crap profile is crap. Granted, there is a lot of downloading and testing and loving and hating of profiles, but you don't have to profile an amp directly on to your individual KPA for it to be any good. Now, he might be the type of guy that believes he should build his own house, engineer his own car, grow his own food, and treat his own drinking water. If so, he's right. For him, he will never find a profile as good as the one he can make himself. For him. You, on the other hand, might be exactly like me and be totally satisfied with the outstanding profiles that are already available and be totally in love with what would be well over $100K worth of tube amps, even if you do butcher your own meat.


----------



## greglecompte

well the kemper is based on how the amp is recorded there are many different ways to mic the amp and that has to be taken into account he may just like micing it a certain way that many people who profile don't do. As far as the kemper goes it is very accurate with the original source coming through the mic, and many profiles from the rig exchange are great.


----------



## greglecompte

oniduder said:


> yeah i have no idea and that should be end of convo for me, but i'll say this
> 
> sounds like a cork-sniffer attitude,
> 
> but on the other hand i think that most final products of music say your mp3 is down graded in sound quality anyways and you can tell the difference there, say between the mp3 and the aiff file it might have come from, or the record/album/cd what not
> 
> so it's really a matter of personal subjective ears, maybe, idk again
> 
> as for getting a meathead and or diezel herbert/vh4 yeah those amps vs the kemper or fractal stuff i'd imagine react differently regardless in that they are tube and have a lot of circuitry that couldn't possibly be in the kemper
> 
> PLUS the aforementioned amps have controls the kemper wouldn't have built in controls for, i'd assume making the original amps more dynamic than the sweep that whatever the potentiometers have on the kemper, unless i'm ignorant of how it works exaclty,
> 
> if it's pure wizardry, the kemper, meaning that it's controls are fluid in a sense, they will never have the feel of a real amp, so yeah
> 
> idk man, i like real amps, that's my bias in the conversation, so i'd say get your boutique amp and be happy with what results you get with that,
> 
> if you want wizardry buy the kemper, from what i understand the kemper/axe fx II whatever wizardry etc is all going to be behind the times in years to come, no software revisions can make up for faster cpus or whatever
> 
> so i think those things are a loss no matter what, again my bias
> 
> although the kemper has effects obviously the axe fx does as well,
> 
> so idk really it comes down to how useful you think it'd be in your recording/live setup, if you feel you'd even get a better kick out it idk
> 
> but if you are more familiar with a straight forward way to record ie "real" amps, then kemper/axe fx is not for you,
> 
> i probably left some shite out but whatever, i think my message is clear enough
> 
> peace and you're in cola town??



the tech will become outdated but kemper was smart they installed the main processor and ram chips like ram sticks in a computer so you can just plug in a new one when that happens.


----------



## technomancer

All I can say is buy it  I've been through a ton of amps and literally have zero amp GAS since getting my Kemper. It sounds fantastic and that's good enough for me.

Now if anyone knows of good profiles for the Fortins and Randalls let me know


----------



## coffeeflush

Tubes and circuits are not magic or alchemy. 
Just electrons. 
Mathematically determinable (the circuits were designed using maths and physics). 

These same equations are approximated (compensating for different diodes and tubes) and reproduced. And in most cases they are able to nail or nearly nail the mentioned amp. 

It won't have same knobs like an amp, or move air like an amp (depending on weather or not you are using a CAB) but as far as sound of the head goes, it comes pretty close. 

There is no wizardry here, whatever physical circuits you had are being emulated and their results reproduced digitally. Because there is no signal loss this means less loss of high end in the final result. This lot of people confuse for bad modelling even if its a small treble difference.


----------



## no_dice

I think I took for granted how good it really sounds until I had to send mine in for repair and have been reduced to using a POD X3 in the meantime. I had a friend actually say the Roadster profiles I have on my KPA sound better than the actual Roadster I had.


----------



## flint757

You can download it and I'd suggest checking out the WIKPA page too.


----------



## oniduder

greglecompte said:


> the tech will become outdated but kemper was smart they installed the main processor and ram chips like ram sticks in a computer so you can just plug in a new one when that happens.



that is smart, didn't know that, thanks!


----------



## Nicki

greglecompte said:


> the tech will become outdated but kemper was smart they installed the main processor and ram chips like ram sticks in a computer so you can just plug in a new one when that happens.





oniduder said:


> that is smart, didn't know that, thanks!



The problem with that is it only supports the machine for 3 to 4 years tops... Remember how quickly DD2 was around before DDR3 came out? about a year and a half. As well, the sockets for RAM and CPUs change with each generation and Chipsets need to be re-engineered... So in reality, like computers, the KPAs are only upgradable... not future-proof.


----------



## DarthV

Nicki said:


> The problem with that is it only supports the machine for 3 to 4 years tops... Remember how quickly DD2 was around before DDR3 came out? about a year and a half. As well, the sockets for RAM and CPUs change with each generation and Chipsets need to be re-engineered... So in reality, like computers, the KPAs are only upgradable... not future-proof.



Not sure hardware upgrades will really matter. As long as my space toaster is still working, it's going to sound _amazing_. Instead of stupidly great tone, a newer ver will just be (stupidly great tone) +1.


----------



## col

I've uploaded an old school Nordic black/death metal profile pack to my blog. ->>>


Clip:
https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen/nordic-metal-kemper-pack


----------



## col

aaand bump

Death Metal Pack online--------->>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Andless

DarthV said:


> Not sure hardware upgrades will really matter. As long as my space toaster is still working, it's going to sound _amazing_. Instead of stupidly great tone, a newer ver will just be (stupidly great tone) +1.



I agree with this one. 

I'm sure there will be better hardware in the future. Its just that I'm not sure I'm going to need much better hardware than this for this application. 

If I for some reason got rid of the kemper in the future, it would probably be for replacing it with not Kemper 2.0 but something completely different, and for doing something different than a Kemper.


----------



## ara_

https://soundcloud.com/bon-para-ara/lasse-lammert-mago-di-reamped
I reamped this with the Enoly profile.
I think it sounds badass!


----------



## Lothar

ara_ said:


> https://soundcloud.com/bon-para-ara/lasse-lammert-mago-di-reamped
> I reamped this with the Enoly profile.
> I think it sounds badass!






I am glad You like my profile


----------



## col




----------



## jimwratt

Andless said:


> I agree with this one.
> 
> I'm sure there will be better hardware in the future. Its just that I'm not sure I'm going to need much better hardware than this for this application.
> 
> If I for some reason got rid of the kemper in the future, it would probably be for replacing it with not Kemper 2.0 but something completely different, and for doing something different than a Kemper.



People said stuff like this about PCs when hard drives were like 40gb. "I can never fill that up. Plus, I'll have floppy disks."

Wait until it has a touch screen and its own wifi connection and a search engine powered by tone keywords like "spongy in the mids" and "crushing gain" that will automatically create composite tones for you based on feedback from other users. Maybe they'll build Siri in and let you record and post clips directly to forums with the built in video camera that tabs out what you play with finger recognition software.


----------



## ramses

Now I have a guitar with Lace X-bars, and I have noticed that I have to dial up the distortion sense from 1.5 (my other guitar also has passives) to 5.0.

Anyone else with the same experience?


----------



## sage

jimwratt said:


> Wait until it has a touch screen and its own wifi connection and a search engine powered by tone keywords like "spongy in the mids" and "crushing gain" that will automatically create composite tones for you based on feedback from other users. Maybe they'll build Siri in and let you record and post clips directly to forums with the built in video camera that tabs out what you play with finger recognition software.



You should be advising the leaders of the free world.


----------



## Decapitated

ramses said:


> Now I have a guitar with Lace X-bars, and I have noticed that I have to dial up the distortion sense from 1.5 (my other guitar also has passives) to 5.0.
> 
> Anyone else with the same experience?



I have passives in two of my three guitars (JB in my ESP and a stock Ibanez 7 in my seven string) and I think I have my distortion sense set at .8, so no, that does not sound right, and I use more gain than Mark Day.


----------



## col

Decapitated said:


> I have passives in two of my three guitars (JB in my ESP and a stock Ibanez 7 in my seven string) and I think I have my distortion sense set at .8, so no, that does not sound right, and *I use more gain than Mark Day.*


----------



## Decapitated

col said:


>



I'm glad somebody got that.


----------



## Andless

jimwratt said:


> People said stuff like this about PCs when hard drives were like 40gb. "I can never fill that up. Plus, I'll have floppy disks."
> 
> Wait until it has a touch screen and its own wifi connection and a search engine powered by tone keywords like "spongy in the mids" and "crushing gain" that will automatically create composite tones for you based on feedback from other users. Maybe they'll build Siri in and let you record and post clips directly to forums with the built in video camera that tabs out what you play with finger recognition software.



Yes. I recognize that I might have to eat those words in the future.

Yes, the next version of Kemper/Axe FX et al might be much easier to use / have better profiling algorithm / let you do things differently or easier than the current amp-like experience.
I can agree with the value of that and it might be worth an upgrade somewhere along the way. But *how much better sound* out of it will I be able to hear?

And I wrote something along these lines in the Axe-FX thread. There is no such thing as future-proof technology, things will have more features, less latency, etc. etc.

Of course there will be improvements. Just like I expect a certain guitar that is on its way to me in the postal system to be "better" than what I've been playing so far, I expect there to be continuous improvements also for "Kempers" (as for regular amps and pickups etc). And there will always be GAS. But then, for any technology, there will be a stage we improvements add diminishing returns on value.

The complexity of a guitar signal (the input to your amp/fx/kemper etc) has not changed for long time, and it seems to remain constant, making the comparison straight off to a PC where the data you may want to process has cascaded into an information avalanche halt a bit (even though I've of course done the same).

So, will I require new hardware/software to give me a *better* sound in the future?


----------



## Quitty

So, i just finished collecting all the parts and started building my own KPA foot-controller today.

I'm planning a foldable, 9 switch minimalist MIDI controller with an LCD screen (that one's going to take a little while longer) that you can carry in a sling-pouch but will still be fully featured.







If any of you know anything about CNC, vacuum forming or 3D printing, i'd appreciate some advice - 
and if any of you are feeling kinda DIY-ish, i'll happily share my Arduino code and schematics.


----------



## WarMachine

Quitty said:


> So, i just finished collecting all the parts and started building my own KPA foot-controller today.
> 
> I'm planning a foldable, 9 switch minimalist MIDI controller with an LCD screen (that one's going to take a little while longer) that you can carry in a sling-pouch but will still be fully featured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you know anything about CNC, vacuum forming or 3D printing, i'd appreciate some advice -
> and if any of you are feeling kinda DIY-ish, i'll happily share my Arduino code and schematics.


That would be sweet dude! One bit of advice i would give would be when you add the LCD to recess it as far as possible and maybe put some plexi glass over it, i could see it getting busted easy when you fold it/unfold it. Just a thought, killer idea there man.


----------



## no_dice

I will be impressed when the technology advances to where the knobs respond more faithfully to the original amp, rather than requiring multiple profiles for different settings. I'm sure it will be quite some time, though, since not all amps have the same control configurations on their front panels.

I've got 113 new profiles waiting for my KPA to return home tomorrow. I already have more sounds than I need, but I can't stop!!


----------



## jimwratt

Andless said:


> Yes. I recognize that I might have to eat those words in the future.
> 
> Yes, the next version of Kemper/Axe FX et al might be much easier to use / have better profiling algorithm / let you do things differently or easier than the current amp-like experience.
> I can agree with the value of that and it might be worth an upgrade somewhere along the way. But *how much better sound* out of it will I be able to hear?
> 
> And I wrote something along these lines in the Axe-FX thread. There is no such thing as future-proof technology, things will have more features, less latency, etc. etc.
> 
> Of course there will be improvements. Just like I expect a certain guitar that is on its way to me in the postal system to be "better" than what I've been playing so far, I expect there to be continuous improvements also for "Kempers" (as for regular amps and pickups etc). And there will always be GAS. But then, for any technology, there will be a stage we improvements add diminishing returns on value.
> 
> The complexity of a guitar signal (the input to your amp/fx/kemper etc) has not changed for long time, and it seems to remain constant, making the comparison straight off to a PC where the data you may want to process has cascaded into an information avalanche halt a bit (even though I've of course done the same).
> 
> So, will I require new hardware/software to give me a *better* sound in the future?



Haha, I'm with you on this one. I was being a bit sarcastic before. If there would be anything to consider in a future unit or maybe an additional unit would be stomp box profiling, just to round out the signal chain.

A lot of what has driven innovation in modeling technology is companies addressing inadequacy in earlier products. In upping the realism factor a tiny bit in successive products, they've created a demand for new products. If they had gotten it right the first time, they wouldn't have made as much money. No one will ever want a vintage modeler tone, they want a vintage tone from a modeler. Once that is attained, there's kind of nowhere left to go for a lot of us other than bells and whistles. I had that happen to me with my amp. Once I got one that did what I needed it to do when I told it to, I stopped pining away for the latest greatest doohickey.


----------



## Quitty

There's a lot to do with the KPA in the future.
Dual signal chains, better bass amp support, increased resolution for audio console modelling, some sort of adaptive reverb/EQ to make amps feel more 'in the room'...

Hopefully, KPA II will be as much a technological marvel as the original.


----------



## Lokasenna

Quitty said:


> There's a lot to do with the KPA in the future.
> Dual signal chains, better bass amp support, increased resolution for audio console modelling, some sort of adaptive reverb/EQ to make amps feel more 'in the room'...
> 
> Hopefully, KPA II will be as much a technological marvel as the original.



My understanding is that the KPA is built with a decent amount of spare computing power, so there's no reason they couldn't add most of those (aside from maybe dual chains) to the current unit. I think some of the bits inside, like the DSP card, are also fairly simple to upgrade (no more complicated than a computer) if they wanted to go that route.


----------



## ramses

Decapitated said:


> I have passives in two of my three guitars (JB in my ESP and a stock Ibanez 7 in my seven string) and I think I have my distortion sense set at .8, so no, that does not sound right, and I use more gain than Mark Day.



False alarm ... that's what I get for obsessively updating to the latest release.


----------



## ramses

Quitty said:


> if any of you are feeling kinda DIY-ish, i'll happily share my Arduino code and schematics.



That's awesome, I would like to see them to try to build it myself!


----------



## Quitty

Lokasenna said:


> My understanding is that the KPA is built with a decent amount of spare computing power, so there's no reason they couldn't add most of those (aside from maybe dual chains) to the current unit. I think some of the bits inside, like the DSP card, are also fairly simple to upgrade (no more complicated than a computer) if they wanted to go that route.



Spare processing power - not really.
It's a pretty basic processor, but allegedly writing the code in assembler lets Eng. Kemper utilize it better. Adding effects actually increases the KPA's latency by a small bit, so it seems it does not have too many vacant cycles left.

It is sitting on a socket, so the entire computing board can be swapped as you said, but capitalism being what it is i'm guessing we won't see that happening.
I would be more than happy to eat my words, though.

Ramses - i'm almost finished building the board, i hope to be done with the wiring sometime tomorrow. If everything works as planned, i'll publish the files.

The basic rundown is for performance mode - 
bottom 5 buttons are for patches, top two left are for song up/down, top two right are for stomp C and mod slots (because stomp A for gate, stomp B for wah, X slot for EQ).
Next up is an LCD screen that hopefully displays patch names and the stomp/mod condition, different footswitch "modes" activated by long presses etc. - but i really ought to get the wiring working first


----------



## will_shred

This is something I was thinking about, the new kemper with the power amp, its 600 watts. I understand that for this sort of thing, you'd need crazy amounts of head room. However doesn't that kind of defeat the idea? I mean isn't the point so you can play it without a power amp? I don't know of any guitar cabs that can handle 600 watts. Or do you not use it with a standard guitar cab?

How is this supposed to work? I guess I didn't really have a point to my question, it's not like i'll be buying one. It just confused the hell out of me how your supposed to use a 600 watt amp.


----------



## Baelzebeard

It only puts out 600 watts at "full power". So as long as you use reasonable judgement it should be a non issue. 

Amplifier ratings are a "potential", and speaker ratings are a "capacity" , so as long as you don't exceed the capacity of the speaker it will be fine. Clearly the 600watt amp has the "potential" to damage a speaker rated to a lower wattage capacity, but within reasonable use, there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Full-range speakers, I guess? I'm sure 90% of 4x12s will be able to handle it as long as you don't crank it to max, unless you're running it with really high-powered guitar speakers.


----------



## Lokasenna

The 600 watts is probably so you can crank the shit out of a PA speaker.


----------



## edsped

People are using 1000+ watt Matrix and Carvin power amps through regular guitar cabs for their modelers. I've been doing some research (read: reading forum posts from Google results) on power amp wattage and speaker wattage and tube vs. solid state and blah blah and still haven't really found any answers. I've used my Powerhead through my 150w G-Flex 2x12 a few times for band practice and I haven't blown anything yet.


----------



## Krucifixtion

Because more Watts SS = Better!

Plenty of headroom to drive multiple cabs or monitors


----------



## Quitty

Cranking a 600W poweramp through 300W rated speakers will kill them. Be them guitar speakers, full range, SS PA, tube - they will die even if they don't sound as loud as a 100W tube amp through the same speakers.

As Krucifixtion said, more SS watts are always a good thing and as with anything with a volume control, it doesn't have to be on 10.

As for the 'no-amp' thing, with a built in PA you can use passive monitors, which are much cheaper, lighter and a wider variety exists.


----------



## Loomer

Quitty said:


> Cranking a 600W poweramp through 300W rated speakers will kill them. Be them guitar speakers, full range, SS PA, tube - they will die even if they don't sound as loud as a 100W tube amp through the same speakers.
> 
> As Krucifixtion said, more SS watts are always a good thing and as with anything with a volume control, it doesn't have to be on 10.
> 
> As for the 'no-amp' thing, with a built in PA you can use passive monitors, which are much cheaper, lighter and a wider variety exists.



Or you can use... (TRIGGER WARNING: CONTROVERSIAL OPINIONS):

Guitar cabinets! I know, crazy, right?!


----------



## Quitty

Loomer said:


> Or you can use... (TRIGGER WARNING: CONTROVERSIAL OPINIONS):
> 
> Guitar cabinets! I know, crazy, right?!



You own a Kemper, don't you?
What cab do you use it through? I never got the KPA working right through a guitar cab.


----------



## CD1221

On the amp power vs speaker power thing.... 

You may be surprised but running a high powered (eg 600W) amp into a lower powered (eg 300W) speaker will probably not cause as much damage as you think. Temporary excursions into overpower would make the speaker distort, but not necessarily self destruct.

Doing the opposite with a SS power amp of 300W into a 600W speaker is likely to end much more disasterously. The SS amp would clip long before the speaker, dumping huge levels of DC into the speaker coil, overheating and burning it out.

In either case the sound would start to turn to crap and you would hate it, so it is probably a non-issue provided there was sufficient clean headroom.


----------



## Loomer

Quitty said:


> You own a Kemper, don't you?
> What cab do you use it through? I never got the KPA working right through a guitar cab.



Nope, I run a preamp that's as old as the hills: A Peavey Rockmaster. 

I'm pretty convinced that the Kemper will do just fine with a good cab, though.


----------



## Quitty

Loomer said:


> Nope, I run a preamp that's as old as the hills: A Peavey Rockmaster.
> 
> I'm pretty convinced that the Kemper will do just fine with a good cab, though.


Oh.
Well then, unfortunately not


----------



## 4Eyes

the reason why it has 600W is that it can be also used for bass, where you need that amount of headroom.


----------



## ara_

I tested out the Enoly profile at band practice today, it was pretty awesome. The other guitarist prefers bright, scratchy tones which blended together well with my darker tone.



Loomer said:


> Nope, I run a preamp that's as old as the hills: A Peavey Rockmaster.
> 
> I'm pretty convinced that the Kemper will do just fine with a good cab, though.



But why would you buy a heavy guitar cab if you could use a FRFR speaker and get a huge variety of cabs from your profiles?


----------



## edsped

ara_ said:


> I tested out the Enoly profile at band practice today, it was pretty awesome. The other guitarist prefers bright, scratchy tones which blended together well with my darker tone.
> 
> 
> 
> But why would you buy a heavy guitar cab if you could use a FRFR speaker and get a huge variety of cabs from your profiles?



FRFR sounds totally different from a guitar cab. I ran my Axe FRFR and I would have to EQ the hell out of it to get it to sound acceptable for band practice, and even then just using a guitar cab sounded better and required less work. 

Also a guitar cab doesn't have to be heavy, just like a PA monitor or wedge isn't necessarily light. The Alto TS110A is pretty much the lightest wedge I could find that could maybe potentially keep up with a loud drummer for practice, now I use a Port City 1x12OS that's actually a couple pounds lighter.


----------



## Quitty

An update for those who asked - 
the foldable MIDI footswitch prototype is up and running and can 'pull' information from the KPA as well as send its own.
Two modes - performance and patch-audition (browse) have been installed, each with additional functions when you hold down the buttons.

What i didn't do, because i'm a lazy bastard, is install rubber feet 










Once i get it usable in a live setting and test it, i'll release the code and schematics - it's half a day's work and under 40$.
Fcuk ugly, but kinda handy - just like daddy.


----------



## ara_

Quitty said:


> An update for those who asked -
> the foldable MIDI footswitch prototype is up and running and can 'pull' information from the KPA as well as send its own.
> Two modes - performance and patch-audition (browse) have been installed, each with additional functions when you hold down the buttons.
> 
> What i didn't do, because i'm a lazy bastard, is install rubber feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once i get it usable in a live setting and test it, i'll release the code and schematics - it's half a day's work and under 40$.
> Fcuk ugly, but kinda handy - just like daddy.



That is pretty ....ing awesome, I think this has potential.


----------



## Robrecht

Hey guys, I'm really tempted to buy a Kemper toaster for its incredible versatility and great sound in all kinds of contexts. I have a couple of questions though.

I guess my main dilemma is how I would get sounds out of it, taking into account the fact that my budget is already heavily strained by the Kemper itself (and a midi pedalboard). The way I see it, these are my two options:

* I could buy two Alto ts112a's or Alto ts115a's. I think this would give me the sound I ultimately want, in stereo and straight from the Kemper, with the versatility of using different cabinet simulations.

The problem is that I'm not sure I'll be able to keep up with our (very loud) drummer and the other guitarist's Marshall half stack. I'd also like to keep things simple to set up, so I was hoping to avoid the extra step of putting the speakers on stands. I was thinking I'd put them side by side on the floor in the wedge position, but would that be enough to make myself heard? What about live situations where there's no reliable PA and you're just playing through your backline?

* Instead of buying the active speakers, I could spend an extra 500&#8364; on a Kemper Powerhead and keep using my 4x12 guitar cabinet for now. That would give me a more traditional looking setup with four speakers to "move air", as they say.

The problem is, I'm not sure my old cab can handle the Kemper's 600W. It's the cabinet from my old Carlsbro GLX150T, so it's made for 150W (can't check the exact specs now because it's at our rehearsal space). Also, the powered output of the Kemper Powerhead is mono so I wouldn't be able to play with stereo effects. And I get the overall impression (from the Kemper manual and various users' comments online) that FRFR with cab simulation is really the way to go with the Kemper; one of its draws for me is the idea that you can work on your profile at home and get the exact same sound during band practice.

I know all of this has been discussed before but I just wanted get some opinions on my specific situation and see if maybe there's an option I overlooked. Thanks in advance for any comments!


----------



## Quitty

Robrecht said:


> Hey guys, I'm really tempted to buy a Kemper toaster for its incredible versatility and great sound in all kinds of contexts. I have a couple of questions though.
> 
> I guess my main dilemma is how I would get sounds out of it, taking into account the fact that my budget is already heavily strained by the Kemper itself (and a midi pedalboard). The way I see it, these are my two options:
> 
> * I could buy two Alto ts112a's or Alto ts115a's. I think this would give me the sound I ultimately want, in stereo and straight from the Kemper, with the versatility of using different cabinet simulations.
> 
> The problem is that I'm not sure I'll be able to keep up with our (very loud) drummer and the other guitarist's Marshall half stack. I'd also like to keep things simple to set up, so I was hoping to avoid the extra step of putting the speakers on stands. I was thinking I'd put them side by side on the floor in the wedge position, but would that be enough to make myself heard? What about live situations where there's no reliable PA and you're just playing through your backline?
> 
> * Instead of buying the active speakers, I could spend an extra 500 on a Kemper Powerhead and keep using my 4x12 guitar cabinet for now. That would give me a more traditional looking setup with four speakers to "move air", as they say.
> 
> The problem is, I'm not sure my old cab can handle the Kemper's 600W. It's the cabinet from my old Carlsbro GLX150T, so it's made for 150W (can't check the exacts specs now because it's at our rehearsal space). Also, the powered output of the Kemper Powerhead is mono so I wouldn't be able to play with stereo effects. And I get the overall impression (from the Kemper manual and various users' comments online) that FRFR with cab simulation is really the way to go with the Kemper; one of its draws for me is the idea that you can work on your profile at home and get the exact same sound during band practice.
> 
> I know all of this has been discussed before but I just wanted get some opinions on my specific situation and see if maybe there's an option I overlooked. Thanks in advance for any comments!



You pretty much got it right.
Two Altos should deal with any drummer - i've got one 500W 15" wedge that was about twice as loud as the other stuff i've tried (haven't tried the Altos, but i assume they're comparable) and i'm good despite our drummer being exceptionally loud. Two Altos will get you anywhere.

As for the KPA, i've had very bad results with guitar cabs. It's workable, but it's a hit or miss and too inconsistent for me. I believe some guys here do it, but i wouldn't if i had a choice.


----------



## edsped

Your cab should be fine with the Powerhead. 

Admittedly I haven't messed around with running my Kemper FRFR but I spent a whole lot of time running my AxeFx II through an RCF NX12SMA. FRFR introduces a LOT more highs and a lot more lows than a guitar cab and requires a good bit of tweaking to sound like a normal guitar cab. I was able to make it work but using a guitar cab gives me the sound I want without having to tweak it really at all. It's up to preference. I was totally gung-ho about running FRFR for everything all the time when I first got my Axe but I ended up preferring guitar cabs and I really didn't think I would.


----------



## ara_

Quitty said:


> You pretty much got it right.
> Two Altos should deal with any drummer - i've got one 500W 15" wedge that was about twice as loud as the other stuff i've tried (haven't tried the Altos, but i assume they're comparable) and i'm good despite our drummer being exceptionally loud. Two Altos will get you anywhere.
> 
> As for the KPA, i've had very bad results with guitar cabs. It's workable, but it's a hit or miss and too inconsistent for me. I believe some guys here do it, but i wouldn't if i had a choice.



Yeah, the Alto is loud.


----------



## Lothar

ara_ said:


> Yeah, the Alto is loud.




Ditto.

You can easily make Your ears bleed.


----------



## Robrecht

Lothar said:


> Ditto.
> 
> You can easily make Your ears bleed.




Thanks for your input on both sides of the dilemma guys. At the moment, I'm leaning towards the pair of Altos, as I'm now convinced that they'll be loud enough.

There's a certain intuitive appeal to the idea of using a guitar cab (probably because it means at least the final stage of your sound is "real" and not simulated), but the cab I have right now is just so old and dilapidated that I'm afraid it would just be the weak link in my setup. The Powerhead is more expensive than the regular Kemper, so buying a new, good cab on top of that would be difficult.


----------



## technomancer

I've tried it both ways, go FRFR the Kemper flat out sounds better that way


----------



## JP7

technomancer said:


> I've tried it both ways, go FRFR the Kemper flat out sounds better that way


+1


----------



## Acrid

Firmware 2.1.1 has landed, changelog below.

This firmware includes the following improvements compared to 2.0.1:

User Interface

added: Input Source selection (Front Input/Alternative Input/SPDIF Input)
added: Monitor Volume can now also be controlled via directly connected expression pedal
added: Analog stereo switch set to 'Rig Up/Down' steps thru Slots and Performances

Audio

added: Aux In volume can be controlled separately for Main and Monitor/Headphone Out
fixed: issue related to the preamp gain, which was slightly quieter in comparison to previous versions
fixed: issue related to noise which can affect clean sounds
fixed: issues related to the Pitch Shifter tracking lack
fixed: Wah Lowpass and Hipass signal level improved
fixed: issues related to clipping of guitar signal on Direct Out and SPDIF Out 

Performance and Stability

improved: faster rig recall time
fixed: 'Initialised Rig' doesnt appear accidentally anymore in Performance Mode after restart
fixed: issue related to noise immediately after loading a Slot/Rig of another Performance
fixed: restore selection list can handle more backup files on USB-stick


----------



## Alex6534

Lasse Lammert's rig pack is out!


----------



## metal_sam14

Alex6534 said:


> Lasse Lammert's rig pack is out!



F*ck, I am stuck at work and can't try it until tonight


----------



## Lothar

They are awesome. 
The Hard Hitter profile fits my needs very well.


----------



## Quitty

metal_sam14 said:


> F*ck, I am stuck at work and can't try it until tonight



Ditto, but the signal chain rundown makes them sound awesome.

Seriously, between Lothar, Sonic Underground and now Lasse's, the Kemper is improving so fast in the high-gain department it's not even funny.


----------



## Alex6534

Quitty said:


> Ditto, but the signal chain rundown makes them sound awesome.
> 
> Seriously, between Lothar, Sonic Underground and now Lasse's, the Kemper is improving so fast in the high-gain department it's not even funny.



I LOVE Lothar's 5153, but equally love Lasse's.....still need to try Lasse's in a live setting however. I've listened to Sonic Underground's profiles and they seem pretty decent, how have you found them?


----------



## ascl

Wow Lasse's are great, every single one is solid!


----------



## metal_sam14

C&P of my post from the kemper forums: 

Got home and loaded up the Lasse profiles like an excited school girl. These are amazing! ChugChug with the gain rolled back a bit and the EQ on made my old rhythm tone sound like a hollow mess. Lasse you have done an incredible job on these.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I found these clips on the Kemper forums.



> Did a quick soundtest with some of my favourite LL-profiles:
> 
> Mean bastard: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ldz9oz5rkn1hny&#8230;n Bastard.mp3
> 
> Chugchug: https://www.dropbox.com/s/n3lspldxpz7n9ra/LL- Chugchug.mp3
> 
> Schmatz: https://www.dropbox.com/s/l6j6zvx46po3lc8/LL- Schmatz.mp3
> 
> No EQ or anything.



The palm mutes are incredible, dynamic and really chunky!


----------



## edsped

I just loaded up the Lasse rigs and haven't even gone through them all yet, but ChugChug and Juicy Chunks are really awesome.


----------



## Acrid

Just spent the last couple of hours going through these, so many good profiles in this pack. Favorites so far are Mean Bastard, Chain of Damnation & Surgery. Thanks Lasse!!


----------



## wilch

hey guys, currently going through the 725 profiles I've downloaded so far looking for a clean shimmery echo'y type sound. Anyone know of one off hand that's a fav of theirs that I can download?

EDIT: all good. Found one in the Ola Englund pack


----------



## Quitty

Alex6534 said:


> I LOVE Lothar's 5153, but equally love Lasse's.....still need to try Lasse's in a live setting however. I've listened to Sonic Underground's profiles and they seem pretty decent, how have you found them?



I'm still trying to find a good Bogner Uberschall profile, so in one of my 'kemper uberschall' google searches i stumbled on Sonic Underground's.
The Uberschall is... alright. Perhaps i just like the modeled tones better than the real thing (i wouldn't be the first).

The Diezels, on the other hand, are fantastic. The cabs work great on other profiles too.


----------



## Fringe

Gotta say this is one of the best and most useful Rig Packs so far. Each an every profile from Lasse's rigs is just awesome and perfect for recording with almost zero tweaking (of course a bit depending on the guitars used).

I guess we're running out of excuses for bad guitar sound in our productions 

Thanks so much Lasse 

Everyone who didn't try them already -> GO FOR IT


----------



## edsped

wilch said:


> hey guys, currently going through the 725 profiles I've downloaded so far looking for a clean shimmery echo'y type sound. Anyone know of one off hand that's a fav of theirs that I can download?
> 
> EDIT: all good. Found one in the Ola Englund pack


I was gonna recommend the Ola 5153 clean until you found it. I haven't tried recording with it yet but I use it through a cab at band practice with the bass cut back and the treble and presence boosted a lot and it sounds amazing, probably the best clean sound I've heard in person.


----------



## sage

I'm having an expression pedal issue. I'm trying to use Pedal Link to over-ride my pitch pedal with a wah if a wah is present. I've selected the function in the MIDI menu, but it doesn't work. Is this function only for MIDI expression pedals? I am using a pair of Mission EP-1 pedals. Would love to have volume, pitch, and wah functions...


----------



## Andless

Just downloaded Lasse Lammerts rig pack tonight, and they all sound very good.

It also depends on what you play on for the moment, so I decided to give it a go and ask my newly acquired FF8 with Lace X-Bars which ones she likes, and she said that out of the box without tweaking she loved:


Mean Bastard 
Juicy Chunks 
ChugChug 
Liquid Leads 

She added that she had expected to enjoy German Grease given her relationship with a certain Herbert profile and Grail, but that they may grow on her with tweaking and that my other guitars might like the others better. 

Seriously tho, a very a nice addition, may very well replace my current go-to hi-gain profiles. Thanks Lasse!


----------



## metal_sam14

wilch said:


> hey guys, currently going through the 725 profiles I've downloaded so far looking for a clean shimmery echo'y type sound. Anyone know of one off hand that's a fav of theirs that I can download?
> 
> EDIT: all good. Found one in the Ola Englund pack



If you haven't got it already, I use a patch called: LW Shiva FLOYD TELE. 

It's a Bogner Shiva patch with some warm mod and I added a cool ambient delay, worth checking out, might be up your alley


----------



## wilch

metal_sam14 said:


> If you haven't got it already, I use a patch called: LW Shiva FLOYD TELE.
> 
> It's a Bogner Shiva patch with some warm mod and I added a cool ambient delay, worth checking out, might be up your alley



Cheers man. I'll have a look for it now.


----------



## col

wilch said:


> Cheers man. I'll have a look for it now.



Try out "Badcat sparkle Clean" by Trevor Foxall as well.


----------



## Robrecht

Quick question for anyone using the Kemper with Alto active speakers: how do you set your respective volumes on the Kemper and the Alto(s) in a loud, full band situation?

I just received my two ts112a's and want to try them at band practice tonight.


----------



## Zalbu

How does this kind of stuff work? Is it a suitable alternative for bedroom shredders who doesn't have any amps to model? Can you use it like an Axe-Fx and download other peoples patches to use?


----------



## Fringe

Yup, more than enough profiles to download for free...no need to profile any amp yourself if you don't want to!


----------



## flint757

You can download raw profiles (no EQ or effects), profiles with all sorts of settings and you can make your own with an amp and a microphone. You have performance mode and browser mode. You can only have a max of 1000 profiles visible in browser mode and for ease of access you'd assign the ones you want to 1 of 4 (I think? I haven't used it much as of yet) in a bank and you have many banks (not sure the exact number, but limited by midi commands available) available to you much like any other modeler except you have a lot more to select from.


----------



## Andless

Fringe said:


> Yup, more than enough profiles to download for free...no need to profile any amp yourself if you don't want to!



I had this concern before ordering a little more than a year ago (home studio, no realistic possibility to profile at home), but I definitely do very much more than just OK with free profiles. 

Sure, the profiles that I like to the ones that are just not my thing out of all the profiles that are available are maybe not that many in comparison, but finding that select few that sound absolutely awesome makes it all worth it.


----------



## Quitty

Andless said:


> I had this concern before ordering a little more than a year ago (home studio, no realistic possibility to profile at home), but I definitely do very much more than just OK with free profiles.
> 
> Sure, the profiles that I like to the ones that are just not my thing out of all the profiles that are available are maybe not that many in comparison, but finding that select few that sound absolutely awesome makes it all worth it.



That's like saying the amount of sweet spots isn't too great in comparison to the amount of bad tones in your amp .

It's a little baffling that there's no factory profile list anywhere, just so that you know what the unit can sound like when you get it - but in hindsight, i see the reasoning behind it.
There are so many awesome sounding free profiles out today that you would probably never get to try them all out.


----------



## sage

Yo, this probably isn't super helpful considering that it doesn't show all the names of the amps profiled in each rig, but here is a list of the 392 factory rigs included with firmware 2.1:

9 V BJL - 2012-07-19 18-11-48.kipr
9 V Crunch - 2012-07-19 18-15-15.kipr
69 - 2011-10-26 11-55-57.kipr
1962 Electro - 2012-07-20 11-54-01.kipr
AC Clean - R121 - 2011-10-18 17-01-06.kipr
AC Clean - SM57 - 2011-10-18 17-13-53.kipr
AC Normal Drive - 2011-10-18 17-13-57.kipr
AC Top Boost - 2011-10-18 17-14-01.kipr
AC Top Boost Cactus - 2011-10-18 17-14-04.kipr
AC Top Boost Link - 2011-10-18 17-14-09.kipr
Acoustic A - 2012-12-19 19-03-13.kipr
Acoustic B - 2012-12-19 19-01-49.kipr
Acoustic C - 2012-12-19 19-04-30.kipr
Acoustic D - 2012-12-19 19-12-22.kipr
Acoustic E - 2012-12-19 17-09-46.kipr
Alright - 2011-11-07 13-36-45.kipr
Bad Kitty Clean Drive - 2011-10-18 17-14-39.kipr
Bad Kitty Gain Drive - 2011-10-22 16-44-17.kipr
Baldis 801 - 2012-04-26 16-14-41.kipr
Baldis 802 - 2012-04-26 16-15-14.kipr
Baldis 803 - 2012-04-26 16-14-59.kipr
Baritone Guitar - 2013-07-14 13-28-21.kipr
Bass Transformer - 2013-07-16 14-56-52.kipr
Beat Boy - 2011-11-07 13-18-58.kipr
Black Bass Clean - 2012-07-18 14-51-31.kipr
Black Bass Cream - 2012-07-19 19-58-49.kipr
Black Bass Crunch - 2012-07-18 16-27-26.kipr
Black Cemetry - 2011-11-07 13-29-01.kipr
Black Snake - 2012-04-23 11-04-34.kipr
Blackface Bass Dimed - 2011-10-18 17-16-09.kipr
Both Worlds - 2011-11-07 13-20-43.kipr
Breath - 2011-11-10 14-17-48.kipr
British 800 Grit Lo - 2011-10-18 17-16-41.kipr
Broken Heart - 2012-04-20 15-44-29.kipr
Californication - 2011-11-06 19-30-10.kipr
Charlie B's Teacher - 2012-07-19 20-50-12.kipr
Chorused Surface - 2011-11-23 12-58-26.kipr
CK Rotary Speaker - 2012-04-22 19-52-04.kipr
Converter Clean - 2012-04-20 14-57-52.kipr
Converter Crunch - 2012-04-20 15-00-51.kipr
Converter Distortion - 2012-02-21 18-20-20.kipr
Country Fun - 2011-11-10 17-18-22.kipr
Country Mile - 2011-11-09 20-07-04.kipr
D'Lux Clean - Cactus - 2011-10-18 17-16-52.kipr
D'Lux Dirty - Cactus - 2011-10-18 17-17-00.kipr
Diamond - 2011-11-09 19-39-50.kipr
Drive-Thru Speaker - 2012-07-12 17-22-32.kipr
Dry Metal - 2011-12-16 15-08-56.kipr
Dry Queen - 2011-11-09 19-40-53.kipr
Dual Boogie Hi Gain - 2011-10-18 17-17-10.kipr
Duck Crunch Tremors - 2013-01-04 17-17-47.kipr
Duck Lead Love - 2013-01-04 17-17-32.kipr
Duck Voice 15 Dirty - 2013-01-04 17-17-15.kipr
Ducked Clean Trem - 2013-01-04 17-16-10.kipr
Ducked Lead Trem Vow - 2013-01-04 17-15-47.kipr
Ducked SMehl RotaTremVerb - 2013-01-04 17-14-21.kipr
Early Fripp - 2012-04-20 15-04-46.kipr
Electron Scream - 2012-04-22 19-01-41.kipr
Fat Ed - 2011-11-10 13-34-07.kipr
Fischers AC - 2011-10-07 16-54-34.kipr
Fischers CAE 100 Boost - 2011-10-07 16-36-59.kipr
Fischers CAE 100 OD1 - 2011-11-24 17-08-14.kipr
Fischers CAE 100 OD2 - 2011-10-07 16-41-36.kipr
Fischers Jay MP 1978 - 2011-10-07 17-02-51.kipr
Fischers Jay MP100 High1 - 2011-10-07 16-46-32.kipr
Fischers Jay MP100 High2 - 2011-10-07 16-49-03.kipr
Fischers Jay MP100 High3 - 2011-10-07 16-50-46.kipr
Fischers Jazz Fux OD1 - 2011-10-07 16-19-12.kipr
Fischers Jazz Fux OD2 - 2011-10-07 16-18-58.kipr
Fischers Rock Fux Clean1 - 2011-10-07 16-24-43.kipr
Fischers Rock Fux OD1 - 2011-10-07 16-27-10.kipr
Fischers Rock Fux OD3 - 2011-10-07 16-29-07.kipr
Fischers Sold 100 - 2011-10-07 17-03-42.kipr
Fischers Sold 100-3 - 2011-10-07 17-05-27.kipr
Fischers Xtacy3 - 2011-10-07 16-58-16.kipr
Fischers Xtacy4 - 2011-10-07 16-58-43.kipr
Fischers Xtacy5 - 2011-10-07 17-01-10.kipr
Ford Boost - 2011-11-23 13-07-47.kipr
Formant Shift Blend - 2013-07-16 15-54-28.kipr
From Dusk... - 2011-11-10 15-09-37.kipr
Fuzzed Space Fox - 2012-07-20 11-12-05.kipr
FX Alien Bender - 2013-01-04 15-14-16.kipr
FX Bad Cellphone - 2013-01-04 15-15-01.kipr
FX BAR Fuzz Fayz Lead - 2013-01-04 15-15-52.kipr
FX Circuit Bent Amplotron - 2013-01-04 15-16-33.kipr
FX GT-1000 Nightmare - 2013-01-04 15-17-36.kipr
FX GT-1000 Wah Lead - 2013-01-04 15-18-15.kipr
FX Martian Dub Step - 2013-01-04 15-18-50.kipr
FX Multi AM Clean - 2013-01-04 15-20-11.kipr
FX Pick Harmonics Lead - 2013-01-04 15-20-53.kipr
FX Tesla Bagpipe in A - 2013-01-04 15-22-50.kipr
Gadda Da Vida - 2012-04-20 17-16-02.kipr
German Fuzz - 2012-07-20 12-03-42.kipr
Goldie Blend - 2011-09-07 23-27-51.kipr
Goldie Pentode SM57 - 2011-10-18 17-17-42.kipr
Goldie Triode Clean - 2011-10-18 17-17-46.kipr
Goldie Triode SM57 - 2011-10-18 17-17-50.kipr
Gondwana AC1970 crunch - 2011-10-08 22-01-12.kipr
Gondwana Fan BM crunch - 2011-10-08 21-57-52.kipr
Gondwana Fan Clean2 - 2011-10-07 18-07-25.kipr
Gondwana Fan2 - 2011-10-07 17-12-32.kipr
Gondwana Fan4 - 2011-10-07 17-13-52.kipr
Gondwana Mars Clean2 - 2011-10-07 17-49-56.kipr
Gondwana Mars Lead - 2011-10-07 17-45-17.kipr
Gondwana MB Crunch1 - 2011-10-07 17-38-16.kipr
Gondwana MB Crunch2 - 2011-10-07 17-38-04.kipr
Graveyard Jam - 2012-07-19 20-57-12.kipr
GT 75 Clean - 2012-01-23 18-19-39.kipr
GT 75 Crunch 1 6L6 - 2012-01-23 18-18-52.kipr
GT 75 Crunch 1 5881 - 2012-01-23 18-19-10.kipr
GT 75 Crunch 2 6L6 - 2012-01-23 18-18-00.kipr
GT 75 Crunch 2 5881 - 2012-01-23 18-18-34.kipr
GT 75 Crunch Boost 6L6 - 2012-01-23 18-22-20.kipr
GT 75 Scream 6L6 - 2012-01-23 18-16-43.kipr
GT 75 Scream 5881 - 2012-01-23 18-16-22.kipr
Gundy Brian'sStrayDogs - 2013-07-01 10-43-43.kipr
Gundy Brown Sound EVH - 2013-03-23 16-41-11.kipr
Gundy Creamy Sunshine - 2013-07-01 10-46-30.kipr
Gundy DoobyListening - 2013-07-01 14-36-41.kipr
Gundy European CS - 2013-07-01 14-38-01.kipr
Gundy Gilmourish - 2013-03-23 16-43-07.kipr
Gundy John6 for MM - 2013-07-01 10-59-50.kipr
Gundy LuckyNile DP CLN - 2013-07-01 11-02-11.kipr
Gundy Robben StumbleOD - 2013-07-01 11-04-33.kipr
Halobacter - 2012-04-22 17-51-58.kipr
Hell's Kitchen - 2011-11-06 19-25-04.kipr
Hey Jim - 2011-12-08 20-18-23.kipr
High Way - 2011-12-09 17-41-48.kipr
Holdsworthy - 2013-07-16 14-54-00.kipr
JMP77-001 - 2011-10-22 16-39-02.kipr
K.Model 1962 - 2012-07-20 11-56-00.kipr
Keith - 2011-11-10 18-28-10.kipr
Kemper Banjo - 2012-07-10 15-24-07.kipr
Kemper Cathedral - 2013-05-05 16-24-50.kipr
Kerosin 01 - 2012-04-20 15-58-56.kipr
Kerosin 02 - 2012-04-20 16-00-01.kipr
King Brit - 2011-09-16 18-32-02.kipr
King Clean - 2011-09-16 18-34-29.kipr
King Fat - 2011-09-16 18-36-14.kipr
King Modern - 2011-09-16 18-38-12.kipr
King Modern 5 - 2011-09-16 19-31-24.kipr
King Pwr 6L6 - 2011-09-16 19-34-33.kipr
King Raw - 2011-09-16 19-36-41.kipr
King Vintage - 2011-09-16 21-08-55.kipr
KM-ANDROMEDA - 2013-01-01 21-30-13.kipr
KM-ARRIVAL CLEAN - 2013-01-01 22-04-48.kipr
KM-BASS - 2013-01-01 23-37-00.kipr
KM-BOG PEOPLE - 2013-01-01 23-47-46.kipr
KM-COSMOGENESIS - 2013-01-01 22-04-13.kipr
KM-DEMISERY - 2013-01-01 22-05-54.kipr
KM-DOOMED - 2013-01-01 21-52-54.kipr
KM-NADIR - 2013-01-01 21-37-42.kipr
KM-NOOBE CLEAN - 2013-01-01 21-59-11.kipr
KM-RETROBASS - 2013-01-01 23-57-13.kipr
KM-RETROSPECIAL - 2013-01-01 21-43-09.kipr
KM-SEA NYMPH - 2013-01-01 21-44-22.kipr
KM-SHORTED OUT - 2013-01-01 22-02-36.kipr
KM-THRASH - 2013-01-01 21-15-17.kipr
KM-TOP ROMULAN - 2013-01-01 21-38-18.kipr
Les is Paul - 2012-07-20 10-21-56.kipr
Liquid Metal - 2012-02-23 18-28-59.kipr
Little Pop Prince - 2011-11-10 18-24-16.kipr
Little Prince MD421 - 2011-09-07 17-23-01.kipr
Little Prince SM57 - 2011-09-07 17-22-36.kipr
Living Thing - 2012-04-22 19-49-45.kipr
London Color Clean - Cactus - 2011-10-18 17-19-18.kipr
London Color Clean Lo - 2011-09-10 23-48-22.kipr
London Trem Drive - MD421 - 2011-10-22 16-52-44.kipr
London Trem Drive Hi - M80 - 2011-10-18 17-19-31.kipr
London Trem Grit - R44 - 2011-09-10 22-26-16.kipr
LOOMIS 5150 III - 2013-01-15 06-48-36.kipr
Lotta Love - 2011-12-08 19-42-50.kipr
Matchbox 1 Clean - AK47 - 2011-10-18 17-20-00.kipr
Matchbox 1 Clean - SM57 - 2011-10-18 17-20-04.kipr
Matchbox 1 Dirty - Cactus - 2011-10-18 17-20-07.kipr
Matchbox 1 Dirty - R121 - 2011-10-18 17-20-10.kipr
Melodic Wha - 2011-11-10 13-36-26.kipr
Metalcave - 2011-11-06 17-41-20.kipr
Mr-Sandman - 2012-04-20 16-02-06.kipr
Mr. Jack Blues - 2011-10-18 17-20-14.kipr
Mr. Jack Dirty - 2011-10-18 17-20-25.kipr
Mr. Jack Drive - 2011-10-18 17-20-29.kipr
Mr. Jack Overdrive - 2011-10-18 17-20-32.kipr
Mr. Nice Guy - 2011-11-06 17-34-36.kipr
Mr.Phil Kay - 2012-07-20 10-41-56.kipr
MS039-00 - 2011-09-18 15-01-13.kipr
MS042-00 - 2011-09-18 15-11-23.kipr
MS045-00 - 2011-09-18 15-22-35.kipr
MS166-00 - 2011-09-19 15-46-08.kipr
MS170-00 - 2011-09-19 15-54-57.kipr
MS171-00 - 2011-09-19 16-42-24.kipr
Mu's Fuzz Bass - 2013-07-16 15-48-33.kipr
Muted Raindops - 2012-04-22 17-19-09.kipr
Mystic Crunch - 2011-11-09 18-33-51.kipr
No Name Street - 2013-01-04 17-12-29.kipr
On The Edge - 2012-07-20 10-07-40.kipr
P-Tone 145 - 2013-07-13 17-52-43.kipr
P-Tone Maj Blues-C - 2013-07-16 15-30-12.kipr
P-Tone Major Pent-C - 2013-07-16 15-32-07.kipr
Paul K's Lead - 2012-07-20 10-39-14.kipr
Pearce FS 8VA - 2013-07-16 14-59-59.kipr
Pearce G1 2 - 2013-07-16 16-10-32.kipr
Phased Brain - 2011-11-10 14-05-12.kipr
PITCH +4 -3 rev- Duck - 2013-06-04 20-12-40.kipr
PITCH +4 -3 Smooth - 2013-06-04 20-09-05.kipr
PITCH 2 Octave Crunch - 2013-05-29 13-20-16.kipr
PITCH A Harmonic minor - 2013-06-04 20-50-33.kipr
PITCH Cmaj 3rds up&down - 2013-06-04 20-48-26.kipr
PITCH Cmaj Choir - 2013-06-04 19-48-31.kipr
PITCH Cmaj Choir 2 - 2013-06-04 19-49-04.kipr
PITCH Fan BM Crunch Oct - 2013-06-05 13-32-27.kipr
PITCH Major Cloud - 2013-06-05 10-59-57.kipr
PITCH Mehl Cmaj User 1 - 2013-06-04 20-51-10.kipr
PITCH Mogue Mini - 2013-05-15 19-09-48.kipr
PITCH Oct Duck Distortion - 2013-06-04 19-55-45.kipr
PITCH Octaved S-Mehl - 2013-06-04 19-57-28.kipr
PITCH Plexus Vaius - 2013-06-04 20-01-17.kipr
PITCH Vab Shimmer - 2013-06-04 20-03-03.kipr
PITCH Wide Fuzz Oct - 2013-06-04 20-03-42.kipr
PITCH Wide Sitar 2 - 2013-06-04 20-06-21.kipr
Plexus Brutalus - 2012-05-23 15-22-54.kipr
Pound Mark 2 Crunch - 2012-04-22 19-57-19.kipr
Pound Mark 2 Lead - 2012-04-22 19-58-25.kipr
Pure Blues - 2011-11-09 18-33-00.kipr
Raunchy - 2012-07-19 20-23-51.kipr
Revolution - 2011-11-10 16-48-37.kipr
Rock The Billy - 2011-11-10 17-24-22.kipr
Rocker Clean - AK47 - 2011-10-18 17-20-40.kipr
Rocker Clean - M80 - 2011-09-10 00-18-07.kipr
Rocker Clean Drive - AK47 - 2011-10-18 17-20-45.kipr
Rocker Clean Drive - M80 - 2011-10-18 17-20-48.kipr
Rocker Dirty - e906 - 2011-10-18 17-21-02.kipr
Rocker Dirty - MD421 - 2011-10-18 17-20-52.kipr
Rocker Dirty - SM57 - 2011-10-18 17-20-55.kipr
Rocker Dirty - Woodpecker - 2011-10-18 17-20-59.kipr
Rocket Dirty - 2011-10-18 17-21-09.kipr
Rodo's Piano - 2012-07-20 12-06-47.kipr
Rotary Dayz - 2011-11-10 18-34-58.kipr
S-Mehl Amp Lead - 2012-04-22 20-00-17.kipr
S-Mehl D- Mod Cr - 2012-04-22 20-01-32.kipr
S-Mehl D- Mod L1 - 2012-04-25 14-40-21.kipr
S-Mehl D- Mod L2 - 2012-04-22 20-03-45.kipr
S.Mehl 50 Clean - 2012-07-19 18-17-47.kipr
S.Mehl 50 D-Drive - 2012-07-20 10-05-05.kipr
S.Mehl 50 Scooped - 2012-07-19 18-20-40.kipr
S.Mehl 50 Uebergain - 2012-07-19 18-23-41.kipr
S.Mehl 50 Vintage 1 - 2012-07-19 18-25-10.kipr
S.Mehl 50 Vintage 2 - 2012-07-19 18-26-03.kipr
Sabbath - 2011-12-07 19-18-58.kipr
Saturday Night - 2011-11-10 14-08-31.kipr
Sheryl C. - 2011-11-10 14-30-12.kipr
Silverclone - Blend 1 - 2011-10-18 17-21-17.kipr
Silverclone - Blend 2 - 2011-10-18 17-21-21.kipr
Silverclone - Cactus - 2011-10-18 17-21-24.kipr
Silverclone - R121 - 2011-10-23 16-40-03.kipr
Silverclone Twin Clean 1 - 2011-09-11 15-33-19.kipr
Silverclone Twin Dirty 2 - 2011-10-18 17-21-36.kipr
Simply Clean - 2011-11-10 17-29-13.kipr
Sky Vibrato - 2012-12-19 19-30-55.kipr
Smashing Fuzz - 2012-07-10 16-05-18.kipr
Soul Dano Clean - 2011-10-18 17-21-39.kipr
Soul Dano Drive - 2011-10-18 17-21-42.kipr
Soul Dano Gain - 2011-10-18 17-21-46.kipr
Soul Dano Overdrive - 2011-10-18 17-21-48.kipr
Space Toy - 2013-07-16 16-06-16.kipr
Speed Licker - 2011-11-06 17-28-20.kipr
Spirit of Paul K. - 2012-07-20 10-32-38.kipr
Steave Clean - 2012-04-26 16-25-03.kipr
Steave Crunch 01 - 2012-02-21 18-25-17.kipr
Steave Crunch 02 - 2012-02-21 18-28-27.kipr
Steave Lead - 2012-02-21 18-29-23.kipr
Stone Clone - 2012-04-22 17-21-46.kipr
Stone Clone Drive - 2012-04-22 17-22-53.kipr
Strumming 01 - 2011-11-09 17-27-26.kipr
Strumming 02 - 2011-11-09 17-52-30.kipr
Studio 15 - 2012-07-20 11-57-49.kipr
Studio 15 4-12 - 2012-07-20 12-08-04.kipr
Sultan - 2011-11-10 16-36-39.kipr
Surf's Up - 2012-07-10 11-19-30.kipr
Tabla Delay - 2012-07-20 10-05-47.kipr
TAF-_TheAmpFactory_ - 2012-11-09 19-14-52.kipr
TAF-65 Amps Clean - 2013-06-04 15-44-33.kipr
TAF-Angry Mushroom - 2012-11-09 15-12-25.kipr
TAF-Bassman Cranked - 2013-06-04 15-46-49.kipr
TAF-Big Fat Orang - 2012-11-09 19-19-00.kipr
TAF-Big Twin - 2012-11-09 19-22-53.kipr
TAF-Blackstar Lead+ - 2013-06-04 15-51-13.kipr
TAF-BluesJNR Growl - 2012-11-09 19-25-38.kipr
TAF-BluesJNR+ - 2012-11-09 19-26-26.kipr
TAF-BS Art15 Clean - 2013-06-04 15-51-28.kipr
TAF-Carol-Ann Clean+ - 2013-06-04 15-51-49.kipr
TAF-Carr s6 Full - 2013-06-04 15-52-07.kipr
TAF-Champ Clean - 2013-06-04 15-52-26.kipr
TAF-Claptons Blues - 2012-11-09 19-29-35.kipr
TAF-D-13 Clean+ - 2013-06-04 15-49-32.kipr
TAF-Deluxe Clean - 2013-06-04 15-52-47.kipr
TAF-Double Trouble - 2012-11-09 19-31-16.kipr
TAF-Dr-Z Push - 2013-06-04 15-53-13.kipr
TAF-Dream Delay - 2012-11-09 19-32-22.kipr
TAF-Fairgain the King - 2012-11-09 19-33-39.kipr
TAF-Fairgain the Queen - 2012-11-09 19-34-13.kipr
TAF-Floydish - 2012-11-09 19-36-39.kipr
TAF-Go Jimi Go - 2012-11-09 19-39-11.kipr
TAF-Hello 1960z - 2012-11-09 19-40-10.kipr
TAF-Hello 1970z - 2012-11-09 19-41-26.kipr
TAF-Hello 1980z - 2012-11-09 19-42-09.kipr
TAF-HiWatt Cranked - 2013-06-04 15-53-49.kipr
TAF-JCM800 Drive - 2013-06-04 15-54-33.kipr
TAF-JTM Push - 2013-06-04 15-50-38.kipr
TAF-Lovepedal 30 - 2012-11-09 19-44-00.kipr
TAF-ManRock 800 - 2012-11-09 19-54-13.kipr
TAF-Match AV30 Push - 2013-06-04 15-54-51.kipr
TAF-Match HC30 Clean - 2013-06-04 15-50-06.kipr
TAF-MesaMod ANGER+ - 2013-06-04 15-55-08.kipr
TAF-MesaVin Crunch - 2013-06-04 15-49-50.kipr
TAF-MetalWide - 2012-11-09 19-52-01.kipr
TAF-MKII BALLS - 2013-06-04 15-55-28.kipr
TAF-Morgan Push - 2013-06-04 15-56-15.kipr
TAF-Plexi Cranked - 2013-06-04 15-50-23.kipr
TAF-PushedHair - 2012-11-09 19-57-52.kipr
TAF-Reinhardt Crunch - 2013-06-04 15-50-53.kipr
TAF-Remember Me - 2012-11-09 20-00-07.kipr
TAF-Statesman Clean - 2012-11-09 20-02-59.kipr
TAF-Stileto Crunch++ - 2013-06-04 15-55-57.kipr
TAF-ToneKing Clean+ - 2013-06-04 15-49-15.kipr
TAF-TopHat Push - 2013-06-04 15-48-51.kipr
TAF-TopHat Spongey - 2012-11-09 20-28-52.kipr
TAF-TSL Mod Drive+ - 2013-06-04 15-48-28.kipr
TAF-TwoRock Jet Clean+ - 2013-06-04 15-48-02.kipr
TAF-Van -m- Halen - 2012-11-09 20-33-54.kipr
TAF-VibroKing Clean+ - 2013-06-04 15-47-36.kipr
TAF-Vox AC30 Clean+ - 2013-06-04 15-45-19.kipr
TAF-WhiteLight - 2012-11-09 20-30-43.kipr
Talk To Me - 2012-07-20 10-44-04.kipr
The Chief Clean - R121 - 2011-10-18 17-21-55.kipr
The Chief Clean - SM57 - 2011-10-18 17-21-58.kipr
The Chief Dirty - Cactus - 2011-10-18 17-22-03.kipr
Thick Mood - 2011-11-10 13-52-08.kipr
Till Dawn - 2011-11-10 15-20-38.kipr
Till's 860 2 Mics 2 - 2012-05-22 14-34-45.kipr
Till's 860 2 Mics 3 - 2012-05-22 14-35-01.kipr
Till's 2210 2 Mics - 2012-05-31 16-50-56.kipr
Till's 2211 2 Mics - 2012-05-21 15-43-41.kipr
Till's BiAmp 1 - 2012-05-21 15-45-39.kipr
Till's BiAmp 2 - 2012-05-21 15-46-10.kipr
Till's BiAmp 3 - 2012-05-21 15-46-47.kipr
Till's JVM 2 Mics 2 - 2012-05-21 15-47-23.kipr
Till's JVM 2 Mics 3 - 2012-05-21 15-53-51.kipr
Till's JVM 2 Mics 4 - 2012-05-21 15-48-05.kipr
Till's JVM 2 Mics 5 - 2012-05-21 15-48-37.kipr
Till's M-100 2 Mics - 2012-05-22 14-39-14.kipr
Till's Recto Clean 2 - 2012-05-22 14-40-46.kipr
Till's Recto Modern 1 - 2012-05-22 14-41-03.kipr
Till's Recto Modern 2 - 2012-05-22 14-41-21.kipr
Till's Recto Modern 3 - 2012-05-22 14-42-49.kipr
Till's Recto RAW 2 - 2012-05-22 14-43-03.kipr
Till's Recto Vintage - 2012-05-22 14-43-17.kipr
Till's VK100 2 Mics - 2012-05-21 15-53-23.kipr
TLS 60 Crunch - 2011-09-17 17-22-14.kipr
TLS 60 Lead - 2011-09-17 17-32-26.kipr
Tube Train Dirty - 2011-10-23 16-44-17.kipr
Tube Train Snarl - 2011-10-18 17-22-24.kipr
Twin 1 Clean - 2011-10-18 17-22-26.kipr
Twin 1 Gain - 2011-10-18 17-22-29.kipr
Use Your V- Knob - 2012-04-26 16-20-36.kipr
UWB TWIN 335 - 2011-10-08 21-54-48.kipr
UWE 1974 B 335 - 2011-02-03 19-25-26.kipr
UWE AC A 335 - 2011-10-08 21-53-42.kipr
UWE AC B 335 - 2011-10-08 21-51-31.kipr
UWE JCM A LP - 2011-10-08 21-51-08.kipr
UWE JCM B LP - 2011-10-08 21-50-08.kipr
UWE JCM C 335 - 2011-10-08 21-49-41.kipr
UWE jtm C 335 - 2011-10-07 18-30-34.kipr
UWE jtm D 335 - 2011-10-08 21-41-56.kipr
UWE jtm E 335 - 2011-10-08 21-35-26.kipr
UWE Mars 1974 - 2011-10-07 18-18-08.kipr
Vab Clean - 2012-01-15 16-43-53.kipr
VAB Clean 2 - 2012-07-19 18-27-11.kipr
Vab Lead - 2012-01-15 17-06-41.kipr
Voice 15 Crunch - 2012-07-19 18-29-02.kipr
Voice 15 Dirty - 2012-07-19 18-29-49.kipr
Voice 15 Fuzzed - 2012-07-19 18-30-35.kipr
Wah Formant Shift - 2013-07-14 13-12-13.kipr
Walking Moon - 2011-11-08 20-22-21.kipr
Wet Queen - 2011-11-08 20-20-56.kipr
With(out) U - 2013-01-04 17-13-30.kipr
You Too - 2011-12-16 15-47-18.kipr
Zeppelin Rodo's 2 - 2012-11-28 14-11-35.kipr
Zo-Di-Yak Clean - 2012-07-19 18-31-22.kipr
Zo-Di-Yak Cranked - 2012-07-20 10-58-51.kipr
Zo-Di-Yak Crunch 1 - 2012-07-19 19-01-39.kipr
Zo-Di-Yak Crunch 2 - 2012-07-19 19-02-32.kipr


----------



## Andless

Quitty said:


> That's like saying the amount of sweet spots isn't too great in comparison to the amount of bad tones in your amp .


----------



## meambobbo

finally got a kemper and yeah, lovin it


----------



## ascl

meambobbo said:


> finally got a kemper and yeah, lovin it



Grats! It's worth joining the Kemper forum's if you haven't already, helps keep track of new firmware, rig packs etc

EDIT: Not only have you already joined, you have created a thread that I replied too... I should take more notice if the poster's names! hah.


----------



## Acrid

meambobbo said:


> finally got a kemper and yeah, lovin it



Kudos dude, love your work with the pod hd stuff. Hope you like the Kemper!


----------



## Lothar

So... I bought a Axe II and I got it yesterday. I fiddled around for like 10 minutes and then I turned it off, turned the KPA on and I practiced for 3 hours.
I think it will end up the same way I had with the Axe Ultra. I would waste time to build presets instead of just playing... so I think I have a Axe II for sale...


----------



## Battousai

I know this question has probably been asked a million times .. and this is more for owners of both axe fx II and kemper. . I ve been looking through info on the internet and forums etc. and i find a lot of biased opinions on both sides.. so ill fire away.

For a bedroom guitarist trying to record a decent sounding song/album. Would you Recommend the Kemper over the AXE II?


Ive been considering the kemper since its like 500 euros cheaper i know its getting rave reviews but so does the axe FX.

again for both owners what would be pros/cons of both?


----------



## Fretless

Battousai said:


> I know this question has probably been asked a million times .. and this is more for owners of both axe fx II and kemper. . I ve been looking through info on the internet and forums etc. and i find a lot of biased opinions on both sides.. so ill fire away.
> 
> For a bedroom guitarist trying to record a decent sounding song/album. Would you Recommend the Kemper over the AXE II?
> 
> 
> Ive been considering the kemper since its like 500 euros cheaper i know its getting rave reviews but so does the axe FX.
> 
> again for both owners what would be pros/cons of both?



I do not own either one, though I have recorded an EP with the Axe II, and I have played around with a Kemper for a decent amount of time. Personally I say if you're willing to spend the money, it all comes down to what you're trying to do with your tone. If you want to copy an amp exactly, then go with a Kemper because for that purpose they are absolutely phenomenal. If you want really insane effects on top of a very versatile unit that can do many genre's then the Axe II may be your cup of tea. Both are absolutely great units, but the price may not be justifiable for a bedroom guitarist. A decent sounding album could be easily recorded with a number of the current modeling devices on the market. The line 6 POD HD series is great for it's value although I would say the cabinet's are not that great, but for it's price it's a non issue as you can load custom IR's in your DAW for recording. For an even cheaper solution that could easily work, there is the GSP1101. Great 1u unit for it's price (you can find new ones for as little as $400 on ebay if you are willing to haggle), but the amp sims are getting a little dated, but it can load custom IR's which is really unique for that price range.

Cons from my perspective are minimal on the unit's that you've listed. The Axe II has a learning curve that separates good tone from "HOLY COW THIS TONE!!" tone. The Kemper imo won't handle unique effect processing in the same way that an axe can. An axe can be turned into so many other things because of how it processes effects. This may change for the kemper (and may have already since I used one a while ago) and if it does, then I would say there are almost no downsides to the kemper.

TL;DR all units can be made to sound good if you're willing to put the effort into it. The bottom line is, buy what most matches your need on a cost effective basis.


----------



## meambobbo

Kemper pros:
- infinite amp models
- more plug n play oriented like a real amp
- simple to use
- incredible sound
- can be used to duplicate the sound of a real rig automatically instead of trying to endlessly tweak and do a/b comparisons
- also profiles cabs so u dont have to figure out how to shoot an ir to get a real cabs tone
- multiple form factors/colors
Cons:
- may take a lot of auditioning time to find your favorite amp profiles
- no dual amp (although 2 amps can be used to make one profile)
- smaller # and arguably lower quality stomp effects (however real ones can get baked into a profile with good results)
- no advanced routing abilities - cannot split the signal, use parallel effects, etc, although there are smart features on how the delay and reverb interact and each output has its own global eq and can bypass cab emulation i think

Note: never touched an axe ii


----------



## meambobbo

one other thing to note is that even if an amp is modeled in the axe ii, it's not necessarily modeled with all possible permutations of settings. While you can adjust things like power amp distortion, the basic tonestack, pre-amp gain, etc. you don't have control over things like bright/deep/modern switches. Fractal is pretty good at modeling using the most popular settings and making different models for alternate combinations of those, but it's just not feasible to model EVERY combination. Look at a Road King or Mark V.

While the Kemper is similarly limited in tweaking an existing profile (actually more limited), you can profile every possible permutation. the point is, as robust as the axe's amp model selection is, that's all you get. it may have your favorite amp, but not with your favorite tubes, bias mod, or ??? switch set the way you like it. Kemper is unlimited (and the profiling process is insanely accurate).


----------



## Fretless

meambobbo said:


> one other thing to note is that even if an amp is modeled in the axe ii, it's not necessarily modeled with all possible permutations of settings. While you can adjust things like power amp distortion, the basic tonestack, pre-amp gain, etc. you don't have control over things like bright/deep/modern switches. Fractal is pretty good at modeling using the most popular settings and making different models for alternate combinations of those, but it's just not feasible to model EVERY combination. Look at a Road King or Mark V.
> 
> While the Kemper is similarly limited in tweaking an existing profile (actually more limited), you can profile every possible permutation. the point is, as robust as the axe's amp model selection is, that's all you get. it may have your favorite amp, but not with your favorite tubes, bias mod, or ??? switch set the way you like it. Kemper is unlimited (and the profiling process is insanely accurate).



And unfortunately there in that lies the downside of the kemper, unless you or some one else has the exact amp setup that you want, you cannot just fiddle your way around and get that exact profile. Though I find that the kemper has much more usability in recording than an axe, the axe wins in stage performance. Then again the kemper can do that almost 99% as well in my opinion as it only falls behind in terms of effects, not tones. (and not to mention there are the power amp versions of the kemper which are amazing in their own right too)


----------



## VESmedic

Fretless said:


> And unfortunately there in that lies the downside of the kemper, unless you or some one else has the exact amp setup that you want, you cannot just fiddle your way around and get that exact profile. Though I find that the kemper has much more usability in recording than an axe, the axe wins in stage performance. Then again the kemper can do that almost 99% as well in my opinion as it only falls behind in terms of effects, not tones. (and not to mention there are the power amp versions of the kemper which are amazing in their own right too)



Chances are, with the over 5000 profiles publicaly available, and the hundreds of commercial profiles available, especially given this is a heavily metal favored board, the exact combo you are looking for is available: and More than likely profiled well and accurate. The amp is a very small part of the Kemper profiling sequence. The difference between a 5150 and 5150 2 is extremely minute, compared to moving a microphone on the amps cabinet an inch,
Get what I'm saying? And I highly disagree with the axe wins the stage battle, not sure how you come to that conclusion or why?

The Kemper is infinitely more versitile than the axe is minus the effects routing, if you think about... You literally can have whatever you want with whatever mic you want stored in that little box, and replicate it 1000 times  that wasn't even the selling point for me however. The magic is in the profiling, there isn't a day I don't think what an absolutely astonishing piece of gear this is. Absolutely the most amazing recording device invented in the last 15 years, as well as the absolute best piece of guitar equipment I could ever imagine... The absolute only product I've ever bought in my life in ANYTHING, that 110% lives up to the hype, period end of story.


----------



## Quitty

This debate is getting a bit old. Battousai - did you search the forum for the other threads on this?
I doubt you'd get any new answers.

There's a different workflow to both units. For someone who knows his tech all to well, the Axe might even be more convenient.
No difference in quality of effects, but the Axe has far more of them, and they are usually more customizable and routable. No difference in quality of modeling either (the Axe has been profiled extensively).
The Kemper is infinitely more flexible as far as amp options go. Does not function as an interface, though.

Unfortunately, as with any expensive piece of gear, you'll have to try them yourself.
You will probably be happy with either, though.


----------



## meambobbo

some of my favorite Kemper profiles are actually profiled from the Axe II. I DRINK YOUR MILKSHAKE


----------



## Lokasenna

Woo! NKD!

Well, N(slightly used)KD at any rate.


----------



## ascl

Grats!


----------



## Chuck

So I'm looking into the Kemper, and I may just be blind but where is the effects loops on the back???


----------



## Robrecht

Chuck said:


> So I'm looking into the Kemper, and I may just be blind but where is the effects loops on the back???



A couple of connections have multiple functions. The send and return jacks of the effects loop, for instance, are also used during the profiling process. Maybe that's why they're not explicitly marked as "effects loop".

Look for the "Direct output/Send" and "Return" connections at the top left when looking at the back of the Kemper.


----------



## Acrid

Not sure if it has already been mentioned but Trivium are using the Kemper for recording and live now.


----------



## DC23

Saw that in another interview thread. Pretty cool! I thought Corey was an Axe II user though??


----------



## VESmedic

DC23 said:


> Saw that in another interview thread. Pretty cool! I thought Corey was an Axe II user though??




He's been a kemper user since June, when mark lewis from audiohammer and I talked his face off about it ....I set up his entire rig,close personal friend, I can tell you he and his soundguy have never been happier!


----------



## MannyMoonjava

When i add compression with clean tones, the comp inreoduces som annoying buzzing/gain. What should i do?


----------



## sage

^ I would recommend ensuring that your Clean Sensitivity is set properly for that guitar.


----------



## MannyMoonjava

sage said:


> ^ I would recommend ensuring that your Clean Sensitivity is set properly for that guitar.



Ye i tried, but how much am i supposed turn down? It was at -6 when i noticed the buzz


----------



## Allealex

Man this thing is like my wet dream


----------



## MannyMoonjava

Im trying to profile my Peavy Vypyr Comboamp, because it has some great cleans, but i just cant get this done. I really like how the Peavy sounds in headphones, and i would like to profile the headphone signal.

I tried Guitar -> Kemper -> Peavy Input (from kemper send) -> Kemper Return (from Peavy output). When im in profiler mode, the last Rig i used earlier when jamming with the kemper is still the one i hear trough my headphones (kemper headphone output), and when i press the reference amp nothing changes. When i try profiling it says that it cant find any sound, and its still the same kemper rig (from earlyer) im hearing in my headphones.. 

I want to say sorry if i did something completely wrong, but im a noob at this and what i did seemed most obvious to me at the time..

Where did i go wrong? Do i really need microphones to profile? How to people profile their Axe Fxs? I had this really great clean preset going on with the Peavy.


----------



## Lokasenna

When you try to profile, do you get the crazy spaceship noises coming from your Vypyr?


----------



## MannyMoonjava

I dont know since i use the headphone output from the peavy, so everything goes trough to my kemper and i cant hear the amp at all..


----------



## flint757

Plug your headphones in and the kemper send into the input. It won't finish obviously since the return won't be connected, but listen to see if you can hear the start of the profiling noises.


----------



## MannyMoonjava

I'll test it next week thanks!


----------



## sage

I know I'm a little late to the party, but that Lasse Lammert pack is really something else. I was happy with my heavy tones until I finally got around to loading these and found out that I was supposed to be even happier...


----------



## Kharem

Does anyone have some advise for 8 string settings or profiles? I just picked up a dka8 and had a couple of decent profiles set up that I really liked in G# on my 7 but the low F is a bit overbearing with the profiles I've used so far, I haven't really been using many effects or anything, just a post amp eq that I'm still messing with and a boost in the front that I'm trying to decide if I like or not. I want it to be pretty aggressive like off the new Humanity's last breath cd.


----------



## Quitty

Try EQing some of the low end out.
I'd try a post-amp EQ with 'low frequency' at about 80Hz and gain about -3dB (depending on how 'overbearing' it is), or a pre-amp EQ with 120Hz and -5dB.

For HLB stuff i think you'd want a boost, just remember that tone at noon on a real TS equals -2.5 on the KPA.


----------



## Kharem

Alright thanks man, I'll give it a go, I had a feeling there was more I could be doing with the eq and had already tried to take out some of the bottom end but I was just kind of blindly messing with stuff since its the first time I've really worked with anything around a low F. I've been messing with a dual rec for the 8 and been happier than some of the others even though I didn't like rectifiers much with my 7's I think it helped clean up the low end a lot.


----------



## Quitty

Kharem said:


> Alright thanks man, I'll give it a go, I had a feeling there was more I could be doing with the eq and had already tried to take out some of the bottom end but I was just kind of blindly messing with stuff since its the first time I've really worked with anything around a low F. I've been messing with a dual rec for the 8 and been happier than some of the others even though I didn't like rectifiers much with my 7's I think it helped clean up the low end a lot.



The rectos i've tried have all been a low-end mess. There's a good chance what you really want is low-mids, meaning cut aggressively under 120Hz and boost around 300Hz - try it out.
A parametric EQ takes a little getting used to if you're not used to working in a studio environment.


----------



## Lokasenna

You could also try the Green Screamer pedal with Drive and Volume at 0, Tone all the way down and then turn it up until the excessive low end starts to clean up.


----------



## Decapitated

Kharem said:


> Does anyone have some advise for 8 string settings or profiles? I just picked up a dka8 and had a couple of decent profiles set up that I really liked in G# on my 7 but the low F is a bit overbearing with the profiles I've used so far, I haven't really been using many effects or anything, just a post amp eq that I'm still messing with and a boost in the front that I'm trying to decide if I like or not. I want it to be pretty aggressive like off the new Humanity's last breath cd.



Cabs make a huge difference as well. Try the mentioned eq changes as well as the low shift in the cab section. Also, try adjusting the definition, power sagging, and clarity sections of the amp.


----------



## wakjob

Hi all, possible future KPA purchaser here.

I've noticed that even after the refining process the KPA chops off a bit of low end and seems to add brightness/presence to the top end lending to a fizzier gain texture.

Can you just increase the bass and lower the highs/presence 5% or 10% on the real amp before the profiling process to compensate?

Also, if I was to use the KPA traditionally with a power amp and 4x12 cab, wouldn't be better to profile JUST the preamp via FX Send?

Sorry if this has been covered already.

Thanks, John


----------



## Quitty

wakjob said:


> Hi all, possible future KPA purchaser here.
> 
> I've noticed that even after the refining process the KPA chops off a bit of low end and seems to add brightness/presence to the top end lending to a fizzier gain texture.
> 
> Can you just increase the bass and lower the highs/presence 5% or 10% on the real amp before the profiling process to compensate?
> 
> Also, if I was to use the KPA traditionally with a power amp and 4x12 cab, wouldn't be better to profile JUST the preamp via FX Send?
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered already.
> 
> Thanks, John



Where have you noticed this?.. 
Generally speaking, not true. It happens when there's an impedance mismatch somewhere down the chain, but that's that.
And of course you can compensate, nothing stopping you from changing the amp settings. Profile what works.

There are DI profiles for quite a few amps, though not nearly as many. It's picking up, though.
You could try turning the cab off, but the profiles and settings that work for FRFR will probably not work for a 4x12. I didn't like it that way, but YMMV.


----------



## wakjob

But that's fine with me. This is what I'm thinking...

KPA PowerHead on my 1x12 thiele cab in the center, dry tone with cab sims off, flanked on each side with FRFR monitors, wet effects with cab sims on.

Just for sitting in front of it and personal enjoyment when practicing/playing... which I need a lot of.


----------



## Quitty

wakjob said:


> But that's fine with me. This is what I'm thinking...
> 
> KPA PowerHead on my 1x12 thiele cab in the center, dry tone with cab sims off, flanked on each side with FRFR monitors, wet effects with cab sims on.
> 
> Just for sitting in front of it and personal enjoyment when practicing/playing... which I need a lot of.



That's precisely the point - i doubt the sound that works for your FRFR will also work for a guitar cab. Try it before you do.

If it does work, you certainly can do it with the KPA, and you'll even have a rough separate EQ for the cab and FRFR.


----------



## wakjob

It _might_ work ok. The speaker in the thiele is a Delta Pro 12A... pretty flat.


----------



## Quitty

I've got two Mesa Thieles, and as i said, i was rather disappointed with the results but again, YMMV. Really depends on the PA as well.


----------



## Lokasenna

If you're happy with the power amp and speakers you've got, the Kemper will sound awesome with them - I ran my Kemper + Crate Powerblock through a buddy's Marshall cab... I think it was a 1960A... and it sounded ....ing AMAZING.

You lose out on the flexibility of matching different amps, cabs, and mics, but that might not be something you need or care about. I like my FRFR setup because it sounds better at bedroom-volume than most real rigs would, sounds almost identical to what's ending up in my DAW, and I don't have any need to lug a massive cabinet up and down the stairs if I go out somewhere.


----------



## jjcor

My kemper is on its way

I'm going to run it through a focusrite 18i20 > Yamaha hs5. But I'm looking into getting some good headphones for it. Any suggestions?


----------



## flint757

I use AKG Q701 Quincy Jones headphones into my Saffire Pro 24. They sound spot on accurate as far as my ears can tell and are comfortable over my ears.


----------



## wakjob

jjcor said:


> My kemper is on its way
> 
> I'm going to run it through a focusrite 18i20 > Yamaha hs5. But I'm looking into getting some good headphones for it. Any suggestions?



I'm jealous as hell. 

I'm currently incommunicado with a sales person @ Sweetwater about a PowerHead. 
Just having a tough time spending money on myself this close to the holidays... ya know?

And I've been using a $50 pair of Sony MDR 7520's for years. They just work. And they still only cost $50 almost 15 years later. How'd they do that?


----------



## jjcor

wakjob said:


> I'm jealous as hell.
> 
> I'm currently incommunicado with a sales person @ Sweetwater about a PowerHead.
> Just having a tough time spending money on myself this close to the holidays... ya know?
> 
> And I've been using a $50 pair of Sony MDR 7520's for years. They just work. And they still only cost $50 almost 15 years later. How'd they do that?



I completely understand that man. I decided I needed my own christmas gifts so I got it


----------



## Fretless

jjcor said:


> My kemper is on its way
> 
> I'm going to run it through a focusrite 18i20 > Yamaha hs5. But I'm looking into getting some good headphones for it. Any suggestions?



A good pair of sennheiser headphones will do you great justice. I have an older HD280 pro headset that has lasted me almost 7 years now (saddly it's starting to die on me from cable wear and what not).


----------



## Andless

jjcor said:


> My kemper is on its way
> 
> I'm going to run it through a focusrite 18i20 > Yamaha hs5. But I'm looking into getting some good headphones for it. Any suggestions?



I've got mine through the Yamaha hs80, hs5 looks great too.

As for headphones, it depends what your requirements are. Do you need to block out sound from the environment or protect your environment from leaking sound from the headphones? In which case you need closed headphones, 

But if semi-open is an option my preference is Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro, as they are pretty accurate in the lower frequencies, closed ones tend to over represent the lower parts.


----------



## Tommy Deaks

Possible Kemper buyer here, so I apologise if my questions are silly. 

I've got a set of Yamaha HS50m. Active studio monitors. 

Can I buy the unpowered Kemper and run it into these monitors, whilst using the KPA like an interface? I will only be having it for bedroom use.


----------



## Andless

Tommy Deaks said:


> Possible Kemper buyer here, so I apologise if my questions are silly.
> 
> I've got a set of Yamaha HS50m. Active studio monitors.
> 
> Can I buy the unpowered Kemper and run it into these monitors, whilst using the KPA like an interface? I will only be having it for bedroom use.



That will work very well. I'm running Yamaha HS80M, works great. You should have a similar experience.

EDIT: It will not replace an audio interface tho. You will still need that to get the sound into a computer if you want to do that.


----------



## wakjob

Anyone try grabbing a guitar sound from an album?

If so, how did the drums and bass affect the profile?


----------



## col

wakjob said:


> Anyone try grabbing a guitar sound from an album?
> 
> If so, how did the drums and bass affect the profile?



I've done some eq matches with Ozone. You need to loop a region that has nothing but guitar and use that for the eq match. I used a Sansamp PSA-1 as the amp.

nzprofiles | Kemper Metal Profiles


----------



## Robrecht

wakjob said:


> Anyone try grabbing a guitar sound from an album?
> 
> If so, how did the drums and bass affect the profile?



The Kemper can't "profile" a recording the way it profiles an amp. The profiling process is interactive: it sends out sounds to the amp and registers how it reacts.


----------



## wakjob

Ok... I'm in.

Just ordered a PowerHead from AMS. Did the 5 ez payment plan to take a little bit of the sting out of a large purchase like this.

Plus, they are like the only full money back 45 day return policy. Seems like everywhere else just gives you 'store credit'... but with any luck, that won't be needed.


----------



## Bevo

Just got in crap today from the condo board for playing my 5153 50 water to loud, did not feel to loud but guess it was.

Thinking of the Kemper for the full throttle tones at lower volume but wonder what the headphone jack sounds like?
If you could compare it to the HD500 with $200 closed back headphones it would be greatly appreciated.

I am aware they will all sound different but if it sounds like a $5 clock radio no thanks...


----------



## Robrecht

Bevo said:


> Just got in crap today from the condo board for playing my 5153 50 water to loud, did not feel to loud but guess it was.
> 
> Thinking of the Kemper for the full throttle tones at lower volume but wonder what the headphone jack sounds like?
> If you could compare it to the HD500 with $200 closed back headphones it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am aware they will all sound different but if it sounds like a $5 clock radio no thanks...



I don't have an HD500 to compare it to but the Kemper sounds pretty stellar through headphones.

There's a special "space" parameter you can set to your liking that applies a subtle reverb to the headphone signal only. It sounds great and helps to prevent headphone listening fatigue.


----------



## cyb

Bevo said:


> Just got in crap today from the condo board for playing my 5153 50 water to loud, did not feel to loud but guess it was.
> 
> Thinking of the Kemper for the full throttle tones at lower volume but wonder what the headphone jack sounds like?
> If you could compare it to the HD500 with $200 closed back headphones it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am aware they will all sound different but if it sounds like a $5 clock radio no thanks...


 
I've owned both an hd500 and kemper and the headphone out on the kemper is the bees knees. I used closed headphones too. (dt770 pro)


----------



## wilch

Tommy Deaks said:


> Possible Kemper buyer here, so I apologise if my questions are silly.
> 
> I've got a set of Yamaha HS50m. Active studio monitors.
> 
> Can I buy the unpowered Kemper and run it into these monitors, whilst using the KPA like an interface? I will only be having it for bedroom use.



I run exactly that.

But I also have a Roland Quadcapture as my audio interface. (only necessary if you want to record. Can plug the monitors directly into the kemper)


----------



## DC23

If any canadians are looking to buy one, Moog has 15% off for boxing day. I didn't try the discount but it may work for another 15% off kemper!


----------



## Bevo

Trigger pulled, just ordered a rack mount!
Not sure when it will be in yet but it gives me time to move my head and cab.

Thanks for your help, looking forward to the bee's knees!


----------



## pstar

kemper for next session


----------



## Kharem

You guys got any single speaker pa style monitor suggestions? Getting rid of my desk monitors because they are taking up too much room on my desk with the kemper, interface and two screens, so just going to pick up a single monitor that I can dedicate to the kemper somewhere else in the room. Only really heard of some guys on here using the alto ts range monitors and they seem pretty decent for the price (which is closer to what I want to spend), but I've also heard some really good things about the mackie hd range from guys with axe fx rigs if I want to spend more. Although it will be about double the price of a new alto for a second hand mackie so it will have to be worth it. Just looking for some other opinions or suggestions since these are the only two brands I've heard much about and this is the first time I've really looked into buying anything like this.


----------



## wakjob

Kemper PowerHead came yesterday. Spent most of last night getting to know it.

Impressed. But not blown away... yet.

*EDIT* Just did my first profile. Used my Friedman BE-100-FX Send. Now we're getting somewhere!

I need more DI's. I don't much care for many of the 'full rig + mic' type profiles. Preamp DI's are the way to go with a guitar cab.

So much 'cocked wah' in the high gain profiles? It's correctable with the 'Definition' control, so that's cool.

Still working out the feel of this thing. Can't help but get the notion that someone snuck a Dyna Comp in between my guitar & KPA? It's not quite as immediate in pick attack as I'm used to. 
Even with 'Pick' @ -5.0


----------



## Andless

wakjob said:


> Kemper PowerHead came yesterday. Spent most of last night getting to know it.
> 
> Impressed. But not blown away... yet.
> 
> *EDIT* Just did my first profile. Used my Friedman BE-100-FX Send. Now we're getting somewhere!
> 
> I need more DI's. I don't much care for many of the 'full rig + mic' type profiles. Preamp DI's are the way to go with a guitar cab.
> 
> So much 'cocked wah' in the high gain profiles? It's correctable with the 'Definition' control, so that's cool.
> 
> Still working out the feel of this thing. Can't help but get the notion that someone snuck a Dyna Comp in between my guitar & KPA? It's not quite as immediate in pick attack as I'm used to.
> Even with 'Pick' @ -5.0



Are you using the factory rigs or have you downloaded the Lasse Lammert and / or the community?

I'm glad to hear you are getting somewhere profiling - after all this is the way you are supposed to use it! (Not that I am tho, I lack things worth profiling).


----------



## wakjob

Andless said:


> Are you using the factory rigs or have you downloaded the Lasse Lammert and / or the community?
> 
> I'm glad to hear you are getting somewhere profiling - after all this is the way you are supposed to use it! (Not that I am tho, I lack things worth profiling).



Yeah, I've downloaded some really great user profiles. Especially the VHT/Fryette DI's. The Pittbull Green is fantastic!

I'm mostly on the hunt for high gain preamp only DI's. I haven't yet bought any profile packs.

I plan on profiling some odd ball stuff for the Kemper forum.

Ibanez TBX150h
Marshall 8100
Some pedals that I've modded


----------



## infernalservice

The kemper created preamp pack has some great amps in it. I am currently using some purchased profiles for love rehearsal. Using a matrix power amp into my orange cab. I use the monitor out on the kpa and manually bypass the cab on the purchased profiles but leave it on (as recommended) on the DI's.


----------



## Robrecht

Wakjob, just to make sure: since you're playing through a real guitar cab, you need to turn the cab sim off for the monitor output when using "full rig + mic" profiles. Otherwise you're playing with two cabs in series (one profiled, one real).

It's a check box in the output settings somewhere.

For DI profiles, you should leave it on, as mentioned above.


----------



## Lokasenna

Kharem - There's decent stuff for most price ranges. I really love my Xitone wedge, which probably around the same price as the Mackies.

Wakjob - You mean Pick at +5, right? If you've got it at -5, that's probably why it sounds like shit.


----------



## wakjob

Lokasenna said:


> Wakjob - You mean Pick at +5, right? If you've got it at -5, that's probably why it sounds like shit.



 Getting her figured out. Loving this thing.


----------



## wakjob

Seems like all the high gain profiles have a mild to severe 'cocked wah' or vowel like sound that just dominates over everything. 

I think I came across a thread where someone stated that the problem lies in the 'cab sim' portion of the profiling process. Someone else commented on it being a part of the Refining process.

It can be compensated or toned down a bit with the 'Definition' control, but then you loose pick attack. 

And I find the 'Pick' control pretty much useless for high gain stuff. The negative side makes it compressed, and the positive side makes it feel 'gated', which feels like latency. So that's no help with this issue.

I've even messed around with the EQ in the output section, tried dumping the mids a little bit. It all adds up to being better, but not GONE. Which is what I would like.

Full rig profiles or just preamp DI's, cab sims on or off, FRFR or real guitar cab... it seems to be prevalent. 

I like Micheal Schenker, but this is ridiculous.

I've even tried a pickup with a scooped eq curve, the Dimarzio Steve Special... no dice.

Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Lokasenna

Can't say I've noticed the same problem with mine. My Schecter with an Invader has a bit of a cocked feel just from the pickup, but my BC Rich with whatever garbage pickups they put in it sounds just as dull and muted as it would through my 6505.

- Try switching out the Cab section for a different one? There's a thread on the Kemper forum with a massive pack of just cabinets, maybe something in there will help.

- Try putting the Studio EQ before the amp section, with everything level, and then dial in a really tight mid boost, cranked all the way up. While playing (or running a DI), adjust the frequency of the boost until you zero in on where the cocked sound is coming from - it's probably somewhere between 800Hz and 2kHz. Once you've found it, turn the boost back down to zero, and then fiddle around with cutting that frequency, maybe widening the cut a bit if you have to, until your tone sounds more normal.

- Can you post an example of the cocked tone, what profile it was recorded with, and/or a DI? I'll run it through mine and see if I can hear anything weird.


----------



## wakjob

I'm using real guitar cabs atm. And no, the cab sims aren't 'on'.

Bogner Ubercab v30's t75's X patterned
'69 Marshall 1982A t1221 greenbacks
1x12 thiele Delta Pro 12a

But it's still there with some really great preamp FX Send & slave out DI's too.

I get it on all the high gain profiles, just some worse & more exaggerated than others.


----------



## edsped

Decided to use my Kemper Powerhead live for the first time last Saturday. I was nervous because I hadn't tweaked any of the high gain patches at high volumes (just boosted the mids and cut everything else to varying degrees) and the sound guy that night sucked but it all worked out great. I used my Port City 1x12 OS (loaded with an Eminence Tonkerlite) for some stage volume, I turned the Power Amp boost all the way up and was able to get all the volume I needed using the Master. I set the main outs to mono and left it at -12dB and let the sound guy do whatever he wanted. People said it sounded great, got a bunch of compliments, and it sounded pretty good from what I could hear on recordings too. It was really relieving after all 3 of the previous bands sounded like ass and the guitars were way too low in the mix. Didn't need to use a big pedal board either, just a little bitty 2 button passive Switch Doctor footswitch for stepping up and down through performance presets. 

It sounded so good and it was so convenient that I almost don't even want to use my 5150 III rig live anymore. I can carry my entire Kemper setup with two hands and it all weighs just a few pounds more than my 50w head by itself. Plus I don't have to deal with pedals or power supplies or big footswitches or tons of cables or heavy cabs.


----------



## Quitty

wakjob said:


> I'm using real guitar cabs atm. And no, the cab sims aren't 'on'.
> 
> Bogner Ubercab v30's t75's X patterned
> '69 Marshall 1982A t1221 greenbacks
> 1x12 thiele Delta Pro 12a
> 
> But it's still there with some really great preamp FX Send & slave out DI's too.
> 
> I get it on all the high gain profiles, just some worse & more exaggerated than others.



Well, it's been said and said and said again:
a real guitar cab is always hit or miss with the KPA.
It has been brought up by professional magazine reviews, by numerous users and occasionally admitted to by CK himself - it's not what the KPA is 'meant' to do.

As for the cocked wah, through FRFR at least - on the rare cases where this happens, the solution definitely is turning down the definition and correcting as necessary.
Personally, i found there was something inconsistent with the attack through a guitar cab - it would often sound either harsh or muted, but not in between.
None of this happens through FRFR and in my experience, not at low volumes either, even through a guitar cab.

On an afterthought, you can try turning 'tube shape' and 'power sagging' to 0 to lose the power-section emulation. It might help.


----------



## wakjob

edsped said:


> It sounded so good and it was so convenient that I almost don't even want to use my 5150 III rig live anymore. I can carry my entire Kemper setup with two hands and it all weighs just a few pounds more than my 50w head by itself. Plus I don't have to deal with pedals or power supplies or big footswitches or tons of cables or heavy cabs.



Exactly. Nice. 

Do you have the soft case for it yet?


----------



## edsped

Yeah, I ordered one very soon after getting the KPA. It's pretty nice. A little pricey and obviously not as robust as a flight case but it keeps it small and light which is great for me, plus all the pockets are super helpful. I can just shove all my extra shit in there instead of carrying around a backpack or something.


----------



## wakjob

The Marshal / greenback cab is the worst offender so far. 
Getting a bit better results with the thiele / DP 12a.

I also did a profile with the amps mids at zero, and the pre-profiling mids at -5.0 and it knocked the hard mid-Q squawk down quite a bit. Not scooped sounding at all. Much flatter and even.


----------



## meambobbo

hey wakjob, my advice is that yes, DI's are awesome profiles - some of my faves so far have been from them, but I don't run a real cab. I use mostly JEVO's ENGL Pro V30 cab from his Savage lead channel profile. It's available on the rig exchange and the profile itself is great, but the cab tends to work ALL over the place.

anyway, back off the Definition control if it comes at 10 (100%) - my guitars respond pretty badly to that. I do hear you on losing attack though, and I'll either pre-EQ or use a Distortion as a boost to get a bit more bite. EQ gives you the most control.

I want to say FRANNEGERS (SP? i'm drunk - not looking it up) has an awesome 5153 profile WITH a tube screamer in front, and the Definition is still not 10 and it's, as expected, tight as shit. you don't need Defintion for ultimate tightness, just the same approaches as you would a real amp.


----------



## Robrecht

While the Kemper website was "under maintanance", I got a brief look at a page that listed a number of new features, probably to be announced at NAMM.

Seems like the foot controller isn't here yet, but we can expect a comprehensive firmware update. There were three items. I didn't get a really good look at them because I was in the supermarket browsing on my cellphone and my turn came up at the cash register... 


Parallel path signal chain: Mr. Kemper mentioned this a while ago over on the Kemper forum. Some of the stomp slots will be able to function in parallel. I think it's mainly aimed at bass players.
Analog octaver: I think this was also aimed at bass players but I'm not sure.
Something called "beat scanner", which if I understood correctly analyzes your playing to figure out the tempo and adjust time-based effects like delays accordingly.
The front page also mentioned something called Selective Browse, which somehow meant that you could browse cabs and other rig elements just like you browse full rigs now.

These are the new features as I remember them, vaguely and possibly incorrectly. Please don't take them as a definite statement -- I'm sure an upcoming NAMM press release from Kemper will explain things much better!


----------



## flyingV

Quote from the Kemper FB Page:
1st NAMM News Leak: Parallel Path for Bass Processing 
This is a feature dedicated for electric bass, can be utilized with any other instrument as well, of course. The Profiler offers a variety of profiles for bass players already, as well as loads of effects and distortion FX that can be used in combination with a bass. But, just like with traditional bass rigs when playing through a distorting amplifier or a distortion pedal, the bass can loose some fundamental bass frequencies. Thats why a parallel feed of the clean bass signal usually is mixed in parallel to the distorted or otherwise processed signal for maintaining the bass frequencies and the original dynamics.
The Profiler now features an optional parallel signal path from the instrument input straight to the output for exactly this purpose, bypassing the Stack section and all effects including the delay and reverb. When the parallel path is activated, it also grabs Stomp A and B away from the regular signal path and puts both into the parallel path. This provides Stomp A and B for applying a compressor and an equalizer individually to the parallel path, while Stomp C and D and the effects remain in the regular signal path. This is great for both live and recording situations.


----------



## Fretless

I woke up this morning and had the worst case of GAS. At first I thought I ate something bad, but then I realized it wasn't that type of GAS. A few hours later, I bought a Kemper. GAS is gone. Hm...


----------



## flyingV

I´ll buy one in the end of february, when I´m done with my exams for this semster. I hope they already have some kind of software to organize your rigs finished by that time...


----------



## crankyrayhanky

I've had the Kemper for years now...but just upgraded to the powered toaster.
Freaking awesome piece of gear for grab and go practices, now my Rhodes Recto stays safe at home. Later on patch cable nightmares 
+ it sounds great, dead on to my amps


----------



## flyingV

*Kemper PC Rig Manager Annoucment for Q1 2014!:*
source: kemper profiler NAMM 2014 news!! - Questions and answers about Kemper Profiler - Kemper Amps Forum

_"From The press release:
NAMM 2014 - RigManager For the Kemper Profiler
View this email in your browser

Press Information &#8211; for immediate release
NAMM 2014 - RigManager For the Kemper Profiler

Anaheim/ California, January 23rd, 2014 (ictw) - Kemper Amps, the 
company behind the multi award winning Kemper Profiler guitar amplifier 
today announced RigManager. RigManager allows to preview, tag and manage
the thousands of rigs available for the Kemper Profiler. Equipped with 
extensive sort and search features, RigManger helps to find the right 
tone in no time and allows the guitarist to concentrate on his 
performance. RigManager also seamlessly integrates with RigExchange, a 
cloud storage system that thousands of Kemper Profiler users utilize to 
store their personal rigs and share them with the Kemper Profiler user 
community.

RigManager is free of charge and available during Q1 2014. A Mac version will be released later this year.
To learn more about RigManager, point your browser to: http://kemper-amps.com/rigmanager

RigManager Basics
One single application for windows acts as a content hub for the Kemper Profiler.

rigs from within the Profiler, the local hard drive, USB sticks, backups
and RigExchange can be searched, previews and tagged in groups or 
individually
only one simple USB connection needed, RigManager talks directly with the Kemper Profiler 
Applications
Completely backup the Kemper Profiler
Download and preview rigs from RigExchange. Currently nearly 4000 rigs from users available
Sort rigs on local hard drive in groups and folders
import rigs from third parties by drag and drop
Preview thousands of rigs by simply moving the cursor on screen, mark rigs as favorite rigs conveniently
Tag rigs individually and in groups. The better the tagging, the easier you find the rigs
Search for specific gain settings (&#8220;++++&#8221; searches for a gain around 4)
Outlook
Rate rigs with a simple 5 stars system directly on the Kemper Profiler. 
RigExchange utilises user ratings to display score of a rig. Only rigs 
you have previewed can be rated.

Update your Kemper Profiler using RigManager
Mac version in 2014

Cheers,
Mats N"_


----------



## sage

Oh my goodness. I would have loved something like RigManager. Especially if it could be used to populate and name the slots in Performance Mode.


----------



## ascl

Yes! That sounds awesome


----------



## flyingV

Kemper has a new section for their NAMM news on their website: http://www.kemper-amps.com/NAMM2014
first screenshot of the rig manager:


----------



## Fretless

^ That's amazing looking. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## Andless

Fantastic news!

Now, *when* can I have the mac version please?


----------



## ramses

Andless said:


> Fantastic news!
> 
> Now, *when* can I have the mac version please?



:-(

Is windows really that popular among musicians, that they don't even have a date for mac users?


----------



## Fretless

ramses said:


> :-(
> 
> Is windows really that popular among musicians, that they don't even have a date for mac users?



Unfortunately, mac is still smaller in terms of market share for gear, so it is a lower priority. At least you guys get more attention than the Linux bunch


----------



## Hattori

Hi guys,
did anyone have tried to get "Burn my eyes" sound from kemper?or have you heard something close?
cheers


----------



## Orren

Fretless said:


> Unfortunately, mac is still smaller in terms of market share for gear, so it is a lower priority. At least you guys get more attention than the Linux bunch



Actually, I'd bet that the number of KPA users worldwide that are Mac users are equal or greater than the number of PC users, even though when it comes to gear in general (especially less expensive gear) Windows has orders of magnetite greater numbers. 

I believe that the reason there's a PC version first is simpler than that: the in-house programmers are Windows programmers, so first they write the software in their native language, then it gets translated.

Orren


----------



## JohnIce

Alright, after nearly 4 years with an Axe-Fx (#hipsterbeforeitwascool) I took the plunge and ordered a KPA  The Axe, both the original and the II, are great in pretty much every area but I can't gel with them for crunchy rhythm tones. The Kemper can't do everything the Axe can but it's just better at what I want the most. Without me having to adjust B+ capacitance and transformer match and all that shit 

That said, I will keep my Axe and run the Kemper in the FX loop of the Axe  And run my Pod HD500 in the Kemper's loop for synths while also functioning as a midi controller for all three pieces of hardware  It will be the rig equivalent of the United Nations


----------



## Hattori

Hi,
I have a question about tuner in kemper amp. Does it have possibility to set it at 430hz?and how accurate is it?


----------



## Quitty

JohnIce said:


> ...
> That said, I will keep my Axe and run the Kemper in the FX loop of the Axe  And run my Pod HD500 in the Kemper's loop for synths while also functioning as a midi controller for all three pieces of hardware  It will be the rig equivalent of the United Nations











Hattori said:


> Hi,
> I have a question about tuner in kemper amp. Does it have possibility to set it at 430hz?and how accurate is it?



Yes, and slightly more accurate than my Korg tuners.


----------



## Hattori

Quitty said:


> Yes, and slightly more accurate than my Korg tuners.



Cool, I own Turbo Tuner right now and i just wondering whether to keep it or sell it if i get the kemper, cause Turbo its a great unit.


----------



## Andless

Orren said:


> Actually, I'd bet that the number of KPA users worldwide that are Mac users are equal or greater than the number of PC users, even though when it comes to gear in general (especially less expensive gear) Windows has orders of magnetite greater numbers.
> 
> I believe that the reason there's a PC version first is simpler than that: the in-house programmers are Windows programmers, so first they write the software in their native language, then it gets translated.
> 
> Orren



With OSX at 7.53% total market share, the engineer inside me tells me that even for a niche market as KPA users, windows will still likely be significantly larger user base. How much larger? Only Kemper will know from the stats from their download page etc, but of course they will have stats on it already.

Sure, KPA + Mac user base will be larger than the total average of 7.53% its hard to imagine a 50-50 split here.


The translation issue might explain of why there is no simultaneous release tho.


----------



## technomancer

JohnIce said:


> That said, I will keep my Axe and run the Kemper in the FX loop of the Axe  And run my Pod HD500 in the Kemper's loop for synths while also functioning as a midi controller for all three pieces of hardware  It will be the rig equivalent of the United Nations



Inception rig


----------



## Andless

technomancer said:


> Inception rig


----------



## JohnIce

technomancer said:


> Inception rig



Yup 

I'm actually running that setup now (minus the Kemper), and it works just as good as any other midi controller with an awesome software editor to boot 

This is off topic of course, but this patch uses the POD for synths and Axe for Whammy and filters, which are controlled with the POD pedal. A bit kinky, yes. I can't wait to do shit like this with the Kemper's pitch functions


----------



## Kullerbytta

JohnIce said:


>




Hahah, that shit was the tits, man.
Seriously very cool... I like strange noises and loads o' different effects and what you did there is right up my alley


----------



## Quitty

2.3 Beta is out!
Now just waiting for the librarian...


----------



## Moo

Quitty said:


> 2.3 Beta is out!
> Now just waiting for the librarian...



I'm so impatient!  I need it soo badly


Btw: Does anyone of you have a Splawn-Nitro-DI-Profile for high gain? I can't find any DI-Profiles for that amp in the internet  (not even a commercial one... it is such a tasty sounding amp )


----------



## Fretless

With 2.3 we now have parallel processing too. I'm not sure how I feel about it yet. It adds some really cool flavor, but it does steal a bit of tone. I don't have any sound examples to explain what I mean right now (and unfortunately I am a bit too lazy to record them). I have only tried it on bass, so I do not know how it sounds on guitar.


----------



## Quitty

Moo said:


> I'm so impatient!  I need it soo badly
> 
> 
> Btw: Does anyone of you have a Splawn-Nitro-DI-Profile for high gain? I can't find any DI-Profiles for that amp in the internet  (not even a commercial one... it is such a tasty sounding amp )


Not that i know of.
There are very few profiles of Splawns in general. Which should be corrected ASAP, i think.



Fretless said:


> With 2.3 we now have parallel processing too. I'm not sure how I feel about it yet. It adds some really cool flavor, but it does steal a bit of tone. I don't have any sound examples to explain what I mean right now (and unfortunately I am a bit too lazy to record them). I have only tried it on bass, so I do not know how it sounds on guitar.



As it should, shouldn't it?
You are running half the signal clean, and then into the output at half volume. I'd be surprised if it didn't, or am i missing something?
Cranking the volume and raising the gain should correct it.


----------



## Fretless

Quitty said:


> Not that i know of.
> As it should, shouldn't it?
> You are running half the signal clean, and then into the output at half volume. I'd be surprised if it didn't, or am i missing something?
> Cranking the volume and raising the gain should correct it.



Well I'm not exactly sure how it functions but when you're on the menu the stomps you have seem to split (between -5 and 5 in the rig page). Like on my patch I have a transposer on A and a boost pedal on C. When I'm all the way to 5 I have the full boost, and when it's on -5 I have full transposer. There also seems to be extra grit that does not sound right to me.

I don't really know how to explain it.


----------



## ara_

Fretless said:


> Well I'm not exactly sure how it functions but when you're on the menu the stomps you have seem to split (between -5 and 5 in the rig page). Like on my patch I have a transposer on A and a boost pedal on C. When I'm all the way to 5 I have the full boost, and when it's on -5 I have full transposer. There also seems to be extra grit that does not sound right to me.
> 
> I don't really know how to explain it.



You're aware that Stomp A and B are used for one of the parallel paths, and C and D (+ the rest of the signal chain) are used for the other path? A transpose effect in only one of the paths doesn't sound like a good idea to me (for bass at least)


----------



## OrsusMetal

Price increase makes me sad.


----------



## Andless

OrsusMetal said:


> Price increase makes me sad.



Oh. Hadn't noticed. About 100 increase over here it looks, for the black toaster.

But I don't disagree as long as they keep adding features. See the old price I bought at as early adopters rebate?


----------



## jjcor

OrsusMetal said:


> Price increase makes me sad.


 
Hadn't noticed that till now! They originally started around $1600. That's a hell of a price increase over the past 2 years. But I guess its worth it if that's what you want.


----------



## Andless

jjcor said:


> Hadn't noticed that till now! They originally started around $1600. That's a hell of a price increase over the past 2 years. But I guess its worth it if that's what you want.



Perhaps. But if the version they shipped originally was much less complete software-wise (a lot of features were still on the to do list, and I think some still are), the old price could be viewed as discounted also?


----------



## Fretless

ara_ said:


> You're aware that Stomp A and B are used for one of the parallel paths, and C and D (+ the rest of the signal chain) are used for the other path? A transpose effect in only one of the paths doesn't sound like a good idea to me (for bass at least)



okay that makes a lot more sense on how that functions. The transpose effect is actually really fun on bass when tuned to a higher tuning, and I mean it's not like I'd have to transpose a whole octave down.


----------



## technomancer

jjcor said:


> Hadn't noticed that till now! They originally started around $1600. That's a hell of a price increase over the past 2 years. But I guess its worth it if that's what you want.



IIRC they were never actually available at their price. Retailers listed them at that price before they were even in production. IIRC they were up to the ~1800 or so by the time anybody actually had them available.

As for being worth it, even at the new price it would be worth it. I've owned the Axe and a ton of high end amps and am now using the Kemper because it is perfect for my needs


----------



## Lokasenna

So... the Rig Manager is out for Windows. Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## JohnIce

So I got my Kemper finally! 

Took me 3 minutes to do what I spent 3 years trying to do with the Axe-Fx and failing 

1) select virtually any higain patch, 2)turn down the gain a little, c) add a boost. Done.

...WHAT?!  No adjusting B+ capacitance? No hi freq res? No switching the drive block's si diode to hv tube? No slew controls? No jumping three steps on one leg spitting 5 times over your left shoulder? 

nope, I guess not  It just sounds like an amp


----------



## Andless

JohnIce said:


> So I got my Kemper finally!
> 
> ...
> 
> It just sounds like an amp



Yup! 

Welcome aboard. It is definitely a *players* tool. Sure, you can tweak, but its not sound design a la sound synthesis, just plug dial it like an amp and play!


----------



## wilch

JohnIce said:


> So I got my Kemper finally!
> 
> Took me 3 minutes to do what I spent 3 years trying to do with the Axe-Fx and failing
> 
> 1) select virtually any higain patch, 2)turn down the gain a little, c) add a boost. Done.
> 
> ...WHAT?!  No adjusting B+ capacitance? No hi freq res? No switching the drive block's si diode to hv tube? No slew controls? No jumping three steps on one leg spitting 5 times over your left shoulder?
> 
> nope, I guess not  It just sounds like an amp



+1  That's exactly why I chose the Kemper over the Axe.


----------



## technomancer

wilch said:


> +1 That's exactly why I chose the Kemper over the Axe.



That's why I have the Kemper and not another Axe


----------



## protest

Just an FYI Fryette may be releasing some profiles for the Kemper. They mentioned it in an update message about their kickstarter. Definitely not official, but maybe something to look for down the road.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Just an FYI Fryette may be releasing some profiles for the Kemper. They mentioned it in an update message about their kickstarter. Definitely not official, but maybe something to look for down the road.



Interesting... wonder what they'd profile. I would LOVE a CLX profile and it would be interesting to see if the Kemper could capture the clarity of the gain structure on that amp.


----------



## animal101

JohnIce said:


> So I got my Kemper finally!
> 
> Took me 3 minutes to do what I spent 3 years trying to do with the Axe-Fx and failing
> 
> 1) select virtually any higain patch, 2)turn down the gain a little, c) add a boost. Done.
> 
> ...WHAT?!  No adjusting B+ capacitance? No hi freq res? No switching the drive block's si diode to hv tube? No slew controls? No jumping three steps on one leg spitting 5 times over your left shoulder?
> 
> nope, I guess not  It just sounds like an amp


 

same experience with me but more so with the axe it was trying to _keep _my sounds update after update 

nearly every update would change something and I'd be back to not quiet square one but close enough

I find all that "motor drive" , "B+ capacitance" stuff a laugh


----------



## PBGas

I had a Kemper a couple of years ago before most knew what the heck it was. I sold it because I needed a rack solution and a working footswtich. There were also so many features missing (ex. Performance mode) that are now present on the unit, which is great. It is a fantastic piece of gear, no question and sounds amazing. 

Problem is trying to get hold of the standard rack unit up where I live. When I had my lunchbox, I ordered it in March and it came in Sept., 7 months to get! I completely understood that because it was a brand new product. Fast forward to today and I probably won't see one until July, if that. Christoph Kemper has a real supply vs. demand issue and just simply isn't able to provide units to customers. The $500 price increase is a lot harder to stomach now as well. Can't complain though as the updates for the unit have been free. I'd like to order another one but I may just wait a year to see how things change. 

I wish I was able to get one sooner, that's all.


----------



## Andless

PBGas said:


> I had a Kemper a couple of years ago before most knew what the heck it was. I sold it because I needed a rack solution and a working footswtich. There were also so many features missing (ex. Performance mode) that are now present on the unit, which is great. It is a fantastic piece of gear, no question and sounds amazing.
> 
> Problem is trying to get hold of the standard rack unit up where I live. When I had my lunchbox, I ordered it in March and it came in Sept., 7 months to get! I completely understood that because it was a brand new product. Fast forward to today and I probably won't see one until July, if that. Christoph Kemper has a real supply vs. demand issue and just simply isn't able to provide units to customers. The $500 price increase is a lot harder to stomach now as well. Can't complain though as the updates for the unit have been free. I'd like to order another one but I may just wait a year to see how things change.
> 
> I wish I was able to get one sooner, that's all.



Not to be a dick, but since it was announced NAMM Jan 2011, how many years ahead of everybody else can you have been? 

I got on the boat mid 2012 and I do agree it was lacking many features (and still some are to be implemented in coming firmware if I'm not wrong). 

But now there is the Behringer / Uno4Kemper (on my not-so-short shopping list ) + a lot of nice stuff like rig manager coming (yes I'm on mac).

Hope you get to get a new rack/toaster soon!


----------



## greglecompte

Moo said:


> I'm so impatient!  I need it soo badly
> 
> 
> Btw: Does anyone of you have a Splawn-Nitro-DI-Profile for high gain? I can't find any DI-Profiles for that amp in the internet  (not even a commercial one... it is such a tasty sounding amp )



i can profile mine and put it up on the rig exchange


----------



## crankyrayhanky

I didn't like the results of the di profiles compared to taking profiles and turning the cab off.
I only experimented for a day or so, but found it a needless extra variable that actually made things worse. Are you getting good results from the di?
To make it scientific, did you ever profile an amp (then turn the cab off), then profile the exact settings di, then compare them?


----------



## wakjob

When running a 4x12 or other real guitar cab, I'm finding that Preamp DI's are much better.

With the exception being just a handful like the andy44 TAF profiles and r.u. serious profiles.
For some reason theirs sound equal or the same either way... cab sim on with FRFR or cab sim off with guitar speaker.

I guess it all depends on who's doing the profiling, and how good their recording gear/technique is. Some profiles sound like total crap with the cab sims off playing through a real guitar speaker/cab. I find it mostly the high gain ones too.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

So it's not to say that di profiles are intrinsically better, they are just easier to capture without screwing up the tone?


----------



## Quitty

crankyrayhanky said:


> So it's not to say that di profiles are intrinsically better, they are just easier to capture without screwing up the tone?



It's always easier to capture a 'good' DI signal than to mic a cab.


----------



## PBGas

Andless said:


> Not to be a dick, but since it was announced NAMM Jan 2011, how many years ahead of everybody else can you have been?
> 
> I got on the boat mid 2012 and I do agree it was lacking many features (and still some are to be implemented in coming firmware if I'm not wrong).
> 
> But now there is the Behringer / Uno4Kemper (on my not-so-short shopping list ) + a lot of nice stuff like rig manager coming (yes I'm on mac).
> 
> Hope you get to get a new rack/toaster soon!



I should have changed that to a year ago. My bad. I got it in sept 2012. Still wrestling if is worth it to go back to one.


----------



## djpharoah

Guys I'm rocking my kemper with a really old firmware - has it gotten better? Do patches change like they did with the Axe-fx when you upgraded?

Also any word on a foot pedal for this bad boy?


----------



## crankyrayhanky

IDK how old your OS is, but at some point they brought in a pitch shifter that sounds great 
The newest beta has the parallel processing which lends itself well to bass guitar


----------



## metal_sam14

djpharoah said:


> Guys I'm rocking my kemper with a really old firmware - has it gotten better? Do patches change like they did with the Axe-fx when you upgraded?
> 
> Also any word on a foot pedal for this bad boy?



You are missing out on some cool effects, but the patches themselves do not change sound. After OS v2 there are some sweet re-amping features too which are worth a look.

Also no official foot pedal but there is a UNO chip for the behringer FCB 1010's that is specifically made for the Kemper and it give you a tuner display and 2 way communication.


----------



## abandonist

I've always found modeling stuff like doing science experiments to get a good sound.

That said, this thing seems pretty user friendly.

For y'all that have them how easy are they to operate? I'm interested.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

super simple/intuitive to operate...you can jump right in without opening the manual

I looked at that interface of Fractal and was like No Way, I want no parts of scrolling parameters forever and ever
The Kemper kicks it's ass in sound quality, I think it's the element of pushing actual air that does it for me


but that may be a preference/subjective thing- they're at least equal in quality of amp tones


----------



## greglecompte

greglecompte said:


> i can profile mine and put it up on the rig exchange



the di profile will be up on the exchange shortly the other G Nitro dist new profile i just did is the same setting with a ribbon mic in front you can compare the 2 if you like


----------



## Lokasenna

abandonist said:


> I've always found modeling stuff like doing science experiments to get a good sound.
> 
> That said, this thing seems pretty user friendly.
> 
> For y'all that have them how easy are they to operate? I'm interested.



Anywhere from dirt simple to mildly complicated, depending on what you're doing. The manual is pretty thorough, though.


----------



## Moo

greglecompte said:


> the di profile will be up on the exchange shortly the other G Nitro dist new profile i just did is the same setting with a ribbon mic in front you can compare the 2 if you like




AWESOME, thank you for making that happen 

and yeah I looked for one because I want to play it trough a poweramp + cab, since the PA + Speakers in our rehearsal room are pretty bad  and because I figured it would be better to use a di profile and add a cab for live situations in witch I directly go into "FOH" and trough a cab at the same time


----------



## terron

*2.3.2* Public Beta now available

This firmware introduces the following fixes:
- fixed: functionality Formant Shift in Chromatic Pitch
- fixed: incorrect load of cabinet parameters
- fixed: compatibility Uno4Kemper / BeatScanner


----------



## abandonist

Alright, so I'm starting to get much more into the idea of this thing. I've watched a few videos, read some reviews, and everything seems very positive. 

Here's my question: Do you still play through your other amps after profiling them, or are they just furniture now? Is this a Complete Solution for your needs?

How well does it handle bass amps?


----------



## Fretless

abandonist said:


> Alright, so I'm starting to get much more into the idea of this thing. I've watched a few videos, read some reviews, and everything seems very positive.
> 
> Here's my question: Do you still play through your other amps after profiling them, or are they just furniture now? Is this a Complete Solution for your needs?
> 
> How well does it handle bass amps?



1) Yes I still use my remaining amps that I have not gotten rid of for a few reasons. One I took my kemper somewhere and don't feel like setting it up where my amp is already ready to go. Two because I want to reprofile my amp with different settings and maybe a boost in front to give a different character, which is really nice to do.

2)Yes it is a complete solution. There are some effects that I wish it had, but there are work arounds that work perfectly.

3)I am a bassist, and I will definitely say that it handles bass amps well. I'll record you a clip of my current profile that I made of my bass amp and do a side by side comparison of exact settings for you. I'll edit this post when I finish.


https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/bass-test


----------



## abandonist

Awesome!

When you say "setting it up" what does that entail? I thought it was pretty much plug, choose model, and go.


----------



## ramses

Fretless said:


> 3)I am a bassist, and I will definitely say that it handles bass amps well. I'll record you a clip of my current profile that I made of my bass amp and do a side by side comparison of exact settings for you. I'll edit this post when I finish.



What bass profile(s) do you use? This would be very useful info. for me.

I'm a guitarist, but I'm going to record some ideas, and I need a good bass profile for that.


----------



## ramses

abandonist said:


> Here's my question: Do you still play through your other amps after profiling them, or are they just furniture now? Is this a Complete Solution for your needs?



I still play through my lovely V3M tube amp, although not as much as before. I have profiled it a couple of times too! 

It is definitely a complete solution ... unless you want some crazy effects that are not available with the kemper.


----------



## Fretless

ramses said:


> What bass profile(s) do you use? This would be very useful info. for me.
> 
> I'm a guitarist, but I'm going to record some ideas, and I need a good bass profile for that.



Look up Sansamp RBIPM Mild by Deven (me). It's a model I made out running my sansamp RBI and my RPM in parallel. The one on the rig exchange is very plain as I like leaving effects up to you guys, but the one I did in my sample (which I just edited into my previous post has a compressor followed by a boost along with some minor EQing in the EQ stack.

Oh and the cab I used in the recording was from Torpedo Wall of Sound. It's a Big Ben 1x18. I profiled it into the patch.


----------



## Fretless

abandonist said:


> Awesome!
> 
> When you say "setting it up" what does that entail? I thought it was pretty much plug, choose model, and go.



Pretty much when I don't feel like putting it back on my rack in my room due to sheer laziness. My amp setup stays racked at all times to my studio desk. So if I went somewhere with my kemper I am often lazy on putting it back.

https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/bass-test-2-different-pickup And a second test because I have too many options on my bass just to do one test.


----------



## abandonist

That's impressive.


----------



## Fretless

What frequency do you other kemper people tune to? I find I like tuning my instruments when using my kemper to 442hz. It just feels better.


----------



## Quitty

I think the internet desperately needs more reviews of Kemper profiles - 
seriously, if i had a penny for every time i tried finding reviews only to take a leap of faith on commercial profiles, i could buy them all over again.

So, i've decided to try and flood the Kemper forums with reviews, hoping it catches on.
Please, if you have a spare ten minutes now and then, help me out, will ya?

Here goes.


----------



## col

I've been eyeing the Engl pack for a while now, but every clip I've heard (yours included) sounds way too dark for my taste. Are they all that way?


----------



## Quitty

col said:


> I've been eyeing the Engl pack for a while now, but every clip I've heard (yours included) sounds way too dark for my taste. Are they all that way?



I actually took one of the darker profiles, then LPFed it. Otherwise, it's a bit fizzy to my tastes - but YMMV. I like my tones super-smooth (Ola's, for reference, was really over every possible top IMO).

Most of the pack is brighter than i've used.


----------



## col

Quitty said:


> I actually took one of the darker profiles, then LPFed it. Otherwise, it's a bit fizzy to my tastes - but YMMV. I like my tones super-smooth (Ola's, for reference, was really over every possible top IMO).
> 
> Most of the pack is brighter than i've used.



Any chance you'd do a quick clip of the Powerball profile, pick a bright one and just play a few power chords ringing out? 

This way I'd be able to A/B them against the profiles I'm using now.


----------



## Quitty

col said:


> Any chance you'd do a quick clip of the Powerball profile, pick a bright one and just play a few power chords ringing out?
> 
> This way I'd be able to A/B them against the profiles I'm using now.



Yep. It'll be a little while later, but i think i can get them done today.


----------



## Andless

col said:


> I've been eyeing the Engl pack for a while now, but every clip I've heard (yours included) sounds way too dark for my taste. Are they all that way?





Quitty said:


> Yep. It'll be a little while later, but i think i can get them done today.



I listened to your soundcloud clip on the kemper forum review you posted and found it slightly dark for my tastes too, so would be cool to hear more clips if there are other profiles sounding differently.


----------



## Der JD

col said:


> I've been eyeing the Engl pack for a while now, but every clip I've heard (yours included) sounds way too dark for my taste. Are they all that way?


 
I have the new TAF Engl pack and really like it. I did find them just very slightly too dark (at least for recording or "in the mix" purposes- they sound great playing solo). 

For my tastes, I found that adding the "green screamer (tube screamer)" as slight boost really helped tighten the lows a bit and add a little more aggression in the upper mids. Drive at 0, tone to taste, and level at 1.5.

Most of these profiles also seem just a little mid-heavy for mix purposes too. I'm cutting the mids just a little (no more than -1). A slight boost at around 6k adds some sparkle in the highs. 

That's really all I've been doing as far as tweaks on these profiles. Definitely the best Engl profiles I've heard so far.


----------



## Quitty

Here is the profile i used to track the demo:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/quittymr/taf-rbm[/SC]

Here is the same thing with the Powerball, no processing:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/quittymr/taf-powerball[/SC]
 
And here's the demo, retracked (poorly) with the Powerball and no change of any setting:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/quittymr/taf-engl-pack-demo-powerball[/SC]


----------



## col

Thanks! I like the tone in that clip a lot more than in the first one you posted. Much more clear sounding. I guess I'll take the plunge with this pack soon.


----------



## Alex6534

Has anyone tried the Mark V from TAF? Still looking for a great heavy mark sound.


----------



## Quitty

Alex6534 said:


> Has anyone tried the Mark V from TAF? Still looking for a great heavy mark sound.



I've got it, haven't really dug into it yet.
I guess i'll be reviewing it next


----------



## Alex6534

Quitty said:


> I've got it, haven't really dug into it yet.
> I guess i'll be reviewing it next



Cheers dude, would be much appreciated. Don't have a right to complain considering the quality of profiles I do have (5153, recto, two rock etc) but still DT's tone makes me wet myself.


----------



## Der JD

Alex6534 said:


> Has anyone tried the Mark V from TAF? Still looking for a great heavy mark sound.


 
Yeah, I bought that pack a while back. I didn't like them at all. They're very smooth and dark, perhaps even a little muddy in the mids- not at all like a typical "Petrucci" sound. 

I suppose with a lot of EQ and/or change of cab you could get some usable metal tones from them but you're looking at a lot of tweaking. I have a feeling the TAF Mark V simply wasn't profiled with typical modern metal tones in mind. They are pretty nice for creamy leads, however.

TAF is hit or miss for high gain metal IMO. LOVE the new Engl pack. I also like the TAF 6505. Some of the others just haven't worked for me without a lot of tweaking (Herbert, Metal Producers Pack, Roadster, and Roadking).


----------



## Quitty

Alex6534 said:


> Cheers dude, would be much appreciated. Don't have a right to complain considering the quality of profiles I do have (5153, recto, two rock etc) but still DT's tone makes me wet myself.



Review isn't fully done yet, but here's the same track with the Mark V with no settings changed. 


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/quittymr/taf-mark-v-demo[/SC]


----------



## crankyrayhanky

abandonist said:


> Do you still play through your other amps after profiling them, or are they just furniture now?


I love my Kemper, but I continue to love my amps. I profiled a few amps so well that I sold them off so I could buy something different, profile>flip>repeat
But I do have a few that may just stick around longer. My DMoll goes nowhere, my Rhodes Rectifier I tried to sell but refuse to take a loss on it, so I'll keep it- it's not a bad weight either which makes it easier to move around.
Sometimes I still like old school guitar>Amp



abandonist said:


> Is this a Complete Solution for your needs?


Despite what i wrote above, yes, it is complete. If I could have only 1 amp, it would be Kemper. I get compliments on my tone left and right- it really sounds fantastic. The feel compared to amps is really good- not perfect- but really really good



abandonist said:


> How well does it handle bass amps?


I only did 1 session with my bass amp and didn;t love the results. I'm going to assume it was user error/mic placements as there are many great bass profiles out there


----------



## crankyrayhanky

Fretless said:


> What frequency do you other kemper people tune to? I find I like tuning my instruments when using my kemper to 442hz. It just feels better.


You should try 432. Lots of tunes were done this way, such as For Whom the bell Tolls. This was the norm prior to Nazi Germany, who were instrumental in changing it to the more dissonant 440 to serve their wicked plans.
432 is the number that is mathematically pure in terms of celestial resonance. I love this tuning. 
I'd like to get my band on board, but they are such hammer heads they can get confused and argue over the simplicity of going from dropC to standard D


----------



## Fretless

crankyrayhanky said:


> You should try 432. Lots of tunes were done this way, such as For Whom the bell Tolls. This was the norm prior to Nazi Germany, who were instrumental in changing it to the more dissonant 440 to serve their wicked plans.
> 432 is the number that is mathematically pure in terms of celestial resonance. I love this tuning.
> I'd like to get my band on board, but they are such hammer heads they can get confused and argue over the simplicity of going from dropC to standard D



I tried scientific pitch, but the tone is darker than I like. I love bright tone, so I'm tempted to try bachs 480 some day.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

Fretless said:


> I tried scientific pitch, but the tone is darker than I like. I love bright tone, so I'm tempted to try bachs 480 some day.


What did they do back then, tune a whole orchestra? Wow, I can't get 3 dudes to agree on anything


----------



## Fretless

crankyrayhanky said:


> What did they do back then, tune a whole orchestra? Wow, I can't get 3 dudes to agree on anything



look up pitch inflation. It's quite silly haha, and I know right? I can barely get the other guy I work with to agree on a single tuning, let alone a whole orchestra.


----------



## MikeSap

I'm sure it's been answered here before, but I'm too lazy to read through all the pages haha. 
Question: is the Kempers dry output signal clean enough or does the Kemper color it's tone at all? Would I be better off running a DI box?


----------



## Quitty

MikeyENGL said:


> I'm sure it's been answered here before, but I'm too lazy to read through all the pages haha.
> Question: is the Kempers dry output signal clean enough or does the Kemper color it's tone at all? Would I be better off running a DI box?



Perfectly clean if you want it to be, and low impedance (like through a DI) if you want it otherwise.


----------



## MikeSap

Quitty said:


> Perfectly clean if you want it to be, and low impedance (like through a DI) if you want it otherwise.



thanks very much for the response!


----------



## Khaerruhl

Nice initiative, Quitty! 

Could need some help with headphones... Im having my Kemper go straight to a Presonus Audiobox USB, and then I use headphones from that. Currently it's my gaming headset that I use.. Not optimal. My studio headphones crashed when I apperantly decided to fall and land on them.

I've tried out the ATH-M50 headphones, and they didn't work at all. The actual headphones weren't nice to wear. I tried some Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro out in the store, and those worked good when it came to shape at least. It's about that kind of price I can move around.


----------



## Quitty

Khaerruhl said:


> I've tried out the ATH-M50 headphones, and they didn't work at all. The actual headphones weren't nice to wear. I tried some Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro out in the store, and those worked good when it came to shape at least. It's about that kind of price I can move around.



Headphones sound very different than speakers, no matter how good. It's a different kind of listening experience.
The most important aspect, IMO, is to shelf the highs from the Kemper. On speakers, you're not likely to hear anything above 12KHz or so, so a studio EQ post-stack with -8dB around 12KHz should do minimal damage to your sound on speakers, and make them much, much better on headphones.
Other than that, the 'space' effect on 1.0 or 2.0 does wonders. Any higher and you'll be playing in a bathroom.

If you have a medium-or-above sized head, try and land some Equity audio. No relation, but they're surprisingly cheap for what they do.


----------



## PBGas

Khaerruhl said:


> Nice initiative, Quitty!
> 
> Could need some help with headphones... Im having my Kemper go straight to a Presonus Audiobox USB, and then I use headphones from that. Currently it's my gaming headset that I use.. Not optimal. My studio headphones crashed when I apperantly decided to fall and land on them.
> 
> I've tried out the ATH-M50 headphones, and they didn't work at all. The actual headphones weren't nice to wear. I tried some Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro out in the store, and those worked good when it came to shape at least. It's about that kind of price I can move around.



It's a tough one to wrestle around headphones and what you like or dislike. I've had this set of AKG K241's for about 15 years and they have been amazing but they are not as powerful as what is out there today. I ended up trying the K271's and they were not nice at all. Awful mid-range honk to them. I tried the ATM-H50s and they sound really good but are uncomfortable on certain head sizes, mine being one of them. I finally settled on the Shure SHR840's. They are clear, and very flat ranged. This works great for recording and mixdown. Very happy with them and the Kemper sounds amazing through them!


----------



## Der JD

I use Grado SR60i headphones and like them a lot. No set of headphones is likely to be as "flat" in terms of frequency response as a good studio monitor but I find that my Grados don't color the tone excessively. I've tried several different types of headphones and so far the Grados suit me best.

They also have an open ear design, which I greatly prefer to a closed back. Sounds much more natural. I'd definately recommend a set of cans with open ears unless you absolutely must have no sound leakage. 

Using "space" on the Kemper or at least some type of reverb is a must for using headphones. Still, I much prefer using my monitors but late at night it's just not possible for me.


----------



## Kemper_temper

Hi new member
referred here by quitty as my first reply, so thanks man

so what 8 string is worthy of the kemper 
im new to ERGs, ive only played 7 strings, but a lot of 8 strings have been comin into sam ash lately. dont like the stock though, the nice 8 strings you guys have are all either europeancustoms or not usual stock in white plains

how do you go about your search to match the kemp?

thx for the add


----------



## asfeir

Very tempted to pull the trigger on a kemper. Do you think they are going to release a new one soon? like the axe FX (I, II, II XL etc..)?


----------



## Andless

asfeir said:


> Very tempted to pull the trigger on a kemper. Do you think they are going to release a new one soon? like the axe FX (I, II, II XL etc..)?



I would be disappointed if they do, I think there are still items on the current version on the todo list for this generations firmware (correct me if I'm wrong).

But there has been different versions coming out gradually such as the rack, the power amp version etc.

I don't expect a new generation that would obsolete the current generation just yet (I hope I don't have to eat my words).


----------



## PBGas

I don't think you'll be seeing a new one anytime soon. As pointed out they tend to release features pretty slowly which is ok by me. If history judges correctly as they are also the creators of the Virus synth.....they tend to keep their products going for quite some time. I mean, it so darn close and in a couple of places and dead on in others to the point that I can't see it getting that much better than it already is! 

So happy with my purchase!


----------



## Fretless

Andless said:


> I would be disappointed if they do, I think there are still items on the current version on the todo list for this generations firmware (correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> But there has been different versions coming out gradually such as the rack, the power amp version etc.
> 
> I don't expect a new generation that would obsolete the current generation just yet (I hope I don't have to eat my words).



I highly doubt a new version will be coming out any time soon. As new firmware releases come out they are still adding many more features. They just barely made the rear USB port usable, so we will still need many more things to be finished before I expect to see a new kemper.


----------



## Alex6534

Currently doing my bands EP with the Kemper for bass and guitars, our bassist was adamant his Behringer fx unit was good enough, tried one of the bass profiles from The Amp Factory and his Kemper is arriving tomorrow


----------



## Lokasenna

I believe Christoph has said that there won't be a Kemper II for at least a couple of years yet, since they haven't even maxed out the processing power of this one (or even used all of the buttons/jacks).

There was a thread, somewhere, where I think someone from Kemper floated the possibility of a hardware upgrade (better DSP chip, say) as opposed to a new unit. That's definitely not official though.


----------



## flint757

PBGas said:


> I don't think you'll be seeing a new one anytime soon. As pointed out they tend to release features pretty slowly which is ok by me. If history judges correctly as they are also the creators of the Virus synth.....they tend to keep their products going for quite some time. I mean, it so darn close and in a couple of places and dead on in others to the point that I can't see it getting that much better than it already is!
> 
> So happy with my purchase!



Once they work out the kinks, and they will before they fully move on, I see no need for myself to upgrade even if the option is available. It already does what I need it to do and sounds great while doing it. They'd have to add something crazy cool to get me to buy another unit.


----------



## Robrecht

Lokasenna said:


> I believe Christoph has said that there won't be a Kemper II for at least a couple of years yet, since they haven't even maxed out the processing power of this one (or even used all of the buttons/jacks).
> 
> There was a thread, somewhere, where I think someone from Kemper floated the possibility of a hardware upgrade (better DSP chip, say) as opposed to a new unit. That's definitely not official though.



That's my impression as well. They seem to be very committed to the current model family (the powered and unpowered rack and toaster versions are really just different flavors of the same core system) and it still has a lot of untapped potential.


----------



## IkarusOnFire

Hey people! I've had the powerrack version for some months now - and going gigging with it on saturday. I'll connect directly to FOH - and I am slightly worried that it will sound drastically different than through all my other "speakers". I've used it via headphones (just some gamer headphones), through my engl cab w. cab sim off, and via our PA in the rehearsal room.

The PA sounds absolutelutely awful. It sounds like a group of angry, drunken wasps in tin-armor running amok in a can. But the PA is a cheap ass-piece of shit with poor speakers. IFAIK - it's not FF speakers, and alas I belive I can't use that sound as sample. 

Sounds awesome through my headphones. Specs here:
Frequency response: 18 &#8211; 28.000 Hz
Impedance: 32 Ohm
[email protected] 1kHz, 1 Vrms: 112 dB
Cable length: 1 + 2 = 3 m (9,8 ft.)
Jacks: 3,5 mm

And my cabinet of course colours it a lot, and it sounds a lot different with the speaker sim off.

So can I trust my headphones to be closest to the sound I'll get live? 

A second question - seems the kemper is mostly used for recording. And a recorded tone is not necessarily a great live tone. Anyone have good experiences with great metal live tone, and great live cleans?

Thanks in advance!

(Extra info: I am using the LL (Lasse Lamert) pack provided by kemper - they just sounds awesome to my ears).


----------



## Quitty

IkarusOnFire said:


> Hey people! I've had the powerrack version for some months now - and going gigging with it on saturday. I'll connect directly to FOH - and I am slightly worried that it will sound drastically different than through all my other "speakers". I've used it via headphones (just some gamer headphones), through my engl cab w. cab sim off, and via our PA in the rehearsal room.
> 
> The PA sounds absolutelutely awful. It sounds like a group of angry, drunken wasps in tin-armor running amok in a can. But the PA is a cheap ass-piece of shit with poor speakers. IFAIK - it's not FF speakers, and alas I belive I can't use that sound as sample.
> 
> Sounds awesome through my headphones. Specs here:
> Frequency response: 18  28.000 Hz
> Impedance: 32 Ohm
> [email protected] 1kHz, 1 Vrms: 112 dB
> Cable length: 1 + 2 = 3 m (9,8 ft.)
> Jacks: 3,5 mm
> 
> And my cabinet of course colours it a lot, and it sounds a lot different with the speaker sim off.
> 
> So can I trust my headphones to be closest to the sound I'll get live?
> 
> A second question - seems the kemper is mostly used for recording. And a recorded tone is not necessarily a great live tone. Anyone have good experiences with great metal live tone, and great live cleans?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> (Extra info: I am using the LL (Lasse Lamert) pack provided by kemper - they just sounds awesome to my ears).



Headphones are the worst possible 'tuning' solution for live.
Assuming you haven't turned the cab off for the PA signal, you should probably tune for FOH through that.

I've seen plenty of Kempers used for (huge) live acts successfully, but it does take tuning. LL's pack, for instance, is very studio oriented - for live use you'd want to lose a ton of highs and bring the mids way, way up.


----------



## edsped

Yep, just like with any other amp, you're gonna have to tweak any modelling amp at gig volumes if you want accurate results.


----------



## meambobbo

live vs. recording consistently comes up. I don't think the difference is that big. The main thing is volume, which means those equal loudness contours come into play.

Just turn down the presence knob and turn up the mids and then maybe boost treble a tad. Presence is a very "big" control. Things can get pretty muffled sounding turning it down, so I like to compensate with treble a bit.

In my opinion, headphones of course aren't ideal, but in your case, I think they're the best way to do this. They're likely more FRFR than your other options, and since there's no chance of reflections and comb filters, the high end should be quite bright. Thus, using the EQ advice above, it should give you somewhat of a reference.


----------



## vansinn

Couldn't help myself..


----------



## crankyrayhanky

Here's a quick clip I made today based on my Rhodes recto:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/crankyrayhanky/aerials-xrhecto-demo-3-16-14[/SC]

xRay PROfiles &mdash; Home


----------



## crankyrayhanky

I had some more fun today with this set...not going for a replicated tone, but enjoying the modded marshally sounds. 
I used a Peavey HP Special carved Top for all guitars: 2 rhythm guitars LR
Solo uses the KPA microshift

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/crankyrayhanky/crazy-train-friedman-ampeg[/SC]


----------



## ara_

crankyrayhanky said:


> I had some more fun today with this set...not going for a replicated tone, but enjoying the modded marshally sounds.
> I used a Peavey HP Special carved Top for all guitars: 2 rhythm guitars LR
> Solo uses the KPA microshift
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/crankyrayhanky/crazy-train-friedman-ampeg[/SC]



Both your clips sound really awesome! I was very happy with my current sound, but I think hearing your clips made me wanna go on the hunt for a new main profile again...


----------



## wilch

Been getting a few questions lately about what the Kemper sounds like through my studio monitors. So I thought I'd throw a vid together from some mucking around I did yesterday. Thought I'd also share it in here. Might be interesting to someone thinking about buying a Kemper and using it with studio monitors only.

Tracking "Battery", and it's all camera mic, till the end. The mixed down vid is also up.

Used Keith Merrows Arrival clean profile, and Ola Englund's Triple Recto Tight with the gain turned up to 5.5.

Also, there's a lot more "meat" in the room, than the camera mic is picking up. The air's moving, and you can feel it when you're in the room.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

ara_ said:


> Both your clips sound really awesome! I was very happy with my current sound, but I think hearing your clips made me wanna go on the hunt for a new main profile again...


Hey thanks for the kind words! There's a lot of great profioles out there, but I'm always looking for or trying to create something different/better. This KPA rules


----------



## Maverick187

Kemper_temper said:


> Hi new member
> referred here by quitty as my first reply, so thanks man
> 
> so what 8 string is worthy of the kemper
> im new to ERGs, ive only played 7 strings, but a lot of 8 strings have been comin into sam ash lately. dont like the stock though, the nice 8 strings you guys have are all either europeancustoms or not usual stock in white plains
> 
> how do you go about your search to match the kemp?
> 
> thx for the add



Any 8 string will be fine brah. What is going to affect your tone is the patch itself, you want to tweak it to match the sound you are chasing. Obviously pickups, wood types and more importantly playing ability will play a part in your sound - but with some tweaking you can get some great sounds with any guitar through a Kemper!


----------



## Maverick187

IkarusOnFire said:


> Hey people! I've had the powerrack version for some months now - and going gigging with it on saturday. I'll connect directly to FOH - and I am slightly worried that it will sound drastically different than through all my other "speakers". I've used it via headphones (just some gamer headphones), through my engl cab w. cab sim off, and via our PA in the rehearsal room.
> 
> The PA sounds absolutelutely awful. It sounds like a group of angry, drunken wasps in tin-armor running amok in a can. But the PA is a cheap ass-piece of shit with poor speakers. IFAIK - it's not FF speakers, and alas I belive I can't use that sound as sample.
> 
> Sounds awesome through my headphones. Specs here:
> Frequency response: 18  28.000 Hz
> Impedance: 32 Ohm
> [email protected] 1kHz, 1 Vrms: 112 dB
> Cable length: 1 + 2 = 3 m (9,8 ft.)
> Jacks: 3,5 mm
> 
> And my cabinet of course colours it a lot, and it sounds a lot different with the speaker sim off.
> 
> So can I trust my headphones to be closest to the sound I'll get live?
> 
> A second question - seems the kemper is mostly used for recording. And a recorded tone is not necessarily a great live tone. Anyone have good experiences with great metal live tone, and great live cleans?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> (Extra info: I am using the LL (Lasse Lamert) pack provided by kemper - they just sounds awesome to my ears).



My bands set up is the same as yours. (cabs for stage monitoring, and direct to FOH) You are right in the fact the sound of your patch going through your cab is going to sound different to your patch through FOH. You can get a rough idea through headphones, but as has been said - it is not ideal. 

Technically, all kemper tones are "studio tones" but its quite simple to get a great live tone. Rule of thumb is to think of it the same way as a tube amp. Start with turning the gain and presence down a little. turn up the mids, and you will be well on your way, and remember tweak with small increments. 

The other advantage you have is that you can individually set the EQ for your monitor out and main out - so if either one of them is missing something, you can always dial a bit extra in independently! 

We use the LL Diezel patch, and its great for recording and stage use.

Best solution would be to try and get in early at one show of yours, and see if you can have a quick soundcheck by yourself and the PA. Stand up next to the desk and play - hear what you need to add/subtract.


----------



## IkarusOnFire

Maverick187 said:


> My bands set up is the same as yours. (cabs for stage monitoring, and direct to FOH) You are right in the fact the sound of your patch going through your cab is going to sound different to your patch through FOH. You can get a rough idea through headphones, but as has been said - it is not ideal.
> 
> Technically, all kemper tones are "studio tones" but its quite simple to get a great live tone. Rule of thumb is to think of it the same way as a tube amp. Start with turning the gain and presence down a little. turn up the mids, and you will be well on your way, and remember tweak with small increments.
> 
> The other advantage you have is that you can individually set the EQ for your monitor out and main out - so if either one of them is missing something, you can always dial a bit extra in independently!
> 
> We use the LL Diezel patch, and its great for recording and stage use.
> 
> Best solution would be to try and get in early at one show of yours, and see if you can have a quick soundcheck by yourself and the PA. Stand up next to the desk and play - hear what you need to add/subtract.



Thanks mate - I talked with the soundguy too - and no surprises there: rule of thumb for live - remove some gain, add mids, roll off some presence. 

I used the LL - bombed! this saturday, and soundguy rolled off both some attack and highs on his console - same thing with my other guitarist - he, however, was playing JAY's 5153 RED. I guess, making some actual live patches will be a good idea. I find the cleans to suffer from almost the same problems (gain exempted). 

I've just always felt that the knobs on the kemper were so far removed from the original controls, that I was being extremely invasive on the original sound. 

I am just wondering why no one has a great "live package" for sale on the usual sites 

//M


----------



## Quitty

IkarusOnFire said:


> I am just wondering why no one has a great "live package" for sale on the usual sites
> //M



I'm sort of working on one, although i'm hardly the 'usual sites' .

Live sound has its rules of thumb but it's largely a personal issue - 'frontal' guitars would require more mids while more rock-ish or wall-of-sound bands would not.
Learning to control your Kemper isn't much different than learning to dial in your amp, and it's crucial. The big advantage is that with a Kemper, dialing it in is very much like dialing a sound at a studio - so there's a wide range of resources to learn from.


----------



## Metlupass2

I just bought a Kemper Rack last week cause I was curious and couldn't be happier. I already sold my AXE FX II so it's definitely a keeper. Rig Manager makes it so easy to try new presets without having to download them and manually load them like the Axe.


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

Just curious as to how Kemper users feel about the unit under low-volume conditions (through studio monitors) and even on headphones. I'm currently in a restricted noise situation where I live -- I'm leaning heavily towards the Kemper (the alternative being AxeFX II), but am basing my decision in part on how people feel the unit sounds at relatively low, apartment-friendly volumes.


----------



## flyingV

Bilbone Shaggins said:


> Just curious as to how Kemper users feel about the unit under low-volume conditions (through studio monitors) and even on headphones. I'm currently in a restricted noise situation where I live -- I'm leaning heavily towards the Kemper (the alternative being AxeFX II), but am basing my decision in part on how people feel the unit sounds at relatively low, apartment-friendly volumes.



Thats one of the reasons I decided to buy the Kemper and didn´t get a tube amp. I´m playing them through KRK Rokit 5" Monitors on Bedroom Levels and it just sounds fantastic. There is no way that I could get the sound out of a real 5150III in my room at the volume levels I´m currently playing the Kemper. 
Headphone are a nice Option, too, the "Space" Function really helps with ear fatigue and not getting annoyed by harsh highgain sounds.


----------



## Der JD

Bilbone Shaggins said:


> Just curious as to how Kemper users feel about the unit under low-volume conditions (through studio monitors) and even on headphones. I'm currently in a restricted noise situation where I live -- I'm leaning heavily towards the Kemper (the alternative being AxeFX II), but am basing my decision in part on how people feel the unit sounds at relatively low, apartment-friendly volumes.


 
I think initially the Kemper was intended to be a studio tool and in my opinion that's where it really shines. I use mine strictly with studio monitors or headphones for recording and practicing. Sounds great. As mentioned before, there is a "space" control that's useful for headphones (gives you the sense you're playing in a room, sounds a bit different than typical "room reverb"- hard to explain but it sounds great. 

The Axe Fx also sounds good through monitors/headphones. I owned one for about 18 months. Sold it as I prefer the Kemper for several reasons. 

Just remember that the Kemper and Axe recreate the sound of an amp/cab _miced up_, which does sound a bit different than playing through an amp "in the room".


----------



## Lokasenna

It sounds identical at every volume. Your particular speakers/headphones, however, will not. If you like other stuff through your setup at low volumes, the Kemper will be fine.


----------



## Alex6534

If Kemper do one day offer an upgrade, I just hope it speeds up boot time, my band were playing a gig the other week and the other guitarist's Kemper suddenly shutdown/restarted, this was at the end of the last song/epic chorus that every band has  and by the time it was up and running we had finished....


----------



## Quitty

Alex6534 said:


> If Kemper do one day offer an upgrade, I just hope it speeds up boot time, my band were playing a gig the other week and the other guitarist's Kemper suddenly shutdown/restarted, this was at the end of the last song/epic chorus that every band has  and by the time it was up and running we had finished....



The less profiles he has uploaded, the faster it will load. I try and go live with as few as possible - with 16 full performances and 26 profiles in browse mode, it boots in under 50 secs.
It ain't perfect, but it ain't too bad either.


----------



## flint757

That is indeed still quite a long time when you compare it to other modellers. I personally don't mind, but still...


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

flint757 said:


> That is indeed still quite a long time when you compare it to other modellers. I personally don't mind, but still...



Gives you time to stretch!


----------



## ascl

Bilbone Shaggins said:


> Just curious as to how Kemper users feel about the unit under low-volume conditions (through studio monitors) and even on headphones. I'm currently in a restricted noise situation where I live -- I'm leaning heavily towards the Kemper (the alternative being AxeFX II), but am basing my decision in part on how people feel the unit sounds at relatively low, apartment-friendly volumes.



My KPA is the only thing I have used that I thought was usable with headphones, nothing else I have tried sounded any good at all (although, I haven't tried the AxeFX).


So yeah, big  from me for KPA at bedroom volumes and/or headphones.


----------



## PBGas

I use my powered KPA rack both live and in the studio. It's fantastic. Really eliminated a lot of gear and connections that were a pain to setup. I'm not running mine through an FRFR because I just can't get used to that other than for recording at home. Either way there are so many great profiles out there that just make it such an invaluable piece of gear. I have mine slimmed down so there isn't a whole pile of profiles on it and it doesn't take long to boot up at all. I mean, you wait a minute for a tube amp to warm up it's not an issue at this point.


----------



## Metlupass2

I got a Kemper last week and couldn't be happier. I already sold my Axe FX II.


----------



## wakjob

Quitty said:


> The less profiles he has uploaded, the faster it will load. I try and go live with as few as possible - with 16 full performances and 26 profiles in browse mode, it boots in under 50 secs.
> It ain't perfect, but it ain't too bad either.



I let my tube amps warm up for 5 min. before playing.

So, 47 sec. boot-up time is no big deal.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

Bilbone Shaggins said:


> Just curious as to how Kemper users feel about the unit under low-volume conditions (through studio monitors) and even on headphones. I'm currently in a restricted noise situation where I live -- I'm leaning heavily towards the Kemper (the alternative being AxeFX II), but am basing my decision in part on how people feel the unit sounds at relatively low, apartment-friendly volumes.


It flat out rules in this situation


----------



## wakjob

Metlupass2 said:


> I got a Kemper last week and couldn't be happier. I already sold my Axe FX II.



REALLY? You like the KPA _*that*_ much more?

I've had my PowerHead for about three months now, and I'm hot & cold with it.
Somedays I think it's great, other days I'd prefer to play my other gear.

A) I don't always care for the feel of the KPA depending on what I'm doing.
----It's just not immediate or percussive enough sometimes.
----I've tried all the fixes. I chalk it up to the analog input design.

B) The market currently has many ways to get quality recorded guitar tracks.
----Lots of good free plug-ins. And apps like Jamup/BIAS. ect...
----And I think they are for the most part on par with AXE II and KPA.

C) I personally think all the gain texture/structure is homogenized across all the profiles.
----In fact, scrolling through distorted profiles reminds me of just scrolling through different cab IR's for an amp sim. Like it's just re-EQing the same sound. I don't hear the uniqueness of each amps grit & grind.

D) There will always be a compromise in sound either way you go. FRFR or amp/cab.
----Unless you are willing to shell out big money for TOTL monitors, FRFR is marginal at best.
----And depending on how the profile was recorded, it could be totally worthless through a amp/cab setup... 
... yes, with 'Monitors OFF' of course.

That said, it has its pluses. 

The biggest being the convenience of having everything in one box. 
And it's very good for low volume, yet big rig sound. Early morning & late night playing is easier now.
The effects are better than I expected. I was nervous after owning an AXE Ultra.

In the end I'm not too sure it was worth the $2640 price tag... *FOR ME*.


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

Thanks to all of you for the responses and feedback! I've decided to go with the KPA. 

Forgive me if this is a bit dense (I've checked using the search function here, Google, and even the KPA manual .pdf), but what would be the preferred cables for connecting the KPA to studio monitors? With the POD HD I use a simple 1/4" TS to connect to the monitor via the XLR input (TS -> XLR cable). Would that be adequate using one of the 1/4" main outputs from the KPA? I'm assuming this is the case as Master L and R outputs under the specs are listed as "¼ inch TS unbalanced."


----------



## crankyrayhanky

If you can go spdif digital out that would be ideal- but you are locked into 44.1
There's analog xlr outs that sound great too, so lots of options


----------



## Kemper_temper

Metlupass2 said:


> I got a Kemper last week and couldn't be happier. I already sold my Axe FX II.



totally, i did the same, i didnt think much of the kemper cuz of the axe hype, but when i heard it, i really couldnt belive the realness of hte kemper, its like an actual tube amp, not many know its an axe ii killer, now the axe ii of course is a powerhouse in terms of fx, but im not an fx guy, im a tone/amp guy, and i am still amazed at the kemper everytime, and the rigs are outta control

i got the sinmix metal pack, and im also buying some of the new ones from kemper profiles, who has a sale btw in case u were interested on monday guys


----------



## Quitty

wakjob said:


> A) I don't always care for the feel of the KPA depending on what I'm doing.
> ----It's just not immediate or percussive enough sometimes.
> ----I've tried all the fixes. I chalk it up to the analog input design.
> B) The market currently has many ways to get quality recorded guitar tracks.
> ----Lots of good free plug-ins. And apps like Jamup/BIAS. ect...
> ----And I think they are for the most part on par with AXE II and KPA.
> C) I personally think all the gain texture/structure is homogenized across all the profiles.
> ----In fact, scrolling through distorted profiles reminds me of just scrolling through different cab IR's for an amp sim. Like it's just re-EQing the same sound. I don't hear the uniqueness of each amps grit & grind.
> D) There will always be a compromise in sound either way you go. FRFR or amp/cab.
> ----Unless you are willing to shell out big money for TOTL monitors, FRFR is marginal at best.
> ----And depending on how the profile was recorded, it could be totally worthless through a amp/cab setup...
> ... yes, with 'Monitors OFF' of course.



Well, opinions being what they are there's not much to do, but;
A) have you tried a different profiles?.. Some are so percussive they're almost useless to me, sometimes for the very same amp. 

B)Have you tried Jamup?.. It doesn't scratch the surface of the Kemper or XFX-II. Neither does Lepou's stuff, Amplitube, Guitar Rig, Revalver III.V, TSE or Line6. These are just the ones i have in the studio, and i stopped even trying suggesting them to clients a couple of months ago.

C)It is not, and that one is factual. Try saving the same amp with different cabs and switch between them. They're not even close.

D)Cabs are not the way to go with a Kemper and this might be the reason the amps 'feel' alike to you. When the company asks that you go FRFR, do yourself a favor and go FRFR.

Hope you two settle things


----------



## wakjob

Hey thanks Quitty. 

The KPA is what it is. I view it like any other amp. Either you're gonna gel with it or not. It's definitely handy and sounds decent, that's for sure. 
But, I have amps that don't get much play time for various reasons also. 

The KPA has it's own signature feel, just like any other amp. Like it or not.
All the internal work-arounds like using the 'Definition', 'Pick Sensitivity', 'Power Sagging', INPUT 'Clean & Distorted Sens.' controls, as well as trying EQ's and boost pedals work to a small degree.

But I'm convinced that something has to either change at the 'Analog' input or something 
needs to go between the guitar and input. Sounds and feels like there's a compressor always on or something. I've triple checked every suggestion from seasoned users, as well as suggested profiles that people rave about. There are few that I really like, but the bulk are not of any interested to me.

With this much money invested, I hate to spend more on a high quality FRFR monitor.
Let alone two of them.

I've used it with two different DAW sessions at different locations, computers, monitors ect...
It records well enough. And I guess that's where the KPA excels and is right at home.


----------



## Quitty

wakjob said:


> I've used it with two different DAW sessions at different locations, computers, monitors ect...
> It records well enough. And I guess that's were the KPA excels and is right at home.



...In a FRFR environment.
It's not that i don't get you and obviously you don't owe it to me to try anything, but it's a pity you're missing out on so much when you already own the device.

Another thought, by the way, is to try and change input impedance - it's very easy to do, requires about 2$ in parts and no modification to the Kemper. 
It's what i would suggest if you were already using a FRFR.


----------



## wakjob

I may drag it off to a store that has a large selection of powered FRFR 10"-12" monitors and try out a few. 
People seem to really like the Alto's for the money.

But the Matrix, RCF, Atomic, ect... are out of the question atm.


----------



## Kemper_temper

For what its worth, my 2 cents is instead of FRFR, the tech 21 power engine 60, i found about it on google looking through forums, and then also with kemper users, and its a mix between FRFR and "cab feel", it has transparency but also tone ability...

on the other hand i also use my studio monitors..

sorry i cant recommend any tube/analog amps or cabs, because I went transparently


----------



## Kemper_temper

i dont mean to derail the current topic, but since this is the mega kemper thread, i am having trouble organizing and finding the rigs i loaded, how can i manage them? can i connect the kemper to the computer via usb and use the rig manager to organize them? if anyone can help , id appreciate it, because i cant find rigs when i want to....thanks


----------



## Quitty

Kemper_temper said:


> i dont mean to derail the current topic, but since this is the mega kemper thread, i am having trouble organizing and finding the rigs i loaded, how can i manage them? can i connect the kemper to the computer via usb and use the rig manager to organize them? if anyone can help , id appreciate it, because i cant find rigs when i want to....thanks



That's hardly derailing.
First, you can. once the driver installs, the profiler shows up in the rig manager and you can edit directly. It's not as smooth as it should be (still in beta) but it works.
Second, there's the kpa tag editor which is even better for large collections as it stores all your rigs in an excel format and allows you to edit it there, then apply the changes to your rig files.
It's a little more intimidating to set up, but nothing beats cataloging with a spreadsheet.


----------



## Zalbu

I'm doing some random browsing on Thomann and saw that there's two different Kempers, one Head and one PowerHead. What are the differences between the two?


----------



## technomancer

Zalbu said:


> I'm doing some random browsing on Thomann and saw that there's two different Kempers, one Head and one PowerHead. What are the differences between the two?



If you read the descriptions on the pages you linked (or the descriptions on the Kemper website) the PowerHead has a 600w power amp built in.


----------



## Lokasenna

The PowerHead has a built-in mono power amp, whereas the Head just has a space in the back for you to hide your keys. The Head is also cheaper, obviously.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

Zalbu said:


> I'm doing some random browsing on Thomann and saw that there's two different Kempers, one Head and one PowerHead. What are the differences between the two?


The power head has a solid state power head built in so you can feed cabs 
The other does not have a power amp- you would need to buy a power amp and a cab in live situations- just go straight into the house pa/monitor system. This is also a great choice for home recording people or people that already have a decent powered system


----------



## edsped

Powerhead has a built in 600w solid state power amp so you can use it through guitar cabs and passive monitors.

Edit: what he said


----------



## Kemper_temper

Quitty said:


> That's hardly derailing.
> First, you can. once the driver installs, the profiler shows up in the rig manager and you can edit directly. It's not as smooth as it should be (still in beta) but it works.
> Second, there's the kpa tag editor which is even better for large collections as it stores all your rigs in an excel format and allows you to edit it there, then apply the changes to your rig files.
> It's a little more intimidating to set up, but nothing beats cataloging with a spreadsheet.



Thank you so much. I appreciate it. Very nice of you to be so kind. I gave you a plus one to your reputation.


----------



## Kemper_temper

Thanks again, I just got it working!!! My goodness what monster this machine is, i cant beleive all you ever hear about is axe ii this and axii that...this is so much more!! profiling is much more than tone matching, and im glad i traded up for it from the axe. 

it is working fine for me, you said it s in beta form now, but i didnt see any issues? i did the firmware update and then the rigmanger synced without a problem, and its great 

thanks again so much, very kind of you to help


----------



## chamelious

Just to add my 2c.

My band uses 2 KPA's, we played out first gig with the complete new setup on Saturday at UK Tech-Fests Manchester all dayer. We had nothing but compliments on tones, and with a laptop switching patchs it was awesome for us on stage.

Need to get some photos up  For anyone interested we have a 16u shockmount rack case with:

Power conditioner
Kork pitch black rack for bass
Rack shelf with 3 line 6 relays
KPA 1
KPA 2
Behringer europower 900 (one KPA per channel, sent to cabs on stage)
Ampeg SVT3 pro

Round the back, the soundcard is an m-audio quattro, stereo backing tracks on 2 channels, sub drops on 3, click track for drummer on 4. The click track is sent to a tiny behringer xenyx mixer, which we also connect a single overhead mic to for the drums. This allows us to give our drummer a mix of click and drums/stage volume without worrying about the stage monitors, which are always terrible. We also have a Roland SPD-S, the drummer uses this to trigger the backing tracks, and it also serves as a laptop backup, as it has all our backing tracks on it in the usual "left channel tracks, right channel click" config. 

Theres a shelf with 2 midi mergers connected to the midi in on each KPA, input one comes from the laptop and input 2 comes from on stage FCB1010 midi controllers. We use these for any songs which don't have a backing track, for tuning, and in case theres a laptop issue.

Live, we just have to plug in a single power plug, connect up 3 cabs, connect up 2 footswitchs, power on the laptop and we're pretty much ready to go. 

We love how with the KPA's, we can go from a high gain tube head like a VH4, with a TS in front and an aggressive noise gate, to a lovely Mark V clean with no gate, reverbs, and delays sync'd perfectly with the tempo of the song.


----------



## Neko

Lokasenna said:


> The PowerHead has a built-in mono power amp, whereas the Head just has a space in the back for you to hide your keys. The Head is also cheaper, obviously.



Btw, I think it's lame to use MONO Power Amp in Kemper. It has such beautiful stereo effects...


----------



## Neko

wakjob said:


> REALLY? You like the KPA _*that*_ much more?
> 
> I've had my PowerHead for about three months now, and I'm hot & cold with it.
> Somedays I think it's great, other days I'd prefer to play my other gear.
> 
> A) I don't always care for the feel of the KPA depending on what I'm doing.
> ----It's just not immediate or percussive enough sometimes.
> ----I've tried all the fixes. I chalk it up to the analog input design.
> 
> B) The market currently has many ways to get quality recorded guitar tracks.
> ----Lots of good free plug-ins. And apps like Jamup/BIAS. ect...
> ----And I think they are for the most part on par with AXE II and KPA.
> 
> C) I personally think all the gain texture/structure is homogenized across all the profiles.
> ----In fact, scrolling through distorted profiles reminds me of just scrolling through different cab IR's for an amp sim. Like it's just re-EQing the same sound. I don't hear the uniqueness of each amps grit & grind.
> 
> D) There will always be a compromise in sound either way you go. FRFR or amp/cab.
> ----Unless you are willing to shell out big money for TOTL monitors, FRFR is marginal at best.
> ----And depending on how the profile was recorded, it could be totally worthless through a amp/cab setup...
> ... yes, with 'Monitors OFF' of course.
> 
> That said, it has its pluses.
> 
> The biggest being the convenience of having everything in one box.
> And it's very good for low volume, yet big rig sound. Early morning & late night playing is easier now.
> The effects are better than I expected. I was nervous after owning an AXE Ultra.
> 
> In the end I'm not too sure it was worth the $2640 price tag... *FOR ME*.



I got BIAS and JamUp Pro, and Line6 MOD - and it is nothing comparing to Kemper. It just not that good. It sounds like digital emulation. And it has latency which I feel, even having 'Low latency' enabled, on latest iPad Air with Line6 sound interface, so - it's software issue.

About compression you feel - I played tube amps and modelers and now I've settled down on Kemper. It has very goot dynamics, imho. Compression may be cause not only by Kemper. Pickups have different dynamics.

It is very important to keep in mind that Kemper is very dependent on profile you're playing with. It may sound similar with bad profiles. To hear the character of the apm you should play loud. The louder you play - the better you hear the difference. It's just the normal case with audio. Listening quiet hids the details.
Second point is to compare different amps like Fender and Mesa. I have Bogner Goldfinger and Diezel VH4 profiles which sound totally different and it's not just EQ.

If you're comparing live sound of Mesa Dual Rec, for instance, with profiles of the same amp and it does not sound the same for you, it is normal. Recorded sound is shaped by mic and it is an art of sound engineer to capture the best of live sound. Some failed, some succeeded. But it will never be the same you hear this amp live in studio.

The purpose of Kemper is not to replace a tube amp. It captures the recording sound of a particular environment with specific settings. Some may suit you and some may not.


----------



## wakjob

Neko said:


> The purpose of Kemper is not to replace a tube amp. It captures the recording sound of a particular environment with specific settings. Some may suit you and some may not.





Kinda the way I'm feeling about it atm. I think I'll just relegate the KPA to recording duties... IF I keep it.

As far as sitting down and "getting in the zone", being inspired to play & write stuff.
I think I still prefer real amps for that.

I'm probably one of the few who just can't adjust to the disconnect of not having the "_amp in the room_" feeling.


----------



## Lokasenna

Neko said:


> Btw, I think it's lame to use MONO Power Amp in Kemper. It has such beautiful stereo effects...



I know, right? Camplifier makes a stereo amp that fits in the toaster's rear cavity, but it's not the cheapest thing in the world.


----------



## edsped

I never really got the point of running a stereo setup for monitoring. It seems like it'd be awfully inconvenient and not really make much of a difference, or at least not make it worth having to carry around and setup two wedges/cabs/speakers/whatever.


----------



## Neko

wakjob said:


> Kinda the way I'm feeling about it atm. I think I'll just relegate the KPA to recording duties... IF I keep it.
> 
> As far as sitting down and "getting in the zone", being inspired to play & write stuff.
> I think I still prefer real amps for that.
> 
> I'm probably one of the few who just can't adjust to the disconnect of not having the "_amp in the room_" feeling.



Man, at some point I will buy a house and make a studio in basement. And there will be some real amps, definitely  but until then - digitality


----------



## Neko

edsped said:


> I never really got the point of running a stereo setup for monitoring. It seems like it'd be awfully inconvenient and not really make much of a difference, or at least not make it worth having to carry around and setup two wedges/cabs/speakers/whatever.



Usually you don't need to carry two cabs or speakers. Most clubs and rehearsal studios have that stuff.
The thing is that stereo effect will not sound the same on stage if you use mono monitor. Rotary speaker or ping pong delay will sound weird. Kemper can mix stereo to mono monitoring, however I've noticed a strange audio effect: stereo delay being mixed to mono sound quieter. So I have to increase Mix and Feedback until I'm satisfied with amount of delay. And audience gets A LOT of delay =)


----------



## PBGas

I always have been a tube amp guy through and through but when I got my first Kemper a couple of years back, it was amazing and sounded fabulous. IT was missing a whole bunch of pieces that I needed. Now, with my new power rack, it has everything and more that I could ever need or want. 

That being said, I really have a hard time understanding how people claim the feel is not there. I mean, when you are recording, can someone really tell the type of 12ax7 you are using in V1 or the NOS winged "c"' tubes you are using in your poweramp section? I really doubt it. In a mix, you simply can't tell. YOu are the only one who would know this. Yes...I've heard difference in types of tubes and they do exist but the differences are not that night and day from what I have experimented with over the years. The basic tone of your amp is always going to be what it is. 

I've done some private commercial stuff when I got my first Kemper and it turned out fabulous. Everyone was asking what amp I was using when they heard the clips. One of the commercial profile guys (SinMix) has several comparison profiles and they are dead on. 

This all comes down to how the cabs are modelled in the profiles and how well the user mic'd up their profiles. You get some amazing ones and you get some not so good ones. At this point, I've sold my amp but am running my Kemper through a custom Mesa 2x12 and it sounds great. The cab does colour the sound as it would on ANY amp head but it is a pleasing sound that I enjoy and live, it sounds authentic and growls nicely, yet I can run it FOH and it sounds stellar through the main system. To me, that just works. 

If this was my first time using the unit, I'd call it a honeymoon phase, but this is my second unit and I'm very comfortable using it and extremely pleased about what is coming out of it. My last rig was a Marshall JVM410HJS and a two-notes Torpedo live. This sounded great as well but the portability of it was not as easy for me as this is. 

On those days when my brain has to have some tubes, I just plug into my Marshall SL-5 combo. It's enough that I get what I need at the time.


----------



## Lokasenna

edsped said:


> I never really got the point of running a stereo setup for monitoring. It seems like it'd be awfully inconvenient and not really make much of a difference, or at least not make it worth having to carry around and setup two wedges/cabs/speakers/whatever.



For live use, I agree - it's a bit excessive unless you're a big enough act to have someone else carrying your gear.

However, at home, a massive stereo setup is the best thing EVER. Seriously, it's like your ears are getting laid.


----------



## metal_sam14

Lokasenna said:


> For live use, I agree - it's a bit excessive unless you're a big enough act to have someone else carrying your gear.
> 
> However, at home, a massive stereo setup is the best thing EVER. Seriously, it's like your ears are getting laid.



 that is the best description I have ever heard  

My FOH signal is always stereo, I just monitor through the power amp of a head on stage in mono. I ran wireless and stood where the crowd does and checked how my stereo delays sound, its ....ing godly, so much Devin worship haha.


----------



## Neko

It is a blessing to have great tube tone at home that Kemper provides! You can put on your headphones at 11:00 PM and go crazy, write some stuff, record, practice... anything. I could never do that in headphones with digital processors. I had Boss and Line6, and software, but it always was a pain for my ears. I just can't compose with a crappy sound.


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

I finally took the plunge and snagged Kemper's little hobbit toaster/dialysis machine. It sounds jaw-droppingly good through a set of mid-grade headphones (Sennheiser HD-280P), once the "space" parameter has been set for the headphone output. I don't think I'll be investing in another head for...quite some time. The only thing that would make it better is if it actually could produce grilled bread products. Ohh, a marmalade dispenser too.

By comparison it sounded sort of lifeless out of a decent studio monitor (KRK Rokit 6 at apartment volumes) -- haven't had a chance to try it with two yet -- any tips for getting a similar sound to the (spaced-out) headphone output, but with studio monitors?


----------



## Quitty

Bilbone Shaggins said:


> I finally took the plunge and snagged Kemper's little hobbit toaster/dialysis machine. It sounds jaw-droppingly good through a set of mid-grade headphones (Sennheiser HD-280P), once the "space" parameter has been set for the headphone output. I don't think I'll be investing in another head for...quite some time. The only thing that would make it better is if it actually could produce grilled bread products. Ohh, a marmalade dispenser too.
> 
> By comparison it sounded sort of lifeless out of a decent studio monitor (KRK Rokit 6 at apartment volumes) -- haven't had a chance to try it with two yet -- any tips for getting a similar sound to the (spaced-out) headphone output, but with studio monitors?


Welcome aboard!

You need some minimal volume to not miss out on the fine details. I don't know what your definition of 'apartment volume' is, but try cranking it a bit.
Compared to headphones, monitors will sound 'smoother'. This is usually a good thing, but try shelfing 8dB off from 13KHz or so - it should bring your monitor sound much closer to your headphone sound.

As for 'wow effects', try the stereo widener and a slight ambiance reverb (1.5s, 15% mix).


----------



## Neko

Bilbone Shaggins said:


> I finally took the plunge and snagged Kemper's little hobbit toaster/dialysis machine. It sounds jaw-droppingly good through a set of mid-grade headphones (Sennheiser HD-280P), once the "space" parameter has been set for the headphone output. I don't think I'll be investing in another head for...quite some time. The only thing that would make it better is if it actually could produce grilled bread products. Ohh, a marmalade dispenser too.
> 
> By comparison it sounded sort of lifeless out of a decent studio monitor (KRK Rokit 6 at apartment volumes) -- haven't had a chance to try it with two yet -- any tips for getting a similar sound to the (spaced-out) headphone output, but with studio monitors?



Yeah, man, Quitty is right - you need to cranck the volume up to hear all the details. For a real "WOW" effect I would recommend going to a studio and pluging Kemper into guitar cab  Playing it very loud you'll see how sensitive it is


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

Sort of surprised there isn't a separate thread specifically for sharing/requesting/discussing Kemper profiles. Should we start one? I know there's an active community using the Kemper forums, but SS.O seems to have quite a different target audience (one that might suit us better).


----------



## Der JD

Bilbone Shaggins said:


> By comparison it sounded sort of lifeless out of a decent studio monitor (KRK Rokit 6 at apartment volumes) -- haven't had a chance to try it with two yet -- any tips for getting a similar sound to the (spaced-out) headphone output, but with studio monitors?


 
I'm guessing you'll think it sounds better once you're using 2 monitors, especially if you have any stereo effects. 

Most people (including myself) greatly prefer the tone out of monitors compared to headphones. My rhythm tones are usually pretty much dry, though I use a little "space" on those too, at about 3 on the level. I guess that's basically my reverb. So, you might try using "space" on monitors as well.


----------



## Der JD

Bilbone Shaggins said:


> Sort of surprised there isn't a separate thread specifically for sharing/requesting/discussing Kemper profiles. Should we start one? I know there's an active community using the Kemper forums, but SS.O seems to have quite a different target audience (one that might suit us better).


 
That's a good idea for sure.

The Kemper forum actually does have quite a few members that are into metal and all things heavy, including myself. 

There's a thread called "best rigs for death metal" in the "Share tips and tricks" sub-forum that lists a lot of really good profiles for metal (not just death metal). That would be a good place to start for new Kemper users into metal.


----------



## flyingV

Bilbone Shaggins said:


> Sort of surprised there isn't a separate thread specifically for sharing/requesting/discussing Kemper profiles. Should we start one? I know there's an active community using the Kemper forums, but SS.O seems to have quite a different target audience (one that might suit us better).



+1  for a dedicated thread for sharing Profiles


----------



## Andless

flyingV said:


> +1  for a dedicated thread for sharing Profiles



^this


----------



## Musza

a free Merrow's "MERROW 5150 SIG (RED)" and And44's "AFM-5150EVH 1 C1" profile in action here:


----------



## shredwoodforest

Musza said:


> a free Merrow's "MERROW 5150 SIG (RED)" and And44's "AFM-5150EVH 1 C1" profile in action here:




that 8th string is a wet noodle


----------



## Fretless

shredwoodforest said:


> that 8th string is a wet noodle



It's pasta time then! Bring the butter!


----------



## Musza

haha, it's a shooter speed on my camera guys


----------



## Moo

shredwoodforest said:


> that 8th string is a wet noodle



I don't know why but somehow those 2 profiles you used don't sound anywhere close to something you could consider "good" *when I use them ...* have you tweaked them a lot or is it just me or my guitar that makes it sound weird or not-good?


aah and another question, also to you other guys:

When it comes to Recording 6-string-based music _(I happen to be the only guitarist in my band playing 7 string, so I only use the 7th string in specific parts of some songs)_ 
I have a recording-sound that I'm satisfied with... but when I try to record some 7-String "djent" stuff, these amps don't sound good anymore...

do you guys use different amp-profiles depending on whether you want to record 6, 7, or 8 String?


----------



## Quitty

Moo said:


> I don't know why but somehow those 2 profiles you used don't sound anywhere close to something you could consider "good" *when I use them ...* have you tweaked them a lot or is it just me or my guitar that makes it sound weird or not-good?
> 
> 
> aah and another question, also to you other guys:
> 
> When it comes to Recording 6-string-based music _(I happen to be the only guitarist in my band playing 7 string, so I only use the 7th string in specific parts of some songs)_
> I have a recording-sound that I'm satisfied with... but when I try to record some 7-String "djent" stuff, these amps don't sound good anymore...
> 
> do you guys use different amp-profiles depending on whether you want to record 6, 7, or 8 String?



Can you post a clip? It's hard to tell this way.
A big part of the sound is in the mix - fizzy high end blends with the cymbals, low end is covered by a bass guitar etc.

I can do anything with the Kemper. Probably, so can you.
Some particular amps (Marshalls, some rectifiers) don't deal well with a 7th string in particular and this is very well reflected in the Kemper, but if a 6-string works well for you, your 7th string should be adjusted to blend well with that.


----------



## Der JD

Moo said:


> I don't know why but somehow those 2 profiles you used don't sound anywhere close to something you could consider "good" *when I use them ...* have you tweaked them a lot or is it just me or my guitar that makes it sound weird or not-good?
> 
> 
> aah and another question, also to you other guys:
> 
> When it comes to Recording 6-string-based music _(I happen to be the only guitarist in my band playing 7 string, so I only use the 7th string in specific parts of some songs)_
> I have a recording-sound that I'm satisfied with... but when I try to record some 7-String "djent" stuff, these amps don't sound good anymore...
> 
> do you guys use different amp-profiles depending on whether you want to record 6, 7, or 8 String?


 
Could it just be the difference between the way the profiles sound when playing them solo vs. the way they sound in a full mix? Generally, I've found that you need that extra high end (fizz) and you have to be careful with lows and low mids when recording, which often sounds strange when played solo and out of a mix (depending on what you're used to). 

Regarding different profiles for 6-string vs. 7 or 8...I don't usually use different profiles but I do sometimes need to make some tweaks. For my tastes, I find that for 7-string I need to bump up the amp definition a bit and cut some lows and possibly even low mids out in the stomp section (before it hits the stack). This can be done by using a boost pedal (such as a TS- Kemper's "Green Scream") or with a studio EQ/graphic EQ. Also, if you're going for more of a djent tone don't forget the gate.


----------



## DC23

flyingV said:


> +1  for a dedicated thread for sharing Profiles


+2


----------



## Fretless

Der JD said:


> Could it just be the difference between the way the profiles sound when playing them solo vs. the way they sound in a full mix? Generally, I've found that you need that extra high end (fizz) and you have to be careful with lows and low mids when recording, which often sounds strange when played solo and out of a mix (depending on what you're used to).
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I've found that there is often a good deal of fizz needed when recording my guitar tracks in order to get them to fit well, and typically the bad fizz gets washed out in the end. I leave a lot of the low end tone to the bass however, so what works for me may not work for someone else.


----------



## Moo

Der JD said:


> Could it just be the difference between the way the profiles sound when playing them solo vs. the way they sound in a full mix? Generally, I've found that you need that extra high end (fizz) and you have to be careful with lows and low mids when recording, which often sounds strange when played solo and out of a mix (depending on what you're used to).
> 
> Regarding different profiles for 6-string vs. 7 or 8...I don't usually use different profiles but I do sometimes need to make some tweaks. For my tastes, I find that for 7-string I need to bump up the amp definition a bit and cut some lows and possibly even low mids out in the stomp section (before it hits the stack). This can be done by using a boost pedal (such as a TS- Kemper's "Green Scream") or with a studio EQ/graphic EQ. Also, if you're going for more of a djent tone don't forget the gate.



Hm well first of all: thank you 

I'll try that out when I have time for it and then I might post my results... 
But I don't think that it's just the difference between profiles played solo and profiles played in a mix ... I usually record with 2 profiles that I don't like very much when i play them on my own, but sound awesome in the mix


----------



## Neko

Moo said:


> Hm well first of all: thank you
> 
> I'll try that out when I have time for it and then I might post my results...
> But I don't think that it's just the difference between profiles played solo and profiles played in a mix ... I usually record with 2 profiles that I don't like very much when i play them on my own, but sound awesome in the mix



Yep, guys, its not specific to Kemper. Mix sound is combined from different instruments and they influence each other in the mix. It is very important to tweak guitar sound listening it in the mix if you're recording. And tweak sound with the band when you are going to play live.
Usually the sound you like playing alone is not good either live or on record.


----------



## mdeeRocks

Sorry if posted already. Michael Wagener is going to release his rig pack for Kemper soon.


----------



## Rawkmann

Damn, guess I have to get a Kemper now. Wagener is a godlike producer.


----------



## Quitty

GreatAnt over at the Kemper forums is trying to convince Fryette to sponsor their own pack - so go and give him a shout if you want some high quality Fryette goodness available


----------



## col

Neko said:


> Yep, guys, its not specific to Kemper. Mix sound is combined from different instruments and they influence each other in the mix. It is very important to tweak guitar sound listening it in the mix if you're recording.



Definitely this.

Compare:






All of that harshness in the high end disappears in the full mix.


----------



## TeeWX

Is anyone here using the Kemper as a bass head? Interested in knowing how well it performs.


----------



## Fretless

TeeWX said:


> Is anyone here using the Kemper as a bass head? Interested in knowing how well it performs.



Works great. I've never had trouble getting great tone out of mine!


----------



## Neko

TeeWX said:


> Is anyone here using the Kemper as a bass head? Interested in knowing how well it performs.



They've added new feature specially for Bass in latest firmware.
It enables parallel signal chain to mix driven sound with clean, like Sheehan does, for example.


----------



## col

TeeWX said:


> Is anyone here using the Kemper as a bass head? Interested in knowing how well it performs.



I play bass in a thrash metal band through an active wedge with it, works great.


----------



## flyingV

Can you guys recommend some metal Bass Profiles?


----------



## Andless

flyingV said:


> Can you guys recommend some metal Bass Profiles?



Not so much a recommendation, but I just recorded a bass track section using an Ampeg SVT profile. Ampeg profiles might be worth a try at least.


Disclaimer: Bass is not my main instrument + I've just casually browsed through various bass profiles earlier.


----------



## Andless

sinmix said:


> Check this: Darkglass B7K Profile Pack / The Black Stymphalian
> 
> Stay Metal!



I liked the earthquake!


----------



## Apr13st

The problem I've been having lately is that once I decide upon a standard rhythm profile, I find the next day my ears might be more tired etc... then with two twists of the knob I've got another profile that sounds better on that day. Problem being as I record different songs the rhythm parts sound different per song.

Anyone else run into that? Any tips? I guess just pick a profile and stick with it... love the Kemper, but sometimes too much choice eh...


----------



## flyingV

Apr13st said:


> The problem I've been having lately is that once I decide upon a standard rhythm profile, I find the next day my ears might be more tired etc... then with two twists of the knob I've got another profile that sounds better on that day. Problem being as I record different songs the rhythm parts sound different per song.
> 
> Anyone else run into that? Any tips? I guess just pick a profile and stick with it... love the Kemper, but sometimes too much choice eh...


I always record a second track with just the dry guitar di. This gives me the ability to reamp different profiles whenever I want.


----------



## Quitty

Apr13st said:


> The problem I've been having lately is that once I decide upon a standard rhythm profile, I find the next day my ears might be more tired etc... then with two twists of the knob I've got another profile that sounds better on that day. Problem being as I record different songs the rhythm parts sound different per song.
> 
> Anyone else run into that? Any tips? I guess just pick a profile and stick with it... love the Kemper, but sometimes too much choice eh...



1. Record the same track several times with different profiles. Reamping is a good choice, but not necessary.
Put them all on your MP3 player and listen to them tomorrow - see which ones you like.

2. Reference. If you know you liked something, compare each new profile to it. You'll still change preferences, but it's good to have a steady reference.

3. Keep playing around. When you're pushed, you'll know which profile you want to pick up.
For example, when i'm at a loss and nothing sounds right (live with new PA, particularly demanding session work etc.) i keep panicking back to using TAF's 1987x - so at the very least i know what my reference is.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lokasenna

flyingV said:


> Can you guys recommend some metal Bass Profiles?



- There's a pack of six Microtubes B7K profiles on the Rig Exchange, all of which are really nice.

- There's some Gallien Krueger ones as well, labelled A, B, C, D, E, and lately I've been loving C for getting a really deep low-mid growl.


----------



## Andless

Lokasenna said:


> - There's a pack of six Microtubes B7K profiles on the Rig Exchange, all of which are really nice.
> 
> - There's some Gallien Krueger ones as well, labelled A, B, C, D, E, and lately I've been loving C for getting a really deep low-mid growl.



Cool! I'll have to check them out! The Gallien Krueger I've already used. Very nice.


----------



## col

Andless said:


> Cool! I'll have to check them out! The Gallien Krueger I've already used. Very nice.



I made a DI profile of the Sansamp PSA-1 Ampeg model through a Great River pre, it's on the exchange as "PSA-1 Bass (SVT)". Also "PSA1 Bass Metal".


----------



## Der JD

Apr13st said:


> The problem I've been having lately is that once I decide upon a standard rhythm profile, I find the next day my ears might be more tired etc... then with two twists of the knob I've got another profile that sounds better on that day. Problem being as I record different songs the rhythm parts sound different per song.
> 
> Anyone else run into that? Any tips? I guess just pick a profile and stick with it... love the Kemper, but sometimes too much choice eh...


 
I originally had the same problem. 

As Quitty already mentioned, record something with lots of different profiles so you can compare on any given day. 

I set up a drum groove in my DAW and recorded a couple of riffs over it. I double-tracked, added bass and fully mixed and mastered it just like I would for a "real" song. It really opened my eyes. Often, profiles sound a lot different once they're in a full mix. Really helped me decide which ones should be my "main" profiles for recording purposes.


----------



## Fretless

Lokasenna said:


> - There's a pack of six Microtubes B7K profiles on the Rig Exchange, all of which are really nice.
> 
> - There's some Gallien Krueger ones as well, labelled A, B, C, D, E, and lately I've been loving C for getting a really deep low-mid growl.



C is my favorite Gallien Krueger profile! I'm going to be uploading a similar tone soon from my sansamp setup called RBI+RPM 2. I designed my sansamp tone with fretless instruments in mind. Plenty of lows.


----------



## Apr13st

Thanks for the ideas guy's, that's a great start.


----------



## minorseventh

I just got a Kemper toaster this week, and so far Im really enjoying it. except.. for the noise on high gain profiles.
I have not loaded any profiles yet other than what it came with stock, and I have played with the noise gate.
Just wondering if all high gain profiles are noisy, as in the noise was profiled with the original amps? If I buy some TAF profiles will they have less hiss?
I try to use noise gates as little as possible, as I am big fan of natural sustain.


----------



## Andless

minorseventh said:


> I just got a Kemper toaster this week, and so far Im really enjoying it. except.. for the noise on high gain profiles.
> I have not loaded any profiles yet other than what it came with stock, and I have played with the noise gate.
> Just wondering if all high gain profiles are noisy, as in the noise was profiled with the original amps? If I buy some TAF profiles will they have less hiss?
> I try to use noise gates as little as possible, as I am big fan of natural sustain.



Did you download the Lasse Lammert metal profiles from the kemper website?

They are very good.


----------



## Der JD

minorseventh said:


> I just got a Kemper toaster this week, and so far Im really enjoying it. except.. for the noise on high gain profiles.
> I have not loaded any profiles yet other than what it came with stock, and I have played with the noise gate.
> Just wondering if all high gain profiles are noisy, as in the noise was profiled with the original amps? If I buy some TAF profiles will they have less hiss?
> I try to use noise gates as little as possible, as I am big fan of natural sustain.


 
Noise/hiss is extremely low on my Kemper...and I'm talking about a wide variety of high gain profiles. Are you sure the noise isn't coming from something in your environment?

You should be able to set the gate to a point where it barely affects sustain. Try the 2:1 gate and set the threshold right at where it cuts the hiss.


----------



## minorseventh

Der JD said:


> Noise/hiss is extremely low on my Kemper...and I'm talking about a wide variety of high gain profiles. Are you sure the noise isn't coming from something in your environment?
> 
> You should be able to set the gate to a point where it barely affects sustain. Try the 2:1 gate and set the threshold right at where it cuts the hiss.



it could be the shitty wiring in my house, but i am plugged into the same outlet ive plugged all my gear into. maybe the kemper is more sensitive? ill mess with the noise gate some more tonight. I have 3 more days to decide if Im keeping it or returning, so hopefully Ill find a solution. the hum and hiss might be a deal breaker.


----------



## ramses

minorseventh said:


> I just got a Kemper toaster this week, and so far Im really enjoying it. except.. for the noise on high gain profiles.
> I have not loaded any profiles yet other than what it came with stock, and I have played with the noise gate.
> Just wondering if all high gain profiles are noisy, as in the noise was profiled with the original amps? If I buy some TAF profiles will they have less hiss?
> I try to use noise gates as little as possible, as I am big fan of natural sustain.



I've never had any noise issues with (crazy-)high gain profiles. I even turn off the noise gates.

The only time I get noise is when I play with single coils, but I can easily take care of that with the noise gate.


----------



## Quitty

minorseventh said:


> I just got a Kemper toaster this week, and so far Im really enjoying it. except.. for the noise on high gain profiles.
> I have not loaded any profiles yet other than what it came with stock, and I have played with the noise gate.
> Just wondering if all high gain profiles are noisy, as in the noise was profiled with the original amps? If I buy some TAF profiles will they have less hiss?
> I try to use noise gates as little as possible, as I am big fan of natural sustain.


The Kemper is probably the quietest preamp i've ever met.
Make sure at least one of ground switches on the back is pressed, but other than that... I don't know.
How much gain are you using?


----------



## Aris_T

minorseventh said:


> it could be the shitty wiring in my house, but i am plugged into the same outlet ive plugged all my gear into. maybe the kemper is more sensitive? ill mess with the noise gate some more tonight. I have 3 more days to decide if Im keeping it or returning, so hopefully Ill find a solution. the hum and hiss might be a deal breaker.



I am also plugged in an outlet with really shitty ground and still no problem with noise (even with extremely high gain profiles).
If the ground switches are pressed, I would check it in another outlet or in a friend's place.

Are you sure the cables are ok?


----------



## TeeWX

Is there any general consensus as to whether the built in power amp is worth the extra money? is 600 watts of solid state enough power for playing through a cab for bass? I'm sure it'd be enough for guitar. What is everyone liking for a power amp?


----------



## Dead-Pan

The built in power amp is indeed great sounding and very portable. 

The sound is dependent on the quality of speakers though.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

anything with the gain past 2 or 3 o'clock gets a bit noisy- but that is not needed unless you love it over the top. Agreed on the Lambert profiles, also check out the KMerrow pack (free). TAF gets a lot of great reviews, but I'm not sure if hi gain is their specialty. Other choices available


----------



## Andless

crankyrayhanky said:


> anything with the gain past 2 or 3 o'clock gets a bit noisy- but that is not needed unless you love it over the top. Agreed on the Lambert profiles, also check out the KMerrow pack (free). TAF gets a lot of great reviews, but I'm not sure if hi gain is their specialty. Other choices available



Speaking of the Lasse Lammert profiles, I just recorded a clip using 2 of them. 
Granted, a bit of a rough mix and [insert the usual disclaimers here], but here it goes:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/andless/rewind-to-the-future[/SC]


If you think it sounds good, LL can have the credit, if you think it sounds bad, I'll take the blame.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

Just ordered my Kemper rack profiler and cannot wait to participate in this thread. Hopefully i will have my kemper in a few days and this friday or saturday I'm hoping to make some profiles of the PRS archon on a fat bottom 4x12 and a orange ppc 4x12. Ive learned a lot just flipping through this thread, great conversations guys!!!


----------



## Fretless

ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> Just ordered my Kemper rack profiler and cannot wait to participate in this thread. Hopefully i will have my kemper in a few days and this friday or saturday I'm hoping to make some profiles of the PRS archon on a fat bottom 4x12 and a orange ppc 4x12. Ive learned a lot just flipping through this thread, great conversations guys!!!



Always great to have another Texan in the Kemper community!


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

Im just happy to finally have one, these things are cool as hell if you have access to cabs and amps to use. I have access to a few cool amps so I'm going to see what i can't do.


----------



## Andless

ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> Im just happy to finally have one, these things are cool as hell if you have access to cabs and amps to use. I have access to a few cool amps so I'm going to see what i can't do.



Looking foward to your profiles on the community rig exchange!


----------



## PBGas

TeeWX said:


> Is there any general consensus as to whether the built in power amp is worth the extra money? is 600 watts of solid state enough power for playing through a cab for bass? I'm sure it'd be enough for guitar. What is everyone liking for a power amp?



YES! Totally! I went with the powered rack in my case. I had a suitcase when it first came out. 

It gives me lots of options....run through some type of speaker cab or passive FRFR or even a bass cabinet to have some fun. 

All in all, a very high quality piece and very LOUD!


----------



## flyingV

NEW FIRMWARE 2.4.0 Beta !!!

Kemper Profiler Operating System 2.4.0 Public Beta

This firmware introduces the following new features and fixes.

Audio

- changed: Cab parameters are more authentic and do not influence direct profiles nor CabDriver anymore.

User Interface

- changed: revised rig, amplifier, and cabinet tagging
- added: new tag &#8216;Instrument&#8217; enabling to differentiate between rigs for guitar and bass
- added: rating option while previewing via Rig Manager
- added: names of enabled slots get displayed during performance pre-selection 
- fixed: compatibility with old rig files while previewing via Rig Manager
- fixed: &#8216;threshold&#8217; instead of &#8216;treshold&#8217;
- fixed: sens (sensitivity) instead of sense
- fixed: amplitude of Studio Equalizer and Metal Equalizer corrected to +-12 dB
- fixed: deleting rigs with MIDI assignments via Rig Manager doesn&#8217;t cause hang anymore

Source: http://www.kemper-amps.com/page/render/lang/en/p/170/do/Kemper_Profiling_Amplifier___Downloads.html


----------



## Moo

Uhm does anyone know of any PSR Archon-Profiles? I can't seem to find any and I'd like to try that beast out !


----------



## PBGas

Moo said:


> Uhm does anyone know of any PSR Archon-Profiles? I can't seem to find any and I'd like to try that beast out !



It will probably take a while to get one of those as the amp was just released this year. Hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## cin05key

hi you are correct the trigger is the important part of it.......


----------



## Fretless

I recently found the ideal cab that gives me the exact voicing I want, and so I have locked that cab into being the default cab for every amp I use. Has anyone else locked their cab because it is just the right one for you?

Now I find myself looking through the amps available with more ease too since I already know that I like the cab that I am using.

And just for reference, I am using the Mesa Rectifier cab from the Lasse Lammert pack with +1.5 into character.


----------



## Lokasenna

Fretless said:


> I recently found the ideal cab that gives me the exact voicing I want, and so I have locked that cab into being the default cab for every amp I use. Has anyone else locked their cab because it is just the right one for you?



I don't have it locked, since it's always nice to hear the original cab first, but I almost always end up going with the 1960 from Lasse's pack.


----------



## Fretless

Lokasenna said:


> I don't have it locked, since it's always nice to hear the original cab first, but I almost always end up going with the 1960 from Lasse's pack.



That's also an awesome cab XD I was hard pressed to decide which one I liked more. 

I've been wondering if it would be worth it to get something like the torpedo to make cabs for my Kemper.


----------



## Andless

Rigmanager Beta for OSX is out guys!

Profiler | Kemper Profiling Amplifier | Downloads


----------



## wilch

2.5.0 is out now. 

I recently tried the Rigmanager and was surprised at how well it works! Makes previewing the thousands of profiles on the Kemper site so easy.


----------



## 20francesco11

News for all the guys who were also waiting for a profile of the prs archon. Someone has uploaded one profile to the Rig Exchange.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Forgive me for asking this. I'm sure it's here but 50 pages wow!!!

Thinking of buying a Kemper. Will record but it's mainly for live use.

What are you all using live? Want to get some power to try and keep a "tube amp feel"

Powered monitors? Power amp and guitar cab?

What are some of the best methods?


----------



## edsped

Live I just use a small Port City 1x12 OS cab for stage volume and run the Kemper direct through the PA. The cab also is very loud and big sounding so I can still keep up with my other guitarist's 5150 rig if we're not mic'd. This is with a PowerHead.


----------



## the.godfather

New toaster user here guys. Proof. 







I absolutely ADORE this thing. Best bit of gear I've purchased. Any top recommendations profile/rig wise? As a mac user the OSX Rig Manager couldn't have come at a better time! Loving the PRS Archon profile.


----------



## Lokasenna

I forget if they're on the Rig Exchange or separately on the forum, but Till's pack includes a bi-amped profile of a Marshall and Engl... pair that thing with the cabs from the Lasse rigs you already have and you're ....ing SET.


----------



## col

the.godfather said:


> Any top recommendations profile/rig wise? As a mac user the OSX Rig Manager couldn't have come at a better time! Loving the PRS Archon profile.



I have '95 2ch Dual Racktifier and Mako Dorado profiles under the nick "nakedzen" on the exchange, you might like them. The ones labeled "DR R OD9..." are my go-to ones. You can download them directly from here: http://coraxo-official.com/gear/

Then Lothars 5150 III profiles here, profiles by Thumas and Dirk Gooding (and I'm sure there's more). For commercial the 5150 profiles by SinMix are awesome.


----------



## Fretless

Lokasenna said:


> I forget if they're on the Rig Exchange or separately on the forum, but Till's pack includes a bi-amped profile of a Marshall and Engl... pair that thing with the cabs from the Lasse rigs you already have and you're ....ing SET.



Lasse's cabs are my absolute favorite. The one off of liquid leads is my main cab.


----------



## Lokasenna

The only thing I've found is that, with pretty much all of them, you get a bit of a "whistling" resonance somewhere around 8-10kHz. Nothing some post EQ can't fix, but it's kinda weird that they all do it. Aside from that, though, they're easily the chuggiest, most in-the-room cabs I've found.


----------



## Quitty

I suddenly realized i haven't swapped cabs in a long, long while.
Is it just me, or has the level of published profiles increased dramatically the past couple of months?..


----------



## Andless

Quitty said:


> I suddenly realized i haven't swapped cabs in a long, long while.
> Is it just me, or has the level of published profiles increased dramatically the past couple of months?..



It has increased indeed. I'd say the last year has increased dramatically over the whole period.


----------



## JohnIce

Lokasenna said:


> The only thing I've found is that, with pretty much all of them, you get a bit of a "whistling" resonance somewhere around 8-10kHz. Nothing some post EQ can't fix, but it's kinda weird that they all do it. Aside from that, though, they're easily the chuggiest, most in-the-room cabs I've found.



You sure it's not the guitar? Most of my guitars have a little whistle somewhere but the frequencies are different on each of them.


----------



## Lokasenna

I only get it with Lasse's cabs, so... pretty sure. It's possible, but I doubt it.


----------



## Fretless

Lokasenna said:


> I only get it with Lasse's cabs, so... pretty sure. It's possible, but I doubt it.



No whistle on my end. Try cutting that frequency before the amp section, and it will let you know if its the cab or your guitar.


----------



## ThrustTony

I'm thinking about buying a kpa but I can't decide whether to go for the one with the power amp built in or not.

I've heard the power amp that's built in is fairly quiet. 

Would I be better buying the one without the power amp built in and plugging it into the power amp of my Engl powerball and running it through my 4x12 cab. The only issue with that is the colouring of sound from feeding it back through the power amp and cab.

Or would the non power amp kpa with a pa be better? I'd think about buying my own pa just for the Kemper so I'm not relying on someone elses pa.


----------



## Lokasenna

The built-in power amp is 600w, Class D. Not quiet at all.


----------



## Quitty

I'm not a fan of KPA through guitar rigs. Very inconsistent, at the very least - some profiles work great, others are unusable. Many others.

As for FRFR, i'd buy an active wedge. Better compatibility and performance for price.


----------



## ThrustTony

Quitty said:


> I'm not a fan of KPA through guitar rigs. Very inconsistent, at the very least - some profiles work great, others are unusable. Many others.
> 
> As for FRFR, i'd buy an active wedge. Better compatibility and performance for price.



So the KPA without the built in power amp and an active pa monitor?


----------



## Quitty

ThrustTony said:


> So the KPA without the built in power amp and an active pa monitor?


That's what i'd go for. I love a cab-in-the-room feel like the next guy, but you can't beat hearing what your audience does.


----------



## ThrustTony

Quitty said:


> That's what i'd go for. I love a cab-in-the-room feel like the next guy, but you can't beat hearing what your audience does.



Thanks for your help.

If I bought an active monitor/speaker to use as a monitor off the house pa live, could I plug the Kemper through a small mixer and into the monitor/speaker to use at band practice? So use the active speaker like a guitar cab.


----------



## Lokasenna

Just wanted to leave a note that the 2.6 update is out (well, public beta, blah blah) today... they've improved the switching time, and apparently done something for all those people who complained that the low-frequency response wasn't same compared to their real amps.


----------



## Robrecht

ThrustTony said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> If I bought an active monitor/speaker to use as a monitor off the house pa live, could I plug the Kemper through a small mixer and into the monitor/speaker to use at band practice? So use the active speaker like a guitar cab.


Definitely. You wouldn't even need a mixer, just plug your Kemper straight into the active speaker.

I have two Alto 112a's I use with my unpowered Kemper head during rehearsals. Live, they are my stage monitors/backline. So as you say, I use them like a guitar cab. One should be enough (unless you want to play with stereo effects).

The Kemper has a separate monitor output so in a live situation you could bypass the house PA if you want to control your monitor yourself (still sending your main outs to the PA of course).


----------



## Quitty

Lokasenna said:


> Just wanted to leave a note that the 2.6 update is out (well, public beta, blah blah) today... they've improved the switching time, and apparently done something for all those people who complained that the low-frequency response wasn't same compared to their real amps.



Actually making this switchable is absolutely brilliant. I love it when a company gets it 100% right, and it's even better when i happen to own the product 

Looking forward to messing with it tomorrow. Shorter switching times sound very, very promising.


----------



## PBGas

I returned my Powered Kemper rack last month as it had shut down on me over three times in a couple of months without any warning before and during a show. I had to do a global reset to get it running on two of those occassions. 

I ended up picking up a new amp as I was fed up. One of my good friends has a Kemper, Axe II and an Atomic CLR. He wanted to profile my amp so I took it over. 

I made the horrible mistake of trying his Kemper through the CLR. I've never tried it through that FRFR setup. He's let me borrow it for a few days as he is out of town. 

I guess I may be taking my amp back. 
I just hope the new non-powered Kemper I am getting is more reliable than my last one.


----------



## Fretless

I'm excited to try out the new firmware update with my sansamps!


----------



## the.godfather

Will definitely have to try the new firmware update tonight. I grabbed a really good profile of a Silver Jubilee recently, sounded great. It was called MR Jubilee Austin by FastRedPonyCar. It's become my early 'go to' tone. I need to get around to trying his others too.


----------



## ThrustTony

Robrecht said:


> Definitely. You wouldn't even need a mixer, just plug your Kemper straight into the active speaker.
> 
> I have two Alto 112a's I use with my unpowered Kemper head during rehearsals. Live, they are my stage monitors/backline. So as you say, I use them like a guitar cab. One should be enough (unless you want to play with stereo effects).
> 
> The Kemper has a separate monitor output so in a live situation you could bypass the house PA if you want to control your monitor yourself (still sending your main outs to the PA of course).



Thanks for the reply.

That's great information thank you, I'm seriously going to look into buying one now I know it suits my needs.


----------



## JohnIce

Finally spent some time with Rig Manager (I'm on a Mac), and dayum! It's awesome  It's so extremely practical and immediate, I can just say: "Hey, wonder what a Randall Thrasher actually sounds like..." and be playing one seconds later  It's just ridiculous!

Also tried out the Archon profile, I switched to one of Lasse's cabs which made it really shine. A little flubby in the low end but post-EQ will fix that  Really cool, hi-fi sounding metal amp!


----------



## Alex6534

JohnIce said:


> Finally spent some time with Rig Manager (I'm on a Mac), and dayum! It's awesome  It's so extremely practical and immediate, I can just say: "Hey, wonder what a Randall Thrasher actually sounds like..." and be playing one seconds later  It's just ridiculous!
> 
> Also tried out the Archon profile, I switched to one of Lasse's cabs which made it really shine. A little flubby in the low end but post-EQ will fix that  Really cool, hi-fi sounding metal amp!



Which Archon profile did you try?


----------



## JohnIce

Alex6534 said:


> Which Archon profile did you try?



I found two but they both sounded the same, so I assume one is just a rebranded version of the other.


----------



## ThrustTony

Has anyone used the Mackie Thump 12 1000w Active PA Loudspeaker with the non power amp Kemper yet?

Would it be right as a main speaker and sometimes monitor. I'm looking for something that won't colour the sound too much.

Also would the behringer midi foot controller fcb1010 be any good?

Links for both items below.


Mackie Thump 12 1000w Active PA Loudspeaker | Andertons


Behringer: MIDI FOOT CONTROLLER FCB1010


----------



## Robrecht

The FCB1010 works very well if you equip it with the Uno4Kemper custom firmware chip. It's a cheap and easy upgrade that turns it into a dedicated foot controller for the Kemper (with the LEDs correctly indicating which profile/effects slot is activated, and even the Kemper's built-in tuner shown on its little display). Highly recommended! Lots of people on the Kemper forums use this combination, including me.

It's made in Belgium so shipping to the UK shouldn't take too long or cost too much.

Installing it is very easy. You basically screw the bottom off the device, take out the original chip and pop in the new one. If I can do it anyone can. 

Make sure you order Uno4Kemper chip, not the Uno chip, which is a different, general purpose firmware mod for the FCB1010 that lacks the Kemper-specific features and requires a lot more setting up.


----------



## ThrustTony

Robrecht said:


> The FCB1010 works very well if you equip it with the Uno4Kemper custom firmware chip. It's a cheap and easy upgrade that turns it into a dedicated foot controller for the Kemper (with the LEDs correctly indicating which profile/effects slot is activated, and even the Kemper's built-in tuner shown on its little display). Highly recommended! Lots of people on the Kemper forums use this combination, including me.
> 
> It's made in Belgium so shipping to the UK shouldn't take too long or be very expensive.
> 
> Installing it is very easy. You basically screw the bottom off the device, take out the original chip and pop in the new one. If I can do it anyone can.
> 
> Make sure you order Uno4Kemper chip, not the Uno chip, which is a different, general purpose firmware mod for the FCB1010 that lacks the Kemper-specific features and requires a lot more setting up.


 
Awesome! Thanks for your help again.

I'm going to go for the non power amp Kemper, the Behringer midi controller chipped and one pa speaker to start with.

Is there a list of profiles the Kemper comes with anywhere?

The sound that really put me onto Kemper was the White chapel guitar sound. I think it's the 5153 I'm unsure if the Kemper has that profile on it already.

Thanks again, your advice has been a great help!


----------



## Aris_T

ThrustTony said:


> Awesome! Thanks for your help again.
> 
> I'm going to go for the non power amp Kemper, the Behringer midi controller chipped and one pa speaker to start with.
> 
> Is there a list of profiles the Kemper comes with anywhere?
> 
> The sound that really put me onto Kemper was the White chapel guitar sound. I think it's the 5153 I'm unsure if the Kemper has that profile on it already.
> 
> Thanks again, your advice has been a great help!



Profile list could change with every update. There is a Librarian application (PC and now a Mac beta) that allows you to browse/manage/organize everything that is in your profiler and download profiles from the rig exchange.

There's also this wiKPA, where you can see the effects list and stuff.


----------



## the.godfather

JohnIce said:


> Finally spent some time with Rig Manager (I'm on a Mac), and dayum! It's awesome  It's so extremely practical and immediate, I can just say: "Hey, wonder what a Randall Thrasher actually sounds like..." and be playing one seconds later  It's just ridiculous!
> 
> Also tried out the Archon profile, I switched to one of Lasse's cabs which made it really shine. A little flubby in the low end but post-EQ will fix that  Really cool, hi-fi sounding metal amp!



Yeah, the Rig Manager is brilliant! Having only owned a Kemper for a few weeks now I don't know any different, but I certainly can't imagine being without it. I'm just spoiled I guess!

I liked the Archon profiles too. Both sounded exactly the same to me. The low end was way too much on my 8, but on a 6 or 7 they sounded good. Very 'throaty'. Definitely still needs some flub removed though like you say.


----------



## Robrecht

I'm not sure if the exact profile used by Whitechapel is available. They may have profiled it themselves in the studio and kept it to themselves. Not all bands or producers are that eager to publicly share their sounds...

There are lots of profiles of the 5153 and other amps available for free in the Rig Exchange, though, as well as in rig packs released for free by Kemper or sold by 3rd party producers. And the Kemper is very tweakable so you're more than likely to find a sound you love.


----------



## ThrustTony

Robrecht said:


> I'm not sure if the exact profile used by Whitechapel is available. They may have profiled it themselves in the studio and kept it to themselves. Not all bands or producers are that eager to publicly share their sounds...
> 
> There are lots of profiles of the 5153 and other amps available for free in the Rig Exchange, though, as well as in rig packs released for free by Kemper or sold by 3rd party producers. And the Kemper is very tweakable so you're more than likely to find a sound you love.



Ok thanks, really looking forward to getting one! Must be nice being able to set a killer distorted tone and set a totally different amp for clean tones without actually taking two heads and two cabs to shows!

I've included a vid of the guitar tone I'm talking about. around 0.21 it sounds crushing!


----------



## JohnIce

ThrustTony said:


> Ok thanks, really looking forward to getting one! Must be nice being able to set a killer distorted tone and set a totally different amp for clean tones without actually taking two heads and two cabs to shows!
> 
> I've included a vid of the guitar tone I'm talking about. around 0.21 it sounds crushing!




I can think of a few profiles in my Kemp right now that sound very much like that  You shouldn't have any problems finding a tone you like if that's your reference. Either way, the rig exchange + the ability to swap cabs blows open the doors for what kinds of tones you can get, and people are adding more profiles every day too. You can just type in an amp in the search function and find all the profiles of that amp right there for you to try out, it works over USB so trying a new profile is instant  I can't think of any amps I want to try that aren't in the rig exchange already.



the.godfather said:


> Yeah, the Rig Manager is brilliant! Having only owned a Kemper for a few weeks now I don't know any different, but I certainly can't imagine being without it. I'm just spoiled I guess!
> 
> I liked the Archon profiles too. Both sounded exactly the same to me. The low end was way too much on my 8, but on a 6 or 7 they sounded good. Very 'throaty'. Definitely still needs some flub removed though like you say.



I just learned that there's a Hi Pass filter in the wah section of all places... turned the Peak to 0 and the Manual to 2, that solved the flub issue for me  Now it's a really good profile!


----------



## the.godfather

JohnIce said:


> I just learned that there's a Hi Pass filter in the wah section of all places... turned the Peak to 0 and the Manual to 2, that solved the flub issue for me  Now it's a really good profile!



Thanks for the tip, I give that a try later tonight! I seriously love my Kemper so much. Best gear item I've purchased in a very long time.


----------



## The Rastatute

I just picked up a Kemper toaster on Ebay today and I'm so excited for it to come in! I cant wait to join the club


----------



## Dominoes282

Can anyone explains why I should get a Kemper over an AxeFx? They're at the same price point more or less but I see you can do more things with the AxeFx from an effects standpoint. Like if I want to create an ambient tone with tuning the minute details I'm stuck right?


----------



## flint757

Nothing really to explain. They both do very similar things and without using them both there is little way for you to know which you should get (beyond necessities you can find with a spec sheet on both that is). I bought an Ultra first and later on bought the Kemper. I sold the Ultra and kept the kemper after using them both for awhile. The Axe had more effects and could probably get comparable tone, especially the newer ones, but I could get what I wanted far easier with the Kemper. For someone else the opposite might be true though. My main reason for only keeping the Kemper and selling the Ultra was that effects weren't going to be a permanent issue as he just keeps adding more and more as time goes on. I sold my Axe-fx the day pitch effects were brought into the Kemper. I'll probably start selling off most of my other pedals as time goes on as well.


----------



## Lokasenna

Dominoes282 said:


> Can anyone explains why I should get a Kemper over an AxeFx? They're at the same price point more or less but I see you can do more things with the AxeFx from an effects standpoint. Like if I want to create an ambient tone with tuning the minute details I'm stuck right?



The Kemper is easier/faster to get a good sound with, but isn't as good for crazy effects or fine-tuning every little part of the amp.

So, looking at car engines, Kemper is automatic and Axe is manual, but they're pretty equal aside from that.


----------



## Fretless

Dominoes282 said:


> Can anyone explains why I should get a Kemper over an AxeFx? They're at the same price point more or less but I see you can do more things with the AxeFx from an effects standpoint. Like if I want to create an ambient tone with tuning the minute details I'm stuck right?



It's not impossible to create really awesome ambient profiles with the kemper. I have several, and I use them all the time.


----------



## JohnIce

Dominoes282 said:


> Can anyone explains why I should get a Kemper over an AxeFx? They're at the same price point more or less but I see you can do more things with the AxeFx from an effects standpoint. Like if I want to create an ambient tone with tuning the minute details I'm stuck right?



Apart from the absolutely industry-leading pitch functions on the Kemper (they're just ridiculously spot-on), the Axe has the Kemper beat on the effects side. The Axe offers much greater variety, quantity and routing capabilities. But if you come from the pedal world as opposed to the studio world, the Axe can be a bitch to program. The Kemper is idiot-proof and goes for few but powerful and understandable parameters, whereas the Axe will throw a thousand knobs at you that each do very little and all have crazy names that'll keep you in the manual for a while if you're really serious about it.

I bet a lot of FX savvy guitarists would actually prefer a Kemper+pedalboard over an Axe-Fx. It's very hard to "pedal jam" with an Axe-Fx. It takes a while to dial in an effect from scratch. Unless you get an MFC and pre-program a bunch of stomps, but then you're also adding several hundred dollars to the price.

Overall I think the Axe best suits the engineering type. The "PC is better than Mac" type  People who want complete control and will lock themselves into the woodshed for a few days in order to get it right.


----------



## Dominoes282

JohnIce said:


> Apart from the absolutely industry-leading pitch functions on the Kemper (they're just ridiculously spot-on), the Axe has the Kemper beat on the effects side. The Axe offers much greater variety, quantity and routing capabilities. But if you come from the pedal world as opposed to the studio world, the Axe can be a bitch to program. The Kemper is idiot-proof and goes for few but powerful and understandable parameters, whereas the Axe will throw a thousand knobs at you that each do very little and all have crazy names that'll keep you in the manual for a while if you're really serious about it.
> 
> I bet a lot of FX savvy guitarists would actually prefer a Kemper+pedalboard over an Axe-Fx. It's very hard to "pedal jam" with an Axe-Fx. It takes a while to dial in an effect from scratch. Unless you get an MFC and pre-program a bunch of stomps, but then you're also adding several hundred dollars to the price.
> 
> Overall I think the Axe best suits the engineering type. The "PC is better than Mac" type  People who want complete control and will lock themselves into the woodshed for a few days in order to get it right.



Good explanation. Yeah I'm exactly that type. I'm a studio rat who has no life pretty much  . Looks like the Axe-Fx is still the business for what I'm looking for.


----------



## sunung1188

Another with the million dollar question: Kemper vs Axe Fx 2...


----------



## Khaerruhl

sunung1188 said:


> Another with the million dollar question: Kemper vs Axe Fx 2...



POD X3.  

Do you have any ability to try either unit out? If yes, do so.


----------



## flint757

First thing anyone should do is look at the spec sheet, look at what is currently included with the unit and what I/O ports each unit has. There's a good chance form factor can be the determining factor for you or maybe even just what is included out the gate with either unit. May help you choose without actually having to use either unit first. Barring any of that I'd just get whatever is easier for you to get a hold of or is cheapest. If you're buying new I'd go with Kemper that way you can just return it if it isn't your thing and then look for the axe 2. Aside from that there is a ton of info on the two throughout the forum and in this thread as well that may help you decide.


----------



## edsped

If you're undecided on Kemper vs. AxeFX and can't try them both to compare, take some time and read the manuals for each unit.


----------



## Chris_Casket

Finally got myself a Kemper rack the other day. This thing is fantastic! What profiles are all of you guys digging at the moment?


----------



## Fretless

Chris_Casket said:


> Finally got myself a Kemper rack the other day. This thing is fantastic! What profiles are all of you guys digging at the moment?



XTRM Archon with the cabinet from Lasse lammerts chug chug profile is one of my current favorites. Fluffs colossus is great too.


----------



## The Rastatute

My kemper toaster came in and im in love. The hype is real and it feels great to play. Im digging all the lasse lamert profiles and i cant wait to get time to dig through rig exchange and other places for profiles


----------



## Andless

The Rastatute said:


> My kemper toaster came in and im in love. The hype is real and it feels great to play. Im digging all the lasse lamert profiles and i cant wait to get time to dig through rig exchange and other places for profiles





The Grail in the LL pack is my current go-to all-rounder hi-gain profile.


----------



## 20francesco11

Can anyone of you recommend a high quality commercial high gain profile pack? Some good mesas and diezels would be nice. Trying to achieve a Architects kind of sound. I already bought 2 packs but in the end I always go back to Lasses profiles as they just sound way better to me.


----------



## metal_sam14

20francesco11 said:


> Can anyone of you recommend a high quality commercial high gain profile pack? Some good mesas and diezels would be nice. Trying to achieve a Architects kind of sound. I already bought 2 packs but in the end I always go back to Lasses profiles as they just sound way better to me.



I can't go past the Lasse pack either anymore, it's so damn good.


----------



## Fretless

metal_sam14 said:


> I can't go past the Lasse pack either anymore, it's so damn good.



It's the cabs I kid you not. Go save the cabinet from chug chug and try it on other amps. That cabinet has made 90% of the other profiles I have sound tremendously better for my tastes.


For anyone who doesn't know how to save a cab, just go into the cab menu and press the save button and then choose the name, you can then select the cab for anything else.


----------



## wilch

Fretless said:


> For anyone who doesn't know how to save a cab, just go into the cab menu and press the save button and then choose the name, you can then select the cab for anything else.



Thank you! I've never tried changing cabs before. Will try this tonight.


----------



## Fretless

wilch said:


> Thank you! I've never tried changing cabs before. Will try this tonight.




No problem. Changing cabs is exactly like changing profiles, just go into the cab menu and use the browse knob.

I wish we could convert the cabs into IR's use in like cab sims and such. I have made quite a few profiles of revalver 4 that all sound great with Lasse's cab but I feel I could perfect the profiles even more if I had the IR that the kemper uses.


----------



## Moo

What are your favourite cabs besides Lasse Lammert's ones?

Somehow everybody on the internet is swooning over till's cabs but most of all I'm not satisfied and i can't decide which ones to pick for further tweaking - any tips? 

Most of the time I use the CAB of a TAPP Marzian D - Profile or a TAPP Icarus which can be found on their website - its awesome but I'd like to have a few more options to color the sound of my favourite amps/distortion charakteristics because all the profiles I use those cabs on sound really similar (which is because of the mentioned 80-90% Influcence of Cab and Mic to the overall sound on the Kemper)


----------



## Fretless

I use a diezel IR that I found on here earlier in the year. I don't know where the file is anymore saddly.


----------



## Robrecht

Are you guys following the Kemper Foot Controller rumours on the Kemper forum? Apparently people visiting the current demo/clinic tour in European guitar shops are getting some info out of the Kemper representatives there.



little_harry said:


> So here is the latest news about the KFC from the "Kemper Profiler Tour 2014" event in Oslo
> 
> 
> The pedal will arrive late this year or maybe early next year.
> It will not have any expressions pedals included, but of course you can connect pedals (i think he said 4)
> It will have 5 buttons in first row (and i think it was 5 in second row), up and down button, and a tap button.
> It will be possible to make a button to change more than one stomp.
> It will have a looper



I always thought the looper would be implemented in the KPA itself, with the forthcoming foot controller being specifically configured to control it, but this makes it sound like the foot controller will have the actual hardware for the looper (which would mean the digitized sound will be sent back and forth through the single CAT cable connecting the unit).

The other points are in line with the smaller one of the two designs that were posted two years ago. CK already explained back then that one button will be able to control more than one stomp (with the multiple colour coded leds for each button indicating their functions).







Apparently they have a fully functional prototype but are still working on production and distribution. It will be over 400 but cheaper than the AxeFX foot controller.


----------



## Aris_T

I was following it, as I'm looking for a small midi controller to replace my POD XT live.
But...
It was made clear to me that it will be KPA specific and not midi, so I lost interest. 
Never really cared about the looper (already have a Ditto, that covers me), but it's a great feature to have.

Still waiting for an official word from Kemper though, as I keep procrastinating on the purchase of the Gordious Little Giant (I use the writing of my thesis as an excuse). So if the KFC comes out before my deadline, I may actually look into it with an open mind.


----------



## JohnIce

Will most likely be getting that. If for no other reason for the fact that the treacherous bank switches are well out of the way when switching presets  So many times I've gone for an epic mountain top solo, slammed my foot on the switch and ended up with the clean patch from bank 16... 

4 EXP pedals is also awesome. I find a pedal to be better than buttons for many uses besides the obvious wah and whammy etc.


----------



## metal_sam14

Fretless said:


> It's the cabs I kid you not. Go save the cabinet from chug chug and try it on other amps. That cabinet has made 90% of the other profiles I have sound tremendously better for my tastes.
> 
> 
> For anyone who doesn't know how to save a cab, just go into the cab menu and press the save button and then choose the name, you can then select the cab for anything else.



Thats exactly what I did  my main live patch at the moment is a diezel VH4 through that cab, it sounds godly,


----------



## Kharem

So after about 6 months with my kemper and playing with the idea of picking up something like an od808 to run in front of it, and actually messaged a couple guys selling 808's but just missed out on them, and the other day picked up a used dead horse. This things incredible with the kemper, so much better than the built in od's, for boosting a high gain amp at least. I haven't tweaked it much yet, and only tied it with a couple profile so far, so still yet to see most of what it can do but incredibly impressed at the moment. How I have it set up at the moment I just turned off the od block and put this in front, tighter, chunkier, a lot more character to each different profile but most notably ridiculously clear and clean. I've been able to back my gates off quite a bit more than I had them initially and its still worlds clearer and sharper than using the built in od.
Might be interesting to compare to some other proper pedals instead of just the built in ones, but really happy with it at the moment.


----------



## Dead-Pan

I have an od808, od808x, od9pro+ and a Hardwire CM-2. All are awesome with the Kemper and have their own personality. 

od9pro+ is capable of crushing low palm mutes in the likes of Acacia Strain etc.

od808 is a classic boost with the mid hump. Helps get that older raw Recto/5150 tone.

od808x is a bit more refined than the original has slightly more lows, less mids and a ton more highs. Plus it has more output which is helpful for lower power pickups and metal. Really like this pedal, super tight!

cm-2 is a mix of all of these as it has treble, bass controls along with the modified switch and a ton of output. The bad for this pedal is it has a slightly digital sound to it. I like the pedal and it is a great versatile piece but the high end is slightly artificial for me.


----------



## Fretless

metal_sam14 said:


> Thats exactly what I did  my main live patch at the moment is a diezel VH4 through that cab, it sounds godly,



I just put out two laney IRT patches using that cab. Go and check them out. Ones more of a classic scooped lead with higher gain, and the other is a mid boosted rhythm. I like how they turned out.


----------



## PBGas

It's pretty obvious they are saving that footboard for Namm. If they are pricing that around 350$ then it will be a decent offering. Looking forward to it!


----------



## ThrustTony

Please can I have some recommendations for an active pa speaker/monitor to use with a Kemper?

I've decided to buy a Kemper in January so now all I need to decide on is a speaker. 

I'm after a speaker I can use as a cab for practice and a monitor live.

Something loud enough for practice (maybe 1000w?)

Something that doesn't colour the sound a lot.

Not mega money but any suggestions would be good so I can check them all out.


----------



## Robrecht

I have two Alto ts112a's and they are plenty loud for rehearsals (with another guitarists who turns his 5150ii way up and a very loud drummer). One would probably be enough. They're less expensive than a lot of other active speakers.

_Edit_ -- oops, I already told you that.  Didn't notice your avatar/name. For other suggestions you'll have to wait for others to reply.


----------



## ThrustTony

Robrecht said:


> I have two Alto ts112a's and they are plenty loud for rehearsals (with another guitarists who turns his 5150ii way up and a very loud drummer). One would probably be enough. They're less expensive than a lot of other active speakers.
> 
> _Edit_ -- oops, I already told you that.  Didn't notice your avatar/name. For other suggestions you'll have to wait for others to reply.



I'll check that out now.

I looked back through your posts to find which speaker you mentioned before posting but must have missed it.

Would you say the effects on the Kemper would match or better effects pedals? I'm gearing up to sell my head, cab and effects board and just use the kemper for all of it. Also am I right in thinking it has a noise gate and tuner built in?

Thanks again for your help. I appreciate it


----------



## Robrecht

ThrustTony said:


> I'll check that out now.
> 
> I looked back through your posts to find which speaker you mentioned before posting but must have missed it.
> 
> Would you say the effects on the Kemper would match or better effects pedals? I'm gearing up to sell my head, cab and effects board and just use the kemper for all of it. Also am I right in thinking it has a noise gate and tuner built in?
> 
> Thanks again for your help. I appreciate it



No problem at all!

I really like the effects in the Kemper. The pitch shifters are brilliant, there are some amazing choruses, a lot of different boost and overdrive stomps to put in front of an amp, and all the usual stuff (compressor, phaser, flanger, wah, delay and reverb, a couple of special ones...). They are really inspiring to play with and have few, simple, intuitive, but deep and powerful control parameters. That said, I'm not the most demanding effects user -- if you require a very specific, advanced effect, it may not be in there or not exactly how you want it.

There's a global noise gate that works more like an advanced noise suppressor, and you can put additional noise gates in the effect slots before and after the amp, and they keep the signal dead quiet.

The tuner mode (which looks like a spirit level on the screen, where you have to move the bubble to the middle) is automatically activated when you have a volume pedal attached and tilt it back to zero (alternatively, there's a switch on the Kemper itself). In addition to this dedicated tuner mode, three leds above the "chicken head switch" _constantly_ function as tuner indicators while you're playing (a correct pitch makes the central led go green; the left and right one light up in white to indicate flat or sharp; it actually works very well).

If you haven't already, it might be very interesting and fun for you to have a look in the Kemper manual.


----------



## Dead-Pan

Dead-Pan said:


> I have an od808, od808x, od9pro+ and a Hardwire CM-2. All are awesome with the Kemper and have their own personality.
> 
> od9pro+ is capable of crushing low palm mutes in the likes of Acacia Strain etc.
> 
> od808 is a classic boost with the mid hump. Helps get that older raw Recto/5150 tone.
> 
> od808x is a bit more refined than the original has slightly more lows, less mids and a ton more highs. Plus it has more output which is helpful for lower power pickups and metal. Really like this pedal, super tight!
> 
> cm-2 is a mix of all of these as it has treble, bass controls along with the modified switch and a ton of output. The bad for this pedal is it has a slightly digital sound to it. I like the pedal and it is a great versatile piece but the high end is slightly artificial for me.



Edit to the above:

I just got an Ibanez M80M and wanted to update my thought on the OD808x. Holy balls! This pedal crushes with the Kemper and the M80M! Heaviest, beefiest tone I can imagine! No double or quad tracking required! Ok, so I am little excited about this...carry on.


----------



## PBGas

Dead-Pan said:


> Edit to the above:
> 
> I just got an Ibanez M80M and wanted to update my thought on the OD808x. Holy balls! This pedal crushes with the Kemper and the M80M! Heaviest, beefiest tone I can imagine! No double or quad tracking required! Ok, so I am little excited about this...carry on.



This kind of has me excited! Does it drive the input on the Kemper too much though? I am hoping this works because that is the OD I was going to get for my Mark V 25 when it comes in. If it works for the Kemper as well, then that will be a bonus!


----------



## Dead-Pan

Doesn't clip the input at all but I've always had my clean sense turned down a bit. I will set it to zero and report back.


----------



## Lokasenna

If it does, just turn the pedal's volume down...


----------



## Dead-Pan

Note that with the clean sense set to 0 my guitar alone will make the input led flicker yellow/red. I tested the od 808x with clean sense at 0 and the led was a little more red than with the pedal off though I did not notice audible artifacts. It is my understanding that the Kemper has plenty of headroom even after the led turns red. For me the extra output on the X is very welcome.


----------



## Fretless

I don't think I've ever clipped the input to my kemper to the point of me noticing.


----------



## PBGas

Fretless said:


> I don't think I've ever clipped the input to my kemper to the point of me noticing.



This is true, Bud. Same here. However, looks like the addition of a pedal like that in front might heat it up a bit more. Mine flickers at bit but other than that, not a big deal. I'll have to try it as well.


----------



## Runander

I've had my Kemper for almost a year now and I love it to bits!!!

I have it hooked up to my Alto TS112A which really is a good combo both for live use and rehearsal, so much that I'm thinking about getting another Alto 

As for recording, I've just started diving into that properly and with a Kemper it's just childishly easy to get a good sound.

Recorded this earlier today: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19714714/4guitars.wav

Just 4 raw guitar tracks, no post-anything. The profile is an Uberschall from Lasse Lammert's profile pack that I've tweaked some. Sounds very nice


----------



## Moo

This might be quite boring for a lot of people, but just in case you're interested:

Thats my fist try of using the kemper for something other than preproduction or recording rough ideas....

I've used a Tapp Marizan D-Profile from TAPP Amps' website (although the Iratus D might be slightly better as I noticed yesterday) and Lasse Lammerts Überschall-Profile for the Rhythms aaand a Splawn Nitro-Profile with LL's ChugChug-Cab for Leads/Melodies  

(My Guitar is a Schecter Jeff Loomis with BKP Nailbombs)

and here it is:


...and of course it's mixed and mastered


----------



## GBH14

I have just ordered my rack Kemper and it will be here tomorrow (along with my Yamaha HS7's).

Is it possible to rename profiles, including profiles from the rig exchange and bought online? For example, once I find a profile for an EVH 5150III I like, can I change it from what ever cryptic name has been assigned to it to just 'EVH 5150III'?


----------



## Dead-Pan

Indeed you can. Also, generally the authors include a more accurate name in amp section which is also visible on the main display screen.


----------



## Premier_Profiles

Hi guys! First post - I hope this is OK to post here, I just wanted to share a free profile with you. I haven't really seen too many VH4 profiles, so here is one from our Diezel VH4 pack. 

This is a profile of Channel 3, done with a Mesa 4x12 and a Maxon OD820 in front... I think it's a nice "allround" profile that's fairly tight - hope you enjoy it!

Download link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/eckeqvxkdd...5-34.kipr?dl=0

Cheers


----------



## GBH14

I received my Kemper Rack and Yamaha HS7's today and I am absolutely loving it! I have barely touched the surface and I already love what I hear.

I am after a bit of help in how I should connect it up - I have literally connected it from the main outs to the monitors tonight so I could have a play which is fine, but I want to route it differently.

I have an M-Audio projectmix which is my interface/DAW controller - I want to go: Kemper > M-Audio Projectmix > HS7's 

These are the in's and out's of the projectmix..







Am I right in thinking I could use the SPDIF out on the kemper into the SPDIF in on the project mix and then the HS7's on the line outs of the projectmix? Could I then use the SPDIF out on the projectmix back into the Kemper for reamping??

Is this the best way to go about what I am after or is there a better way to get what I want with what I have??


----------



## Lokasenna

- The Kemper's SPDIF is intended for exactly that, and it works really well. In the Output settings on the KPA, you can choose what signal to send out the left and right channels of the SPDIF signal, so for typical reamping you might choose Git (a DI signal) / Mod Mono (gives you two post-amp effect slots, but doesn't include the delay and reverb). For reamping, I think only one of the SPDIF return channels gets processed, so you just set up a hardware output in your DAW and you're set. The only other thing to be aware of is that, for layering multiple reamps of the same DI, you'll want to turn the KPA's Constant Latency mode on to avoid phase crap.

- Unless you're hurting for mixer channels, I would suggest using both the SPDIF and 1/4" connections into your mixer - SPDIF for recording, 1/4" for monitoring so you can listen to the full stereo tone if you want.


----------



## Andless

GBH14 said:


> Am I right in thinking I could use the SPDIF out on the kemper into the SPDIF in on the project mix and then the HS7's on the line outs of the projectmix? Could I then use the SPDIF out on the projectmix back into the Kemper for reamping??
> 
> Is this the best way to go about what I am after or is there a better way to get what I want with what I have??



I would do SPDIF for your main recording signal (also send this to your monitors) + one mono line out from the Kemper to your interface - there is a "direct out" jack on the back of the kemper you can use for this as it sends the dry guitar signal. That way you will record your main sound as is in stereo + you have an extra track in your daw that is mono/DI. This extra mono track is what you would send back to the kemper via SPDIF again if you decide you need to reamp.


----------



## GBH14

For some reason I am not getting any signal into cubase when using spdif - I have set the kemper to SPDIF - master stereo, then in cubase set up a setreo input with spdif L+R.

What have I done wrong?!


----------



## Dead-Pan

In Logic I have to select channels 5 and 6 for spdif.


----------



## flint757

I had the hardest time setting up SPDIF in Sonar. I did get it working, but only through a lot of guess and check and I don't remember what I did to make it work.


----------



## GBH14

I have it sorted - My digital inputs in the interface control panel were locked on 'muted'

Eventually found out how to unmute them and it appears to be working.

Thanks


----------



## Fretless

So I hooked my kemper up to a cab through my laney IRT's power section this past sunday, and oh my god, Becky! Look at her butt! It sounded so awesome just through a simple 1x12 with a v30. I kindasorta want a cab now even though I don't play shows D:


----------



## Alex6534

Fretless said:


> So I hooked my kemper up to a cab through my laney IRT's power section this past sunday, and oh my god, Becky! Look at her butt! It sounded so awesome just through a simple 1x12 with a v30. I kindasorta want a cab now even though I don't play shows D:



I really don't need to hear this right now  so tempted to get an isp stealth power amp and an orange 2x12. Using alto's but the cab route is very tempting.


----------



## Dead-Pan

A solid state power amp is not the same as running through the return of a tube amp for sure.


----------



## Fretless

Alex6534 said:


> I really don't need to hear this right now  so tempted to get an isp stealth power amp and an orange 2x12. Using alto's but the cab route is very tempting.



But you must! It was awesome enough to say that using a mark IV setting made my friend who was playing some dream theater sound almost exactly like JP himself. It had the right crunch, and the right texture. I want a tube power amp and a good iso cab now for home recording.

Speaking of which, does anyone know of any good completely silent (or as close as possible) iso cabs?


----------



## Dead-Pan

Fair warning against iso cabs. They sound boxy due to the air pressure on the mic. Highly doubt anyone could be happy with one if they have a Kemper. I would not use mine for anything and I already have it.


----------



## GBH14

So after a few days of owning the Kemper I am bored...



Only kidding!! I love it! I am just looking forward to the weekend when I can turn it up a bit and actually get stuck in with fiddling around.

I have a few profiles I have loaded on to it, including the Lasse ones. I am quite enjoying the 'Chug chug' profile.

I am looking for some recommendations for profiles that would work well for modern metal along the lines of August Burns Red, Parkway Drive, Architects, BMTH, Killswitch Engage etc. I don't mind buying some if they are worth the money but would like to hear demos of any profiles that cost.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dead-Pan

Have you downloaded the Rig Manager yet?


----------



## GBH14

Yeh ive downloaded that, anything i should check out in particular?


----------



## Dead-Pan

You can search by author.

Jevo, has some Engl profiles that are good. 

Mago has some good ones.

S.O.M Mesa profiles are good.

Try searching by amp name ie 5150 etc and auditioning them. 

I have a few Mesa Triple Rec profiles up there. Can be found by searching deadpan. Both Brunt of the Triple profiles and 2.6 Triple 2 are pretty good. If you like or dislike mine please rate them.


----------



## Fretless

GBH14 said:


> So after a few days of owning the Kemper I am bored...
> 
> 
> 
> Only kidding!! I love it! I am just looking forward to the weekend when I can turn it up a bit and actually get stuck in with fiddling around.
> 
> I have a few profiles I have loaded on to it, including the Lasse ones. I am quite enjoying the 'Chug chug' profile.
> 
> I am looking for some recommendations for profiles that would work well for modern metal along the lines of August Burns Red, Parkway Drive, Architects, BMTH, Killswitch Engage etc. I don't mind buying some if they are worth the money but would like to hear demos of any profiles that cost.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Fluff's collossus with the cab from lasse lammerts liquid leads. I cannot recommend it enough. James Harvey's mesa mark, FRAENGGERS 5153c, and Edoardo Vetere's Blackstar HT Metal X will take you places.


----------



## geofreesun

is there a good list of cabs to try? i feel the cabs make the biggest differences in my kpa. one of my favorite cab is from a DAR tuzzia profile on the exchange, i literally pair that cab with any amp profile i download.


----------



## Fretless

geofreesun said:


> is there a good list of cabs to try? i feel the cabs make the biggest differences in my kpa. one of my favorite cab is from a DAR tuzzia profile on the exchange, i literally pair that cab with any amp profile i download.



one thing I like to do is set my KPA to play a loop from my daw in spdif mode, lock everything but the cab (or whatever you want to try to be honest), and just go through a ton of profiles until you find a cab you like, and then save it.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Thinking of trading my KPA for a Mesa MKV. Thoughts?


----------



## PBGas

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Thinking of trading my KPA for a Mesa MKV. Thoughts?



If you like a tube amp more, that would be a great choice. I brought my KPA back. I got a 5150 III 212 combo. Love the amp! I have been Beta testing the new Bias desktop app and using the Two-notes cab emulations. Absolutely killer!


----------



## Dead-Pan

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Thinking of trading my KPA for a Mesa MKV. Thoughts?



If you do or plan to do home recording I wouldn't. KPA takes the room, cabinet, mic and preamps out of the equation for recording guitar as this is taken care of in the profiling process. 

Mark V is a great amp and some what versatile but will never have all of the versatility of the KPA not to mention the effects. I myself couldn't live with just an amp. I need boosts, eqs, reverb, delay etc...this is additional expense with the Mark and built in the KPA.


----------



## Der JD

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Thinking of trading my KPA for a Mesa MKV. Thoughts?


 
Guess it's up to you. Everyone's going to have a different opinion on this. Depends a lot on your preferences, needs, amount of other gear (such as effects, etc.) that you already own or plan on purchasing. 

I've been hardcore in the modeling game for a few years now (1st POD, then plugins, then Axe II, then the Kemper, which I still have). But...there's just something about real amps. I have a 6505 and a Marshall DSL and as much as I love the Kemper...I still prefer real amps. 

You obviously won't have anywhere near the options in terms of amp choices, effects, and editing parameters. You'll also lose the convenience of going straight to FOH or to an audio interface for recording. 

If you do have the need to go direct for recording (or even live) you could consider buying a loadbox/cab simulator such as Mesa's CabClone or the Torpedo Live. Or, just a loadbox and then use IRs in your DAW. I recently picked up a Torpedo Reload, which is a loadbox/attenuator/reamp box all in one, and I think I'm actually preferring the tones I'm getting with using a real amp into quality IRs vs. the Kemper...but just slightly. 

Everyone's different, but personally I've been gravitating lately toward the "simpler is better" approach. The main reason I left the Axe II is that I just spent too damn much time tweaking. I used to tell myself I needed access to hundreds of virtual amps and tons of effects but it turned out that I only used 5% of them. 

If a Mark V gives you everything you need, go for it. If you have any doubts, keep the Kemper.


----------



## Kullerbytta

I'm about to pull the trigger on this bad boy... By selling or trading my Axe FX Ultra. 

Does anyone know if Keith Merrow uses his Kemper-patch that's available for download on his tones in recent videos/songs?
I love his tone and I was hoping that downloading that preset would eliminate the problems of not getting the right tone (by being an ignorant idiot) with my Ultra.
I pretty much spend every teeny-tiny bit of time I have for recording trying to dial in my Ultra to sound good... And I've wasted countless hours regrettably ): 

Also, I'm totally looking forward to when I get a Kemper of my own!


----------



## geofreesun

he has an official profile pack on the exchange, maybe it even comes with the latest firmware update, but whatever the case it's there for download. however it's very likely you need to tweak a little to sound like him, because your monitors, guitar, strings, pickups, picking style etc will differ from what he has/uses.



Kullerbytta said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on this bad boy... By selling or trading my Axe FX Ultra.
> 
> Does anyone know if Keith Merrow uses his Kemper-patch that's available for download on his tones in recent videos/songs?
> I love his tone and I was hoping that downloading that preset would eliminate the problems of not getting the right tone (by being an ignorant idiot) with my Ultra.
> I pretty much spend every teeny-tiny bit of time I have for recording trying to dial in my Ultra to sound good... And I've wasted countless hours regrettably ):
> 
> Also, I'm totally looking forward to when I get a Kemper of my own!


----------



## GBH14

Dead-Pan said:


> You can search by author.
> 
> Jevo, has some Engl profiles that are good.
> 
> Mago has some good ones.
> 
> S.O.M Mesa profiles are good.
> 
> Try searching by amp name ie 5150 etc and auditioning them.
> 
> I have a few Mesa Triple Rec profiles up there. Can be found by searching deadpan. Both Brunt of the Triple profiles and 2.6 Triple 2 are pretty good. If you like or dislike mine please rate them.





Fretless said:


> Fluff's collossus with the cab from lasse lammerts liquid leads. I cannot recommend it enough. James Harvey's mesa mark, FRAENGGERS 5153c, and Edoardo Vetere's Blackstar HT Metal X will take you places.



Thanks Guys!


----------



## Der JD

geofreesun said:


> he has an official profile pack on the exchange, maybe it even comes with the latest firmware update, but whatever the case it's there for download. however it's very likely you need to tweak a little to sound like him, because your monitors, guitar, strings, pickups, picking style etc will differ from what he has/uses.



Good points. Keith has a unique style. Don't be surprised if you load up one of his profiles and you think it sounds nothing like him. A lot of his tone comes from his technique. Plus you have to consider multi-tracking, post-processing, etc.


----------



## Lokasenna

The Merrow patches all seem to be very "mix-ready" to my ears - playing them by themselves, they can sound pretty wimpy because they're already EQed to make room for the bass and drums. That said, if you fiddle with them you can get a much better in-the-room sound.


----------



## JohnIce

I never dug playing with Merrow's profiles, but when I was re-amping the guitars in a finished mix, they just stood out above the rest. Cut right through compared to the others.

Here's that mix btw, used the "Bog People" for all the rhythms which I believe is a Laney IRT? Blackout pickups, don't think I processed the guitars much at all, they just fit.


----------



## Alex6534

For those that haven't checked out Djemass' MarkIIC+ profiles, have a look. It's become my go-to lead tone, little clip below over a backing track (not by me).

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/alex6534/markiic-jam[/SC]


----------



## ThrustTony

Tomorrow I'll be part of the Kemper owners club

I posted a guitar sound I'd like to get close to and a few people said they have heard many Kemper profiles close to it .

It's the Whitechapel Guitar sound, please can someone point me in the right direction for these profiles.

I'd be grateful for any help.

I've included a video, 0.21 sums up the guitar tone I'm after.

I think they profiled an EVH 5150 III.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVI6c0TlM2g


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^I think that albums was a Diezel Hebert profile.


----------



## ThrustTony

This might sound like a silly question but how many spaces does the Kemper Rack version take up? I want to buy a rack case.

I received my kemper, un boxed it, found a scratch on the front, re boxed it and sent it back!

I'm getting another on monday though.


----------



## lewis

ThrustTony said:


> This might sound like a silly question but how many spaces does the Kemper Rack version take up? I want to buy a rack case.
> 
> I received my kemper, un boxed it, found a scratch on the front, re boxed it and sent it back!
> 
> I'm getting another on monday though.



its a 3U buddy!!


----------



## ThrustTony

Thanks for the quick reply.

I guessed at 4 so 3 is a bonus, less money = winner lol


----------



## ThrustTony

Are there any profiles anyone can recommend?

I'm after a decent clean Vox AC30, Fender, Marshall profile and any decent Metal type profile, Engl, Mesa etc

I'm after a decent EVH 5150 III Mainly as well.

I'd be grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## Fretless

Fluff colossus with lasses cab from liquid leads, any good Laney irt profile, blackstar profiles, etc. There are so many good ones.


----------



## Lokasenna

For metal, you've got the Lasse, Fluff, and Ola rigs as a great starting point. There's also a bunch of biamped rigs you can find on the forum, I'm not sure if they're on the Rig Exchange, by a guy named Till... ....ing awesome. My rhythm tone right now is one of his Engl 860 + Marshall biamps into a 1960 cab from one of the Lasse rigs.

For clean Fendery/Voxy stuff, check out the Morgan AC20 on the exchange. Sexy beyond belief.


----------



## PBGas

For the metal stuff, as mentioned above....also check Deadpan's Rectifier 2. Absolutely killer.


----------



## ThrustTony

Thanks guys.

I've got the Ola and Fluff profiles ready for when my Kemper arrives.

Looking forward to plugging it in.


----------



## CudBucket

If you're looking for great Rectifier patches, search the Rig Exchange for profiles by deadpan. These are tough to beat. Really tight and fun to play. Djemass has some nice IIC+ profiles as well.


----------



## ThrustTony

Thanks for the reply. I'll check those out.

Is it easy to get profiles from the exchange or from computer in general?

Is it a case of plugging the Kemper into your computer via usb lead and dragging/dropping?

I'm getting my Kemper tomorrow


----------



## CudBucket

ThrustTony said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'll check those out.
> 
> Is it easy to get profiles from the exchange or from computer in general?
> 
> Is it a case of plugging the Kemper into your computer via usb lead and dragging/dropping?
> 
> I'm getting my Kemper tomorrow



Two ways to do it. You can download them to your computer and then transfer them to a USB drive. Put the drive in your Kemper and import from there. The easiest way is to connect the Kemper to you computer via USB. Then install the Kemper Rig Manager. Everytime you power on your Kemper and run Rig Manager, the software will connect you to the Rig Exchange. From there, you can demo the patches on RE and just drag and drop the ones you like to your profiler or, to a folder you set up on your computer. The Rig Manager is available for PC and Mac. I use both and they're great.

Dave


----------



## ThrustTony

Thanks again for the help, much appreciated


----------



## ThrustTony

I'm looking for a 3u rack case but the ones I'm looking at are a few mm out.

Can anyone recommend a certain case that the Kemper rack version will fit in.

I'm looking at the case in the below link. Not sure if it will fit though.

Thomann have the Kemper rack as 48,3 x 13,9 x 22 cm

Proel Force Series 3u Shallow ABS Rack Case


----------



## Drapes

I want to know to! About to order a kemper rack tomorrow. I was going to get a 4unit and put a drawer in or a korg tuner. How much space would be at the back of the rack case? Want to put an extension lead in it.


----------



## GBH14

Drapes said:


> I want to know to! About to order a kemper rack tomorrow. I was going to get a 4unit and put a drawer in or a korg tuner. How much space would be at the back of the rack case? Want to put an extension lead in it.



a lot of rack drawers are nearly 400mm deep so you need to make sure it will fit - they wouldn't fit the case mentioned above for example. I have a Korg DTR-1000 rack tuner and they are very shallow so you would be fine with that.

A lot of rack cases come in a normal and shallow version so just make sure you check measurements before buying


----------



## ThrustTony

Drapes said:


> I want to know to! About to order a kemper rack tomorrow. I was going to get a 4unit and put a drawer in or a korg tuner. How much space would be at the back of the rack case? Want to put an extension lead in it.



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Proel-Force-Series-Shallow-Rack/dp/B00IJD9PR4

I bought the Proel 4U shallow Case in the end.

I worked the dimensions out and by their dimensions the back of the Kemper would stick out a bit.

I received the Kemper and case today and the kemper fits in the case perfectly with no over hang at all.

I put the Kemper all the way to the top of the mounts which leaves the air vents on the bottom of the kemper some space to breath.

Also if the Kemper is at the top of the case it's balanced perfectly when you pick it up by the handle as the handle pulls out to one side slightly.

It's a perfect case and perfect fit!

Also storage pockets in both lids that zip up.

The Kempers not bad either! Lol


----------



## ThrustTony

There wouldn't be any room in the back for any extension leads though.

With the lids off it covers the Kemper with no over hang of case or any of the Kemper sticking out


----------



## flyingV

Interressting interview with Andy Sneap on using the Kemper in the studio with Exodus and other bands. They also talk about other topics, especially Andy's take on the current state of the recording industry.


----------



## Alex6534

flyingV said:


> Interressting interview with Andy Sneap on using the Kemper in the studio with Exodus and other bands. They also talk about other topics, especially Andy's take on the current state of the recording industry.




I watched that, good video. Very down to earth guy.


----------



## ThrustTony

Which is the best way to input a Kemper into a daw like Pro Tools?

Is the best way to DI it straight into the front of the interface or can you use it as an interface via USB.

I tried using it as an interface via USB but Pro Tools wouldn't recognise it as hardware and wouldn't start up.


----------



## wilch

ThrustTony said:


> Which is the best way to input a Kemper into a daw like Pro Tools?
> 
> Is the best way to DI it straight into the front of the interface or can you use it as an interface via USB.
> 
> I tried using it as an interface via USB but Pro Tools wouldn't recognise it as hardware and wouldn't start up.



It can't be used as an interface like the Axe fx or line6 pro models can. 

I use to record via analog in to my interface but now go spdif.


----------



## putnut77

Any word on the footswitch? I kinda want it.....like, now.


----------



## PBGas

putnut77 said:


> Any word on the footswitch? I kinda want it.....like, now.



Trust me....we are all waiting for it! I'm pretty sure they'll be putting this out at Namm 2015. It seems the most logical time. They introduced the rack units and new power amp setups a couple of years back at Namm 2013. 

I just hope they make enough so that everyone can get one and were not waiting 8 months for one to come in from when they are announced.


----------



## putnut77

PBGas said:


> Trust me....we are all waiting for it! I'm pretty sure they'll be putting this out at Namm 2015. It seems the most logical time. They introduced the rack units and new power amp setups a couple of years back at Namm 2013.
> 
> I just hope they make enough so that everyone can get one and were not waiting 8 months for one to come in from when they are announced.



I'd rather not have to wait 8 months for one. The idea of the board seems too perfect...Im practicing stepping on it already..mmmm


----------



## Fretless

ThrustTony said:


> Which is the best way to input a Kemper into a daw like Pro Tools?
> 
> Is the best way to DI it straight into the front of the interface or can you use it as an interface via USB.
> 
> I tried using it as an interface via USB but Pro Tools wouldn't recognise it as hardware and wouldn't start up.



Have your kemper setup in a spdif loop with your interface, and run your instrument into the front of your interface and go from there. I don't know what you're using interfacewise so I cannot help anymore than that.

However, for those who have a scarlett interface, you can easily set your mix control to have both your clean guitar and spdif tracks recorded at the same time.


----------



## ThrustTony

That sounds like a cool way of connecting to my DAW.

I have the Avid Mbox 3G interface.


----------



## Lokasenna

For coaxial SPDIF, you can either buy SPDIF cables or use standard RCA cables (the red/white/yellow ones that every older TV and stereo used). Proper SPDIF cables will give you better quality, but unless you're in a pro studio setting you probably won't be able to tell the difference. I can't.

Once you've got the cables, it's just:
Kemper SPDIF Out --> MBox SPDIF In
MBox SPDIF Out --> Kemper SPDIF In

I've never used Pro Tools, but you should be able to add a pair of tracks and set them to record from the left and right channels of your SPDIF input. In the Kemper's output menu, you can set what signals the left and right are sending.

Once you've recorded a DI track, you can (again, no idea how) tell Pro Tools to send that track to the SPDIF output, tell the Kemper (in the Input menu) to use SPDIF for its input, and reamp your stuff.


----------



## Fretless

To expand on my previous post, for anyone who has a scarlett series interface with spdif, this is how my mixcontrol is setup. It currently says no lock because I have my kemper turned off. You can see spdif output one is setup to send analog 1, This allows me to have both the analog input and the spdif input be recorded at the same time with no detectable latency. To change it to where you can reamp, just change analog in 1 to something like daw 5 and set your daw to send the DI audio to output 5.


----------



## ThrustTony

Thanks for your help guys.

I'm going to buy a spdif lead and give this a go


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

SinMix (creator of many breathtakingly good Kemper profiles) is now profiling the Randall Satan -- my guess is that hundreds of profiles will eventually be available as free updates to his initial pack, which I assume will be out in the next week or two.


----------



## Alex6534

What do you's think?

EDIT: F*ck me it took me just as long as the video to figure out how to embed it


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

Alex6534 said:


> What do you's think?
> 
> EDIT: F*ck me it took me just as long as the video to figure out how to embed it




It sounds good -- there will be other profiles in the bundle that I prefer for my own purposes but this is going to be one of the best Kemper bundles ever, either way. Especially with the three amazing cabs he's been using.

Fingers crossed that Gregor gets hold of a Bogner Uberschall or ENGL SE soon!


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

Another of the greatest metalhead creators of Kemper profiles (Jaymz of Black Stymphalian) is now working on a Framus Cobra pack. In a mix, I like his 5150 and Mesa DR profiles more than any other examples of those two particular amps. Check them out!


----------



## Chris_Casket

Played a show last night with Trivium and In Flames. Kempers everywhere! Took this snap of my kemper in front of Triviums rigs. Thought you guys might like some Kemper pronz


----------



## Alex6534

Chris_Casket said:


> Played a show last night with Trivium and In Flames. Kempers everywhere! Took this snap of my kemper in front of Triviums rigs. Thought you guys might like some Kemper pronz



How did their profiles sound?


----------



## Fretless

I bet in flames felt left out of the kemper party.


----------



## Chris_Casket

1 of the In flames guys was using a Kemper as well! The other guy ran a 5150III.


----------



## Fretless

Chris_Casket said:


> 1 of the In flames guys was using a Kemper as well! The other guy ran a 5150III.



Epic!


----------



## ThrustTony

I've just bought a Behringer FCB 1010 midi controller with the uno 4 Kemper chip. 

I've got my board configured to stomps on the top row and rig selection on the bottom.

When I press pedal 5 it goes straight back to 1 again.

Any ideas how I turn 5 into another rig selection so I have 5 rig selection pedals?


----------



## Lokasenna

Do you actually have a rig assigned to that slot? I don't know how it is in Browse mode, but in Perform if you click on 5 without anything there it'll go back to 1.


----------



## ThrustTony

I'm in perform mode but when I press 5 to save a rig in that slot it jumps back to 1.

It doesn't hold on 5 long enough for me to assign a rig to it.

Is there another way of assigning a rig to that slot without having to have that slot open to start with?

Thanks for your reply


----------



## ThrustTony

In perform mode, slot 5 jumps straight back to slot 1 when I press it.

In Browse mode, slot 5 lights up when I press it and stays on slot 5. I browse my rigs and choose the one I want. I press load, I press store and save it. Then when I come back to slot 5 after pressing another slot my saved rig isn't on there anymore.


----------



## ThrustTony

Sorted it.

In browse mode I went through SYSTEM and assigned the rig to slot 5


----------



## will_shred

Do any of you guys use a powered Kemper directly into a cab? 

I really like the idea of getting one down the road, I like the idea of having any head I want at my disposal without having to mess with poweramps or racks or FRFR speaker setups. I just want to be able to plug it into a cab of my choice and rip.


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

will_shred said:


> Do any of you guys use a powered Kemper directly into a cab?
> 
> I really like the idea of getting one down the road, I like the idea of having any head I want at my disposal without having to mess with poweramps or racks or FRFR speaker setups. I just want to be able to plug it into a cab of my choice and rip.



That will be my ideal live setup in the future -- there are definitely some amazing high-gain profiles designed with that approach in mind.


----------



## Fretless

will_shred said:


> Do any of you guys use a powered Kemper directly into a cab?
> 
> I really like the idea of getting one down the road, I like the idea of having any head I want at my disposal without having to mess with poweramps or racks or FRFR speaker setups. I just want to be able to plug it into a cab of my choice and rip.



I know a few that do, and it sounds absolutely massive. I'm more of a DI guy, but I've put mine through a cab a few times, and it makes me all teary eyed that I don't own any cabs.


----------



## jerm

loving my kemper so far.

My favourite profiles are the Satan from Sinmix, Powerball from Deadlight Studios with Hesu (the non-blended mic one), one of the Uberschall profiles, one of the PRS Archon profiles, the Liquid Leads profile and one of the other Soldano Hot Rod 100 profiles for awesome liquid lead tones.


----------



## Fretless

Has anyone tested changing the sample rate to 48k in the debug menu yet? I messed with it just a little. It had interesting results. First is 44.1khz second is 48khz. Nothing changes between the two in terms of settings. I played it twice in order to capture both rather than reamping. To all you nay sayers of micro terrors, this test was done with my profile of my airis pre drive rack into my orange micro terror. https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/sample-rate-test sloppy playing, but I don't care it wasn't intended to be perfect. The tone difference is there though.


----------



## Fretless

Here's another sample rate test using the latest firmware (old one was 2.6 beta because I was too lazy to update) and using pure cab set to 10. I am not sure what this feature does exactly, but it sounds awesome to me. This is the same amp as the previous test. Same guitar same everything.
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/sample-rate-test-1[/sc]

Has anyone else tried pure cabinet in the artist menu?

To access the artist menu, go into the system page, and hold down the rig button for a few seconds. To try pure cabinet go to page 5.


----------



## Decapitated

Fretless said:


> Here's another sample rate test using the latest firmware (old one was 2.6 beta because I was too lazy to update) and using pure cab set to 10. I am not sure what this feature does exactly, but it sounds awesome to me. This is the same amp as the previous test. Same guitar same everything.
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/sample-rate-test-1[/sc]
> 
> Has anyone else tried pure cabinet in the artist menu?
> 
> To access the artist menu, go into the system page, and hold down the rig button for a few seconds. To try pure cabinet go to page 5.



Yeah, I like it. It seems to even out the peaks and valleys in the cab eq.


----------



## Fretless

Decapitated said:


> Yeah, I like it. It seems to even out the peaks and valleys in the cab eq.



Between the two sample rates, which do you think sounds better?


----------



## JohnIce

Unless the profiles are sampled in 48k I don't see how changing it after the fact would make any difference. Sample rate is the rate at which the incoming signal is sampled, so once it's been sampled (profiled) it shouldn't matter anymore what you set it to.

But I'm not 100% sure, just closer to 95%


----------



## Fretless

JohnIce said:


> Unless the profiles are sampled in 48k I don't see how changing it after the fact would make any difference. Sample rate is the rate at which the incoming signal is sampled, so once it's been sampled (profiled) it shouldn't matter anymore what you set it to.
> 
> But I'm not 100% sure, just closer to 95%



From what I've gathered at the kemper forum there are more sample rate conversions on the inside that up sample the audio a lot, and you can hear the difference in my tests as well.


----------



## JohnIce

Fretless said:


> From what I've gathered at the kemper forum there are more sample rate conversions on the inside that up sample the audio a lot, and you can hear the difference in my tests as well.



So the sample rate setting is for the analog input then? Well then it would matter in the same way that sample rate in all A/D converters matter, in that you'd get more high-end detail and less risk of aliasing with higher sample rates basically. It makes sense that the Kemper would upsample internally to something like 96k just as many plugins do, to avoid aliasing and shit like that, then downsample again. I can imagine the noise gate benefitting from this for example.

That said, the 8% increase from 44.1k to 48k should make very, very little difference to a guitar tone that has useable information up to at most 12kHz. Usually when engineers discuss these things they're referencing cymbals and classical music etc., not guitar amps.

I listened to your clip and you're right, the difference is very noticeable. Which doesn't really make any sense to me.

As for your question about which is better the second one sounded terrible here (Adam a5's in a treated room), incredibly fizzy and phasey in the top end. The first one sounded a lot more mix-ready and authentic (if that's what you want), moreso than the ones where you used the Pure Cab as well.


----------



## Fretless

JohnIce said:


> So the sample rate setting is for the analog input then? Well then it would matter in the same way that sample rate in all A/D converters matter, in that you'd get more high-end detail and less risk of aliasing with higher sample rates basically. It makes sense that the Kemper would upsample internally to something like 96k just as many plugins do, to avoid aliasing and shit like that, then downsample again. I can imagine the noise gate benefitting from this for example.
> 
> That said, the 8% increase from 44.1k to 48k should make very, very little difference to a guitar tone that has useable information up to at most 12kHz. Usually when engineers discuss these things they're referencing cymbals and classical music etc., not guitar amps.
> 
> I listened to your clip and you're right, the difference is very noticeable. Which doesn't really make any sense to me.
> 
> As for your question about which is better the second one sounded terrible here (Adam a5's in a treated room), incredibly fizzy and phasey in the top end. The first one sounded a lot more mix-ready and authentic (if that's what you want), moreso than the ones where you used the Pure Cab as well.



Yeah, that's what I felt. I know the second one in the first test was gnarly, trust me on that haha. There's no way I would use that one. The ones with the pure cab actually sound really good inside of a mix, but yes there are a lot more variables at play. According to the kemper forums during the tube simulation inside the kemper the audio is upsampled to over 700khz. So the difference between 8% difference really would impact the sound especially when it comes to conversion. Remember it's not like the distortion is locked at 44.1khz, the clean audio is, and then it is upsampled to 700khz and then applied through the distortion sim.

So in theory it does make a noticeable impact. I'm going to try sampling a rig at 48khz and see what the result is, and I will come back.


----------



## Decapitated

Fretless said:


> Between the two sample rates, which do you think sounds better?



They both sound good to me. The first one sounds a bit darker to me, which I like better personally.


----------



## Fretless

Okay I made a profile of my Micro Terror in 48khz, and there is a very slight difference in sound over the 44.1khz, but in terms of feel, that's where things feel really weird. I feel like the 48khz profile has a more smooth feel when I play. Like it's hard to explain, but it feels like I am getting a more natural response out of the kemper. I am trying to see if Mr. Kemper can enlighten us a little on the kemper forum. If he replies, I will convey the message.

On a side note, I personally feel like pure cab works better in 48khz as well. Though without it 48khz does not sound as good as 44.1khz. I assume there is a lot of voodoo magic going on here.



*edit* 

In order to try and signal mr kemper on the kemper forums I made this picture. It worked for batman, so maybe it will work for kemper.


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

Another S8N profile video:


----------



## crankyrayhanky

will_shred said:


> Do any of you guys use a powered Kemper directly into a cab?
> 
> I really like the idea of getting one down the road, I like the idea of having any head I want at my disposal without having to mess with poweramps or racks or FRFR speaker setups. I just want to be able to plug it into a cab of my choice and rip.



I use it this way all the time with my powered Kemper 
At a show the KPA>oversized Mesa vertical 2x12 is basically for my own ears. The cab sims are off there, but ON when it goes di to the house PA and the floor monitors. 

If you like your cab, this approach will work.


----------



## jerm

Just bought my first pack tonight, JPP's Uberschall Vr2. All I can say is that it's insane. It's rare that I find a profile that works well on leads and rhythm, this pack is amazing for those who like the Uberschall. Definitely better than what is on the Rig Exchange.


----------



## flyingV

New pics of the official Kemper foot controler! Hope you can see the pics, they link directly to their fb page...
Even though I just got my FCB1010, I'm still stoked


----------



## pylyo




----------



## død

Just split the bill for a Kemper five ways with my band. Now I need an interface. Been looking at the Focusrite Scarlet series, mainly the 6i6 and the 2i2, the main difference for me being the 6i6's ability to record with S/PDIF. But is it really necessary? I'm pretty new to this, so please answer me in layman's terms


----------



## Fretless

død;4259775 said:


> Just split the bill for a Kemper five ways with my band. Now I need an interface. Been looking at the Focusrite Scarlet series, mainly the 6i6 and the 2i2, the main difference for me being the 6i6's ability to record with S/PDIF. But is it really necessary? I'm pretty new to this, so please answer me in layman's terms



spdif will make your life 100x easier. Just trust me on it. The 6i6 is worth it.


----------



## m3talmike

Or you could try NI Komplete Audio 6, it has SPDIF and everything you will need. It's cheaper, too.


----------



## metal_sam14

m3talmike said:


> Or you could try NI Komplete Audio 6, it has SPDIF and everything you will need. It's cheaper, too.



+1 to this. Such an amazing and underrated interface. Built like a tank and super reliable. Can confirm the SPDIF hookup works with my kemper, couldn't be easier.


----------



## død

m3talmike said:


> Or you could try NI Komplete Audio 6, it has SPDIF and everything you will need. It's cheaper, too.





metal_sam14 said:


> +1 to this. Such an amazing and underrated interface. Built like a tank and super reliable. Can confirm the SPDIF hookup works with my kemper, couldn't be easier.



Thanks, guys. Looks like one of my local music stores has them in stock, I'll pick one up for some of my christmas money ASAP.


----------



## Lokasenna

Roland Quad Capture is another solid choice for SPDIF, if it helps. Doesn't come with a garbage truck full of Kontakt instruments, obviously.


----------



## jerm

I have the Scarlett 2i4 and wish I had the 6i6 for the SPDIF reamping  Definitely get the 6i6 if you can spend the extra 60 or so bucks. 

I just checked amazon.ca and the 6i6 is 40$ less than the NI Komplete Audio 6....


I was wondering, does anyone have any cool synth profiles like strings, violins, synth bass, synth leads, etc. Basically sounds from a keyboard?


----------



## Lokasenna

If you look on the Rig Exchange (or Rig Manager) there are a few profiles from an Access Virus (Christoph Kemper designed that too). They're pretty neat, and should definitely give you some ideas for making synthy tones.


----------



## jerm

^awesome, going to check this out for sure.

Anyone who wants to talk profiles with me is free to message me on Facebook: Jeremy Vocino-Montpetit.


----------



## edsped

Lokasenna said:


> Roland Quad Capture is another solid choice for SPDIF, if it helps. Doesn't come with a garbage truck full of Kontakt instruments, obviously.


I had the Komplete Audio 6 and ended up sending it back for this and am very happy with it. The NI kept glitching up on my PC (Windows 7) in that sound would just randomly stop working or would get really distorted. It would happen pretty often sometimes. Also I thought the big volume dial on top would be convenient but it was actually just annoying. Plus the Roland software lets you control the preamps and save/load settings. I'm pretty sure the NI didn't but I could be wrong.


----------



## Acrid

Lokasenna said:


> Roland Quad Capture is another solid choice for SPDIF, if it helps. Doesn't come with a garbage truck full of Kontakt instruments, obviously.



I have a quad capture also. For the most part its ok but get random audio dropouts which are really frustrating. Audio drops out and won't come back unless I toggle the volume back and forth on either source or quad capture..


----------



## Quitty

Acrid said:


> I have a quad capture also. For the most part its ok but get random audio dropouts which are really frustrating. Audio drops out and won't come back unless I toggle the volume back and forth on either source or quad capture..



Sounds more like S/Pdif interference than any problem with the card


----------



## ShadowAMD

Hmmm I'm thinking about a Kemper again, problem is when I had one previously it sounded really boxy. Sure this example below didn't have the crap mixed out of it, but I never really had this issue when recording with the Laney or Axe FX. Any thoughts?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mixalliance/refracmasa-1[/SC]


----------



## Quitty

ShadowAMD said:


> Hmmm I'm thinking about a Kemper again, problem is when I had one previously it sounded really boxy. Sure this example below didn't have the crap mixed out of it, but I never really had this issue when recording with the Laney or Axe FX. Any thoughts?
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/mixalliance/refracmasa-1[/SC]



That isn't horrible, just a little congested around 600Hz. Nothing some EQ can't fix.
It seems, however, that you're implying that the Kemper has some sort of inherent 'signature sound' , in which case i really can't help you.


----------



## The Rastatute

I made this a little bit ago and thought I'd share it in this thread. Its a little chuggy mixtest using some 5150iii and darkglass profiles
https://soundcloud.com/jacob-sinay/metalcore-drumforge


----------



## wilch

Quadcapture user here too.

Spdif in and out from Kemper to Quadcapture.
DI out from Kemper to analog in on Quadcapture. 

Monitor everything via the studio monitors. 

Mix knob centered. 
Analog input out-volume turned all the way down in the Roland software (don't want to hear the di)

In my daw I record both the spdif in and the di in separate tracks. 

Easy peasy to reamp if required this way.


----------



## edsped

^^^

My exact same setup.


----------



## ShadowAMD

Quitty said:


> That isn't horrible, just a little congested around 600Hz. Nothing some EQ can't fix.
> It seems, however, that you're implying that the Kemper has some sort of inherent 'signature sound' , in which case i really can't help you.


 
I'll give the Kemper another shot I recon, nothing new seems to be on the horizon and if it's good enough for Sneap then it's got to be good enough for anyone else.


----------



## col

jerm said:


> I was wondering, does anyone have any cool synth profiles like strings, violins, synth bass, synth leads, etc. Basically sounds from a keyboard?



I spent over a decade trying to get synths sounds with guitars, then made the jump to real synths and couldn't be happier. Guitar with effects will always sound like shit compared to a real analog synth simply because the sound is produced in a completely different way.

That said, check profiles by paults and Ruppert on the exchange.


----------



## flyingV




----------



## JohnIce

Hallelujah, no more bank up/down buttons right next to the goddamn preset buttons.  Being a singer and having adult size feet, the success rate of hitting preset 1 instead of bank down on my Pod is about 50%, give or take Murphy.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

super excited!


----------



## ramses

flyingV said:


>



This picture makes me sooooooo happy.


----------



## PBGas




----------



## JohnIce

Cut from: NAMM 2015 Press Information - Kick-Down for more Performance Power

*Kemper GmbH today announced the new Profiler Remote for the acclaimed Kemper Profiler to be available in Q1 2015.*

The Profiler Remote is the perfect remote foot controller for the Kemper Profiler, fully integrated with the Profiler hardware and software. This integration includes phantom power supply from the Profiler, a display to reflect important information about the current working mode, connectors for additional pedals and automatic maintenance during firmware upgrades.

*One to rule them all &#8211; Rigs, FX and much more*
The Profiler Remote is a unique remote foot controller that goes beyond the obvious and established concepts. The tight integration with the excellent features of the Kemper Profiler make this combination the most powerful and inspiring performance solution ever while keeping it simple and straightforward in terms of programming, assigning and operation.

Well designed in a sturdy metal housing complimenting the look and feel of the Profiler the Profiler Remote connects via an included 7 meter/ 21 feet long Ethernet cable and draws its power from the Profiler, no extra power supply needed. The Profiler Remote features 4 direct connectors to hook up your favorite pedals to control continuous controllers like WahWah, Gain, Volume, Delay Level, Delay Feedback, etc.

The buttons on the Profiler Remote provide direct access to 5 program patches (Rigs), patch bank up and down, permanent Tuner with three LEDs, 30 sec. stereo Looper, Tap Tempo that also drives the unique real time Beat Scanner and an all time direct access to effects assigned to the current patch with the dedicated Stomp FX Buttons. The current status is visually represented on the Remote&#8217;s display.

*The versatile and unique Stomp FX Buttons*
These four dedicated buttons can be freely assigned to switch on/ off stomps and effects. They can also trigger special features in certain effects. Their respective assignments and their on/off status are stored per Rig. Each button can also be assigned to multiple stomps and effects. Assigning the Stomp FX Buttons is simple and straightforward: Simply by pressing the Stomp Button on the Profiler and the respective button on the Remote simultaneously.

*Connecting up to 4 expression pedals and/ or external switches*
The Profiler Remote offers four TRS-sockets named to connect expression pedals. If there is the need for additional switches, mono and stereo switches can be used with these sockets, too.

*The 30 second stereo LOOPER*
The Looper Button activates the Profiler&#8217;s new Looper function for recording up to 30 seconds in stereo. When activated the Looper turns the Bank Up/ Down and Rig Buttons on the remote to versatile Looper controls: 
Record/Play - to control recording, playback and overdubbing
Stop - to interrupt recording, playback and overdubbing, and to clear the loop
Trigger - to start one playback cycle
Reverse - to change direction of recording, playback and overdubbing
Halftime - to change speed of recording, playback and overdubbing
Undo/Redo - to discard or recover last track

*Additional Connectivity*
The Profiler and the Profiler Remote communicate with each other via an ethernet cable. The cable included in the Profiler Remote package has been carefully selected, and is perfectly suited for this purpose. Kemper have included a Neutrik® etherCON® cable connector carrier which ensures a robust connection. For the use on bigger stages and using multiple Remotes for the Profilers it is possible to use additional powered Ethernet Hubs. This way, distances of more than 100m (300ft) can be bridged.

*Direct Response Preset Switching*
With the Profiler Remote Kemper have significantly accelerated the Rig switching time. What's even better: they managed to avoid the usual silent gap that happens when switching to the next sound and turn it into a smooth crossfade. In conjunction with the implicit spillover of delay and reverb the Profiler provides the smoothest sound switch transitions in the industry.

*Controlling external MIDI Gear*
With the Profiler Remote it is of course also possible to switch and control external MIDI Gear. Program changes executed with the Profiler Remote for example can be defined with a MIDI program change command that is sent to external MIDI gear simultaneously via the Profiler&#8217;s MIDI Out connector.

*Pricing and availability*
The Profiler Remote will be available exclusively from the Kemper Online store during Q1/ 2015 for Euro 499,- (incl. VAT) and USD 599,- (plus applicable tax).
In stores the Profiler Remote will be offered as a bundle with the Kemper Profiler. The price will be announced.


----------



## JohnIce

Spontaneous reaction: HELL YES!  Love pretty much everything about it. 4 pedal inputs is awesome, I was really hoping for that and they delivered 

- edit - Also love the little KPA beer bottles on the second pic. They're so cute!


----------



## ramses

JohnIce said:


>



 Just as I'm getting ready for live gigs


----------



## xCaptainx

That's awesome. Makes sense to not use a built in expression pedal, most users would prefer the mission engineering expression pedals over anything else (I know I did) 

I'm not up to play much with Kemper stuff....is that a kemper guitar cabinet?


----------



## JohnIce

And it's available in the Kemper store 

https://shop.kempermusic.com/int-en/kemper/accessories/295/profiler-remote?c=100

Estimated delivery is 70 workdays though  Which, including weekends, amounts to 3 months give or take. I was gonna take the plunge and just order it, but then I remembered the ancient wisdom:


----------



## xCaptainx

Yup it's no secret that NAMM actually means Not Available, Maybe May, lol.


----------



## pylyo

Looper finally, yey!


----------



## JohnIce

xCaptainx said:


> Yup it's no secret that NAMM actually means Not Available, Maybe May, lol.



Haha I was thinking more that _deciding_ what to buy before NAMM is a bad move  Especially with something as fast-evolving as midi-controllers. You're pretty spot-on though, the site says April now which still keeps us at "maybe May"


----------



## Lokasenna

xCaptainx said:


> Yup it's no secret that NAMM actually means Not Available, Maybe May, lol.



Maybe May _next year_ for a lot of stuff. ISP announced a revised, rackmountable Stealth at the winter NAMM last year... doesn't seem to exist yet.


----------



## jbab

My profiler died yesterday... I'm going to have to ship it to the US for repairs


----------



## død

Fired up our Profiler for the first time today at band practice. Tried through our PA and through the effects loop of a 6262. This thing is f_u_cking insane! Managed to create some pretty sick profiles based on some of the existing Merrow and Lammert profiles. Can't wait to get some more time with it.


----------



## PBGas

If you got on the early bird list for the Remote, it's available. Will be early March delivery! Looking forward to it


----------



## jerm

I'd like to know if I'm the only one here with this problem. 

Everytime I add a Green Screamer to a profile that doesn't have a TS built into it, the leads are terrible and thin. As soon as I disable the Green Screamer, the leads are fine....


----------



## Lokasenna

Well, tube screamers DO dump a bunch of your low end tone, so it's always going to be thinner than what you started with. I've never had trouble getting the bass to a nice level with some EQ and fiddling with the amp settings. Have you tried some of the other stomps? I really like the Treble Boost, with the tone anywhere from -1 to -2 and the volume set to boost a little so you get more gain. Really nice for that "I can hear every string" clarity you get from Hetfield or Schaffer.


----------



## jerm

^i will try that. Also picking up a Green Rhino today in a trade so I'll see if it has the same effect as the Green Screamer


----------



## the.godfather

Really stoked about the Remote. I'll definitely be ordering one of these. I love my Kemper and this will be the perfect companion and make everything so much easier to use. Great news!


----------



## HumanFuseBen

That pretty well sums it up! I am looking for some good profiles for using live with a power amp and cab. Some profiles sound great when recording, but odd when paired with my Matrix GT800FX and Avatar 2x12 cab.

Just normal stuff, good heavy rhythm tone, sweet leads, sparkly cleans, and semi-dirty Marshall kinda stuff.

Cheers!

edit: lol thread title.


----------



## pylyo

Mike Britt's profiles are amazing. My favorites.
Since I bought them all the others are pretty much obsolete.


----------



## DarthV

Anyone try out djemass' mark V profiles? Love the chug ones!


----------



## SloeGin

pylyo said:


> Mike Britt's profiles are amazing. My favorites.
> Since I bought them all the others are pretty much obsolete.



Interesting! 
In what way are they different?


----------



## Redoubt9000

About to spring on a powerhead... so excited xD

Still debating if I should go unpowered though and opt for FRFR as opposed to a guitar cab. I'm just thinking the all-in-one solution may be a good route should any problems arise, it'll all go to the same facility for repairs. Most retrofits appears to be EU based and their costs amount to about the same in what I would pay extra for the powerhead over the unpowered kemper. Unsure on the rack power solutions at this point. My intentions were to go with my studio monitors as far as full rig sounds are concerned.

Primary purpose for recording and reamping. I figured a built-in poweramp for 'amp in the room' sound for kicks. What do you guys think? Good call?


----------



## Dead-Pan

If you have the cash and will use a guitar cab at all do yourself a favor and get the powerhead. The new profiles are awesome through a cab.


----------



## Redoubt9000

Dead-Pan said:


> If you have the cash and will use a guitar cab at all do yourself a favor and get the powerhead. The new profiles is awesome through a cab.




Awesome  That's what I wanted to hear lol, I've heard speak of the new fw capabilities for DI profiling but I seemed to have overlooked any associated clips. I imagine also a flood of new profiles to be done especially 'round time the 3.0 fw comes. This alone made it worth it for me but I kept having my doubts.

Going unpowered and getting a rack power amp just sounds like a PITA, and the extra couple hundred in savings should I go the cheap route, likely wouldn't outweigh the benefit of having everything in one form factor.

Hope to hear more opinions  Anyone had a chance with some of the newer profiles being experimented with? If I understand correctly the fw is a private beta (I swear I read that somewhere on one of these forums...)


----------



## meambobbo

Hey guys, not sure if I've popped in here in quite a while. I have some new advanced reverb presets if anyone is interested. See the thread on the Kemper boards for more details:
MAB Advanced Reverb Release 3 - Rigs - Free rigs and profiles - Kemper Profiler User Forum

Search "MAB" on the rig exchange for demo rigs provided by awesome dudes GRStudios and DJEMass.

I also have a modified DJEMass Chug profile up there, dialed in more to get a boosted/djenty tone.

As for the M Britt profiles, how do they fare for high-gain? I noticed quite a few "hot" amps in the list, especially in pack 2. Everyone raves for the whole pack, but the general vibe seems more crunch/vintage. The clips sound great, but I can't judge on clips alone. Any kind of metal rhythms here, or just some great leads?

As for the KPA green screamer, yeah, I find it's a lead killer, at least outside the mix. My general way of dialing in any profile to get a killer boosted/djenty tone without killing a sweetness to melodic/lead playing is to first check Definition on the amp profile. If it's 10, I like to turn that down usually until things start to get a little fat and maybe even rough. Often, I get it down all the way to 6.5, sometimes even 5.5. This often leaves it a bit percussive and loose rather than djenty and tight. From here I use a Studio EQ instead of a Treble Booster or Green Scream. Usually all it takes is setting one of the parametrics to between 1,000 and 2,000 HZ, with a wide Q (turn left), and pretty strong boost (3.5 - 7 db). Then I'll put the other parametric at about 30 or 40 HZ and cut about 6 db, then slowly turn down Q until the low end completely tightens up. I like to "overdo" the pre-EQ a bit, so it kind of sounds like a Screamer, but then I use the Mix parameter to tone it down and zero in on the sweet spot. If I need to additionally brighten things up, I can use the Studio EQ's shelves to do a mild (~1.5 - 2 db) boost/cut, usually around 500 HZ and 1500 HZ.


----------



## jerm

If anyone has some packs that they'd like to trade for some of mine please message me!


----------



## DarthV

Yes, your MAB djemass chug profile is killer.


----------



## EchelonXIII

Due to the loss of the ability to play an amp in a somewhat loud situation I have decided to sell my EVH 5150III and buy a Kemper Profiling Amp, I have read up on it, I have heard examples, and I have decided that it is for me. 

Something that i have NO idea of is the active studio monitors, and quite frankly, due to so many brands I have no idea what to get. Does anyone have an idea which monitor has a good price to performance ratio which is availible in Europe ( think 400 euro for a set)

I would be willing to go second hand if the possibility is there.


----------



## Dead-Pan

Yamaha DXR10 is the cheaper of the loved by most FRFR type speakers used with the Kemper. Doubt you will be able to get a set at your budget though.


----------



## TedEH

> Kemper[...]on a budget



Just my  but it would seem counterproductive to me to buy a fancy expensive amp and only listen to it through "budget" monitors. I've played some nice amps through terribly horrible cabs and it really kills the experience. Just a thought.


----------



## EchelonXIII

TedEH said:


> Just my  but it would seem counterproductive to me to buy a fancy expensive amp and only listen to it through "budget" monitors. I've played some nice amps through terribly horrible cabs and it really kills the experience. Just a thought.


Very true though. Hence my willingness to spend the cash on a good pair of second-hand monitors. But in the end, there is only so much I can afford.


----------



## jc986

I use a pair of PreSonus Eris E5's with my Eleven Rack and I'm pretty happy with the sound. You might be able to fit a pair of PreSonus Eris E8's into your budget if you were wanting something with a bit more power.


----------



## Promit

Personally I've been using bookshelf speakers, specifically the Energy RC-10 set. Power is supplied by a Dayton DTA-120 but one could probably get away with a lower power box.


----------



## bloc

TedEH said:


> Just my  but it would seem counterproductive to me to buy a fancy expensive amp and only listen to it through "budget" monitors. I've played some nice amps through terribly horrible cabs and it really kills the experience. Just a thought.



True, it's like buying a Ferrari and not being able to afford the gas.

I was a total noob when I bought my Axe FX and didn't realize I'd have to shell out another 1000 to get a quality powered monitor.


----------



## ambler3

People seem to talk a lot about the Equator D5s, however i've mostly looked about in regards to recording/mixing so they may or may not be what you want?


----------



## EchelonXIII

I have gone with 2 Yamaha HS8 monitors as many reviews have said that they are the most neutral in their tone. The store I bought it at had a 10% general discount this weekend, so I have saved myself a good &#8364;200 in total . I will make my first NGD post tomorrow


----------



## SnowfaLL

Mackie DLM8 or DLM12 are the best i've tried yet for a good pricerange, now that they are 2 years old I'm sure they might even be cheaper used. Very awesome lightweight monitors that made my AxeFX II sound amazing. Of course, the Atomic CLR is the top dog, but its also rare + expensive + heavy.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

For live practice and gigs, I use my 4x12 or 2x12 (cab sims off)
Cab sims ON >house PA
Sounds awesome with the powered KPA
For home jams and recording with cab sims I use a lot of headphones


----------



## Der JD

Very happy with my Presonus Eris E8 monitors. Very neutral EQ, excellent spatial spread, great low end. I don't have a Kemper anymore but I did use them with the Kemper with great results.


----------



## 7stg

I recommend a pair of 6.5-7 inch monitors and add a sub. This gives the broadest frequency response range and quality for the dollar. The Yamaha hs7 with the hs8s sub or the adam f7 with the subf are the best budget options. There are a few options less expensive than that like the M-audio BX6 Carbon with their BX Subwoofer.

The 6.5-7 inch monitors extend lower than the 5's which allows the crossover to be set lower which preserves the stereo image. 8's are not necessary in this setup, the crossover will kick in before any extra extension they give, the sub will extend lower than 8's alone, and the 6.5-7's usually have better mids and pulling the deep bass off the monitors lets them focus of the mids resulting in better performance.

In general, 5 inch monitors are not worth buying unless for a special purpose, they do not have enough extension for general use or enough extension to even meet up with a subs crossover with out setting it so high that it affects the stereo image

Lowest frequency of the instrument.
8 String Guitar - F#1 - 46.249Hz
5 String Bass - B0 - 30.868Hz
Kick Drum - Produces a broad span of frequencies with very high energy between 30 and 80Hz. 
Keyboard 88 key - A0 - 27.500Hz
Bass tuned to pair with an 8 string guitar - F#0 - 23.125Hz


Adam F7 44Hz - 50kHz 399
Adam SubF 30Hz - 120Hz 399
Yamaha HS8 47Hz - 24kHz -3dB and 38Hz - 30kHz -10db 350
Yamaha HS7 55Hz - 24kHz -3db and 43Hz - 30kHz -10db 300
Yamaha HS8S sub 33Hz - 124Hz -3db and 22Hz - 160Hz -10db 450
Focal Alpha 80 35Hz - 22kHz ±3dB 549
Focal Alpha 65 40Hz - 22kHz ±3dB 399
Equator D8 44Hz - 20kHz ±3dB 375
JBL LSR308 37Hz - 24 kHz 250
JBL LSR310s sub 27Hz - 300
KRK Rokit 6 G3 38Hz - 35kHz -10dB 200
KRK Rokit 8 G3 35Hz - 35kHz -10dB 250
KRK Rokit 10-3 G2 31Hz - 20kHz -10dB 499
KRK 10s sub 34Hz - 130Hz 399
M-Audio BX8 D2 38Hz - 22kHz 200
M-Audio BX6 Carbon 45Hz - 22kHz 200
M-Audio BX8 Carbon 38Hz - 22kHz 250
M-Audio M3-8 40Hz - 20kHz 350
M-Audio BX Sub 20Hz - 200Hz -3dB 400
Mackie MR6mk3 46Hz - 20kHz 200
Mackie MR8mk3 38Hz - 20kHz 250
Mackie MR10Smk3 sub 35Hz - 180Hz 350
PreSonus E8 35Hz - 22kHz 250
PreSonus T10 sub 20Hz - 200Hz 400
Tannoy Reveal 802 42Hz - 43Hz ±3dB 280


----------



## Stijnson

I would recommend some 8" monitors in this case. Ofcourse, like mentioned above you could get a smaller monitor with a sub, but some 8" monitors will have enough low end punch to sound satisfying. The Yamaha HS8's sound great and are decently priced.

Besides that, get some nice studio headphones too, the headphone out of the Kemper sounds really good. 

I'm sure you'll be happy with the Kemper too, I just got mine this week, and most of my favorite profiles are 5153 profiles! I'm still shocked everytime I plug my guitar in at how ridiculous the Kemper sounds. You won't miss your amp!


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

I did a ton of research last year for the same purpose, although I live in the United States. I ended up getting a pair of Equator D5s, and the company makes an 8-inch pair (D8s). If those aren't available in Europe, I'd try the Yamaha HS5 or HS8, depending on the size of your room and budget. There are other contenders in the same price range, but I received more recommendations for those two pairs than any others.


----------



## EchelonXIII

PlumbTheDerps said:


> I did a ton of research last year for the same purpose, although I live in the United States. I ended up getting a pair of Equator D5s, and the company makes an 8-inch pair (D8s). If those aren't available in Europe, I'd try the Yamaha HS5 or HS8, depending on the size of your room and budget. There are other contenders in the same price range, but I received more recommendations for those two pairs than any others.


I went with HS8's. Was able to afford them due to a neat discount.
HOWEVER i was supposed to get my Kemper today, but the shipping company said it will be tomorrow. 
I think I'm going crazy, lmao.


----------



## Stijnson

EchelonXIII said:


> I went with HS8's. Was able to afford them due to a neat discount.
> HOWEVER i was supposed to get my Kemper today, but the shipping company said it will be tomorrow.
> I think I'm going crazy, lmao.



Just wait until it gets there, then you'll really be going crazy


----------



## EarlWellington

I have a pair of M Audio BX8's for listening at home and a Mackie HD1221 for jamming... Got both second hand for not much more than your budget


----------



## flyingV

EchelonXIII said:


> I went with HS8's. Was able to afford them due to a neat discount.
> HOWEVER i was supposed to get my Kemper today, but the shipping company said it will be tomorrow.
> I think I'm going crazy, lmao.


I played my Kemper through my friends HS8s a couple of times, chugs like hell
Have fun with the Kemper, its an amazing machine! Check out the Fluff 5150 and the Lasse Lammert pack once you get it.


----------



## 7stg

EchelonXIII said:


> I went with HS8's. Was able to afford them due to a neat discount.



look up monitor placement for best sound.

I would center my desk on a wall. Placing a speaker in a corner of the room create peaks and valleys in frequency response, some bass frequencies will be boosted and others will not.

With an 8 inch monitor I would go for a 4-6 foot triangle.

Look up DIY bass traps with Owens Corning 703 4" panels. It's the same material as the commercial stuff.


----------



## blade88514

Finally new 3.0 Kemper firmware is out!
Tons of new stuff!
Can't wait to try them all =D

Profiler | Kemper Profiling Amplifier | Downloads


----------



## mikernaut

Just joined the Kemper club. I'm really liking it so far and think it will probably replace my Axe Fx Ultra. it just sounds and feels better to my ears. Also much more easy to navigate and tweak.

Is there a way just to grab cab sims somewhere? Looking for a few more options in that department. Got this used so right now there is maybe 10 different cabs on the unit. 

Specifically looking for a some good V30's , although I know I can load cabs from other profiled rigs.


----------



## Lokasenna

There are a bunch of great cabs here: Till&#8217;s Classic Cab Pack FREE | Till Schleicher

However, I usually just grab one of the cabs from the Lasse Lammert profiles (the ones that start with "LL" on your Kemper) - the 1960 on Nineties Finest is badass.


----------



## PunchLine

I use Yamaha HS8's and headphones and it's great. Kemper rocks! It is the best guitar-related gear I've ever purchased


----------



## crankyrayhanky

I like all the LLambert profiles


----------



## Fretless

Dang it. I am way too interested in finding hidden features in the Kemper these days. On a cool note, I am currently playing synths for a band, and I play a lot of hammond organ parts, and I run the hammond organ into my Kemper.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

I need to try this 3.0. Could be just what I need for live gigs


----------



## PBGas

Smoked Porter said:


> This is sweet! I generally don't buy profile packs because I've felt kinda burned by a couple of others I've paid for, and there's loads of great free ones anyway. I had to buy this pack though, after trying that profile. Very cool



You need to report those on the forums. I've done the same in the past as well. Some of these folks that are selling what they sell for profiles need to be accountable for the lousy tones they have put out there. 

I've had great success with Top Jimi stuff. Always good. The MBritt stuff is outstanding as well.

Again though....what everyone hears as being great is completely different from person to person.


----------



## Smoked Porter

PBGas said:


> You need to report those on the forums. I've done the same in the past as well. Some of these folks that are selling what they sell for profiles need to be accountable for the lousy tones they have put out there.
> 
> I've had great success with Top Jimi stuff. Always good. The MBritt stuff is outstanding as well.
> 
> Again though...._*what everyone hears as being great is completely different from person to person*_.



It's really funny that you say that, because one of the packs I wasn't too fond of was the Top Jimi Silver Jubilee pack. His stuff in general seems to be pretty well liked by everyone else, but I didn't care for it. I was able to get a couple good sounds out of it after extensive tweaking, but felt it wasn't really worth my money. I mean, it's not that 8 bucks is a big deal to lose, but I still don't exactly have the highest paying job in the world. Could have bought a six pack or socks or something with that instead


----------



## GBH14

Lokasenna said:


> There are a bunch of great cabs here: Tills Classic Cab Pack FREE | Till Schleicher
> 
> However, I usually just grab one of the cabs from the Lasse Lammert profiles (the ones that start with "LL" on your Kemper) - the 1960 on Nineties Finest is badass.



How do you use these till's cabs? you cant import them to the rig library so do you upload them to the kemper direct via USB?


----------



## Quitty

PBGas said:


> You need to report those on the forums.
> ...
> Again though....what everyone hears as being great is completely different from person to person.


And this is why you don't "warn" people on taste-related "issues".
Unless you've experienced something that was objectively 'wrong' (e.g, Soundside.de), there's nothing to report other than that you don't like that publisher's work.


----------



## PBGas

Quitty said:


> And this is why you don't "warn" people on taste-related "issues".
> Unless you've experienced something that was objectively 'wrong' (e.g, Soundside.de), there's nothing to report other than that you don't like that publisher's work.



Yup. This is true and perhaps I should have versed it that way instead. I'm not a fan of anything that SinMix has done thus far. Great guy but the profiles don't work for me. 

I'm not afraid to say that any of the higher gain TAF stuff was not what I was expecting either. Again, I have several lower and mid-gain packs from Andy and they are fabulous and he is a quality guy as well. 

So, as you said, they didn't work for me is the best response.


----------



## Lokasenna

GBH14 said:


> How do you use these till's cabs? you cant import them to the rig library so do you upload them to the kemper direct via USB?



Yup. As I recall, you put them on the USB in the same folder you would for normal profiles. Kemper imports them, and then they're available when you select Cabinet and browse through the list.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

PBGas said:


> Yup. This is true and perhaps I should have versed it that way instead. I'm not a fan of anything that SinMix has done thus far. Great guy but the profiles don't work for me.
> 
> I'm not afraid to say that any of the higher gain TAF stuff was not what I was expecting either. Again, I have several lower and mid-gain packs from Andy and they are fabulous and he is a quality guy as well.
> 
> So, as you said, they didn't work for me is the best response.



I think it all depends on genre. TAF seems to excel at lower and mid-gain for many people. SinMIX has some cool hi gain brootz. If you are a mismatched player with profiler it may not be inspiring. 

When you go high gain, what does work for you? (Besides xray), I typically enjoy Lambert, Merrow, SinMix Satan, Pete's Blue VH4. Some of the eq modules need tweaking, but I think that is inherit with any changeup in guitar/pickups


----------



## Quitty

Who's Lambert?

Sinmix can be hit-or-miss for me. Tends to be too 'metal' for my tastes.
You should try ArthurD. Dude does amazing work.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

^ think his stuff will be the first pack I actually buy. 

On a related topic, as much as I love the dude and all his music/gear reviews/etc., is it just me or do Ola's profiles sound like total butthole? A couple sound really harsh in the high end, another couple are too scooped, and overall they just sound really bad. I wonder if there was some problem with the profiling process or something.


----------



## Quitty

Nah, that's just how he rolls.
A lot of the harshness gets drowned in cymbals, vocals, dual tracking etc. 
Ola mixes like Ola. I don't dig them either, same reasons.
Ditto for Keith Merrow, but those probably deserve another go.

Personally, between Arthur's Mark IV, Tim Owens's Friedman and Splawn and TAF's JCM and 1987x, i haven't checked the rig exchange in months.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

I tried to like the Ola profiles so many times but feel surprisingly repelled.
With Merrow, check out the X slot, there's some aggressive eq in there that you can dial back to bring the natural profile/amp more into focus.


----------



## Stijnson

I don't like the Ola or Merrow profiles either. I haven't tried them in a mix either because of this, for all I know they sound awesome in a mix. But I think they just don't gel with my guitar. The sinmix ones on the other hand sound great for me.


----------



## col

Stijnson said:


> I don't like the Ola or Merrow profiles either. I haven't tried them in a mix either because of this, for all I know they sound awesome in a mix. But I think they just don't gel with my guitar. The sinmix ones on the other hand sound great for me.



+1 on this. Sinmix's profiles are the only ones I've been using besides my own profiles. I feel the same with all the official profile packs, including Lammert. Those have something in the high end I don't like, most likely the mic pre he uses because I can hear the same quality in all of them.


----------



## GBH14

Thank god its not just me! I saw nothing but praise for the Ola profiles so I went through each one and didnt like any - As Col has said, there is something in the High end that isnt right to me and its the same throughout all of the profiles.

I thought it was just me but seems not!


----------



## jerm

Old and Merrow's profiles aren't good IMO.

My favourites so far:

Sinmix 6505, 5150, Satan (so awesome), Triamp (it's actually a Trilogy though, you can see the pictures of him next to the amp, not sure why he markets it as the Triamp), Dual Rect.

JPP: Uberschall VR2 (probably my favourite profiles, so damn insane)

Lasse Lambert's: Little Rock, Liquid Leads, German Grease

Uber Profiles: ENGL Fireball

I also have the following:

Uber Profiles: Diezel Herbert (it's pretty good although I think the Herbert may be too overly compressed for me)

Sinmix: Savage, not a fan of it, maybe I just don't like the Savage or I need to try it again.


----------



## Stijnson

My personal favs are a 5153 with a Hesu cab, boosted by a Maxon od808, found it on the Kemper forums. I'm pretty sure it's from deadlightstudios. Incredibly good profile, slightly harsh in the highs, but makes for a great mix tone.

A RectoModern profile, dont remember who made that. 

And the Sinmix and Fluff 5150 stuff too. The Lammert stuff is a hit and miss for me, but Chugchug and German grease are awesome profiles. And also mix ready profiles!


----------



## Fretless

Stijnson said:


> My personal favs are a 5153 with a Hesu cab, boosted by a Maxon od808, found it on the Kemper forums. I'm pretty sure it's from deadlightstudios. Incredibly good profile, slightly harsh in the highs, but makes for a great mix tone.
> 
> A RectoModern profile, dont remember who made that.
> 
> And the Sinmix and Fluff 5150 stuff too. The Lammert stuff is a hit and miss for me, but Chugchug and German grease are awesome profiles. And also mix ready profiles!



The darklight hesu 5153 is pretty epic. 

My personal favorite profile is a PRS archon, specifically with the ARCHON 100s profile (can't remember who made it off the top of my head, it's on the rig exchange) with a profile of my friends mesa 4x12 I got to mic up. Pure tonal bliss.


----------



## AxelKay

Ok here's one for you Kemper owners. How close are the profiles (purchased or free) for the diezel vh4, bogner uberschall, mesa mark iv, 5150 , compared to the actual amps?
I own those amplifiers but I get tons of complaints from wife, in laws, neighbours.
I only use them strictly for recording. I've tried almost everything out there but they're your typical digital fakes. Never tried the Kemper though.


----------



## Dead-Pan

AxelKay said:


> Ok here's one for you Kemper owners. How close are the profiles (purchased or free) for the diezel vh4, bogner uberschall, mesa mark iv, 5150 , compared to the actual amps?
> I own those amplifiers but I get tons of complaints from wife, in laws, neighbours.
> I only use them strictly for recording. I've tried almost everything out there but they're your typical digital fakes. Never tried the Kemper though.


 
Kemper would be perfect for you. You would not have to rely on others profiles to get "your sound". Also, it sounds like you have a recording method already set up so you should have no problem capturing what you are doing now and having it permanently in the Kemper. After all, that is the exact premise of the Kemper! Buy, then share your tones! Or not, but I believe in helping the next guy.


----------



## Stijnson

AxelKay said:


> Ok here's one for you Kemper owners. How close are the profiles (purchased or free) for the diezel vh4, bogner uberschall, mesa mark iv, 5150 , compared to the actual amps?
> I own those amplifiers but I get tons of complaints from wife, in laws, neighbours.
> I only use them strictly for recording. I've tried almost everything out there but they're your typical digital fakes. Never tried the Kemper though.



Definately buy a Kemper, profile all those amps, share them ofcourse, and then tell us if the Kemper sounds like the actual amps!


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

AxelKay said:


> Ok here's one for you Kemper owners. How close are the profiles (purchased or free) for the diezel vh4, bogner uberschall, mesa mark iv, 5150 , compared to the actual amps?
> I own those amplifiers but I get tons of complaints from wife, in laws, neighbours.
> I only use them strictly for recording. I've tried almost everything out there but they're your typical digital fakes. Never tried the Kemper though.



There's no variation between amp profiles- unless you mess up the profiling process, every profile basically sounds 95% like the original amp. As far as existing profiles for those amps, there are plenty and they all sound great! There may be fewer of the Diezel/Bogner because they're less common than a 5150, but there are still quite a few.


----------



## AxelKay

Stijnson said:


> Definately buy a Kemper, profile all those amps, share them ofcourse, and then tell us if the K?emper sounds like the actual amps!


You do realise that that's a 1600 experiment, right?


----------



## AxelKay

I was also wondering (in case I'm not interested in profiling my own amps since all those sites selling profiles, they definitely got better studio space, mics, preamps...) are there any legit websites? Amp factory perhaps? Any suggestions?


----------



## jerm

If you want to hear the Kemper's Uberschall profiles, this is the one I have JPP Uberschall Vr2 Kemper Pack / Jordon Popp Productions

It's brutal as hell. Probably my favourite profiles.


----------



## Stijnson

AxelKay said:


> You do realise that that's a 1600&#8364; experiment, right?



It'll be totally worth it I guarantee it! You'll keep the Kemper and will be able to sell your amps because you profiled them, essentially you'll be making money! 

And yeh, there are some awesome Überschall profiles out there, the Lasse Lammert one (Bombed!) that comes with the Kemper is killer, the low end response seems to be spot on, but I've never played one in real life so.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

AxelKay said:


> I was also wondering (in case I'm not interested in profiling my own amps since all those sites selling profiles, they definitely got better studio space, mics, preamps...) are there any legit websites? Amp factory perhaps? Any suggestions?


Lots of choices in the Commercial sub forum on the Kemper site (it may not be visible until you sign up)
TAF is certainly the most popular, but I found some others that work better for my tastes


----------



## Neoneuron

I'm going to go a little off board and recommend the emotiva stealth series monitors. They're direct buy only but they are honestly the best sounding monitors you can find at the price. They take about 2 days to break in but after that they are pure sonic bliss. I have two of the 6" models and I don't use a sub with kemper and the 8 string, they are very convincing in the lower register. In fact most people who hear them ask me where my sub is. I looked at everything for months before deciding on them, checking guitar centres used stock etc and eventually took the leap of faith. They're loud btw. I've even used them to jam with an acoustic drummer just for shits and gigs. Check them out www.emotiva.com


----------



## Neoneuron

Fellow KPA users, there are so many profiles out there now it's hard to know which ones are worth checking out; thought it would be cool to start a thread where people can share their favourite tones as well as the genres they use it for along with their guitar type. Figured I'd start it off with:

Progressive metal/djent: km retrospecial, any of ola's profiles
Guitar: 8 string, alder body, aftermath pickups. 

Looking forward to hearing about what you guys are using


----------



## col

99% of the time, I use my own profile of my RevG 2ch Dual Rec.

Maxon OD9 - DR Red ch - V30 - SM57 - Great River mic pre - Kemper

Search "DR R OD9" on the exchange, or download it from here: GEAR | Coraxo Official - Electro Death Metal


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

So this might sound kind of retarded, but if I've got my Kemper going into my USB-powered audio interface through SPDIF, what order should I turn everything on in to not damage anything?

Kemper turn on --> plug in interface, or

Plug in interface --> turn on Kemper?

I'm inclined to go with the first because there's always a bit of a pop sound when I turn on the Kemper when the interface is already on, even with input monitoring off, but I wanted to see what other people do.

edit: and do any of you do anything while switching instruments? Every tube amp I ever owned had a standby button but obviously the Kemper doesn't. Not sure if it matters since it's digital, but I don't want to overload the converters or whatever.


----------



## col

The only thing you could damage are your monitors if you happen to get a real loud pop when turning on/off. For this reason I always turn on in order kpa-interface-monitors.

If you want to have a "stand-by", choose to mute the output while in tuner mode from the options.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

col said:


> The only thing you could damage are your monitors if you happen to get a real loud pop when turning on/off. For this reason I always turn on in order kpa-interface-monitors.
> 
> If you want to have a "stand-by", choose to mute the output while in tuner mode from the options.



Thanks dude! 

Btw, I went to go try your profile but the rig manager doesn't seem to be connecting to the rig exchange. Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## Neoneuron

Finally checked out the sinmix profiles. I feel like it's pretty much high gain boutique heaven. I think i'm going to bite the bullet on the producers pack and then dig in to find my favourites. Will also check out the other options. I've found that anything mid gain and lower the amp factory made awesome profiles, but their high gain profiles left a lot to be desired


----------



## død

I'm REALLY liking Tonehammer's 6534+ profiles. Cheap, too. 10 Euros for 26 profiles.


----------



## Dead-Pan

Premier Profiles posted a free sample of their new Dual Rec Reborn profiles.

Here is a video:

https://youtu.be/ZHJxBxbDMNU

Link to profile Here:

Free Premier Profiles Dual Rectifier HEAVY Profile (with baked-in Maxon OD820) - Free rigs and profiles - Kemper Profiler User Forum


----------



## jc986

I'm considering trading my Mark V for a Kemper Rack, and just had a question about how good the Kemper sounds when bypassing the cab profile and running into a real cab. I'd probably be running into the FX Return of my EVH 5150 iii to use it as a power amp, and possibly invest in a dedicated power amp if I decide to use it as my main rig. 

Looking around, it seems that 99% of the profiles available (at least right now) are designed to sound best with the cab profiles intact. I've read some information about how with FW 3.0, it is more feasible to capture a profile of just the amp without the cab coloring the profiled sound. 

For practicing at home, I have a nice set of powered monitors that will work just fine with the cab profiles, but for practice/performing in my band I have no interest at the moment in abandoning using a regular cab, so it's critical that I can get a great sound going that route. 

Thoughts and input are much appreciated.


----------



## død

I play through my Rivera 4x12 at band practice. Use the FX loop on my Uberschall as a power amp. Sounds great.


----------



## jc986

død;4331824 said:


> I play through my Rivera 4x12 at band practice. Use the FX loop on my Uberschall as a power amp. Sounds great.



Thanks. Do you leave the cab profile enabled, or does it sound best with that disabled?


----------



## død

I leave it off at band practice, sounds better that way.


----------



## ThrustTony

I'm thinking of going the guitar cab route and buying a poweramp.

Has anyone used a 200 watt poweramp with the Kemper?

Wandering if it would be loud enough for gigs and band rehearsal.

It's 200 watt bridged at 16 ohms.

8 ohm would be 400 watt so that shouldn't be an issue.

For now I'm thinking of buying something cheap to see how it goes.

Has anyone had any experience with the Harley Benton Poweramp?

Harley Benton GPA-400 - Thomann UK


----------



## crankyrayhanky

jc986 said:


> Thanks. Do you leave the cab profile enabled, or does it sound best with that disabled?



CAB definitely off going into a 4x12, but it allows you to simultaneously keep the CAB ON going to the house PA at gigs. This has worked well for me in the past, but I expect it to be even better with the 3.0 update. I'm kind of holding off on upgrading to that firmware until some of the kinks are worked out.


----------



## mikernaut

So glad I got a Kemper. Fired it up today and finally installed the newest firmware, can't believe how much better sounding and easier to tweak it is then my Axe Fx ultra, "sorry ultra your going to have to leave."


----------



## flyingV

ThrustTony said:


> I'm thinking of going the guitar cab route and buying a poweramp.
> 
> Has anyone used a 200 watt poweramp with the Kemper?
> 
> Wandering if it would be loud enough for gigs and band rehearsal.
> 
> It's 200 watt bridged at 16 ohms.
> 
> 8 ohm would be 400 watt so that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> For now I'm thinking of buying something cheap to see how it goes.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with the Harley Benton Poweramp?
> 
> Harley Benton GPA-400 - Thomann UK



I have stumbled over the HB poweramp recently as well, what cab/speakers would you play with it?


----------



## ThrustTony

flyingV said:


> I have stumbled over the HB poweramp recently as well, what cab/speakers would you play with it?



I'm thinking of buying 2 Harley Benton 2 x 12 V30 loaded cabs as well.

They are super cheap and they'd be far more portable than a 4x12.

I owned a 4x12 cab before (Not Harley Benton) but sold it cause I hardly used it as our local practice rooms has cabs and it was taking up room.

I'm thinking I can easily take a 2x12 cab to practice or both 2 x12 cabs and I can hopefully hide them round the house easier so my Mrs doesn't notice them so much lol.

I don't always like to throw money at the big brand names as they tend to put the price up cause of the name, So I'm hoping Harley Benton is cheap but cheerful and cut the cost in the right places.

The cabs should be good as they are loaded with Celestion V30's which is a damn good start though.

Still not sure on the Power amp though. Maybe throwing a bit more money at that might be a good idea. Still undecided.


----------



## død

Anyone have experience using the Atomic Reactor FR50 powered wedge with their Kemper? There's one for sale pretty cheap here, thinking about picking it up.


----------



## Quitty

Just FYI, if you have a programmable MIDI controller, 
the Profiler now has a looper.

And there i was, hunting for a Ditto on the cheap...


----------



## Neoneuron

død;4339225 said:


> Anyone have experience using the Atomic Reactor FR50 powered wedge with their Kemper? There's one for sale pretty cheap here, thinking about picking it up.



There's a lot of guys on the kemper forum giving them a lot of love as the best FRFR with enough power to gig with. Apparently works well for different modelled cab sizes as well. Pretty sure if you can get a good price you could flip it for around what you paid; they're in fairly high demand. Never tried one myself though hopefully someone can chime in


----------



## ascl

My kemper remote arrived today (unexpectedly early actually, which was nice!).

It is built like a tank, larger than I thought (which is a little annoying, it kind of dominates my pedal board!), and everything feels chunky and solid. It works a treat... and while I did have to read the instructions to figure out how to do things, it is straight forward and easy to use.

All in all, I am impressed! Switching speed is nice and fast, the looper is neat (but probably a bit gimmicky for me, not really something I need), and over all it makes a great addition to my kemper. I'll just ignore the price, cause it really isn't cheap!


----------



## Aris_T

ascl said:


> My kemper remote arrived today (unexpectedly early actually, which was nice!).
> 
> It is built like a tank, larger than I thought (which is a little annoying, it kind of dominates my pedal board!), and everything feels chunky and solid. It works a treat... and while I did have to read the instructions to figure out how to do things, it is straight forward and easy to use.
> 
> All in all, I am impressed! Switching speed is nice and fast, the looper is neat (but probably a bit gimmicky for me, not really something I need), and over all it makes a great addition to my kemper. I'll just ignore the price, cause it really isn't cheap!



Congrats man and enjoy! 

How long before did you place your order? Initially, I was bummed by the "Kemper specific" controller (was waiting for a universal-midi-kind-of device), but the no fuss operation is growing in me. There's no way though, to have it in less than 105 days (at least in Greece, where the official distributor doesn't even list it yet).


----------



## russmuller

I am seriously considering selling my Axe-FX II (Mk II) in favor of a Kemper. The Axe sounds great and as an audio engineer I thought I'd endlessly geek out over the depth of control, but in reality I find it tedious and uninspiring to tweak. I hate having to press a bunch of buttons just to be able to use knobs to adjust the tone. In practice, I want something that's simpler to dial in and something that mimics my half stack well. The profiling amp looks like it's probably a better fit for my preferences.

I know that even on the best gear there are things to gripe about, and for gear this advanced I'm sure there are some issues that aren't apparent before you buy it. I'm reading through this thread to learn what I can, but I wanted to ask:_ Are there any negatives or disadvantages to the Kemper that you guys think I should be aware of, or issues I should experience in person to make an informed decision?_

I'm going to take a little road trip to a dealer so that I can try the Kemper myself and see how it sounds and feels to me. Ultimately I'm interested in the PowerRack version and it'll be running into a Fryette FatBottom 4x12.

I appreciate whatever you guys can share.


----------



## Dead-Pan

Curious, did you update the axe to the latest firmware? Of course there are those that rave about FW18. 

The only downfall to the Kemper is that it's quality depends on the profile. Everyone's guitar, playing style and tastes are different so you will hate some profiles while others love them. Commercial profiles are often times not going to be what fits you so be sure of your purchase before taking the step. You can waste much money for nothing. 

If you have your own amps and mics with superb micing ability then the sky is the limit. Fortunately some of the factory rigs are great and take editing well. My favorite rig is a factory profile heavily edited.


----------



## russmuller

I did. As a matter of fact, that's one thing I find frustrating with the Axe. I appreciate how much effort Fractal puts into developing the product further, but I hate having to go back and adjust my favorite presets in a labyrinth of settings after each update. I like to keep up to date with the new features (especially improvements on Axe-Edit), but I could always just park on a FW version and stop updating. 

I think that being able to take my analog guitar rig, work up a tone, and then save it as a profile... these days, that sounds way more fun to me than spending an hour trying to "customize" an amp by fiddling around in the advanced settings just to make it sound like my real amp.


----------



## Ericjutsu

is the Kemper stereo? Can you run one amp profile on one side and a different on on the other side? How are the effects?


----------



## ascl

Aris_T said:


> Congrats man and enjoy!
> 
> How long before did you place your order? Initially, I was bummed by the "Kemper specific" controller (was waiting for a universal-midi-kind-of device), but the no fuss operation is growing in me. There's no way though, to have it in less than 105 days (at least in Greece, where the official distributor doesn't even list it yet).



I was on the early bird list in the first day or two that it was out, and then ordered pretty quickly once it was possible. Based on the kemper forums I was pretty much in the middle of the "early bird" pack -- The estimated date was in a couple of weeks, so it arrived early.

I hear rumours that it may not be possible to buy the remote separately from anyone but kemper.


That said, I really like it, it does its job very nicely.


----------



## Stijnson

Ericjutsu said:


> is the Kemper stereo? Can you run one amp profile on one side and a different on on the other side? How are the effects?



Well the Kemper is stereo essentially. But this is really only valid for FX. As a profiled amp is (for now) only made of 1 amp. It does not have the ability to use 2 different amps at the same time. But then again, the Kemper's only limitations are the people who use it. If someone made a profile of 2 amps at the same time (is that actually possible?) you would be able to have 2 amps in 1 profile. And this will be in stereo if you so desire, but not with one amp on each side. So yes, the KPA is stereo, but the profiles don't allow you to have 2 different sounds in each speaker.


----------



## Aris_T

ascl said:


> I hear rumours that it may not be possible to buy the remote separately from anyone but kemper.



The rumors are true. I emailed the Greek distributor yesterday, asking him about the remote. He was kind enough to call me on the phone and told me that for the time being, the remote will not be available separately, from anyone but Kemper. 

So for me it's either a 105-day waiting or another controller...Damn it...


----------



## Ericjutsu

Yeah I was talking about having one amp on one speaker and another on the other speaker. Something like the dual rig feature on the Pod HDs or the Axe FX. I really like utilizing that for clean sounds with lots of effects and leads.


----------



## Quitty

russmuller said:


> I did. As a matter of fact, that's one thing I find frustrating with the Axe. I appreciate how much effort Fractal puts into developing the product further, but I hate having to go back and adjust my favorite presets in a labyrinth of settings after each update. I like to keep up to date with the new features (especially improvements on Axe-Edit), but I could always just park on a FW version and stop updating.
> 
> I think that being able to take my analog guitar rig, work up a tone, and then save it as a profile... these days, that sounds way more fun to me than spending an hour trying to "customize" an amp by fiddling around in the advanced settings just to make it sound like my real amp.



In many ways, it's a more 'pro-oriented' device.
Instead of tweaking sets of settings on the XFX, you'll be browsing different profiles.

Let me try and burst your bubble.
1. There are too few post-amp effect slots. To be exact, there are two, plus delay and reverb. The parametric EQ also has only 2 peaking and two shelf nodes.

2. The compressor is OK, nothing more. The overdrives are meh. The rest are perfectly fine. This device is about the amps.

3. Some profiles act weird when run through a cab. That's not really relevant with the 'new' type of profiles post FW3.0, but there aren't too many of those yet.

4. Some transients are exaggerated. We're talking about tiny, 1ms bumps that are 8-10db higher than the RMS. You won't hear them, but they occupy bandwidth. 
There was a big discussion over this around FW2.6 and it seems to have improved (although they never said they fixed anything) but i haven't really tested it since.

5. S/Pdif is master only. If you have another master only device in the studio, you'd need to either work analog or use a resampler.


All in all, i'm extremely happy with it.
As someone from around here told me when i was planning on buying mine;
It's the only device that, when i turn it on, consistently does exactly what its meant to do.


----------



## mikernaut

Hey Russmuller, I was having the same issues with my Axe Fx Ultra. It was soo tedious to tweak everything and found it was taking up too much of my actual play time trying to get patches I really liked.

Just got my Kemper recently, downloaded a bunch of patches and within no time had patches that sounded instantly better then anything I had on my Fractal and were soo much easier to tweak and dial in. The feel and sound to my ears is much more responsive, clear and alive then the Fractal as well. 

Only gripe so far is that I felt the delays where better in the Axe. 

Running mine thru 2 Fryette fatbottom 2 X 12 cabs and a Fryette 2/50/2 poweramp, sounds swell to me.

Also have you guys tried the James Santiago cabs? Heavenly for clean patches and Eric Johnson-ish tones. I'm going to be replacing alot of my rig cabs with these. 

Link- For Eric Jonhson fans - James Santiago cabs converted to KPA cabs - Free rigs and profiles - Kemper Profiler User Forum


----------



## protest

When I was looking into a Kemper a while back the general consensus was that it didn't sound very good through guitar cabs. Am I right in saying that that has changed?


----------



## Quitty

It never sounded *bad*, it was just not very consistent - and consistency is one of the main reasons to go digital - so it was a disappointment to many users, me included, with a product on this level.

It has changed with the new profiling method, yes, but you will need profiles that have been made this way - and the collection isn't nearly as well established as with 'normal' profiles.


----------



## protest

Quitty said:


> It never sounded *bad*, it was just not very consistent - and consistency is one of the main reasons to go digital - so it was a disappointment to many users, me included, with a product on this level.
> 
> It has changed with the new profiling method, yes, but you will need profiles that have been made this way - and the collection isn't nearly as well established as with 'normal' profiles.



Ok thanks. I wouldn't be able to pick one up until I moved some stuff and saved some money, so I'm guessing there would be more options at that point anyway.

Is there any way to tell if the profiles were created with the new profiling method other than someone just explicitly saying they were?


----------



## Darren James

Has anyone found some nice Friedman tones? I've downloaded a couple off the rig exchange but I honestly didn't find them that appealing. I could just download them all but thought I'd check to see if anyone has any recommendations.


----------



## Neoneuron

For you audio nerds out there, has anyone tried running their kemper using a DI and the A/D on a high end audio interface (running the kemper digital in and out) it would look something like this: 
Guitar > DI + preamp > audio interface > digital in kemper > digital out kemper > digital in audio interface > DAW or monitors 

I have a high end interface (antelope audio pure2) and assume the A/D would be much higher quality than the kemper's chip, but am hesitant to sink the cash into a DI box/preamp combo if the difference is negligible.


----------



## Quitty

Neoneuron said:


> I have a high end interface (antelope audio pure2) and assume the A/D would be much higher quality than the kemper's chip, but am hesitant to sink the cash into a DI box/preamp combo if the difference is negligible.


I think you're likely to be disappointed.
The Kemper's peripherals are of surprisingly high quality, and since you'd have to set the Profiler as master clock, you'd likely lose every advantage that even a superior A/D could offer.
The best clock is a matched clock, not an objectively good one.


----------



## SloeGin

Darren James said:


> Has anyone found some nice Friedman tones? I've downloaded a couple off the rig exchange but I honestly didn't find them that appealing. I could just download them all but thought I'd check to see if anyone has any recommendations.



The Amp Factory has several Friedman amps profiled.
Welcome to TheAmpFactory | The Amp Factory...Sounds of the past, present and future


----------



## jerm

Kosten has made so many amazing packs! checkout his blogspot and his thread on kemper-amps forums.


----------



## Guamskyy

Hey guys I just received my kemper yesterday and I'm enthralled with all the possibilities that I have with this at my disposal! I haven't checked if they were any new updates for it yet (my kemper says it was built as of December 2014) but I have a problem with the noise gate.

I can't seem to get it "aggressive" enough for staccato playing. Even with the 4:1 noise gate, I can't get it to completely cut-out the buzz at the end of palm mutes, and it's either my noise gate (or gates) is set too high and I essentially lose my tone, or it is set too low and their is buzz. I've tried easing off on the gain on the amp and tubescreamer but I then lose the tone I want. Because of the noise gate issue I have not made a tone I'm completely satisfied with. I'm assuming it's just about finding the balance but any tips for the noob would be appreciated.


----------



## Dead-Pan

Could be a ground loop. Try the ground lifts on the back one by one.


----------



## Guamskyy

Dead-Pan said:


> Could be a ground loop. Try the ground lifts on the back one by one.



I'm currently using the headphone out to hear the Kemper, I don't have anything plugged into the back.

Would that still apply?


----------



## Dead-Pan

Quite possibly.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

I assume you have double checked that this issue is not present on another amp type device? Just to rule out any issues with the guitar/pickups/cable


----------



## Quitty

^This.
The Profiler is extremely quiet, even without a noise gate.


----------



## Guamskyy

Well whaddayaknow, a bum cable!

Picked up a new cable (mind you, gold-tipped, fancy haha) and no noise now! Now I need to learn how to work this damn thing haha.


----------



## Fretless

Quitty said:


> I think you're likely to be disappointed.
> The Kemper's peripherals are of surprisingly high quality, and since you'd have to set the Profiler as master clock, you'd likely lose every advantage that even a superior A/D could offer.
> The best clock is a matched clock, not an objectively good one.



I run my pure2 and kemper this way actually. The reason I prefer doing so with the kemper in the spdif loop is simple. I am allowed to run a preamp to color my guitar tone before I hit the kemper. Also, I can run the kemper at a higher sample rate without having to run it as a master clock when using my pure2 due to the pure2's src.

I do have my kemper running at 48khz (internally, not just via src), and yes it does sound different than normal, but I like it.


----------



## Quitty

Just a heads up, fellas - 
*back up your local rig manager collection. ASAP.*


----------



## flint757

Any particular reason? Something happening?


----------



## jjcor

I got lucky and scored a kemper powered with foot controller on sweet water yesterday! I sold the one I had a couple of months ago to go to the axe fx xl and regretted it. On a side note, Im running it to my presonus 22VSL. Which output do I use on the back of the kemper to run into the front mic/instrument xlr? And is there a certain setting in the kemper I need to change to run it mono?


----------



## Quitty

flint757 said:


> Any particular reason? Something happening?



4 or 5 reported cases of the rig manager erasing the local library and making it un-restorable.
I saw the thread by mistake while browsing the Kemper forums and thought i should back up my library with ~2000 odd commercial and private profiles, just in case - 
it disappeared the next day. 
Kemper support confirmed that my library is corrupted and unsalvageable.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Thanks for the heads up. Much appreciated.

On a different note, anybody have experience with the ArthurD commercial profiles? I'm interested in the Savage, Mark IV, and Dual Rec packs. Mostly looking for profiles with a nice in-room sound with minimal adjustments, rather than something more mix-ready, like a lot of profiles are (understandably) geared toward. Don't really do much recording at the moment, just jamming on my own and with two of my brothers.


----------



## Aris_T

Quitty said:


> 4 or 5 reported cases of the rig manager erasing the local library and making it un-restorable.
> I saw the thread by mistake while browsing the Kemper forums and thought i should back up my library with ~2000 odd commercial and private profiles, just in case -
> it disappeared the next day.
> Kemper support confirmed that my library is corrupted and unsalvageable.



Is it fixed now? If it's unrestorable/unsalvageable, was the backup of any help?


----------



## Quitty

Aris_T said:


> Is it fixed now? If it's unrestorable/unsalvageable, was the backup of any help?



The backup is a simple export of .kipr files. It's surprisingly quick (under a second for 2000 files) and can be zipped (5MB) and uploaded to cloud storage, which is what i do.

The repository, which is the database for the rig manager itself, is kaputt. Kemper support says they can't salvage anything out of it. Ditto for the other reported cases.


----------



## Quitty

Smoked Porter said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Much appreciated.
> 
> On a different note, anybody have experience with the ArthurD commercial profiles? I'm interested in the Savage, Mark IV, and Dual Rec packs. Mostly looking for profiles with a nice in-room sound with minimal adjustments, rather than something more mix-ready, like a lot of profiles are (understandably) geared toward. Don't really do much recording at the moment, just jamming on my own and with two of my brothers.



I have the Mark IV and D-rec 'monster' pack. Both are awesome.
Very dark compared to most 'metal' offerings, especially the D-rec. Works well for my mixes, but obviously YMMV.
The Mark IV is the best out there, IMO.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

guambomb832 said:


> Hey guys I just received my kemper yesterday and I'm enthralled with all the possibilities that I have with this at my disposal! I haven't checked if they were any new updates for it yet (my kemper says it was built as of December 2014) but I have a problem with the noise gate.
> 
> I can't seem to get it "aggressive" enough for staccato playing. Even with the 4:1 noise gate, I can't get it to completely cut-out the buzz at the end of palm mutes, and it's either my noise gate (or gates) is set too high and I essentially lose my tone, or it is set too low and their is buzz. I've tried easing off on the gain on the amp and tubescreamer but I then lose the tone I want. Because of the noise gate issue I have not made a tone I'm completely satisfied with. I'm assuming it's just about finding the balance but any tips for the noob would be appreciated.



Hey

Welcome aboard! pm sent with cool profiles

Did you ever get the gate issue solved? Here are some things to consider:
Are you are facing away from computer monitors (speakers and screens)? 
Are the pickups quality (not some stock Ibanez)? 
Is the volume in the room appropriate for the room; ie too much volume in a small room will be tough to control

While hi gain brings the gain and the pain, some amps are better than others; a Diezel can pretty ridiculous and still stay under control. Try this:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f5j2kbydmmn105y/xD-Moll25c - 2014-02-05 21-28-04.kipr?dl=0

Rock on!


----------



## 20francesco11

I've been a Kemper user for quite a time now and I'm thinking about using it as a wet/dry setup when playing live but I'm unsure about the routing and how to set everything up for that. My band's other guitarist wants to do the same thing with Kemper.


----------



## jjcor

20francesco11 said:


> I've been a Kemper user for quite a time now and I'm thinking about using it as a wet/dry setup when playing live but I'm unsure about the routing and how to set everything up for that. My band's other guitarist wants to do the same thing with Kemper.



I think it shows you how in this video. 
https://youtu.be/dYyzUDCmG3Y


----------



## Serratus

I know this has probably been answered earlier in this thread but there are so many pages to look through!!

So I want to ask a couple of things from people who are using a Powered Kemper into a guitar cab in a live situation regularly.

I have a Diezel Herbert at the moment - I'm not purely a metal-head, it's actually a lovely versatile tube amp for lots of applications, and I mainly use it live in a rock covers band. I love it but it's so heavy and I've had a few back problems lately, so I'm considering replacing it with a powered kemper and running the powered output into my Zilla 2x12 and the stereo outputs into the PA.

I want to ask how the Kemper feels to play in a live situation? Does it capture the warmth and dynamic feel of a valve amp? Also, the Herbert has a lot of bottom end and low-mids - how's the bottom-end thump of the kemper? 

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## crankyrayhanky

_I want to ask how the Kemper feels to play in a live situation? _
Feels great!

_Does it capture the warmth and dynamic feel of a valve amp? _
No. The is nearly 100% dead on, but the "feel", while great, is not the same as a roaring stack. Close enough, super light, feels great, sounds awesome, and allows you to ditch all the pedalboard issues. 

_
Also, the Herbert has a lot of bottom end and low-mids - how's the bottom-end thump of the kemper? _
You can really dial in a lot of usable low end on the Kemper, like a ridiculous amount between the amp eq and the fx para eq.Herbert is insane, but I think you'd be happy with this aspect of Kemper as it can bring the thunder.

^All of this is with me still not upgrading to the new 3.0 which improves all of these live elements of Kemper>4x12. I may have time soon to make the switch and then I'll report back. 
...but yeah, I wrenched my back last week carrying my OR100, that is no fun. I need to get some merged OR profiles and see how close it gets for live.


----------



## Quitty

Well, if you're here, you already know the answer 
It sounds like what was profiled. A good profile makes for a good sound, and that's the only determining factor.
Capturing the bottom end of a Diezel in a studio isn't too easy, though, but i'm sure it has been done.

I'm not too sure a powered Kemper + Zilla cab is much of an improvement over your old rig. It will likely sound better, but it's hardly 'traveling light'.


----------



## JohnIce

Serratus said:


> I know this has probably been answered earlier in this thread but there are so many pages to look through!!
> 
> So I want to ask a couple of things from people who are using a Powered Kemper into a guitar cab in a live situation regularly.
> 
> I have a Diezel Herbert at the moment - I'm not purely a metal-head, it's actually a lovely versatile tube amp for lots of applications, and I mainly use it live in a rock covers band. I love it but it's so heavy and I've had a few back problems lately, so I'm considering replacing it with a powered kemper and running the powered output into my Zilla 2x12 and the stereo outputs into the PA.
> 
> I want to ask how the Kemper feels to play in a live situation? Does it capture the warmth and dynamic feel of a valve amp? Also, the Herbert has a lot of bottom end and low-mids - how's the bottom-end thump of the kemper?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



The low end thump is exactly what convinced me about the Kemper. But I'm comparing it to 4 years with the Axe-Fx rather than a half stack so make of my opinion what you will  The EQ controls work in such a way that you can dial in all the thump you'd want even from very thin sounding profiles, as they're just very powerful. Increments of +/- 0,5 to 1 is probably comparable to half a turn of a regular amp knob, and I think they go to 5 in each direction so more than anyone would need really.  But yeah, the low-end is detailed and rich and just rocks.

Not related to your questions really since I haven't gigged with a stack for years, but you liking your Herbert tells me that you might find upon playing the Kemper for a while and browsing available rigs that you'd like just one day in the studio with your Herbert making your tone from scratch and profiling that. I.e. if you can get the Kemp before selling your Herbert, or borrow someone's Kemper to do the profiling and play around with it yourself, I'd strongly recommend you do so. The Kemper is awesome in every way but the tactile thing about building your tone from your guitar up is kind of missing. The Kemper is super-sensitive about guitars and pickups and whatnot (which is generally a good thing) but it also means the odds of someone else's profiles working for you aren't great if you're really picky about the details of your sound. Having access to a great amp like the Herbert that you already know how to dial in, is a big asset if you want to get the most out of the Kemper.


----------



## Casper777

Still experiencing with my new Kemper! I got it 1 week ago, and I'm very happy with it!! Great sounds and very pleasant to play it through my 1x12 H&K cab.

I'm down to approx 40 favorite rigs from the factory presets and I started to download some from the Rig exchange. Very inegal quality, but definitively some nice ones!!

Yesterday, I found some excellent Suhr Badger profiles. Just to let you know: the ones labeled "GRS Suhr..." the 7 and TS9 in particular sound great. especially with single coils!


----------



## DarthV

Casper777 said:


> Still experiencing with my new Kemper! I got it 1 week ago, and I'm very happy with it!! Great sounds and very pleasant to play it through my 1x12 H&K cab.
> 
> I'm down to approx 40 favorite rigs from the factory presets and I started to download some from the Rig exchange. Very inegal quality, but definitively some nice ones!!
> 
> Yesterday, I found some excellent Suhr Badger profiles. Just to let you know: the ones labeled "GRS Suhr..." the 7 and TS9 in particular sound great. especially with single coils!



If you use the rig manager software, you can just preview rigs without having to load them up through a usb stick.


----------



## Serratus

Thanks for the awesome replies to my questions so far - sounds like I would probably get on ok with the Kemper. I think I'm just gonna have to buy one and see 



Quitty said:


> I'm not too sure a powered Kemper + Zilla cab is much of an improvement over your old rig. It will likely sound better, but it's hardly 'traveling light'.



It's not travelling light, but it's still much better for my back than having to lift the 60+lbs Herbert in and out of my house/car etc with the single handle on the top!! The Zilla cab actually isn't so bad because it's on wheels and has handles both sides which isn't so bad for my back


----------



## JohnIce

Holy crap... probably preaching to the choir here but I actually tried making my own profiles for once today. God f**king dammit it's identical!! I honestly didn't think it would be.

We were running a fairly complex chain with multiple mics into expensive outboard pres and a desk and Waves plugins and the KPA just nailed it regardless, none of us could honestly tell the difference. First try we had to bump the gain up half an LED or so and bass +0,5 but on the second try we somehow didn't even need to do that.

I _think_ there may have been the slightest loss in the comb filtering effect we had (on purpose, mind you ) as maybe a cab moving air is a little more irregular than the profile, but I'm still not sure of that.

Anyhow I was left just wishing I had a bunch more amps to profile  Definitely settled the analog vs. digital debate for me.


----------



## Alex6534

JohnIce said:


> Holy crap... probably preaching to the choir here but I actually tried making my own profiles for once today. God f**king dammit it's identical!! I honestly didn't think it would be.
> 
> We were running a fairly complex chain with multiple mics into expensive outboard pres and a desk and Waves plugins and the KPA just nailed it regardless, none of us could honestly tell the difference. First try we had to bump the gain up half an LED or so and bass +0,5 but on the second try we somehow didn't even need to do that.
> 
> I _think_ there may have been the slightest loss in the comb filtering effect we had (on purpose, mind you ) as maybe a cab moving air is a little more irregular than the profile, but I'm still not sure of that.
> 
> Anyhow I was left just wishing I had a bunch more amps to profile  Definitely settled the analog vs. digital debate for me.



What amp did you profile?


----------



## JohnIce

Alex6534 said:


> What amp did you profile?



A Marshall JVM410, but with a Splawn Quickrod preamp from an AxeII, with a JCM800 tonestack. That went into a H&K 4x12 with a Royer 121 and an SM57 on it. That went into some API pres into protools. An incredibly growly, Rammstein-meets-Deftones sort of tone 

Probably could've used the JVM head on its own but we had the Axe in the loop for EQ's and gates anyway so it just made sense to try out its preamps too and it just worked. The majority of the personality in the tone came from the mic placement for sure.


----------



## Alex6534

JohnIce said:


> A Marshall JVM410, but with a Splawn Quickrod preamp from an AxeII, with a JCM800 tonestack. That went into a H&K 4x12 with a Royer 121 and an SM57 on it. That went into some API pres into protools. An incredibly growly, Rammstein-meets-Deftones sort of tone
> 
> Probably could've used the JVM head on its own but we had the Axe in the loop for EQ's and gates anyway so it just made sense to try out its preamps too and it just worked. The majority of the personality in the tone came from the mic placement for sure.



DAMN! Clips? Profiles?


----------



## JohnIce

Alex6534 said:


> DAMN! Clips? Profiles?



Sure, might take a week or two cause of gigs but I don't mind sharing  Not a very versatile tone though, very stylized and tweaked to suit the other guitarist and bass tone. There's an iPhone recording from the studio here: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=441227332721579&pnref=story Unfortunately it didn't capture the ridiculous sub of the bass (Spector+Ampeg SVT Classic stack), so I'd love to get you a real clip later on


----------



## Casper777

Hello!!

I'm really enjoying my new Kemper!!

Now I want to make some profiles of my main amps (ENGL SE 670, Smolski and e530)... However, as I don't feel that much comfortable with mic placement techniques, I will go for the DI route and then merge with Cab profiles that fit my current setup (either Marshall 1960 or Engl Pro 4x12).

What would you recommend as a good, neutral DI box for these profiles? Active or passive?

I already ordered an active Behringer DI100, but as they are quite cheap I coule make some experiment with other ones? ART Direct (either active or passive) or Radial products?

Any experience from you guys?

Thanks


----------



## Quitty

Casper777 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I'm really enjoying my new Kemper!!
> 
> Now I want to make some profiles of my main amps (ENGL SE 670, Smolski and e530)... However, as I don't feel that much comfortable with mic placement techniques, I will go for the DI route and then merge with Cab profiles that fit my current setup (either Marshall 1960 or Engl Pro 4x12).
> 
> What would you recommend as a good, neutral DI box for these profiles? Active or passive?
> 
> I already ordered an active Behringer DI100, but as they are quite cheap I coule make some experiment with other ones? ART Direct (either active or passive) or Radial products?
> 
> Any experience from you guys?
> 
> Thanks



Theoretically, active DIs are better suited for recabing purposes but the difference isn't too great.
On the other hand, a decent passive DI is significantly more expensive.

Don't know if you'd easily notice a difference between brands.


----------



## jerm

Kemper tones!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ezerath/tomorrows-sun-may-17-2015-mix[/SC]


----------



## JohnIce

Casper777 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I'm really enjoying my new Kemper!!
> 
> Now I want to make some profiles of my main amps (ENGL SE 670, Smolski and e530)... However, as I don't feel that much comfortable with mic placement techniques, I will go for the DI route and then merge with Cab profiles that fit my current setup (either Marshall 1960 or Engl Pro 4x12).
> 
> What would you recommend as a good, neutral DI box for these profiles? Active or passive?
> 
> I already ordered an active Behringer DI100, but as they are quite cheap I coule make some experiment with other ones? ART Direct (either active or passive) or Radial products?
> 
> Any experience from you guys?
> 
> Thanks



I don't know much about DI boxes, but what I can say is you should definitely try to mic your stuff up. A 57 or two can get you very, very far and while a lot of people will say that micing a cab is a science and all that, it doesn't mean that it's _hard_ to get a good tone. In many ways browsing through IR's is just as difficult, and way less scientific, than just moving a mic on your own cabinet. I've spent countless nights searching for the right IR's, then I went in the studio and spent a few hours micing a cab myself and just nailed it, much better than I ever have with IR's.

Another option is to get some help from a talented studio engineer, bring your amps and the Kemper and have a profiling session. Might only take an hour or so and shouldn't cost you much, if at all depending on how well you know the engineer.


----------



## S-O

So, I have searched through a bunch of pages in this massive thread, and I got close to the answer to my question in some posts, but not quite.

Will a Kemper Power Head perform well through a 4x12? I am about to pull the trigger on a Kemper Power Head + Remote, but I could also get the unpowered head and pick up a PRS Archon. If the Power Head with merged/DI profiles will be killer, I will go for it, but I am concerned that it might not perform well, and I have not found a lot of people demonstrating in the room sounds with the power head/rack. 

If anyone could answer or provide some clips/videos of jamming in the room through a cab, that would be super awesome.


----------



## revivalmode

Hi everyone, I own a Kemper since today, very happy with it! Just wondering how can you preview patches on the rig exchange? My Kemper is connected to my Focusrite Scarlett with midi in/out and my midi interface is connected via usb to my computer. Can I preview them this way or do I have to put them on a stick or something.


----------



## jerm

revivalmode said:


> Hi everyone, I own a Kemper since today, very happy with it! Just wondering how can you preview patches on the rig exchange? My Kemper is connected to my Focusrite Scarlett with midi in/out and my midi interface is connected via usb to my computer. Can I preview them this way or do I have to put them on a stick or something.


I believe your Kemper needs to be connected to your computer via USB for the previewing of profiles on the Rig Exchange.


----------



## Quitty

jerm said:


> I believe your Kemper needs to be connected to your computer via USB for the previewing of profiles on the Rig Exchange.



This, and download Rig Manager off of Kemper's website.


----------



## bonga

I asked a similar question on the Axe-FX thread, but since I'm still not sure about what I'll buy (Axe or Kemper), I thought I'd ask this here too. 

Can I plug in the Kemper into powered studio monitors? I'm thinking HS8 or JBL LSR 308, etc. 

Also, I'm primarily going to be playing at home with a monitor setup. So which would be the best bet for me - the standard Kemper or the one with the in-built power amp? 

Thanks!


----------



## EcoRI

Yes, you can plug the Kemper straight into active speakers.

The Kemper with Poweramp is only necessary if you want to use passive speakers/guitar cab with it. So the standard Kemper is everything you need. 

I'm sure you'll greatly enjoy it, should you choose to go the Kemper route.


----------



## ascl

Kemper (unpowered) is great with studio monitors. I use mine exclusively at home with powered studio monitors (Focal CMS 65's).


----------



## bonga

Cool! Thanks! Any recommendations for monitors? Heard good things about the Yamaha HS8, Event Opal, Neumann 120, etc.


----------



## S-O

Took the plunge and ordered one. Now I just have to wait for them to be in stock. I got a power rack+remote.


----------



## Jujex

Does any of you have a power amp and a cab setup as well as your monitors?

I have my Kemper going to my interface and then to my monitor at the moment but I'm not really enjoying it right now and I'm thinking of buying a power amp and a Mesa 212.

I recently went to a friend of a friend who had a similar setup with his Axe FX2 and even though he ha d a pair of VXT6s which are great monitors, it sounded absolute .... in comparison to the sound that came out of the cab. My Kemper sounds a lot better even though I have Rokit 5s but I truly wanna enjoy playing and if I can track as well then great, if not no biggy, I'll do them seperately.


----------



## S-O

Todd Duane rocking a powered Kemper! Kinda nice to hear a ....ty cellphone quality in the room recording of a powered Kemper. I have actually been looking for this, I just want to hear the thing in the room! I know they sound dope direct.


----------



## Jujex

bonga said:


> Cool! Thanks! Any recommendations for monitors? Heard good things about the Yamaha HS8, Event Opal, Neumann 120, etc.



As an Audio Engineer I recommend the Yamaha HS80s( predecessor to HS8). Those have a pretty transparent representation of the Sound that you will have in your mix, For example the KRKs make it a bit bassy. Adams are pretty good too but on the expensive side but I would still go with Yamahas.


----------



## vibrantgermancities

jerm said:


> Kemper tones!
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ezerath/tomorrows-sun-may-17-2015-mix[/SC]



I LOVED this; were all guitar tones from the Kemper?

This could be the clip that pushes me over the edge - I've been weighing up Kemper/Axe/Two Notes + Amps for ages and I still can't come to a conclusion. I'm pretty sure I'll be happy either way...


How well does the Kemper respond to external effects - I'm guessing a delay or reverb after the unit would be fine, but how about stompboxes in front? I'm a big pedal nerd so that's a major sticking point for me...


----------



## jerm

vibrantgermancities said:


> I LOVED this; were all guitar tones from the Kemper?
> 
> This could be the clip that pushes me over the edge - I've been weighing up Kemper/Axe/Two Notes + Amps for ages and I still can't come to a conclusion. I'm pretty sure I'll be happy either way...
> 
> 
> How well does the Kemper respond to external effects - I'm guessing a delay or reverb after the unit would be fine, but how about stompboxes in front? I'm a big pedal nerd so that's a major sticking point for me...


Hey, yes 100% all guitar tones were the Kemper using 3 different profiles: Uberschall for Rhythms, SLO-100 for leads and Shiva for cleans.

I love my Kemper and am floored by the tones you could get from it.

Yes you can use pedals in front. The tones you just heard are using a Green Rhino as a clean boost. I plan on getting more overdrives in the future...

You could use reverb and delay in front however the delay and reverbs that come with the Kemper are pretty amazing. I use the delay and reverb from the kemper on the leads and clean tones that I posted above.


----------



## S-O

Well the Kemper+Remotes are back ordered way too long, so I went with just the power rack and will get a FCB1010 like everyone else!


----------



## død

Get the Uno4Kemper chip as well. The FCB is a complete asshole when it comes to programming it.


----------



## S-O

Yeah, I have a lead on one with it already installed, otherwise I will buy one and the chip and put it all to work!

Seems to cover all the bases, the only thing it seems to lack is easily getting the looper function


----------



## Carcaridon

This is the first I've heard of these. Very intrigued after watching some videos on them. Interesting.


----------



## bonga

Jujex said:


> As an Audio Engineer I recommend the Yamaha HS80s( predecessor to HS8). Those have a pretty transparent representation of the Sound that you will have in your mix, For example the KRKs make it a bit bassy. Adams are pretty good too but on the expensive side but I would still go with Yamahas.



Thanks! I can't find the HS80s anywhere. But the HS8 seems to be available everywhere. Is there a huge difference in sound between the HS80 and HS8?


----------



## S-O

Got my power rack today. Haven't had a chance to plug it into a can, but let it be known this contraption is not easy! It has quite a learning curve, however once you get the hang everything clicks.


----------



## Carcaridon

How are those that own these connecting to their DI? Is there just S/PDIF or is there a balanced and/or unbalanced out on it? Looks like there is balanced and unbalanced out on the back under main?


----------



## JohnIce

Carcaridon said:


> How are those that own these connecting to their DI? Is there just S/PDIF or is there a balanced and/or unbalanced out on it? Looks like there is balanced and unbalanced out on the back under main?



Basically anything you see on the back is assignable within the Kemper. You can choose to send DI, amp+cab, just amp, just fx etc. out through whatever output you want.


----------



## lewis

Brand new Heart of a Coward, these guys are using Kempers for everything now - 



The track is absolutely killer!.


----------



## Dead-Pan

I have an old school thrash style Kemper merged profile if you like. Was made with my 2010 Mesa Triple Rectifier. With the built in Kemper green scream boost it is pretty tight and almost identical to my OD808x. 

Here is a Free form/No form clip:

https://soundcloud.com/dead-pan/thrash-is-real

Here is a link to the profile:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ybhdnadc6tppdj6/Mesa%20Rectifier%20X%20-%202015-06-11%2013-09-20.kipr?dl=0


----------



## asopala

Hey guys, I'm sure this has been answered 100000 times, but what do you guys recommend for a cheaper, good sounding power amp for the unpowered kemper rack? I've been looking into the Crown, Behringer, and Carvin amps, but I'm sure there's something else. For all I know, they could suck. So, what do you recommend? I'm mainly looking for something that would justify getting a separate power amp instead of the PowerRack.


----------



## lewis

asopala said:


> Hey guys, I'm sure this has been answered 100000 times, but what do you guys recommend for a cheaper, good sounding power amp for the unpowered kemper rack? I've been looking into the Crown, Behringer, and Carvin amps, but I'm sure there's something else. For all I know, they could suck. So, what do you recommend? I'm mainly looking for something that would justify getting a separate power amp instead of the PowerRack.



cheapest decent one I know about is the Rocktron Velocity 300. Look into that mate.


----------



## JohnIce

I was looking through my parent's attic for something to store some stuff on that I didn't want cluttering up the desk. I find this thing and wow, it is the _exact_ dimensions of the Kemper  There's about 1mm of wiggle room, that's it. One of those coincidences of the universe, I suppose


----------



## Carcaridon

Anyone know the best price on these anywhere? Using deals or negotiating? Really thinking this might be my next purchase but looking for a good deal.


----------



## Guamskyy

Got a questioning about reamping:

Right now I got nearly everything down, with being able to record a dry and wet track and routing the signal somewhat correctly to reamp the dry track with whatever profile we got and getting the amp sound.

The problem is that on the new track, I'm also recording the the dry and wet track onto the reamp track (which I don't want.) I don't have those two tracks armed to record, and if I was to mute them, I would get no sound.

I'm using Reaper with a focusrite scarlett 6i6 using the direct out & SPDIF outs. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## EcoRI

guambomb832 said:


> Got a questioning about reamping:
> 
> Right now I got nearly everything down, with being able to record a dry and wet track and routing the signal somewhat correctly to reamp the dry track with whatever profile we got and getting the amp sound.
> 
> The problem is that on the new track, I'm also recording the the dry and wet track onto the reamp track (which I don't want.) I don't have those two tracks armed to record, and if I was to mute them, I would get no sound.
> 
> I'm using Reaper with a focusrite scarlett 6i6 using the direct out & SPDIF outs. Any help would be appreciated!



I have the same set-up (kemper to scarlett 6i6 via spdif) so this should be pretty straightforward. Here is my Routing:

Set Reaper Prefs - Device - Output Range - Last to "Daw12"

in Mixcontrol set "Daw12" -> SPDIF Output 1 / "Off" -> SPDIF Output 2

Now, in Reaper, have a track with the DI unarmed, go to I/O, add new hardware output "Daw 12", uncheck Master/Parent send (you don't hear the DI track during playback then). Put the Kemper Input source to SPDIF reamp. Hit play and you should hear only the wet Kemper signal playing from your DI track. Add a second track with input source mono "SPDIF Right" and arm it. Hit record and you should get the Kemper reamped signal and nothing else.

Pictures attached for clarity. In the reaper routing picture, "L1 d" contains the DI track. "L1" would be for recording the wet signal by choosing "SPDIF Right" as the input source.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guamskyy

EcoRI said:


> I have the same set-up (kemper to scarlett 6i6 via spdif) so this should be pretty straightforward. Here is my Routing:
> 
> Set Reaper Prefs - Device - Output Range - Last to "Daw12"
> 
> in Mixcontrol set "Daw12" -> SPDIF Output 1 / "Off" -> SPDIF Output 2
> 
> Now, in Reaper, have a track with the DI unarmed, go to I/O, add new hardware output "Daw 12", uncheck Master/Parent send (you don't hear the DI track during playback then). Put the Kemper Input source to SPDIF reamp. Hit play and you should hear only the wet Kemper signal playing from your DI track. Add a second track with input source mono "SPDIF Right" and arm it. Hit record and you should get the Kemper reamped signal and nothing else.
> 
> Pictures attached for clarity. In the reaper routing picture, "L1 d" contains the DI track. "L1" would be for recording the wet signal by choosing "SPDIF Right" as the input source.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks for your reply- not too long after I posted I figured out what I was doing wrong! I should probably exhaust all other options before I ask for help next time  But man reamping is great! I wish I started doing it sooner, would've made things so much easier in terms of dialing in the right tone without having to rerecord it if it sounds off.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

død;4384131 said:


> Get the Uno4Kemper chip.



WORD

This is a great and inexpensive solution


----------



## GBH14

Luke Kilpatrick of Parkway Drive is now using kempers too. He's speaking pretty highly of them!

I would love to get hold of the profiles he uses!!


----------



## pylyo

Last month I saw them live in an open air gig and their sound was pure sex.
Seriously chunky, meaty and heavy, yet super articulated. I was really curious what amps they had on stage, assuming 5150 like they used to do, and after coming to the front rows I was surprised to see 2 Kempers. 

I'm not a fan of the band at all but the sound they had that night was just crushing, deffo one of the best I heard in a live situation.


----------



## JohnIce

Has anyone here tried the BJ Devices TB-12? Seems very similar to the Remote, and is apparently programmed with the KPA so that preset names and the tuner shows up in the display. At $265 with no waiting times it seems like a good buy, I just don't know anyone who can vouch for build quality.


----------



## Aris_T

JohnIce said:


> Has anyone here tried the BJ Devices TB-12? Seems very similar to the Remote, and is apparently programmed with the KPA so that preset names and the tuner shows up in the display. At $265 with no waiting times it seems like a good buy, I just don't know anyone who can vouch for build quality.



I'm really interested and I'll look into it. Thanks for bringing this up !


----------



## crankyrayhanky

That looks interesting...I wonder how hard it is to program the top row for "stompbox" style and the bottom row for performance slots? Plus it needs to be forest green!


----------



## crankyrayhanky

There are a few studio A/B comparisons with Kemper which really show how close it gets in that setting. I didn't see any A/B with Kemper's new merged OS, which increases the replication for people using a Kemper>4x12. This is less than scientific, probably should have matched the levels better and threw a 57 on it, but used a crappy iphone:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfoaKT-fVoE


It is 99.9% there in the studio, but live in a 4x12 is a different hurdle. The new merged OS brings it much closer. The amp seems a bit more "lively". You can hear a difference on the single note palm muted stuff. The KPA surpringly has deeper and more defined low end. But the KPA gives you more of that unpleasant out of control it may turn into ugly feedback I better crank up the noise gate feeling when playing it in a 4x12. But overall, impressive.. It was interesting to get that ugly iphone in the room sound, but I'll have to do it again with mics and better playing, lol.


----------



## col

From our upcoming album, to be released through Massacre Records in November, Kemper used for all guitars and bass.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

I know Ola makes most stuff sound killer, but these profiles just all sound so brutal! Love the first one in particular!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

So I've been searching for more examples of the effects in the Kemper and wondering from the owners out there, can the effects in the Kemper do this kind of ambient thing Widek has going at the beginning of this video:


----------



## jerm

^it's just a ton of delay/reverb.

Yes the Kemper can do it


----------



## JohnIce

TheShreddinHand said:


> I know Ola makes most stuff sound killer, but these profiles just all sound so brutal! Love the first one in particular!



That does sound good! I'm surprised, never liked anything I heard from that Choptones guy when he was spamming the KPA group on Facebook pretty much every single day. Always found them fizzy and trebly in his videos, but I guess that could be dialed out then. I especially liked one of the JCM800 profiles.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

jerm said:


> ^it's just a ton of delay/reverb.
> 
> Yes the Kemper can do it


----------



## TORMENT FAKTORY

Just received my Kemper power rack profiler a couple weeks ago. Hands down the best investment I've ever made in music gear! Anyhow, I'd like to swap some good high gain profiles with anyone who's interested. Hit me up and let me know!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

So I'm still debating on whether I'm going to go powered Kemper with a Mesa 4x12 or 2x12 OR go tube amp-cab combo with a rockcrusher to be able to play at reasonable sound levels.

For those of you that have the powered Kemper going through a guitar cab, do you think I'd need the rockcrusher still to play at reasonable sound levels? (I can't crank due to time I play with sleeping kids upstairs). Or do the profiles still sound killer at lower volumes and no attenuator (rockcrusher) needed?

And that also brings up another question, how do the profiles change tonally when going from reasonable playing volumes up to cranking? Is there a lot of adjustments needed?

I had some experience with an unpowered Kemper through a Yamaha DXR 12 powered PA speaker a couple years ago, but I found that I just really didn't like the powered PA experience and prefer a guitar cab. I'm thinking I'll like the Kemper a lot better through a guitar cab.


----------



## Gravy Train

First post, be easy on me! So I got a kemper power head about 2 months back and the thing is great! I'm coming from a line 6 spider IV so this is quite the upgrade. I also bought a mesa rectifier 4x12 cab to play through. Now my question for you wise men is: I'm playing a schecter hellraiser hybrid 8 and and schecter hellraiser c1. Both guitars sound good through it but the tone is not blowing me away... I currently only have the factory profiles loaded on the head and have been using Ola's Tri Rec for my preferred profile. The tone for the 8 string is just not cutting it for me. It sounds so harsh with and trebly with the settings I used.  I have no idea how to make a great tone as I'm coming from a line 6 spider IV 15 watt. It's really upsetting because I spent so much on this this thing and I know it can blow a house away with the right settings. Any advice/tips for a noob? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dead-Pan

There are many variables here. I would start by making sure the cab is off if going through the 4 12 and using the output eq. A green scream pre amp may help if you are not using one.


----------



## Gravy Train

Dead-Pan said:


> There are many variables here. I would start by making sure the cab is off if going through the 4 12 and using the output eq. A green scream pre amp may help if you are not using one.



Thank you, I haven't tried that! I'll make sure to give it a go.


----------



## Fretless

Anyone else use their kemper for anything other than guitar/bass? I've been using mine with an organ emulation from NI for awhile now and I really love how good it sounds.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Fretless said:


> Anyone else use their kemper for anything other than guitar/bass? I've been using mine with an organ emulation from NI for awhile now and I really love how good it sounds.



Any clips? Would love to hear what that sounds like.


----------



## edsped

TheShreddinHand said:


> So I'm still debating on whether I'm going to go powered Kemper with a Mesa 4x12 or 2x12 OR go tube amp-cab combo with a rockcrusher to be able to play at reasonable sound levels.
> 
> For those of you that have the powered Kemper going through a guitar cab, do you think I'd need the rockcrusher still to play at reasonable sound levels? (I can't crank due to time I play with sleeping kids upstairs). Or do the profiles still sound killer at lower volumes and no attenuator (rockcrusher) needed?
> 
> And that also brings up another question, how do the profiles change tonally when going from reasonable playing volumes up to cranking? Is there a lot of adjustments needed?
> 
> I had some experience with an unpowered Kemper through a Yamaha DXR 12 powered PA speaker a couple years ago, but I found that I just really didn't like the powered PA experience and prefer a guitar cab. I'm thinking I'll like the Kemper a lot better through a guitar cab.



The powered Kemper can be pretty much as loud or as quiet as you want. I can't imagine you would have any volume issues going either way. 

Increased volume levels affect the Kemper just the same as anything else, ie. lows and highs will become more prominent the louder it gets and will need taming. I used to just roughly tweak my live patches to how I thought they would sound good, and then make final adjustments when I was playing at loud volumes. Now I'm gonna experiment with keeping everything so that it sounds good at normal playing levels through my studio monitors and use the main and monitor global EQs to tweak stuff to sound good at higher volumes. That way I can use the same patches for everything and have a few different output presets to cover every situation. I think I'll end up getting better results tweaking the individual presets themselves for high volumes but we'll see.

Also, I realllllly hope the next update adds an option to disable the "show tuner display when volume pedal heel down" feature. It's really annoying with the remote if I want to just kill my sound with the volume pedal but still be able to see info on the screen.


----------



## Fretless

TheShreddinHand said:


> Any clips? Would love to hear what that sounds like.



Not yet, it sounds definitely more like a realistic hammond organ for sure though. We're almost to the point in recording where we can record the synths.
I may try and get a working live practice recording just to do it though.


----------



## Fretless

TheShreddinHand said:


> Any clips? Would love to hear what that sounds like.



I finally got around to doing a clip for you. 
I did Jon Lord's organ solo from Deep Purples Fireball. I used the Kemper not only for distortion, but for effects too. Rotary sounds really good and is very easily controllable.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/hammond-organ-thru-kemper[/SC]


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Fretless said:


> I finally got around to doing a clip for you.
> I did Jon Lord's organ solo from Deep Purples Fireball. I used the Kemper not only for distortion, but for effects too. Rotary sounds really good and is very easily controllable.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/hammond-organ-thru-kemper[/SC]



Very cool thanks!


----------



## Jujex

Any suggestions on a good metal pack?

I was looking at The Amp Factory's Producer Metal Pack, was wondering if anyone has used it.

Also if you know any good ENGL packs? Amp Factory one doesn't have ENGLs in it.


----------



## Jujex

Specially any Lead/solo packs? 

At least for Metal the KM profiles sound really good but the lead tones that I have be messing with still sound a bit artificial.


----------



## Casper777

Jujex said:


> Any suggestions on a good metal pack?
> 
> I was looking at The Amp Factory's Producer Metal Pack, was wondering if anyone has used it.
> 
> Also if you know any good ENGL packs? Amp Factory one doesn't have ENGLs in it.


 
There is one pack at TAF that is actually only ENGL's... 5-6 models... I have it and it sound quite good actually! (don't remember the name though.. "monster something "


----------



## edsped

I have a few TAF packs and overall I wasn't that impressed with the high gain profiles. I've had better luck with the SinMix stuff. JEVO's stuff is usually pretty good. FastRedPonyCar too.

My main rhythm tone for recording is "JE-E530 + Pwramp", you should find it if you search that on the Rig Exchange. It can work well for a lead tone too, depending on what you want. My main lead tone is based on a Laney GH50L patch by a guy called HAYS.


----------



## Cheap

asopala said:


> Hey guys, I'm sure this has been answered 100000 times, but what do you guys recommend for a cheaper, good sounding power amp for the unpowered kemper rack? I've been looking into the Crown, Behringer, and Carvin amps, but I'm sure there's something else. For all I know, they could suck. So, what do you recommend? I'm mainly looking for something that would justify getting a separate power amp instead of the PowerRack.



Honestly, I used my buddies Matrix GT1000FX that we split his fractal and my kemper through and it always sounded too clean/digital. One day I got tired of walking across the stage to the master rack to adjust my volume so I borrowed my friend's EHX 22 Caliber. Bought it that day, haven't looked back. Now they're making the 44 Magnum and I've seen em go for stupid cheap (~$100). 

We have a loud ass drummer, 3 guitars, vox, huge bass tones and I can't turn the volume up past half way before drowning out EVERYONE else.. and that's with a 2x12 cabinet. 

tl;dr EHX 44 Magnum. They're awesome and even though they're not crazy great build quality, you can afford to replace 5 or 6 of them before you spend the same amount of money on a 'professional' rack poweramp


----------



## Jujex

There is a 15% sale at Amp Factory if anyone is interested.


----------



## Carcaridon

Jujex said:


> There is a 15% sale at Amp Factory if anyone is interested.



Thanks for the heads up. Picked up a couple packs I've been wanting.


----------



## Force

Man, I got some research & downloading to do, just ordered a Kemper rack, can't wait to piss this stupid HD500 off.


----------



## JohnIce

Force said:


> Man, I got some research & downloading to do, just ordered a Kemper rack, can't wait to piss this stupid HD500 off.



Heh, I recently rehearsed with my band using the HD500, so they'd appreciate how much money I spend on my normal rig (Kemper, previously Axe-Fx) 

Congrats! Keep the Pod though, it's a surprisingly easy to program Midi controller for the Kemper.


----------



## Dead-Pan

Here is a quick test of the new Pure Cab setting Kemper introduced:

https://soundcloud.com/dead-pan/pure-cab-test

Guess which is which.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Interesting. ^That's a pretty big difference...1st one is Pure Cab?

Doesn't matter either way, really.....dig em both.


----------



## JohnIce

Much preferred the second tone


----------



## Dead-Pan

First was with out, second was with it on 4.5.

That was my main patch and dialed in to sound the best as is for me.

Here is a better example of the Pure Cab feature with a free 6505 Profile from Kosten:

https://soundcloud.com/dead-pan/pure-cab-test2

1. Off
2. On 1
3. On 5
4. On 10


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I liked the second sound best


----------



## mongey

Dead-Pan said:


> First was with out, second was with it on 4.5.
> 
> That was my main patch and dialed in to sound the best as is for me.
> 
> Here is a better example of the Pure Cab feature with a free 6505 Profile from Kosten:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dead-pan/pure-cab-test2
> 
> 1. Off
> 2. On 1
> 3. On 5
> 4. On 10




5


----------



## RevelGTR

Till's Raw Recto 2 is quickly becoming my go-to lead patch, it's SO responsive and clear.


----------



## Fretless

Dead-Pan said:


> Here is a quick test of the new Pure Cab setting Kemper introduced:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dead-pan/pure-cab-test
> 
> Guess which is which.



I am glad the finally put it out officially. I have been using it in the hidden settings for around 6 months now. It really improves the sound of the kemper in my opinion. Works really well with bumping your kempers sample rate to 48khz too.


----------



## aciek_l

So... Today I bought a Kemper. Damn, how amazing this thing is!


----------



## lewis

aciek_l said:


> So... Today I bought a Kemper. Damn, how amazing this thing is!



Your setup is my aim!!. Nicely done.

Ive just sold my ironheart 120watt. My band practice and live rig is a Pod HD Pro + Torpedo CAB for IRs

I have a few more things I could sell. Pedals etc. Im so tempted to buy a non powered Kemper rack for home use!!!


----------



## mlancaster1

Ok Im about to pull the trigger on either the powered rack or unpowered here in the next week or so, but my initial plan was to go with the unpowered. I was just going to run it through the power section on my 6505+ and through a mesa cab and go direct in. I'm planning on just using direct profiles through the cab, but I started thinking about the power head. Will the power head give it the same effect? I know I will have to adjust the eqs a little but will it give it a close enough feel and loudness as my peavey power amp? Or should I just save the extra cash and go the unpower rack?


----------



## Laimon

mlancaster1 said:


> Ok Im about to pull the trigger on either the powered rack or unpowered here in the next week or so, but my initial plan was to go with the unpowered. I was just going to run it through the power section on my 6505+ and through a mesa cab and go direct in. I'm planning on just using direct profiles through the cab, but I started thinking about the power head. Will the power head give it the same effect? I know I will have to adjust the eqs a little but will it give it a close enough feel and loudness as my peavey power amp? Or should I just save the extra cash and go the unpower rack?



Go powered. Loudness-wise, you have nothing to worry because it will be superloud. Tone-wise, you might have the output eq to get there...but you will. I kept my tube poweramp for like a year because I thought the KPA poweramp sucked, then I got around to tweak it so to recreate the eq shape of my tube amp, and it sounds fantastic.


----------



## mlancaster1

Im never getting rid of my 6505+ so I was curious if i would get the same results or better/worse? One thing I would like about using the peavey power amp is using two cabs at the same time. I know excessive but I like it old school sometimes, lol. If I went that wrought even with cab sims off and using direct amp profiles, I was just thinking how the sound would be going through a power amp thats already been profiled. I know it will color the sound but I don't know if thats going to be a bad thing or good thing. Also with the powered kemper can I bypass the power amp and use one of my choosing?


----------



## Force

Well, unless I can track down a used one for low enough, I'm not getting it now. Apart from being f**ked around by music stores, I've had some other expenses eat into my funds, what a crock of .....


----------



## lewis

Ok guys, I own the HD Pro and currently use it for amp and effects going direct.

I want a Kemper for home use. Would the HD Pro be worth keeping for its effects (which are pretty fantastic tbh) to use with the Kemper?. Or is the Kempers effects better or at least on par with the Pods?.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

lewis said:


> Ok guys, I own the HD Pro and currently use it for amp and effects going direct.
> 
> I want a Kemper for home use. Would the HD Pro be worth keeping for its effects (which are pretty fantastic tbh) to use with the Kemper?. Or is the Kempers effects better or at least on par with the Pods?.



The HD has more interesting and varied effects than the Kemper tbh. I actually sold my HD Pro to a guy who already has a Kemper for his band and he wanted to use the HD Pro in the effects loop. 

That said, it really depends on what you're doing- if you're planning to use the Kemper live and absolutely need those effects, keep the HD Pro. If not, sell it off; you can usually get close enough to the HD Pro's range of effects by combining your Kemper and your DAW plugins.


----------



## adriangrizzly

Bought my Kemper few months ago. Damn. Killer Unit. The only thing I miss is a editor - I'm kind of a digital guy, so I don't like do my changes on the unit itself. Favorite Profile is the Archon by Origin. Highly recommend it!

I did a quick video with the Kemper if you are interested:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rb4x_M4eWKU




aciek_l said:


> So... Today I bought a Kemper. Damn, how amazing this thing is!



Did you profile the Nolly 5150 from the AXE FX or is it back on gear exchange? Trying to find it since I bought my Kemper. Would you mind sharing the profile?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

adriangrizzly said:


> Bought my Kemper few months ago. Damn. Killer Unit. The only thing I miss is a editor - I'm kind of a digital guy, so I don't like do my changes on the unit itself. Favorite Profile is the Archon by Origin. Highly recommend it!
> 
> I did a quick video with the Kemper if you are interested:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rb4x_M4eWKU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you profile the Nolly 5150 from the AXE FX or is it back on gear exchange? Trying to find it since I bought my Kemper. Would you mind sharing the profile?



Sounds damn good man.


----------



## adriangrizzly

TheShreddinHand said:


> Sounds damn good man.



Thank you!


----------



## lewis

PlumbTheDerps said:


> The HD has more interesting and varied effects than the Kemper tbh. I actually sold my HD Pro to a guy who already has a Kemper for his band and he wanted to use the HD Pro in the effects loop.
> 
> That said, it really depends on what you're doing- if you're planning to use the Kemper live and absolutely need those effects, keep the HD Pro. If not, sell it off; you can usually get close enough to the HD Pro's range of effects by combining your Kemper and your DAW plugins.



The Kemper is going to be my home playing/recording amp. I do have full podfarm too so I could defo just use the Kemper and VST's for effects etc and keep the HD Pro for live duties.
I had debated doing HD Pro in effects loop of a Kemper for live, but really for me that is overkill. I just need a rhythm tone now seeing as for the moment live, cleans, ambiance and overlays will be pre recorded on a click.

been wanting a Kemper for so long. I get the impression that once I have it, I will never need another purchase again. Ever......


----------



## meambobbo

i don't miss any effects from my Pod HD on the Kemper, but it doesn't *yet* have cool delay/reverb effects. I have a hunch Kemper is working on that kind of stuff though - CK said a reverb upgrade is definitely on the way in one thread, and there's been LOTS of chatter for a Delay that you can assign to slots outside of the Delay slot.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Been meaning to post up pictures since I've been talking it up a lot lately, so here's my current little college apartment setup:






Just the KPA rack and M50X headphones  I've got a little bluetooth speaker for when I don't want to use headphones, but I would certainly like to upgrade to some decent monitors or a powered speaker. I also have yet to get a controller for it, but it can wait for a bit since I don't play _that_ much up here (  )

Anyway, the tones are great and this megathread has given me a lot of great pointers!


----------



## meambobbo

just wanted to give you metalheads a heads up on some commercial profiles.

Grab Black Stymphalian's new Mark IV pack and ToneHammer's Invader pack. They are basically all you will ever need for brutal metal. You can augment this with anything by Sinmix - everything from him is great.

For a more Petrucci-esque Mark IV sound, I also recommend Sweet Spot Profiles and SoundLab (SaundLeb)'s Mark IV packs. SaundLeb is revamping his site for the next couple weeks, but you can probably PM him (username Cili) on the Kemper forum in the meantime.

For a Petrucci lead tone, grab DJEMass's free Mark IIC+ profiles.

I'm also a big fan of PremierProfiles. He has a Voodoo Modded Recto that has a unique sound that's pretty awesome, as well as great JCM800, Diezel Einstein, and VH4 profiles. I really, really like the Einstein - it feels fake it's got such great note clarity, like it plays itself, but it sounds natural. Low end is tight, but the thinner strings aren't harsh.

For anything vintage Fender or Marshall, I like TopJimi. High quality across the board and cheap prices. Of course, The Amp Factory and Soundside are also popular choices.

frack, I need to quit buying profiles...but they're all different, and they're all so good.


----------



## lewis

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Been meaning to post up pictures since I've been talking it up a lot lately, so here's my current little college apartment setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the KPA rack and M50X headphones  I've got a little bluetooth speaker for when I don't want to use headphones, but I would certainly like to upgrade to some decent monitors or a powered speaker. I also have yet to get a controller for it, but it can wait for a bit since I don't play _that_ much up here (  )
> 
> Anyway, the tones are great and this megathread has given me a lot of great pointers!



Dude that case!!!. Looks amazing housed in there. Where did you get that from?


----------



## Sdrizis89

I just got a Kemper power rack! I want to run it through a focus rite scarlet 2i2 and into logic. I am not sure how to hook it up...help please!


----------



## ramses

Sdrizis89 said:


> I just got a Kemper power rack! I want to run it through a focus rite scarlet 2i2 and into logic. I am not sure how to hook it up...help please!



This is a post I made to the kemper forum, after I figured out myself how to connect to Logic, using s/pidf, to do reamping:

Logic Pro 9 + PreSonus Firebox + S/PDIF reamping for newbies. - Share tips and tricks - Kemper Profiler User Forum


----------



## Sdrizis89

ramses said:


> This is a post I made to the kemper forum, after I figured out myself how to connect to Logic, using s/pidf, to do reamping:
> 
> Logic Pro 9 + PreSonus Firebox + S/PDIF reamping for newbies. - Share tips and tricks - Kemper Profiler User Forum



My interface doesn't have s/pdif . Looking for another option


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Literally just bought my powerhead lunchbox and Mesa cab! Arrives Tuesday!


----------



## Dead-Pan

TheShreddinHand said:


> Literally just bought my powerhead lunchbox and Mesa cab! Arrives Tuesday!



Mesa cabs sound the best for me with older profiles out of all cabs I have tried with my Powerhead!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Dead-Pan said:


> Mesa cabs sound the best for me with older profiles out of all cabs I have tried with my Powerhead!



 sweet!! Used to own a traditional straight 4x12 and loved it!!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

lewis said:


> Dude that case!!!. Looks amazing housed in there. Where did you get that from?



Thanks! It's kinda deep for having on my desk, so I may be replacing it with a shallow 4U rack to save space. No odea where it came from, though; I got it used as a package deal with the KPA/case and Matrix power amp, which I later sold.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

So, first impression, the feel and overall tone of the powered toaster is awesome regardless of rig or profile. One thing that doesn't get shown much is the cleans and there were tons of great clean rigs. I was also pleasantly surprised by how good the effects are as well. Some really great examples in the stock rigs. I did go through all the stock profiles and a couple I'd downloaded, but I haven't landed on a good riff and lead tone yet. I need to spend some time on that tonight and add boosts, eqs, etc. Work to be done! Any tips, send em' my way!


----------



## Dead-Pan

What style/bands do you play?


----------



## Quitty

TheShreddinHand said:


> So, first impression, the feel and overall tone of the powered toaster is awesome regardless of rig or profile. One thing that doesn't get shown much is the cleans and there were tons of great clean rigs. I was also pleasantly surprised by how good the effects are as well. Some really great examples in the stock rigs. I did go through all the stock profiles and a couple I'd downloaded, but I haven't landed on a good riff and lead tone yet. I need to spend some time on that tonight and add boosts, eqs, etc. Work to be done! Any tips, send em' my way!



You wouldn't be the first to find Kemper's stock profiles lacking for heavier styles. Try the RE or the free rigs section.
Lasse Lammert's pack is also great if you dig the scooped 'tru metal' tones.


----------



## meambobbo

i hated the stock profiles for high gain, including Ola's and most of Keith Merrow's. This was before Lasse's pack, which was a real life-breather. Now there's lots of great free stuff. Check the kemper forum for links to Jevo's stuff. Also, DeadLightStudios, GRStudios, DJEMass, and Thumas come to mind!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I'm not huge into any of the Ola, Merrow, or Lasse profiles, TBH  although I do really like the LL German Grease and Liquid Leads cabinets  they make some of the KM profiles good to my ear, but I've still found better from the rig exchange without having to swap out cabs and stuff.


----------



## lewis

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I'm not huge into any of the Ola, Merrow, or Lasse profiles, TBH  although I do really like the LL German Grease and Liquid Leads cabinets  they make some of the KM profiles good to my ear, but I've still found better from the rig exchange without having to swap out cabs and stuff.



Ive heard this is just an out of the mix problem?. That age old "These guitars sound thin as hell" but in a mix are almost ready to go?. Is that what Ola and Keith have done?. Or are they just simply not that compatible with anyone elses style and guitars other than their own?


----------



## meambobbo

i found them not just thin but harsh even after messing with eq. like screamer on full bright tone, with maybe a cocked wah in there. maybe i should take another look, but with all the free stuff from the ppl i mentioned, they could have much nicer stock content.

EDIT compared to commercial profiles like sinmix and tonehammer, they are really thin, but sinmix and TH get excellent mixes without doing any adjustments. so i dont think its just an out the mix thing. of course that also depends on what kind of mix you want. i like a big thick tone (that sounds just wrong even as i type it), and i can always drop the perfect amount of low end in the daw


----------



## jerm

I agree, the Keith Merrow and Ola profiles are pretty bad IMO. Lammert's are really good however. 

but there are still some that are better out there, my favourite in terms of the free ones are Kosten's. His Dual Rect, SLO-100, Herbert, 6505/5150 are amazing. If you google "Kosten Kemper amps" you should find his thread on the kemper amps forum where he posts all his profiles (he doesn't put them on the RE).

As for commercial rigs, Sinmix is terribly overrated. Even though I have many of his amp packs I always regret it haha His Savage and Satan packs are not very good. His Dual Rec and 6505/5150 packs are alright, but really nothing special. The packs that I do like from him are the SLO-100 Clone and his Archon, those 2 packs are actually really good. I also really seem to hate the Buzz boost or whatever it is that he uses as an overdrive. A lot of his profiles sound thin and there always seem to be this inherit character to all his profiles, which might be the way he mics up his setups, this might only be for his older packs though because his newer Slo-100 Clone and Archon are much better so maybe he's just getting better at making the profiles...

My favourite commercial rigs are Tonehammer, JPP and The Black Stymphalian


----------



## død

Get Tonehammers 6534+ pack, and Stymphalians Dual Rec packs. Done.


----------



## jerm

død;4444406 said:


> Get Tonehammers 6534+ pack, and Stymphalians Dual Rec packs. Done.



Symphalian's Dual Rect is really good. It's a Rev. F Rectifier. All about dem 2 channel rects.


----------



## død

jerm said:


> Symphalian's Dual Rect is really good. It's a Rev. F Rectifier. All about dem 2 channel rects.



His B7K pack is godly, too.


----------



## jerm

^Yes it is haha forgot about that!


----------



## meambobbo

His ep slays as well. Worth the $5.

Def gotta rep Premier Profiles - i have all his packs but the 6505. black Stymphalian Mark IV also great, and if you want a less aggressive sound check out SoundLab and Sweet Spot Profiles Mark IVs


----------



## TheShreddinHand

meambobbo said:


> i hated the stock profiles for high gain, including Ola's and most of Keith Merrow's. This was before Lasse's pack, which was a real life-breather. Now there's lots of great free stuff. Check the kemper forum for links to Jevo's stuff. Also, *DeadLightStudios*, GRStudios, DJEMass, and Thumas come to mind!



Dude, thanks for the recommendation. I found what I needed last night going through DeadLightStudios profiles. JVM410 FTW!!! I should have known to try Marshall when all my old Line 6 amp/Pods used boosted Marshalls as my base tone. But found what I needed with the JVM!! Gets my thrash metal stuff pumping!

Although now I'm questioning whether I should have investigated Marshall cabs instead of the Mesa 4x12 I got to play through! Ah well, still sounds good!


----------



## meambobbo

My favorite JVM is by NigelK . Its the Satriani version. and its free on the exchange


----------



## Dead-Pan

I highly recommend trying ms-205h-box-22. It is free from the rig exchange, if you like Marshall.

Here is a sample clip:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dead-pan/ms-205h-box-22-test[/SC]


----------



## meambobbo

who likes the ENGL Invader? ME

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/meambobbo/kemper-tonehammer-invader-metal-w-savage-drive[/SC]

ToneHammer profile 19C boosted by Airis Effects Savage Drive.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Thanks guys, will check those out.


----------



## Alex6534

In case any of you are interested, I tried M.Britt's Driftwood profiles: 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/alex6534/kemper-m-britt-driftwood-purple-nightmare-demo[/SC]


----------



## Sdrizis89

Have you guys messed with the studio EQs high cut and low cut? For live purposes, I want to cut out that fizz and hissing you get with high gain tones. My noise gate is doing its job. I've been putting a low cut at 80 and a high cut somewhere at 10-12k. I feel that i am getting rid of the sub lows that i do not need and the hissing but I am also losing a little bit of girth on the tone. Am i setting it too extreme? Anyone else have other ideas of how to kill the hissing and sub lows? Thanks!


----------



## meambobbo

No you have it right. In a mix, they wont be missed, but just jamming solo at the crib yea i get the same vibe


----------



## meambobbo

MeAmBobbo PodHD Artist Match Pack (All Merged) - Free rigs and profiles - Kemper Profiler User Forum

62 pod hd profiles and they sound better than the pod lol


----------



## meambobbo

Def lookin for feedback on these. Want to further tweak and reprofile some of them now that i have a better understanding of what works best the JP dual recto ones actually came out sounding way better than pod without any tweaking. Vai SoL sounds on par with profiles of real amps IMO.


----------



## meambobbo

Found some issues in my Pod patches and re-profiled a bunch of them:

John Petrucci - Mark IV Rhythm, Dual Recto Rhythm
Lamb of God - Ashes of the Wake
Killswitch Engage - End of Heartache 1 & 2 (5150 and Recto)
Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Meshuggah - Chaosphere and Obzen
Scar Symmetry - Dark Matter Dimensions
TesseracT - One/Altered State/Polaris
Veil of Maya

Check the same link above, and let me know how these sound. The KPA really spruces them up after profiling. Then tweaking from there puts them in their own class. Occasionally, you can reveal a few warts from the profiling source, but overall, I don't think most people could distinguish these came from a Pod HD vs. a real amp.


----------



## curlyvice

I've been amp shopping for about a month and haven't been able to make a decision because I need to cover so many tones in the bands I'm currently in and my 5153 is not quite cutting it. I've pretty much settled on a Kemper because of it's tonal diversity and easy recording features, not to mention the potential for late night headphone practices.
I was wondering what cabs you guys have had success with running the Kemper through. I've seen the Mesa 2x12 mentioned a few times but would love to look at other options, Port City maybe?

Also, how well does it accept compressor and od type pedals?


----------



## Dead-Pan

curlyvice said:


> I've been amp shopping for about a month and haven't been able to make a decision because I need to cover so many tones in the bands I'm currently in and my 5153 is not quite cutting it. I've pretty much settled on a Kemper because of it's tonal diversity and easy recording features, not to mention the potential for late night headphone practices.
> I was wondering what cabs you guys have had success with running the Kemper through. I've seen the Mesa 2x12 mentioned a few times but would love to look at other options, Port City maybe?
> 
> Also, how well does it accept compressor and od type pedals?



I prefer FRFR speakers but in my experience Mesa cabs are my preferred with the Kemper. Their V30 has a bit less high end than other V30's, for me this is preferred.

As for Boost, it all depends on the profile. If the profile has a boost already baked in adding an external boost can give undesirable results however if the profile does not have one baked in it will react just as the actual tube amp would.

I love using my Kemper with OD808x and OD9Pro+.


----------



## curlyvice

Dead-Pan said:


> I prefer FRFR speakers but in my experience Mesa cabs are my preferred with the Kemper.



Thanks for the response, man. As far as FRFR speakers are concerned do you feel it's a significant tonal upgrade compared to regular cabs or is it more a convenience thing?


----------



## Dead-Pan

curlyvice said:


> Thanks for the response, man. As far as FRFR speakers are concerned do you feel it's a significant tonal upgrade compared to regular cabs or is it more a convenience thing?



Guitar cabinets can sound great but they sound like themselves, making many profiles sound the same.


----------



## lewis

Dead-Pan said:


> Guitar cabinets can sound great but they sound like themselves, making many profiles sound the same.


Doesnt the Kemper have a section now to effectively remove the Cab from the sound and replace it with another one or anything to mix up the sounds of profiles?.

And whats the true cab or whatever its called all about?


----------



## meambobbo

You can swap the cab, but it wont always give you the expected results. When you profile the amp-cab interaction is a big part of the sound. Its not the same as swapping cabs in real life. Merged profiles fare better in this regard, but they still arent the same as switching real cabs. I dont consider this a flaw of the kemper so much as a flaw in digital modeling altogether. With the kemper, you get the authentic sound for the amp-cab being profiled. With others, like the axe fx, authentic results depend on knowing and setting impedance curve settings between amp and cab - there is no automatic way to do this , without a lot of metadata on IRs and amp models, matched to a lengthy list of all possible combinations. But it may even boil down to amp settings, so then its impossible.

Edit: this doesnt mean swapping cabs sounds bad. Often it sounds great. With the quantity and quality of profiles out there, its a moot point for me - i rarely find myself fiddling to this degree. So the sacrifice is not really tone, but authenticity.

Pure cab is similar to dephase in the axe fx. It attempts to remove comb filters and other artifacts from close mic'ing to give a more in the room sound.


----------



## JohnIce

The Kemper cabs' dominance in the tone is one of the things I really like about the KPA. As an example, I profiled a generic JVM in a nice studio getting just the mic setup I wanted on the cab, which is the crucial thing for me. Then, I've long since switched out the actual "JVM" on the Kemper for something a lot less common without losing the character of the profile.


----------



## lewis

meambobbo said:


> You can swap the cab, but it wont always give you the expected results. When you profile the amp-cab interaction is a big part of the sound. Its not the same as swapping cabs in real life. Merged profiles fare better in this regard, but they still arent the same as switching real cabs. I dont consider this a flaw of the kemper so much as a flaw in digital modeling altogether. With the kemper, you get the authentic sound for the amp-cab being profiled. With others, like the axe fx, authentic results depend on knowing and setting impedance curve settings between amp and cab - there is no automatic way to do this , without a lot of metadata on IRs and amp models, matched to a lengthy list of all possible combinations. But it may even boil down to amp settings, so then its impossible.
> 
> Edit: this doesnt mean swapping cabs sounds bad. Often it sounds great. With the quantity and quality of profiles out there, its a moot point for me - i rarely find myself fiddling to this degree. So the sacrifice is not really tone, but authenticity.
> 
> Pure cab is similar to dephase in the axe fx. It attempts to remove comb filters and other artifacts from close mic'ing to give a more in the room sound.



wow this is great info  thanks dude. Sounds great.


----------



## meambobbo

another thing to keep in mind for cab swapping, if you make a merged profile then later want to profile the same amp, you dont need to remic it. just make a direct amp profile from a di box while the same cab is connected to the amp, then add the cab from the merged profile. this is useful if you had a killer phase-aligned multi mic setup in a great sounding room/studio, but now you're now on the road and want different amp settings or at a friends house who has a rare pedal you want to bake into the amp profile. it should sound virtually identical to profiling the whole thing exactly the same as you originally set up.


----------



## lewis

meambobbo said:


> another thing to keep in mind for cab swapping, if you make a merged profile then later want to profile the same amp, you dont need to remic it. just make a direct amp profile from a di box while the same cab is connected to the amp, then add the cab from the merged profile. this is useful if you had a killer phase-aligned multi mic setup in a great sounding room/studio, but now you're now on the road and want different amp settings or at a friends house who has a rare pedal you want to bake into the amp profile. it should sound virtually identical to profiling the whole thing exactly the same as you originally set up.



feck me. I need a kemper so bad....


----------



## Bloodshredder

lewis said:


> feck me. I need a kemper so bad....



Same here. The Rack version it shall be!


----------



## NovaLion

Does anyone have the Remote Pedal that goes with the rack yet? I'm wondering if it's worth the extra 600 or not.


----------



## edsped

The Remote is incredibly convenient and pretty small, but it all depends on your needs. You can get a Behringer FCB1010 and an UnO 4 Kemper chip for way cheaper.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

I'm trading my VHT sig:x and an orange 4x12 for a powered rack kemper this week. Am I going to be disappointed?


----------



## Dead-Pan

If you love the amp, maybe. I suppose if you did you would not be trading it though.

It's possible you will miss the amp in the room if you don't have experience with modelers. The sound from a modeler is of a miced amp and not the sound of a head direct to 4 12. 4 12 have a lot more speaker area and move more air.

For recording you will be very happy.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

I'm going to be running it into a 4x12 with vintage 30s


----------



## Sdrizis89

JaxoBuzzo said:


> I'm trading my VHT sig:x and an orange 4x12 for a powered rack kemper this week. Am I going to be disappointed?



I'd try to profile the amp first...then its like it never left


----------



## JejeLaFrite

Hi there,

Did is a comparison of different high gain amplifier models embedded in the Kemper.
The running order is the following:
1) Diezel Einstein
2) Mesa Dual rectifier
3) EVH 5150III Blue channel
4) Soldano 100
5) Laney IronHeart
6) Bogner Uberschall
7) Krank Krankenstein
8) ENGL R. Blackmore
9) Mesa Rectifier (Rev F)

All amps have the same TubeScreamer + compressor running front end as well as a 10 Band EQ in the effect loop.
No other effect applied.

https://soundcloud.com/allureofstellar/kemper-metal-amp-comparison-w-mixtest


----------



## col

edsped said:


> The Remote is incredibly convenient and pretty small, but it all depends on your needs. You can get a Behringer FCB1010 and an UnO 4 Kemper chip for way cheaper.



But the FCB is HUGE.  I sold mine since I was just using it to turn the delay on and off.


----------



## lewis

JejeLaFrite said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Did is a comparison of different high gain amplifier models embedded in the Kemper.
> The running order is the following:
> 1) Diezel Einstein
> 2) Mesa Dual rectifier
> 3) EVH 5150III Blue channel
> 4) Soldano 100
> 5) Laney IronHeart
> 6) Bogner Uberschall
> 7) Krank Krankenstein
> 8) ENGL R. Blackmore
> 9) Mesa Rectifier (Rev F)
> 
> All amps have the same TubeScreamer + compressor running front end as well as a 10 Band EQ in the effect loop.
> No other effect applied.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/allureofstellar/kemper-metal-amp-comparison-w-mixtest



LOVE THAT EVH  and the Bogner/krank are decent but that ENGL I place as 2nd fave I think.


----------



## JejeLaFrite

lewis said:


> LOVE THAT EVH  and the Bogner/krank are decent but that ENGL I place as 2nd fave I think.



Thanks Lewis !
I got several positive feedback about the EVH 
Personally, the Soldano is the perfect trade off for what I'm looking for


----------



## JohnIce

This came out sounding a bit ass, so why not share it?  Mucked around with drums and ended up with an unusable riff, thought I might as well share it with you guys  This is the cab from my own profile with a JCM from the rig exchange. The midi bass kinda brings the meh though 
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/rhinestone-music/this-is-what-happens-when-you-start-with-the-drums-demo-1[/sc]


----------



## InFlames235

Hi everyone, complete Kemper noob here thinking of making the switch to the digital world. I just received a new tube amp and it's great and all, but I feel like it's overkill for me in my tiny SF apartment and I really need a lot more versatility than even a single tube amp can get me. I can't even imagine how many tube amps I've been through over the years and how they've all fallen short in one area or another (not to mention the maintenance and noise just from being a tube amp in the first place). How many in this thread completely did away with their tube amps for a Kemper? Is it REALLY as good as people say it is?


----------



## Quitty

You'll find many detailed opinions scattered around this thread and elsewhere.
The short answer is 'yes', but you should know the device's limitations - it emulates a recording setup. Anything else is a bonus.
That's not to say you can't run it through a guitar cab or amp, or that you can't have many amp settings - but the way to do it might not be as straightforward.

Good luck!


----------



## mikernaut

directed towards Inflames235- I'm running the Kemper into a Fryette 2/50/2 poweramp and 2 Fryette Fatbottom cabs... in a Studio apartment, hahaha. Obviously I still can't turn it up very loud. I personally like the "added color" the power amp and cabs give it, and I have built my patches without turning cab sims off within the Kemper. I had a Axe FX Ultra before and find the Kemper to be less tweaking and better results for my needs.

I have tried plugging headphones in when trying to be quiet and found my patches sounded drastically different without the power amp and cabs. All in all it will come down to some playing around and personal preference.


----------



## Smoked Porter

I got rid of all my tube amps when I got the Kemper, but if I could afford it, I would have kept them too, just because amps are fun. The Kemper does everything I want though, and sounds great at low volume through my cheap AV40 monitors, or when it's loud through my FRFR. Since you're looking for great tone, versatility, and volume control, I'd say a Kemper or Fractal is exactly what you need.


----------



## Casper777

InFlames235 said:


> Hi everyone, complete Kemper noob here thinking of making the switch to the digital world. I just received a new tube amp and it's great and all, but I feel like it's overkill for me in my tiny SF apartment and I really need a lot more versatility than even a single tube amp can get me. I can't even imagine how many tube amps I've been through over the years and how they've all fallen short in one area or another (not to mention the maintenance and noise just from being a tube amp in the first place). How many in this thread completely did away with their tube amps for a Kemper? Is it REALLY as good as people say it is?



I'm 39 and also had MANY great tube amps over the years... Hughes & Kettner, Mesa Boogie Triaxis full rack stuff, ENGL SE 670 and Viktor Smolski...

I bought my Kemper in April this year, just the day after one gig where I had the worst sound ever with my tube head, given the typical "turn your volume lower" thing... yep at 0.5 master, tube head sound like ....!

I must say the Kemper is THAT good and in addition, it's FUN!!! 
My band mates find that the sound is as good as before. The people that come to gigs.. well they don't care actually, they just want great songs


----------



## JohnIce

Experimented with an effect called the Wah Flanger to give the guitars some personality. Being a fan of comb filtering I wanted to be able to get that effect on any profile, not just the ones mic'd that way. I feel like this effect gets the job done  Turning it off and on throughout this clip.

In case the comments don't show up, it starts with it on.
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/rhinestone-music/kemper-wah-flanger-experiment[/sc]


----------



## lewis

Saw Heart of a coward last night, their Kempers sounded unreal. Amazing love guitar tones. GAS INCREASING


----------



## crankyrayhanky

InFlames235 said:


> I just received a new tube amp and it's great and all, but I feel like it's overkill for me in my tiny SF apartment and I really need a lot more versatility than even a single tube amp can get me.


You sir, are the ideal person to have a Kemper. It rules in studio/headphone environment. Super magical in these applications



InFlames235 said:


> I can't even imagine how many tube amps I've been through over the years and how they've all fallen short in one area or another (not to mention the maintenance and noise just from being a tube amp in the first place).


Kemper is super fun in that you can usually find a lot of amps that you had over the years and it brings back the cool vibes.



InFlames235 said:


> How many in this thread completely did away with their tube amps for a Kemper?


No, I keep collecting amps. I have 3 going on 4. I love the live vibe of a tube amp cooking. That being said, I could probably ditch most of them, but I would try to keep one around if possible. I sold off most of my older amps because I onl;t want to deal with maintenance issues and only keep the modern ones which are all less than 5 years old. If you need the cash, flip them all especially if you are stuck in an apartment setting. 




InFlames235 said:


> Is it REALLY as good as people say it is?


Studio: YES!!!
Live stage di to PA: YES
Live to cab at a loud practice room: only ok but it will work


----------



## lewis

it feels great to say this but, Im finally a Kemper owner!!!!.

Got one (non powered rack) arriving tomorrow with the Remote. Hell yeah!!!


----------



## Guamskyy

Does anyone have any good Two Rock Amp sims? The ones on the exchange are pretty good but I'm wanting a little more options.


----------



## meambobbo

@lewis, do yourself a favor and buy your favorite amps from Guido available here:
Kemper Amp Profiles |

They are currently half-price packs - nobody has cheaper and great quality. Also, CiliLabs is running a 5 euro/pack special now until the end of the year. His stuff is really great and each pack has ~30-40 profiles.
Products / CiliLab KPA Profiles

Also be sure to be sure to check out Lasse Lammert's free stuff. it's additional factory content available from the kemper site if it's not already on your KPA.

DJEMass has killer Boogie Mark IIC+ profiles:
http://markiicplusprofiled.jimdo.com/

Thumas has excellent Mark III and Powerball profiles. on the rig exchange.

Jevo gave away all his stuff for free as well:
All my rigs free now - Free rigs and profiles - Kemper Profiler User Forum

R.U.Sirius has good free stuff that's not on the exchange, but I have it on my site, as well as Tim Owens HAWP sessions that feature some excellent HBE-100 profiles (see the excel file for the breakdown on sessions):
Directory /kemper/HAWP
Directory /kemper/r_u_sirius

And speaking of HBE's check out Dill and geese's profiles of this amp. Also, check out Erson Studios free stuff - it's quite nice. Infinity Horizons has great stuff too. all on the rig exchange

When it comes to other commercial stuff, Sinmix, ToneHammer, Black Stymphalian, Top Jimi, Premier Profiles, Michael Britt, and The Amp Factory all put out quality stuff.


----------



## meambobbo

@Guamskyy, TAF has a bunch:
Rock Coral &#8211; 12 Profiles | The Amp Factory...Sounds of the past, present and future


----------



## lewis

meambobbo said:


> @lewis, do yourself a favor and buy your favorite amps from Guido available here:
> Kemper Amp Profiles |
> 
> They are currently half-price packs - nobody has cheaper and great quality. Also, CiliLabs is running a 5 euro/pack special now until the end of the year. His stuff is really great and each pack has ~30-40 profiles.
> Products / CiliLab KPA Profiles
> 
> Also be sure to be sure to check out Lasse Lammert's free stuff. it's additional factory content available from the kemper site if it's not already on your KPA.
> 
> DJEMass has killer Boogie Mark IIC+ profiles:
> Home - MARKIIC plus PROFILED
> 
> Thumas has excellent Mark III and Powerball profiles. on the rig exchange.
> 
> Jevo gave away all his stuff for free as well:
> All my rigs free now - Free rigs and profiles - Kemper Profiler User Forum
> 
> R.U.Sirius has good free stuff that's not on the exchange, but I have it on my site, as well as Tim Owens HAWP sessions that feature some excellent HBE-100 profiles (see the excel file for the breakdown on sessions):
> Directory /kemper/HAWP
> Directory /kemper/r_u_sirius
> 
> And speaking of HBE's check out Dill and geese's profiles of this amp. Also, check out Erson Studios free stuff - it's quite nice. Infinity Horizons has great stuff too. all on the rig exchange
> 
> When it comes to other commercial stuff, Sinmix, ToneHammer, Black Stymphalian, Top Jimi, Premier Profiles, Michael Britt, and The Amp Factory all put out quality stuff.



wow thanks man, appreciate all the info and insight. I have already checked out Sinmixs stuff and funnily enough my bands bassist knows Stymphalian personally so that will be a cool route to go aswell but I didnt know about Jevo so ive downloaded his collection ready for when it arrives 

Surprising how small the profile sounds are?. I never realised


----------



## meambobbo

yup, and according to Cliff and some of his followers, it's proof that the KPA is technically inferior. then you play it...

the files do not contain IR's. they are really just a bunch of settings. The KPA has one, maybe 2 amp models, and the profile data just configures them. Even the cab/mic simulation uses some parameterized algorithm rather than IR's. That doesn't mean everything is tweakable - most things are set by the profiling process and cannot be changed. However, there are still plenty of parameters to tweak, plus the profiles respond like the real amp, so you can put pedals in front the unit, or virtual pedals in the KPA signal chain, and you'll get the expected result for the real world equivalent.


----------



## lewis

meambobbo said:


> yup, and *according to Cliff and some of his followers*, it's proof that the KPA is technically inferior. then you play it...
> 
> the files do not contain IR's. they are really just a bunch of settings. The KPA has one, maybe 2 amp models, and the profile data just configures them. Even the cab/mic simulation uses some parameterized algorithm rather than IR's. That doesn't mean everything is tweakable - most things are set by the profiling process and cannot be changed. However, there are still plenty of parameters to tweak, plus the profiles respond like the real amp, so you can put pedals in front the unit, or virtual pedals in the KPA signal chain, and you'll get the expected result for the real world equivalent.



God he annoys me, he seems so stuck up and has too much tunnel vision over his own product. Sure have faith in your product and ideals but dont put down rival products. Thats all I see him do and was of the main reasons I DIDNT want to get an Axe Fx.
Stuck up moron. Is he product great?. Sure, do I ever want it...no thanks.

that is incredible. Its so clever how the Kemper works. 

UPDATE: Today it and the remote got delivered....BUT  
The shop I ordered it new from has sent the Toaster version instead of the Rack version I ordered, by mistake.

I phoned them and explained and annoyingly because of the way UPS works (or doesnt?), they cant sort it out over the weekend at all now. So it means the replacement isnt getting dispatched until Monday for a Tues delivery/swap.

frustrating I have a Kemper sitting in my apartment living room I CANT play because its the wrong one, and wont get the correct one until Tuesday. Thank god its only a few days... even that will be torture.


----------



## meambobbo

that is torture!!!! sorry, man.

I have seen Cliff say that the Kemper is a good product, but its always in this condescending way, and only after years of spreading FUD regarding how it operates. It's certainly not a mentality I want to support. But really the KPA is better at core tones IMHO.


----------



## Axayacatl

lewis said:


> God he annoys me,* he seems so stuck up* and has _*too much tunnel vision over his own product*_. Sure have *faith* in your product and ideals _*but dont put down rival products*_. Thats *all I see him do* and was of the main reasons I DIDNT want to get an Axe Fx.
> *Stuck up moron. *Is he product great?. Sure, do I ever want it...no thanks.
> 
> that is incredible. _*Its so clever how the Kemper works.*_


----------



## lewis

Axayacatl said:


>



cliff?


----------



## GBH14

Looking for some profile recommendations.. 

I've had my kemper just over a year and have been using mainly the 'fluff' 5150 III profile but havent used any of the new offerings.

What good profiles are out there on the rig exchange that are worth checking out? Ive tried ordering by rating and flicking through but they are a bit hit or miss. I'm looking along the lines of 5150, 6505, 5150III, Mesa dual rec, etc

Any paid profiles along the same lines that are worth the money over the free offerings?

Cheers


----------



## Alex6534

I recommend everyone to try Origin Audio's new uberschall pack, fits perfectly in the mix and in rehearsals. I'm using it with a carvin dc727 maple/walnut and bkp blackhawks. 

This is his official clip:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/origin-audio/origin-audio-bognarr-uvershall-profiles[/SC]


----------



## jerm

GBH14 said:


> Looking for some profile recommendations..
> 
> I've had my kemper just over a year and have been using mainly the 'fluff' 5150 III profile but havent used any of the new offerings.
> 
> What good profiles are out there on the rig exchange that are worth checking out? Ive tried ordering by rating and flicking through but they are a bit hit or miss. I'm looking along the lines of 5150, 6505, 5150III, Mesa dual rec, etc
> 
> Any paid profiles along the same lines that are worth the money over the free offerings?
> 
> Cheers


look up "kosten kemper amp forum" and you'll find his thread. He's got a lot of amazing profiles.


----------



## GBH14

jerm said:


> look up "kosten kemper amp forum" and you'll find his thread. He's got a lot of amazing profiles.



Thanks. Will check them out


----------



## lewis

i physically ache because ive been playing the kemper non stop since it arrived... what a piece of kit


----------



## PunchLine

lewis said:


> i physically ache because ive been playing the kemper non stop since it arrived... what a piece of kit



+1


----------



## ampjunkie

I know there have been plenty of Kemper vs Fractal discussions on the net and this forum, but I thought I'd suggest one more that has some different perspectives and insight, with some theory thrown in:

Digital Modeling of Amps: Kemper vs Fractal | Modern Mojo Guitars


----------



## JohnIce

ampjunkie said:


> I know there have been plenty of Kemper vs Fractal discussions on the net and this forum, but I thought I'd suggest one more that has some different perspectives and insight, with some theory thrown in:
> 
> Digital Modeling of Amps: Kemper vs Fractal | Modern Mojo Guitars



Having gone the same route (but with an Axe Std instead of Ultra) this was pretty much my reasoning too. My only reason for switching was the sound, but I do find the KPA to be much lower maintenance as well. I am so happy to not have to bother with firmware updates anymore. So many amazing tones I've dialed in on my Axe only to lose them in a firmware update. "Just learned what the transformer match knob does? Well now we've deleted it and added 3 other knobs instead! Your sound is sh*t again! Enjoy your weekend!"

I also really appreciate the fact that the Kemper's profiles are in no particular order, and you can duplicate a profile as many times as you like. On the Axe, whichever patch you had on slot #1 was always gonna be #1 and if you wanted to change it, you had to permanently change that original patch. For example, I just moved my lead tone from the left end of my midi pedal to the right end. Took seconds on the KPA but would've been too much of a hassle to even bother with on the Axe.

- edit - I do miss the Sag knob on the Axe though. Turning it up tamed any shrill pinch harmonics to get that smooth, wah-like character that Petrucci, Timmons, Lukather and all those guys are known for in their leads. The Kemper doesn't have that, and its Sag knob does something else.


----------



## edsped

I have a bunch of thoughts regarding that article, but my first one is this: why don't more people talk about preset switching lag? The Axe FX STILL has a noticeable gap when switching presets. This is unacceptable to me. Thankfully it doesn't really affect me since I use scenes for my "preset" switching, but I still think it's ridiculous. And setting up usable spillover between presets is hopeless. X/Y switching is also pointless in most cases where I would use it (switching between different amps, for example) because that has an even bigger dropout than switching presets. Proper spillover on the Kemper is effortless and works perfectly, they nailed that. Switching presets within a performance is also seamless. Switching presets between different performances is unusable IMO, too much latency, but I suppose it wasn't meant to function that way.


----------



## JohnIce

Speaking of switching between performances, I have a little problem someone here might be able to help with.

I'm using a PodHD500 as a midi switch, and whenever I press 1B, it sends me to program change #6 which is slot one of performance two on the kemper  On the pod, switches 1A, 1C and 1D all send out the correct values, it's just 1B that sends me off.

I feel like I've tried a whole bunch of stuff to rectify it on the Pod, so now I'm thinking the problem is somewhere in the Kemper.


----------



## lewis

was getting some high rings/feedback issues at my first practice with the Kemper. Was running the gain knob at under noon, was using a distortion pedal first in the chain with a noise gate stomp directly after set as high as 7.5 plus the global noise gate was upto something like 5.

Anytime I cranked the volume there was that annoying feedback. Mostly happened on anything palm muted i.e CHUGS. Muting the strings stopped it.

Pickups are the Lace Deathbar/ X bar which are very very noiseless usually.

Layout wise I was standing/sitting right next to the Kemper and also directly below a PA speaker. Ive come from an HD Pro to this and I used to have to have the PAD switch engaged on the Pod to help my guitar from not squeeling etc. Which seemed to work.

I also have a Feedback destroyer connected to the PA which normally works great for eliminating feedback but that wasnt helping my Kemper problem at all.

Cant see my pickups having that microphonic problem given their Laces and I dont know how you could "Wax pot them". Im going to buy some copper shielding to totally cover the cavities in my guitars to hope that fixes the problems.

Would how Im standing in my practice room (i.e right next to the Kemper and PA speaker) be causing the problem?.

Also how do I change the input sensitivity on the Kemper?. It might be too high for the pickups. Its not a gain problem but more a volume problem for the feedback as I never have gain high. Under noon and the distortion pedal is clean boost. Volume max, gain 0 type setting. Its all on the high frequencies not the low. I have a gruvgear string wrap to stop un wanted string noise/ringing etc.

Anyone got any answers?. Ive read loads of people having this issue on the Kemper forums. Firmware seems to be the latest one I have the 3: whatever it is.

EDIT: Do I have Master volume up high and normal volume -18 etc, or is it best to have Master volume down and normal volume cranked?. I wasnt getting clipping because none of the input lights were flashing red. AND I tried pushing the ground switch in and out and neither position seemed to change anything.

Also there is nothing under my pickups in the cavities. The laces are very thin and are like the shape of bridges almost, there is a large space under them between the roof of the pickup and floor of the pickup cavity in the guitar. Would that space cause problems?. If so I will plug it with plenty of foam etc


----------



## jjcor

> Would how Im standing in my practice room (i.e right next to the Kemper and PA speaker) be causing the problem?.



I had this problem as well. Then I moved away from my kemper and turned away from it as well and that took care of the problem. But I also have to crank my noise gate as well once I start getting loud with it. And I think theres a kemper video on how to adjust the input sensitivity so you can lower in input for higher output pickups.


----------



## edsped

lewis said:


> was getting some high rings/feedback issues at my first practice with the Kemper. Was running the gain knob at under noon, was using a distortion pedal first in the chain with a noise gate stomp directly after set as high as 7.5 plus the global noise gate was upto something like 5.
> 
> Anytime I cranked the volume there was that annoying feedback. Mostly happened on anything palm muted i.e CHUGS. Muting the strings stopped it.
> 
> Pickups are the Lace Deathbar/ X bar which are very very noiseless usually.
> 
> Layout wise I was standing/sitting right next to the Kemper and also directly below a PA speaker. Ive come from an HD Pro to this and I used to have to have the PAD switch engaged on the Pod to help my guitar from not squeeling etc. Which seemed to work.
> 
> I also have a Feedback destroyer connected to the PA which normally works great for eliminating feedback but that wasnt helping my Kemper problem at all.
> 
> Cant see my pickups having that microphonic problem given their Laces and I dont know how you could "Wax pot them". Im going to buy some copper shielding to totally cover the cavities in my guitars to hope that fixes the problems.
> 
> Would how Im standing in my practice room (i.e right next to the Kemper and PA speaker) be causing the problem?.
> 
> Also how do I change the input sensitivity on the Kemper?. It might be too high for the pickups. Its not a gain problem but more a volume problem for the feedback as I never have gain high. Under noon and the distortion pedal is clean boost. Volume max, gain 0 type setting. Its all on the high frequencies not the low. I have a gruvgear string wrap to stop un wanted string noise/ringing etc.
> 
> Anyone got any answers?. Ive read loads of people having this issue on the Kemper forums. Firmware seems to be the latest one I have the 3: whatever it is.
> 
> EDIT: Do I have Master volume up high and normal volume -18 etc, or is it best to have Master volume down and normal volume cranked?. I wasnt getting clipping because none of the input lights were flashing red. AND I tried pushing the ground switch in and out and neither position seemed to change anything.
> 
> Also there is nothing under my pickups in the cavities. The laces are very thin and are like the shape of bridges almost, there is a large space under them between the roof of the pickup and floor of the pickup cavity in the guitar. Would that space cause problems?. If so I will plug it with plenty of foam etc



The Clean Sens setting in the Input menu is gonna control your input gain, although if the input LED wasn't flashing red then it should be fine. Doubt the input gain would be causing your problem anyway unless it was WAY too high, and you'd probably know because your tone would be overgained. 

What exactly are you referring to with the Master volume vs. normal volume stuff? The Master volume knob on the front can be linked to any number of the main output volumes (main, monitor, direct, headphones) in the Output menu, it doesn't control any unique parameter of its own. 

I never used noise gate effect blocks and I usually kept my input noise gate between 3-4 and locked for all patches, I never had issues at high volumes. Move away from the speakers. If that doesn't help, you might need to cut back on your high end or gain.

The gain level for each rig depends on what was profiled, it's not exactly universal. You could still have a lot of gain even with it around noon. The level control on the drive blocks is also more sensitive than you might think, maxing it out will be a pretty strong boost. I think I normally had mine around or below 3 o'clock when using the TS model, even less if I used the Rat.


----------



## ara_

lewis said:


> ...
> Also there is nothing under my pickups in the cavities. The laces are very thin and are like the shape of bridges almost, there is a large space under them between the roof of the pickup and floor of the pickup cavity in the guitar. Would that space cause problems?. If so I will plug it with plenty of foam etc



As far as I know, such problems can totally be caused by space under the pickups.
I can't guarantee it will solve the feedback problems completely, but I'd try to stuff some foam under there ASAP.


----------



## lewis

edsped said:


> The Clean Sens setting in the Input menu is gonna control your input gain, although if the input LED wasn't flashing red then it should be fine. Doubt the input gain would be causing your problem anyway unless it was WAY too high, and you'd probably know because your tone would be overgained.
> 
> What exactly are you referring to with the Master volume vs. normal volume stuff? The Master volume knob on the front can be linked to any number of the main output volumes (main, monitor, direct, headphones) in the Output menu, it doesn't control any unique parameter of its own.
> 
> I never used noise gate effect blocks and I usually kept my input noise gate between 3-4 and locked for all patches, I never had issues at high volumes. Move away from the speakers. If that doesn't help, you might need to cut back on your high end or gain.
> 
> The gain level for each rig depends on what was profiled, it's not exactly universal. You could still have a lot of gain even with it around noon. The level control on the drive blocks is also more sensitive than you might think, maxing it out will be a pretty strong boost. I think I normally had mine around or below 3 o'clock when using the TS model, even less if I used the Rat.



Regards to the master volume vs the other volume knob. I just mean for getting more volume. Would I raise the master volume knob to get it louder, or keep that at its default setting and raise the normal volume knob?.

I did check the gain because If I went under 4 (which is around what I was on) then I suddenly had no sustain etc. Trust me I use an 8 string and I cant have loads of gain because there is then 9 clarity. There was NOT loads of gain here. Plus I tried turning the OD pedal down to about 3 level and it didnt actually stop the problem.


I think its a combo of standing directly next to the amp and PA speaker AND the pickup cavity being totally empty.


----------



## lewis

ara_ said:


> As far as I know, such problems can totally be caused by space under the pickups.
> I can't guarantee it will solve the feedback problems completely, but I'd try to stuff some foam under there ASAP.



Thought this might be the case. Ok In that case I will copper shield all the cavities and behind the covers on the back. And then load the space up with plenty of foam and see if that helps.


----------



## edsped

lewis said:


> Regards to the master volume vs the other volume knob. I just mean for getting more volume. Would I raise the master volume knob to get it louder, or keep that at its default setting and raise the normal volume knob?.
> 
> I did check the gain because If I went under 4 (which is around what I was on) then I suddenly had no sustain etc. Trust me I use an 8 string and I cant have loads of gain because there is then 9 clarity. There was NOT loads of gain here. Plus I tried turning the OD pedal down to about 3 level and it didnt actually stop the problem.
> 
> 
> I think its a combo of standing directly next to the amp and PA speaker AND the pickup cavity being totally empty.



Master Volume will control the output of the Kemper in some form. The regular Volume knob is for the rig volume, so basically it's your preset volume. It's mostly for balancing volume levels between different rigs and boosting lead presets. It should be pretty close to noon for most rigs unless whoever profiled it did something weird. Turning rig volume up too high will make your output clip.


----------



## lewis

edsped said:


> Master Volume will control the output of the Kemper in some form. The regular Volume knob is for the rig volume, so basically it's your preset volume. It's mostly for balancing volume levels between different rigs and boosting lead presets. It should be pretty close to noon for most rigs unless whoever profiled it did something weird. Turning rig volume up too high will make your output clip.



Thanks for clearing that up dude  so normal rig volume will be 0.0 default and I would just turn the Kemper up using the Master knob


----------



## PunchLine

ampjunkie said:


> I know there have been plenty of Kemper vs Fractal discussions on the net and this forum, but I thought I'd suggest one more that has some different perspectives and insight, with some theory thrown in:
> 
> Digital Modeling of Amps: Kemper vs Fractal | Modern Mojo Guitars



Great article!

I haven't used the Fractal personally but did a lot research on it after seeing it used by lots of studios and by some very important musicians, and quickly decided that it was not for me. The main reason was the user interface and that it required quite a bit of tweaking. I have very limited time for playing music and practicing so I kind of dislike hw and sw that require me to devote a lot time (this is subjective I know) to operate them efficiently. I heard about Kemper later towards the end of 2014, and immediately fell in love with it. To me, it sounds really really really good, it is super easy to operate (again for me ) and it comes with tons of free profiles, which continue to grow in number every day.

Among the factory rigs, to which new ones are added periodically, and the free rigs, you can find some amazing tones for home use, recording and live purposes. Most of the time I need to use headphones not to disturb my kids. After purchasing the Kemper my practice time increased significantly stealing from sleep time and other non-sense activity time and I started to record many more ideas and tunes. Another very important thing about the KPA for me is the bass profiles. The new bass rig pack II has great profiles in it and I am now playing and recording bass more often.

Finally the easy profiling process allows you to profile your own or borrowed favorite amps, pedals, color boxes etc. and this whole activity going around right now is building an amp sound museum in my opinion. Ace of the Skunk Anansie talks about this during his interview about his signature pack on youtube.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

I AB this exact issue many times
The Kemper seems to feedback a whole quicker at band practice than the amp.
My amp needs no gate, the Kemper needs a bunch when the volume of the band gets cooking
Studio/home & big stage no issues

Not a great practice rig for this reason


----------



## edsped

Are you running the Kemper through a guitar cab? And are you EQing it for practice volume?


----------



## lewis

crankyrayhanky said:


> I AB this exact issue many times
> The Kemper seems to feedback a whole quicker at band practice than the amp.
> My amp needs no gate, the Kemper needs a bunch when the volume of the band gets cooking
> Studio/home & big stage no issues
> 
> Not a great practice rig for this reason



its bizarre. Ive only had the 1 band practice with it so I will try some more things this sunday.


----------



## lewis

edsped said:


> Are you running the Kemper through a guitar cab? And are you EQing it for practice volume?



no cab, going direct to the PA /desk. I tried an XLR cable first, then tried a 1/4 jack cable to see if that made any difference to the feedback, it didnt so went back to XLR.

I was tweaking the tone whilst jamming at band volume. But nothing stopped it. I even have a feedback destroyer connected to the Desk and that did nothing and I was using the global gate and a noise gate in the chain on the Kemper (so 2 gates) and I was still getting the high squel/ring after every piece of playing I did.


----------



## jerm

Kemper tones!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ezerath/feared-mass-destruction-mix[/SC]


----------



## crankyrayhanky

lewis said:


> no cab, going direct to the PA /desk. I tried an XLR cable first, then tried a 1/4 jack cable to see if that made any difference to the feedback, it didnt so went back to XLR.
> 
> I was tweaking the tone whilst jamming at band volume. But nothing stopped it. I even have a feedback destroyer connected to the Desk and that did nothing and I was using the global gate and a noise gate in the chain on the Kemper (so 2 gates) and I was still getting the high squel/ring after every piece of playing I did.




I don't know if it was stated, but did you try through another hi gain amp? 
Just to eliminate any potential issues with your guitar/pickups


----------



## lewis

crankyrayhanky said:


> I don't know if it was stated, but did you try through another hi gain amp?
> Just to eliminate any potential issues with your guitar/pickups



im the only guitarist and the Kemper was the only thing at my practice space so didnt have the luxury of trying a different amp. BUT...I did get this problem on the HD Pro i was using just prior to owning the Kemper with the same guitar. I have since moved the room around now though so Im right near the amp (kemper) and right under the speaker. Im sure thats whats doing it tbh


----------



## edsped

lewis said:


> no cab, going direct to the PA /desk. I tried an XLR cable first, then tried a 1/4 jack cable to see if that made any difference to the feedback, it didnt so went back to XLR.
> 
> I was tweaking the tone whilst jamming at band volume. But nothing stopped it. I even have a feedback destroyer connected to the Desk and that did nothing and I was using the global gate and a noise gate in the chain on the Kemper (so 2 gates) and I was still getting the high squel/ring after every piece of playing I did.



Whoops, I thought you were a different guy with a similar problem, didn't realize you were the same guy because I was too lazy to scroll up and check


----------



## lewis

Ok so I had my second practice yesterday with the Kemper.
I added 2 gates in the chain plus used the global gate. I had a compressor first, then a hard gate set to something like 7, then a green scream (clean boost), then another hardgate set to like 7.5. The amps Gain was on like 3-4 (and I mean like bar wise NOT o clock). I was also using the global gate on about 6

I was still getting it, I turned the input sensitivity for distortion right down and it sorta helped but also just reduced sustain and signal strength (obv). I changed the position of the ground switch and that didnt really help. 

We have reverb on the vocals, Im right next to the drum kit, the amp and also below a PA speaker. Is this all the issue instead of the the Kemper itself. We get like a weird ring through the PA speakers that seems attached to reverb or something.

I may have to just keep the Kemper for Live use and home use and use the HD Pro for practices which I have been using for years in the same room, with the same guitar, without these problems. But then we have just rotated the room layout around and its all happened the same time I bought the Kemper so it could be I will get similar issues with the HD Pro if I tried it based on room layout.


----------



## JohnIce

lewis said:


> Ok so I had my second practice yesterday with the Kemper.
> I added 2 gates in the chain plus used the global gate. I had a compressor first, then a hard gate set to something like 7, then a green scream (clean boost), then another hardgate set to like 7.5. The amps Gain was on like 3-4 (and I mean like bar wise NOT o clock). I was also using the global gate on about 6
> 
> I was still getting it, I turned the input sensitivity for distortion right down and it sorta helped but also just reduced sustain and signal strength (obv). I changed the position of the ground switch and that didnt really help.
> 
> We have reverb on the vocals, Im right next to the drum kit, the amp and also below a PA speaker. Is this all the issue instead of the the Kemper itself. We get like a weird ring through the PA speakers that seems attached to reverb or something.
> 
> I may have to just keep the Kemper for Live use and home use and use the HD Pro for practices which I have been using for years in the same room, with the same guitar, without these problems. But then we have just rotated the room layout around and its all happened the same time I bought the Kemper so it could be I will get similar issues with the HD Pro if I tried it based on room layout.



All I know is that signal chain sounds pretty crazy. Not crazy on a Pod maybe, but crazy on a Kemper. The compressor and green screamer, do you need those just to shape the tone? In that case maybe the profile is just not right for you to begin with, there's also ways of using the parameters in the amp section to do a lot of the stuff those stomps do. Compressors in particular can very easily cause feedback and noise, they're notoriously difficult to use with high gain guitar sounds. And the green screamer isn't all that amazing either, lots of experienced KPA users are underwhelmed by it compared to the real thing.

For reference, I never use extra gates nor compressors, and rarely even a boost stomp. With the right profile, I just don't see the need for them.


----------



## lewis

JohnIce said:


> All I know is that signal chain sounds pretty crazy. Not crazy on a Pod maybe, but crazy on a Kemper. The compressor and green screamer, do you need those just to shape the tone? In that case maybe the profile is just not right for you to begin with, there's also ways of using the parameters in the amp section to do a lot of the stuff those stomps do. Compressors in particular can very easily cause feedback and noise, they're notoriously difficult to use with high gain guitar sounds. And the green screamer isn't all that amazing either, lots of experienced KPA users are underwhelmed by it compared to the real thing.
> 
> For reference, I never use extra gates nor compressors, and rarely even a boost stomp. With the right profile, I just don't see the need for them.



Can I add, like i mentioned in my previous posts, my first practice with the Kemper where these problems started I was ONLY using a green scream and 1 noise gate, with global gain again on like 10oclock type thing. So first time around with the problems I had no compressor whatsoever. I only added one to the chain yesterday because Ive lowered my gain SOOOO much including adding yet another gate to cut out feedback that Ive got about 4 seconds of sustain. I added the compressor first to just try and give me sustain back, fighting against the Gates......


----------



## ara_

lewis said:


> Can I add, like i mentioned in my previous posts, my first practice with the Kemper where these problems started I was ONLY using a green scream and 1 noise gate, with global gain again on like 10oclock type thing. So first time around with the problems I had no compressor whatsoever. I only added one to the chain yesterday because Ive lowered my gain SOOOO much including adding yet another gate to cut out feedback that Ive got about 4 seconds of sustain. I added the compressor first to just try and give me sustain back, fighting against the Gates......



I'm guessing that it's not the Kemper's fault, or at least not only. I would bring the POD for a sanity-check, and, assuming the POD also has feedback, try to change your practice setup a bit.
I haven't really heard about the Kemper having worse feedback issues than other amps, but it's also possible that it's the rig's fault.
Did you try different rigs with a similar gain level?


----------



## lewis

ara_ said:


> I'm guessing that it's not the Kemper's fault, or at least not only. I would bring the POD for a sanity-check, and, assuming the POD also has feedback, try to change your practice setup a bit.
> I haven't really heard about the Kemper having worse feedback issues than other amps, but it's also possible that it's the rig's fault.
> *Did you try different rigs with a similar gain level*?



yeah I started out using an EVH profile, then switched to a Blackstar series one profile and both had the squeal. The output of the Kemper seems pretty huge compared to the Pod too. Like the Kempers output lights are green so no clipping, but its still really really swelling the PA speakers and sounds like its clipping (even when the Kemper says it isnt). I have to have bass like minus 6 or something to remove the swell. 

I dont know, just seems odd. I might have to plug the HD PRO back in and test it as you say. I still think it could be the layout of the room now tbh. Im probably too close to everything including the vocalists mic. But that would only explain the ring/squeel and not the massive output.


----------



## JohnIce

lewis said:


> yeah I started out using an EVH profile, then switched to a Blackstar series one profile and both had the squeal. The output of the Kemper seems pretty huge compared to the Pod too. Like the Kempers output lights are green so no clipping, but its still really really swelling the PA speakers and sounds like its clipping (even when the Kemper says it isnt). I have to have bass like minus 6 or something to remove the swell.
> 
> I dont know, just seems odd. I might have to plug the HD PRO back in and test it as you say. I still think it could be the layout of the room now tbh. Im probably too close to everything including the vocalists mic. But that would only explain the ring/squeel and not the massive output.



You mean it's going too hot into the mixing desk? Lower the gain on the mixer then, or lower the KPA's master volume. I don't think the LED on the Kemper responds at all to the master volume, only the rig volume.


----------



## lewis

JohnIce said:


> You mean it's going too hot into the mixing desk? Lower the gain on the mixer then, or lower the KPA's master volume. *I don't think the LED on the Kemper responds at all to the master volume*, only the rig volume.



That I didnt know.....that might be half the issue then hahaha. THanks man, I will try this.


----------



## meambobbo

Yes, i would get similar squeals if i ran my pod hd too hot into the effects loop return of my spider valve. Thats a good place to start. Lower the kpa master volume knob. i never get any uncontrollable squealing on mine.


----------



## lewis

meambobbo said:


> Yes, i would get similar squeals if i ran my pod hd too hot into the effects loop return of my spider valve. Thats a good place to start. Lower the kpa master volume knob. i never get any uncontrollable squealing on mine.



i would always have the PAD switch active too. There isnt one with the Kemper that I know of?. So not sure.

But yeah I will try and have the master and normal volumes on unity/default and upping the mixing desk instead.


----------



## jerm

Anyone else have a split second lag between switching profiles, regardless if in Browser or Perform?


----------



## meambobbo

lewis said:


> i would always have the PAD switch active too. There isnt one with the Kemper that I know of?. So not sure.
> 
> But yeah I will try and have the master and normal volumes on unity/default and upping the mixing desk instead.



Well the Pad switch is just for input. The Kemper doesn't need one - it's very good about not clipping at input, and if you're getting clipping on clean patches, then just lower Clean Sense in the input section. Once you get to about 4 or 5 on the Gain knob, Clean Sense doesn't do anything. Also, don't trust the colors on the input and output LED's as much as your ears.


----------



## edsped

jerm said:


> Anyone else have a split second lag between switching profiles, regardless if in Browser or Perform?



I didn't get any lag when using the Remote in Performance mode UNLESS I switched to a preset from a different performance. Never tried switching in Browse mode. I used to use a 2-button TRS footswitch for preset up/down in Performance mode, I don't remember having any lag with that either.


----------



## lewis

ive been using browser mode for high volume band practices, is there where ive been getting issues? should i be using performance mode?


----------



## edsped

Yes, if you want seamless switching.


----------



## lewis

First proper tone test with the Kemper. Dialing in guitar tones for my bands first EP.

Maxon OD808 clean boost infront of the kemper. No Kemper EQ/compression exists. Just straight profiles boosted by the Maxon OD808.
No bass guitar
8 string> Drop E
- 
Ignore the generic drum loops I did in seconds haha.
https://soundcloud.com/enenraofficial/kemper-tone-test-02

EDIT: URL updated with a much more polished version of the tone test with more post work/mixing


----------



## meambobbo

sounds great, lewis! killer tone and great track - kept my attention and head bobbin throughout.


----------



## lewis

meambobbo said:


> sounds great, lewis! killer tone and great track - kept my attention and head bobbin throughout.



Thanks mate haha. Was genuinely a riff I wrote 10 minutes before doing the test and worked stucture out as I was recording haha. Its 6 tracked rhythms  2 different amp profiles.

The drums are some meshuggah loops


----------



## Casper777

Found a great new lead sound!!
Mark V profile from GRStudios on the rig exchange!!

Sounds great with a good amount of delay !

https://youtu.be/MGnVrqqzpMo


----------



## lewis

Casper777 said:


> Found a great new lead sound!!
> Mark V profile from GRStudios on the rig exchange!!
> 
> Sounds great with a good amount of delay !
> 
> https://youtu.be/MGnVrqqzpMo



oooh thats nice 
will download


----------



## meambobbo

Yeah all of GRStudios stuff is nice. Also be sure to check out DJEMass for incredible mark ii profiles


----------



## Casper777

meambobbo said:


> Yeah all of GRStudios stuff is nice. Also be sure to check out DJEMass for incredible mark ii profiles



Will check them out...


----------



## JohnIce

Yeah I stumbled upon GRStudios, ended up using them the next day for a 90 minute Toto covers gig  Sounded absolutely stellar, for that polished "I don't always rock the f*ck out but when I do, I school them kids" kinda tone. Worked the pickup switch and volume knobs quite a bit during the set, and everything behaved like you wanted it to.


----------



## Jamey36

Got my rackmount KPA today.Have not really done any tweaking yet,but so far I gotta say,totally awesome tone for all the clean and low to mid gain stuff,but 99% of the really high gain patches are just seriously tinny/twangy?Sounds like playing in a beer can.One Michael Britt 5153 sounded decent.Is it just poor quality factory preset rigs,lack of tweaking on my part or maybe I am missing something?Output through a pair of high quality Mix/Master/Monitor headphones with headspace on.


----------



## meambobbo

I hated the factory content for high gain for the most part. There was like 1 or 2 rigs by Keith Merrow I liked. Ola's stuff sounded overly trebly, like it was boosted through two max-tone tube screamer's back to back.

I don't know what the current state of factory content is - I got my Kemper summer of 2014. The free Lasse Lammert pack came later and was very inspiring. I've also found a ton of great commercial stuff. Some of my preferred recommendations:

- ENGL Invader by ToneHammer
- Bogner Uberschall by Origin Audio
- Sinmix Metal Pack I and II
- Diezel Einstein by Premier Profiles
- Mesa/Boogie Mark IV by CiliLab

There's also lots of great free profiles on the Rig Exchange and linked to in the Kemper forum.


----------



## edsped

"JE-E530 + Pwramp" on the Rig Exchange is still the best high gain tone I've found. I never really got along with any of the Lasse stuff.


----------



## lewis

edsped said:


> "JE-E530 + Pwramp" on the Rig Exchange is still the best high gain tone I've found. I never really got along with any of the Lasse stuff.



I presume thats the Jevo one?. I downloaded all his stuff too recently when he made it all available.

The JE E530 i was keen on because Hacktivist used this + a Pod HD Pro for effects on their first EP and I always loved Timfys tone so I got these profiles. Sounds great.


----------



## jerm

meambobbo said:


> I hated the factory content for high gain for the most part. There was like 1 or 2 rigs by Keith Merrow I liked. Ola's stuff sounded overly trebly, like it was boosted through two max-tone tube screamer's back to back.
> 
> I don't know what the current state of factory content is - I got my Kemper summer of 2014. The free Lasse Lammert pack came later and was very inspiring. I've also found a ton of great commercial stuff. Some of my preferred recommendations:
> 
> - ENGL Invader by ToneHammer
> - Bogner Uberschall by Origin Audio
> - Sinmix Metal Pack I and II
> - Diezel Einstein by Premier Profiles
> - Mesa/Boogie Mark IV by CiliLab
> 
> There's also lots of great free profiles on the Rig Exchange and linked to in the Kemper forum.


Origin's Uberschall pack is damn amazing (probably my second favourite). But still my favourite Uberschall profile is from JPP's VR2 pack (this is my favourite pack). Nothing sounds better to me than an Uberschall haha

Sinmix's Dual Rec REV F is awesome, as is his 5150 MK I.

The Black Symphalian's Dual Rectifier pack with the oversized Mesa cab is awesome.

For free profile you can't get much better than Kosten's Dual Rectifier, Hagen, Herbert profiles. 

Hopefully this helps someone out


----------



## edsped

lewis said:


> I presume thats the Jevo one?. I downloaded all his stuff too recently when he made it all available.
> 
> The JE E530 i was keen on because Hacktivist used this + a Pod HD Pro for effects on their first EP and I always loved Timfys tone so I got these profiles. Sounds great.



Yep. I've tried most of JEVO's stuff but this is still the best for me.


----------



## Lokasenna

He just posted a couple really good profile packs on his blog, actually.

Jevoblog | Just another WordPress site

Engl Blackmore and Savage, three different cabs each I think. I'm in love with the Blackmore "Mid Gain 1" set, myself.


----------



## meambobbo

i actually meant to get a jordon popp pack or two when he first appeared, but I forgot. his bigcartel page now lists no products, but I found his Facebook page, and it sounds like he'll take orders via PM. Time to take the plunge.


----------



## ramses

Casper777 said:


> Found a great new lead sound!!
> Mark V profile from GRStudios on the rig exchange!!
> 
> Sounds great with a good amount of delay !
> 
> https://youtu.be/MGnVrqqzpMo



Thanks for letting us know!

In addition to downloading one of their Mark V profiles, I also downloaded one of their Suhr Badger 30 profiles -- it sounds amazing.


----------



## jerm

meambobbo said:


> i actually meant to get a jordon popp pack or two when he first appeared, but I forgot. his bigcartel page now lists no products, but I found his Facebook page, and it sounds like he'll take orders via PM. Time to take the plunge.


His VR2 Uberschall pack, best profiles ever made (The ones with the Ubercab and Rivera cab, don't really like the ones with the Marshall cab)


----------



## meambobbo

@lewis - you should ask Jordon for a sample rig on FB. He is in the process of revamping his site. I think he'll still make deals via FB message - ab $15/pack. I got the Uberschall, VH4, and 5153, but I haven't had time to play them yet. If you want to send me a DI, I can do a reamp with a couple different profiles, but I feel like sharing commercial profiles undermines this niche market.


----------



## travis bickle

Just received my kemper non-powered rack!!!!! i plan on pairing it with my QSC PLD 4.2 and emperor oversized 4x12. should i be looking for mostly direct profiles? i will also be using the unit to record directly into Logic. Great resource fellas!!!!!


----------



## jerm

travis bickle said:


> Just received my kemper non-powered rack!!!!! i plan on pairing it with my QSC PLD 4.2 and emperor oversized 4x12. should i be looking for mostly direct profiles? i will also be using the unit to record directly into Logic. Great resource fellas!!!!!


yes. i believe sinmix has free ones.

or look for ones made with the 3.0 FW and then disable the cab.


----------



## travis bickle

jerm said:


> yes. i believe sinmix has free ones.
> 
> or look for ones made with the 3.0 FW and then disable the cab.



Many thanks!!! Sinmix has a lot of the amp models im looking for as well.


----------



## Lokasenna

Update from NAMM (and supposedly more to come):

They announced the ability to morph between two patches with an expression pedal. It's still the same profile, but you could have a clean setting with less gain, more bass, more chorus, and then move the pedal up to shift into higher gain, scoop the mids, more compression, etc.

It also is supposed work with footswitches and stuff, so in theory this answers the common feature request for being able to assign any parameter to your pedal.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Looks like there's a bunch of new delays too. Menu shots in the link below.

Namm 2016 - Day 1 - New Kemper stuff! with pics - Profiler related discussions - Kemper Profiler User Forum


----------



## død

I'm insanely keen for those delays. Been thinking about picking up a shimmer delay for a long time, looks like I won't have to now!


----------



## Lokasenna

Looks like at least one of the new delays has a pitch shifter, so you can do arpeggiator effects and .....


----------



## xvultures

Forgive me for my lack of knowledge here, I haven't been on any guitar forums for a while. 

I'm going to be picking up a powered Kemper soon. Are there a decent amount of free or inexpensive profiles that can be had? Last time I really looked at Kempers was when they were fairly new and people were charging anywhere from $100-300 for profiles.

I just don't want to lay down $1900-2000ish on an amp and then several hundred more to get some good profiles to play around with.


----------



## Fretless

xvultures said:


> Forgive me for my lack of knowledge here, I haven't been on any guitar forums for a while.
> 
> I'm going to be picking up a powered Kemper soon. Are there a decent amount of free or inexpensive profiles that can be had? Last time I really looked at Kempers was when they were fairly new and people were charging anywhere from $100-300 for profiles.
> 
> I just don't want to lay down $1900-2000ish on an amp and then several hundred more to get some good profiles to play around with.



Some of the best ones are free.


----------



## jerm

Kosten has the best free ones out there. Amazing stuff.


----------



## xvultures

Before I dig through this threat tonight (I'm going to anyway), are there links to some of those sweet profiles in this thread?

If not, if you'd be willing to share where to find some, I'd much appreciate it. 





jerm said:


> Kosten has the best free ones out there. Amazing stuff.



Thanks, found the thread, I'll be downloading them


----------



## PunchLine

xvultures said:


> Forgive me for my lack of knowledge here, I haven't been on any guitar forums for a while.
> 
> I'm going to be picking up a powered Kemper soon. Are there a decent amount of free or inexpensive profiles that can be had? Last time I really looked at Kempers was when they were fairly new and people were charging anywhere from $100-300 for profiles.
> 
> I just don't want to lay down $1900-2000ish on an amp and then several hundred more to get some good profiles to play around with.



You will not have to spend a dime if you don't want to... 

Although I have to warn you! Just make sure you have some water, sandwiches, snacks, etc. nearby your playing area or you might starve to death while playing.  Yes, it is that good...

Joking aside, in addition to the rig exchange do search through this and the Kemper forum for the fantastic free profiles. 

By the way, the number of free rigs were around 2500-3000 if I'm not mistaken when I bought the Kemper in 2014 and just a couple of minutes ago it was 6962.


----------



## PunchLine

xvultures said:


> Before I dig through this threat tonight (I'm going to anyway), are there links to some of those sweet profiles in this thread?
> 
> If not, if you'd be willing to share where to find some, I'd much appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, found the thread, I'll be downloading them



This is also fantastic... 

Home - MARKIIC plus PROFILED

Awesome Boogie Mark IIC+ profiles by DJEMass!


----------



## Smoked Porter

The free Tonehammer/Deadlight Studios Engl Invader profile is one of my favorites. The cab on it is awesome, and works great with their paid profiles and a good amount of the free merged high gain profiles on the rig exchange.


----------



## jerm

PunchLine said:


> This is also fantastic...
> 
> Home - MARKIIC plus PROFILED
> 
> Awesome Boogie Mark IIC+ profiles by DJEMass!


I find 99% of these profiles to have this weird volume drop when I vibrato certain frets, particularly frets 14 and 16 on the G string.......


----------



## xvultures

Awesome. Thanks guys. Looks like the average price for a used Rack Powered Kemper is 1900-2000?


----------



## meambobbo

Regarding djemass mark ii weirdness, try reserting all the amp parameters to default. He likes to change the tube shape and bias and maybe use some comp and sagging, but i find 0/neutral and 3.3 on shape works more naturally


----------



## Smoked Porter

The anticipation for this update is killing me.


----------



## jerm

meambobbo said:


> Regarding djemass mark ii weirdness, try reserting all the amp parameters to default. He likes to change the tube shape and bias and maybe use some comp and sagging, but i find 0/neutral and 3.3 on shape works more naturally


I was thinking the same thing but never bothered to adjust things. Is there a way to reset the amp's parameter's to default? Or in other words, how do I know what settings are default and what was changed?


----------



## meambobbo

xvultures said:


> Forgive me for my lack of knowledge here, I haven't been on any guitar forums for a while.
> 
> I'm going to be picking up a powered Kemper soon. Are there a decent amount of free or inexpensive profiles that can be had? Last time I really looked at Kempers was when they were fairly new and people were charging anywhere from $100-300 for profiles.
> 
> I just don't want to lay down $1900-2000ish on an amp and then several hundred more to get some good profiles to play around with.



I find that the commercial ones are generally a bit better than the free ones, but there's lots of free gems out there as well.

However where you are absolutely wrong is the price of commercial profiles. Most packs include anywhere from 15-60 profiles of a given amp, sometimes using multiple cabinets, and often use multiple mics. And they cost $15 - $30. Some sellers only do 10-15 profiles per pack and charge less, like $5 - $7. Very few sellers do mega-packs that either include every possible switch on a single amp, and maybe every pedal and cab in their arsenal; or they'll do a multi-amp pack. These will have hundreds and hundreds of profiles. And they range from $40 - $100. Then some sellers will make their entire catalog available as a bundle. These are usually $100 - $150 depending on the size of the catalog.

So it's usually less than $1/profile, and there's so many choices you can easily dial in what you want. Then if you strategically time purchases around holidays, there are usually sales, many of which can be 50 - 80% off.

One of the best profilers, Guido, sells his packs at a current price of ~$3.50 - you can get every one of his packs for < $60.

The only way you will spend a lot of money is if you make blind purchases without researching and get profiles you don't use. If you zero in on specific amps/tones and find the best deals, you will spend no more than $30. Really, compared to reality, where you use ONE amp, you could spend $10 or less on a pack that has a few profiles of that same amp.

I don't think that's unreasonable. I'm pretty frugal, but I think about it like this - would you pay $5 to borrow/rent a $3,000 amp for a weekend? Sure, why not? We all have GAS, and its fun to try new gear. Well, this is the same thing, but now you get to keep the amp forever.

Of course, you can go down the rabbit hole and buy EVERY commercial profile that remotely sounds interesting and drop several thousands in profiles, but that's easily avoidable.

I am kind of a profile addict myself, but I don't think I've spent more than $400 on profiles, and I have over 3,000. And this is my 3rd year with it, so spread out purchases. That might seem like a lot, but I think there's very few packs I would buy now. I have a huge multitude of sounds captured - on any given day, I can basically play any amp I want.

The alternative would be to own a studio with hundreds of pedals, amps, cabs, mics, mic pre's, and spend time tweaking, re-mic'ing etc. So $400 vs. $200,000. I will not complain about commercial profile costs.


----------



## PunchLine

jerm said:


> I find 99% of these profiles to have this weird volume drop when I vibrato certain frets, particularly frets 14 and 16 on the G string.......



Really? I did not notice that. I'll check it out for sure...


----------



## PunchLine

Also I agree with meambobbo. If you want to purchase profiles at some point, I'd recommend researching them first. I'm not a big fan of bundles, which can be higher priced compared to single packs (they are still very very economic compared to owning all of these amps of course). It is best to find something you like, most of the times 3 or 4 profiles are all you need. I like The Amp Factory TAF stuff. There are many good free profiles from TAF inside the Kemper already. ACE (of Skunk Anansie) has a great factory rig pack. These sound great with some of my distortion pedals in front of them.


----------



## USMarine75

Just bought a Kemper and it should arrive Thursday. I can't wait to read all 74 pages of this thread now 

Hopefully they don't come out with a Kemper 2.0 any time soon. I waited until after NAMM just in case.


----------



## meambobbo

jerm said:


> I was thinking the same thing but never bothered to adjust things. Is there a way to reset the amp's parameter's to default? Or in other words, how do I know what settings are default and what was changed?



Definition depends on the real world rig, so theres no default. Everything else defaults to 0, except tube shape, which defaults to 3.3


----------



## jerm

meambobbo said:


> Definition depends on the real world rig, so theres no default. Everything else defaults to 0, except tube shape, which defaults to 3.3


So I played around with the Amplifier parameters and still get that volume drop on 99% of his profiles. There's only like one or 2 that I found that don't have the weird volume fluctuation on certain vibrato notes........


----------



## ramses

USMarine75 said:


> Hopefully they don't come out with a Kemper 2.0 any time soon. I waited until after NAMM just in case.



One cool thing about Kemper is that the amplifier will be supported until its possibilities have been exhausted. They have another product that's been under support for a decade or more.


----------



## meambobbo

Erm, whats your noise gate setting? Try 0?


----------



## JohnIce

USMarine75 said:


> Hopefully they don't come out with a Kemper 2.0 any time soon. I waited until after NAMM just in case.



Christoph seems very careful about that, he responds to a lot of user requests by saying he doesn't want to fill the KPA up with niche effects unless he's absolutely certain they belong in there. This to avoid having to make a 2.0 anytime soon. Hence why we're finally getting the delay update now which has been requested for years.


----------



## Random3

Hi guys, I am going to be buying a Kemper Power Head in a couple of months, and I am about half way through reading this thread in prep.

I have asked this same question on other forums but I just wanted some responses from you guys.

My current rig not including guitars is a Peavey 6505, Marshall 1960AV, Ibanez TS9DX, Morley Bad Horsie II, Korg Pitchblack tuner, TC Electronic Flashback X4 and TC Electronic Dreamscape.

How much of this becomes obsolete when I get the Kemper?

I have my Peavey up for sale now, but I plan on keeping the 4x12.

I assume the tuner and both TC pedals I would have no use for, but I would still need/want the screamer and the wah. Does this sound about right?


----------



## Guamskyy

Random3 said:


> Hi guys, I am going to be buying a Kemper Power Head in a couple of months, and I am about half way through reading this thread in prep.
> 
> I have asked this same question on other forums but I just wanted some responses from you guys.
> 
> My current rig not including guitars is a Peavey 6505, Marshall 1960AV, Ibanez TS9DX, Morley Bad Horsie II, Korg Pitchblack tuner, TC Electronic Flashback X4 and TC Electronic Dreamscape.
> 
> How much of this becomes obsolete when I get the Kemper?
> 
> I have my Peavey up for sale now, but I plan on keeping the 4x12.
> 
> I assume the tuner and both TC pedals I would have no use for, but I would still need/want the screamer and the wah. Does this sound about right?



Really none of it will be obsolete; you can keep whatever you want and it will be beneficial to the kemper. If you are inclined to do so, you can profile the head and your pedals so you have the tone you liked out of your 6505 on the kemper.

The kemper takes effects pretty well going into the front (I've used a SD 805 OD and a Vise Grip Compressor in the front and sounded great) but I cannot speak for the effects loop.

Unless you have the kemper remote for the looper, I would keep the flashback and the dreamscape since the kemper does not have a whole lot of space in each rig for effects.


----------



## Fretless

Guamskyy said:


> The kemper takes effects pretty well going into the front (I've used a SD 805 OD and a Vise Grip Compressor in the front and sounded great) but I cannot speak for the effects loop.



On the subject of this, my Kemper plays very nicely with my Strymon's in the effects loop.


----------



## Random3

Cheers for the replies. I do plan on getting the footswitch at some point, but I will try keeping the TC pedals for now and try them out.

I would have thought the noise gate and tuner would be pointless, doesn't the Kemper have both built in?


----------



## Dead-Pan

Random3 said:


> Cheers for the replies. I do plan on getting the footswitch at some point, but I will try keeping the TC pedals for now and try them out.
> 
> I would have thought the noise gate and tuner would be pointless, doesn't the Kemper have both built in?



Yes and they are both exceptional quality. I have sold my tuner but still have my Decimator incase I want to fire up my amps.


----------



## xvultures

Finally got one!


----------



## ykcirj

Hi guys, I hope to get some advice....

I just picked up a kemper rackmount. There seem to be so many S.S. Power amp options available. I want something 1u, lightweight and loud enough to practice with a band. Which do you guys prefer for a setup with a 4x12 cab? Budget isn't huge issue but if I can spend less on the carvin, or Isp then that would be great! Is the matrix that much better than the carvin Dcml200 and the ISP stealth? 

I realize these questions have been asked over and over, but 
A lot of the reviews I've read seem to be from a few years ago. Just wanted some advice from people using these amps more recently. Thanks!


----------



## eh6

ykcirj said:


> Hi guys, I hope to get some advice....
> 
> I just picked up a kemper rackmount. There seem to be so many S.S. Power amp options available. I want something 1u, lightweight and loud enough to practice with a band. Which do you guys prefer for a setup with a 4x12 cab? Budget isn't huge issue but if I can spend less on the carvin, or Isp then that would be great! Is the matrix that much better than the carvin Dcml200 and the ISP stealth?
> 
> I realize these questions have been asked over and over, but
> A lot of the reviews I've read seem to be from a few years ago. Just wanted some advice from people using these amps more recently. Thanks!



I can't comment on the Matrix or Carvin, but I tried an EHX 44 Magnum and returned it (way to noisy), and got an ISP Stealth, which I'm happy with so far in terms of sound quality and no noise (yet anyway). I haven't tried it in a band situation yet, but it gets pretty loud on my 2x12. The unit is very small and lightweight, but it needs an eternal power block (which it comes with) which is sort of like a slightly bigger and heavier laptop power block. I looked at the Matrix as well, and didn't try it, but decided against it because I wanted something smaller and without a fan (which I found pretty annoying on another SS I tried for home use).


----------



## Guamskyy

Anyone used the tech 21 power engine 60 with the kemper? I don't gig at all or at the very least often, only really jamming alone or with a couple friends and a drummer. I'm sure a 1x12 can get loud enough for a jam session, and for gig situation I can get mic'd up.

Tech 21 Power Engine 60 | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## edsped

My roommate/guitarist has an ISP Stealth that he uses with a Pod HD, it sounds pretty good to my ears. Plenty loud. The gigantic power supply would bug me, personally. It weighs more than the unit itself. 

I've got a Matrix GT800FX that I use with an AxeFX II, I've been liking it so far. The fan doesn't bother me since I'll never be using it at such a low volume that the fan would even be audible. Before that I had a powered Kemper and that sounded good too. I've never had a chance to A/B any of these, but I think you'd be fine with the ISP.


----------



## xvultures

So maybe someone can help me out with a problem I'm having. The other night I played through my Kemper, no problem. Tonight I plug it in and can't get any sound out of it, didn't change any settings. When I go to output the only thing I can get sound to come out is Git+Processing and Git Studio on Monitor Output (to my cab).

I have two XLR cables going from the Main Output into a Scarlet 2i2 interface, I just tried 2 TRS cables from the Main Output to my Scarlet 2i2. Still no output. No option for Main Output works.


----------



## eh6

xvultures said:


> So maybe someone can help me out with a problem I'm having. The other night I played through my Kemper, no problem. Tonight I plug it in and can't get any sound out of it, didn't change any settings. When I go to output the only thing I can get sound to come out is Git+Processing and Git Studio on Monitor Output (to my cab).
> 
> I have two XLR cables going from the Main Output into a Scarlet 2i2 interface, I just tried 2 TRS cables from the Main Output to my Scarlet 2i2. Still no output. No option for Main Output works.



One thing to try would be checking the master volume settings in the Output menu - it's happened to me before that because there are various options to link volumes, I've accidentally reduced main out volume without thinking I've changed other settings. Other than that, perhaps try going direct to monitors and skipping the Scarlet to make sure it's not an interface issue. Sometimes I've had issues with my interface.


----------



## lewis

xvultures said:


> So maybe someone can help me out with a problem I'm having. The other night I played through my Kemper, no problem. Tonight I plug it in and can't get any sound out of it, didn't change any settings. When I go to output the only thing I can get sound to come out is Git+Processing and Git Studio on Monitor Output (to my cab).
> 
> I have two XLR cables going from the Main Output into a Scarlet 2i2 interface,* I just tried 2 TRS cables from the Main Output to my Scarlet 2i2*. Still no output. No option for Main Output works.



Just out of interest, as I also own the scarlett, what benefits (if any) are there to using this to run the Kemper into on its way to the PA?

Better Idea on clipping? prefer the preamps?


----------



## Dead-Pan

xvultures said:


> So maybe someone can help me out with a problem I'm having. The other night I played through my Kemper, no problem. Tonight I plug it in and can't get any sound out of it, didn't change any settings. When I go to output the only thing I can get sound to come out is Git+Processing and Git Studio on Monitor Output (to my cab).
> 
> I have two XLR cables going from the Main Output into a Scarlet 2i2 interface, I just tried 2 TRS cables from the Main Output to my Scarlet 2i2. Still no output. No option for Main Output works.



Many people have mistakenly plugged into the headphone out. 

Easy mistake as it is on the side where a head would actually have the input...


----------



## flint757

Either that or the master volume for that specific output is down all the way. Both easy mistakes with easy resolutions.


----------



## Beron

Is the kemper better than Bias amp or fx? with external ir cab honest now guys.


----------



## Dead-Pan

Beron said:


> Is the kemper better than Bias amp or fx? with external ir cab honest now guys.



I tried the demo of Bias after hearing all the great reviews. 

Well it does not hold up to the Kemper. Not that it sounds bad, just somewhat artificial and I could not get the feel right at all. These things may not bother some and some may not even notice them but once you experience the power of the higher end hardware it is something one can notice more easily. 

Bias isn't bad, it just didn't have the same mind body connection, for me.


----------



## lewis

anyone know what Friedman model from the Axe FXII, is the one that Misha used to track "The bad thing" in that guitar recording tutorial?. That tone is unreal but I dont know which Friedman amp that was based on?. Anyone have any Idea?.


----------



## PBGas

Bias can sound really nice when you turn off the cabs installed and use an IR plugin like Wos-III with some great IRs. It still isn't where the higher end hardware modellers are but as things develop, I imagine it will continue to get much better. It just will depend upon how much Positive Grid handles their programs. Personally, I think they are concentrating on too many things with not enough people to work on the development of them. Very poorly handled.

Kemper, Helix, Axe, Atomic, Yamaha, etc are where it is at if you are doing modelling. It all depends upon your budget and what you are willing to spend.


----------



## Dead-Pan

lewis said:


> anyone know what Friedman model from the Axe FXII, is the one that Misha used to track "The bad thing" in that guitar recording tutorial?. That tone is unreal but I dont know which Friedman amp that was based on?. Anyone have any Idea?.



From my understanding it was the HBE. Spent some time with this amp last night on the AX8, tricky amp to profile but...


----------



## xvultures

Anyone buy the Origin Audio Metal Profile Bundle 1 Pack? I'm really close to buying it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufRKjHNeLVc


It won't let me embed the video for whatever reason


----------



## jerm

xvultures said:


> Anyone buy the Origin Audio Metal Profile Bundle 1 Pack? I'm really close to buying it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufRKjHNeLVc
> 
> 
> It won't let me embed the video for whatever reason


Yup. Really good stuff. His Uberschall pack is really good too.


----------



## Smoked Porter

I like Origin's Uberschall and Archon packs a lot, now that I've changed out the cabs for some from Tonehammer's commercial packs. They were generally a bit fizzy and harsh for me before that (especially the Archon), but I'm mostly a bedroom jammer, and haven't tried them out in a mix yet with the original (or Tonehammer) cabs.


----------



## meambobbo

More JP tone:
Soundcloud.com/meambobbo/kemper-djemass-hulk-102-doing-some-jp

Profile is uploaded to the kemper forum thread in the link on soundcloud


----------



## domsch1988

Hey everyone, i need a bit input.
I'm on the hunt for a new amp. For weeks it's been between 5150III or D-Moll now. Then it occured i might look at the kemper as well. So my initial questions:
1. I seen no problem with recorded tones. Thats where it's at for the kemper, but does it deliver live through a cab? Every other moddeling i've tried always lacked the low end thump and defined popping bass end. Does the Kemper hold up to a Tube amp in that regard?
2. How good is the cab removal? Since most other modelers add the cab afterwards, they don't have to substract it. I fear the process of substracting the cab might make the model sound artificial.
3. Powered or not? I will play live and have never played a show direct only. Would you pay the added cost for the powered model or go with the non powered and add a external poweramp if needed
4. Lastly, 5150 plus evh 2x12 or kemper without a cab? For home playing and recording the kemper wins hands down. If i go with the EVH i have the Pod HDX to cover home practice. I'm really lost. Mostly because the Kemper is hard to test in store as most of it's qualitys depend on the loaded profiles...

Oh and one last thing. I don't intend to do my own profiles (neither do i own amps worth it, nor the equipment/knowledge to do so...). Is this something that makes the kemper less valueable for me?
Any informative input is much appreciated!


----------



## lewis

domsch1988 said:


> Hey everyone, i need a bit input.
> I'm on the hunt for a new amp. For weeks it's been between 5150III or D-Moll now. Then it occured i might look at the kemper as well. So my initial questions:
> 1. I seen no problem with recorded tones. Thats where it's at for the kemper, but does it deliver live through a cab? Every other moddeling i've tried always lacked the low end thump and defined popping bass end. Does the Kemper hold up to a Tube amp in that regard?
> 2. How good is the cab removal? Since most other modelers add the cab afterwards, they don't have to substract it. I fear the process of substracting the cab might make the model sound artificial.
> 3. Powered or not? I will play live and have never played a show direct only. Would you pay the added cost for the powered model or go with the non powered and add a external poweramp if needed
> 4. Lastly, 5150 plus evh 2x12 or kemper without a cab? For home playing and recording the kemper wins hands down. If i go with the EVH i have the Pod HDX to cover home practice. I'm really lost. Mostly because the Kemper is hard to test in store as most of it's qualitys depend on the loaded profiles...
> 
> Oh and one last thing. I don't intend to do my own profiles (neither do i own amps worth it, nor the equipment/knowledge to do so...). Is this something that makes the kemper less valueable for me?
> Any informative input is much appreciated!



1. not experienced this myself but seen loads of bands play with the Kemper through the a Cab, plus heard endless reviews by people who have claiming it sounds amazing and "you cant tell its not the amp that was profiled".

2. Cab removal is spot on and easy to, press the "Cabinet" button to toggle it on of off. Its certainly not guna be artificial.

3. I saved money and bought the Non powered version to go direct if need be but Kemper added a new feature in the newer firmware updates called "pure cabinet" which is assigned to knob and co be manually set anywhere from 0-10 and this is the amount that it simulates a real cabinet sound. The more you have it set the more AIR and Feeling you actually get in the sound if going direct. So going direct works brilliantly now. This is an additional setting ontop of all the Cabinet tweaks you can make (High sound, low sound, character etc). Loads of tonal shaping.

4. Kemper for home use is stunning and all you would ever need for practice and recording. Means you dont need a cab at home which can free up space. Also it comes stock with profiles of the amps your talking about, except the Pod but even they are available on the exchange bizarelly. In most instances the Kemper can take a average sound and actually make it better, so alot of the HD Pro profiles are better sounding than the actual HD Pro.

5. Ive had it now quite a while, and also own no amps now to profile even If I wanted to. (I sold the tube amp I had to fund the Kemper) and it doesnt depreciate the value what so ever. Especially with how many amps are available to download Free on Kempers Rig Exchange and also the paid for studio packs of amps.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

lewis said:


> 2. Cab removal is spot on and easy to, press the "Cabinet" button to toggle it on of off. Its certainly not guna be artificial.
> 
> 3. I saved money and bought the Non powered version to go direct if need be but Kemper added a new feature in the newer firmware updates called "pure cabinet" which is assigned to knob and co be manually set anywhere from 0-10 and this is the amount that it simulates a real cabinet sound. The more you have it set the more AIR and Feeling you actually get in the sound if going direct. So going direct works brilliantly now. This is an additional setting ontop of all the Cabinet tweaks you can make (High sound, low sound, character etc). Loads of tonal shaping.



2. It's not as simple as that. It definitely works really well, but it varies depending on the profile. I play my powered Kemper with a cab for band rehearsals and I like the sounds I can get with the Kemper straight into a cab. So far I prefer the sound of a lot profiles that have the cab removed over DI'd profiles.

3. This isn't true. The Pure Cabinet feature is designed to remove the Mic element from the profile chain to try and deliver a sound that is akin to the human ear hearing a cab in a room rather than a human ear hearing a mic'd up amp.


----------



## lewis

Joe Harvatt said:


> 2. It's not as simple as that. It definitely works really well, but it varies depending on the profile. I play my powered Kemper with a cab for band rehearsals and I like the sounds I can get with the Kemper straight into a cab. So far I prefer the sound of a lot profiles that have the cab removed over DI'd profiles.
> 
> 3. *This isn't true. The Pure Cabinet feature is designed to remove the Mic element from the profile chain to try and deliver a sound that is akin to the human ear hearing a cab in a room rather than a human ear hearing a mic'd up amp*.



How is that really any different to what I said? Hearing the sound of a micd up cab back to you doesnt give you the airy/push that standing infront of a non micd cab and actually hearing the cab would.

either way, your nitpicking mate.


----------



## meambobbo

Pure cab is cool, but i find it can sometimes take something away from the sound especially once you go past 3.0 or so (out of a max of 10). It primarily removes close-mic phasing.

Merged profiles with cab disabled or true direct amp profiles (DI box between amp' speaker output and a real cab) should sound pretty much identical as long as you run through the same cab. Using a different cab wont be identical to running the real amp into that cab, but itll still sound good. Disabling the cab on a studio profile can give mixed results, depending on the profile and real cab. Sometimes this will have very overemphasized frequencies, but a little eq should get you a good sound regardless.

The Kemper rarely if ever sounds fake, even when you do a lot of tweaking to the profiles.


----------



## lewis

meambobbo said:


> Pure cab is cool, but i find it can sometimes take something away from the sound especially once you go past 3.0 or so (out of a max of 10). It primarily removes close-mic phasing.
> 
> *Merged profiles* with cab disabled or true direct amp profiles (DI box between amp' speaker output and a real cab) should sound pretty much identical as long as you run through the same cab. Using a different cab wont be identical to running the real amp into that cab, but itll still sound good. Disabling the cab on a studio profile can give mixed results, depending on the profile and real cab. Sometimes this will have very overemphasized frequencies, but a little eq should get you a good sound regardless.
> 
> The Kemper rarely if ever sounds fake, even when you do a lot of tweaking to the profiles.



I see this get spoken about loads. A cool chat about gear with Heart of a Coward resulted in one of their guitarists telling me he uses their album guitar tone blended with a EVH 5150 etc.

But how do we merge tones?.  I dont know how to do it with my Kemper. Be cool though for sure.


----------



## Lokasenna

That's not what "merged profile" means. It's Kemper's terminology for doing a profile of a head+cab+mic, another profile of just the head with a load box, and then "merging" them so you can turn the cab module on and off and get an accurate tone either way as opposed to just taking one profile and having the Kemper guess which part of the tone is the cab. It guesses pretty well, but the merged ones work better for mixing and matching.

The guitarist you were talking to is either using multiple Kempers, or he has a profile of their album tone and a 5150 together.


----------



## lewis

Lokasenna said:


> That's not what "merged profile" means. It's Kemper's terminology for doing a profile of a head+cab+mic, another profile of just the head with a load box, and then "merging" them so you can turn the cab module on and off and get an accurate tone either way as opposed to just taking one profile and having the Kemper guess which part of the tone is the cab. It guesses pretty well, but the merged ones work better for mixing and matching.
> 
> The guitarist you were talking to is either using multiple Kempers, or he has a profile of their album tone and a 5150 together.



ah that makes sense. Thanks for the clarification  and he only uses the 1 kemper for his tone. The other guitarist uses another Kemper for his.


so how would I or anyone go about actually blending 2 tones together like he does?


----------



## SloeGin

Have any of you guys tried the new Heavy Gain pack from Mbritt?
How do you like it?

http://www.mbrittprofiles.com/heavy-pack/index.html


----------



## Lokasenna

lewis said:


> ah that makes sense. Thanks for the clarification  and he only uses the 1 kemper for his tone. The other guitarist uses another Kemper for his.
> 
> 
> so how would I or anyone go about actually blending 2 tones together like he does?



The Kemper can't do blending at all. Well, not yet at least. People have been asking for it for ages.

So he's either:

a) Using a profile that was made in the studio with both his album rig and a 5150 mic'ed up.

b) Using multiple patches, some with his album rig and some with the 5150 for a different flavor.


----------



## meambobbo

You can use 3 profilers - use one to profile the other two simultaneously. Yea, not a solution for 99.9% of us...not a solution at all.


----------



## lewis

Lokasenna said:


> The Kemper can't do blending at all. Well, not yet at least. People have been asking for it for ages.
> 
> So he's either:
> 
> a) Using a profile that was made in the studio with both his album rig and a 5150 mic'ed up.
> 
> b) Using multiple patches, some with his album rig and some with the 5150 for a different flavor.



Well his band has a 2nd guitarist who also owns a Kemper, could they have put their Kempers together, 1 using the Album tone profile, and the other using a EVH 5150 III profile, through the same Cab Micd up and profiled or something?

But I see, I bet its not long until they do have Profile blending though.


----------



## lewis

still getting high rings/feedback after every chug or palm mute and in any gaps when I stop, despite having the input noise gate set to like 5 and a 4:1 hardgate set second in the stomp boxes set to like 7.5

Was using the built in green scream in first place with tone up to 2, drive upto 3 and volume on 1.

Gain was exactly 12 o clock and it was still doing it. Which is annoying because thats just not enough gain for me at all and I need more but even this low its happening.

Im standing right next to my Kemper/rack setup atm and also a PA speaker is also right next to me and the setup too (and also right next to the drumkit). Is this more the reason for this ringing instead of something playing up with the Kemper?. Tried 2 different guitars now through it and it happens with both.


----------



## Dead-Pan

lewis said:


> still getting high rings/feedback after every chug or palm mute and in any gaps when I stop, despite having the input noise gate set to like 5 and a 4:1 hardgate set second in the stomp boxes set to like 7.5
> 
> Was using the built in green scream in first place with tone up to 2, drive upto 3 and volume on 1.
> 
> Gain was exactly 12 o clock and it was still doing it. Which is annoying because thats just not enough gain for me at all and I need more but even this low its happening.
> 
> Im standing right next to my Kemper/rack setup atm and also a PA speaker is also right next to me and the setup too (and also right next to the drumkit). Is this more the reason for this ringing instead of something playing up with the Kemper?. Tried 2 different guitars now through it and it happens with both.



I have had issues like this with power cords too close to my instrument cables.

Also the first batch of profiles I did of the Axe were bad about this. 

The next versions will be better.


----------



## meambobbo

i've had similar things. one was when using SD blackouts and the pod hd. a mute would resonate the string through my palm into the next thinnest string where it would induce an open string harmonic. I know it sounds crazy but I did thorough research about specific notes needed to cause it, and how i could kill it by muting the open string with my fretting hand, unless I was only trying to mute on the pivot point of the harmonic. anyway, i don't think that's this.

the other i was using airis effects solar flare into my kemper. on higher tone settings, there's a terrible high frequency ringing. i thought maybe it was a fixed frequency resonance...there's a bit of that, and I used a number of parametric EQ bands to knock those down. but really, there's just a lot of noise above 15 kHz or so. So first thing I do in the Kemper is knock that down with a low pass on an EQ, and it's all good. I'm planning to wire in a low pass into the pedal itself so I don't need to waste an effect to compensate - really I don't want to have to dial that in on any patch that I want to use the pedal on.

One last thing. My guitars are picking up a TON of interference from my PC. Not sure what's causing the amount of interference or if it can be remedied. But if I get a little distance or angle the guitar just right, I can minimize that noise, and it makes things sound a whole lot better and easier to mute.

I do agree that it would be rare if two guitars were both wired to have electronics that were getting the same squealing feedback. Let's assume that's not it.

An instrument cable can get junked up and get feedback resonance - it's possible that's it.

It's also possible there's a lot of interference getting picked up. You should be able to hold the guitar differently or notice it differs in different locations if that's the issue. if you have lots of other gear, try turning it off or unplugging it while testing the Kemper.

The Kemper should be easy to test - use headphones connected directly to it, and plug it into a socket with nothing else connected. Try with a couple different instrument cables. Try it in different rooms. Try it in someone else's house.

Basically reduce your rig as much as possible and start eliminating possibilities. It could be the Kemper, but I think you'd notice crazier things than just some ringing.


----------



## lewis

meambobbo said:


> i've had similar things. one was when using SD blackouts and the pod hd. a mute would resonate the string through my palm into the next thinnest string where it would induce an open string harmonic. I know it sounds crazy but I did thorough research about specific notes needed to cause it, and how i could kill it by muting the open string with my fretting hand, unless I was only trying to mute on the pivot point of the harmonic. anyway, i don't think that's this.
> 
> the other i was using airis effects solar flare into my kemper. on higher tone settings, there's a terrible high frequency ringing. i thought maybe it was a fixed frequency resonance...there's a bit of that, and I used a number of parametric EQ bands to knock those down. but really, there's just a lot of noise above 15 kHz or so. So first thing I do in the Kemper is knock that down with a low pass on an EQ, and it's all good. I'm planning to wire in a low pass into the pedal itself so I don't need to waste an effect to compensate - really I don't want to have to dial that in on any patch that I want to use the pedal on.
> 
> One last thing. My guitars are picking up a TON of interference from my PC. Not sure what's causing the amount of interference or if it can be remedied. But if I get a little distance or angle the guitar just right, I can minimize that noise, and it makes things sound a whole lot better and easier to mute.
> 
> I do agree that it would be rare if two guitars were both wired to have electronics that were getting the same squealing feedback. Let's assume that's not it.
> 
> An instrument cable can get junked up and get feedback resonance - it's possible that's it.
> 
> It's also possible there's a lot of interference getting picked up. You should be able to hold the guitar differently or notice it differs in different locations if that's the issue. if you have lots of other gear, try turning it off or unplugging it while testing the Kemper.
> 
> The Kemper should be easy to test - use headphones connected directly to it, and plug it into a socket with nothing else connected. Try with a couple different instrument cables. Try it in different rooms. Try it in someone else's house.
> 
> Basically reduce your rig as much as possible and start eliminating possibilities. It could be the Kemper, but I think you'd notice crazier things than just some ringing.



See I too get the PC interference at home unless i connect the Kemper to a Power conditioner. My Furman that powers whatever Rack setup Im using eliminates the shoddy home electrics 100% and it doesnt come out on the recordings. It also eliminates the hum and buzz at loud volumes in the practice room but its the feedback that it doesnt stop.

Yesterday I unplugged everything and it was simply Guitar into Kemper. No real pedals etc and the Kemper was being powered by the Power conditioner to stop the hum. It was going direct to the PA using an XLR cable. 

If its the cables then thats an easy thing to establish. I have a good long 1/4 jack lead I used to use to connect to the PA. I can try that and see if it then means its the XLR thats causing issues. Im going to also try noise gating my guitar signal first BEFORE clean boosting inside the Kemper. I.e Guitar into Kemper. Global noise gate set to like 5, first stomp box in the Kemper a hard gate, 2nd green scream, 3rd hard gate and see if that changes anything.

Failing that Im going to have to alter the layout of the room around so Im not near a PA speaker or the Cymbals.

I long for a wireless so I can walk around wherever but currently thats a little out of my price range.


----------



## meambobbo

Good deal. Def gonna buy a furman. I did slide the pc sideways last night and that def helped and makes it mostly inaudible but if i turn the guitar slightly it picks up a lil bit of interference.

Have you tried the alternative input? What about spdif reamping?


----------



## lewis

meambobbo said:


> Good deal. Def gonna buy a furman. I did slide the pc sideways last night and that def helped and makes it mostly inaudible but if i turn the guitar slightly it picks up a lil bit of interference.
> 
> Have you tried the alternative input? What about spdif reamping?



no I havent tried the alternative actually. Will try that. I also havent messed about with the Sens controls either. Does that actually help this sort of thing or is it only to do with Clean vs distortion volumes?

Either way Im sure I will get to the bottom of it eventually. I have my first gig booked May 27th and I want to have it sorted by then If I have to use my Kemper for it. Feedback live is just the worst thing ever


----------



## meambobbo

Sense controls shouldn't matter. Clean Sense has no effect on the tone if the Gain knob is above ~4.5 or so. So it can't be the issue. It really only changes the relative volume of a profile when the Gain is turned all the way down vs. all the way up. I usually turn it down a bit, but it really doesn't matter that much.

Distortion Sense is basically just a global Gain adjustment, used to keep similar levels of Gain between different guitars. As you said, however, you don't have enough gain even when getting the squealy issues.


----------



## lewis

can someone type up a literal idiots guide to reamping using the Kemper, a Scarlett 2i2 interface and Reaper?

What settings the Kemper should have selected, what connections and from where and also what I should do in Reaper?. Atm Im not getting anything and I want to reamp some Bass DI


----------



## jerm

1) in reaper open the i/o of the DI track, set it to output device to 1 (left channel), uncheck the master/parent option

2) there should be 2 cables going out the back of your 2i2, one for each monitor, the top one is the left channel, bottom for the right. since you setup the DI track to come out of the left you want that cable to go to the reamp input on the back of the Kemper.

3) on the kemper hold the input button, then select the input to the reamp option. If you recorded the DI with the clean sens at -4, set the reamp sens to +4 and vice versa for different clean sens settings.

4) on the kemper output menu (hold output button) you should have it as master mono or whatever you want the kemper to send out to the 2i2 input on the front of the 2i2.

5) now you want to solo the DI track and play it in reaper so that it send the DI signal to the kemper, you'll want to send your 2i2's monitor knob to the max or close to to send a strong signal to the kemper. Also on the front of your 2i2 you'll want it's output mix to by fully set to playback, not input or else you'll get feedback when reamping.

6) once you've got that setup, arm a new track in reaper, then play the DI track soloed so that it send it out of the 2i2, into the kemper, back out of the kemper, into the front of the 2i2.


----------



## lewis

jerm said:


> 1) in reaper open the i/o of the DI track, set it to output device to 1 (left channel), uncheck the master/parent option
> 
> 2) there should be 2 cables going out the back of your 2i2, one for each monitor, the top one is the left channel, bottom for the right. since you setup the DI track to come out of the left you want that cable to go to the reamp input on the back of the Kemper.
> 
> 3) on the kemper hold the input button, then select the input to the reamp option. If you recorded the DI with the clean sens at -4, set the reamp sens to +4 and vice versa for different clean sens settings.
> 
> 4) on the kemper output menu (hold output button) you should have it as master mono or whatever you want the kemper to send out to the 2i2 input on the front of the 2i2.
> 
> 5) now you want to solo the DI track and play it in reaper so that it send the DI signal to the kemper, you'll want to send your 2i2's monitor knob to the max or close to to send a strong signal to the kemper. Also on the front of your 2i2 you'll want it's output mix to by fully set to playback, not input or else you'll get feedback when reamping.
> 
> 6) once you've got that setup, arm a new track in reaper, then play the DI track soloed so that it send it out of the 2i2, into the kemper, back out of the kemper, into the front of the 2i2.



thanks alot for this man. Been really busy and havent had a chance to try this yet but as as soon as i do i will post my results


----------



## Lokasenna

The best part is that once you've got it working, it's just a matter of adding a send to your track and clicking "Hardware Output: Kemper Reamp". So handy.


----------



## lewis

jerm said:


> 1) in reaper open the i/o of the DI track, set it to output device to 1 (left channel), uncheck the master/parent option
> 
> 2) there should be 2 cables going out the back of your 2i2, one for each monitor, the top one is the left channel, bottom for the right. since you setup the DI track to come out of the left you want that cable to go to the reamp input on the back of the Kemper.
> 
> 3) on the kemper hold the input button, then select the input to the reamp option. If you recorded the DI with the clean sens at -4, set the reamp sens to +4 and vice versa for different clean sens settings.
> 
> 4) on the kemper output menu (hold output button) you should have it as master mono or whatever you want the kemper to send out to the 2i2 input on the front of the 2i2.
> 
> 5) now you want to solo the DI track and play it in reaper so that it send the DI signal to the kemper, you'll want to send your 2i2's monitor knob to the max or close to to send a strong signal to the kemper. Also on the front of your 2i2 you'll want it's output mix to by fully set to playback, not input or else you'll get feedback when reamping.
> 
> 6) once you've got that setup, arm a new track in reaper, then play the DI track soloed so that it send it out of the 2i2, into the kemper, back out of the kemper, into the front of the 2i2.



Your a life saver dude. This works perfectly!. Thanks so much


----------



## xvultures

Can anyone recommend me a good profile for some reallly nice sparkly cleans? I'm drowning in all the options. I've tried a bunch and so far I like an Alchemist one I found and a Morgan RA35 that I really like. 

I'm trying to nail something like an Eric Johnson or this video...


----------



## ykcirj

Which expression pedal are you guys using with the profiler remote? The mission pedal looks like a great match, but just curious about other options. I would mostly use it for volume swells and for a way very sparingly. Are these pedals powered or will they run without anything attached? 
Thanks"


----------



## meambobbo

this one comes up a lot on the Kemper forum:
http://www.jimdunlop.com/product/dvp1-volume-pedal

Dunlop DVP 1


----------



## ykcirj

Will the DVP1XL or DVP3 work the same? The original dvp1 seems to have been discontinued. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Unrelated: I picked up an old Boss FC-50 to use with my Kemper last night. They're an old discontinued model, but work perfectly for flicking through rigs in Performance mode. They've got 5 switches, one for each slot, and an A/B switch which essentially allows you to jump the next sequential Performance or back, giving you instant access to 10 slots from one small board.

Bit ugly, but not as bad as those Behringer ones, and a fair bit shorter than a MIDI Moose. They have inputs for expression pedals and control changes, but they're not assigned to anything decent on the Kemper. Shame the Kemper doesn't allow to change the MIDI CC values.







I've seen plenty on ebay at good prices.


----------



## jerm

anyone have the Tonehammer Soldano Hot Rod 50 or Origin Archon packs?

I have some of their other packs but interested in these as the 1 or 2 soundclips sound sweet.


Also waiting for some JP-2C and REVV Generator profiles...


----------



## Smoked Porter

jerm said:


> anyone have the Tonehammer Soldano Hot Rod 50 or Origin Archon packs?
> 
> I have some of their other packs but interested in these as the 1 or 2 soundclips sound sweet.
> 
> 
> Also waiting for some JP-2C and REVV Generator profiles...



Seconded on the JP-2C. It'd be cool to see some more Rhodes and VHT/Fryette stuff out there too.

As for the packs you're asking about, I have both. The Soldano one is nice, especially with the Engl 2x12 cabs from their free Invader profile on the RE and Invader pack. Origin Archon wasn't really my thing with the stock cabs, but sounds really good with Tonehammer's 1960 cabs and the Engl. I may be able to record and toss up some raw clips if you're interested.

Anyone have Tonehammer's Hagen pack and one of the other Diezels to compare tonally? I kinda want it, but already have their Herbert and VH4 and wonder if it would be money best spent on something else.


----------



## jerm

^sweet man. Really looking into those 2. 

I have Tonehammer's Hagen, VH4 and Herbert MKI packs. I really like the Herbert and Hagen. VH4 is good too but it's more of a drier amp sound.


----------



## meambobbo

TH Soldano HR50 is great. Recommended. origin i dont have the archon but its highly regarded. I do have his uberschall and its ridiculously good imo


----------



## jerm

^Ya I have Origin's Uberschall and it's very good


----------



## Smoked Porter

https://soundcloud.com/user-602289571/soldano-hr50-3

Here's a clip of the Tonehammer Soldano HR50+ 2 profile with the stock 1960AV cab. I'm a dummy and forgot to turn off Pure Cab before recording, that's set to 3.7. Other than that, no processing, just a cut around 100hz and 10khz from the Kemper's EQ stomp. Kinda sloppy, as usual, but I hope it helps.


----------



## jerm

^sounds brutal!


----------



## Smoked Porter

Thanks! When I was playing it back and the Entombed riff got going, that's what I thought too. Haha


----------



## ykcirj

meambobbo said:


> TH Soldano HR50 is great. Recommended. origin i dont have the archon but its highly regarded. I do have his uberschall and its ridiculously good imo



I really Like the Archon pack. I just picked up the uberschall based on your reccomen dating and it is great too! Lots of great advice on this thread!


----------



## Lokasenna

Oh ...., now all of our patches are going to be broken and we'll have to make them all again and get thing set up properl.... oh, wait. No. That's the other company. My bad.

Anyway...

4.0 public beta - Profiler | Kemper Profiling Amplifier | Downloads



> Please perform a backup before you upgrade to 4.0!
> 
> Rig Manager revision 1.5.40 is required!
> 
> Rigs, Performances, Presets, and Snapshots created under this operating system are only downward compatible with operating system 3.3.0 Build 11973, but not with elder operating systems!
> 
> This operating system introduces the following new features and fixes:
> 
> Audio
> 
> added: Morphing (demonstration Rigs enclosed in this upgrade package and available as Morphing Demo Rig Pack)
> added: multiple delay effects supported in one Rig
> fixed: crackles while editing Pure Cabinet in combination with Space
> fixed: loud noise during shutdown
> fixed: Panorama parameter in Rig menu
> fixed: initialization of Amplifier Volume in Profiling Mode
> 
> User Interface
> 
> added: Strobe Tuner with &#8220;cent&#8221; display replacing Bubble Level Tuner
> added: new subpage &#8220;Button Assignments&#8221; on page &#8220;Remote Settings&#8221; in System Menu allows to assign alternative functions to Remote&#8217;s TAP, TUNER, and LOOPER buttons
> added: function Looper Button 1 (Record/Playback/Overdub) and 2 (Stop) as well as Morph Button can be assigned to external switches and Remote&#8217;s TAP, TUNER, LOOPER
> added: Morph Pedal and pedal nodes &#8220;MorphPedal to Wah&#8221; and &#8220;MorphPedal to Pitch&#8221; combined with other pedal node selections on new System menu page &#8220;Pedal Links&#8221;
> added: parameter Mix in all Distortion effects enabling Morphing
> added: QUICK button can be used to simulate Morphing.
> added: Vibrato effect now features Ducking
> added: relative addressing via MIDI CC 50-54 also functional in Browse Mode
> changed: MIDI CC 48/49 in Browse Mode value 0 +/- 1 Rig, value 1 +/-5 Rigs, value 2 first/last of next higher/lower bank of five
> changed: &#8220;Tap Delay&#8221;, &#8220;Free Delay&#8221;, and &#8220;Analog Delay&#8221; are consolidated into one Delay Type called &#8220;Legacy Delay&#8221;. Former Rigs and Presets will automatically be migrated to this new type without any tonal changes.
> changed: Pure Cabinet activated at level 3.0 by default
> changed: &#8220;Loop Level Adjust&#8221; renamed to &#8220;FX Loop Adjust&#8221;
> changed: &#8220;Voice Mix&#8221; parameter of pitch shifters renamed to &#8220;Voice Balance&#8221;
> changed: the term &#8220;Beat Scanner&#8221; replacing &#8220;Beat Detection&#8221; in Profiler user interface
> changed: parameter Volume completely migrated from Cabinet into Amplifier Module
> changed: parameter Detune in pitch shifters converted into a bipolar parameter. Thus, positive and negative values can be dialed.
> changed: Output Section cannot be locked anymore, which was meaningless anyhow
> changed: Performance Load &#8220;Pending&#8221; without automatic timeout; exit via Remote&#8217;s &#8220;LOOPER&#8221;, &#8220;TUNER&#8221; and &#8220;TAP&#8221; buttons, Profiler&#8217;s EXIT button, MIDI CC# 30 and 31
> changed: TYPE now working as preselection in Performance Mode
> changed: Rig Autoload activated by default
> changed: edit buffer gets cleared during upgrades, and default Rig &#8220;Crunch&#8221; appears after restart.
> fixed: audio now muted during firmware upgrade and during reboot after restore
> fixed: accidental Rigs in Performance Mode edit buffer immediately after restart
> fixed: TYPE knob functionality on Arrange Performances screen
> fixed: potential corruption error during Rig load
> fixed: &#8220;Init Globals&#8221; now enables also power amp of PowerHead and PowerRack
> fixed: anomalies, when Cabinet Module is locked and another Merged Rig gets loaded or Performance gets stored
> fixed: DIRECT OUTPUT Source initialization after restart
> 
> Factory Content (enclosed in software*)
> 
> added: 2 Rigs &#8220;1971 Mars Golub Crunch&#8221; and &#8220;2011 More Gain AC20&#8221;
> added: 3 TopJimi and 6 SoundSide Rigs
> added: Wah Presets revised
> changed: Reverb Presets revised
> changed: Rig Browse Pool has been cleaned up, excluded Rigs available as Legacy Rig Pack 2015
> changed: Delay Presets and Effects Section presets revised to accommodate Legacy Delay
> changed: Factory Demo Performances revised
> 
> * All Factory Rigs and Presets embedded in this operating system can be imported via function &#8220;Factory Rigs&#8221; in System menu. If you prefer to import Rigs selectively, please pick and choose from our Factory Rig Packs available on our download-page.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Yessss, finally!


----------



## jerm

anyone have any problems with 4.0? Thinking about updating tonight.


----------



## lewis

Anyone happen to have profiles of the Axe FX Tone matches of like Meshuggah and other bands that were done a while back?


----------



## Smoked Porter

I'm about to install the update. Looks like the new delays are put off until 5.0 though. Wahh. Oh well, still nice to have them in more than one slot now.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

The new strobe tuner is great. I found the bubble level one a bit gimmicky and slow to react, so it's great to have that updated. Also, start up time seems to be a bit faster, or did I imagine that?


----------



## lewis

oh wow there is an update out?. I must of totally missed that. I will get on that today. Has it bettered the tone in anyway?


----------



## Guamskyy

Update you say? Well alright!!


----------



## jerm

lewis, I have some free axe fx 2 profiles that were made a while ago. A bunch of them are Periphery tones, one of the clean tones in particular is really awesome.

PM me and I can send you them by email or something.


----------



## Rich5150

Lokasenna said:


> Oh ...., now all of our patches are going to be broken and we'll have to make them all again and get thing set up properl.... oh, wait. No. That's the other company. My bad.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> 4.0 public beta - Profiler | Kemper Profiling Amplifier | Downloads



I own an AxeFX II (my main rig) as well as a Kemper, I have never had to redo my patches after a firmware update.


----------



## Lokasenna

Rich5150 said:


> I own an AxeFX II (my main rig) as well as a Kemper, I have never had to redo my patches after a firmware update.



Never used one, but that's by far the most common complaint I see about Fractal.


----------



## lewis

My Bands (Enenra) debut single is out from our first EP together (Isolate//Eternal).
Called "Obsolete" all guitar and bass sounds where from the Kemper. Still getting better sounds with it all the time - 

https://www.reverbnation.com/enenra2/song/25803528-obsolete


----------



## coreysMonster

I'm joining the Kemper family, gents. Mine should be arriving sometime in the next two weeks.


----------



## meambobbo

Damn lewis. That sounds great. What guitar did you use? Which kpa profiles?


----------



## lewis

meambobbo said:


> Damn lewis. That sounds great. What guitar did you use? Which kpa profiles?



Ibanez ARZ307 - Stock pickups - Drop Ab open tuning.

Rhythms are quad tracked. 2 of the guitars are a ENGL Powerball profile the other 2 are Engl E530 preamp profile. Then blended to taste.
solo tone is a profile of a Soldano Hot rod merged profile.


and thanks man haha I worked hard on tones.
Bass was 3 profiles blended. DI and 2 different darkglass profiles, again blended to taste.


----------



## jerm

Rosen Digital Kemper Collection - Rosen Digital

They got a REVV Generator 120 pack on there! The Archon pack look sick too. 

Would love to hear thoughts on it.


----------



## coreysMonster

Hell. Yes.

Clips and songs incoming.


----------



## lewis

so a new plan for band practice.

run 1 output of the Kemper to a poweramp into a Cabinet, and another output going to the drummers/vocalists in ears.

Im hoping that not using the PA for guitar at the loud practice room volumes will stop the feedback/ring/reflection problem I get on the tail of all the djenty/staccato riffs.


----------



## JejeLaFrite

Hey guys,

Finally finished my album and re-recorded it entirely with the kemper (guitar & bass).
I thought I might share it here as it's pretty difficult to find complete album recorded with the kemper (compared to the axe-fx).


----------



## coreysMonster

Finally had a chance to play around with this thing after being out of town.

It. Is. AWESOME.

Playing: kemperTest.mp3 - picosong

A quick clip with Superior Drummer, an RG1570 with a Super Distortion in it and a Sterling Sub 5 string. Not happy with the bass tone yet (it's an EZ Mix preset) but holy moley the guitar! I'm loving it for sure.

EDIT: and another one, this time with an Agile 828 with a Pegasus / Sentient set.

http://picosong.com/BsEw/


----------



## Quitty

I started releasing my all-Kemper album a couple of weeks back. 
It's somewhere between prog, fusion and post-something.
Iowa project on Bandcamp


----------



## meambobbo

sick work, quitty. great guitar tone and mix - great song-writing.


----------



## lewis

when dialing in modern progressive tones, how are people dealing with that fizz without taking away the clarity. Are you trying to dial it out in the Kempers blocks pre/post?. Or do you leave the tones as is, and try to dial it out in the DAW?

Im currently using a Deathbar on my 8 string and it can get fizzy. From 4k up, pretty easily. Just wondered how you guys deal with it.

also when tracking rhythm guitars, are peeps getting better results using say 2 different guitars and say quad tracking? (1 guitar each side panned) or just 1 guitar double or quad tracked etc?

curious


----------



## jerm

^I used to quad track but man it's a ton of work and not really sure if it's worth it in the end for a less dynamic sound. But it's all personal preference. You could get a massive sound just double tracking.

Tracking left side with a guitar and the right side with a different guitar is a good idea, but not completely necessary.

I usually deal with my filter in my DAW. High pass anyways from 75-150hz and then low pass anywhere from 8khz-12khz.


----------



## JejeLaFrite

I usually dual track too (except on "Progenies of Lunar Part1" where guitar are quad-tracked. All rhythm guitars on"Azimuths" [link above] are dual tracked).
And when creating a new patch I usually dial in a new amp and a coarse tone, then record it with drums & bass, then EQ my guitar bus to adjust it in the mix, then reproduce the EQ from the DAW into a "Studio paramteric EQ" in the kemper effect loop.
Finally, remove the EQ from the bus an re track my guitar to see if that's fine and that's me


----------



## lewis

thanks for the replies lads /\ I like the idea about using 2 seperate guitars for a tone and also the idea of getting a good tone in the DAW using EQ, then replicating it in the Kemper and retracking.

Nice ideas. Think Im going to try that and do a dual vs Quad test and see what I prefer.

Ive seen people using 1 track dead middle too and then fade to taste. Not sure if thats a good idea or what but.


----------



## jerm

^if anything you should re-amp, not re-record haha, no sense in re-recording when you could easily re-amp. 

Periphery used triple tracking, 1 Left, 1 Right and 1 in the center pitch shifted down an octave for PII.


----------



## lewis

jerm said:


> ^if anything you should re-amp, not re-record haha, no sense in re-recording when you could easily re-amp.
> 
> Periphery used triple tracking, 1 Left, 1 Right and 1 in the center pitch shifted down an octave for PII.



Its a very good point


----------



## lewis

jerm said:


> ^if anything you should re-amp, not re-record haha, no sense in re-recording when you could easily re-amp.
> 
> *Periphery used triple tracking, 1 Left, 1 Right and 1 in the center pitch shifted down an octave for PII*.



As well as Bass?


----------



## lewis

anyone got any experience with running a tube pedal (boost/od etc) infront of the Kemper?

For example I like the look of the Laney Pulse tube pedal and also Blackstar do some cool tube pedals too.

How does the Kemper play with tube boosts infront?


----------



## jerm

lewis said:


> As well as Bass?


No, bass was 1 track duplicated 2 times, total of 3 tracks. 1 for low end, 1 for grit and one for distortion.


----------



## lewis

new Kemper tone demo here -

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/eridium/tone-test-1[/SC]

for fans of Architects, Hacktivist, After the Burial etc


----------



## ramses

lewis said:


> new Kemper tone demo here ...



Nice.

Profiles used?


----------



## lewis

ramses said:


> Nice.
> 
> Profiles used?



was from the meambobbo stuff


----------



## JejeLaFrite

Hey guys,

Just made a new rhythm preset in the vein of Periphery's tone (not a copy, but something djenty enough).
https://soundcloud.com/allureofstellar/mixtest-a-la-periphery

What do you think ?


----------



## Casper777

Hey guys!!

just wanted to share...

For those who seek great mid-gain, rock tones, I found yesterday some GREAT profiles on the Rig Exchanges from Jeremy Varao... His Splawn Quick Rod profiles sound really good.

Here is my contribnution of the day LOL


----------



## meambobbo

lewis said:


> was from the meambobbo stuff



Ie, PodHD Uber, heavily tweaked once profiled, but no other real world gear used. No cab swapping inside the Kemper.


----------



## domsch1988

I'm debating Kemper vs Real amp for my next purchase. For live use i'd like to know, can i run FOH direct plus Poweramp Cab without Cab Profile at the same time? Maybe even an additional In-Ear out?
So, Guitar to Kemper, Kemper with cab profile to FOH, Kemper with Cab Profile to In-Ear and Kemper without Cab Profile to Poweramp and Cab. Would this work?


----------



## meambobbo

yes, this is quite possible. there are numerous output options for each output, including different global EQ. firmware 3.0 introduced merging, which allows merging a profile of just the amp using a DI box between the amp and cab with a profile of the amp into mic'ed cab to separate the sound of the amp/cab in the corresponding amp and cab profiles. This means when running dual output like you want, the sound coming out the cab on stage should sound near identical to the sound of the cab while you were profiling, and the sound coming out the PA should sound exactly like the signal from the mic'ed cab.

you could then use the newer "pure cab" feature to kind of remove the mic sound from the PA signal, so that both the on-stage sound and PA sound are very similar or identical.


----------



## jerm

meambobbo said:


> yes, this is quite possible. there are numerous output options for each output, including different global EQ. firmware 3.0 introduced merging, which allows merging a profile of just the amp using a DI box between the amp and cab with a profile of the amp into mic'ed cab to separate the sound of the amp/cab in the corresponding amp and cab profiles. This means when running dual output like you want, the sound coming out the cab on stage should sound near identical to the sound of the cab while you were profiling, and the sound coming out the PA should sound exactly like the signal from the mic'ed cab.
> 
> you could then use the newer "pure cab" feature to kind of remove the mic sound from the PA signal, so that both the on-stage sound and PA sound are very similar or identical.


Yup.

Kemper is amazing. Unless I win the lottery (to make my own profiles), I don't see myself switching to real amps.


----------



## takotakumi

Kinda late but what is new on the new update that came out a few months ago?

Also, anyone recommend a good bogner uberschall profile?

Thanks


----------



## jerm

takotakumi said:


> Kinda late but what is new on the new update that came out a few months ago?
> 
> Also, anyone recommend a good bogner uberschall profile?
> 
> Thanks


There a really good one on the RE that was recently put up. 

If you want to pay the best ones are Origin's uberschall pack. JPP's uberschall pack remains my favourite however he took it down.


----------



## Lokasenna

takotakumi said:


> Kinda late but what is new on the new update that came out a few months ago?



The update for 4.0 is still in beta. Notable features include:

- Morphing - lets you set up two different presets for one rig and then blend between them with a pedal, so fading in your chorus/delay while you drop the gain, etc.

- All the distortion effects have a Mix parameter now.

- Delays can go in the X, Mod, and Delay slots now.

- You can put any effect you want in the Delay slot. I've got a few rigs saved with three EQs after the amp for recording tweaks.


----------



## meambobbo

JPP can be reached to make deals on Facebook - "Jordon Popp Productions" - note the spelling.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Michael Britt's Dumble profiles are where it's at.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BG1E_niJJfh


----------



## mlancaster1

Here is a track my band just released and it was all re amped with the kemper. Let me know what you think of the tone! The profile used was one that I made with a peavey 6505+.

http://youtu.be/d7GNKkWK9kI


----------



## Carcaridon

Question about profiling. 

1. Can you profile just using headphones or do you have to be connected to a mixer/recording interface?

2. I've read that it's best to keep the EQ flat and not dial in "the perfect tone." Is this for gain too? Should that be more mid level too?

Profiling an Ampeg VH140c with celestion cab and want to make sure I nail it. 

Thanks.


----------



## lewis

has anyone in here got experience with using a tube (preamp) pedal infront of the Kemper (a OD/Boost) Think Blackstar and more recently the Laney Pulse. (Im gas'ing the latter)

thanks


----------



## AxelKay

lewis said:


> has anyone in here got experience with using a tube (preamp) pedal infront of the Kemper (a OD/Boost) Think Blackstar and more recently the Laney Pulse. (Im gas'ing the latter)
> 
> thanks



No but since you mention OD, I use Misha's OD in front of almost any profile.


----------



## AxelKay

takotakumi said:


> Kinda late but what is new on the new update that came out a few months ago?
> 
> Also, anyone recommend a good bogner uberschall profile?
> 
> Thanks


Get Marco's ( origin audio). The most absolute best Uber pack for me.
Jordon's very very decent as well.


----------



## Lokasenna

Carcaridon said:


> Question about profiling.
> 
> 1. Can you profile just using headphones or do you have to be connected to a mixer/recording interface?
> 
> 2. I've read that it's best to keep the EQ flat and not dial in "the perfect tone." Is this for gain too? Should that be more mid level too?
> 
> Profiling an Ampeg VH140c with celestion cab and want to make sure I nail it.
> 
> Thanks.



1. You don't need either of those things.

Kemper --> Amp --> Cab --> Mic --> Kemper

You can use a preamp for the mic if you want, or use a mixer to blend multiple mics, etc, but that's the basic setup.

2. Can't say I've heard that. You're profiling the exact sound that's dialed in, so you should set it up so it sounds good. It's worth noting that, when recording, the guitar amp is often a little lower-gain than what sounds by itself, and the mids bumped up a little - not sure if it's the same with bass.


----------



## lewis

is there anyway to have more than 3 effects blocks after the amp on the Kemper?. Like a 2nd bank of 3 on the same profile?. Im currently using all 3 after the amp and need another 1 at least for Studio EQ block


----------



## Carcaridon

Lokasenna said:


> 1. You don't need either of those things.
> 
> Kemper --> Amp --> Cab --> Mic --> Kemper
> 
> You can use a preamp for the mic if you want, or use a mixer to blend multiple mics, etc, but that's the basic setup.
> 
> 2. Can't say I've heard that. You're profiling the exact sound that's dialed in, so you should set it up so it sounds good. It's worth noting that, when recording, the guitar amp is often a little lower-gain than what sounds by itself, and the mids bumped up a little - not sure if it's the same with bass.



Thanks for the help. Once the profile is built can you add gain like you can take it down?


----------



## ara_

Carcaridon said:


> Thanks for the help. Once the profile is built can you add gain like you can take it down?



Yes.
The generated profile has the gain set to the appropriate level which can then be changed freely. It's possible to make a profile of a clean AC30 and max the gain, for example. Sometimes this can get incredible results, sometimes it's best to stay with realistic settings.


----------



## Lokasenna

The general consensus is that, the farther you go from the original gain level, the distortion starts sounding more and more the same across different profiles because the Kemper is having to guess more. Still sounds good, though - the most popular profile on the Exchange is a Morgan AC20, and I've gotten it to sound like Iced Earth on occasion.



lewis said:


> is there anyway to have more than 3 effects blocks after the amp on the Kemper?. Like a 2nd bank of 3 on the same profile?. Im currently using all 3 after the amp and need another 1 at least for Studio EQ block



Nope. At some point they've said we're getting more reverbs, and probably the ability to have multiple reverbs, so when that happens the fourth block will most likely be opened up for any effect.


----------



## Carcaridon

ara_ said:


> Yes.
> The generated profile has the gain set to the appropriate level which can then be changed freely. It's possible to make a profile of a clean AC30 and max the gain, for example. Sometimes this can get incredible results, sometimes it's best to stay with realistic settings.



Thanks again for the help. I've owned the Ampeg since it was first released back in the 90's. Always kept it in great condition so the thought of getting this profiled is just exciting! I appreciate the responses you've given. Doing this next week so I'll let the group know how it goes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

just pulled the trigger on a kemper. Should be here in a week. Anyone have any recommendations for high gain profiles?


----------



## domsch1988

I'm a few hours before pulling the trigger on a Kemper. I'll try to play it through a cab in store first, but i'm 99% set.
Two questions: I'm getting the non powered version. Rack or Head? And would you say the kemper Remote is needed or does a Midi Borad/Pod as Midi Board suffice? Oh and yes, i intend to play live with it if that matters for any of those questions.


----------



## lewis

domsch1988 said:


> I'm a few hours before pulling the trigger on a Kemper. I'll try to play it through a cab in store first, but i'm 99% set.
> Two questions: I'm getting the non powered version. Rack or Head? And would you say the kemper Remote is needed or does a Midi Borad/Pod as Midi Board suffice? Oh and yes, i intend to play live with it if that matters for any of those questions.



If your playing live then go the rack route and yeah defo get the footswitch.


----------



## domsch1988

lewis said:


> If your playing live then go the rack route and yeah defo get the footswitch.


Ok, to extend that a bit: Lets also talk money. The Remote equals roughly 400 while i do already have the Pod and most midi switches are way less expensive. Plus no Exp Pedal. Is it really worth the pricetag?
The Rack version is 100 more expensive. Why is that? Any Feature differences?


----------



## Random3

After over a year of saving I finally have enough to get a deposit down on a Kemper!

Planning on buying at the end of this month.

Kinda stressing for the next few weeks in case something happens that will absorb my funds...

I have so much music I have put on hold until I can buy this thing I can't quite imagine getting it.


----------



## JohnIce

domsch1988 said:


> Ok, to extend that a bit: Lets also talk money. The Remote equals roughly 400 while i do already have the Pod and most midi switches are way less expensive. Plus no Exp Pedal. Is it really worth the pricetag?
> The Rack version is 100 more expensive. Why is that? Any Feature differences?



Haven't tried the KPA Remote footswitch but I'm using an HD500 for controlling my Kemper and it works well. The Pod is a great midi controller. Also a good backup option should something go wrong live with the Kemper (never happened to me, but backups are backups, having one is just common sense).

The Pod does require some configuration to work properly so if you're a complete Midiot you might find the Remote easier. But there's a good tutorial on youtube that helped me configure the Pod.


----------



## domsch1988

So, after testing it, i went home with a Kemper PowerHead Yesterday. Originally i wanted the none powered, but the guy at the musicstore made it, so the Powered Version was cheaper than getting an EHX Magnum extra, so i took the powered Home. I'm only now setting everything up. Updating, Registering and what not.
Thanks to everyone who helped me out till this point. I'm massively happy!


----------



## domsch1988

Hey, i thought i'd share my first ventures into Kemper Land. In two weeks our drummer is doing the recordings for our Album. Currently i make the backing tracks to play to. I quickly Re-Recorded one song with the Kemper instead of my Pod.
Playing is sloppy, drums are generic, bu so far i really love what the Kemper does. I'm no mixing pro, so everythings a bit "cluttered".

In this case it's double tracked 6505 left and slo-100 right. Bass is the free Mark Amp from Kosten. The Setup was really easy (for someone who has been recording stuff for some time). Now i need to find the Profiles that suit me 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dominik-schlack-1/das-angebot-kemper[/SC]
Any Input/Feedback is very welcome 

Edit:
Here's the Pod Version for Comparison:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dominik-schlack-1/das-angebot[/SC]


----------



## crankyrayhanky

^thats a significant improvement!


----------



## lewis

just discovered the amp that is the VHT/Fryette and been trying out profiles of these amps.

holy hell they sound amazing with my new Jackson with Seymour Duncan Nazgul.


----------



## meambobbo

the deliverance i assume? or sig:x? what profiles? free or commercial? i think sinmix has a deliverance pack, and i know jerevil on the forums bought a deliverance but i'm not sure if he ever got a good profiling session. his splawn quickrod profiles are very good - free on rig exchange.


----------



## lewis

meambobbo said:


> the deliverance i assume? or sig:x? what profiles? free or commercial? i think sinmix has a deliverance pack, and i know jerevil on the forums bought a deliverance but i'm not sure if he ever got a good profiling session. his splawn quickrod profiles are very good - free on rig exchange.



Yeah the sinmix deliverance bud. Sounds amazing


----------



## mightypudge

lewis said:


> Yeah the sinmix deliverance bud. Sounds amazing



I have that pack as well. Love it. Very organic and raw sounding, and tracks nicely.


----------



## Dead-Pan

KnightBrolaire said:


> just pulled the trigger on a kemper. Should be here in a week. Anyone have any recommendations for high gain profiles?



I am super digging these right now.

https://www.kemper-amps.com/forum/i...pZone-Krank-REV1-released-Brutal-metal-tones/

He has a Mesa Dual Rec Revision F pack that is on presale with a sample profile. I preordered and the sample profile is real good.


----------



## jerm

^i found the sample of the Rev F DR to be pretty thin/clanky. 

That Rev 1 does sound sick though


----------



## Dead-Pan

I thought the Rev F was thick.

Here is his sound sample:

https://soundcloud.com/reampzone/1992-mesa-boogie-dual-rectifier-rev-f-kemper-profiles


----------



## jerm

^maybe i need to try it again.....hahah


----------



## theicon2125

I am looking at digital amp systems for myself. I keep coming back to Kemper because so many people recommend it but I'm not sure if it would be a good fit for me. I don't have a collection of tube amps to profile, nor do I know anyone who has a collection that I can use to create profiles. To my knowledge there aren't really any studios near me that I could go to and use their gear. My concern with downloading profiles is that I've heard that the profiles can end up not sounding good on your setup depending on what guitar and pickups were used to make the profile. Does anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## lewis

theicon2125 said:


> I am looking at digital amp systems for myself. I keep coming back to Kemper because so many people recommend it but I'm not sure if it would be a good fit for me. I don't have a collection of tube amps to profile, nor do I know anyone who has a collection that I can use to create profiles. To my knowledge there aren't really any studios near me that I could go to and use their gear. My concern with downloading profiles is that I've heard that the profiles can end up not sounding good on your setup depending on what guitar and pickups were used to make the profile. Does anyone have any experience with that?



I think ultimately there is so much choice, basically unlimited plus every profile is totally tweakable your just almost 100% guaranteed to find a tone you adore.


----------



## domsch1988

theicon2125 said:


> I am looking at digital amp systems for myself. I keep coming back to Kemper because so many people recommend it but I'm not sure if it would be a good fit for me. I don't have a collection of tube amps to profile, nor do I know anyone who has a collection that I can use to create profiles. To my knowledge there aren't really any studios near me that I could go to and use their gear. My concern with downloading profiles is that I've heard that the profiles can end up not sounding good on your setup depending on what guitar and pickups were used to make the profile. Does anyone have any experience with that?


It depends if you're a tweaker or not. For me, deciding between afx and kemper came down to that. With the FX you need to tweak your patches with all settings till next year. Some people love that, i don't. With the kemper it's downloading a profile and hear if you like it. If you don't, try a different cab or try another one. After that eq, fx and such are all iceing on the cake. Plus all other solutions are limited by the amp models they provide, so you're base sounds are limited. The Kemper isn't. As long as there are new Amps, there are new tones for the Kemper... Ultimately all "high end" modellers can sound epic. It's just a question of usecase and how your workflow works.


----------



## jerm

lewis said:


> I think ultimately there is so much choice, basically unlimited plus every profile is totally tweakable your just almost 100% guaranteed to find a tone you adore.


agreed.

There are many bad profiles, but there are MANY good ones. You will always end up finding an awesome profile of the amp you're looking for. It's crazy how many profiles are out there.

I'm not sure about the whole pickup/setup thing. I've found awesome profiles that were done with EMG's when I play passive Dimarzio's....

You will not regret getting a Kemper. The only thing you'll regret is not getting one sooner.


----------



## Random3

So guys I am going to be putting a deposit down on a Kemper on Sunday. I am having doubts over whether to go powered or not.

My current rig is a pair of Yamaha HS50s and ATH-M50X headphones. The majority of my Kempering will be done through one of these.

I also have a Marshall 1960AV 4x12 which I used to use with my 6505 head. I was planning on getting the powered KPA to use occasionally on my days off through the 4x12. I would also plan on doing this if/when I get into gigging again.

However, the powered KPA is £350 more expensive than the unpowered. I don't want to get the unpowered and then be sat next to my 4x12 wishing I had gone powered. But that said the extra £350 is hard money and potentially delay this further than it already has been delayed.

Any advice?


----------



## domsch1988

Random3 said:


> So guys I am going to be putting a deposit down on a Kemper on Sunday. I am having doubts over whether to go powered or not.
> 
> My current rig is a pair of Yamaha HS50s and ATH-M50X headphones. The majority of my Kempering will be done through one of these.
> 
> I also have a Marshall 1960AV 4x12 which I used to use with my 6505 head. I was planning on getting the powered KPA to use occasionally on my days off through the 4x12. I would also plan on doing this if/when I get into gigging again.
> 
> However, the powered KPA is £350 more expensive than the unpowered. I don't want to get the unpowered and then be sat next to my 4x12 wishing I had gone powered. But that said the extra £350 is hard money and potentially delay this further than it already has been delayed.
> 
> Any advice?



Personally i think if there's any way you can do it, buy the powered. I wanted the non powered to and after only 1 week i'm happy to have gotten the powered. If you ever intend to play live or use it as an amp, go powered. Every separate decent poweramp is more expensive, heavier and an additional thing to carry.
The non powered KPA is if you only get this for studio/practice use and intend to never use it live. But thats just my personal opinion


----------



## lewis

you know when I ordered mine I went Non powered rack route. What they sent me was a powered toaster version instead and had no knowledge of said screw up with my order. So I got a dearer order for the same price as the non powered.....but without thinking I stupidly complained to them because I wanted a rackmount. So they sorted my order out and sent out what I should of received originally...

fast track to now?... I wish I kept the powered /\


----------



## jerm

lewis said:


> you know when I ordered mine I went Non powered rack route. What they sent me was a powered toaster version instead and had no knowledge of said screw up with my order. So I got a dearer order for the same price as the non powered.....but without thinking I stupidly complained to them because I wanted a rackmount. So they sorted my order out and sent out what I should of received originally...
> 
> fast track to now?... I wish I kept the powered /\


dudeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hahaah


----------



## theicon2125

domsch1988 said:


> It depends if you're a tweaker or not. For me, deciding between afx and kemper came down to that. With the FX you need to tweak your patches with all settings till next year. Some people love that, i don't. With the kemper it's downloading a profile and hear if you like it. If you don't, try a different cab or try another one. After that eq, fx and such are all iceing on the cake. Plus all other solutions are limited by the amp models they provide, so you're base sounds are limited. The Kemper isn't. As long as there are new Amps, there are new tones for the Kemper... Ultimately all "high end" modellers can sound epic. It's just a question of usecase and how your workflow works.



I'm just a guy who sits at home and plays for the most part. I jam with friends some but not a whole lot so I wouldn't consider myself a power user and I'm not too concerned about workflow. I don't have a lot of experience with modeling stuff, just a Digitech RP200 that I had as a teenager and a couple Line 6 amps that friends let me mess around with and create profiles to use when I would jam with them. But when I would create profiles I did enjoy tweaking stuff and playing with different models to find my ideal sound or try to replicate tones from popular artists. I'm sure that Kempers also provide a decent amount of tweaking for people who enjoy that.



jerm said:


> agreed.
> 
> There are many bad profiles, but there are MANY good ones. You will always end up finding an awesome profile of the amp you're looking for. It's crazy how many profiles are out there.
> 
> I'm not sure about the whole pickup/setup thing. I've found awesome profiles that were done with EMG's when I play passive Dimarzio's....
> 
> You will not regret getting a Kemper. The only thing you'll regret is not getting one sooner.



This is good to hear. I only use passives (tried EMGs and didn't like them) so I'm glad that stuff ends up sounding good even with a different guitar.


----------



## lewis

jerm said:


> dudeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hahaah



man I know...such a facepalm moment. Like with the way I have my Kemper at home too, Toaster would of made way more sense. Just a total mistake. At least in general the thing is so damn good I cant be too annoyed.


----------



## Lokasenna

theicon2125 said:


> I am looking at digital amp systems for myself. I keep coming back to Kemper because so many people recommend it but I'm not sure if it would be a good fit for me. I don't have a collection of tube amps to profile, nor do I know anyone who has a collection that I can use to create profiles. To my knowledge there aren't really any studios near me that I could go to and use their gear. My concern with downloading profiles is that I've heard that the profiles can end up not sounding good on your setup depending on what guitar and pickups were used to make the profile. Does anyone have any experience with that?



Profiles will sound the most accurate if you have the same guitar that was used for refining, but that's it. In theory, the difference you hear when playing a Les Paul through someone else's rig that they refined with a Strat should be the same difference you'd hear playing a Les Paul through the original rig, since they've set up the tone with their Strat in mind.

IMO, the biggest thing that kills a profile is the mic/cab, so if you can find a few good cabs and save them as presets you're all set.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

domsch1988 said:


> Personally i think if there's any way you can do it, buy the powered. I wanted the non powered to and after only 1 week i'm happy to have gotten the powered. If you ever intend to play live or use it as an amp, go powered. Every separate decent poweramp is more expensive, heavier and an additional thing to carry.
> The non powered KPA is if you only get this for studio/practice use and intend to never use it live. But thats just my personal opinion


Quoted for Truthiness


----------



## jerm

Used my kemper!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/horussound_jeremy/2016-07-09-song-6-v9[/SC]


----------



## lewis

jerm said:


> Used my kemper!
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/horussound_jeremy/2016-07-09-song-6-v9[/SC]



sounds massssive!! and nice and eerie haha  has an Ola Englund level of production (In a good way)


----------



## jerm

^Thanks man!!!!

Can't wait to get this project released!


----------



## domsch1988

I uploaded my first ever Profile to the RE. It's channel three of the anvil preamp (soldano x88 diy clone). Feel free to check it out and leave feedback if you like.


----------



## Zhadryel

Hey guys here is a recording test that i made from my Kemper.
There is just 2 guitar track hard panned left and right (sloppy playing), and superior drummer.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-0dtwbQu6VpZ2pTQzdxa05yUG8

Give me your thoughts


----------



## lewis

anyone know why i get alot of fizz?. Like I have treble at say - 3 and presence around noon and gain around noon on most profiles yet I get alot of fizz once recorded that I have to dial out in post processing. Its just annnoying. Ive tried both pushing mids and scooping mids and still get the same issue. 

(and no i dont mean the ungodly fizz you get when a cabinet IR is disabled for example before someone suggests "have you got a cab sound turned on" )


----------



## Lokasenna

Even real mic'ed cabs, and therefore Kemper profiles, have to deal with hiss to some extent.

It's really a product of the speaker choice and mic position - straight on at the center of the speaker is WAY brighter than straight at the edge of the dustcap, or pulled back a bit, etc.

All of the EQs in the Kemper include a low cut and high cut on the last (I think) page. If memory serves, they're roughly equal to a 12db HPF and LPF respectively, so as a default you can usually set the high cut to 12kHz without losing much. If there's still too much fizz, you can either dial it down more or add a second EQ with the same setting - this will effectively double the slope of the LPF.


----------



## jerm

I usually deal with fizz/hiss by taking out some of the presence, some as much as -2dB.


----------



## JejeLaFrite

Profiler spotted in the background !
(all guitars and bass tracked with the kemper)


----------



## Ingvar

Hi everyone! I own Kemper since 2013 but never posted my track in this thread.

Here are tracks with profiles from the Ultimate Bundle.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/section_0/metastability[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/section_0/drone-attack[/SC]


----------



## takotakumi

Maybe someone knows the fix to this...

So for the past months I've been using the built-in Screamer OD from the Kemper stompboxes and I recently acquired a EQD Palisades. However, it seems that this OD has too much output to the point that the green light from the Input LED from the kemper is almost always either orange or red. The bad thing about this is that it kinda clips in the sense that the sound or riff Im playing gets its gain reduced drastically, to the point that it sounds more like a od infront of a clean amp rather than high gain amp.

Would I have to reduce the volume levels on the OD itself? Or would I have to adjust the input parameters of the kemper?
I used to use it with a SD 805 and did not have this problem before...
Also, with the built in Screamer OD I put the volume to MAX (on the stompbox parameters) and this is no issue at all.

Thanks!


----------



## Lokasenna

Press the Input button on your Kemper and check your Clean Sense setting. Try turning both that and your pedal's level all the way down.


----------



## jerm

I have green rhino which has a ton of boost available and don't have this problem if I turn the Clean Sens down. Right now I have it set to -9.5dB with Dimarzio Blaze 7 and Super Distortion 7's.


----------



## takotakumi

jerm said:


> I have green rhino which has a ton of boost available and don't have this problem if I turn the Clean Sens down. Right now I have it set to -9.5dB with Dimarzio Blaze 7 and Super Distortion 7's.



Thanks! This worked


----------



## schecter58

Just wanted to chime in on this thread since I got to experience playing through a kemper a few days ago. A buddy of mine recently purchased one and I tried it out when jamming. 

In the brief time I played it I was blown away. I was really impressed when playing through some of the high gain stuff (5150, Engl, Diesel, Mesa). While I don't have a comparison on how the amps should have necessarily sounded, they sounded awesome and felt very responsive. 

Even though I am not a gigging musician and mostly a bedroom player, I am definitely GAS'ing for one of these units.... I may look at selling my current amp setup and pedals and taking the plunge (this would only be a fraction of the cost, haha).


----------



## Rich5150

I had one for about 6mo i just could not get a tone i liked out of it despite buying profiles.I just traded it for a Helix. And i still have my AxeFX II rig and my AX8 which won't go anywhere.


----------



## USMarine75

I'm having the same fizz problem mentioned above when playing through a live rig (powered KPA through cab). I have a 7 string tuned to A std or drop G and the fizz is really prominent with nearly every preset. It seems like it's exaggerated with the downtuning. I've turned the cab Sim off. Are there maybe some presets that are better?


----------



## jerm

^one of my favourite profiles comes stock with lots of fizz. I deal with it by adjusting the Presence by about -1.5 to -2dB.


----------



## lewis

anyone know what the output settings need to be to apply all things in the chain including delay/reverbs etc on the end?. I think I have mine set wrong as sometimes when I add a delay, there is no delay on the sound.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

lewis said:


> anyone know what the output settings need to be to apply all things in the chain including delay/reverbs etc on the end?. I think I have mine set wrong as sometimes when I add a delay, there is no delay on the sound.



What outputs are you using? You need to set the outputs you're using to 'Master Stereo'. Sounds like they might currently be set to 'Stack'.



USMarine75 said:


> I'm having the same fizz problem mentioned above when playing through a live rig (powered KPA through cab). I have a 7 string tuned to A std or drop G and the fizz is really prominent with nearly every preset. It seems like it's exaggerated with the downtuning. I've turned the cab Sim off. Are there maybe some presets that are better?



What cab and speakers are you using? I've found the cab that you're using really affects this stuff. I've recently had more success using Celestion Creamback M & H speakers over Vintage 30's. Also dialling back a bit of presence on the monitor EQ in the output section is helpful for me.


----------



## Lokasenna

Put an EQ in X or Mod and dial the High Cut knob down. That's what it's for.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

If you do that you will also be affecting your direct tone.


----------



## USMarine75

> What cab and speakers are you using? I've found the cab that you're using really affects this stuff. I've recently had more success using Celestion Creamback M & H speakers over Vintage 30's. Also dialling back a bit of presence on the monitor EQ in the output section is helpful for me.


For live I'm running the KPA into a Randall Diavlo with v30 (or a Genz Benz G Flex with my 6's, too much bass for 7's and detuned). I thought for playing live you turn cab sim off? No?

The same would apply to the monitor EQ settings right? That was for recording purposes, because I'm using the powered out.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

USMarine75 said:


> For live I'm running the KPA into a Randall Diavlo with v30 (or a Genz Benz G Flex with my 6's, too much bass for 7's and detuned). I thought for playing live you turn cab sim off? No?
> 
> The same would apply to the monitor EQ settings right? That was for recording purposes, because I'm using the powered out.



Yep, set the power amp out to have no cab sim, that way you can run direct to the PA with the cab from the Kemper and also run your physical cab as a stage monitor. I use the EQ in the monitor output section to tailor my overall sound for the cab (reduce fizz if needed etc).


----------



## USMarine75

Ok I'll try tonight. The exact same rigs sounded amazing with a 6-string in D Std or Drop C, so it may be that I just need to learn how dial in EQ for a 7-string in A Std or Drop G? 

Dial down the overall presence and maybe use a 10-band, not just the master parametric EQs? FWIW I was able to get almost the exact same tone as the new Whitechapel album, but with annoying fizz (think poorly EQ'd 5150).


----------



## jerm

^The new Whitechapel tone sounds like running 2 overdrives in the chain, super scratchy upper range haha


----------



## Random3

I am picking up my Kemper on Monday. Excited is an understatement.

As far as profiles go I want to find some nut-crushingly heavy profiles. The Aborted ones sound fantastic so definitely picking those up. I also heard that Lasse Lammert and Ola Englund did some but I can't find them on the Kemper forum or on Google.
Anyone have any links to must-have heavy as balls profiles for modern metal? Free or paid I don't mind, will check them out either way.

Also I know the Kemper has a couple of 5150III profiles as factory rigs, any others I should check out?


----------



## jerm

^for paid profiles checkout Tonehammer, Origin and Sinmix.

For free, google Kemper amp Kosten, you should find his thread with his free profiles. His 5150 with platinum mod is amazing.

Ola, Keith Merrow and Fluff's tones can be found on the Rig Exchange (which is a program you should download)


----------



## Random3

Cheers I'll check all of those out when I get it!


----------



## Xcaliber

This is probably a really stupid question, sorry in advance, but if I want to buy a Kemper to use at home purely in my home studio as a direct recording setup through my DAW, would I need to buy the powered Kemper or can I get away with the unpowered one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jerm

^I only use mine in my home studio; therefore I don't need a poweramp.

Then only time you'll need one is to play through an unpowered monitor, like a guitar cab. 

I have guitar ----> kemper ---> interface ---> Yamaha HS7 monitors.


----------



## Xcaliber

Thanks, I figured as much, but couldn't find a definitive answer. This is exactly what I was looking for.

I don't plan to use mine for anything outside of studio use (direct into the interface) so the unpowered version will work for me.


----------



## jerm

Just hooked up my kemper in stereo last night for the first time. Should've done that a long time ago! Makes the delay/reverb tones so insane. Highly recommended for those who haven't done so!


----------



## Random3

It has finally happened, after saving up for over a year I have finally purchased a Kemper Rack. I played around for about 3 hours Monday night, and all day yesterday, and it is very easy to use. There are a ridiculous amount of factory rigs. Right now my go-tos are the Lasse Lammert 6505 one, Keith Merrow's Loomis 5150III and that Kosten Platinum 5150 which Jerm suggested last week. Run all of these with my TS9DX running up front and holy .... this feels real.







I am a happy bunny.

Here's a quick example of what I managed to do with it in about 3 hours. I was so pleased with the results that rather than spend time doing more test mixes I decided to spend the rest of my time with it tracking guitars for an album I have been working on over the past year. Anyway, here's the sound clip from my first mess around.

https://soundcloud.com/charlie-munro-mixes/suicide-by-devin-townsend-kemper-test-run


----------



## jerm

^nice mix man! 

I love the Kosten Platinum Modded 5150, just needs to be reduced in Presence because it's a little fizzy.


----------



## mdeeRocks

Nice mix. I had my Kemper for almost 4 years now and still have to collect my jaw from the flow every other day. Never ending honeymoon.


----------



## lewis

anyone got any tips regards to dialing in the Whitechapel tone?. Especially from either of their last 2 albums. (ive heard someone say that they used 2 boosts on the tone from their latest album?)

like what Amp profile do we think they used etc?


----------



## Lokasenna

As of 2009 they were using 5150 IIIs live, with one guitarist also using an OD9. That's pretty standard for metalcore, and there are dozens of profiles with that setup.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Dunno about the the latest, but Our Endless War was a Diezel Herbert. I can't remember if there was 5150 on there also, or not, but the Herbert was the main rhythm tone.

Edit: Though, I remember looking at Zach Householder's instagram in the last year or so, and he, at least, seems to be using an EVH 5150 III profile live.


----------



## jerm

Maybe you were thinking about what I said in another thread, because it does sound like they used 2 overdrives in a chain on the new album. I personally think it sounds terrible.

There was a petition a few years back asking to get them to reamp the guitars with a real amp because apparently it was reamped with a Kemper.


----------



## lewis

this is where Im at currently with my attempt for guitar and bass tone. I actually used an Axe Fx profile (because I didnt see the recent advice before I dialed this in) and yes it was defo you Jerm haha.

any advice on where to go with this guitar + bass tone?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/eridium/whitechapel-tone-test[/SC]

EDIT: Strings are old as heck and I suck at programmed drums haha


----------



## jerm

^sounds pretty good. But it needs more of it's own space to be fully distinguishable between the low end of the guitars and the kick.

Guitars:
High pass around 100hz-150hz
Low pass 8khz-12khz, depends
Then you could notch out some annoying frequencies if you want around 500hz and around the 3-4khz range.
Then I like to put a multi band compressor only working in the 200hz and lower range, just to control some of that low end during palm mutes.

Bass: Copy paste your bass track to 3 separate tracks:

1) low end only, so high pass between 50-90hz, then low pass around 500hz or so.
on this track put some light saturation, and compress the .... out of it.

2) mids only, so high pass around 300hz and then low pass around 2k
put some distortion on this track, compress lightly.

3) highs, so high pass around 1khz or so. Low pass as needed.
Put some more distortion on this track than you did the MIDS only track. Compress lightly if needed.

Route these 3 tracks to your Bass Bus, blend the 3 tracks to your liking. On this bass buss you could do some more compression/saturation and EQ it some more.

This isn't my newest mix of this song as I'm still working on it, but you could hear the bass decently

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/horussound_jeremy/2016-07-09-song-6-v9[/SC]


----------



## lewis

anyone in here have both the Axe FX II and the Kemper?. 

if so would anyone mind doing some Axe Tone Match stuff and then profile it for the kemper? dont mind paying too for these.

Want some HOAC tone match Kemper stuff


----------



## Random3

Hi guys, just wanted to share this metal tone demo I just made:

There are a stupid number of rigs on the Rig Exchange so I couldn't possibly demo all of them. I selected these few based on the average rating, number of votes, and in some cases going by the authors who's profiles I had previously tried.

For each profile I list four things:
1: The name of the profile as listed on the Rig Exchange. Should be word-for-word so you can look it up yourself if you want to try it.
2: The author of the profile.
3: The amp used in the profile.
4: The cab used in the profile.

All of this information was lifted from the Rig Exchange so if any of it is incorrect it is because it was labelled incorrectly by the author.

The song is a track from my upcoming album I am working on. For this demo I have mixed the guitars louder than I usually would so they can be heard more clearly. What you will hear is a stripped down instrumental version of what will be the finished song, which will also include vocals, lead guitars, some quad-tracked rhythm guitars, keyboards and sound effects which were not present here.

NO processing was done to the guitar tones. On the Kemper itself I left the EQ and stomps exactly as they were set by the author. In some cases I disabled the effects modules which had either reverb or further EQ to keep them neutral. On Pro Tools I added no processing to the guitar tracks, although the entire mix was sent through a mastering chain.

Any questions please ask. Thanks for watching!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVx3BSfnkq0


----------



## AmoryB

Just posted one for sale if anyone is interested, powered rack mount version: https://reverb.com/item/2790733-kemper-profiler-amp-head-powered-rack-mount-w-soft-rolling-case

I hope this isn't against the rules to post it in this thread, if so let me know and I will remove it thank you


----------



## USMarine75

So I'm not really enamored with the built in effects on the KPA and I was thinking about trying to connect my G System to it. Is there a way to connect it so I can use the effects _and_ use the MIDI function to change profiles?


----------



## lewis

USMarine75 said:


> So I'm not really enamored with the built in effects on the KPA and I was thinking about trying to connect my G System to it. Is there a way to connect it so I can use the effects _and_ use the MIDI function to change profiles?



Same personally and Im even considering pairing my Pod HD Pro with the Kemper connected 4 cable method to add the brilliant effects from that to it.

6U'ing that beast

Power conditioner (1U)
HD Pro (2U)
Kemper (3U)

job done


----------



## lewis

ALSO

does anyone on here mind doing a modern progressive, tone building, tutorial video for the Kemper?. Like maybe some one experienced who knows some tips and tricks and certain EQ block choices, Real Cab stuff, "Space" feature and all that jazz.

i have an endless amount of Profiles now from downloading and I seem abit overwhelmed now by this thing. So it would probably help me alot. There is loads on Youtube of the create a patch type tutorials for the HD pro and Axe Fx but nothing similar for the Kemper.

Thanks


----------



## lewis

further enquiry:

Im thinking of playing a show with my Kemper on Saturday for the first time and also im thinking of pairing my HD Pro with it for effects only (and maybe 1 particular clean patch I have on the Pod). Anyone done this?. Wondering how well it works.

Plan (if I can do this) is connect it to the Kemper via the 4 cable method and use the rhythm and lean tones being Kemper profile with the HD Pro for effects/EQs and clean tone will just be HD pro. Which I presume you can do by just not putting an effects loop block in the clean patch?.

there is some amazing reverbs and delays (like Octa delays) in the HD pro aswell as the pitch glide feature etc. I probably wouldnt bother with the Pods EQs thinking about it because they are all stupidly in percentages rather than frequencies.

Any feedback on this would be welcome


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hey guys here's some short demos of my Kiesel VM8, all done with the kemper. I love this amp. Let me know what you think.
https://soundcloud.com/skwisgaar-sandervaal/sets/kiesel-vm8-demo-tones


----------



## takotakumi

Getting a new bass tomorrow.

Does anyone know any good profiles?

Looking for both clean and distorted sounds.
For cleans something funky, for distorted something similar to what soreption's bass sounds like, or alex webster from cannibal corpse.

Thanks


----------



## Lokasenna

In the Download section on the Kemper website there's a huge bass pack, covers a lot of ground.


----------



## Tisca

*Profiling Q:* 
If you profile an amp that does not take drive/boost pedals well, will the Kemper profile behave differently with drive/boost pedals? Possibly making amp in question better running it as an profile.


----------



## ramses

Tisca said:


> *Profiling Q:*
> If you profile an amp that does not take drive/boost pedals well, will the Kemper profile behave differently with drive/boost pedals? Possibly making amp in question better running it as an profile.



Possibly. The Kemper's input can be manipulated with at least two settings: clean sense and distortion sense.


----------



## lewis

can you use a rack tube preamp into the kemper using a clean profile?

so in this instance ENGL e530 for ditortion>Kemper clean profile?


----------



## Lokasenna

If you wanted to, sure.


----------



## Ignoramus

Random3 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to share this metal tone demo I just made:
> 
> There are a stupid number of rigs on the Rig Exchange so I couldn't possibly demo all of them. I selected these few based on the average rating, number of votes, and in some cases going by the authors who's profiles I had previously tried.
> 
> For each profile I list four things:
> 1: The name of the profile as listed on the Rig Exchange. Should be word-for-word so you can look it up yourself if you want to try it.
> 2: The author of the profile.
> 3: The amp used in the profile.
> 4: The cab used in the profile.
> 
> All of this information was lifted from the Rig Exchange so if any of it is incorrect it is because it was labelled incorrectly by the author.
> 
> The song is a track from my upcoming album I am working on. For this demo I have mixed the guitars louder than I usually would so they can be heard more clearly. What you will hear is a stripped down instrumental version of what will be the finished song, which will also include vocals, lead guitars, some quad-tracked rhythm guitars, keyboards and sound effects which were not present here.
> 
> NO processing was done to the guitar tones. On the Kemper itself I left the EQ and stomps exactly as they were set by the author. In some cases I disabled the effects modules which had either reverb or further EQ to keep them neutral. On Pro Tools I added no processing to the guitar tracks, although the entire mix was sent through a mastering chain.
> 
> Any questions please ask. Thanks for watching!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVx3BSfnkq0



Speaking as a guy who just got a Kemper, this was an amazing review of the different profiles. Sincere thanks for putting this together!


----------



## ramses

Ignoramus said:


> Speaking as a guy who just got a Kemper, this was an amazing review of the different profiles. Sincere thanks for putting this together!



The bars are too short. Useful anyways. I do need to get my headphones tough.


----------



## Random3

Ignoramus said:


> Speaking as a guy who just got a Kemper, this was an amazing review of the different profiles. Sincere thanks for putting this together!



Thanks, part of the reason I made it was because I really struggled to find anything similar before buying mine, so I thought it might be useful to some people.


----------



## Guamskyy

I just got my ISP Stealth Pro (Sunday delivery via Amazon, amazing!) and hooked it up to my buddy's 4x12 along with a drummer and was plenty loud enough to compete! I had the kemper's master volume around 8 and about 1 o' clock on the ISP Stealth and I'm pretty sure it can get even louder without blowing/breaking something, but I'll have to put it through its paces in a full band setting.


----------



## mdeeRocks

lewis said:


> ALSO
> 
> does anyone on here mind doing a modern progressive, tone building, tutorial video for the Kemper?. Like maybe some one experienced who knows some tips and tricks and certain EQ block choices, Real Cab stuff, "Space" feature and all that jazz.
> 
> i have an endless amount of Profiles now from downloading and I seem abit overwhelmed now by this thing. So it would probably help me alot. There is loads on Youtube of the create a patch type tutorials for the HD pro and Axe Fx but nothing similar for the Kemper.
> 
> Thanks



There is a reason for this. Kemper is a profiling amplifier, so basically what you are asking for is fundamentally how to choose and mic an amp.

Having said that, there are a lot of tone shaping tools built into Kemper, definition in amplifier parameters is good starting point. Higher = modern, lower= vintage. 

But first and foremost start form a profile which is the closest one to what you want. Tonehammer, Sinmix, Stymphalian, Origin Audio and many others have really good modern metal profiles.

Factory pack includes quite a lot of good metal profiles from Ola Englund, Lasse Lammert etc - give these a go first, I think the best tutorial I'd give is to not to download too many profiles right from the start, you will get drowned in them


----------



## lewis

has anyone put any kind of Valve pedal/preamp in the Kempers effects loop before?. Wondered how it affects tone?

I have a Laney Pulse Valve pre amp and also an ENGL E530 and apparantly both can be used in a effects loop to give extra tonal options and I presume add some Valve goodness to the Kempers tone?.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

It'll likely suck.


----------



## Lokasenna

It's only going to give you a "tubey" feel if you disable the Kemper's amp and use the preamp instead. Preamps aren't voiced the same way as something like a Tube Screamer; they aren't meant to be boosting, or tightening, or whatevering, another amp.

That said, it's entirely possible you'll be able to get a tone you like. In the plugin amp sim community, LePou's SoloC (a Soldano SLO 100 sim) is popular as an alternative to using a TS in front of your main amp, and I've actually had some luck using the clean channel of Le456 to beef up my tone before hitting another sim for distortion.


----------



## xvultures

Random3 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to share this metal tone demo I just made:
> 
> There are a stupid number of rigs on the Rig Exchange so I couldn't possibly demo all of them. I selected these few based on the average rating, number of votes, and in some cases going by the authors who's profiles I had previously tried.
> 
> For each profile I list four things:
> 1: The name of the profile as listed on the Rig Exchange. Should be word-for-word so you can look it up yourself if you want to try it.
> 2: The author of the profile.
> 3: The amp used in the profile.
> 4: The cab used in the profile.
> 
> All of this information was lifted from the Rig Exchange so if any of it is incorrect it is because it was labelled incorrectly by the author.
> 
> The song is a track from my upcoming album I am working on. For this demo I have mixed the guitars louder than I usually would so they can be heard more clearly. What you will hear is a stripped down instrumental version of what will be the finished song, which will also include vocals, lead guitars, some quad-tracked rhythm guitars, keyboards and sound effects which were not present here.
> 
> NO processing was done to the guitar tones. On the Kemper itself I left the EQ and stomps exactly as they were set by the author. In some cases I disabled the effects modules which had either reverb or further EQ to keep them neutral. On Pro Tools I added no processing to the guitar tracks, although the entire mix was sent through a mastering chain.
> 
> Any questions please ask. Thanks for watching!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVx3BSfnkq0




I really enjoyed this. The best thing you did was No Processing on the guitar tones. A lot of the bigger youtubers put a .... ton of post processing on the tracks so you never get the 100% accurate tone you hear on the vid. (Looking at Profile Pack makers).

When I bought a pack and tried it out, it did sound pretty darn good, but very different from the vids. Even the packs Ola has on his site sound very different than what's on the vids, imho. Your vid sounds exactly what it sounds like when I open up the Rig Exchange and go through the profiles. Do you plan on making more vids/reviews of packs or random profiles? I'd subscribe to watch them.


----------



## zzimzz

I currently use a tube amp and a large pedalboard and I'm thinking about switching to a Kemper rig. The thing is that I really want to keep my pedalboard and use it with the Kemper, how does the Kemper take pedals? Does it act like a real amp when taking fuzz and overdrive?

Also, is it better to buy the powered Kemper or the regular one and a good power amp?


----------



## lewis

zzimzz said:


> I currently use a tube amp and a large pedalboard and I'm thinking about switching to a Kemper rig. The thing is that I really want to keep my pedalboard and use it with the Kemper, how does the Kemper take pedals? Does it act like a real amp when taking fuzz and overdrive?
> 
> Also, is it better to buy the powered Kemper or the regular one and a good power amp?



takes pedals amazingly. Just like a real amp would. Many dont rate the on board effects therefore plenty choose to run their pedal boards infront of it.

if your intention is to have it connected to a mic'd up Cab then get powered version. Its poweramp is perfectly acceptable. I doubt at gig volumes if anyone can tell the difference between someone using the built in poweramp vs say someone running into a matrix instead etc.

keep your pedals and buy powered, simple.


----------



## Random3

xvultures said:


> I really enjoyed this. The best thing you did was No Processing on the guitar tones. A lot of the bigger youtubers put a .... ton of post processing on the tracks so you never get the 100% accurate tone you hear on the vid. (Looking at Profile Pack makers).
> 
> When I bought a pack and tried it out, it did sound pretty darn good, but very different from the vids. Even the packs Ola has on his site sound very different than what's on the vids, imho. Your vid sounds exactly what it sounds like when I open up the Rig Exchange and go through the profiles. Do you plan on making more vids/reviews of packs or random profiles? I'd subscribe to watch them.



Thanks, glad you found the video useful.

Yeah I probably will do more when I have some time. I bought a pack by Double Impact which is fantastic so I mainly use those now. Will definitely do a demo of them, although there is already a great demo on Youtube from the guys who did it.


----------



## JD27

Anyone ever try using the DI feature of the Torpedo Reload with a Kemper for Direct Profiling?


----------



## Smoked Porter

Edit- nevermind.


----------



## Guamskyy

Would any of you guys know why the KPA is so much noisier on the monitor output instead of the main output? Specifically after palm mutes I get squeal for a little bit then fades away. I tried the ground lift on and off on the monitor output and still the same outcome.


----------



## Lokasenna

Can you post a clip of the same DI reamped through both outputs?


----------



## lewis

anyone got any experience with sending a Kemper back to Germany for repairs etc, and how long it might take?. Im getting a wee bit anxious already given mine went weeks and weeks ago now and I still havent heard that they received it despite the shop I bought it from, emailing them multiple times since to make sure they have.

Its the not even knowing if they have received it or not thats making me anxious. I appreciate I might have to wait ages for it to be looked at and repaired etc so that part of it isnt my issue. I just want to know they have it lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Did some short rhythm clips with the kemper today.
https://soundcloud.com/skwisgaar-sandervaal/karnie-20-kiesel-lithium-demo
https://soundcloud.com/skwisgaar-sandervaal/tar-pits-kiesel-lithium-demo


----------



## cip 123

Thinking about a powered kemper. How do I make sure I don't blow my speaker currently only running a 1x12 but might upgrade. Even then it's still 600 watts. 

Or is it a better idea to get a non powered one and get a separate power amp?


----------



## extendedsolo

lewis said:


> anyone got any experience with sending a Kemper back to Germany for repairs etc, and how long it might take?. Im getting a wee bit anxious already given mine went weeks and weeks ago now and I still havent heard that they received it despite the shop I bought it from, emailing them multiple times since to make sure they have.
> 
> Its the not even knowing if they have received it or not thats making me anxious. I appreciate I might have to wait ages for it to be looked at and repaired etc so that part of it isnt my issue. I just want to know they have it lol



I sent mine in about a year ago and it took roughly a month.


----------



## Lokasenna

cip 123 said:


> Thinking about a powered kemper. How do I make sure I don't blow my speaker currently only running a 1x12 but might upgrade. Even then it's still 600 watts.
> 
> Or is it a better idea to get a non powered one and get a separate power amp?



Don't crank the volume and you should be fine. Even one speaker can still get pretty loud, and you'll most likely hear the speaker sounding gross before any damage occurs.


----------



## cip 123

Lokasenna said:


> Don't crank the volume and you should be fine. Even one speaker can still get pretty loud, and you'll most likely hear the speaker sounding gross before any damage occurs.



Thanks, I'm leaning more towards the powerhead and was just wonderign about live sound. I may get an Atomic Passive FRFR later.

Would I still be able to run stereo to front of house and use that? Can I just use speaker out to power the Atomic?


----------



## Lokasenna

Absolutely. Lots of guys just use the wedge for themselves to hear on-stage and let FOH worry about everyone else.


----------



## cip 123

Lokasenna said:


> Absolutely. Lots of guys just use the wedge for themselves to hear on-stage and let FOH worry about everyone else.



Thank you! 

I'm still a little clueless when it comes to running a proper setup with more than just a cab 

But I've got a good deal on a powered rack and it sounded unreal so I think I'll just go for it.


----------



## takotakumi

Hey guys so I recently moved into a new apt.

I am using the same rig as before with my kemper but now i have tons of noise/hiss/hum whenever I am not playing. This did not happen before on my older apt. I have tried different cables, ground switches on the back of my kemper. But nothing seems to help.

Could this be some sort of grounding issue on the room?
Any ideas how to solve this? 

thanks


----------



## lewis

takotakumi said:


> Hey guys so I recently moved into a new apt.
> 
> I am using the same rig as before with my kemper but now i have tons of noise/hiss/hum whenever I am not playing. This did not happen before on my older apt. I have tried different cables, ground switches on the back of my kemper. But nothing seems to help.
> 
> Could this be some sort of grounding issue on the room?
> Any ideas how to solve this?
> 
> thanks



How I solve this issue with a house/noisy studio and any bad venues etc, is have my Kemper run through a Furman Power conditioner. The Furman is what plugs into the mains, takes the current, cleans it up until its noiseless then powers any device connected to it. So in your case the Kemper. It also protects from sudden power surges. It will power an entire rack setup too if you want a larger setup as it has like 10 inputs or something.
But for home recording and appartment jamming, it still works flawlessly even if a little overkill for that application. But hey at least if you have one, your covering every possible scenario and you will never need it again.

Ive had mine about 4 years now and its a very underrated piece of gear


----------



## takotakumi

lewis said:


> How I solve this issue with a house/noisy studio and any bad venues etc, is have my Kemper run through a Furman Power conditioner. The Furman is what plugs into the mains, takes the current, cleans it up until its noiseless then powers any device connected to it. So in your case the Kemper. It also protects from sudden power surges. It will power an entire rack setup too if you want a larger setup as it has like 10 inputs or something.
> But for home recording and appartment jamming, it still works flawlessly even if a little overkill for that application. But hey at least if you have one, your covering every possible scenario and you will never need it again.
> 
> Ive had mine about 4 years now and its a very underrated piece of gear



When I first got my kemper, my first purchase was a UPS thinking that would protect it from power surges hehe.

So basically if I would have gotten that first I would not have this issue plus it world already surge protect it...

I will try different power outlets today and it not I will just order one on amazon.

thanks!


----------



## lewis

takotakumi said:


> When I first got my kemper, my first purchase was a UPS thinking that would protect it from power surges hehe.
> 
> So basically if I would have gotten that first I would not have this issue plus it world already surge protect it...
> 
> I will try different power outlets today and it not I will just order one on amazon.
> 
> thanks!



you are welcome bud.

I got this particular model - (Furman PL-PLUS C E) and its great. Has a voltage display on the front so you can see how good or not the current is powering it and also 2 pull out Lights to light up your rack setup if say you were on stage and had a drawer with bits n bobs you needing to illuminate.


----------



## Lokasenna

Public Beta for v5.0 is out. It adds the long-awaited delays, and they're pretty cool. Complicated, but cool.


----------



## lewis

Lokasenna said:


> Public Beta for v5.0 is out. It adds the long-awaited delays, and they're pretty cool. Complicated, but cool.



as soon as mine is back from repairs I will update it  unless they do it before sending them back as part of a service etc.


----------



## DeathMentaL

https://www.kemper-amps.com/forum/index.php/Thread/31205-31st-Birthday-Bash-Profiles-Diezel-VH4-Engl-Savage-120-and-a-92-Mesa-Dual-Rec-Re/

lots of free profiles

- diezel vh4
- engl savage 120
- 92 mbdr rev f


----------



## Inguilles

Hello
someone of you have tried the package andy james profiles?? 
I'm curious, 
although they seem a bit expensive,for only 31 profiles

Are of slt tones


----------



## Lokasenna

That's $79 _on sale_. Wow.

For thirty profiles? They'd better be perfect, don't-have-to-touch-a-single-knob, ready to go into a mix and sound great.

Or you could pay much less for the ones from Sinmix, or ReampZone, or ChopTones, basically anyone else. Or there's a gazillion good free ones on Rig Manager.


----------



## jerm

I've played the STL tones profiles and they're ok. Nothing that you can't get from Tonehammer, Sinmix, Hearse though.


----------



## lewis

i had a feeling the andy james pack was going to be disappointing when I saw the reveal video. Lets be honest Andy could plug into a potato and get great playing tone. I will stick with the sinmix stuff and other bits and bobs ive already purchased and downloaded.


----------



## Inguilles

I have sinmix, tonehammer... And any more...,but it was just curious, if anyone of you had tried 
and could say whether it is investment...


----------



## jerm

^it isn't. I just tried the STL profiles again last night. pretty disappointing to be honest. The clean tones are great, but the high gain stuff is pretty meh TBH.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

anyone know some good ENGL Powerball,Invader,or Savage profiles? I know Kosten made some awesome powerball ones but I can't find any good invader or savage ones.


----------



## jerm

^Tonehammer and Sinmix have good Savage ones. Tonehammer has good Invader ones also.


----------



## jerm

Double Impact's Sovtek MIG100H and Tonehammer's DV Mark Triple 6 are awesome!

DV Mark Triple 6 is somewhat like a Uberschall. MIG100H is 6505-esque.


----------



## Raf_666

My favorite profile so far is the free soldano hot rod 50+ from tonehammer ...

Raf


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jerm said:


> ^Tonehammer and Sinmix have good Savage ones. Tonehammer has good Invader ones also.



Tonehammer's Invader profiles are fine with the cabs he used but when I combine it with Kosten's 4x12 recto cab it's perfect. Just more clarity and less tinkering needed to get a really nice sound. Sinmix's savage profiles sound pretty damn good too. Man after sampling around with all these ENGL profiles I have serious gas for an actual ENGL Powerball lol


----------



## Stijnson

Anyone else really enjoying those new delays? Theyve definitely been worth the wait!


----------



## lewis

anyone know if the bigger studios (sinmix etc) are planning to do any victory Kraken profiles? or if they have already?. For a small little amp the demos make them sound great. Interested to try some profiles.


----------



## lewis

DeathMentaL said:


> It cannot be profiled correctly.



hmmm thats interesting. I wonder why that is?. And also I hope that all the amp companies dont start doing something to their amps which stops them from being profiled because that would really make the Kemper struggle.
Clearly Victory have done something along these lines?. Or was it a (for them) a lucky coincidence based on how they happened to design the thing?


----------



## crankyrayhanky

I know a few years ago the Peavey Ultra Plus couldn't be profiled correctly, verified by Mr. K himself. I think the amp may have something in there that acts as a noise reduction? That would cause a mismatch with the profiling process. 
That was the only amp I knew of that wouldn't work, but I am sure there are a few others.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Weird that you couldn't get it to profile correctly. I guess it's not a huge loss though since there's so many good amps that can be and have been profiled.


----------



## Lokasenna

lewis said:


> hmmm thats interesting. I wonder why that is?. And also I hope that all the amp companies dont start doing something to their amps which stops them from being profiled because that would really make the Kemper struggle.
> Clearly Victory have done something along these lines?. Or was it a (for them) a lucky coincidence based on how they happened to design the thing?



In the case of the Peavey, I'm guessing it's because the amp has an active EQ. It's not set up the way a normal tone stack is, which apparently messes up the profile. No idea why.

As for the Kraken, it looks again like something non-standard about how the EQ works; This thread mentions having to add your own EQ and some multiband compression in the DAW in order to match the amp.

I doubt any amp builders are going to start doing this sort of thing just so the Kemper can't copy them. If anything, Kemper will either improve the profiling algorithm or add some more parameters in the unit to compensate.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Maybe this is the wrong forum to ask, but has anyone come across some good Peavey Classic 30/50 profiles? There's barely anything on the rig exchange, and I didn't really like what's there. I'm not that interested in cleans, just wanting that nice growl from the mid gain tones.


----------



## Lokasenna

I've never heard the real thing, so I can't say how they compare, but The Amp Factory has some Classic profiles. There are two packs for sale, and a handful of profiles in their free rig packs.

(Don't forget there's an Amp Factory pack on the Kemper site as well)


----------



## Smoked Porter

Thanks, I'll give them a look. It's such a common amp, you'd think there would be more out there.


----------



## lewis

never really thought to try out Mesa dual rec etc profiles until a few days ago. Now its my favourite amp choice at the moment. Gets me way closer to the distortion characteristic Ive been trying to find from other amps.

Everyone swears by the 5150 and now the EVH versions but for some reason, everytime I try a profile of these amps its a fizzy, weak mess?. Maybe Im using bad profiles but Ive tried lots tbh.

First Mesa profile I come to, with the lead channel, With just a lightly boosted Green scream infront and 1 noise gate block afterwards, instantly satisfies me. Sometimes the answer is right infront of you the whole time.


----------



## jerm

^Tonehammer's new Dual Rectifier Roadking 2 is reallllllyyy good.


----------



## lewis

jerm said:


> ^Tonehammer's new Dual Rectifier Roadking 2 is reallllllyyy good.



ooh nice. I dont have any profiles yet of the roadking either. Might have to check this out!.


----------



## jerm

^He also have a Rev F pack which sounds awesome but haven't tried it yet.

Sinmix's Rev F pack is awesome aswell.


----------



## coreysMonster

What are some of you all's favorite 5150 profiles? I've been using the Ola and Merrow profiles, but I'd like to look at some others because they're not quite what I'm looking for - I don't even KNOW what I'm looking for, it's an "I'll know it when I hear it" situation.

On a side-note, just made the final payment on the Kemper. Six months, no interest collected. This baby's officially all mine now.

Hell yee


----------



## jerm

^Tonehammer's 5150 MK1 pack and Sinmix's 5150 MK1 pack are awesome.

So is the Ultimate Profile Bundle from Double Impact.

Kosten's 5150 Platinum Mod is my favourite 5150 profile that is free. If you google it you'll find it, it's sick after removing some of the presence.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

coreysMonster said:


> What are some of you all's favorite 5150 profiles? I've been using the Ola and Merrow profiles, but I'd like to look at some others because they're not quite what I'm looking for - I don't even KNOW what I'm looking for, it's an "I'll know it when I hear it" situation.
> 
> On a side-note, just made the final payment on the Kemper. Six months, no interest collected. This baby's officially all mine now.
> 
> Hell yee



Tonehammer has some really good 5150 ones. Sinmix has some great ones, but I prefer to use a different cab with his 5150 profiles (Kosten's 820 6505 cabs, based off Mesa 4x12 w/v30s) GRStudios also has some really good ones, specifically the 5150 II lead 05 profile.


----------



## lewis

Anyone know what the best 6505 profile might be?. Hopefully with a mesa straight 4x12 (slanted not an issue either)

Trying to nail that chimaira/Rob Arnold tone as close as possible


----------



## jerm

^my favourite is this one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT-z3QmCbVw

Profile download in the description.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jerm said:


> ^my favourite is this one.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT-z3QmCbVw
> 
> Profile download in the description.



yeah kosten's 5510 platinum is a great profile


----------



## Random3

The best ones I have found are the Double Impact ones. They have a video on Youtube demoing them.


----------



## jerm

^those are very good aswell.


----------



## Random3

Hi guys, just made this update video on Youtube which I wanted to share. I have been working on three different musical projects for a while now and all of them feature the KPA on guitars and bass.

Here's the video, let me know what you think!

https://youtu.be/BnxVQIH64yg


----------



## jerm

The "REVV 120 CH4EMGFULL" that was recently uploaded by Warm Chord Music recently is insane!!!!!!! Using it with JPP's Uberkab and it's savage.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

anyone tried the amp factory studio Monsters of Metal pack? I can't find any decent demos of it and it seems pricy to just randomly buy/


----------



## jerm

^amp factory's metal packs aren't that great IMO. they do better for cleans and rock tones.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jerm said:


> ^amp factory's metal packs aren't that great IMO. they do better for cleans and rock tones.


good to know. thanks


----------



## lewis

just spent the last few hours running analog pedals into the front of the Kemper (6505 profile) and ive got to say WOW.... makes the on board distortion pedals and compression etc sound pretty mediocre.

I also tried running a tube preamp (unity gain) on clean, infront of all this into the Kemper too and it adds a nice, extra, quality to the tone. Gets it even Closer to tube amp sounds.

So if anyone has a tube preamp laying around, dont be afraid to try it out infront of the kemper.

EDIT:

Ran a pedalboard and it was this - 

Korg tuner > Tube preamp on clean (unity gain) > Keeley comp (everything noon except clipping which was 3'oclock) > ISP decimator > Maxon OD808 (clean boost) > Boss NS2 > Kemper

sounds amazing


----------



## jerm

^I actually love the Green Screamer. It sounds amazing. I don't get the whole hate that people have towards it. it sounds very similar to the TS808/9 hybrid clone that I have.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jerm said:


> ^I actually love the Green Screamer. It sounds amazing. I don't get the whole hate that people have towards it. it sounds very similar to the TS808/9 hybrid clone that I have.



yeah the green screamer is great, definitely sounds like my ts808.


----------



## Lokasenna

I've ABed the Green Scream with my OD808, they're pretty much identical.

Note that Kemper have said they specifically modelled it after the Maxon OD808, so comparing with a TS9 or something is of course going to sound a little different.


----------



## Ignoramus

KnightBrolaire said:


> anyone tried the amp factory studio Monsters of Metal pack? I can't find any decent demos of it and it seems pricy to just randomly buy/



For $25 to get a bunch of profiles of Engl amps (my fav), it was a no-brainer to buy a bundle today, especially with their Black Friday thing going on. I just did a quick run through with all of them, and there's some great tones in there. YMMV OMFG BBQ LOL.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ignoramus said:


> For $25 to get a bunch of profiles of Engl amps (my fav), it was a no-brainer to buy a bundle today, especially with their Black Friday thing going on. I just did a quick run through with all of them, and there's some great tones in there. YMMV OMFG BBQ LOL.



I just bought choptone's engl powerball 2 pack, it's pretty damn good.
If you want to check it out I've got a 30% off coupon. just use the code : CHPBFUS16 
I'll have to check out TAF's stuff some other time :/


----------



## lewis

the screamer might be identical but i also ran the keeley comp infront which is massively better than the built in comps and also 2 physical noise gates (isp and boss ns2). I also prefer the real korg tuner but only just. The kemper one is fine


----------



## DarthV

KnightBrolaire said:


> I just bought choptone's engl powerball 2 pack, it's pretty damn good.
> If you want to check it out I've got a 30% off coupon. just use the code : CHPBFUS16
> I'll have to check out TAF's stuff some other time :/




Kinda tempted to get a couple choptone packs, the Metallica one and the newer mark IIc+.


----------



## travis bickle

Here's the KPA using the incredible Blackmachine B6 (BareKnuckle Aftermath set). Profile used was the Mattfig Sacred Grooves Breakneck MTS module DI profile. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV2cfAmfX9g


----------



## Paincakes

I've found old threads talking about using the Powerhead with guitar cabs, but they were all pretty old and I don't think Cabdriver, Direct and Merged profiles were a thing back then.

So here we are. I'm on the fence about picking up a Kemper. Home recording and direct to FoH aside, I typically don't have access to a PA/Monitor, and just use my guitar cabinet when playing with a band (ghetto status).

If I were to use the Kemper Powerhead through my 4x12, disabling the cab sims (or using cabdriver etc...), how does the amp feel when compared to being played with the "real" tube head equivalent?

I'd love to use it as a "chameleon" amp head, through a cabinet, but a few years back, I heard results were a bit hit or miss.
Amp tones I gravitate towards are 5150, JCM800, Dual Rec, Oranges and Plexis. Would the Kemper be convincing enough through a cab?


----------



## jerm

Paincakes said:


> I've found old threads talking about using the Powerhead with guitar cabs, but they were all pretty old and I don't think Cabdriver, Direct and Merged profiles were a thing back then.
> 
> So here we are. I'm on the fence about picking up a Kemper. Home recording and direct to FoH aside, I typically don't have access to a PA/Monitor, and just use my guitar cabinet when playing with a band (ghetto status).
> 
> If I were to use the Kemper Powerhead through my 4x12, disabling the cab sims (or using cabdriver etc...), how does the the amp feel when compared to being played with the "real" tube head equivalent?It feels the exact same to me.
> 
> I'd love to use it as a "chameleon" amp head, through a cabinet, but a few years back, I heard results were a bit hit or miss.
> Amp tones I gravitate towards are 5150, JCM800, Dual Rec, Oranges and Plexis. Would the Kemper be convincing enough through a cab?There are a ton of profiles for these amps.



Kemper is good. Kemper is life.


----------



## wakjob

I had decent luck running my KPA powerhead into 4x12's.

I just found preamp only profiles that had no speaker/cab in the sim.


----------



## zzimzz

Im buying a Kemper this month and i can get a powered Kemper to run through my Jim root 2x12 or a regular Kemper with a friedman active monitor for the same price, which do I get? I Will do a lot of jamming and giging but also some recording.


----------



## lewis

zzimzz said:


> Im buying a Kemper this month and i can get a powered Kemper to run through my Jim root 2x12 or a regular Kemper with a friedman active monitor for the same price, which do I get? I Will do a lot of jamming and giging but also some recording.



Both rack versions I presume?

Just go powered and cover all basis. At least that way you can still go direct live and into a Cab at the same time and have better monitoring from behind you (cab) unmic'd (less crap to worry about knocking over) and infront of you from a stage wedge.


----------



## zzimzz

lewis said:


> Both rack versions I presume?
> 
> Just go powered and cover all basis. At least that way you can still go direct live and into a Cab at the same time and have better monitoring from behind you (cab) unmic'd (less crap to worry about knocking over) and infront of you from a stage wedge.



Thanks! Im getting the head version btw.
Edit: wouldnt the friedman speaker sound more neutral than the orange cab? I've heard alot of people recomend the friedman asm with the Kemper. If I do buy the unpowered one I would sell my cab. Would the Friedman Asm-12 work well for gigging use? I would probably be happy with both but I want to make the best descision possible.


----------



## zzimzz

Just got a fat raise so Im getting the powered Kemper and a better cab. Should I go for a mesa 212 or something else? Im in Europe so mesa is over priced here


----------



## lewis

zzimzz said:


> Just got a fat raise so Im getting the powered Kemper and a better cab. Should I go for a mesa 212 or something else? Im in Europe so mesa is over priced here



tbh, I would go Mesas every damn time haha. Whether 2x12 or 4x12 etc. You just wont go wrong with how amazing they sound. There is a reason they are all over an ridiculous amount of albums. Similar to the 5150s


----------



## narad

zzimzz said:


> Just got a fat raise so Im getting the powered Kemper and a better cab. Should I go for a mesa 212 or something else? Im in Europe so mesa is over priced here



Mesas are great cabs but if you're in Europe you might as well go Diezel, Zilla, Hesu, Orange, etc., plenty of options.


----------



## jerm

Also, why do you need a cab? 

Are you playing with a band?

Or just home recording?


----------



## zzimzz

jerm said:


> Also, why do you need a cab?
> 
> Are you playing with a band?
> 
> Or just home recording?



I play in three bands so Im giging alot. And I like the feel of air pushing my legs of the stage.


----------



## Random3

Hi guys, just wanted to share this video I made demoing some of the best metal tones I found in the Facebook KPA User Group's recently released Community Pack. This is available FOR FREE on the group page so if you haven't picked it up you are missing out. There are over 240 profiles, I picked around 30 of my favourites for this video:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHWkNJadMAA


----------



## takotakumi

New Kemper accesory 

http://shop.kempermusic.com/int-de/kemper/zubehoer/300/profiler-switch-2-way?c=98

Its a 2 way switch, nothing that special haha regardless I'm interested since I need something real simple to switch between 2 or 3 profiles.

For the moment it seems to only show on the EU site, might appear on the US a tad later


----------



## Dead-Pan

If I have uploaded correctly there should be a profile attached to this message if anyone would like to give it a try.

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## lewis

i tried yesterday, running a tube preamp pedal infront of the Kemper as a hot boost.

god it was insane in Drop G. Its going to be my go to setup now.


----------



## ykcirj

Dead-Pan said:


> If I have uploaded correctly there should be a profile attached to this message if anyone would like to give it a try.
> 
> Merry Christmas all!



Thanks for uploading!! sounds great through my JBL monitors. I love most of the vh4 profiles!


----------



## aprilia4life

Going to sound like a bit of a jerk in the next couple of paragraphs, but this strikes me as incredibly odd:

rant:

Just got back into guitar after a couple of years break, and Kemper still haven't released a new version of the profiling amp? This thing has been around for over 5 years, is it still the same technology under the case?

A LOT has changed in technology over the last 5 years, and they are still charging top dollar for something that is effectively very old technology/hardware. They are charging tube amp prices for an out of date PC.

/rant

So, what am I missing? Have they been changing the technology/hardware under the hood as time goes on, or is it the same hardware with updated software? 

Happy to be proven wrong here, it's just that if the technology isn't changing than the price should be dropping for ageing hardware. But here in Australia, if anything, the price has gone up for one of these.


----------



## lewis

aprilia4life said:


> Going to sound like a bit of a jerk in the next couple of paragraphs, but this strikes me as incredibly odd:
> 
> rant:
> 
> Just got back into guitar after a couple of years break, and Kemper still haven't released a new version of the profiling amp? This thing has been around for over 5 years, is it still the same technology under the case?
> 
> A LOT has changed in technology over the last 5 years, and they are still charging top dollar for something that is effectively very old technology/hardware. They are charging tube amp prices for an out of date PC.
> 
> /rant
> 
> So, what am I missing? Have they been changing the technology/hardware under the hood as time goes on, or is it the same hardware with updated software?
> 
> Happy to be proven wrong here, it's just that if the technology isn't changing than the price should be dropping for ageing hardware. But here in Australia, if anything, the price has gone up for one of these.



yeah there has been like 3 or 4 (i think) firmware updates since its launch. and the device defo sounds way better since them. Not to mention all the new stuff that was added. more efx etc


----------



## Lokasenna

- There have been no hardware changes, as they've said there was a fair amount of space CPU/memory-wise for updates, and they haven't even hinted at a new hardware model yet.

- Old hardware doesn't mean it's obsolete. It still sounds as good, or better, when A/Bed against real amps as it did five years ago.

- They're still going with firmware updates and new features. Notable things in the last couple of years include Pure Cab, Morphing, and the fancy new delays.


----------



## narad

Flip it around: what would you change about the hardware that they're not addressing?


----------



## aprilia4life

lewis said:


> yeah there has been like 3 or 4 (i think) firmware updates since its launch. and the device defo sounds way better since them. Not to mention all the new stuff that was added. more efx etc



You have a point, I suppose continued support and firmware/software development counts, but has the hardware changed in the last 5 years? 

In Australia, I have watched the price and I don't think it has changed, if anything it has gone up (n.b. US dollar increase would be a lot of that). So effectively you are paying more for the same hardware, and get a shorter period before a newer hardware version is released.


----------



## Dead-Pan

ykcirj said:


> Thanks for uploading!! sounds great through my JBL monitors. I love most of the vh4 profiles!



Welcome! Glad it is useful!


----------



## prlgmnr

If there was cheaper, much better equipment running on newer hardware then maybe you'd have a point, but until there is...

Anyway, the main alternative is based on technology from the start of last century.


----------



## DarthV

aprilia4life said:


> You have a point, I suppose continued support and firmware/software development counts, but has the hardware changed in the last 5 years?
> 
> In Australia, I have watched the price and I don't think it has changed, if anything it has gone up (n.b. US dollar increase would be a lot of that). So effectively you are paying more for the same hardware, and get a shorter period before a newer hardware version is released.



Not quite sure what you're expecting. At release, the kemper was almost dead on for whatever amp it was profiling. It's only got better since then. Newer hardware probably isn't going to make much of a difference with amp tones.

Now, a floor board style Kemper, without the ability to create profiles at a lower price would be awesome


----------



## lewis

DarthV said:


> Not quite sure what you're expecting. At release, the kemper was almost dead on for whatever amp it was profiling. It's only got better since then. Newer hardware probably isn't going to make much of a difference with amp tones.
> 
> Now, a floor board style Kemper, without the ability to create profiles at a lower price would be awesome


i would 1 million % pick this up and keep my rack for studio and the floorboard for practice/gigs.


----------



## 4Eyes

as far as it's DSP has enough power to handle new updates there is no need to change HW specs. also audio standards are not changing as often as it is in other parts of the industry where "computers" are used - video games, PCs, mobile devices etc, so there is no need to release new, more powerful units every while.


----------



## lewis

thing is, in a mix its already indistinguishable to the real amp mic'd up. 

I dont see the logic in complaining about needing a newer version, with up to date hardware, when the current version is doing an immaculate job.

I mean how close does the Kemper need to get to the recorded amp sound? You already cant tell the difference.

Besides 1 high end tube amp will cost you near the same as a Kemper, whereas the latter gives you unlimited amps and sounds, not just 1 sound.

If you want it to always be as close to a tube amp sound as possible, instead of worrying about how new its hardware is, why not buy the cheaper non powered one, and then buy some sort of tube power amp and run the 2 together.

Unlimited tube amp sounds being powered by power tubes seems a win/win to me.


----------



## JohnIce

The KPA was made to be as future-proof as possible from the start. It took years before the "performance" mode on the front dial even did anything, same with the looper. They made the hardware more advanced than the software so that they could spend the coming years just adding software and thereby giving early adopters all the same goodies that new buyers get. It's colossally well-planned and I think everyone wins because of this.


----------



## vick1000

It does waht it's supposed to do spot on, why would they upgrade the hardware? It's a studio tool, and that's what it is marketed as, and to whom it is marketed. So the price will stay the same.

I think it's a good business model, and better tha the Fractal route for end users. Sucks having a new device come out with way better specs and firmware you can't use on your current device.


----------



## narad

vick1000 said:


> I think it's a good business model, and better tha the Fractal route for end users. Sucks having a new device come out with way better specs and firmware you can't use on your current device.



How's that the Fractal route? They had 5 years between I and II, besides basically establishing the market for these things.


----------



## lewis

narad said:


> How's that the Fractal route? They had 5 years between I and II, besides basically establishing the market for these things.



because in those same years we havent had or needed a Kemper II unit being released and instead we have had Firmware updates to better it.
The Line6/fractal model is obviously build better units every few years.

I prefer the Kemper model personally because I really feel like Im getting value for my investment/outlay.


----------



## vick1000

narad said:


> How's that the Fractal route? They had 5 years between I and II, besides basically establishing the market for these things.



Axe FX, Ultra, FXII, FXII M.2, XL, XL+ all in 10 years. So yeah, it was buy the Axe FX, and two years later it's big brother is hovering over you. The a few more years later and they are both obsolite. Then rapidly the FXII ramps up in hardware upgrades, which while not rendering the FXII obsolete, is still a kick in the pants for a ~$2K purchase.

I love my AX8, and Fractal tech is peerless in my opinion, but they pretty much max out the design at release, knowing they have more in the works. Kinda sucks for the early adopters, but even worse for the guy that pays full price right before the next gen hits the market.

That bieng said, the Fractal modeling tech requires a sh*t ton more DSP power than the Kemper. It's not tone matching, it circuit component emulation.


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> Axe FX, Ultra, FXII, FXII M.2, XL, XL+ all in 10 years. So yeah, it was buy the Axe FX, and two years later it's big brother is hovering over you. The a few more years later and they are both obsolite. Then rapidly the FXII ramps up in hardware upgrades, which while not rendering the FXII obsolete, is still a kick in the pants for a ~$2K purchase.
> 
> I love my AX8, and Fractal tech is peerless in my opinion, but they pretty much max out the design at release, knowing they have more in the works. Kinda sucks for the early adopters, but even worse for the guy that pays full price right before the next gen hits the market.
> 
> That bieng said, the Fractal modeling tech requires a sh*t ton more DSP power than the Kemper. It's not tone matching, it circuit component emulation.



the thing is as well for these high end units, is they seem to retain most of their value brilliantly in the used market. Great for the sellers but if you want one, have a budget, and cant buy one new and looking for deals. You struggle.

So if you are an avid Fractal fan and want all the units they release, Even the very first, now "obsolete" units (as the previous posts/points have discussed), are still going to set you back near £1000 (not far off a new kemper)

Ive seen people selling the first Axe Fx 1 for still big bucks.


----------



## narad

lewis said:


> because in those same years we havent had or needed a Kemper II unit being released and instead we have had Firmware updates to better it.
> The Line6/fractal model is obviously build better units every few years.
> 
> I prefer the Kemper model personally because I really feel like Im getting value for my investment/outlay.



It's just a poor comparison. The Axe II was released in 2011, same as the Kemper. If the Kemper had come out in 2006, do you think you'd still be using the same hardware? Of course not, or it would sound closer to a POD than what it is now. The microprocessor improvements (as it pertains to modeling) between 2006 and 2011 were significant. 

As far as Fractal goes, everything since 2011 has just been additional connectivity and brighter screens. Kemper's LCD screen isn't even up to Axe-FX II standards, so if it were to bother me (it doesn't) there would be an option (Axe-FX XL+), but on the Kemper side of things, there is none. And yes, Fractal has released many firmware updates in that time that significantly improve the sound. 

So that doesn't sound like a very strong case for the two companies using intentionally different, or even significantly different, business models with respect to their hardware. If there's an improvement that becomes economically viable, Fractal puts it out. Kemper doesn't. But that doesn't make existing hardware obsolete or somehow a better value.


----------



## Lokasenna

narad said:


> It's just a poor comparison. The Axe II was released in 2011, same as the Kemper. If the Kemper had come out in 2006, do you think you'd still be using the same hardware? Of course not, or it would sound closer to a POD than what it is now. The microprocessor improvements (as it pertains to modeling) between 2006 and 2011 were significant.



Standard: 2006
Ultra: 2008
II: 2011
II XL: 2014
II XL+: 2015

Patches aren't compatible with all releases, and their firmware updates are known to require a complete re-do of your patches as the sound changes.

Kemper's updates have never changed the sound of your rigs except when optional features are added, and since there's only one hardware model all patches work on all Kempers.

Could they make a better Kemper now? Sure. But why would they when the Kemper's processing isn't even maxed out? A fancy screen shouldn't be your selling point.


----------



## narad

Lokasenna said:


> Standard: 2006
> Ultra: 2008
> II: 2011
> II XL: 2014
> II XL+: 2015
> 
> Patches aren't compatible with all releases, and their firmware updates are known to require a complete re-do of your patches as the sound changes.
> 
> Kemper's updates have never changed the sound of your rigs except when optional features are added, and since there's only one hardware model all patches work on all Kempers.
> 
> Could they make a better Kemper now? Sure. But why would they when the Kemper's processing isn't even maxed out? A fancy screen shouldn't be your selling point.



The only break point for firmware updates was pre/post 2011 when the Axe-FX II came out. The other "models" you list are, as I've already said, just for connectibility and better screens. So as long as the Kemper has been out, there has been a stable Axe-FX hardware compatible with all firmware upgrades. So it's just stupid to spin it like the every couple of years an Axe-FX hardware revision goes obsolete, sorry.


----------



## lewis

Lokasenna said:


> Standard: 2006
> Ultra: 2008
> II: 2011
> II XL: 2014
> II XL+: 2015
> 
> Patches aren't compatible with all releases, and their firmware updates are known to require a complete re-do of your patches as the sound changes.
> 
> Kemper's updates have never changed the sound of your rigs except when optional features are added, and since there's only one hardware model all patches work on all Kempers.
> 
> Could they make a better Kemper now? Sure. But why would they when the Kemper's processing isn't even maxed out? A fancy screen shouldn't be your selling point.



I whole heartedly agree with this post.

but before this kicks off
@Narad I fully understand where you are coming from and I really do not want to get involved in some sort of internet argument.

both units are unreal and at the top of the tree


----------



## vick1000

I do think Kemper is missing out on some more sales now that they have more exposure. A floor unit tailored for live use would sell well I think, just to copy L6 and FAS success. An updated interface and some sort of matching system for individual devices (think seperate cab/pedal/preamp/power amp/FX matching).

But for what it does now, they don't really need to change anything.


----------



## ramses

lewis said:


> I prefer the Kemper model personally because I really feel like Im getting value for my investment/outlay.



I bought my Kemper, 3 1/2 years ago, after I learned that the company behind it was still supporting some synth unit they released in the 90's.


----------



## Lokasenna

narad said:


> The only break point for firmware updates was pre/post 2011 when the Axe-FX II came out. The other "models" you list are, as I've already said, just for connectibility and better screens. So as long as the Kemper has been out, there has been a stable Axe-FX hardware compatible with all firmware upgrades. So it's just stupid to spin it like the every couple of years an Axe-FX hardware revision goes obsolete, sorry.



I never said that. However, one could make the comparison that Axe has had three hardware revisions (II, XL, XL+) while the Kemper has been out, whereas Kemper are content to just keep plugging away because they haven't used all of the processing power yet. More connections are nice, but their attitude has always been to keep things simple, straightforward, like using a real amp, blah blah blah.

At the same time, we still don't have a software editor for the Kemper, so that's a big minus for a lot of people.

I've never used an Axe, but Fractal's reputation on most forums is that their firmware updates can affect the sound of your presets. Nobody's ever said the same about Kemper.

If that's a misconception, my bad.


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> I do think Kemper is missing out on some more sales now that they have more exposure. A floor unit tailored for live use would sell well I think, just to copy L6 and FAS success. An updated interface and some sort of matching system for individual devices (think seperate cab/pedal/preamp/power amp/FX matching).
> 
> But for what it does now, they don't really need to change anything.



so true. I would instantly buy a Kemper floor unit. Doesnt even need to have the "profiler" capabilities if that requires more room. Although its called the "profiler" so I suppose that would go against the whole point of the product.

Either way I have my studio rack stuff now. (Kemper non powered rack, Pod HD Pro etc) and I would love a stripped back, powered (if possible) floor kemper to go with my pedals.


----------



## lewis

Lokasenna said:


> I never said that. However, one could make the comparison that Axe has had three hardware revisions (II, XL, XL+) while the Kemper has been out, whereas Kemper are content to just keep plugging away because they haven't used all of the processing power yet. More connections are nice, but their attitude has always been to keep things simple, straightforward, like using a real amp, blah blah blah.
> 
> At the same time, we still don't have a software editor for the Kemper, so that's a big minus for a lot of people.
> 
> I've never used an Axe, but Fractal's reputation on most forums is that their firmware updates can affect the sound of your presets. Nobody's ever said the same about Kemper.
> 
> If that's a misconception, my bad.



Also, Ive read and seen with my own eyes, how bad the Fractal owner can be when it comes to constructive criticism. He has in the past, come across really childish and hateful towards people who have owned an Axe FX and posted their negative opinions and situations of owning one. All products will have negatives and some people will always have bad incidents with gear. Its how the company deal with that imo, that makes or breaks it. He is lucky he has still had loads of business since but when I had neither, was in the market for 1, and saw that on his own forum...I instantly decided there and then to go with Kemper.


----------



## narad

Lokasenna said:


> I never said that. However, one could make the comparison that Axe has had three hardware revisions (II, XL, XL+) while the Kemper has been out, whereas Kemper are content to just keep plugging away because they haven't used all of the processing power yet. More connections are nice, but their attitude has always been to keep things simple, straightforward, like using a real amp, blah blah blah.



But that's what I'm arguing about. We were in a different thread where someone was claiming that Kemper and Fractal have entirely different business models -- the Kemper is to release one unit, with a lot of foresight, and just make it last forever, and Fractal puts out units that are almost obsolete the minute they come out, with some new replacement model every couple of years. The mods ripped the discussion out and threw it here.

So, as an Axe-FX owner, who owned a I and II, I'm saying this is ridiculous. If they released a Kemper with an upgraded screen after 3 years, you wouldn't feel like your unit is obsolete. If they released a Kemper that had a different cable to connect to the footcontroller, but you could already phantom power your foot controller with a different style of cable, you wouldn't think, "Man, this product is trash now!" 

The only point where a Fractal product replaced another was when the II came out, as the I didn't sound as good, couldn't run half the patches when they were releasing them for both units, etc. And as I pointed out, since the II came out the same year as the Kemper, both brands have had an equal amount of time without releasing a hardware replacement. That's not my opinion, that's actually the history of these products.

I like the Kemper (I like anything Paul Gilbert uses...). I like the Axe. This isn't an Axe vs Kemper topic. But for the Kemper owners trying to make it out like Axe-FXs are constantly being made obsolete by new revisions, no, that hasn't happened since 2011. 



Lokasenna said:


> I've never used an Axe, but Fractal's reputation on most forums is that their firmware updates can affect the sound of your presets. Nobody's ever said the same about Kemper.
> 
> If that's a misconception, my bad.



No, that's true, but it's just not relevant to the point I was arguing (and why the Axe is being discussed in this thread). The Axe is simulating the individual components in the signal chain, so obviously if you change the way some pot tapers or how one unit reacts to a hotter signal -- or a thousand other things -- it changes the overall sound of a saved patch. It's not fun, but then again, I've been using the same patches for 2 years now without revising them after firmware updates. 

But to bring it back around, is Fractal implementing a different type of business model because its firmware updates can alter the sound of your saved patches? No, it's a completely irrelevant aspect of the Axe-FX.


----------



## Lokasenna

Let me try that again:

Standard: 2006
Ultra: 2008 - Can't use Ultra patches on a Standard.
II: 2011 - Can't use II patches on an Ultra/Standard.
II XL: 2014 - Can't use XL patches on a II without trimming extra parameters off in AxeEdit (according to Google)
II XL+: 2015

This is a quote from Cliff when the II came out: "I really wish I could update the Standard and Ultra but it is simply out of memory." The outward appearance, to myself and a lot of people, is that Cliff is just making them good enough to last until he can get a fancier version out.

Kemper have said that there's still room in their unit at this point, and that we shouldn't expect a KPA II any time in the near future.


----------



## cip 123

Anyone tried these - http://bjdevices.com/en/

Looking for the best controller people seem to be enjoying these.


----------



## narad

Lokasenna said:


> Let me try that again:
> Standard: 2006
> Ultra: 2008 - Can't use Ultra patches on a Standard.
> II: 2011 - Can't use II patches on an Ultra/Standard.
> II XL: 2014 - Can't use XL patches on a II without trimming extra parameters off in AxeEdit (according to Google)
> II XL+: 2015



Of course the patches aren't immediately compatible -- they're running slightly different operating systems, and doing slightly different computations. But everything prior to the II, and everything since the II, has received the same firmware updates, models, cabs, effects, presets. I know because I've had one since 2006.



Lokasenna said:


> This is a quote from Cliff when the II came out: "I really wish I could update the Standard and Ultra but it is simply out of memory." The outward appearance, to myself and a lot of people, is that Cliff is just making them good enough to last until he can get a fancier version out.
> 
> Kemper have said that there's still room in their unit at this point, and that we shouldn't expect a KPA II any time in the near future.



I don't see the point? Fractal releases a hardware unit, and finds he's running out of memory 5 years later, and that's supposed to show he's making them just good enough to last? To me, and probably anyone that's ever built their own computer ever, that only shows they're reasonably top-tier hardware when they're released. If you actually look at the hardware specs, they're not skimpy components.

But if Cliff's making them only good enough to last a couple years, then the Kemper hardware must be really great by comparison, right? I mean, if the Kemper hardware is not even as powerful as the Axe-Fx II, that came out the same year as the Kemper, then one would have to admit that the Fractal isn't intentionally choosing subpar parts, right?


----------



## zzimzz

So my Powered Kemper should be arriving any day now (wohoo!) 
I'm planning on using it with my cab when jamming, can I use regular profiles like M Britt or some of the SinMix packs or do I need profiles without cab simulation like the SinMix Direct Amp pack?


----------



## Stijnson

You dont need to have direct profiles, you can turn the cab off on all of the profiles. But, the direct or merged ones will be better suited for you because there is no cab or mic mixed in the profile. While turning the cab of on the other profiles means a big chunk of the profiles sound dissapears. Many use it with good results either way.


----------



## Lokasenna

narad said:


> Of course the patches aren't immediately compatible -- they're running slightly different operating systems, and doing slightly different computations. But everything prior to the II, and everything since the II, has received the same firmware updates, models, cabs, effects, presets. I know because I've had one since 2006.



Ultra patches weren't backward compatible to the Axe I because that unit had more processing power, more effects, etc. Axe II patches aren't backward compatible for the same reason. XL patches can have more parameters, and thus may not be backward compatible.

Every couple of years they release a newer, more powerful unit, which is not a bad thing at all, but it's misleading to say that their business model is the same as Kemper. I have the same Kemper that Amon Amarth have, the same Kemper that Andy Sneap has, and so on. They don't seem interested in having multiple product tiers.


----------



## narad

Lokasenna said:


> Ultra patches weren't backward compatible to the Axe I because that unit had more processing power, more effects, etc. Axe II patches aren't backward compatible for the same reason. XL patches can have more parameters, and thus may not be backward compatible.
> 
> Every couple of years they release a newer, more powerful unit, which is not a bad thing at all, but it's misleading to say that their business model is the same as Kemper. I have the same Kemper that Amon Amarth have, the same Kemper that Andy Sneap has, and so on. They don't seem interested in having multiple product tiers.



So no comment on Kemper vs. Axe-FX II hardware, since Cliff was building it as cheaply as possible, just long enough to last until the XL (which was just similarly powerful), and just long enough to last until the XL+ (which was exactly as powerful as the XL)?

Also, even though I already mentioned the patch incompatibility, I realize you might not understand that patches aren't an important part of using an Axe-FX. Firmware, not patches.


----------



## Womb raider

Anybody have any clue where to buy a Kemper remote? Only place I can find them is through Kemper direct but they are back ordered for who knows how long.


----------



## Lokasenna

narad said:


> So no comment on Kemper vs. Axe-FX II hardware, since Cliff was building it as cheaply as possible, just long enough to last until the XL (which was just similarly powerful), and just long enough to last until the XL+ (which was exactly as powerful as the XL)?
> 
> Also, even though I already mentioned the patch incompatibility, I realize you might not understand that patches aren't an important part of using an Axe-FX. Firmware, not patches.



Kemper hardware like the knobs that didn't even do anything for a year or two after release, buttons that didn't do anything for a couple of years, or an Ethernet jack that didn't do anything until the Remote came out this (I think?) year because they were thinking ahead?

Comparing the two hardware-wise is a little messy, I think, because the Axe needs a lot more processing power for modelling all of the components the way it does. It makes sense that advances in DSP and microcontrollers would affect Fractal more than Kemper. But regardless, five years in and the Kemper still seems to have a fair amount of processing power left for updates.


----------



## narad

Lokasenna said:


> Kemper hardware like the knobs that didn't even do anything for a year or two after release, buttons that didn't do anything for a couple of years, or an Ethernet jack that didn't do anything until the Remote came out this (I think?) year because they were thinking ahead?



No, I mean hardware like the processor and ram. The things you're implying that Cliff skimps on so that he can just scrape by and release another unit. Because if that were true, they should be much worse than the Kemper, naturally, where there is no skimping. The argument is not that the Kemper is well thought out, prove it. It's that the Fractal isn't. Prove it. The Kemper having an extra knob to begin with doesn't make the Fractal an intentionally crippled unit. 



Lokasenna said:


> Comparing the two hardware-wise is a little messy, I think, because the Axe needs a lot more processing power for modelling all of the components the way it does. It makes sense that advances in DSP and microcontrollers would affect Fractal more than Kemper. But regardless, five years in and the Kemper still seems to have a fair amount of processing power left for updates.



Well yes, they operate in drastically different ways. So if two guys build their computers at the same time, and if 5 years later the guy who just does powerpoint is totally happy, and the guy that does physics simulations would rather take advantage of parts that are now 6-8x faster at the same price, I wouldn't draw the conclusion that the physics guy's machine was intentionally built sub-par. That would be silly and unsubstantiated. I would draw the conclusion that one user isn't doing anything that's particularly taxing to begin with.

In your quote you basically said, "well yes, it's messy because this is apples to oranges. But still, I want to compare them!"


----------



## Andromalia

I own what is likey one of the first batch of axe IIs that got in Europe and guess what I can still use it and use the last firmware and newest amp models. Just saying. That said I came here to read stuff about the Kemper because a friend of mine is getting one, not a biggest reproductive appendage war.


----------



## Lokasenna

narad said:


> No, I mean hardware like the processor and ram. The things you're implying that Cliff skimps on so that he can just scrape by and release another unit.



I never said he's skimping on anything, that's all been you. All I said is that every few years he seems to run into processor limits and has to revise the hardware to keep up.



> The Kemper having an extra knob to begin with doesn't make the Fractal an intentionally crippled unit.



I also never said "intentional". On one hand you have a unit where not all of the original hardware features were even active for a few years, and on the other hand you have a unit that gets revised every few years because the users want more outs, or keep breaking the Ethernet jack, etc.



> 5 years later the guy who just does powerpoint is totally happy, and the guy that does physics simulations would rather take advantage of parts that are now 6-8x faster at the same price



I think the "demoscene" is a better comparison for Kemper - impressive results, with fairly compact and efficient code, that don't need a lot of fancy hardware. Conversely, as you say, Fractal is doing heavy physics simulations to get a similar result. This is pretty much what I said in my last post: The profiling algorithm is nowhere near as intensive as component modelling, so they aren't going to run into processor limits anywhere near as quickly. Two different approaches to modelling create two different business models.

Note that I'm not criticizing the physics simulation approach at all - among other things, the fact that you can tweak resistors and tube voltages gets my nerdy brain pretty hard. But it makes hardware a much bigger deal.


----------



## narad

Lokasenna said:


> I never said he's skimping on anything, that's all been you. All I said is that every few years he seems to run into processor limits and has to revise the hardware to keep up.
> ...
> 
> I also never said "intentional".



Well you said the following...



Lokasenna said:


> The outward appearance, to myself and a lot of people, is that Cliff is just making them good enough to last until he can get a fancier version out.



I take "just making them good enough to last until he can get a fancier version out" as the definition of "skimping", and I think it's pretty clear in that statement that it would also be "intentional." Apologies if that was too much of a leap.

But yea, you say that "every few years he seems to run into processor limits and has to revise the hardware to keep up", and that's clearly not true given that we're all using the same firmware features - amps/cabs/effects, etc., since 2011. So I don't know what to say when you keep dropping these untruths in every comment.

To reiterate, let me quote Cliff - this stands for 2011-now, which is also as long as the Kemper has existed:

"All algorithms will be identical between the Mark I/II and XL. They all share the same code base. Any enhancements/improvements will benefit all models except when aforementioned features are not available."

I really didn't think any of this would last beyond a couple posts because it's so clearly not the case that the Axe-FX II and later are revised because the processor limits were reached.


----------



## TGN

The mentioning of a floor unit triggered me. Has there been any rumours or discussion about that?


----------



## lewis

TGN said:


> The mentioning of a floor unit triggered me. Has there been any rumours or discussion about that?



I sure as hell hope so. Set it at less price (say like £800 new or something) remove some features to compensate (like it being a profiler) and boom I save up and buy one. (my 2nd Kemper)

and it would be double business from ALOT of current owners too. Makes sense from where Im standing. I would also love an alternative to the Ax8 and Helix so this makes perfect sense.

I want 2 rigs. Studio rig (non powered Kemper I currently own) and a compact gig/practice Rig - A floorboard Kemper with pedals all on one 1 pedaltrain pedal board in case.

job done...forever


----------



## lewis

also, i love the way Torpedo has done its IRs. Real time Mic placement, built in EQ, Power amp simulation etc etc. Amazing execution on the idea.

So.... can I use my non powered Kemper, with the Cab disabled, into a Torpedo CAB to try it with the Two notes and 3rd party IR packs?

and has anyone paired their Kemper with something from Two Notes that can wade in with an opinion?. Is it much worst than the stock profile Cab sound?. Is it better in the sense there is more tonal tweaking options etc etc.

Thanks


----------



## cip 123

lewis said:


> I sure as hell hope so. Set it at less price (say like £800 new or something) remove some features to compensate (like it being a profiler) and boom I save up and buy one. (my 2nd Kemper)
> 
> and it would be double business from ALOT of current owners too. Makes sense from where Im standing. I would also love an alternative to the Ax8 and Helix so this makes perfect sense.
> 
> I want 2 rigs. Studio rig (non powered Kemper I currently own) and a compact gig/practice Rig - A floorboard Kemper with pedals all on one 1 pedaltrain pedal board in case.
> 
> job done...forever



You want a floor unit with all the pedals and stuff but still remove features? What would you be able to remove then?


----------



## lewis

cip 123 said:


> You want a floor unit with all the pedals and stuff but still remove features? What would you be able to remove then?


sorry I mean, I already own a load of physical pedals on my pedal board I would want to partner with. Maxon OD808, I want the new Horizon Devices OD, ISP decimator etc etc. So the Kemper floor controller, with real analogue pedals going into it etc all on the pedal board would be the aim if they ever made a floor version ala Ax8.

for example, any floor version wouldnt need to be able to profile amps imo. And also not have a poweramp?. That would free up loads of room surely.


----------



## cip 123

lewis said:


> sorry I mean, I already own a load of physical pedals on my pedal board I would want to partner with. Maxon OD808, I want the new Horizon Devices OD, ISP decimator etc etc. So the Kemper floor controller, with real analogue pedals going into it etc all on the pedal board would be the aim if they ever made a floor version ala Ax8.
> 
> for example, any floor version wouldnt need to be able to profile amps imo. And also not have a poweramp?. That would free up loads of room surely.



If you're making a floor unit it would probably include switches for onboard effects and patches. Also with the quality of their effects it would be disappointing if they didn't include them. As well as people like me, I only own 1 pedal and can't justify buying more if the Kemper has 'em.

The Helix and AX8 both have effects. £800 is a MASSIVE ask. AX8 and Helix are both north of a grand.


----------



## lewis

cip 123 said:


> If you're making a floor unit it would probably include switches for onboard effects and patches. Also with the quality of their effects it would be disappointing if they didn't include them. As well as people like me, I only own 1 pedal and can't justify buying more if the Kemper has 'em.
> 
> The Helix and AX8 both have effects. £800 is a MASSIVE ask. AX8 and Helix are both north of a grand.



not really when Kempers flagship, main product, all singing and dancing Axe Equivalent , comes in WAY less than a brand new Axe Fx II. Its like £1300. 

£850 for a stripped back (i.e non profiling) floor version of the Kemper (but still has all the same effects, foot switches and operating system), when the version that does do profiling is only a few hundred more, seems reasonable to me?.


----------



## narad

lewis said:


> £850 for a stripped back (i.e non profiling) floor version of the Kemper (but still has all the same effects, foot switches and operating system), when the version that does do profiling is only a few hundred more, seems reasonable to me?.



Why do you think the profiling is so difficult? I would imagine it costs almost nothing to include profiling.


----------



## Lokasenna

- Kemper have never suggested that they're considering a floor unit, at all.

- Profiling and running a profile are using the same hardware, processing, etc. "Removing" profiling would literally be like taping over a switch so people can't press it; i.e. pointless.


----------



## Lokasenna

narad said:


> I take "just making them good enough to last until he can get a fancier version out" as the definition of "skimping", and I think it's pretty clear in that statement that it would also be "intentional." Apologies if that was too much of a leap.



Poor wording on my part - he's releasing unit A with the expectation that in two or three years he'll be releasing unit B with more memory, a few more connections, etc. He may not know what B's specs are when A comes out, but he clearly knows it's going to happen.



> But yea, you say that "every few years he seems to run into processor limits and has to revise the hardware to keep up", and that's clearly not true given that we're all using the same firmware features - amps/cabs/effects, etc., since 2011. So I don't know what to say when you keep dropping these untruths in every comment.



Every revision, I believe, has increased the allowable size of your presets, and how many you can store.

Again, specifying "processor limits" may have been a poor choice of words. Users want more, and shortly after Cliff releases a new model there are presumably people clamoring for "OMG I NEED TO FIT EIGHT MORE DELAYS IN MY SOUND", so he finds a way to increase that space with each subsequent revision.

And again, there's nothing wrong with that. He's just operating with the expectation of a new hardware release every couple of years. Kemper... aren't. It's not a better/worse comparison, but they are different.

There are plenty of people on the Kemper forum who keep asking for a Kemper II with more slots and whatnot, but thus far the official response has been pretty much silence. A few years ago someone official floated the idea of selling an upgraded DSP, I think, for existing units, but it was just a "maybe something like ____" comment.


----------



## lewis

I dont know I just assumed. Less features would = less size. Guess I was wrong.
God people on this forum are getting terrible.

Get off your high horses and stop coming across so "know it all" to everyone. This used to be a friendly place, now its a place where we all have to try hard to not get into some sort of weird debate/argument.

on-eggshells.org


----------



## narad

lewis said:


> I dont know I just assumed. Less features would = less size. Guess I was wrong.
> God people on this forum are getting terrible.
> 
> Get off your high horses and stop coming across so "know it all" to everyone. This used to be a friendly place, now its a place where we all have to try hard to not get into some sort of weird debate/argument.
> 
> on-eggshells.org



If that was directed at me, I'd say you're being the one too easily offended. I don't think asking "why?" is really an aggressive act. 

It's simply when you think it through, profiling is not a time-sensitive procedure. It works rather quickly in practice now, but there is actually no need for it to work quickly (DSP power), or to analyze as much as the waveform at one time (onboard memory), etc., so I think technically speaking you could profile on much worse hardware than what the Kemper has. However, emulating that waveform in real-time with a 2ms delay or so, that takes some power, and that's what any hypothetical floorpedal would need. I could be wrong, but that's my train-of-thought here.

That's totally separate from the weird debate/argument about Fractal, which I feel is being unfairly villainized in a weird Mac/PC type of way I don't see from the Fractal community, and which has run its course.


----------



## Lokasenna

I'm also not sure which of us that was directed at. My response was pretty reasonable, but if the tone came across in text as snippy... whoops.


----------



## lewis

tbh I think everyone. Lets all lighten up. Half of these responses read like Robots wrote them.

back on topic. The Kemper vs Axe Debate is stupid. Its like the console fanboy wars. (of which I own both and never got involved).

I own a Kemper, which I chose over the Axe because A) seemed easier to obtain, B) was cheaper and available new right away and C) I didnt like how I saw Cliff act on his own forum when someone who owned an Axe, posted some negative comments about the unit.

Would i still love an Axe FX?. 10000000% yes. Line 6 keep releasing something, never supporting it, then releasing another version a few years later is surely way worst than anything either of the big boys (Fractal and Kemper) have done so really we should be complaining about them.

The Helix is the first time a product of theirs has had proper updates and support from what I can see. Its the MAIN reason I switched to a Kemper from an HD Pro. Just got tired of always having to spend on updates/amps, when they should of been included anyway, then had no more support for the thing 6 months later.


----------



## cip 123

Can we get back to my question of if anyone has tried out these controllers? http://bjdevices.com/en/

Looking to get either the remote or this and leaning towards this.


----------



## zzimzz

Need a small MIDI controller for the Kemper, would the One control Basilisk work? I am very new to MIDI. I want to be able to switch to specific patches and be able to turn on and off effects


----------



## JohnIce

cip 123 said:


> Can we get back to my question of if anyone has tried out these controllers? http://bjdevices.com/en/
> 
> Looking to get either the remote or this and leaning towards this.



I just ordered one  Will get back to you about how I like it.


----------



## jerm

Just got some new pickups so I did a tone test/comparison, using the Kemper of course.

https://soundcloud.com/horussound_j...emy/sets/dimarzio-blaze-vs-bkp-ceramic-warpig


https://soundcloud.com/horussound_j...emy/sets/dimarzio-blaze-vs-bkp-ceramic-warpig


----------



## takotakumi

Kind of a noob questions I've been wondering,

When you download a profile, for instance the rig exchange, does the profile come with its own IR? IR=Cab on the kemper right? This means that if I wanted to change the IR I just change the cab?

Reason I am asking is because i know how much of an impact the IR does to a good tone, so wanted to know if also I should be investing in some other IR that you guys recommend? Also, how hard is it to install IRs?

Thanks


----------



## jerm

^Most profiles on the RE come with a cab section. Some don't in those cases you can use a cab section of another profile that you like.

You can convert IR files to be used with the Kemper by using Kemper's cab maker: https://www.kemper-amps.com/download/138/Cab-Maker-2.0-for-Windows

once you've converted your IR to Kemper's proper format you can then import it into your kemper.

That said, on the RE if you like a particular Cab section, you can save the cab portion and then apply it to any profile you like.


----------



## takotakumi

jerm said:


> ^Most profiles on the RE come with a cab section. Some don't in those cases you can use a cab section of another profile that you like.
> 
> You can convert IR files to be used with the Kemper by using Kemper's cab maker: https://www.kemper-amps.com/download/138/Cab-Maker-2.0-for-Windows
> 
> once you've converted your IR to Kemper's proper format you can then import it into your kemper.
> 
> That said, on the RE if you like a particular Cab section, you can save the cab portion and then apply it to any profile you like.



Thanks again Jerm! It seems I skipped that download hehe

Forgot to add before:

So this past weekend I upgraded both the Rig Manager and OS. Added some of the new stock factory stuff that is on the oficial site and afterwards ran into some sort of problem.

When I connect the kemper to the Rig Manager, it shows that I have around 800 profiles, but when I try to import something to the kemper, the kemper screen says that I have reached the limit of 1000. I then try and delete some stuff and run into the same problem again. I was able to import one profile in the end but found this issue really wierd. Any ideas why this is happening or a workaround?


----------



## jerm

^Hmm, This is strange, never had that happen. Have you tried posting up on Kemper's forum or researched there?


----------



## takotakumi

I have not. Will go ahead and do that  It's a very odd issue.


----------



## Ludgate

Fellow Kemper owners, opinions/ advice needed. I've kept and used my pedals together with the Kemper since the day I got it as the Kemper wasn't exactly well-known for its onboard effects.

The latest delay pack has got me thinking of getting rid of the pedalboard and simplifying the rig with a KPRemote instead. The board below has already been through a bit of a downsize.

Has anyone here gotten rid of all your pedals?


----------



## Icarusnic

Ludgate said:


> Fellow Kemper owners, opinions/ advice needed. I've kept and used my pedals together with the Kemper since the day I got it as the Kemper wasn't exactly well-known for its onboard effects.
> 
> The latest delay pack has got me thinking of getting rid of the pedalboard and simplifying the rig with a KPRemote instead. The board below has already been through a bit of a downsize.
> 
> Has anyone here gotten rid of all your pedals?



No not really. I'm not a big pedal user though so... I really dislike the onboard Tubescreamer pedal in the Kemper. It sounds horrible. That's why I have a VFE Focus in Front which is a perfect Solution for Low Tuning stuff. Love that Pedal.


----------



## Icarusnic

If you guys are interested in a BIG Collection of high quaility Kemper Sounds, check my Soundcloud account. I have the Kemper since came out. There are over 50 Tracks. 
Let me know what you think. 

https://soundcloud.com/icarusnic


----------



## JohnIce

It arrived!  Haven't tried it much yet but so far it seems promising, it defaults to program changes on all 10 buttons (so in Performance mode you have perf. 1 on the bottom row and perf. 2 on the top), and the pedal engages the tuner when it's all the way down  Apparently if you run two midi cables you can get tuner feedback on the LEDs of the pedal, which I can't wait to try out  I'll give you guys a full review when I've tried all the features.

It's a big upgrade from the HD500 I used to control my KPA with, cause it's narrow enough to go in the KPA's rack, it has 5 buttons instead of 4 so it lines up with Performance mode, and it's a lot lighter too.


----------



## phaja_

Icarusnic said:


> If you guys are interested in a BIG Collection of high quaility Kemper Sounds, check my Soundcloud account. I have the Kemper since came out. There are over 50 Tracks.
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/icarusnic



The profiles sounds amazing, any contact? )


----------



## col

Couple reamp clips I made of my profiles:


----------



## m107a1

Ignoramus said:


> For $25 to get a bunch of profiles of Engl amps (my fav), it was a no-brainer to buy a bundle today, especially with their Black Friday thing going on. I just did a quick run through with all of them, and there's some great tones in there. YMMV OMFG BBQ LOL.



Holy crap the Engl profiles from ChopTones are amazing! I picked up their essentials bundle for cheap on Black Friday....something like 500 profiles I still have to sort through anmd I keep coming back to the Engl Fireball and Savage profiles especially.


----------



## tianzhu

m107a1 said:


> Holy crap the Engl profiles from ChopTones are amazing! I picked up their essentials bundle for cheap on Black Friday....something like 500 profiles I still have to sort through anmd I keep coming back to the Engl Fireball and Savage profiles especially.




Hey, new on board.
I'm using Sinmix profiles only, but I love a new Krank Krankenstein from Choptones. he maks a very good job.


----------



## Random3

Hey guys, I made a video demonstrating Pure Cabinet on metal rhythm guitars. More videos similar to this will be coming soon. Any suggestions please leave a comment!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Azhh2DYPbw


----------



## lewis

m107a1 said:


> Holy crap the Engl profiles from ChopTones are amazing! I picked up their essentials bundle for cheap on Black Friday....something like 500 profiles I still have to sort through anmd I keep coming back to the Engl Fireball and Savage profiles especially.



Ive always loved their Youtube vids demo'ing their Profile sounds. I noticed alot of their vids have guitars with EMGs, and loving the tone is making me GAS for active EMGs in a few guitars. (will be my first time in 10 years of playing)


----------



## phaja_

Hi to all, I am using STL tones profiles, 5150III bulb overdrive lead. With my band we recorded single called run, i recorded thru kemper with this profile. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqHAxvUHjWM


----------



## KnightBrolaire

you guys should try Lasse Lammert's Hard Hitter Jotun profile, it's pretty awesome, especially with Kosten's 5150 platinum mod cab. I've got a bunch of clips with it on my soundcloud if you're interested (the m8/cpig/xbar demos were all done with that setup). Best part is both of them are freeeeee


----------



## lewis

Random3 said:


> Hey guys, I made a video demonstrating Pure Cabinet on metal rhythm guitars. More videos similar to this will be coming soon. Any suggestions please leave a comment!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Azhh2DYPbw



I think at 5 is where it sounds best. Right in the middle between normal sound and this feature. 

also quad tracking tones using the Kemper is just unreal. The finished sound is amazing. I love mine.


----------



## DarthV

m107a1 said:


> Holy crap the Engl profiles from ChopTones are amazing! I picked up their essentials bundle for cheap on Black Friday....something like 500 profiles I still have to sort through anmd I keep coming back to the Engl Fireball and Savage profiles especially.



I'm really tempted to grab some of their mark v/iic+ profiles. Their youtube vids sound killer!

And yeah, I use a global pure cab of just around 4.


----------



## Zivtins

For those who have a kemper, as you know the kemper allows you to turn the 'cabinet' effect of the profile on or off. So if you're running the kemper through a cab you switch it off, or if you run through monitors you turn it on.

Unless I'm missing something, this seems to pose a problem for running the power amp speaker output into a cab PLUS running the monitor output into a PA at the same time, because you can only choose to have the Cabinet effect either on or off for both!

Part of me thinks surely I've missed something and kemper didn't end up restricting people to use either cabinets or monitors??


----------



## Laimon

Zivtins said:


> For those who have a kemper, as you know the kemper allows you to turn the 'cabinet' effect of the profile on or off. So if you're running the kemper through a cab you switch it off, or if you run through monitors you turn it on.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, this seems to pose a problem for running the power amp speaker output into a cab PLUS running the monitor output into a PA at the same time, because you can only choose to have the Cabinet effect either on or off for both!
> 
> Part of me thinks surely I've missed something and kemper didn't end up restricting people to use either cabinets or monitors??



Nope, check in the output menu the "Monitor cab sims off" option (or something like that): that way you'll have cab sims on on the master out, and cab sims off on the monitor out


----------



## Zivtins

Laimon said:


> Nope, check in the output menu the "Monitor cab sims off" option (or something like that): that way you'll have cab sims on on the master out, and cab sims off on the monitor out



Awesome! although you've got it the wrong way round, I want the cab sim ON on the monitor out but it off on the poweramp speaker out. Is that still doable?

Cheers!


----------



## Laimon

Zivtins said:


> Awesome! although you've got it the wrong way round, I want the cab sim ON on the monitor out but it off on the poweramp speaker out. Is that still doable?
> 
> Cheers!



Uhm, from the poweramp out you get the monitor out, not the master out. At least, that's the way I run it so I can tell you for sure that it possible (not sure if I had to tick any particular output option, though).
Once you get that, you just send the master out - not the monitor out - to the PA. Does that answer your question?


----------



## Zivtins

Laimon said:


> Uhm, from the poweramp out you get the monitor out, not the master out. At least, that's the way I run it so I can tell you for sure that it possible (not sure if I had to tick any particular output option, though).
> Once you get that, you just send the master out - not the monitor out - to the PA. Does that answer your question?



So in the back of my Kemper Power Rack there are three output options:

1) White circled 'Direct Out'
2) White circled 'Monitor Out'
3) Red Circled 'Speaker Out' - Only on the Poweramp version

I naturally tried running number 3 into cab and number 2 into PA system at the same time. It sounded good and like it was meant to be however I couldn't initially find an easy way to set number 2 to have cab sim ON and number 3 output to have cab sim OFF.

I presume this is how you would use it at a gig right? to get sound coming out of the cab while getting the exact cab sim'd tone going out straight into the venue PA - This way you're not at the mercy of poor quality mic's etc.


----------



## Laimon

This is what the back of a powered KPA looks like:

https://www.talkbass.com/attachments/kemper-back-jpg.899253/

I am not sure what "Direct output" means (I use it as send for external effects), but then to the right you get Monitor Output and then Main Output.
The powered output is above on the left, circled in red.
You should definitely *not* send the powered out to, say, an active PA (never tried, but I imagine something would get fried?), so I would say Main Output should go to the PA and speaker output straight to a passive cabinet.


----------



## CapnForsaggio

If you are feeding the PA with a speaker-emulated output, why would they not route THIS sound to your monitors?

What is the point of monitors if you are the only thing in them.... just listen to your power amp and cab.....

Trust me, if this thing isn't doing what you want it to do, you are wanting it to do something overly-convoluted.


----------



## col

I put some of the VHT profiles I made for sale:

http://www.raiviosound.net/kemper


----------



## ICSvortex

If you want to do this, there is no way in the kemper itself but the guitarist from northlane, josh smith runs this setup with al little trick! He explains it in their gear rundown video:

https://youtu.be/rcZw-S_l2G4


----------



## lewis

Im thinking about special ordering the now discontinued, Airis Proto Drive for home/recording use. Anyone have any experience with any Airis pedals infront of the Kemper?


----------



## I Voyager

Shot in the dark, but I figured this thread/forum would be a good place to ask; has anyone here had any experience using both a Kemper and an Axe FX II running through a cab? If so, how do they compare? I've been a Fractal/Matrix guy for years but I always have difficulty getting sounds that I'm 100% happy with and I'm veeeery close to pulling the trigger on a Powerhead as it seems like it might be more up my alley.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

choptones is doing a 15% off promo apparently.


----------



## xvultures

Has anyone purchased the A2C/MintJam Kemper profiles? They sound so dang good, just can't seem to pull the trigger on them.


----------



## Petef2007

Just curious, could I control a kemper with a fractal fx8? Send midi out of the kemper so when I select a patch on the fx8 it triggers a profile on the kemper?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Did anyone grab that $50 VH4 profile Lasse did? Worth it or no?


----------



## ESPImperium

Im debating weather i should invest in a Kemper Powerhead for my main amp as i want to play so many styles of music (Metal, Rock and Country) and am thinking a Mesa Mark V 25W won't be enough.

However, i just want to use the head sims and operate my pedalboard as normal. And control it all on a pedalboard with a RJM Mastermind PBC.

Could this be done, or would i be better to just control it all via one controller via MIDI and have a Kemper control my effects?

Sorry, I'm a noob when it comes to these things!


----------



## phaja_

Hello, here is a small test of my kemper with www.stltones.com profile - PROTONE BULB overdrive EVH 5150 III. 
I made a raw record of kemper and my guitar - LTD MH 1000 w/ BKP aftermath 

I am looking for modern a little bit djenty agressive attack tone. So what do you mean, guys? 

Thank you for reply. 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pavel-fry/stl-tones-bulb-overdrive-evh-5150-iii-test[/SC]


----------



## lewis

Josh Middleton, Guitarist, vocalist and Songwriter of Sylosis and more recently Architects touring guitarist, has released a sweet new Kemper pack.
53 different profiles with a massive amount of choice etc - 




The profiles sound so good. Im going to be buying this pack for sure.


----------



## lewis

does anyone know if its possible to make cab IR's from merged kemper profiles?

I need some better IR's for my Torpedo CAB and to get closer to my kemper tone using different gear, and wondered if I obtained some IRs of Kemper profile just cab's from merged profiles, if it would get me closer?.

Its for a minimal live setup for smaller shows, using a HD500 + Torpedo CAB etc


----------



## domsch1988

ESPImperium said:


> Im debating weather i should invest in a Kemper Powerhead for my main amp as i want to play so many styles of music (Metal, Rock and Country) and am thinking a Mesa Mark V 25W won't be enough.
> 
> However, i just want to use the head sims and operate my pedalboard as normal. And control it all on a pedalboard with a RJM Mastermind PBC.
> 
> Could this be done, or would i be better to just control it all via one controller via MIDI and have a Kemper control my effects?
> 
> Sorry, I'm a noob when it comes to these things!



Not sure if it's still relevant:
Yes, you can use the kemper like a "normal" amp with your pedalboard. The Mastermind is able to control the kemper via midi. Needs some setup, but can be done.
But, after getting the kemper you might realize, that most effects in this box are good enough to replace most outboard gear (for me at least) 

The Mark V is epic. It will most certainly cover everything you could ask from it. I have not found many amps that are more versatile.

My personal opinion: If space or volume are an issue, get the kemper. If your main usecase is recording, get a kemper. In most other cases i'd go for the real tube amp. Especially if the Mark V is an option. Through a real cab in a room the kemper is just lacking the body shaking qualitys are loud tube amp has  YMMV though.


----------



## Carcaridon

steinmetzify said:


> Did anyone grab that $50 VH4 profile Lasse did? Worth it or no?



I did. It's a pretty darn good profile. Best VH4 profile I've found so far, and I've tried a ton of them. He's toned it out so that it works well with his stock LL Bombed profile. I tried the two together and they compliment each other very well.


----------



## jerm

awesome VH4 pack: http://www.jordonpopp.com/store/jpp-diezel-vh4-kemper-pack

I also really like Tonehammer's VH4 pack


----------



## takotakumi

Best ENGL Savage profiles?

I started tinkering with some I seem to have forgotten I had from Sinmix and goddamn I love how pissed in your face it sounds...but I'm not digging the leads that much with those...

Is this normal on actual savages or just the profiles?


----------



## JD27

lewis said:


> Josh Middleton, Guitarist, vocalist and Songwriter of Sylosis and more recently Architects touring guitarist, has released a sweet new Kemper pack.
> 53 different profiles with a massive amount of choice etc -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The profiles sound so good. Im going to be buying this pack for sure.




Was thinking about picking this one up too. I love his tone and have been looking for some good 5150 profiles.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I'm currently deciding between an Axe-Fx II XL+ or a Kemper unit. Leaning towards the Kemper unit because of the attitude and knowledge of the Kemper founder compared to Fractal. The tone between the two seems on par really so...

Can you load IRs into this thing? I play through VSTs right now and I'll like a certain amp but have to change the cabinet for the true tone I want because I'm picky like that. I have some IRs that I've paid for that I'd like to use in the unit if possible.

How many rigs can you fit on this thing? I'm a hoarder and so I imagine myself downloading a ton of presets. Has anyone hit a max amount yet?

Is the foot controller worth it? Can I use an ordinary Ethernet cable to connect it?
Is there a more economical option for a controller that would make more sense (pretty much the same features but for less money)?


----------



## xvultures

LeviathanKiller said:


> Can you load IRs into this thing? I play through VSTs right now and I'll like a certain amp but have to change the cabinet for the true tone I want because I'm picky like that. I have some IRs that I've paid for that I'd like to use in the unit if possible.



There is a program called Cab Maker where you can import your IRs and convert them into kipr files, put them on a usb stick in the "shared" folder and you should be able to import them onto your profiler. I say should because I've had terrible luck with it and my IRs have failed to import or I just can't seem to find them. I'll have to give it another shot, just my personal experience.



LeviathanKiller said:


> How many rigs can you fit on this thing? I'm a hoarder and so I imagine myself downloading a ton of presets. Has anyone hit a max amount yet?



I've had 1,700-1,800 profiles on it at one time. Nobody really knows the exact number, but it has been said it's more than you could possibly need. I have since reduced it to 100 profiles that I actively use and moved the other hundreds onto my PC. When you get a Kemper, send me a PM and I'll share some of them with you to get you started.





LeviathanKiller said:


> Is the foot controller worth it? Can I use an ordinary Ethernet cable to connect it?
> Is there a more economical option for a controller that would make more sense (pretty much the same features but for less money)?



I can't speak for the Kemper foot controller, I passed on it because I wanted one with an expression pedal for volume/wah/etc.. I'm thinking about grabbing a Yamaha MFC10, if anyone else could tag up on this, I'm curious if the Kemper one is worth all the dough as well.


----------



## lewis

xvultures said:


> *There is a program called Cab Maker where you can import your IRs and convert them into kipr files*, put them on a usb stick in the "shared" folder and you should be able to import them onto your profiler. I say should because I've had terrible luck with it and my IRs have failed to import or I just can't seem to find them. I'll have to give it another shot, just my personal experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had 1,700-1,800 profiles on it at one time. Nobody really knows the exact number, but it has been said it's more than you could possibly need. I have since reduced it to 100 profiles that I actively use and moved the other hundreds onto my PC. When you get a Kemper, send me a PM and I'll share some of them with you to get you started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for the Kemper foot controller, I passed on it because I wanted one with an expression pedal for volume/wah/etc.. I'm thinking about grabbing a Yamaha MFC10, if anyone else could tag up on this, I'm curious if the Kemper one is worth all the dough as well.



out of interest, can you do the opposite? i.e take just a cab sound from a merged profile, and convert it from a kemper file to just a wav etc so you could use that ir in say, a Torpedo product?


----------



## voidar

lewis:

No such tool yet (if ever planned?).

I guess you could disable the AMP and EQ block, and everything else, and do an impulse response on the Kemper it self with the prefered CAB loaded.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Thanks xvultures

Does anyone have any good examples of Periphery-type ambient effect-laden cleans (your own demos or links to other's videos/tracks)? I've found tons of high gain demos but not cleans that are associated with the metal/harder genres.


----------



## lewis

voidar said:


> lewis:
> 
> No such tool yet (if ever planned?).
> 
> I guess you could disable the AMP and EQ block, and everything else, and do an impulse response on the Kemper it self with the prefered CAB loaded.



Thats what I was thinking. I have no idea how to make an IR though but, logically that sounds like it should work?


----------



## voidar

lewis:

Download this and check out some of this.

Basically, you will need a .WAV of a sine-sweep which you either download somewhere or generate with Voxengo Deconvolver.

Then play this .WAV back in your DAW and have it output through the Kemper while simultaniously recording the output of the Kemper on a separate track in the DAW.

Voxengo Deconvolver will compare the two files and spit out an IR (Impulse Response) .WAV. Load this onto your Torpedo.


----------



## lewis

an amazing assortment of tones -


----------



## JD27

lewis said:


> an amazing assortment of tones -




I think I need to get this pack for sure. Really like the Marshall and Triple X tones.


----------



## lewis

JD27 said:


> I think I need to get this pack for sure. Really like the Marshall and Triple X tones.



I feel exactly the same haha. Those 2 amps are my favorite too. He really has nailed it. You can tell these are mix ready and all the eq blocks etc, he has put so much work in.
Interesting to know he is using the first 5150 sound on that demo live atm with Architects, yet I thought that tone was a little weak. Especially for 7 string style djenty riffs like they have.

Shows what I know 
Makes me want to get one of those doubler stereo pedals, run out of both L and R Kemper outputs, through the pedal and into 2 seperate hard panned channels on the PA. The double tracked samples sound amazing.!


----------



## Tisca

Do you feel like the Kemper is lacking anything, is there something to improve? It's been out for a while, wonder if there could be a new model in the works. The Fractals ran out processing power which was the main reason they got outdated, right?


----------



## domsch1988

Tisca said:


> Do you feel like the Kemper is lacking anything, is there something to improve? It's been out for a while, wonder if there could be a new model in the works. The Fractals ran out processing power which was the main reason they got outdated, right?



Yes, it's lacking a decent editing software for the PC 
Apart from that, soundwise, it's close to perfect. The AxeFX's ran out of power because they changed the way the amps where modeled. The Kempers technology is done. It won't run out of power soon. The kemper forum is debating whether more involved convolution reverbs are doable, but thats another thing.
A kemper floor version is rumored, but i wouldn't have knew hardware.

So no, nothing new in the work atm...


----------



## JD27

lewis said:


> I feel exactly the same haha. Those 2 amps are my favorite too. He really has nailed it. You can tell these are mix ready and all the eq blocks etc, he has put so much work in.
> Interesting to know he is using the first 5150 sound on that demo live atm with Architects, yet I thought that tone was a little weak. Especially for 7 string style djenty riffs like they have.
> 
> Shows what I know
> Makes me want to get one of those doubler stereo pedals, run out of both L and R Kemper outputs, through the pedal and into 2 seperate hard panned channels on the PA. The double tracked samples sound amazing.!



That is interesting, that is definitely more a Thrashy tone you would expect from Sylosis. Maybe it is partly due to the demo part he was playing. Nowhere near as low of a tuning as Architects either.

The Doubled parts sound huge. Maybe one of those TC Electronics Mimiqs would do the trick.


----------



## JD27

domsch1988 said:


> Yes, it's lacking a decent editing software for the PC



My single biggest grief with the Kemper. I loved how easy the editing software on the Axe Fx was to build a patch. Though I spent way too much time fiddling with patches and amp settings.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lewis said:


> an amazing assortment of tones -




hmmm might have to pick that up, I don't really have any good orange profiles.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Which of these should I get? I'd like to be able to sit my Xbox on top because this all sits on my desk. The Musician's Gear seems like the better choice for the flat top but I know Gator is pretty high quality so I'm having trouble deciding.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/musicians-gear-rack-flight-case

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/gator-g-pro-roto-mold-rack-case?rNtt=gator g-pro&index=1


----------



## Dead-Pan

Tisca said:


> Do you feel like the Kemper is lacking anything, is there something to improve? It's been out for a while, wonder if there could be a new model in the works. The Fractals ran out processing power which was the main reason they got outdated, right?



We continue to wait for better reverb. The reverb now is ok. But not top class. Definitely suitable for live use.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Trying to get a good tone for using in mixes. There's no bass yet but let me know which ones you guys prefer most (maybe your top 2 or 3). All are a Mark II C+ but some have different IRs. There are 7 clips in total. Zip file of all 7 is the first link. Sorry for the screeching noise at the beginning. I exported straight to mp3 and that happened.

Zip File of all 7 clips

Sound clip 0
Sound clip 1
Sound clip 2
Sound clip 3
Sound clip 4
Sound clip 5
Sound clip 6


----------



## lewis

just stumbled upon the "Stereo widener" effect.

Good god what a difference that effect makes!!. Tones go from "this sounds really nice" to ""good god This sounds quadtracked and MASSIVE"

Cant wait to try this out at my next band practice through my PA.


----------



## mikernaut

Anybody have any issues with the Josh Middleton pack? the profiles don't seem to show up for me. my USB stick said it loaded patches but I'm guessing they were other old ones I already had on the stick. I put them in the shared folder. I wonder if it's because my firmware is old.


* yup just needed to upgrade my firmware, now to go check these profiles out


----------



## Acrid

Will Putney pack has been released!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Acrid said:


> Will Putney pack has been released!




Waiting on clips of this one. Sounds like a really cool set of profiles.


----------



## lewis

mikernaut said:


> Anybody have any issues with the Josh Middleton pack? the profiles don't seem to show up for me. my USB stick said it loaded patches but I'm guessing they were other old ones I already had on the stick. I put them in the shared folder. I wonder if it's because my firmware is old.
> 
> 
> * yup just needed to upgrade my firmware, now to go check these profiles out



Awaiting eagerly to hear the verdict!!!!

Its going to be my payday purchase. I trust Josh so much Im going into this pack with the idea of, deleting all my other profiles (free ones Ive downloaded) and ONLY EVER using this pack for recording AND live (for the shows that call for the kemper) I just want my Kemper to be plug and play now rather than endless tweaking so im hopeful this pack will give me that, given how much "mix" ready EQ work went into it.


----------



## Acrid

steinmetzify said:


> Waiting on clips of this one. Sounds like a really cool set of profiles.



Some great sounding clips up now @ https://www.stltones.com/products/will-putney-producer-kemper-bundle


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Does anyone else think that most of ChopTones' profiles are really muffled/dark sounding? I tried using my own IR with them to alleviate that but then they were overly bright/harsh. I'm just really unimpressed with their stuff so far.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Does anyone else think that most of ChopTones' profiles are really muffled/dark sounding? I tried using my own IR with them to alleviate that but then they were overly bright/harsh. I'm just really unimpressed with their stuff so far.



yeah I have his engl savage and vh4 profiles and I noticed that too. It's why I just run kosten's 5150 plat mod cab or lasse lammert's recto cab.


----------



## jerm

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah I have his engl savage and vh4 profiles and I noticed that too. It's why I just run kosten's 5150 plat mod cab or lasse lammert's recto cab.



I found that to be the case too with a lot of the ChopTones profiles.

Kostens plat mod cab is amazing!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jerm said:


> I found that to be the case too with a lot of the ChopTones profiles.
> 
> Kostens plat mod cab is amazing!



 it's pretty much the only cab I use anymore.


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's pretty much the only cab I use anymore.



Anyone got an IR of the cab?

Also what profile is it on so I can try it out?. I have some amps from him.


----------



## jerm

lewis said:


> Anyone got an IR of the cab?
> 
> Also what profile is it on so I can try it out?. I have some amps from him.



https://www.dropbox.com/s/yw9dfy6mca0k1gk/5150PL_Platinum_Mod - 2015-07-10 14-26-24.kipr?dl=0


----------



## takotakumi

lewis said:


> just stumbled upon the "Stereo widener" effect.
> 
> Good god what a difference that effect makes!!. Tones go from "this sounds really nice" to ""good god This sounds quadtracked and MASSIVE"
> 
> Cant wait to try this out at my next band practice through my PA.



Is this part of the pedal or effects update they released a couple of months back? I suppose this would go on the loop ?


----------



## lewis

takotakumi said:


> Is this part of the pedal or effects update they released a couple of months back? I suppose this would go on the loop ?



yes it is. Its a stereo effect so whilst it will go anywhere in the chain on the Kemper, it only works in the post section on the right. Its similar to the mimiq doubler in the sense that you are in control of the time and the slight tuning differences just like 2 separate guitarists.

Sounds great


----------



## lewis

jerm said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yw9dfy6mca0k1gk/5150PL_Platinum_Mod - 2015-07-10 14-26-24.kipr?dl=0



thank you


----------



## DarthV

LeviathanKiller said:


> Does anyone else think that most of ChopTones' profiles are really muffled/dark sounding? I tried using my own IR with them to alleviate that but then they were overly bright/harsh. I'm just really unimpressed with their stuff so far.



I bought one of their IIc+ packs and haven't noticed them muffled or dark. Love the John Rhythm profile!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

jerm said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yw9dfy6mca0k1gk/5150PL_Platinum_Mod - 2015-07-10 14-26-24.kipr?dl=0



Thanks!




KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah I have his engl savage and vh4 profiles and I noticed that too. It's why I just run kosten's 5150 plat mod cab or lasse lammert's recto cab.





jerm said:


> I found that to be the case too with a lot of the ChopTones profiles.
> 
> Kostens plat mod cab is amazing!



Wayyyyyyy better. I actually like ChopTones stuff for the time being now. lol
The cabinet from Lasse Lammert's Nineties Finest rig and the cabinet from Kosten's 5150PL Platinum Mod sound pretty similar. Awesome cabs. I saved them separate from the rigs for later use.




DarthV said:


> I bought one of their IIc+ packs and haven't noticed them muffled or dark. Love the John Rhythm profile!



It's really obvious after switching to the cabs mentioned above


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm pretty sure most of Lasse's cabs on his profiles are mesa 4x12 with v30s, which is also what Kosten uses the most. The Hard Hitter Jotun cab or Bombed cab from Lasse also have slightly different takes on that sound.


----------



## DarthV

LeviathanKiller said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayyyyyyy better. I actually like ChopTones stuff for the time being now. lol
> The cabinet from Lasse Lammert's Nineties Finest rig and the cabinet from Kosten's 5150PL Platinum Mod sound pretty similar. Awesome cabs. I saved them separate from the rigs for later use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really obvious after switching to the cabs mentioned above



I'll have to check that cab out then.


----------



## JohnIce

This thread got me really hyped for Kosten's profiles, so I downloaded the free ones  They're good, was a little underwhelmed after all the hype in here but there's a lot to go through, might find something I dig. It's tough though, I'm always looking for profiles with a lot of personality but usually the more "generic" profiles sit better in the mix, hence why they sound so generic. It's a bit of a catch 22.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I'm really liking Origin Audio and CiliLab profiles at the moment as far as paid stuff goes. The Origin Audio profiles have a decent cab so I don't have to change it necessarily in order to enjoy playing. lol There's really nice free stuff too though. So many choices really.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

*Join the Facebook group here, there are cookies... I mean goodies *

Trust me, this the best first thing to do if you just got a Kemper


----------



## USMarine75

ReampZone said:


> Some dudes demoing some of my profiles ^__^



FWIW... John Huldt is awesome.


----------



## Steinmetzify

So I can't remember if it's cool to link to other forums on here or not, so I won't.

But I will say there's a forum out there that rhymes with Wemper, where a guy profiled all the AxeFxII amps, Helix amps, and a bunch of other stuff to the tune of something like 750+ profiles, and it' all in one big zip file, if anyone's interested.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Looks like everything that was in that pack just got uploaded to the Rig Exchange under the username of Bommel (the creator of said rigs)

All 715 profiles. Very hit or miss in quality imo though. There are some good ones from actual amps in there and the Axe-Fx II ones are nice as well


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dead-Pan said:


> Incase anyone is interested:
> 
> https://www.kemper-amps.com/forum/i...ial-Day-Sale-All-Items-on-Sale-And-Give-Away/


hey man, tried out your triple recto profiles, they're pretty nice, especially with kosten's 5150 plat cab.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Dead-Pan said:


> Incase anyone is interested:
> 
> https://www.kemper-amps.com/forum/i...ial-Day-Sale-All-Items-on-Sale-And-Give-Away/



Do you have anything up on the Rig Exchange or could you put a random profile up here for us to try?
I know it's "LiveReady Profiles" but are these mix-worthy as well? (with or without tweaking)


----------



## VESmedic

Honestly, the best approach I've had so far is downloading and using live only DI/merged profiles, and then using my favorite tonehammer cabs with whatever profiles I am using... it doesn't matter if it's clean or rip your face off high gain, I've had my Kemper for over 5 years, and also have profiles from Colin Richardson and sneap: it's simply to me, the best way to use the Kemper. I personally love when profilers put out DI only packs, because then I can pair them with my favorite tonehammer cabs. I've got pretty much all of his stuff, and have just saved his cabs in my Kemper. I then upload A DI or merged profile, and scroll through those cabs and decide what fits best, and almost 100 percent of the time, nothing but his cabs comes even remotely close. From country to metal, his profiles and cabs are all I use for the most part anyways, but always his cabs live, always.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I just bought CiliLab's Marshall JVM H410 pack. 33% discount code is "jvm" without the quotes if anyone else is interested.
I had a demo profile from that pack and really liked the cab which was my main focus but the amp is great too.
I'm not usually a Marshall guy but the demo video sounded really good. So I didn't want to pass it up with the sale price (~$11 USD).
364 merged profiles and 39 direct. I wouldn't care about having so many merged profiles if it were something like a ChopTones pack since all of their cabs are muffled but these ACTUALLY SOUND GOOD (in the video at least). Very impressed.

EDIT: Ran through a few before I finished writing this up and wow...they're good. Haha
I really want to try some other brands of profiles too but this probably isn't my last CiliLabs purchase.
Sorry I sound like a shill (I'm not) lol


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Hey guys, I saved all of Kosten's cabs as well as a few other's from Lasse Lammert and others. That way you can have the cabs without installing the presets if you don't like them. http://www.mediafire.com/file/n1mlyjvoklh9rr0/20170518_2229.zip



Dead-Pan said:


> Absolutely, a couple samples attached to this post.


Played around with them a bit and they sound pretty good. Will test them some more later


----------



## jerm

Hey guys, I have an album coming out June 23, 2017. You can currently preview 2 tracks from it here: www.ezerath.bandcamp.com

All electric guitars used Kemper tones


----------



## Ludgate

jerm said:


> Hey guys, I have an album coming out June 23, 2017. You can currently preview 2 tracks from it here: www.ezerath.bandcamp.com
> 
> All electric guitars used Kemper tones



Absolutely crushing stuff, looking forward to the full release.


----------



## jerm

Ludgate said:


> Absolutely crushing stuff, looking forward to the full release.


Thanks dude, really appreciate it


----------



## lewis

finally got around to trying the Kosten 5150 platinum mod Cab!!!

amazing sounding cab!. Ive saved just the cab as a specific cab sound to use with every profile going direct to the PA from now on!

(drinking game, take a shot whenever you read "cab" in my post)


----------



## ArtDecade

StupidDav said:


> I was wondering a while ago if it was possible to take an impulse response of an entire rig, looks like this is what this thing does. Looks like an old 70's computer only smaller, *can't see it catching on* because it looks horrifically complex



Comment #2 in this thread made me chuckle.

Also, I have a Kemper on the way. I ordered one this weekend at Sam Ash because they were having a Memorial Day sale. I am very excited - and I am sure to have a million and one questions over the next few weeks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> I just bought CiliLab's Marshall JVM H410 pack. 33% discount code is "jvm" without the quotes if anyone else is interested.
> I had a demo profile from that pack and really liked the cab which was my main focus but the amp is great too.
> I'm not usually a Marshall guy but the demo video sounded really good. So I didn't want to pass it up with the sale price (~$11 USD).
> 364 merged profiles and 39 direct. I wouldn't care about having so many merged profiles if it were something like a ChopTones pack since all of their cabs are muffled but these ACTUALLY SOUND GOOD (in the video at least). Very impressed.
> 
> EDIT: Ran through a few before I finished writing this up and wow...they're good. Haha
> I really want to try some other brands of profiles too but this probably isn't my last CiliLabs purchase.
> Sorry I sound like a shill (I'm not) lol



They're pretty good profiles, I downloaded them since I don't have any good marshall profiles. The cabs they come with sound good but I also really like them paired with the 5150 plat cab.


----------



## ArtDecade

Has anyone tried any of the BHP (Big Hairy Profiles) Profile Packs? They have some Lee Jackson Preamp and ADA Preamp sets that look pretty nice.
http://bighairyprofiles.com


----------



## KnightBrolaire

So I did a clip of one of the cililab marshall profiles with kosten's 5150 plat mod cab, let me know what you think of the sound.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5bgf0cqqoevxi46/BlkDogMishmash.mp3?dl=0


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> So I did a clip of one of the cililab marshall profiles with kosten's 5150 plat mod cab, let me know what you think of the sound.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5bgf0cqqoevxi46/BlkDogMishmash.mp3?dl=0


What profile did you use? (The name and what cab and mic it originally had since that's the only way to tell these apart really)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> What profile did you use? (The name and what cab and mic it originally had since that's the only way to tell these apart really)


JVM 03s with Marshall1960A cab. pretty sure it was a red or orange channel OD profile.


----------



## lewis

just bought the josh middleton 53 mix ready profile pack!!

review later


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Did some cab tests with a Marshall JVM profile from CiliLab.
Tested the Kosten Rectocab we've all been talking about, a SinMix IR of a David Laboga V30 equipped 2x12, TillS free cabs specifically the Recto 002 IR, Origin Audio's Mesa OS cab from one of their profiles, the Mesa Rec from one of ReampZone's profiles, Mesa OS from one of ToneHammer's, Lasse Lammert's MeBo Rect cab from one of this profiles, and finally a Kalthallen cab, specifically the 006a-SM57-V30-4x12 one.

I liked the TillS, Origin Audio, and SinMix ones the most.
ToneHammer's and Kalthallen's the least, probably.
Also, Kosten has better recto cabs in some of his other profiles from the exchange imo. The platinum mod one is very (overly) thin.
I'd rather start with more and HP/LP trim it then try to add something not there.

I played pretty much the same thing in every sound clip. First 30ish seconds are mono, the remainder is the same thing but with the stereo enhancer from the Axe-Fx being used to fake a double-tracked sound. That will probably sound weird if you play it on your phone or any other device where the freqs will cancel each other out so I'd play the clips on stereo monitors if you can.

DropBox links won't last forever so I also included a MediaFire link to the zip containing all of them (also for if you want to just listen on your PC instead of the browser).
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1zvd6vzjf3a6txu/20170602_1740-CAB_TESTS.zip

Individual Sound Files:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vcol47lb4hewehm/20170602_1740-CiliLab_1960A.mp3?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6ci1r9nuleuf1vj/20170602_1747-Kosten_Rectocab.mp3?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mz14iubeb85d2h4/20170602_1755-SinMix_DL_2x12_V30_3_dc.mp3?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lnxein4mx44la9w/20170602_1801-Tills_Recto_002.mp3?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6e7c57iyxr3pnbq/20170602_1806-OriginAudio_Mesa_OS.mp3?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r8s67xrw29gsxtn/20170602_1809-ReampZone_Mesa_Rec.mp3?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/my17azdrc3wovoe/20170602_1810-ToneHammer_Mesa_OS.mp3?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ggcp7nby8x0n92/20170602_1813-LasseLammert_MeBo_Rect.mp3?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/s5nf9z32szrj6yx/20170602_1814-Kalthallen_006a_SM57_V30.mp3?dl=0


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Sinmix cab sounds really good.


----------



## lewis

right had a chance to jam with the Josh Middleton profiles last night!. They are very very good!. Easily the best amp sounds I have no. Ive deleted all my others (free ones etc) that I got. They come nowhere near these.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> Sinmix cab sounds really good.


Less than $25 for 600ish impulse responses over 21 cabs. Plus he updates it so. I'd definitely grab that pack. Very happy with that purchase so far especially in use with the Kemper.
http://www.brickwall.pl/store/index.php?id_product=20&controller=product



lewis said:


> right had a chance to jam with the Josh Middleton profiles last night!. They are very very good!. Easily the best amp sounds I have no. Ive deleted all my others (free ones etc) that I got. They come nowhere near these.


Gotta get these at some point.



*ALSO*, has anyone check STL Tones out? Probably the most expensive profiles I've seen. I'd hope the quality justifies the price.
They've got a Northlane pack, Andy James pack, and apparently are coming out with a The Ghost Inside pack.
Then there's this Will Putney Producer Bundle too ---> https://www.stltones.com/products/will-putney-producer-kemper-bundle


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Less than $25 for 600ish impulse responses over 21 cabs. Plus he updates it so. I'd definitely grab that pack. Very happy with that purchase so far especially in use with the Kemper.
> http://www.brickwall.pl/store/index.php?id_product=20&controller=product
> 
> 
> Gotta get these at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> *ALSO*, has anyone check STL Tones out? Probably the most expensive profiles I've seen. I'd hope the quality justifies the price.
> They've got a Northlane pack, Andy James pack, and apparently are coming out with a The Ghost Inside pack.
> Then there's this Will Putney Producer Bundle too ---> https://www.stltones.com/products/will-putney-producer-kemper-bundle


a couple pages back someone bought the andy james pack and wasn't too impressed. YMMV


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> a couple pages back someone bought the andy james pack and wasn't too impressed. YMMV



Yeah, I had read that but I wasn't that impressed by the demos of that pack to begin with.

Just found something while writing this. Free 5150 III pack with a 10% off code if you sign up on their mailing list.
https://www.stltones.com/pages/receive-your-5150iii-profile-sample

Guess I can try some of their stuff out before hand then. I will report back later on those.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

was messing around with some v30 cabs just to see what's out there. Here's some of the better free ones imo:
VH4 043 by Kosten
https://www.dropbox.com/s/l5e0w4p820oun8r/blkdog kosten vh4 o43.mp3?dl=0
VH4 4_7 by Kosten
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4hhh2hem0ve7tz6/blkdog kosten vh4 4_7.mp3?dl=0
Mesa Boogie IIC+ TD by Kosten
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ldnbnc0jijsg7m/blkdog kosten Mesa IIC+ TD.mp3?dl=0
Driftwood live by Julian Lehmann 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/v038tiwlf8f3dfx/blkdog driftwood live julian lehmann.mp3?dl=0
The grail by Lasse Lammert
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gxdve82acwuur6k/blkdog LL the grail.mp3?dl=0
EVH RED03 by Marco Cudan
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3u298967zcd0l3e/blkdog marco cudan EVH RED03.mp3?dl=0
Mesa Triple Rect by Sveinung Sveen
https://www.dropbox.com/s/x9jnpnlrcvflirk/blkdog Mesa Triple Rect Sveinung sveen .mp3?dl=0
5150 OlaEn by Sinmix
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yp29utkv04vytys/blkdog sinmix 5150 OlaEn.mp3?dl=0
Bugera 333XL by Sinmix
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6xy6x0uiwflp68f/blkdog sinmix Bugera 33XL.mp3?dl=0


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> was messing around with some v30 cabs just to see what's out there. Here's some of the better free ones imo:........



I'll have to rip the cabs from those and try them out.

Marco Cudan is Origin Audio btw
I really want his profile packs
I want a lot of things. Dang it


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> I'll have to rip the cabs from those and try them out.
> 
> Marco Cudan is Origin Audio btw
> I really want his profile packs
> I want a lot of things. Dang it


his archon pack is really good or at least the amps are. Not a fan of the cabs that come with it, but they sound awesome with a good recto style cab.


----------



## jerm

Marco/Origin Audio's Uberschall pack is sick.


----------



## Steinmetzify

So this new ToneHammer stuff sounds brutal as hell:

https://soundcloud.com/ton-e-hammer/th-e570-cr-10-m-metal-demo

Link:

http://tonehammer.bigcartel.com/product/bengl-special-edition-preamp-e570-e920


----------



## LeviathanKiller

LeviathanKiller said:


> Yeah, I had read that but I wasn't that impressed by the demos of that pack to begin with.
> 
> Just found something while writing this. Free 5150 III pack with a 10% off code if you sign up on their mailing list.
> https://www.stltones.com/pages/receive-your-5150iii-profile-sample
> 
> Guess I can try some of their stuff out before hand then. I will report back later on those.



Not impressed with the free 5150 III pack at all so far. If that's what they're handing out to gain new customers, I'm not going to be one.

Clip goes Green Channel, Blue with boost, Blue, Red with boost, Red
http://www.mediafire.com/file/8260bz7exix78x8/20170607_0105.mp3

Turned the definition down to 5 and it seems better. Will play with it some more but so far the cabs suck imo and once you put your own on it, it doesn't sound any different or better than what's available for free or cheaper.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Decided to test some of sinmix's amps/IRs. All the clips are the vht UL (h_11) through a boogie 4x12 v30 ir. only effect is the green screamer for a boost. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/05y5b0xpx1s6w6g/nazgul sinmix vht h11 test1.mp3?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/esi3hrqcvexnwgh/nazgul sinmix vht h11 test2.mp3?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/esi3hrqcvexnwgh/nazgul sinmix vht h11 test2.mp3?dl=0


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Not impressed with the free 5150 III pack at all so far. If that's what they're handing out to gain new customers, I'm not going to be one.
> 
> Clip goes Green Channel, Blue with boost, Blue, Red with boost, Red
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/8260bz7exix78x8/20170607_0105.mp3
> 
> Turned the definition down to 5 and it seems better. Will play with it some more but so far the cabs suck imo and once you put your own on it, it doesn't sound any different or better than what's available for free or cheaper.


sinmix, origin audio and kosten both have way better 5150 profiles than that imo. The red w boost sounds alright though.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> sinmix, origin audio and kosten both have way better 5150 profiles than that imo. The red w boost sounds alright though.



The feel was... it's hard to describe it. It was very squashed and compressed. Overly so. The 2 boosted profiles were the least enjoyable of the 5. This coming from someone who almost always boosts their profiles.


----------



## Random3

Hi guys, just wanted to share a video I just finished which demonstrates the Kemper Profiling Amp being used to pitch shift a standard tuned 6 string guitar down semitone by semitone until we reach F standard tuning. For this video I played 12 different riffs from 12 different songs, each in a progressively lower tuning. All of these were recorded with a guitar and bass tuned to E, and the signal was then pitch shifted down to the correct pitch using the Transpose Stomp on the KPA. Enjoy!


----------



## sketchyluke182

I recently purchased a Schecter KM7 mkii and been playing around with some tones on the Kemper.

Since Nazgul in this thing sounds pretty unique I'm finding my previous go-to's don't really cut the mustard any more. 

Anyone else using the KM7 with a kemper? What profiles do you enjoy?

I'm enjoying Ola's Mr Hector SM57 at the moment after seeing someone recommend it on here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Are you looking to spend some money or do you want free ones? Kosten has some really good free ones, same with Lasse Lammert or Sinmix. I like Lasse's Hard Hitter Jotun with kosten's 5150 platinum mod cab a lot. Personally I want a little darker sounding profile since the nazgul is so piercing.


----------



## maccayoung

Out of interest, does anyone own a Kemper and a Helix? What are your thoughts on the two?
For some reason gas is getting the better of me. I have a Kemper at the moment, but I've been finding myself looking at Helix videos on you tube lately.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

maccayoung said:


> Out of interest, does anyone own a Kemper and a Helix? What are your thoughts on the two?
> For some reason gas is getting the better of me. I have a Kemper at the moment, but I've been finding myself looking at Helix videos on you tube lately.


@LeviathanKiller does


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> @LeviathanKiller does


I have the Kemper and the Axe-Fx. Almost grabbed a Helix as a controller but decided to wait.



sketchyluke182 said:


> I recently purchased a Schecter KM7 mkii and been playing around with some tones on the Kemper.
> 
> Since Nazgul in this thing sounds pretty unique I'm finding my previous go-to's don't really cut the mustard any more.
> 
> Anyone else using the KM7 with a kemper? What profiles do you enjoy?
> 
> I'm enjoying Ola's Mr Hector SM57 at the moment after seeing someone recommend it on here.



BKP Aftermaths here and I really like CiliLab's Mr. Danger 120 profile that I got free through the Kemper group on Facebook. Will probably buy the entire profile pack at some point. I already own CiliLab's Marshall JVM pack and it's great too.


----------



## USMarine75

Random3 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to share a video I just finished which demonstrates the Kemper Profiling Amp being used to pitch shift a standard tuned 6 string guitar down semitone by semitone until we reach F standard tuning. For this video I played 12 different riffs from 12 different songs, each in a progressively lower tuning. All of these were recorded with a guitar and bass tuned to E, and the signal was then pitch shifted down to the correct pitch using the Transpose Stomp on the KPA. Enjoy!




Thanks! I've been wondering about this. Sounded great... reminded me of a Whammy DT. And it still sounds less digital than Within the Ruins.


----------



## lewis

Random3 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to share a video I just finished which demonstrates the Kemper Profiling Amp being used to pitch shift a standard tuned 6 string guitar down semitone by semitone until we reach F standard tuning. For this video I played 12 different riffs from 12 different songs, each in a progressively lower tuning. All of these were recorded with a guitar and bass tuned to E, and the signal was then pitch shifted down to the correct pitch using the Transpose Stomp on the KPA. Enjoy!



i dont appear to have any effect in my Kemper called "Transpose Stomp" and Im pretty sure I have the latest Firmware.
Is that actually what its called?
There is the wholestep down effect that you can choose semi tone picthes up and down. Is that what you used?
Abit confused.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I hit the limit of profiles on the Kemper. It's 1000. lol


----------



## mikernaut

Just got Top Jimi's "brown sound" pack. Super legit for Van Halen sounds.


----------



## Random3

lewis said:


> i dont appear to have any effect in my Kemper called "Transpose Stomp" and Im pretty sure I have the latest Firmware.
> Is that actually what its called?
> There is the wholestep down effect that you can choose semi tone picthes up and down. Is that what you used?
> Abit confused.



Hi, sorry for the late reply here. The effect is in the stomp section, towards the bottom of the list, and is called Transpose. It is the one that lets you shift the signal up or down by increments of semitones.


----------



## lewis

Random3 said:


> Hi, sorry for the late reply here. The effect is in the stomp section, towards the bottom of the list, and is called Transpose. It is the one that lets you shift the signal up or down by increments of semitones.


thank you!. Next time Im at my Kemper I will have a proper hunt for it


----------



## jerm

Transpose is cool but I can't play with it while still being able to hear my guitar acoustically (everything sounds dissonant) I can only play with it with headphones on loud or with my studio monitors on really loud haha


----------



## Mattfig

*mod edit: if you'd like to advertise your products here please register for a Vendor account.*


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Testing my schecter A8 loaded with a duncan omega with cililab's jvm410 profiles combined with sinmix's IRs. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3k4nqthgle6navd/omega jvm410di04.mp3?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ql3xdw496ujrai6/omegajvm410.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Smoked Porter

What headphones are you guys using these days? All I have is an Xbox headset  I'm moving out of a place where my only neighbors are cows to a city apartment with at least one other roommate, and I don't wanna be a nuisance. The more bang for the buck, the better.


----------



## SpaseMoonkey

Smoked Porter said:


> What headphones are you guys using these days? All I have is an Xbox headset  I'm moving out of a place where my only neighbors are cows to a city apartment with at least one other roommate, and I don't wanna be a nuisance. The more bang for the buck, the better.



I'm using a set of Beyerdynamic DT770s, I've used them for years. I use them for everything, music, video games, movies, all the way to recording. 

I'm on my second pair in around 10 years, the first pair I rolled my chair on the cable and stood up and the cable was torn out. I fixed them, worked great until one day I was moving things around and dropped something on them. 2 years ago I wanted to try something new, I picked up a pair of Hifiman HE-400I. I like them but to me I still like the DT770s better for when I noodle with my Kemper, it has a better threshold before they start clipping or distorting.

I paid around $300 years ago for them, I have seen them go for as low as $170.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Smoked Porter said:


> What headphones are you guys using these days? All I have is an Xbox headset  I'm moving out of a place where my only neighbors are cows to a city apartment with at least one other roommate, and I don't wanna be a nuisance. The more bang for the buck, the better.


AKG K240. Detachable cables, comfy earpieces, sound great and they're like 70$ or so for certain versions.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Thanks y'all. I'll look into both, but the AKGs definitely seem more along the lines of my budget. Hopefully I can try them both at Guitar Center or something and find the more affordable ones to be nice enough


----------



## lewis

anyone using their kemper with small poweramps? think duncan powerstage or stealth lite etc/

planning on that route and wondered if anyone else had experience running into a 2x12 for stage volume this way


----------



## Zoobiedood

I've used an AX8 into the PowerStage 170, and it easily can power a full stack (I tried it), but it was too loud, so I just used half of it. I would think it would be great for a 2x12.


----------



## lewis

Zoobiedood said:


> I've used an AX8 into the PowerStage 170, and it easily can power a full stack (I tried it), but it was too loud, so I just used half of it. I would think it would be great for a 2x12.


Now we are talking!!!

How does it colour the tone and how did the EQ work etc?. Was it great or was it thin sounding?


----------



## Zoobiedood

lewis said:


> Now we are talking!!!
> 
> How does it colour the tone and how did the EQ work etc?. Was it great or was it thin sounding?



It sounded amazing to me. But I haven't tried it with a Kemper. My guess is that if the amp you are modeling is thin, it will sound the same. But the EQ is active on this thing, so it can make up for using unfamiliar cabs (like on flydates, etc). I've used it through a 4x12 (cab modeling off on my AX8) and through some very different fr/fr cabs, and I liked the sound no matter what.


----------



## lewis

Zoobiedood said:


> It sounded amazing to me. But I haven't tried it with a Kemper. My guess is that if the amp you are modeling is thin, it will sound the same. But the EQ is active on this thing, so it can make up for using unfamiliar cabs (like on flydates, etc). I've used it through a 4x12 (cab modeling off on my AX8) and through some very different fr/fr cabs, and I liked the sound no matter what.


thats amazing 

I think its convinced me to pick one one for shows. I wanted to go direct to the PA using the Kemper and into a 2x12 at the same time for good stage monitoring without the need of mic'ing anything up and if it sounds as amazing as it looks, then its a winner.

I will shift some stuff and pick one up. 
Cheers man


----------



## DudeManBrother

lewis said:


> anyone using their kemper with small poweramps? think duncan powerstage or stealth lite etc/
> 
> planning on that route and wondered if anyone else had experience running into a 2x12 for stage volume this way


I use my Kemper with the ISP stealth(original 180w) and it sounds awesome. I typically run it around 75% on the vol knob and it has no problem keeping up with my other guitarists Matrix GT1000, which he runs around 60% and when playing live, we usually run the main volume on our Kempers at 5.0 with the " -12db main out " soft button engaged and it gives the simple flexibility for the sound guy to dial in the FOH levels and we can adjust our power amps up or down as necessary for stage volume. I typically run mine through an 8 ohm 412, but occasionally at smaller venues I will use my 8 ohm Mesa 112 instead, I just drop the stealth volume to about 40% with the ability to bring it up to 50%(90 watts to match the rating of the Mesa Black Shadow 12" speaker) nice compact light weight way to gig for sure.


----------



## Smoked Porter

^ That's fucking sick.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Smoked Porter said:


> ^ That's fucking sick.


Haha thanks! It was a fun project. I basically used the dimensions of my 5150 and built it just a little taller so that I have a 5U rack with the upper two accessible from the back and the removable face plate to hide the rack ears and mounting screws on the Kemper. It left me enough room in back on the sides to mount the power supply for the ISP Stealth and a surge strip so everything stays fully contained and real clean looking.


----------



## JohnIce

I was a little uninspired with my KPA lately, I'm working on a few quite produced tracks at the moment and found it easier to dial in a mix-ready tone with VSTs than finding one on my Kemper. In my frustration, I did something I've never done before: spring cleaning my profiles  I took 3-4 years worth of rig exchange thrift shopping (almost 300 profiles), and condensed it down to just over 30. Now every single profile in there is the absolute tits! It's a joy to play. I was surprised at how many nice high gain amps didn't make the cut at all, I had loads of Diezels, Bogners, Framus, Engl etc. and now they're all gone. I have like 2 Rectos and 5 Peaveys.

I also took the time to rename every profile as brand > model > distinguishing feature. It's now way easier to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## lewis

DudeManBrother said:


> Haha thanks! It was a fun project. I basically used the dimensions of my 5150 and built it just a little taller so that I have a 5U rack with the upper two accessible from the back and the removable face plate to hide the rack ears and mounting screws on the Kemper. It left me enough room in back on the sides to mount the power supply for the ISP Stealth and a surge strip so everything stays fully contained and real clean looking.


dude can we get a thread on that build with pics??? would love to see


----------



## DudeManBrother

lewis said:


> dude can we get a thread on that build with pics??? would love to see


Unfortunately I didn't take any pics while I built it, but I can definitely take a bunch of pics of it stripped down next time I take everything out, and show the dimensions for anyone interested in building something similar. I'm ordering varisters and emi filter etc. to build a custom surge/power conditioner for this unit so I'll be pulling it apart when that stuff shows up anyways.


----------



## ReampZone

*mod edit: if you'd like to advertise your products here please register for a Vendor account.*


----------



## KnightBrolaire

so I picked up mattfig's di pack and it's pretty underwhelming as far as the high gain amps go. They all sound muffled compared to other profiles I have of the same amps. He does have a good marshall w/ jose mod profile though.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Yeah, I wasn't all that impressed with MattFig's stuff either


----------



## KnightBrolaire

heads up reampzone has their dual rec profile for 50% with code EUGG. has both direct and studio profiles apparently.


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> heads up reampzone has their dual rec profile for 50% with code EUGG. has both direct and studio profiles apparently.


heads up too, friend request the guy on fb. He regular sends me free profiles to try out of the blue.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

think I might finally cave and just buy sinmix's di pack.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Hey guys, so I own the Axe-Fx and a Kemper. Should I buy a 3U and 2U rack case (maybe even 4U) or just buy a 6-8U rack for the two? In other words, separate cases that have the ability to stack or just put everything into one rack? I'm kinda thinking the former since money isn't a factor so much and it'd be nice to move a single piece of gear at a time if I do play live or anything. Whatcha think?


----------



## xvultures

KnightBrolaire said:


> think I might finally cave and just buy sinmix's di pack.



I just bought SinMix's Mesa Dual Rec after listening to a Born of Osiris track and the profiles are friggin' massive. They all sound great, and I'm very pleased. I wouldn't hesitate to check out his other stuff.







LeviathanKiller said:


> Hey guys, so I own the Axe-Fx and a Kemper. Should I buy a 3U and 2U rack case (maybe even 4U) or just buy a 6-8U rack for the two? In other words, separate cases that have the ability to stack or just put everything into one rack? I'm kinda thinking the former since money isn't a factor so much and it'd be nice to move a single piece of gear at a time if I do play live or anything. Whatcha think?



Imho, I'd get a 6-8 Rack where you can fit the Kemper, Axe-FX, Power Amp, Power Conditioner, Rack drawer for pedals or other stuff and have it all in one unit so you can mix/match/loop all sorts of different stuff together.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

xvultures said:


> I just bought SinMix's Mesa Dual Rec after listening to a Born of Osiris track and the profiles are friggin' massive. They all sound great, and I'm very pleased. I wouldn't hesitate to check out his other stuff.
> 
> 
> .



Yeah I have his VHT UL profiles/ his IR pack and they're awesome. After playing around with all of my guitars through all of his free profiles I've basically come to the conclusion that he has the best metal oriented profiles around.


----------



## lewis

xvultures said:


> I just bought SinMix's Mesa Dual Rec after listening to a Born of Osiris track and the profiles are friggin' massive. They all sound great, and I'm very pleased. I wouldn't hesitate to check out his other stuff.





Holy hell is that guitar tone his raw Mesa profiles???.
Love Born Of Osiris tone. The way the bass is super twangy and super present pleases me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

So I've been testing out some ksr colossus profiles for a guy in the kemper group on facebook and hooooo damn do they sound good. I'll try to get some clips up later today.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

some clips of those ksr colossus profiles. I used 2 8 strings (both in FA#FA#D#G#CF) and 2 6 strings (dc600 is in drop c, prs is in drop b) 
8 strings= https://www.dropbox.com/s/9cfoex2gfcguhyj/8s hevydevy(2).mp3?dl=0
1.Overload with black dog bridge 
2.Schecter A8 with omega 8 bridge
6 strings= https://www.dropbox.com/s/82hnr29xgtkivm1/6s kaijujitsu.mp3?dl=0
1.Carvin dc600 with black winter bridge
2.PRS MM with stock bridge pup
all guitars together (starts with overload, then schecter, then dc600, then prs):
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ilmj3w3tww0e0pu/8sand6s tarpits.mp3?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/auywiw6migpflm4/8sand6s moostoodoon.mp3?dl=0


----------



## phaja_

KnightBrolaire said:


> some clips of those ksr colossus profiles. I used 2 8 strings (both in FA#FA#D#G#CF) and 2 6 strings (dc600 is in drop c, prs is in drop b)
> 8 strings= https://www.dropbox.com/s/9cfoex2gfcguhyj/8s hevydevy(2).mp3?dl=0
> 1.Overload with black dog bridge
> 2.Schecter A8 with omega 8 bridge
> 6 strings= https://www.dropbox.com/s/82hnr29xgtkivm1/6s kaijujitsu.mp3?dl=0
> 1.Carvin dc600 with black winter bridge
> 2.PRS MM with stock bridge pup
> all guitars together (starts with overload, then schecter, then dc600, then prs):
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ilmj3w3tww0e0pu/8sand6s tarpits.mp3?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/auywiw6migpflm4/8sand6s moostoodoon.mp3?dl=0


It sounds sooo good. What profile is it? I think in facebook group someone shared the ksr colossus profiles, but i didnt download them.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

phaja_ said:


> It sounds sooo good. What profile is it? I think in facebook group someone shared the ksr colossus profiles, but i didnt download them.


the guy who made them hasn't released them from his store front yet. his name is chris tate. I've been using them with sinmix's IRs and they sound awesome. He said he's going to release a big pack of DI/merged profiles in a couple of weeks once he gets his store front up.


----------



## JohnIce

A tip for getting a clear, punchy low end on high-gain profiles: in the stack section, the EQ has a pre/post switch. It's post by default on all rigs, but if you switch it to pre it will influence how much the bass, mid, treb and pres will feed into the distortion. By turning down the bass once you're in the pre setting, you can clear out the low-end quite a bit. It will sound thinner, so add a graphic EQ after the cab and bump up 160Hz and you quickly get that low-end back, but now it's clean and strong rather than flubby and gainy  It's similar to what the Definition parameter does but more powerful I think.



LeviathanKiller said:


> Hey guys, so I own the Axe-Fx and a Kemper. Should I buy a 3U and 2U rack case (maybe even 4U) or just buy a 6-8U rack for the two? In other words, separate cases that have the ability to stack or just put everything into one rack? I'm kinda thinking the former since money isn't a factor so much and it'd be nice to move a single piece of gear at a time if I do play live or anything. Whatcha think?



Big racks are just a hassle to me, I've been using an 8U rack for my KPA, Axe-Fx and a 3U drawer, and that thing is a bitch to lug around that I don't want to carry long distances by myself. Granted much of the weight comes from the drawer, but it's still a large box. With two racks you can carry one in each hand with the guitar on your back, and you can ride the subway with it. It's also easier to shoehorn into a trunk if you have a lot of gear.

Then again, having the KPA and Axe (and wireless if you have it) pre-wired in the rack once you get to the gig is quite nice. So it's not like an 8U rack doesn't have its benefits, but really it's a difference in minutes of setup time anyway. Label everything in the back and the cable ends with fluorescent tape and it's easy to wire it up on stage.


----------



## xvultures

phaja_ said:


> It sounds sooo good. What profile is it? I think in facebook group someone shared the ksr colossus profiles, but i didnt download them.



Got a link for that group? I was in one, but I left because one person kept advertising in every other thread and it was annoying.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

xvultures said:


> Got a link for that group? I was in one, but I left because one person kept advertising in every other thread and it was annoying.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/363954780291903/


----------



## purpledc

So. After 5 years of a spidervalve MkII I took the plunge and blind bought a kemper power rack. I don't know what kind of black magic and dark matter is inside the thing but it really is the answer for my tonal needs. What really surprised me the most is just how much the different profiles react to player input and different pickups just like a real tube amp. My spidervalve was not what I consider a tube amp. I literally could use any guitar I own and the thing would sound the same. It was as if the amp had no ability to translate the nuances of individual components of the instrument. It was like the strength of the signal was the only thing the amp cared about. Seeing I ran a OD808X in front it really didn't matter what guitar I had. 

The kemper on the the other hand seems to really highlight the differences. I really didn't know if I made the right choice when I ordered it. I got a killer deal (brand new from a retailer for $2000 shipped) but was thinking maybe it was a mistake and I should have just ordered the amp I missed the most which was my old Mesa Mark V. When the Kemper arrived I started messing with patches and was absolutely blown away. Sure some profiles created by some are sorta mushy and poor sounding. But the pro stuff I am finding very satisfying. But I was still sorta sad I didn't have a mark V. So I downloaded a few Mark V patches and I no longer have an ounce of regret. It sounded just like my old amp with some tweaking. I know some complain the effects are subpar. But maybe its just because I was slumming it for so long. But after the spidervalve this thing is more than adequate in my eyes. I gotta say, I'm over tubes. Jesus, It just hit me. I no longer need to buy valves.


----------



## lewis

purpledc said:


> So. After 5 years of a spidervalve MkII I took the plunge and blind bought a kemper power rack. I don't know what kind of black magic and dark matter is inside the thing but it really is the answer for my tonal needs. What really surprised me the most is just how much the different profiles react to player input and different pickups just like a real tube amp. My spidervalve was not what I consider a tube amp. I literally could use any guitar I own and the thing would sound the same. It was as if the amp had no ability to translate the nuances of individual components of the instrument. It was like the strength of the signal was the only thing the amp cared about. Seeing I ran a OD808X in front it really didn't matter what guitar I had.
> 
> The kemper on the the other hand seems to really highlight the differences. I really didn't know if I made the right choice when I ordered it. I got a killer deal (brand new from a retailer for $2000 shipped) but was thinking maybe it was a mistake and I should have just ordered the amp I missed the most which was my old Mesa Mark V. When the Kemper arrived I started messing with patches and was absolutely blown away. Sure some profiles created by some are sorta mushy and poor sounding. But the pro stuff I am finding very satisfying. But I was still sorta sad I didn't have a mark V. So I downloaded a few Mark V patches and I no longer have an ounce of regret. It sounded just like my old amp with some tweaking. I know some complain the effects are subpar. But maybe its just because I was slumming it for so long. But after the spidervalve this thing is more than adequate in my eyes. I gotta say, I'm over tubes. Jesus, It just hit me. I no longer need to buy valves.



Welcome to the Kemper party.
Are your experiences so far limited to going direct into a DAW etc?
If so, you wait until you hear the profiles through an actual guitar cab. Thats when it hits you even more just how unbelievably replicated the sound of your favorite amps are. It is completely indistinguishable in tone and feel. Best bit is the Kemper deep editing parameters mean you can get an even better tone potentially, than the real amp would have given you. Unreal piece of magic in a box.


----------



## purpledc

lewis said:


> Welcome to the Kemper party.
> Are your experiences so far limited to going direct into a DAW etc?
> If so, you wait until you hear the profiles through an actual guitar cab. Thats when it hits you even more just how unbelievably replicated the sound of your favorite amps are. It is completely indistinguishable in tone and feel. Best bit is the Kemper deep editing parameters mean you can get an even better tone potentially, than the real amp would have given you. Unreal piece of magic in a box.




No, I run the power rack into a mesa oversize. Still wish I had my marshall cab as I think the bass heavy profiles might sound better untweaked but I don't do any recording or anything like that. For me I either play through a cab or headphones.


----------



## lewis

purpledc said:


> No, I run the power rack into a mesa oversize. Still wish I had my marshall cab as I think the bass heavy profiles might sound better untweaked but I don't do any recording or anything like that. For me I either play through a cab or headphones.


ah sweet 
Then you know....just how insanely accurate these things are haha


----------



## purpledc

lewis said:


> ah sweet
> Then you know....just how insanely accurate these things are haha



Its scary actually. I was worried that it was just going to be a recorded tone with the actual character of the amp and its dynamics lost. I couldn't have been more wrong and I couldn't be more happy about it. My brother came over and asked where the tubes were. He laughed at me when I told him that it was 100% digital with a class D mono block for power. He was certain it was going to disappoint. He left with a completely different opinion.


----------



## lewis

purpledc said:


> Its scary actually. I was worried that it was just going to be a recorded tone with the actual character of the amp and its dynamics lost. I couldn't have been more wrong and I couldn't be more happy about it. My brother came over and asked where the tubes were. He laughed at me when I told him that it was 100% digital with a class D mono block for power. He was certain it was going to disappoint. He left with a completely different opinion.


another convert! Good work haha

rolling back volume to gain a clean tone ftw!


----------



## purpledc

lewis said:


> another convert! Good work haha
> 
> rolling back volume to gain a clean tone ftw!



LOL, that was what shocked me the most. You see I really was never the guy to touch my volume knob. Never really. Not because I didn't want to try it but just because with my line 6 amp rolling down the volume simply made the guitar sound shrill and thin and it never actually cleaned it up. 

So when I got the kemper that was the first thing I did. I was toying around with a sweet child o mine patch and noticed with my pickups the signal was a little too hot. I was going to reach for the gain knob on the amp but then I thought about how slash likes to play with volume for different tones. And I figured what better way to test this thing out. 

I was blown away. The sound stayed full and the chime was there and it just cleaned up a little yet I didn't lose anything like on the line6 stuff. I really was in disbelief. I'm just also so happy I no longer have to worry about tubes. They are a PITA with the exception of the sound. Not to mention I can run the head without a load and not have to worry about a meltdown. I was just really worried I was gonna feel like I compromised yet again. But now I feel like I stole the thing.


----------



## lewis

thats why the kemper is such a sound investment. Its feel and tone are a direct match to "real amps". You cant get closer than this. The product should stand the test of time easily whereas with axe fxs for example we are already on the 3rd iteration??
same with line 6. Thats why i went kemper this time instead as i was sick of alwys feeling like i would want and need THE NEXT product from these companies.


----------



## DudeManBrother

lewis said:


> thats why the kemper is such a sound investment. Its feel and tone are a direct match to "real amps". You cant get closer than this. The product should stand the test of time easily whereas with axe fxs for example we are already on the 3rd iteration??
> same with line 6. Thats why i went kemper this time instead as i was sick of alwys feeling like i would want and need THE NEXT product from these companies.


I thought the same thing, when I saw they still support a synth keyboard from the 90's I knew it was a sound purchase. I have always been a tube amp player and the first day I plugged it into one of my 4x12 cabs and was like, yep my amps will start collecting dust. And over 2 years later, they still mostly sit unplayed. I do like to play them once in a while still, but probably less than 5% of the time.


----------



## takotakumi

So after a long while of playing by myself I will be playing again with another guitarist and drummer, only problem is I use monitors currently...

So I've been debating about either getting a FRFR monitor vs a Power Amp/2x12
You guys think I can score something good under the budget of $500?


----------



## Nick4764

Hey guys, I've been considering the Kemper Powerhead after my ENGL Powerball 2 stopped working and the Mesa Triple Rectifer my buddy lent me stopped working too. However I have some concerns that the power of the Kemper could blow my Peavey Windsor 4x12 Cab. The cab is 16 ohms and 200 watts with 4 12 Supreme xl speakers. I plan to use a cab for practices and live shows, will this work with my setup?


----------



## Smoked Porter

takotakumi said:


> So after a long while of playing by myself I will be playing again with another guitarist and drummer, only problem is I use monitors currently...
> 
> So I've been debating about either getting a FRFR monitor vs a Power Amp/2x12
> You guys think I can score something good under the budget of $500?



Might be able to find a used Yamaha DXR10 or 12 with that budget. On the even cheaper side, my brother uses an Alto TS112A with his Kemper, and it sounds really good and plenty loud over a drummer. I'm tempted to get one myself just to have a cheap stereo rig and get really obnoxious with delay and phasers.

Edit: Unless you already have a quality 212 cab, I think it will be hard to get one, plus a power amp, with that budget. Maybe you can get lucky. If you stretch your budget to $600 or $700, you may be able to get a good used cab and an ISP stealth power amp.


----------



## DudeManBrother

takotakumi said:


> So after a long while of playing by myself I will be playing again with another guitarist and drummer, only problem is I use monitors currently...
> 
> So I've been debating about either getting a FRFR monitor vs a Power Amp/2x12
> You guys think I can score something good under the budget of $500?


I think you'll find better deals on old Peavey 412 cabs and similar vs a 212. There are typically Art SLA2's for sale pretty cheap for a quality power amp. The ISP Stealth is awesome if you can find one.


----------



## DarthV

lewis said:


> thats why the kemper is such a sound investment. Its feel and tone are a direct match to "real amps". You cant get closer than this. The product should stand the test of time easily whereas with axe fxs for example we are already on the 3rd iteration??
> same with line 6. Thats why i went kemper this time instead as i was sick of alwys feeling like i would want and need THE NEXT product from these companies.



Really depends on the amp. I couldn't find any profiles of a Mark V/IIc+ that were exact fits to what I wanted. Then again Mark series amps have so many tonal variations, it'd be hard to profile that entire spectrum! My 5150III 50, on the other had, is easily replaced my profiles. That's why I have it up for sale 



Nick4764 said:


> Hey guys, I've been considering the Kemper Powerhead after my ENGL Powerball 2 stopped working and the Mesa Triple Rectifer my buddy lent me stopped working too. However I have some concerns that the power of the Kemper could blow my Peavey Windsor 4x12 Cab. The cab is 16 ohms and 200 watts with 4 12 Supreme xl speakers. I plan to use a cab for practices and live shows, will this work with my setup?



Exactly how loud are you planning on playing? To blow that 4x12 cab, you're going to be loud enough that nobody will want to jam with you. My 5150III 50 and Mark V 25 both keep up with a drummer (small room) without needing to go past 3. Well beyond the volume you should be using without earplugs!

And WTF are you doing to your amps to fry them? Maybe you are playing that loud


----------



## Nick4764

DarthV said:


> Exactly how loud are you planning on playing? To blow that 4x12 cab, you're going to be loud enough that nobody will want to jam with you. My 5150III 50 and Mark V 25 both keep up with a drummer (small room) without needing to go past 3. Well beyond the volume you should be using without earplugs!
> And WTF are you doing to your amps to fry them? Maybe you are playing that loud



I don't really play that loud, I had my Engl at about 3-4 volume wise, same with the triple rectifier. My Engl stopped working at a show, and my tech found out that someone who owned it before fucked up the circuit board with bad soldering, heat damage and scorchmarks on the board. I'm not sure what happened with the Mesa. I've never had anything close to cranked, but I was concerned that 600 watts of power that the Kemper has might be too much for the cab. Especially when I've heard stories of people blowing their speakers with it


----------



## lewis

i just tried a brand new reampzone profile he made today of his dual rec being boosted with the brand new fortin 33 pedal incl in the profile (his arrived today) and holy smokes its amazing for high gain sounds.


----------



## jerm

lewis said:


> i just tried a brand new reampzone profile he made today of his dual rec being boosted with the brand new fortin 33 pedal incl in the profile (his arrived today) and holy smokes its amazing for high gain sounds.


Got a link, i'd be keen to try this out!


EDIT: found it, https://www.kemper-amps.com/forum/i...EV-F-HUGE-and-TIGHT/?postID=391725#post391725


----------



## DarthV

Nick4764 said:


> I don't really play that loud, I had my Engl at about 3-4 volume wise, same with the triple rectifier. My Engl stopped working at a show, and my tech found out that someone who owned it before fucked up the circuit board with bad soldering, heat damage and scorchmarks on the board. I'm not sure what happened with the Mesa. I've never had anything close to cranked, but I was concerned that 600 watts of power that the Kemper has might be too much for the cab. Especially when I've heard stories of people blowing their speakers with it



Be worried with blowing out my eardrums more than a 4x12 cab. Highest wattage, traditional guitar, cab I know of was the old marshall mode 4 4x12 at 400w, so if you went by raw power numbers, you'd never find a normal cab that would handle the power amp in the Kemper.

If your current cab didn't blow up with 100w heads and you expect to play at that volume or less, I don't think you'll have issues. ANd yeah, if you dime the powered Kemper, I'd expect bad things to happen to the cab.


----------



## lewis

jerm said:


> Got a link, i'd be keen to try this out!
> 
> 
> EDIT: found it, https://www.kemper-amps.com/forum/i...EV-F-HUGE-and-TIGHT/?postID=391725#post391725


it sounds great!!
let me know what you think


----------



## jerm

lewis said:


> it sounds great!!
> let me know what you think


It really damn good. Including the cab section which I tend not to like from most people's profiles. I usually stick with a couple cab sections that I tend to favour over 99% of them.


----------



## lewis

jerm said:


> It really damn good. Including the cab section which I tend not to like from most people's profiles. I usually stick with a couple cab sections that I tend to favour over 99% of them.


Completely agree about the cab sound.


----------



## jerm

I find it similar to the JPP Uberkab that I use which uses the same mics (421 and 57). This one is a tad bit darker though.


----------



## purpledc

Nick4764 said:


> Hey guys, I've been considering the Kemper Powerhead after my ENGL Powerball 2 stopped working and the Mesa Triple Rectifer my buddy lent me stopped working too. However I have some concerns that the power of the Kemper could blow my Peavey Windsor 4x12 Cab. The cab is 16 ohms and 200 watts with 4 12 Supreme xl speakers. I plan to use a cab for practices and live shows, will this work with my setup?


I would be concerned why two high end amps stopped working like that. You are using a dedicated speaker cable and not a guitar cable right? Either way I cant speak for the Windsor cab specifically but I have maxed the volume on the power rack through a mesa cab with no ill effect. 600 is the max wattage. I do not believe its the RMS rating. IMHO the kemper has the wattage it does to match the volume potential of a tube amp. Not to exceed it and do damage. Honestly I have damaged more speakers using too little power than using too much. All you really have to do is use your ears. If you turn the volume up slowly you should hear your speakers stressing way before you blow out your cab.

The kemper only really has 600 watts because if it was 100 it would start clipping before max volume is reached and solid state clipping of the power section simply doesn't sound good. Watts can be deceiving. Tube amps technically are not really louder than solid state. They simply most times have more headroom. And when they are pushed into distortion its not harsh to the ears. Some solid state amps IMHO are even electronically limited to stop increasing volume before the onset of clipping. This is why many times if you compare a 100 tube head to a 100 watt solid state you will note the solid state amp wont keep up with the tube amp. Its way more complicated than that but I am not as good at explaining things as I am at understanding them. You will have many that will tell you wattage and volume potential are equal whether its tube or solid state. I however completely disagree and it really would depend on what amp is being talked about. IMHO if you use the proper cables and make sure you don't stress your speakers the max wattage should not be a concern.


----------



## DeathMentaL

Free Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier Kemper Profile boosted with Fortin 33 DEMO (Ft: John Huldt) 

If you're looking for the best free metal kemper profile then look no further than our Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier REV F boosted with a Fortin 33. You can get this profile on the rig exchange "RZ_MBDRREVF_F01" or download it here: https://reampzone.com/downloads/fortin33.rar


----------



## DudeManBrother

purpledc said:


> I would be concerned why two high end amps stopped working like that. You are using a dedicated speaker cable and not a guitar cable right? Either way I cant speak for the Windsor cab specifically but I have maxed the volume on the power rack through a mesa cab with no ill effect. 600 is the max wattage. I do not believe its the RMS rating. IMHO the kemper has the wattage it does to match the volume potential of a tube amp. Not to exceed it and do damage. Honestly I have damaged more speakers using too little power than using too much. All you really have to do is use your ears. If you turn the volume up slowly you should hear your speakers stressing way before you blow out your cab.
> 
> The kemper only really has 600 watts because if it was 100 it would start clipping before max volume is reached and solid state clipping of the power section simply doesn't sound good. Watts can be deceiving. Tube amps technically are not really louder than solid state. They simply most times have more headroom. And when they are pushed into distortion its not harsh to the ears. Some solid state amps IMHO are even electronically limited to stop increasing volume before the onset of clipping. This is why many times if you compare a 100 tube head to a 100 watt solid state you will note the solid state amp wont keep up with the tube amp. Its way more complicated than that but I am not as good at explaining things as I am at understanding them. You will have many that will tell you wattage and volume potential are equal whether its tube or solid state. I however completely disagree and it really would depend on what amp is being talked about. IMHO if you use the proper cables and make sure you don't stress your speakers the max wattage should not be a concern.


I'd agree at a general level with this, if we're talking about class D solid state amplifiers. They can go into nasty square wave clipping at somewhere as low as 59% output. Also, a tube amp can output, at certain transients, double its rated power. Class D amps don't do that. These general statements don't apply to modern class A/B and class H digital amplifiers though. Companies like Matrix and ISP don't use class D; and their power amps behave differently. The sine wave clipping characteristics can become desirable, similar to tube amps. 

Also, because it's been mentioned in this thread; headroom applies to the max dB level your speakers can produce within their wattage rating vs the dB level they're currently being pushed. For example: a V30 can produce 121dB at 128w. If you are sending 32w to it, the speaker will produce 115dB, leaving you 6dB of headroom. You are utilizing 25% of your 128w available. Power amp wattage rating vs cab wattage rating does not indicate headroom. It's clearly an integral part of pairing the two devices, but not the determining factor. 

Ultimately, the feel in the room and your ears are still the deciding factor in what sounds best. All the specs and data sheets in the world mean very little when you put my Mesa 2:90 up against my ISP Stealth or my other guitarists' Matrix GT1000FX. The digital amps are fantastic for their sound characteristics and weight advantages, but I'd think anyone would still take the 2:90 tone and feel in the room over the other two. 

The mass majority of places we play live have a full PA and sound guy, so I typically use the ISP for stage volume through a 412, and go FOH with the main output, which works perfectly and sounds awesome. But if there is no PA, I'm lugging the 2:90 every time; along with the ISP, as it is so light, it's the perfect backup in those situations.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Jerry from FJA is doing Kemper profiles. Haven't tried em, but I will say the FJA modded Recto was the single most brutal amp I've ever owned. I think JD has it now.

His Recto mods take everything out of that amp and make it perfect...no hiss, clearer bass....it makes it the amp everyone wants it to be. I'm seriously excited and now need a Kemper. Need. It. 

Dual Rec profile:



$3 each, or hit Jerry up for package deals.


----------



## Guitarjon

Hey guys,

I ordered a Kemper and it will be delivered on Tuesday!
I've never used one myself so it will be very interesting to try this thing.
I'll mainly be using it in my studio for my YouTube channel next to my Axe FX, Helix (Native) and various other plugins.
I don't own any tube amps so I won't be profiling amps soon.

A few questions came up.
1:My main interface is my Axe FX XL+ so I always record via USB. I'm thinking what would be the best way to record my Kemper.
At first I thought SPDIF would be perfect since my Axe FX has a SPDIF input but then I realized the bitrates are different so I assume that won't work?
Right now I'm thinking I'll just go from the kemper analog outs with 2 Jack cables into input 2 of my fractal.
Any ideas about getting the best possible quality for my setup?
I also own a UX2 from line 6 but I don't expect the quality of that to equal to the axe fx's...

2:Since I don't have real amps I figure I'd have to buy some paid profiles.
I'd love to get one or two packs with a bunch of high gain amps.
Are there any packs you'd recommend for me?
I'd love to have about 20 amps to my disposal from Mesa, to EVH to Engl etc.
I don't want to buy a lot of different stuff from different places, just one or 2 packs and be done for now.

Thanks!


----------



## Guitarjon

Oops, double post


----------



## jerm

^^You don't have an interface?

You need one to record the Kemper alone. You might be able to set it up going through to the AXE FX II but not sure how this would sound.

As for profiles my recommendation is to try as many of the free as possible so that you could see which amps you tend to favour and then look for commercial packs of those amps. 

I really like Kosten's free profile. For paid profile I really like Sinmix, Tonehammer, Craig Sorrenti, Double Impact, Guidorist, and Origin Audio, and Jordon Popp.


----------



## Guitarjon

jerm said:


> ^^You don't have an interface?
> 
> You need one to record the Kemper alone. You might be able to set it up going through to the AXE FX II but not sure how this would sound.
> 
> As for profiles my recommendation is to try as many of the free as possible so that you could see which amps you tend to favour and then look for commercial packs of those amps.
> 
> I really like Kosten's free profile. For paid profile I really like Sinmix, Tonehammer, Craig Sorrenti, Double Impact, Guidorist, and Origin Audio, and Jordon Popp.



Thanks for you reply, I'll definitely check those profiles out.
About the Axe FX, it's a very proper interface.
I've used it for years as I never record multiple instruments at once so it has worked perfectly so far.
The rear inputs of the axe fx are pretty clean as far as I know and the converters are supposed to be good ...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Guitarjon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I ordered a Kemper and it will be delivered on Tuesday!
> I've never used one myself so it will be very interesting to try this thing.
> I'll mainly be using it in my studio for my YouTube channel next to my Axe FX, Helix (Native) and various other plugins.
> I don't own any tube amps so I won't be profiling amps soon.
> 
> A few questions came up.
> 1:My main interface is my Axe FX XL+ so I always record via USB. I'm thinking what would be the best way to record my Kemper.
> At first I thought SPDIF would be perfect since my Axe FX has a SPDIF input but then I realized the bitrates are different so I assume that won't work?
> Right now I'm thinking I'll just go from the kemper analog outs with 2 Jack cables into input 2 of my fractal.
> Any ideas about getting the best possible quality for my setup?
> I also own a UX2 from line 6 but I don't expect the quality of that to equal to the axe fx's...
> 
> 2:Since I don't have real amps I figure I'd have to buy some paid profiles.
> I'd love to get one or two packs with a bunch of high gain amps.
> Are there any packs you'd recommend for me?
> I'd love to have about 20 amps to my disposal from Mesa, to EVH to Engl etc.
> I don't want to buy a lot of different stuff from different places, just one or 2 packs and be done for now.
> 
> Thanks!


Sinmix, Kosten, Lasse Lammert all have some of the best free high gain profiles I've found but there are other guys like marco cudan or cililab that have really good profiles as well. 
Sinmix tends to have the best paid high gain profiles I've found next to Kosten or Cililab. Easiest thing to do is go to the rig exchange and download a ton of free mesa, evh and engl profiles. The cabs can drastically change the sound so if you've got IRs you favor I'd recommend loading them into the kemper. If not then kosten's 5150 plat mod cab is pretty good, same with Lasse's recto cabs (both are free).
Sinmix has excellent profiles of the VHT UL, Triple recto, and Krank R1+, 5150 (he has tons of other ones too but those are my personal favorites)
Kosten also has really good 5150 profiles, VH4 profiles and Powerball profiles
Cililab has a really great set of JVM410 profiles


----------



## Guitarjon

Thanks?
I heard that the IR quality of externally loaded IR's isn't too good?
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## jerm

^Not really true. You could download IR packs and then convert them to the Kemper's file type and use them with Kemper amp profiles. Works perfectly fine.

You'll see when you get it, you'll be experimenting for days.


----------



## Guitarjon

jerm said:


> ^Not really true. You could download IR packs and then convert them to the Kemper's file type and use them with Kemper amp profiles. Works perfectly fine.
> 
> You'll see when you get it, you'll be experimenting for days.



Thanks!
Sounds good!
So there are different ways to load IR's into a profile if I understand correctly?


----------



## jerm

if your looking at cab profiles already in the kemper then there's nothing else to do unless your using a Merged profile and then you could use the merge function. If you downloaded IR's you'll need to convert them to the kemper file type using the Kemper cab program. I suggest you read the manual because there are a ton of function and it really helps clear things up.

Good luck!


----------



## JohnIce

Guitarjon said:


> Thanks?
> I heard that the IR quality of externally loaded IR's isn't too good?
> Any thoughts on this?



The Kemper has two "modes" of profiles.
Studio: The original style, which is 90% of the profiles out there. Head+cab are profiled simultaneously, prioritizing a true representation of what they sound like _together._
Merged: A later update, where the head and the cab are profiled separately, resulting in a better representation of how the head and cab sound on their own. So it's more comparable to an Axe-Fx, Helix or any other type of modeller. If you want to use an IR, you'll want to use the amp from a merged profile.

So if you take an IR, or the cab from a merged profile, but combine it with the amp section of a studio profile, you are sort of crossing the wires and might not end up with a great sound. Maybe this is what you've been hearing about?

If you're reading this and think "merged profiles sounds like the better, more versatile option", keep in mind that most users find the studio profiles to be better sounding, they're the "sound" of the Kemper. It's not 100% accurate in dividing the amp and cab like a merged profile, but it seems to capture the overall sound of a rig better, which is often the reason why people choose a Kemper over the other modellers in the first place. Merged profiles are really just there for added flexibility, studio profiles are where the money is in my opinion.


----------



## Guitarjon

JohnIce said:


> The Kemper has two "modes" of profiles.
> Studio: The original style, which is 90% of the profiles out there. Head+cab are profiled simultaneously, prioritizing in a true representation of what they sound like _together._
> Merged: A later update, where the head and the cab are profiled separately, resulting in a better representation of how the head and cab sound on their own. So it's more comparable to an Axe-Fx, Helix or any other type of modeller. If you want to use an IR, you'll want to use the amp from a merged profile.
> 
> So if you take an IR, or the cab from a merged profile, but combine it with the amp section of a studio profile, you are sort of crossing the wires and might not end up with a great sound. Maybe this is what you've been hearing about?
> 
> If you're reading this and think "merged profiles sounds like the better, more versatile option", keep in mind that most users find the studio profiles to be better sounding, they're the "sound" of the Kemper. It's not 100% accurate in dividing the amp and cab like a merged profile, but it seems to capture the overall sound of a rig better, which is often the reason why people choose a Kemper over the other modellers in the first place. Merged profiles are really just there for added flexibility, studio profiles are where the money is in my opinion.



Thanks!
That's very helpful and interesting!
I'm looking at the double impact profile bundles now and they seem to have the merged versions going on.


----------



## JohnIce

Guitarjon said:


> Thanks!
> That's very helpful and interesting!
> I'm looking at the double impact profile bundles now and they seem to have the merged versions going on.



No prob  The benefit of merged profiles, besides being easier to use with your favourite IR's, is that they're also better suited for running into a real cab. So using the dual outputs on stage, you can run the profiled amp+cab/IR to FoH while running just the amp DI to a real cab. A lot of people like that.

Another thing you can do, if you're a studio guy primarily, is to just search for "DI" in the Kemper's rig exchange app, and you'll find tons of amp profiles that have no cabs. Audition them into your favourite IR loader in your DAW, and you have a very powerful setup for finding the right tone for you. When you find something you like you can just load that IR into the Kemper and create a merged profile of the amp DI+IR.

When I say studio profiles sound "better" what I really mean is that there's an interaction between the amp, cab and mic that the studio profiles seem to capture better than you get with IR's. It's hard to explain until you've played a good studio profile yourself. But beyond that, I don't mean to say merged profiles sound bad, because they sound just as good as you'd expect a real amp+IR to sound.


----------



## purpledc

Guitarjon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I ordered a Kemper and it will be delivered on Tuesday!
> I've never used one myself so it will be very interesting to try this thing.
> I'll mainly be using it in my studio for my YouTube channel next to my Axe FX, Helix (Native) and various other plugins.
> I don't own any tube amps so I won't be profiling amps soon.
> 
> A few questions came up.
> 1:My main interface is my Axe FX XL+ so I always record via USB. I'm thinking what would be the best way to record my Kemper.
> At first I thought SPDIF would be perfect since my Axe FX has a SPDIF input but then I realized the bitrates are different so I assume that won't work?
> Right now I'm thinking I'll just go from the kemper analog outs with 2 Jack cables into input 2 of my fractal.
> Any ideas about getting the best possible quality for my setup?
> I also own a UX2 from line 6 but I don't expect the quality of that to equal to the axe fx's...
> 
> 2:Since I don't have real amps I figure I'd have to buy some paid profiles.
> I'd love to get one or two packs with a bunch of high gain amps.
> Are there any packs you'd recommend for me?
> I'd love to have about 20 amps to my disposal from Mesa, to EVH to Engl etc.
> I don't want to buy a lot of different stuff from different places, just one or 2 packs and be done for now.
> 
> Thanks!




Honestly I would wait to get your unit before you start buying profiles. There are quite a few free high gain profiles and and many of them are amazing especially pro created profiles and rig packs that come with the machine. Plus each of these profiles have so many parameters to tweak you can get lost for years without needing to buy anything. The only pack I bought was the big hairy profiles ADA MP1 pack because there wasn't a ton of good ada tones that come with it. But I'm actually kicking myself now because I find I can manipulate many amps to sound damn near identical with the deep editing that you can do. I'm not saying you should NEVER buy profiles. You may hears something you just have to have. I just think guys should explore the units capabilities before convincing themselves they are missing out when so much can be done with existing tones. New profiles are loaded to rig manager everyday. And with so much free stuff constantly available and your ability to remove and add cabs from other rigs and splice together any sound you want to me its a waste to pay for a profile than 9 times out of 10 will sound different with your equipment and will require tweaking anyways to get a perfect match.


----------



## mickrich

Testing some ENGL Fireball profiles.

This amp has a stupid amount of gain .

Here is gain at 10 o'clock, no boost to Rectifier cab.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ve63g5pbv0jt46/ENGL_FB_RECTO.zip?dl=0


----------



## lewis

*@*AlexWadeWC

Any tips on the Chapel tone?. I adore that ultra twangy tone you guys dial in. Saw is the Law/Elitist ones.
Sounds like you use the Treble booster Kemper block infront or something.


----------



## sinquestsound

Hi,
64 Kemper Profiles, 50 Amps, More than 11 Famous Cabs! Mostly Metal. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jivioiqokx83yde/SinMix_MRP_v06.zip?dl=0

Have Fun!


----------



## Guitarjon

sinquestsound said:


> Hi,
> 64 Kemper Profiles, 50 Amps, More than 11 Famous Cabs! Mostly Metal.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jivioiqokx83yde/SinMix_MRP_v06.zip?dl=0
> 
> Have Fun!



Thank you! Will definitely try those out!


----------



## Guitarjon

I'm also looking into the Double Impact bundles because they contain many amps with many settings.
I'd love to hear people's opinions on those!


----------



## Drezik27

Guitarjon said:


> I'm also looking into the Double Impact bundles because they contain many amps with many settings.
> I'd love to hear people's opinions on those!



I just picked up the newest ones. I'm not a huge fan of the cabs in there, but the amps sound awesome. I've been using the 5150 with a few 3rd party IRs or direct to a real cab and they sound incredible. 

I've been a log time axe owner and just picked up the kemper and am thoroughly impressed.


----------



## Drezik27

double post


----------



## Guitarjon

Drezik27 said:


> I just picked up the newest ones. I'm not a huge fan of the cabs in there, but the amps sound awesome. I've been using the 5150 with a few 3rd party IRs or direct to a real cab and they sound incredible.
> 
> I've been a log time axe owner and just picked up the kemper and am thoroughly impressed.



Thanks!
I'm planning to use mine with IR's anyway but I wonder, what is it with the cabs that you don't like?


----------



## takotakumi

Would it be dumb if I get a Orange Micro Dark and do this?
Kemper->Micro Dark Effects Loop->Micro Dark Cab Out->Cab


----------



## Guitarjon

Got mine in the mail today.
Haven't messed with it yet, will in a few hours!
My Axe FX XL+ is my soundcard so I'll be running this through input 2... should work well.
I'm definitely getting the big Double Impact bundle tonight or tomorrow with the summer discount.
I'll also be looking at some cool single amp profiles.
The big hairy profiles site looks cool too and I want a JMP1 (deftones fan).
What would be a good place to look for a Petrucci Mesa 2C++?
I'd like a lot of options... all the channels and switches if possible.


----------



## jerm

Guitarjon said:


> Got mine in the mail today.
> Haven't messed with it yet, will in a few hours!
> My Axe FX XL+ is my soundcard so I'll be running this through input 2... should work well.
> I'm definitely getting the big Double Impact bundle tonight or tomorrow with the summer discount.
> I'll also be looking at some cool single amp profiles.
> The big hairy profiles site looks cool too and I want a JMP1 (deftones fan).
> What would be a good place to look for a Petrucci Mesa 2C++?
> I'd like a lot of options... all the channels and switches if possible.


Someone posted a bunch of JP-2C profiles on the Rig Exchange not long ago. 

For paid JP-2C profiles I really like the Soundside ones: https://www.soundside.de/

Choptones have a really good Mark IIC+ pack also.


----------



## Guitarjon

Thanks!
Immediately after plugging in my LTD Iron Cross (with the EMG hetset) I notice that the high gain profiles is very high.
Is it usual for higher gain pickups that the overall gain is quite high?
How do you guys have your input settings set?
Thanks!


----------



## jerm

i have a set of Ceramic Warpigs in my UV777 and my clean sens is set to -9.5dB


----------



## Guitarjon

jerm said:


> i have a set of Ceramic Warpigs in my UV777 and my clean sens is set to -9.5dB



Clean sense can be used to avoid clipping in the clean presets right?
But you have the distortion sense set to 0?
The commercial presets I tried seemed to have better amounts of gain though.


----------



## lewis

@Guitarjon
Can I suggest the Josh Middleton pack?. Its 53 unique profiles. Clean and high gain profiles that he has worked hard on himself. Include loads of EQ work so they are mix ready (they really are).
Anything from Marshalls, Oranges, to 5150's and XXX's. The set is the best high gain set Ive found to date and Ive bought ALOT of sets.
Im actually using the same tone from the set that he is using live with Architects atm on their tour and it sounds absolutely unreal

EDIT


EDIT: 2 = Im a "djent"/Low tuned metal player and these will nail that perfectly aswell as the older school thrash/death metal too.[/MEDIA]


----------



## Guitarjon

lewis said:


> @Guitarjon
> Can I suggest the Josh Middleton pack?. Its 53 unique profiles. Clean and high gain profiles that he has worked hard on himself. Include loads of EQ work so they are mix ready (they really are).
> Anything from Marshalls, Oranges, to 5150's and XXX's. The set is the best high gain set Ive found to date and Ive bought ALOT of sets.
> Im actually using the same tone from the set that he is using live with Architects atm on their tour and it sounds absolutely unreal
> 
> EDIT
> 
> 
> EDIT: 2 = Im a "djent"/Low tuned metal player and these will nail that perfectly aswell as the older school thrash/death metal too.[/MEDIA]




Thanks for the suggestion!
I'll definitely look those up.


----------



## lewis

Guitarjon said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!
> I'll definitely look those up.


you are welcome man

I havent used any others since


----------



## Guitarjon

I feel like an idiot for asking all these n00b questions but I have a few more:

-How many user cabs can fit in the Kemper?
-Does loading cabinets also have an effect on the amount of profiles you can store?
-How do you remove user cabs?
-I heard that the Kemper can store about 1600 profiles? 999 in the browser mode and 600 ish in performance mode?

It can be quite hard to find answers.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Guitarjon said:


> I feel like an idiot for asking all these n00b questions but I have a few more:
> 
> -How many user cabs can fit in the Kemper?
> -Does loading cabinets also have an effect on the amount of profiles you can store?
> -How do you remove user cabs?
> -I heard that the Kemper can store about 1600 profiles? 999 in the browser mode and 600 ish in performance mode?
> 
> It can be quite hard to find answers.


I've got around 700 cabinet models on my kemper right now, and I really only use 2 lol (I have to clean some out). cabinets do not affect the number of profiles. You can delete them just like amps/profiles, You can store around 1000 in browser mode.


----------



## sinquestsound

https://soundcloud.com/sinquestsoundgregor/sinmix-laboga-diamond-friedman-212-ext-kemper-profile

Laboga Diamond Friedman 212 EXT cab Profile.
Pack: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jivioiqokx83yde/SinMix_MRP_v06.zip?dl=0

Have Fun!


----------



## Guitarjon

sinquestsound said:


> https://soundcloud.com/sinquestsoundgregor/sinmix-laboga-diamond-friedman-212-ext-kemper-profile
> 
> Laboga Diamond Friedman 212 EXT cab Profile.
> Pack: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jivioiqokx83yde/SinMix_MRP_v06.zip?dl=0
> 
> Have Fun!



Woah!
Thanks man!


----------



## jerm

You adjust the clean sens so that your input LED doesn't go red on had picking.


----------



## Drezik27

Guitarjon said:


> Thanks!
> I'm planning to use mine with IR's anyway but I wonder, what is it with the cabs that you don't like?



Really I can't describe. Just browsing amps and switching cabs I preferred the IRs from ownhammer vs the ones that came in the bundle. 

With my AXE I have a few of the cab packs from ML sound as well that I think are incredible. Just wasn't the same, wish I could use those through kemper.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Drezik27 said:


> Really I can't describe. Just browsing amps and switching cabs I preferred the IRs from ownhammer vs the ones that came in the bundle.
> 
> With my AXE I have a few of the cab packs from ML sound as well that I think are incredible. Just wasn't the same, wish I could use those through kemper.


you could probably convert them with the cab maker.


----------



## lewis

done a tone test as a favour but figured I would share it.
This is from the Josh Middleton bundle and is every high gain Orange Dual Dark profile (NO post production)
Enjoy -
https://soundcloud.com/eridium/josh-middleton-all-orange-amps

EMG81 - Tuning Drop G#


----------



## mnemonic

Those sound really good, particularly the first one.


----------



## lewis

mnemonic said:


> Those sound really good, particularly the first one.


agreed, the 1st one is my favourite too \m/


----------



## Drezik27

Guitarjon said:


> Woah!
> Thanks man!


Any thoughts after day 1?


----------



## Drezik27

KnightBrolaire said:


> you could probably convert them with the cab maker.



I'm not super familiar with the kemper yet. Where can I get the cab maker?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Drezik27 said:


> I'm not super familiar with the kemper yet. Where can I get the cab maker?


https://www.kemper-amps.com/downloads/11/Utilities


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Just got my kemper today. Must have profiles?


----------



## jerm

^look up the Kosten free profiles on the Kemper forum, he's got amazing free ones: 5150 plat mod, herbert, Hagen, Dual Rec, SLO-100

Checkout Sinmix, Tonehammer/Deadlight studios, Origin Audio.


----------



## Tuned

Hi happy kempers,

my pal SUDDENLY gave me his Kemper lunchbox to use. He may or may not be taking it back sometime (yeah, I know it isn't Christmas time, but that's what actually happened). I mean, I didn't even see it coming, I just stopped over for a pizza and then the next thing I know he's unplugging the funny thing and all that.
Yeah, I know this is an annoying offtop beginning but please excuse me my little moment of unexpected happiness, LOL.

Anyway, I just drove back to my house and all there is is the lunchbox (no poweramp version) and a power cord, nothing more. No manual either. I will be using it for rehearsals and gigs, also for recording as soon as we get by (I have a new band that is 4 months old and all).
I have a few questions below.
- so there are 2 XLR and 2 jack output sockets, obviously for stereo output. What is the best way to connect the thing to:
a) a guitar combo,
b) a mixing console,
c) MAudio Fast Track sound interface (1 mic XLR and 1 guitar jack input)?

- since I will be using it live I will probably need a MIDI footswitch. Since I don't know whether the owner will be taking it back, and I definitely can't afford buying it from him in the instant future, the footswitch has to be a usable but inexpensive one. The owner himself doesn't really need a footswitch since he only uses the Kemper for his home studio (and he's also the kind of guy who'd buy an original Kemper controller if he ever needed one too).
I buy used stuff from the USA or Japan from time to time so that is also an option.

- I will definitely download the manual and watch guides but I'll be very grateful if you could drop some links to comprehensible explanations of How To (mostly making, stacking and using presets). Sorry to remind but I don't know how long these new relations will be, just a few nights' stand or the love of life, so I guess I don't need to get very deep into it so far.

Stay tuned!

D.


----------



## lewis

anyone know of any better simple patch switching foot switches that work with the Kemper that beat the Digitech FS3X?
I just need something super simple to change patches. This is like £25 and is from a great company.
Would anything better this?


----------



## takotakumi

lewis said:


> anyone know of any better simple patch switching foot switches that work with the Kemper that beat the Digitech FS3X?
> I just need something super simple to change patches. This is like £25 and is from a great company.
> Would anything better this?


I'm on the same boat.
Did some digging and this seems like our best option.
Its reliable and not so expensive.
I mean there's a kemper one but I find that overpriced for what is is.
The only other option I see is building your own but for this price i wouldn't mind paying you know haha


----------



## lewis

takotakumi said:


> I'm on the same boat.
> Did some digging and this seems like our best option.
> Its reliable and not so expensive.
> I mean there's a kemper one but I find that overpriced for what is is.
> The only other option I see is building your own but for this price i wouldn't mind paying you know haha


yeah for the sake of £25, it seems we might aswell just buy this then faff around building one.

I know its just up and down so would require a slight tap dance to skip presets in the middle etc (double taps haha) but I just need something super simple and super cheap.

well thanks for looking into it for me/us. I think Im just going to pick one of these up then.


----------



## lewis

EDIT: Does the Kemper have tails on delays etc in performance mode when leaving a solo tone, back to a rhythm?


----------



## purpledc

Yes it does. 


lewis said:


> EDIT: Does the Kemper have tails on delays etc in performance mode when leaving a solo tone, back to a rhythm?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Profiled a Peavey 6505MH
Here's the profile to download

Let me know what you guys think as soon as you can. If you think it needs fixing, be detailed why you think that so I can make more profiles with said fixes the next time I have access to the amp AND before I begin the profiles of an Orange OR15H and Mini Rectifier

Tried three times to make this profile and the first 2 attempts sounded like garbage. Got lucky with the 3rd one somehow


----------



## Mike Spreitzer

Hey fellow Kemper users,

Mike Spreitzer from DevilDriver here. I'd like to share some free profiles I made with all of you. There are a total of 8 profiles, 4 made with with my Peavey "Block Letter" 5150, and 4 made with my ENGL e530 preamp. They are mostly high-gain profiles made with a MXR Zakk Wylde or a Maxon 808X in front of the amp with a few cleans from the e530. Click on the link below and you'll be able to download a zip file with all the goodies. Any feedback is more than welcome.

https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/kemperpromopacks/MegaDrive530Promo.zip


----------



## lewis

Mike Spreitzer said:


> Hey fellow Kemper users,
> 
> Mike Spreitzer from DevilDriver here. I'd like to share some free profiles I made with all of you. There are a total of 8 profiles, 4 made with with my Peavey "Block Letter" 5150, and 4 made with my ENGL e530 preamp. They are mostly high-gain profiles made with a MXR Zakk Wylde or a Maxon 808X in front of the amp with a few cleans from the e530. Click on the link below and you'll be able to download a zip file with all the goodies. Any feedback is more than welcome.
> 
> https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/kemperpromopacks/MegaDrive530Promo.zip


woah hey Mike 

Thanks for these. Will check them out soon.
P.s I had no idea you were using an E530!  Its what I use for my rack setup too.


----------



## Mike Spreitzer

lewis said:


> woah hey Mike
> 
> Thanks for these. Will check them out soon.
> P.s I had no idea you were using an E530!  Its what I use for my rack setup too.



Thanks Lewis...... I haven't used the e530 for a while but it's been part of my studio for many MANY years. We've used it for leads and overdubs here and there on some of our records. Let me know what you think and thanks for checking them out.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

For those of you who don't check the Kemper site or forums often, they've just released a new official (and free of course) rig pack from the maker Ton(e)hammer a.k.a Deadlight Studio with 50 profiles in it. I've been playing with a few of them and they are sweeeeeet sweet profiles. Definitely grab the pack ASAP.

For anyone just starting out or currently looking for profiles, my recommendations are as follows:
Reampzone, Ton(e)hammer (Deadlight Studio), Origin Audio (Marco Cudan), CiliLab, and Mike here from DevilDriver (AudioVault) all have some killer profiles.
The only profile makers I'm not really impressed with are ChopTones and Motor City MattFig. ChopTones especially though because it seems like everything they have is muffled.
The Amp Factory is nice, but don't shop there for metal high-gain stuff.

Most of these guys have some free stuff available through the Rig Exchange and there's also a Kemper Facebook group somewhere that has a community pack with a bunch of free profiles from these guys that you would normally have to pay for.


----------



## takotakumi

Anybody here a fan of Rivers of Nihil?

Brody is currently selling the profiles used for their last album(and some tours) Monarchy to aid for hurricane aids:

"I've had a lot of people over the last two years ask me for the profiles that we used on our last record. Since we are now done with that record cycle I figured it would be a good time to make them available. However, instead of giving them away or pocketing the money I thought it might be cool to donate all money made through this to the American Red Cross hurricane relief for Puerto Rico, Florida, and Texas. $5 will get you all five profiles that were on Monarchy (rhythm, lead, clean, atmospheric, and low gain tones.) To get these profiles please send $5.00 via PayPal to [email protected]. Please also attach a valid email address that I can send the .zip folder to.

Thanks!"
Brody profiled these himself and they're one of the best imo
I got mine yesterday and absolutely love them. 

In case anyone is curious it's 5 profiles:
Bogner Uberschall for rhythm
Low gain EVH profile (dirty tones)
Fender Twin Reverb for cleans
EVH 5153 Solos
Atmospheric profile (kind of like pink floydish Id say, imagine pigs flying)


----------



## Steinmetzify

LeviathanKiller said:


> For those of you who don't check the Kemper site or forums often, they've just released a new official (and free of course) rig pack from the maker Ton(e)hammer a.k.a Deadlight Studio with 50 profiles in it. I've been playing with a few of them and they are sweeeeeet sweet profiles. Definitely grab the pack ASAP.
> 
> For anyone just starting out or currently looking for profiles, my recommendations are as follows:
> Reampzone, Ton(e)hammer (Deadlight Studio), Origin Audio (Marco Cudan), CiliLab, and Mike here from DevilDriver (AudioVault) all have some killer profiles.
> The only profile makers I'm not really impressed with are ChopTones and Motor City MattFig. ChopTones especially though because it seems like everything they have is muffled.
> The Amp Factory is nice, but don't shop there for metal high-gain stuff.
> 
> Most of these guys have some free stuff available through the Rig Exchange and there's also a Kemper Facebook group somewhere that has a community pack with a bunch of free profiles from these guys that you would normally have to pay for.



Dude get kinda blows about Matt, I heard those BE100 profiles were fantastic. I love that amp even for modern metal. Doesn’t get there?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> For those of you who don't check the Kemper site or forums often, they've just released a new official (and free of course) rig pack from the maker Ton(e)hammer a.k.a Deadlight Studio with 50 profiles in it. I've been playing with a few of them and they are sweeeeeet sweet profiles. Definitely grab the pack ASAP.
> 
> For anyone just starting out or currently looking for profiles, my recommendations are as follows:
> Reampzone, Ton(e)hammer (Deadlight Studio), Origin Audio (Marco Cudan), CiliLab, and Mike here from DevilDriver (AudioVault) all have some killer profiles.
> The only profile makers I'm not really impressed with are ChopTones and Motor City MattFig. ChopTones especially though because it seems like everything they have is muffled.
> The Amp Factory is nice, but don't shop there for metal high-gain stuff.
> 
> Most of these guys have some free stuff available through the Rig Exchange and there's also a Kemper Facebook group somewhere that has a community pack with a bunch of free profiles from these guys that you would normally have to pay for.


yeah that pretty much mirrors my experience. Mattfig's high gain stuff is bad. He has some great low gain stuff but I really regret buying the ultimate pack with all of his profiles. Choptones is kind of muffled (at least most of the invader profiles are compared to my other invader profiles). STL tones has a lot of crap profiles too. Kosten, Origin Audio, Cililab, Sinmix, Deadlight and Reamp definitely have some great stuff.


----------



## Drezik27

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah that pretty much mirrors my experience. Mattfig's high gain stuff is bad. He has some great low gain stuff but I really regret buying the ultimate pack with all of his profiles. Choptones is kind of muffled (at least most of the invader profiles are compared to my other invader profiles). STL tones has a lot of crap profiles too. Kosten, Origin Audio, Cililab, Sinmix, Deadlight and Reamp definitely have some great stuff.



Thanks for the heads up about STL tones, I was seriously considering getting one of their bundles this weekend but hadn't pulled the trigger yet.

Anything from them stand out more than the others? I wanted to get the PRS Archon one they have or the Brian Hood.


----------



## Mike Spreitzer

This is a little off subject but someone asked me about my friendship with our ex-drummer John Boecklin and his new band Bad Wolves. I can't seem to find the thread. Maybe it got deleted. 

We are still very close and keep in regular contact. I went to Bad Wolves first show in Santa Ana, CA a few months back and was SUPER impressed. They did not sound like a band playing their first show. They sounded like they had at least 20 shows under their belt. I've heard the whole record and I can tell you that it's some of the greatest metal I've heard in a long time. Plus, his skills as a drummer have gone through the roof since he left DD.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Drezik27 said:


> Thanks for the heads up about STL tones, I was seriously considering getting one of their bundles this weekend but hadn't pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> Anything from them stand out more than the others? I wanted to get the PRS Archon one they have or the Brian Hood.


@LeviathanKiller tried some of their stuff, he posted about it further back in the thread. I only tried a profile from the andy james pack that someone sent me and it was bad. If you want PRS Archon profiles Origin Audio has some really good ones. Same with Sinmix (I prefer Sinmix's profiles of that amp). There's also a ton of free Archon profiles out there.


----------



## Hayd

How good is the powerhead version of the Kemper? Does it sound good matched up with a 4x12 cab? What's a good company get profiles for the Randall Satan?


----------



## lewis

Mike Spreitzer said:


> This is a little off subject but someone asked me about my friendship with our ex-drummer John Boecklin and his new band Bad Wolves. I can't seem to find the thread. Maybe it got deleted.
> 
> We are still very close and keep in regular contact. I went to Bad Wolves first show in Santa Ana, CA a few months back and was SUPER impressed. They did not sound like a band playing their first show. They sounded like they had at least 20 shows under their belt. I've heard the whole record and I can tell you that it's some of the greatest metal I've heard in a long time. Plus, his skills as a drummer have gone through the roof since he left DD.


that was me dude! 

wow thats amazing. Thanks for the heads up. I was super impressed with the release myself and cannot wait for the album drop. Im hoping they get UK tour dates so I can check them out. Sidenote their vocalist is so so good at what he does. He has that Aura you need. Like when he filled in for Ivan Moody and 5FDP, and I thought they were better with him than Ivan haha.

Johns drumming for DD was already mind blowing so if he has somehow got even better then holy crap, that alone would be a reason to grab their album and Im not even a drummer haha.
He looks quite different. Took me a few seconds to work out which member was John from their promo pics haha.

Either way Im glad you guys stayed tight. I hate when people leave bands after years and take it so bad they ditch the friendships that were created in that time.
Ive been in that position myself before. Its pretty painful.


----------



## jerm

Thanks Mike. Will definitely check out the profiles you posted! 

I picked up Brody's profiles also. Will check them out soon and let you guys know my thoughts.


----------



## wakjob

Hayd said:


> How good is the powerhead version of the Kemper? Does it sound good matched up with a 4x12 cab? What's a good company get profiles for the Randall Satan?



I vastly preferred the "preamp only" profiles that I could find back when I had mine, because I used it into a 4x12.

I wasn't all too keen on the faux cab sim turn-off deal.
I just couldn't wrap my head around how it's supposed to cancel out something that's in the profile itself. And I don't think it did it very well.

So I missed out on a lot of great profile uploads that were on the exchange back then. But the preamp profiles I had were incredible. Two of my favs were a Mesa Mark III and the Engl Savage.


----------



## Hayd

wakjob said:


> I vastly preferred the "preamp only" profiles that I could find back when I had mine, because I used it into a 4x12.
> 
> I wasn't all too keen on the faux cab sim turn-off deal.
> I just couldn't wrap my head around how it's supposed to cancel out something that's in the profile itself. And I don't think it did it very well.
> 
> So I missed out on a lot of great profile uploads that were on the exchange back then. But the preamp profiles I had were incredible. Two of my favs were a Mesa Mark III and the Engl Savage.



Which would sound better the Kemper powerhead into a 4x12 cab or a matrix paired up with the Kemper? The videos I've seen on YouTube the Kemper powerhead sound a little too warm and not aggressive like the Matrix 800


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hayd said:


> Which would sound better the Kemper powerhead into a 4x12 cab or a matrix paired up with the Kemper? The videos I've seen on YouTube the Kemper powerhead sound a little too warm and not aggressive like the Matrix 800


There's plenty of aggressive DI profiles that you could run into a 4x12...Sinmix has a metric fuckton of them.


----------



## Hayd

KnightBrolaire said:


> There's plenty of aggressive DI profiles that you could run into a 4x12...Sinmix has a metric fuckton of them.



I'm sure there's plenty of aggressive profiles my thing is the power amp section of the amplifier. Should I go with the Matrix or the powerhead version of the Kemper?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hayd said:


> I'm sure there's plenty of aggressive profiles my thing is the power amp section of the amplifier. Should I go with the Matrix or the powerhead version of the Kemper?


you're asking the wrong person, I have an unpowered version. you'll get faster responses in the kemper forums or in the kemper group on fb.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Buddy of mine has all the DAR amps; friend of both of ours has a Kemper and profiled all of them. 

He’s going to flip them to me in email. Kind of stoked to see what the FBM sounds like...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

steinmetzify said:


> Buddy of mine has all the DAR amps; friend of both of ours has a Kemper and profiled all of them.
> 
> He’s going to flip them to me in email. Kind of stoked to see what the FBM sounds like...


let me know how those turn out, I don't think I've ever seen DAR profiles anywhere.


----------



## lewis

steinmetzify said:


> Buddy of mine has all the DAR amps; friend of both of ours has a Kemper and profiled all of them.
> 
> He’s going to flip them to me in email. Kind of stoked to see what the FBM sounds like...


if they are good, I would happily give you like $10 for a bundle (if there is a like 5+ in the bundle) etc?

They are rare as fook


----------



## KnightBrolaire

there's one DAR profile on the rig exchange and it blows. On another note, I found some sick fortin jose modded jvm profiles.


----------



## wakjob

Hayd said:


> Which would sound better the Kemper powerhead into a 4x12 cab or a matrix paired up with the Kemper? The videos I've seen on YouTube the Kemper powerhead sound a little too warm and not aggressive like the Matrix 800



I wasn't impressed with the class-D power amp in the Powered Kemper head that I had.

I was pretty floored when I got a Matrix gt1000fx.
I even made my lower tier modeling devices sound and feel great.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

steinmetzify said:


> Dude get kinda blows about Matt, I heard those BE100 profiles were fantastic. I love that amp even for modern metal. Doesn’t get there?



Yeah, they (MattFig profiles) are just really lackluster imo.

I usually don't bother sorting through and keeping clean profiles from makers that don't do the high gain stuff well. Good cleans are pretty easy to come by for free even. "Badcat sparkle drive" and "shiva clean" (several from different makers) from the rig exchange are some of my favorites.

Read the green bolded font for the short version 
*STL Tones*, I really want to believe that they sell some great stuff (especially considering how much they charge) but their free EVH 5150 or whatever 5150-variant demo pack they hand out when signing up for the newsletter *is utter garbage** and *only serves to turn away business. They are hands down *the worst and most unusable profiles I have ever used*. I'd have to get one of their entire packs for free before I would consider spending money on their other packs and rescinding my current opinion of their products. I hope someone that works there actually does end up seeing this and gives me an opportunity to re-evaluate them because until then, I'll be warning everyone to stay away, far away. There are too many profile makers out there providing free samples that accurately demonstrate the exceptional quality of their work which is more often than not, available at a considerably lower cost.



KnightBrolaire said:


> there's one DAR profile on the rig exchange and it blows. On another note, I found some sick fortin jose modded jvm profiles.



What keywords do I need to find that in the Rig Exchange? The JVM became one of my favorite amps after playing the profiles of it made by CiliLab.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> What keywords do I need to find that in the Rig Exchange? The JVM became one of my favorite amps after playing the profiles of it made by CiliLab.


just search for fortin in the rig exchange search bar. There's only a couple results for fortin. The profiles are by pete turley.


----------



## Drezik27

LeviathanKiller said:


> Yeah, they (MattFig profiles) are just really lackluster imo.
> 
> I usually don't bother sorting through and keeping clean profiles from makers that don't do the high gain stuff well. Good cleans are pretty easy to come by for free even. "Badcat sparkle drive" and "shiva clean" (several from different makers) from the rig exchange are some of my favorites.
> 
> Read the green bolded font for the short version
> *STL Tones*, I really want to believe that they sell some great stuff (especially considering how much they charge) but their free EVH 5150 or whatever 5150-variant demo pack they hand out when signing up for the newsletter *is utter garbage** and *only serves to turn away business. They are hands down *the worst and most unusable profiles I have ever used*. I'd have to get one of their entire packs for free before I would consider spending money on their other packs and rescinding my current opinion of their products. I hope someone that works there actually does end up seeing this and gives me an opportunity to re-evaluate them because until then, I'll be warning everyone to stay away, far away. There are too many profile makers out there providing free samples that accurately demonstrate the exceptional quality of their work which is more often than not, available at a considerably lower cost.
> 
> 
> 
> What keywords do I need to find that in the Rig Exchange? The JVM became one of my favorite amps after playing the profiles of it made by CiliLab.



After this I went and got those free packs, wow. You were not kidding.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I made a quick clip with one of my baritones and that fortin jvm410 profile by Pete Turley I mentioned (specifically the green channel version).
here it is: https://www.dropbox.com/s/y2h9gd66p17qihe/agile_fortinjvm410 higain_od808x.mp3?dl=0


----------



## takotakumi

lewis said:


> anyone know of any better simple patch switching foot switches that work with the Kemper that beat the Digitech FS3X?
> I just need something super simple to change patches. This is like £25 and is from a great company.
> Would anything better this?


I got mine today and let me tell you it does not work :/ 
I used the tutorial Kemper released on August and only the "Mod" switch works
Kemper ignores the other 2 no matter what settings I try it on.
I tried the profiler switch and the dual switch options and tried various settings and none works.

It appears this only works for the official Kemper one or a momentary switch as they say in the video.

Gonna try with a 2 button peavey switch tomorrow and see if that works.


----------



## lewis

takotakumi said:


> I got mine today and let me tell you it does not work :/
> I used the tutorial Kemper released on August and only the "Mod" switch works
> Kemper ignores the other 2 no matter what settings I try it on.
> I tried the profiler switch and the dual switch options and tried various settings and none works.
> 
> It appears this only works for the official Kemper one or a momentary switch as they say in the video.
> 
> Gonna try with a 2 button peavey switch tomorrow and see if that works.


what a complete bummer.

Does anyone know in that case what we CAN use?. Is there any cheap 4 button footswitches that just change between the patches on the Kemper?
Something comparable price wise?. I.e £25 and up.


----------



## takotakumi

lewis said:


> what a complete bummer.
> 
> Does anyone know in that case what we CAN use?. Is there any cheap 4 button footswitches that just change between the patches on the Kemper?
> Something comparable price wise?. I.e £25 and up.


Pretty sure we're limited for 2 buttons if we want to use the footswitch input as you can only set up for 2 settings (we need an update for more than 2 haha)

On the video they showed this one: Boss FS-6 Dual Footswitch
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...Z775QkFv0Jbzg2juEeVoTeeq43iuowbAaAhuHEALw_wcB

Video:



If there's something else that has those same specs as that boss it should work


----------



## DudeManBrother

Whatever you get would have to have a stereo jack and momentary switches. Seems like for £25 your best bet is to just make one. I imagine the tip goes to one switch, the ring to the other switch and the sleeve is ground.
The only other option is a midi controller, like the FCB; which is cheap and is simple to program even without an uno chip.


----------



## lewis

might just get a used Boss FS6 then.

ALSO!!

Does anyone have any bass profiles that will nail this amazing Nolly tone? -


----------



## Drezik27

lewis said:


> might just get a used Boss FS6 then.
> 
> ALSO!!
> 
> Does anyone have any bass profiles that will nail this amazing Nolly tone? -



I wont say nailed but there are some really good profiles in here. They have a couple free ones that you can try as well. 

http://www.doubleimpactdrums.com/product/the-ultimate-bass-profiles/


----------



## Drezik27

Drezik27 said:


> I wont say nailed but there are some really good profiles in here. They have a couple free ones that you can try as well.
> 
> http://www.doubleimpactdrums.com/product/the-ultimate-bass-profiles/



For some reason I can't edit my own post to add this...

Either way, this guy in the Kemper forum posted 11 free Darkglass profiles. Haven't tried them yet but comments seem good.

https://www.kemper-amps.com/forum/i...s-B7K-Ultra-Profile-Pack-206-Profiles-inside/


----------



## jerm

These B7K profiles are amazing. http://theblackstymphalian.bigcartel.com/product/darkglass-b7k-profile-pack


----------



## AntonioPetrole

What's up my dudes. I made a video on some of my favorite Kemper profiles so far. I have to say, the new Brian Hood STL pack makes me wonder if I'll ever use another. The 5150 block letter tone is absolutely perfect in every way


----------



## Tuned

What doesn't the Behringer FCB1010 do without the Uno 4 Kemper chip? To what extent is it usable as it is?
So far I was able to make out you can't use the tuner in live situation, and some characters don't show on the LCD, is that all? I could live with that


----------



## KnightBrolaire

quick demo of the Guitarmory matador/od808x with that Fortin JVM410 profile I mentioned before https://www.dropbox.com/s/k8wdfep1a1x41wi/matador_fortin with od808x.mp3?dl=0


----------



## LeviathanKiller

AntonioPetrole said:


> What's up my dudes. I made a video on some of my favorite Kemper profiles so far. I have to say, the new Brian Hood STL pack makes me wonder if I'll ever use another. The 5150 block letter tone is absolutely perfect in every way




How does the Brian Hood pack compare to their free profile pack?


----------



## Drezik27

LeviathanKiller said:


> How does the Brian Hood pack compare to their free profile pack?



I don't have high hopes.

After trying the free pack, out of sheer curiosity and stubbornness I thought no way would a paid pack be as bad. So I gave the Protone 5150 III pack a try. I was wrong. With the exception of 2 clean profiles, the pack is not good.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Tuned said:


> What doesn't the Behringer FCB1010 do without the Uno 4 Kemper chip? To what extent is it usable as it is?
> So far I was able to make out you can't use the tuner in live situation, and some characters don't show on the LCD, is that all? I could live with that



It’s totally usable without a chip. I used this video as a reference, there’s a part 2 and a Q and A vid on his channel as well


----------



## AntonioPetrole

LeviathanKiller said:


> How does the Brian Hood pack compare to their free profile pack?



I haven't tried their free pack, but I will say I enjoy the hood pack so far (albeit it's still pretty new so I haven't been able to give it a real honest judgement on it so far, love the first profile I highlighted in the video though).


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> quick demo of the Guitarmory matador/od808x with that Fortin JVM410 profile I mentioned before https://www.dropbox.com/s/k8wdfep1a1x41wi/matador_fortin with od808x.mp3?dl=0


ooh nice. Will give this a listen tomorrow through decent speakers!


----------



## ah_graylensman

DudeManBrother said:


> It’s totally usable without a chip. I used this video as a reference, there’s a part 2 and a Q and A vid on his channel as well




Yeah, even the base Behringer firmware will work with the Kemper, but the UnO and UnO4Kemper firmwares give you more fine-grained control over things. I ended up installing the regular UnO firmware in my FCB, on the theory that I might want to use it with something other than the Kemper some day. (It's not like it spent the previous ~12 years controlling a H&K Triamp with an effects processor in the loop or anything...) The stompbox mode with the UnO firmware is quite nice for use with the Kemper.


----------



## Smoked Porter

A few months ago, I was asking for headphone recs for the Kemper. I don't feel like digging to find the exact post, but somebody suggested the AKG K240s. Whoever that was, thanks a million. I got them a week ago, and they rock tits. Anybody else who needs some quality headphones on a budget should definitely look at these. Well worth the $70.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Smoked Porter said:


> A few months ago, I was asking for headphone recs for the Kemper. I don't feel like digging to find the exact post, but somebody suggested the AKG K240s. Whoever that was, thanks a million. I got them a week ago, and they rock tits. Anybody else who needs some quality headphones on a budget should definitely look at these. Well worth the $70.


----------



## ManOnTheEdge

Smoked Porter said:


> A few months ago, I was asking for headphone recs for the Kemper. I don't feel like digging to find the exact post, but somebody suggested the AKG K240s. Whoever that was, thanks a million. I got them a week ago, and they rock tits. Anybody else who needs some quality headphones on a budget should definitely look at these. Well worth the $70.



Nice!! i already have K240s and for my 30th Next Year the Kemper is #1 (of 1) on my wishlist.


----------



## Guitarjon

Hey guys,

I created a quick tutorial on loading IR's into your Kemper.
Most of you probably already know how to do this but I hope this helps for people who are new to this.


----------



## lewis

anyone have any great, twangy/snarly, Randall Thrasher profiles?

All the great studios making bundles, dont seem to have any that I can find. Anyone have any?.
(im aware there is a few on the Rig Exchange but they appear to mostly be XLR out or Torpedo live profiled)


----------



## Tuned

where do you buy the Uno4Kemper chip? I asked Eureka!Sound but they couldn't help. Then I googled me www.fcb1010.eu, tried to purcase one unit and was redirected to order details at www.gordius.de, but their order form robot is all messed up (shows a wrong shipping address of mine). No units on the evilbay as of now.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Tuned said:


> where do you buy the Uno4Kemper chip? I asked Eureka!Sound but they couldn't help. Then I googled me www.fcb1010.eu, tried to purcase one unit and was redirected to order details at www.gordius.de, but their order form robot is all messed up (shows a wrong shipping address of mine). No units on the evilbay as of now.



That is the standard site and only real source as far as I'm aware. Weird that it's causing you issues. If it continues to, keep scouring evilBay and Reverb.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I can't decide if this is a really sick nasty tone or if it's just completely garbage because it's so thick and nasty. lol
http://www.mediafire.com/file/creeetfj6tr5aa2/20171104_1527.mp3


----------



## Tuned

LeviathanKiller said:


> That is the standard site and only real source as far as I'm aware. Weird that it's causing you issues. If it continues to, keep scouring evilBay and Reverb.


anyways, I found a guy who's selling the chip locally. Saved 25% of the price.
Thanks tho!


----------



## Tuned

I have a few silly questions here)

So I am in a new band now, we're gonna play a club gig just to practice before public before we play our first festival we've enrolled to. The restaurant club has a sort of free mike nights.
I got a Kemper, obviously, and this is going to be its first live night.

1) They have quite minute stuff there. Guitarwise, they have a Washburn Bad Dog BD40R (1*12 I guess) combo. For what I've googled up, it leaves much to be desired, but it has an effects loop and a solid-state poweramp.
I, on the other hand, have a Mesa Mark III 112 combo at home, but it is HEAVY as hell (doctor forbade me to lift more than 12 pounds), and it has a tube poweramp.
As a third option, there's that Marshall JTM30 I use with the Kemper to rehearse, the guys could help me with it, but it also has a tube poweramp, and I'll have to rent it too.
Or else, I could send the signal directly to the mixing board, but then again, they only have 2 monitors, and I could use a combo for my guitar monitor.

Which is the best way to go with the Kemper in this situation?

2) When I was mixing my presets for our songs (Kemper to Mesa or Marshall), I didn't switch the Cabinet unit off. Now that we started to record our band's rehearsals live (Kemper through audio interface to computer with Ableton software), there are certain drawbacks in the sound. The guys say I need to switch the Cabinet unit off to do it right, so I did yesterday. True, the guitar was more discernible now, but the sound totally sucked! Wasn't close to the presets I'd done. Should I leave Cabinet on when we play the gig? Or, rather, WHEN should I switch Cabinet off and on?

3) I have a NoiseGate issue here. It does the job well when I dial in, but I can't Store it, so when I switch to another preset, even within the same Performance, and then back, the NoiseGate setting is lost every time. How do I cure this?

4) is there a way to level the output of all stored Performances? I mean, so that the songs we will be playing will be approximately at the same volume?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Tuned said:


> I have a few silly questions here)
> 
> So I am in a new band now, we're gonna play a club gig just to practice before public before we play our first festival we've enrolled to. The restaurant club has a sort of free mike nights.
> I got a Kemper, obviously, and this is going to be its first live night.
> 
> 1) They have quite minute stuff there. Guitarwise, they have a Washburn Bad Dog BD40R (1*12 I guess) combo. For what I've googled up, it leaves much to be desired, but it has an effects loop and a solid-state poweramp.
> I, on the other hand, have a Mesa Mark III 112 combo at home, but it is HEAVY as hell (doctor forbade me to lift more than 12 pounds), and it has a tube poweramp.
> As a third option, there's that Marshall JTM30 I use with the Kemper to rehearse, the guys could help me with it, but it also has a tube poweramp, and I'll have to rent it too.
> Or else, I could send the signal directly to the mixing board, but then again, they only have 2 monitors, and I could use a combo for my guitar monitor.
> 
> Which is the best way to go with the Kemper in this situation?
> 
> 2) When I was mixing my presets for our songs (Kemper to Mesa or Marshall), I didn't switch the Cabinet unit off. Now that we started to record our band's rehearsals live (Kemper through audio interface to computer with Ableton software), there are certain drawbacks in the sound. The guys say I need to switch the Cabinet unit off to do it right, so I did yesterday. True, the guitar was more discernible now, but the sound totally sucked! Wasn't close to the presets I'd done. Should I leave Cabinet on when we play the gig? Or, rather, WHEN should I switch Cabinet off and on?
> 
> 3) I have a NoiseGate issue here. It does the job well when I dial in, but I can't Store it, so when I switch to another preset, even within the same Performance, and then back, the NoiseGate setting is lost every time. How do I cure this?
> 
> 4) is there a way to level the output of all stored Performances? I mean, so that the songs we will be playing will be approximately at the same volume?


You don’t have to shut off the cabs. If it sounds better with them on, then leave them on. 
Once you get the noise gate dialed in, you have to save the profile. Just hold the store button and then the soft button on the screen for “replace profile” or whatever it says. 
Use the bottom volume (not master) to match up each profile. If you switch to one that’s too quiet, turn up the volume, and turn it down if the profile is too loud. Once you have the volume adjusted, store the profile like I said above. 
Just use the fx loop of the amp they have; plug into your “monitor out”; then plug into the house via “main out” and it will be good enough for a warm up show


----------



## InFlames235

Hey you guys - I think I'm actually going to make the leap to a Kemper. After years and years of tube amps, my level of play has gone down quite a bit and I'm kinda over having a massive tube amp, cables everywhere, etc. with only one type of sound available to me. Kemper has seem to come a very very long way since they've come out and I think it'll just make more sense for home playing, recording, etc. moving forward.

I think I'll be looking to get the unpowered Kemper and use the FRFR method as, after doing some reading, that seems to be the most preferred way to utilize it over all. Is there anything I should be aware of before pulling the trigger? I'll need to offload my current amp and other gear before actually moving forward with a purchase so I have some time to fully research everything. Thanks!


----------



## Tuned

DudeManBrother said:


> You don’t have to shut off the cabs. If it sounds better with them on, then leave them on.


Ok, done



DudeManBrother said:


> Once you get the noise gate dialed in, you have to save the profile. Just hold the store button and then the soft button on the screen for “replace profile” or whatever it says. Use the bottom volume (not master) to match up each profile... Once you have the volume adjusted, store the profile like I said above.


 Hmm, I only pressed the store button several times, didn't realize there was another to replace a profile. Thanks man!

Yet another question is whether there is a way to adjust ALL the volumes to the same level, so that they would be nice and level during the show. I have approximately 4 dozen profiles for our songs so far, so adjusting them one by one is a long journey.
I then could adjust certain specific profiles' volume individually.




DudeManBrother said:


> Just use the fx loop of the amp they have; plug into your “monitor out”; then plug into the house via “main out” and it will be good enough for a warm up show


cool, will do!


----------



## DudeManBrother

Tuned said:


> Hmm, I only pressed the store button several times, didn't realize there was another to replace a profile. Thanks man!
> 
> Yet another question is whether there is a way to adjust ALL the volumes to the same level, so that they would be nice and level during the show. I have approximately 4 dozen profiles for our songs so far, so adjusting them one by one is a long journey.
> I then could adjust certain specific profiles' volume individually!



I think you hold the store button down for a second and the top row of the screen will show “rename” “replace” “store as new” or something similar. 

There is no global profile volume. Each profile is a representation of the environment in which it was captured, and all profiles are made by different people with different tastes, gear, etc. so 
If you have a mixer you can look at the output LEDs to get an idea of how close each one is, and adjust them from there. It is a bit of a pain in the ass at first, I typically only use 2 profiles for shows but have taken the time to match up the 20 or so in my favorites so I can swap sounds easily


----------



## lewis

https://soundcloud.com/eridium/grote-kemper-tone-demo-pitch-shift

latest kemper tone demo using the guitar in my profile pic (stock pickups)


----------



## lewis

anyone know if its possible to channel switch kemper profiles whilst its being powered by an amp head and connected to that via midi too using just the amp heads footswitch?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Would love to get you guys' input on this thread here
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/pa-speaker-for-axe-fx-kemper-nov-2017.326397/

Didn't want to pose the question in this thread since it benefits more than just Kemper users


----------



## KnightBrolaire

a guy in the kemper fb group sent me a pile of the stl andy james profiles and I have to say that with their default cabs, they don't sound very good, kind of muffled/shitty. With IRs they sound way better but I still don't think I'd pay for any of them


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I'm thinking about getting the Will Putney Producer pack. It's a newer pack and I'm hoping that maybe they've improved. I'll write back if I get them. Part of me hates their brand so much but then I hear Will's sound clips, and they sound really good whereas some of the other packs were just meh throughout the entire list of clips.

EDIT: I don't know why this is just now coming to mind but it shouldn't be a surprise if every pack they offer is drastically different in sound or even quality. Most of them are by producers. STL is just funnel label for marketing. Whoever created the free 5150 profiles sucks. They have a Sky Dreams pack (not the platinum version) that is free right now and it's mostly clean stuff but it actually sounds very decent. That's part of what has made me reconsider them along with their current discount. I guess evaluate each pack by itself if it's a producer-made pack.

I did just buy Double Impact's The Ultimate Profile Bundle 1 & 2 and I'm LOVING it. Very good profiles from what I can tell. I'll give a more in-depth review after I've gotten to mess with them more but I wanted to mention them today because they're having a Black Friday 40% deal. The 1 & 2 bundle combo came in around $73 USD for me after the discount.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Will Putney Producer pack. It's a newer pack and I'm hoping that maybe they've improved. I'll write back if I get them. Part of me hates their brand so much but then I hear Will's sound clips, and they sound really good whereas some of the other packs were just meh throughout the entire list of clips.
> 
> EDIT: I don't know why this is just now coming to mind but it shouldn't be a surprise if every pack they offer is drastically different in sound or even quality. Most of them are by producers. STL is just funnel label for marketing. Whoever created the free 5150 profiles sucks. They have a Sky Dreams pack (not the platinum version) that is free right now and it's mostly clean stuff but it actually sounds very decent. That's part of what has made me reconsider them along with their current discount. I guess evaluate each pack by itself if it's a producer-made pack.
> 
> I did just buy Double Impact's The Ultimate Profile Bundle 1 & 2 and I'm LOVING it. Very good profiles from what I can tell. I'll give a more in-depth review after I've gotten to mess with them more but I wanted to mention them today because they're having a Black Friday 40% deal. The 1 & 2 bundle combo came in around $73 USD for me after the discount.


there's a thread on stl tones in the kemper fb group and reviews are relatively mixed for the putney pack.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> there's a thread on stl tones in the kemper fb group and reviews are relatively mixed for the putney pack.



Can you PM me a link to that thread possibly? I haven't bought it yet.


----------



## lewis

anyone got any killer Hughes and kettner profiles?
Heard the Tubemeister in the flesh last night at a local gig and............that little box produced the best guitar tone Ive heard in person at that particular venue. And Ive played it myself about 30 times haha


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I'm wanting to get some Reampzone profiles. They have a Tubemeister pack. I want the Switchblade pack for myself. I was going to get them when they were on sale this weekend but apparently the code was for Friday only and I tried to buy on Sunday since everyone else was letting deals run all weekend long. Guess I'll be waiting until another discount period comes up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> I'm wanting to get some Reampzone profiles. They have a Tubemeister pack. I want the Switchblade pack for myself. I was going to get them when they were on sale this weekend but apparently the code was for Friday only and I tried to buy on Sunday since everyone else was letting deals run all weekend long. Guess I'll be waiting until another discount period comes up.


their dual recto profiles are pretty good


----------



## Drezik27

I love the 6505 and VH4 pack


----------



## Cheap

^^ thoughts on the STL packs: I have a few of them now (Kris Crummett, Howard Benson, Jon Deiley) and have been both let down and blown away. 

By FAR the most versatile pack is Deiley's. He's got a ton of Strymon-style effects built into the patches that really opened up my mind on how far you can push the limits of the Kemper. His AC30 profiles are to die for and have given me some of my favorite recorded tones ever. Tons of Archon and Pitbull profiles too which sound real, real mean but never fizzy or thin.

I thought I dug the Benson profiles, but haven't touched them lately and the Crummett profiles are definitely a letdown. I expected that to be my favorite, but they're just not satisfying to play and I don't think my guitars are suited for them even after tweaking the amp/cab parameters.

Does anyone know where some good bass profiles are at?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I bought the JTM Profiles - Heavy Tones pack by Josh Middleton. For some reason, there's only 52 profiles in the 53 profile pack?  There is indeed only 52 in the download and it even states in the read me in the folder that there's only 52 but it says on the product page 53 multiple times. haha

Anyways, they sound really great. Very well "edited" regarding the EQs that were placed in the post-amp chain.
I have a few minor complaints though.
One is that, at the moment, they all seem just a little bit dark. I feel like a quick +1 on the treble and presence adds back what it's missing.
Once that's done, they're amazing. I tried a lot of them without his post-EQs and even then they were still dark when compared to my other current favorites from Reampzone and Double Impact. I don't know what he did in the process but they're just all like that.

My second complaint is that he added a ton of options to the pack by having every profile use a different cab. This is great because of the flexibility that you have BUT that means you have to download all of them to your Kemper in order to take advantage of that. It's so much more difficult having to use the lock feature to switch out cabs when using the Rig Manager. Oh well. Not that big of an issue really.

Last complaint is that nothing except the amps are identified anywhere. I personally like to know what makes up the chain of something I like. With these profiles you don't know the cab, the speaker, the mic, the mic placement, or whether a boost was used or not. That also means there's no shortcut to find something you generally like such as a 5150 into a Mesa cab with V30s, miced with a SM57 in Fredman style and an Maxon 808 boost. That combo may exist in this pack, but there's no way of knowing for sure. You'll just have to listen to every profile, every time you're looking for something. That also makes it slightly difficult to remember which profile is which since they're only identified with an amp name, maybe the channel abbreviation, and then a incremented number. I don't remember numbers well.

I'm not someone who likes having to tweak profiles at all (I have an Axe-Fx for my tweaking pleasure lol) but Josh Middleton's profiles are definitely worth the extra bit of time. I hope he releases another pack in the future with different amps.

Here's a link if you're interested. https://joshmiddleton.com/product/jtm-profiles-heavy-tones-bundle-1/



KnightBrolaire said:


> their dual recto profiles are pretty good


I just bought that pack actually because it was on a short sale for $3. haha
The profiles with the Fortin 33 pedal are really really nice.


----------



## lewis

LeviathanKiller said:


> I bought the JTM Profiles - Heavy Tones pack by Josh Middleton. For some reason, there's only 52 profiles in the 53 profile pack?  There is indeed only 52 in the download and it even states in the read me in the folder that there's only 52 but it says on the product page 53 multiple times. haha
> 
> Anyways, they sound really great. Very well "edited" regarding the EQs that were placed in the post-amp chain.
> I have a few minor complaints though.
> One is that, at the moment, they all seem just a little bit dark. I feel like a quick +1 on the treble and presence adds back what it's missing.
> Once that's done, they're amazing. I tried a lot of them without his post-EQs and even then they were still dark when compared to my other current favorites from Reampzone and Double Impact. I don't know what he did in the process but they're just all like that.
> 
> My second complaint is that he added a ton of options to the pack by having every profile use a different cab. This is great because of the flexibility that you have BUT that means you have to download all of them to your Kemper in order to take advantage of that. It's so much more difficult having to use the lock feature to switch out cabs when using the Rig Manager. Oh well. Not that big of an issue really.
> 
> Last complaint is that nothing except the amps are identified anywhere. I personally like to know what makes up the chain of something I like. With these profiles you don't know the cab, the speaker, the mic, the mic placement, or whether a boost was used or not. That also means there's no shortcut to find something you generally like such as a 5150 into a Mesa cab with V30s, miced with a SM57 in Fredman style and an Maxon 808 boost. That combo may exist in this pack, but there's no way of knowing for sure. You'll just have to listen to every profile, every time you're looking for something. That also makes it slightly difficult to remember which profile is which since they're only identified with an amp name, maybe the channel abbreviation, and then a incremented number. I don't remember numbers well.
> 
> I'm not someone who likes having to tweak profiles at all (I have an Axe-Fx for my tweaking pleasure lol) but Josh Middleton's profiles are definitely worth the extra bit of time. I hope he releases another pack in the future with different amps.
> 
> Here's a link if you're interested. https://joshmiddleton.com/product/jtm-profiles-heavy-tones-bundle-1/
> 
> 
> I just bought that pack actually because it was on a short sale for $3. haha
> The profiles with the Fortin 33 pedal are really really nice.




I recently tried the Kosten Platinum mod cabinet with the Josh profiles and straight away I lost the darkness I also had problems with. There is something so good about that cab sound that its worth saving separately and then trying that cab sound with any high gain profile you download.
I appreciate the work Josh put in for his cab sounds and options, but in the end for my tastes, all of his profiles sounded amazing when paired with the Kosten cab.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lewis said:


> I recently tried the Kosten Platinum mod cabinet with the Josh profiles and straight away I lost the darkness I also had problems with. There is something so good about that cab sound that its worth saving separately and then trying that cab sound with any high gain profile you download.
> I appreciate the work Josh put in for his cab sounds and options, but in the end for my tastes, all of his profiles sounded amazing when paired with the Kosten cab.


that's basically what I do with sinmix's IRs. I ended up deleting all but one of them from my rig (KSE 5150 4x12 cab if you're wondering). It makes pretty much every amp I've tested it with sound great. I just keep it permanently locked.


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's basically what I do with sinmix's IRs. I ended up deleting all but one of them from my rig (KSE 5150 4x12 cab if you're wondering). It makes pretty much every amp I've tested it with sound great. I just keep it permanently locked.


funnily enough the KSE Sinmix cab is the other one Ive saved that I bounce between haha.

Getting a good balance choosing one of them to do rhythm sounds with 2 different guitars quad tracked, and then using the other for solos or vice versa.
Both are so good.


----------



## ReampZone

I appreciate the nice comments ^__^


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Topjimi's mark v profiles are really good with sinmix's IRs. Not a fan of the stock cabs though. Tried the jon deiley archon profiles and they suck imo.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

lewis said:


> I recently tried the Kosten Platinum mod cabinet with the Josh profiles and straight away I lost the darkness I also had problems with. There is something so good about that cab sound that its worth saving separately and then trying that cab sound with any high gain profile you download.
> I appreciate the work Josh put in for his cab sounds and options, but in the end for my tastes, all of his profiles sounded amazing when paired with the Kosten cab.





KnightBrolaire said:


> that's basically what I do with sinmix's IRs. I ended up deleting all but one of them from my rig (KSE 5150 4x12 cab if you're wondering). It makes pretty much every amp I've tested it with sound great. I just keep it permanently locked.





ReampZone said:


> I appreciate the nice comments ^__^



I already had that 5150 Plat cab from Kosten saved but didn't think to try it on there since it was too thin the last time I tried using it on a bunch of stuff but I did it on those since you guys mentioned it...
Well, dang. It's amazing. Brightens all of those profiles up very nicely. So then I tried it on my favorite profiles that I have from Reampzone right now and there's negligible difference. Try Reampzone's cabs on stuff! Offers more variety than using the 5150 Platinum cab on everything. Another nice comment about Reampzone's profiles. His don't need cab switching imo.


----------



## lewis

does anyone know If I can use my Randall's Midi channel switch pedal as a way to control my Kempers profiles live?.


----------



## Sogradde

I a have a question for you lovely Kemper folks. For live gigs I'm currently using an amp, a multi FX and a cab, which is being mic'd and fed into our rack to send signals to the FOH and our IEMs. While this works pretty well, I'd like to streamline my gear a bit and have it condensed to a MIDI controlled Kemper and a wireless unit for my guitars. Can I route the Kemper in a way where it sends a complete signal via XLR into our rack for FOH/IEM and the "cab-less" variant to a cab for stage sound or in case the IEMs fail? I feel it's a bit complicated because apparently there is a difference between profiled sounds and combinations of an amp and IR inside the Kemper. 

Would love if you could shed some light onto this!


----------



## DudeManBrother

Sogradde said:


> I a have a question for you lovely Kemper folks. For live gigs I'm currently using an amp, a multi FX and a cab, which is being mic'd and fed into our rack to send signals to the FOH and our IEMs. While this works pretty well, I'd like to streamline my gear a bit and have it condensed to a MIDI controlled Kemper and a wireless unit for my guitars. Can I route the Kemper in a way where it sends a complete signal via XLR into our rack for FOH/IEM and the "cab-less" variant to a cab for stage sound or in case the IEMs fail? I feel it's a bit complicated because apparently there is a difference between profiled sounds and combinations of an amp and IR inside the Kemper.
> 
> Would love if you could shed some light onto this!


Yes this setup is easily done. You have two main out xlrs to choose from for iems/foh; and a monitor out that can be run to a real cab, with the cab sim off, not effecting the main outs


----------



## Sogradde

What about the spealer out on the power rack? Can I use that like the monitor output you described?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Yeah it works the same. Just plug in direct to a passive cab


----------



## Sogradde

Cheers man!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

currently trying out erglabs' mesa profiles. they're alright, not the best mesa profiles I've tried though.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Just a heads up, The Black Stymphalian's profiles are 40% off right now. I just picked up the Mark IV pack, and it's got the best Mark series profiles for metal IMO. The Precision Metal profile is just killer. Maybe I'll put some clips up when I have the time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Smoked Porter said:


> Just a heads up, The Black Stymphalian's profiles are 40% off right now. I just picked up the Mark IV pack, and it's got the best Mark series profiles for metal IMO. The Precision Metal profile is just killer. Maybe I'll put some clips up when I have the time.


I like his mark profiles, they're pretty good. They feel a bit clearer than the erglabs (excluding the DI profiles) and topjimi profiles with their respective cabs.


----------



## lewis

Just downloaded a random Randall Thrasher profile off the rig exchange. (Got XLR in the name) and swapped the cab to the Kosten Platinum one.

Sounds so good for Rhythm!!!!. Awesome for a Free one so thanks to whoever done that.


----------



## Tuned

Hi all!

We finally bought a KPA for the band. Before, I was using my friend's for a few months, and then he finally said he needed it back. We decided to break the bank because we totally liked what possibilities it gave to our kind of music. I think it could be explained as some melodic soft rock / art rock with a touch of progressive here and there, so we could use lots of different nuances (and we do). 

Could you please help me with a few things?
1) I've arranged a dozen 'Performances' with up to 5 'Slots' in each, with all the rigs, EQ, balance between the slots and songs, tweaking and all. How do I transfer all of that from one KPA unit to another? I've never used the Kemper other than an amp so far, so I wouldn't know.

2) I just got a FCB1010 with the Eureka Prom chip (the 3rd version I think ) installed. I've read the manual and I am sorry to say I am confused. English not being my native language, some things elude me and I can't understand the logic.
Namely, the EurekaSound manual, Kemper Section, uses the terms 'Preset', 'Performance', 'Slot'. 

- In the Presets Mode, it says the 1010 allows to enter Performances 1-125, Slots 1-5, Presets 1-128. So, presuming both Performance and Slot refer to those of the KPA's, then what exactly is a Preset? Any preset from the KPA Browser Mode, without connection to whether or not it is added to a Slot of the Performance Mode? Any preset from either the Browser Mode OR the Performance Mode?

- from the fact that there are the Presets Mode, Favourite Presets Mode, Effects Mode and Presets&Effects Mode I get a feeling that a Preset might imply a given set of a KPA Rig and EQ with or without Stomp(-s) and Effect(-s) added, and that you can only alter the value of a stomp or effect of a Preset in the Presets&Effects Mode. Or is it like, you may choose a preset in the Preset Mode, then go to the Effects Mode to control stomps and effects?

- what if I want to store just a favourite Stomp or Effect's value to use it with different Rigs? Does that qualify for a Preset?

Thanks in advance! Sorry for asking weird things.


----------



## DC23

Just got a great deal on a Mesa Stiletto Ace 1x12 Combo! I ran the Kemper through it and checked out some Merged Profiles and the results were quite promising. Any of you guys kind enough to provide some info on where I can find profiles meant to be played through a power amp and actual guitar cab. I only saw about 3 pages of 'merged profiles' on the rig exchange which netted me like 20 profiles. Am I missing something or is there just not that many?


----------



## Leberbs

Is it best to just get the powered version?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DC23 said:


> Just got a great deal on a Mesa Stiletto Ace 1x12 Combo! I ran the Kemper through it and checked out some Merged Profiles and the results were quite promising. Any of you guys kind enough to provide some info on where I can find profiles meant to be played through a power amp and actual guitar cab. I only saw about 3 pages of 'merged profiles' on the rig exchange which netted me like 20 profiles. Am I missing something or is there just not that many?


look into commercial profiles from guys like sinmix, pete turley, reampzone, deadlight studios, etc . A lot of them do merged profiles iirc.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Leberbs said:


> Is it best to just get the powered version?


if you want to use it with a real cabinet then yes.


----------



## lewis

I honestly thing the difference in price between non powered and powered, means I would always go non powered then buy a separate poweramp for less than the difference.

For example, Thomann sell a 1U 400 watt stereo poweramp for £156.
A Non powered rack Kemper = £1399

Non Powered Kemper + Harley Benton GPA400 = £1555

powered Kemper with built in poweramp = £1799

so.....


----------



## Leberbs

Hopefully someone will buy my Dual Recto soon so I can get a kemper. Any takers in the SWLouisiana area?


----------



## mlancaster1

I don't know if this has been asked but does anyone know if the STL bundle packs are mostly studio or merged profiles? I got the Will Putney pack and there are a few I like a lot and have tweak as far as the EQ, but I am curious as to how it would sound through a power amp and cab. I still have yet to turn my kemper into a gigging rig because I still use my 6505+ and pedal rig to do shows. I am waiting till a get a controller and new power amp to gig with. I do plan on going direct to FOH but I still want to monitor with a cab. Sorry if this doesn't make sense, but I have no way to try it for myself.


----------



## Laimon

mlancaster1 said:


> ...studio or merged profiles? ...I am curious as to how it would sound through a power amp and cab.



Provided that I never tried to make an A/B comparison between merged and studio profiles (also cause it's really hard - you'd have to have merged and studio profiles for the very same setup, for the comparison to make sense...), I use my (powered) KPA with a guitar cabinet, most often with studio profiles with cab sims off, and it sounds great ;-) in that sense I wouldn't worry too much. 
On the other hand, I take it you're auditioning profiles through a PA or the like. First of all, when you use a real cab you get the amp-in-the-room feel (which is only a plus to me - but it might depend by what you are expecting), and additionally if it's not the same cab used on the rig chances are that it will change your tone A LOT - I find that cabinets have a tremendous impact on the tone. Not to mention that the rig you're auditioning now also went through a mic, which again changes things up.
TL;DR: don't worry, it will sound different, but most likely better because amp-in-the-room


----------



## lewis

how come when running my Kemper into a real cabinet, with the cab slot disabled obviously, it still only sounds great with the "true cab" or whatever its called, feature ON and around 3?

If I also turn off the true cab feature, it sounds so fizzy/static'y through my real cab? (a 4x12 V30 + K100 x pattern)


----------



## takotakumi

lewis said:


> how come when running my Kemper into a real cabinet, with the cab slot disabled obviously, it still only sounds great with the "true cab" or whatever its called, feature ON and around 3?
> 
> If I also turn off the true cab feature, it sounds so fizzy/static'y through my real cab? (a 4x12 V30 + K100 x pattern)


From my experience, it depends entirely on the profile+Cab combo.

I have had some profiles that sounded better on my monitors and others that sounded better on my orange cab.
And its like you say, when its bad they sound fizzy and anemic.

I tend to prefer them on my cab with the cab emulation disabled but have had ones I felt sounded punchier and meaner with the cab emulation.


----------



## lewis

also,
Green Scream, Treble Boost or the Mouse (RAT)
what wins for snarly modern metal?.
Thinking either of the latter?. Not that sold on the green scream personally.

anyone had awesome Mouse boost results for twang/chime


----------



## mlancaster1

Laimon said:


> Provided that I never tried to make an A/B comparison between merged and studio profiles (also cause it's really hard - you'd have to have merged and studio profiles for the very same setup, for the comparison to make sense...), I use my (powered) KPA with a guitar cabinet, most often with studio profiles with cab sims off, and it sounds great ;-) in that sense I wouldn't worry too much.
> On the other hand, I take it you're auditioning profiles through a PA or the like. First of all, when you use a real cab you get the amp-in-the-room feel (which is only a plus to me - but it might depend by what you are expecting), and additionally if it's not the same cab used on the rig chances are that it will change your tone A LOT - I find that cabinets have a tremendous impact on the tone. Not to mention that the rig you're auditioning now also went through a mic, which again changes things up.
> TL;DR: don't worry, it will sound different, but most likely better because amp-in-the-room



Awesome well I will have to try it going through the power amp section of my 6505+. Again, for a live scenario, I am only using that for stage volume and to keep the aesthetics of a live band still there but I am planning on just going direct to FOH. I just didn't know if it was going to sound super terrible on stage to where It messes with my head while playing. The have created my own merged and studio profile of my rig and tried running it through my peavey head and with the cab sim off it sounded amazing but my tastes have changed and I don't feel it would sound as good through FOH so I was looking into similar profiles with the same speaker cab combo. Thanks again!


----------



## atheon_crutch

lewis said:


> I honestly thing the difference in price between non powered and powered, means I would always go non powered then buy a separate poweramp for less than the difference.
> 
> For example, Thomann sell a 1U 400 watt stereo poweramp for £156.
> A Non powered rack Kemper = £1399
> 
> Non Powered Kemper + Harley Benton GPA400 = £1555
> 
> powered Kemper with built in poweramp = £1799
> 
> so.....



Really depends on what you're after. For me, lightweight and compact as possible was a priority, so having the powered kemper in a 4u (or even 3u) case was more ideal than wasting a rack space just for a power amp. If the non powered kemper were 2u that might be a different story. 

The main downside to the powered version IMHO is that its mono


----------



## lewis

atheon_crutch said:


> Really depends on what you're after. For me, lightweight and compact as possible was a priority, so having the powered kemper in a 4u (or even 3u) case was more ideal than wasting a rack space just for a power amp. If the non powered kemper were 2u that might be a different story.
> 
> The main downside to the *powered version IMHO is that its mono*



wow/// genuinely never knew that. At the price point, that seems abit criminal to me.

I personally would be fine wasting a 1U of extra space to use a poweramp that is stereo, loud, and the GPA400 weighs next to nothing compared to other offerings (cough, Rocktron, Cough)


----------



## takotakumi

lewis said:


> also,
> Green Scream, Treble Boost or the Mouse (RAT)
> what wins for snarly modern metal?.
> Thinking either of the latter?. Not that sold on the green scream personally.
> 
> anyone had awesome Mouse boost results for twang/chime


I think I'm in the 1% minority when I say this, but I LOVE the built in KPA Green Scream.
Actually, loved it that much that I have purchased OD pedals to get back into the real OD in front
but none have met or surpassed the tone I get currently (that and wasn't content paying to get a tone I was getting free hehe)

The closest was the SD 805, but at the time I was in the need of cash and the KPA was like 90% there to me haha. 
The Grid Slammer was meh for riffs but the leads were unreal. EQD Palisades was great but overkill for me.

I have not tried the treble boost and I never "got" how to get a good eq with the RAT.
Morbid Angel is one of my favorite tones and I know Trey uses one but I suck at dialing those haha


----------



## lewis

haha turned true cab off today for the first time when running into a real 4x12

at first you think its fizzy, but when you get used to it....it sounds 100x better.
Rigs come to life with it off


----------



## mlancaster1

I was going to try a crown xlt 3500 amp with my kemper into a mesa 4x12 but was wondering if that is too much power to run through the cab? I haven't tried it yet because im worried that it may be too much.


----------



## takotakumi

mlancaster1 said:


> I was going to try a crown xlt 3500 amp with my kemper into a mesa 4x12 but was wondering if that is too much power to run through the cab? I haven't tried it yet because im worried that it may be too much.


Mmm SS functions differently that tube power, and by that I mean that sometimes huge numbers like 400 watts going into a 120 Watt cab work quite fine with no issues.I forgot what was the relation/calculation used to determine how SS power ends up "converting" into tuber power, but there is one haah

I used to use a crown XLS 202 with my kemper and orange cab, but that one was 400 Watts, 8 Ohm Bridged. 
It seems yours is 1000W, 8 ohm and 2700 W bridged. The best way to make sure is to contact their support. When I contacted they were answering quickly and with very good answers. Contact them just to be double sure.


----------



## gorthul

Has anyone some experience on creating a sludge / doomy black metal sound with the Kemper? Stuff like Throane, Regarde Les Hommes Tomber, Converge, Phantom Winter etc.
I usually get something djenty that's not heavy enough for my taste. Any tips regarding EQ or effects to use? Would also appreciate a link to a full profile.


----------



## gorthul

Dunno why this was posted twice. This post can be deleted!


----------



## ArtDecade

gorthul said:


> Dunno why this was posted twice. This post can be deleted!



I dunno. I kinda liked this post better.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gorthul said:


> Has anyone some experience on creating a sludge / doomy black metal sound with the Kemper? Stuff like Throane, Regarde Les Hommes Tomber, Converge, Phantom Winter etc.
> I usually get something djenty that's not heavy enough for my taste. Any tips regarding EQ or effects to use? Would also appreciate a link to a full profile.


For most doomstuff i use a jvm410 profile from pete turley or sinmix's prs archon profiles. They're not the typical amps for doom but they both stay tight if you play faster passages here and there. More traditional choices would be sunns, orange rockerverb, or a marshall of some sort. 
As far as eq try bumping up the low end a bit and running some reverb/ slight fuzz for a more standard doom tone. Drop the fuzz and add more reverb/ hm2 pedal for more of a black metal tone.


----------



## sakeido

A good buddy of mine just released a bunch of bitchin Kemper profiles as a side to his studio business... I haven't been big on modelers lately, selling my Axe and whatnot, but his Kemper shit is unreal. It's the best modeler out there and his profiles are the sickest I've heard 

http://perfectfilth.limitedrun.com/categories/kemper-brofiles

and he's got a bunch of clips here 

https://soundcloud.com/alansachalaskow/sets/kemper-brofiles

I've known this guy forever and he still won't divulge the special sauce that went into these though  I wanted to buy whatever real amps he profiled


----------



## lewis

sakeido said:


> A good buddy of mine just released a bunch of bitchin Kemper profiles as a side to his studio business... I haven't been big on modelers lately, selling my Axe and whatnot, but his Kemper shit is unreal. It's the best modeler out there and his profiles are the sickest I've heard
> 
> http://perfectfilth.limitedrun.com/categories/kemper-brofiles
> 
> and he's got a bunch of clips here
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/alansachalaskow/sets/kemper-brofiles
> 
> I've known this guy forever and he still won't divulge the special sauce that went into these though  I wanted to buy whatever real amps he profiled


Jesus, these sound great Im not going to lie.

Next payday, Im tempted to buy the bundle 

also, anyone have any experiences with Origin Audio profiles?


----------



## lewis

within the next 6 months, my band are going to have macbook running backing track setup with everything going into separate channels for better mixing.

now I have a Kemper and he has Axe FX II and we dont have any floor controllers etc.
Want to do automated tone switching via Logic. Never done this before. Is it easy? and how do we set that up?


----------



## lewis

anyone know if its possible to just buy the Kemper 2 way switch,
And set up performances so that just scrolling up each time you need to change tone eventually after 5 changes, takes you up to the next bank for the next song and so on? So always ignoring the "scroll down" side button and only ever using scroll up?

so example
song 1 starts at 100Bpm:
Rhythm tone > clean tone hit "up"
clean tone > rhythm tone hit "Up"
Rhythm tone > solo tone hit "up"
solo tone > rhythm tone hit "up"
hit up a 5th time at the end of the song now activates performance bank 2 which is ready for song 2, using the same tones but the effects for this are programmed at 143bpm or whatever the next track tempo is etc

?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lewis said:


> Jesus, these sound great Im not going to lie.
> 
> Next payday, Im tempted to buy the bundle
> 
> also, anyone have any experiences with Origin Audio profiles?


Origin audio has some good stuff. I like his prs archon and 5153 profiles, haven't tried any others


----------



## ArtDecade

Any good Hughes And Kettner profiles out there? I like the tones that Tony MacAlpine gets with his 7s and 8s through his Triamps (studio) and CoreBlades (live).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ArtDecade said:


> Any good Hughes And Kettner profiles out there? I like the tones that Tony MacAlpine gets with his 7s and 8s through his Triamps (studio) and CoreBlades (live).


Reampzone has some good switchblade profiles, sinmix has coreblade that are good


----------



## sage

After a 4 year absence, I have rejoined the Kemper fold. During that period, I went through a Single Rec, a Carvin V3, Peavey 5150 I, II, and III and a metric tonne of pedals. My final rig with the 5153 50W was darn near perfect, but the limitations of a pedal board finally got to me, so I sold it all off and got an unpowered toaster. I'm currently using the FCB1010 with an UnO4Kemper chip to control it and the power section of an old GK 800RB to chuck it into my Mesa 4x12. Looking into a portable power amp solution. I'd rather not go with a rack unit. I've been considering putting together something like the Ambrosi or Camplifier or something in a separate, non-rack format box. I have a friend with a metal shop that could make the back plate and I've found what looks like a good amp kit manufacturer at classdaudio.com - has anyone else made a frankenstein amp to power their rig? The other non-rack amps (ISP Stealth/Duncan) all seem geared toward sounding like a guitar power amp. I want something as transparent as possible.


----------



## Zoobiedood

The PowerStage 170 isn't supposed to sound like a guitar amp- it is a clean fr/fr power amp with 3 active EQ controls. In no way is it voiced like a guitar amp at all. You have to get the 'ampness' from your modeler.


----------



## lewis

Zoobiedood said:


> The PowerStage 170 isn't supposed to sound like a guitar amp- it is a clean fr/fr power amp with 3 active EQ controls. In no way is it voiced like a guitar amp at all. You have to get the 'ampness' from your modeler.


is your one still going strong? (you did pick one up right?. Or am I remembering it wrong?)


----------



## Zoobiedood

lewis said:


> is your one still going strong? (you did pick one up right?. Or am I remembering it wrong?)



I did, and it is!


----------



## lewis

Line 6 Helix HX
is it the Remote Killer?

Has midi switching, loops, 4cm etc.

can also turn on effects and do midi switching at the same time.
Im tempted to buy one instead of a remote, and use it and its effects as my main floor controller to partner with my Kemper.
Anyone else got one?


----------



## Quitty

lewis said:


> Line 6 Helix HX
> is it the Remote Killer?
> 
> Has midi switching, loops, 4cm etc.
> 
> can also turn on effects and do midi switching at the same time.
> Im tempted to buy one instead of a remote, and use it and its effects as my main floor controller to partner with my Kemper.
> Anyone else got one?


I don't recall seeing someone compare the Helix to the Kemper effects. Are they decidedly better?
As for being a 'Remote killer' - at over 3 times the price, i don't see the comparison.

If you need a backup unit or think the effects are that much better, sure. Otherwise, why?..


----------



## lewis

Quitty said:


> I don't recall seeing someone compare the Helix to the Kemper effects. Are they decidedly better?
> As for being a 'Remote killer' - at over 3 times the price, i don't see the comparison.
> 
> If you need a backup unit or think the effects are that much better, sure. Otherwise, why?..


Dude i think you think im talking about the normal full blown Helix.

Im not. Im talking about the Helix HX which is Just the efx in a smaller package.
It is £520 new so nowhere near 3x the remote price?.

I think personally the effects in the kemper are underwhelming so if i can get a unit that does midi switching, has multiple loops and can do 4 cable method all at the same time in one small floor controller (looks smaller than the remote) then that would be killer.

Note this is the HX


----------



## Quitty

lewis said:


> Dude i think you think im talking about the normal full blown Helix.


You're right, sorry - i had no idea this even existed.

You should note that the Kemper has a bunch of full-duplex functionality that requires the FSW to know its protocol. I doubt the Helix does, so you'll have no indication of whether or not a stomp is active, no preset, amp or performance names, no tuner support, no tap-tempo (i mean, you'll have tap tempo, but no indication on the FSW) and no looper, because Kemper planned the protocol weird.


----------



## jerm

lewis said:


> Jesus, these sound great Im not going to lie.
> 
> Next payday, Im tempted to buy the bundle
> 
> also, anyone have any experiences with Origin Audio profiles?


Origin's Uberschall pack is amazing!



ArtDecade said:


> Any good Hughes And Kettner profiles out there? I like the tones that Tony MacAlpine gets with his 7s and 8s through his Triamps (studio) and CoreBlades (live).


Soundside has awesome Triamp MKIII profiles, I switch out the cabs though. Sounds HUGE with the right cab section.


----------



## Metalloutd

Please God create a Kemper's editor .. pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Does anyone else want to join in prayer?


----------



## Smoked Porter

Not holding my breath on that. People have literally been asking for years now. Their stubbornness and unwillingness to acknowledge that demand and the usefulness of an editor is really fucking annoying.


----------



## DudeManBrother

They’ve had a post up on the Kemper Forum looking for German engineers so they’re probably working on something editor related. Of course it’d be nice, but it’s not like it’s hard to edit on the unit. Letter scrolling sucks but that’s really it. If there’s a way to hook up a wireless keyboard I’d be happy.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

What REALLY sucks is batch/bulk editing


----------



## Smoked Porter

DudeManBrother said:


> They’ve had a post up on the Kemper Forum looking for German engineers so they’re probably working on something editor related. Of course it’d be nice, but it’s not like it’s hard to edit on the unit. Letter scrolling sucks but that’s really it. If there’s a way to hook up a wireless keyboard I’d be happy.



Scrolling through profiles, cabs, and effects on that tiny screen is doable, but a complete pain in the dick, and gets worse the more of them you have saved. All their competition sees the value of an editor, so I see no excuse for why they can't have one, especially at this price point. I love the Kemper, but the lack of an editor, combined with the way they seem content to just keep all their customers in the dark about whether they'll actually make one is the one thing that really pisses me off. It's just stubborn and bad customer relations.


----------



## Metalloutd

Browse knob fu**ed up After a few months ... luckly changed in warranty


----------



## Metalloutd

Edit


----------



## lewis

Metalloutd said:


> Browse knob fu**ed up After a few months ... luckly changed in warranty


another reason why an editor would be better. The less the knobs are used the better given how often there seems to be stories of them failing sadly.


----------



## ah_graylensman

Smoked Porter said:


> Scrolling through profiles, cabs, and effects on that tiny screen is doable, but a complete pain in the dick, and gets worse the more of them you have saved. All their competition sees the value of an editor, so I see no excuse for why they can't have one, especially at this price point. I love the Kemper, but the lack of an editor, combined with the way they seem content to just keep all their customers in the dark about whether they'll actually make one is the one thing that really pisses me off. It's just stubborn and bad customer relations.



I get the impression that Kemper is a very small, engineer-heavy company. Normally I would consider that a good thing, but this is one time where an engineering business could use some marketing savvy. The lack of an editor, the difficulties of preset import/management, and the lack of depth in effects selection relative to their competitors all seem like they are solveable problems, if the nice folks at Kemper are interested in solving them.


----------



## Smoked Porter

ah_graylensman said:


> I get the impression that Kemper is a very small, engineer-heavy company. Normally I would consider that a good thing, but this is one time where an engineering business could use some marketing savvy. The lack of an editor, the difficulties of preset import/management, and the lack of depth in effects selection relative to their competitors all seem like they are solveable problems, if the nice folks at Kemper are interested in solving them.


No idea about the makeup of their staff, but I wouldn't be surprised if you're right, just based on how they seem to have blinders on when it comes to this. There's an apparent mentality where if they don't see a problem or need, there must not be one. At least that's how it comes off.


----------



## DudeManBrother

New update has selectable sample rates from SPDIF from 44.1-96khz now! Pretty cool (long overdue) new feature. 

They also added the ability to run the Direct Out as a stereo out when run with the Monitor Out. This is really cool for anyone using stereo power amps and cabs. I want to try this with my Mesa 2:90 into one (or both) of my 412 cabs; both of which I’ve wired up selectable between series, parallel, and stereo. It’ll be cool to hit the speakers with more power and see if there’s a big difference in tone.


----------



## lewis

DudeManBrother said:


> New update has selectable sample rates from SPDIF from 44.1-96khz now! Pretty cool (long overdue) new feature.
> 
> They also added the ability to run the Direct Out as a stereo out when run with the Monitor Out. This is really cool for anyone using stereo power amps and cabs. I want to try this with my Mesa 2:90 into one (or both) of my 412 cabs; both of which I’ve wired up selectable between series, parallel, and stereo. It’ll be cool to hit the speakers with more power and see if there’s a big difference in tone.


holy shit what!?

I neeeeeed to buy another 4x12 and do this ASAP with my Kemper.
So we can run out the direct out and monitor out, into each side of a rack poweramp now.?

I wonder if we will ever get the option to run a different profile out of each side?. Imagine.
2 different amps blended like that.


----------



## jerm

wow this update is awesome. being able to use SPDIF in 48khz is pretty awesome for projects that were recorded in 48khz!


----------



## DudeManBrother

lewis said:


> holy shit what!?
> 
> I neeeeeed to buy another 4x12 and do this ASAP with my Kemper.
> So we can run out the direct out and monitor out, into each side of a rack poweramp now.?
> 
> I wonder if we will ever get the option to run a different profile out of each side?. Imagine.
> 2 different amps blended like that.


Yes each side of a stereo power amp can be powered without cab sims now

Not sure if they’ll do two profiles; but it would be pretty cool if they did. I don’t know how much I’d actually use it but options are great. 

I really want to have a parametric eq in the cab section. They could get rid of the weird cab parameters that seem to really screw up the sound in a hurry; and just let us eq it to make them work better.


----------



## ReampZone

FREEBIES: https://reampzone.com/downloads/RZ_FREEBIE_METAL.zip


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Brand new profile pack from Josh Middleton. Follow up to the first bundle he released.
I'm more impressed with the demo of this second pack than the first pack even. There's also more profiles in this one (albeit some are bass profiles he made). Same price of £39.99 as the first pack.

I don't play my Kemper a whole lot but his first pack is one of my favorites. I _miiiight_ be getting this.


----------



## lewis

LeviathanKiller said:


> Brand new profile pack from Josh Middleton. Follow up to the first bundle he released.
> I'm more impressed with the demo of this second pack than the first pack even. There's also more profiles in this one (albeit some are bass profiles he made). Same price of £39.99 as the first pack.
> 
> I don't play my Kemper a whole lot but his first pack is one of my favorites. I _miiiight_ be getting this.



completely agree!

Im going to buy this next month hands down.
With the intention of touring with sounds from this new bundle.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

LeviathanKiller said:


> Brand new profile pack from Josh Middleton. Follow up to the first bundle he released.
> I'm more impressed with the demo of this second pack than the first pack even. There's also more profiles in this one (albeit some are bass profiles he made). Same price of £39.99 as the first pack.
> 
> I don't play my Kemper a whole lot but his first pack is one of my favorites. I _miiiight_ be getting this.




I'd also like to add that for those of you who have tried these and complained or will buy these and possibly complain that the sound is too "choked", disable the EQs. With the EQs on it's very mix-ready and can feel weird to play with at first, if that's the case, before you write them off, try disabling those and see if it's more like what you would expect. These are great profiles with or without the EQs on.


----------



## lewis

LeviathanKiller said:


> I'd also like to add that for those of you who have tried these and complained or will buy these and possibly complain that the sound is too "choked", disable the EQs. With the EQs on it's very mix-ready and can feel weird to play with at first, if that's the case, before you write them off, try disabling those and see if it's more like what you would expect. These are great profiles with or without the EQs on.


Agree with this.

I prefer the EQ blocks disabled for live/band practice when Im running into a real cabinet but on to be "mix ready" when recording.

Im glad his awesome bass sounds are included this time around.


----------



## ReampZone

currently profiling this .


----------



## lewis

Would just like to add that in the studio this past weekend we had my Kemper, my band mates Axe II and an HD Pro all in a tower.

And the Axe II sounded so much better than anything else, that got used for tracking and then re-amping afterwards.

It shocked and slightly disappointed me. Im glad I own a kemper and it does seem great for live, but I always thought for recording it would also be sweet but the Axe II just blew it away. Was not even close tbh.

Bummer


----------



## DudeManBrother

lewis said:


> Would just like to add that in the studio this past weekend we had my Kemper, my band mates Axe II and an HD Pro all in a tower.
> 
> And the Axe II sounded so much better than anything else, that got used for tracking and then re-amping afterwards.
> 
> It shocked and slightly disappointed me. Im glad I own a kemper and it does seem great for live, but I always thought for recording it would also be sweet but the Axe II just blew it away. Was not even close tbh.
> 
> Bummer


I think the Axe is a great piece of gear too; but you’re comparing other people’s profiles to a modeler.
The only way to appreciate what the Kemper was designed to do: is to mic up a cab with an actual amp, dial it in for the recording session; and profile the setup. If you don’t have real amps then I’d probably think the Axe would really excel. There’s always a chance that you could find another’s profile setup well enough to use for a recording session, but the Axe would probably find it more quickly.


----------



## lewis

DudeManBrother said:


> I think the Axe is a great piece of gear too; but you’re comparing other people’s profiles to a modeler.
> The only way to appreciate what the Kemper was designed to do: is to mic up a cab with an actual amp, dial it in for the recording session; and profile the setup. If you don’t have real amps then I’d probably think the Axe would really excel. There’s always a chance that you could find another’s profile setup well enough to use for a recording session, but the Axe would probably find it more quickly.


that is spot on exactly the situation.

the upside is i can profile his axe haha


----------



## KnightBrolaire

if you can profile the axe profiles then there's no point, kemper wins 
I still find Sinmix's direct pack to be one of the best out there, especially with good IRs.


----------



## lewis

anyone try the new Tesseract Sonder album profiles that Acle put up?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Demo vid (by Josh himself) of the new Josh Middleton Heavy Tones 2 pack!
I just noticed he has Diezel profiles in this one too


----------



## Akhenat0n

Guys I would need an advice.

Namely I own a Kemper and a POD HD500 and would like to make the POD to act like a soundcard/audio interface. Ive been using the POD as my interface for years, and would like now to have the possibility to monitor the Kemper through the POD, so that I dont need to switch the phones between the two. What type of connection do I need to make it work as imagined?

Tnx in advance!


----------



## takotakumi

lewis said:


> anyone try the new Tesseract Sonder album profiles that Acle put up?


I get to see them tonight, so if I end up loving his tone I might get those and report back haha


----------



## lewis

takotakumi said:


> I get to see them tonight, so if I end up loving his tone I might get those and report back haha


ooh nice.
Enjoy the show dude and I will await your verdict on their live sound.
(Im hearing that like LOADS of their tone is made up of the bass sound)


----------



## takotakumi

lewis said:


> ooh nice.
> Enjoy the show dude and I will await your verdict on their live sound.
> (Im hearing that like LOADS of their tone is made up of the bass sound)


I've seen them thrice and their live sound is always incredible, but you're right, Amos provides a big part of the tone.
My guess is that it's either going to sound very throaty or very thin for the rhythms on the profiles.
It does say it includes the cleans and those are great. I found a free profile the other of a
"tesseracty" clean tone and it was fun messing around with.


----------



## phaja_

Hello gyus, I tried profile my favorite amps. The main goal of this profiling session was to profile a modern tight rhythm sound for low tuned guitars. This takes are in drop C, but usually I am using G#.
Let me know, what do you think. 
https://soundcloud.com/pavel-fry/kemper-profile-pitbull
https://soundcloud.com/pavel-fry/kemper-profile-mark-iv
https://soundcloud.com/pavel-fry/kemper ... -ch-midcut


----------



## Akhenat0n

phaja_ said:


> Hello gyus, I tried profile my favorite amps. The main goal of this profiling session was to profile a modern tight rhythm sound for low tuned guitars. This takes are in drop C, but usually I am using G#.
> Let me know, what do you think.
> https://soundcloud.com/pavel-fry/kemper-profile-pitbull
> https://soundcloud.com/pavel-fry/kemper-profile-mark-iv
> https://soundcloud.com/pavel-fry/kemper ... -ch-midcut



Sounds good to me  Would you like to share it with us? I'd like to try it out on my Jackson 8.


----------



## phaja_

Akhenat0n said:


> Sounds good to me  Would you like to share it with us? I'd like to try it out on my Jackson 8.


Absolutely yes, email me to [email protected] and I will share it for you. )


----------



## takotakumi

Dunno if this was posted, but theres a new pack from kemper:
*Guidorist Rig Pack (Mai 2018)*
Guido Bungenstock (Guidorist) creates Proﬁles used by guitar players around the world in collaboration with sound engineer Phillip Salm of the 48 Volt Studio Hamburg/Germany. All Proﬁles are tested on Hi-end monitors and many guitar cabinets before they are released to achieve a perfectly balanced tone.

This Rig Pack includes 18 Rigs.
 DownloadDate: 2018-04-27, File size: 0.85 MB


----------



## lewis

so my bands bassist left meaning the HD Pro and floor board that I own he was using, is free again.

Thinking of running the POD HD PRO 4 cable method with my kemper for extra effects.
Now, i dont own the Kemper remote but do own the Line 6 FBV shortboard that works with the pod HD

is there a way to set them all up together so that changing a "preset" on the HD's floor controller, also changes amp sounds on the kemper? maybe midi thru the 2 together etc?
Certain effects like delays etc I will want the kemper to have so there is trails when switching (the HD does not have this) but other effects for infront of the amp i prefer whats on the POD (like the whammy/pitch glide and the boosts etc)
plus the editor/software could come in handy.

would need just 4 patches a time.
Rhythm, solo, clean and "shit tone"
then different banks per song so it is all tempo matched.


----------



## Akhenat0n

I would like to try something similar, if not the same. What I exactly want is to connect my HD500 with the Kemper so that I can use the pedal to manipulate the pitch glide effect. How should I connect the two? I supose it is pretty simple but still....


----------



## jerm

lewis said:


> anyone try the new Tesseract Sonder album profiles that Acle put up?


Got a link?


----------



## lewis

jerm said:


> Got a link?



http://www.aclekahney.com/kemper-sonder-profile-pack/


----------



## Smoked Porter

lewis said:


> so my bands bassist left meaning the HD Pro and floor board that I own he was using, is free again.
> 
> Thinking of running the POD HD PRO 4 cable method with my kemper for extra effects.
> Now, i dont own the Kemper remote but do own the Line 6 FBV shortboard that works with the pod HD
> 
> is there a way to set them all up together so that changing a "preset" on the HD's floor controller, also changes amp sounds on the kemper? maybe midi thru the 2 together etc?
> Certain effects like delays etc I will want the kemper to have so there is trails when switching (the HD does not have this) but other effects for infront of the amp i prefer whats on the POD (like the whammy/pitch glide and the boosts etc)
> plus the editor/software could come in handy.
> 
> would need just 4 patches a time.
> Rhythm, solo, clean and "shit tone"
> then different banks per song so it is all tempo matched.



Man, I'm not hating or anything, and I don't think what you're asking is even the craziest example so far, but you might the be the king of convoluted rigs on this site


----------



## lewis

Smoked Porter said:


> Man, I'm not hating or anything, and I don't think what you're asking is even the craziest example so far, but you might the be the king of convoluted rigs on this site


I swear half the time i conjure up an idea that technology cant even do haha.

i just want simple amp sounds and switching between 2 devices but it always seems like im trying to create Skynet haha


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Smoked Porter said:


> Man, I'm not hating or anything, and I don't think what you're asking is even the craziest example so far, but you might the be the king of convoluted rigs on this site





lewis said:


> I swear half the time i conjure up an idea that technology cant even do haha.
> 
> i just want simple amp sounds and switching between 2 devices but it always seems like im trying to create Skynet haha



If the Line 6 Helix could do it, I'd have one of those controlling my Axe-Fx + Kemper rig. That would be convoluted.


----------



## DudeManBrother

@lewis have you considered just selling the HD pro and floor board and grabbing a simple midi floor board like the FCB1010? I can’t remember any Pod HD effect I thought was better than the Kemper effects.


----------



## takotakumi

Forgot to post this, but I recently acquired a MIDI Mongoose to change presets and it's the best
footswitch for people like me who want something small, easy to program, and looks neat
They're currently back in stock, but when I tried getting one for the past months it was soldout or extremely hard to find.

It even fits the back cavity of the kemper 














IMG_20180507_002714



__ takotakumi
__ May 14, 2018



MIDI MONGOOSE KPA


----------



## lewis

DudeManBrother said:


> @lewis have you considered just selling the HD pro and floor board and grabbing a simple midi floor board like the FCB1010? I can’t remember any Pod HD effect I thought was better than the Kemper effects.


pitch glide and things like Octo reverbs for me are better on the Pod imo.
Wah is probably better too but I havent tried that.

Im getting tired of flipping gear though. If I can just utilise what I own currently as I want, without the hassle of trying to sell it before buying something different yet again, then I would rather that personally.


----------



## takotakumi

Anybody know is there is some sort of hidden "filter" or "synth" sound on the built-in ones from the kemper?
Trying to get that synth sound before I invest in a real pedal :v
I tried looking yesterday but had no luck


----------



## lewis

right, got my HD Pro connected up to my Kemper yesterday. How Im running it is IN FRONT of the Kemper for infront of amp effects like boosts/choruses and the Whammy.
And Im still using the Kempers post amp effects delays/verb etc so I get trails etc.

so atm its:
Guitar > Pod HD Pro input > L Mono out > kemper rear input > L main out > poweramp > cab

Pod HD Midi out > Kemper Midi in

the whammy divebomb effect sounds great infront of the kemper and its going well.
but what I could NOT figure out yesterday is what to set the HD Pro midi settings to so that it would communicate with the Kemper properly.

I want my HD pro effects preset switching to also change amp sounds on the kemper in performance mode.

This is what options I have available to me in HD Pro edit software for midi -




so anyone have any clue what I need to set this to so it can communicate with the Kemper and change performance sounds?

Thanks


----------



## Akhenat0n

@lewis - how should I connect the Kemper to the POD to monitor and to record through the POD properly since I've been using it as my audio interface as well. Practically I want to hear the sound same as through the Kempers Headphone Output. Any advice should be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## DudeManBrother

So I have been using my own mk IV, Uber, Archon, 5150, and 50 Cal + profiles for a while now and have been happy for the most part; except I haven’t found a perfect mic placement/technique for the cab sounds. I can get it to sound pretty good through my PA; but then it’s too muffled and boxy out of a 412 cab (cab sim off) or I get it nice and tight through my cab; but it’s too shrill and has subtle digital artifacts that I can sometimes here. 

I decided to grab the metal pack from Guido’s site (guidorist dot com) at €32 for around 30 profiles. I’ve read good things about his profiling abilities and, while I ended up only really liking the Diezels from the pack, they are stellar. I picked my favorite Hagen and VH4 profile to play around with. They sound identical from PA to real cab, which is incredible. I will toy with moving some of his cabs to my personal profiles and messaging further with the other profiles from the pack; but it was pretty cool to just be able to flip through them and instantly be able to use it live at a show with minimal tweaking and have my ideal tone. 

I read that he released a little pack free for DL in the Kemper site, so I’m going to check that out as well, but I’d recommend checking out his Hagen or VH4 pack from his website. I think it’s like 5 quid for all his profiles for one amp and 2 for an individual profile. I wouldn’t agonize over which amp (Age vs V4) either. They are so similar in tone. In real amps I prefer the Herbert to the Hagen and VH4 but in the profile world they all sound nearly identical.


----------



## jerm

^what uberschall do you have? any chance of sharing your profiles?


----------



## Akhenat0n

For me personally, Laboga Mr HECTOR (SinMix Free Collection) is the most brutal modern high gain amp Ive ever heard. It just slays and growls, check it out if you havent already, its called SinMix MRP Hector. What a beast.


----------



## DudeManBrother

jerm said:


> ^what uberschall do you have? any chance of sharing your profiles?


It’s the 120w EL34 Rev. Blue. My drummer has my Kemper in the van at his house so I can’t pull the profiles until we practice again next week, but yeah you can PM me with your email and I’d send some over, once I can load them onto my USB and into my computer


----------



## arasys

DudeManBrother said:


> I read that he released a little pack free for DL in the Kemper site, so I’m going to check that out as well



Definitely give them a try, decided to spend the day at home thanks to those Marshall profiles that came with the free pack


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tried guido's free pack and the bogner profiles are pretty great. most of the profiles in the free pack are good (except for the friedman and engl powerball profiles).
I'm a big fan of pete turley's fortin jvm/baron m100 profiles right now, they kick serious ass.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I forgot about the Marshall profiles until you guys mentioned them. There are maybe 4 in the pack I bought. A JVM and an 800, and one of them was an absolute dream tone for solos. I can’t wait to get my Kemper back to mess with them some more


----------



## takotakumi

Just got this email from Kemper, is this anything serious?

*ACTION REQUIRED*
*PLEASE CONFIRM YOUR PROFILER NEWSLETTER SUBSCRIPTION*


You may have heard about the new General Data Protection Regulation ("GDPR"), that comes into effect at the end of May. To help comply with GDPR consent requirements, we need you to confirm that you would like to receive emails from us. We have plans to send you product information and news as well software update notifications.

Please update your subscription settings now to keep hearing from us in the future.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

takotakumi said:


> Just got this email from Kemper, is this anything serious?
> 
> *ACTION REQUIRED*
> *PLEASE CONFIRM YOUR PROFILER NEWSLETTER SUBSCRIPTION*
> 
> 
> You may have heard about the new General Data Protection Regulation ("GDPR"), that comes into effect at the end of May. To help comply with GDPR consent requirements, we need you to confirm that you would like to receive emails from us. We have plans to send you product information and news as well software update notifications.
> 
> Please update your subscription settings now to keep hearing from us in the future.


nah, a lot of sites are doing that. I got the same thing from kazrog.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Yeah it’s just a new regulation to reduce spamming emails. I’d expect to see more of these in the coming months. It is nice that you can opt out of web based product placement with this too.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Doing it this week fellas...got a line on a rack, damn good price, gonna pull the trigger.

Got a ton of free profiles, mostly down tuned sludge metal type stuff already lined up in RM, the Black Stymphalian is on my radar and I might grab his MKIV and Recto packs later today, grabbed Kosten's 5150 just for the cab (I've been doing a lot of back reading in this thread lol) and the Josh Middleton stuff is intriguing but spendy before I know what I like and don't before the thing even gets here. 

Any others I NEED? This is all home recording stuff, nothing needed for live as I'm not gigging anymore, like pretty much ever. Guitars are either EMG 81 or PRS McCarty loaded.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

steinmetzify said:


> Doing it this week fellas...got a line on a rack, damn good price, gonna pull the trigger.
> 
> Got a ton of free profiles, mostly down tuned sludge metal type stuff already lined up in RM, the Black Stymphalian is on my radar and I might grab his MKIV and Recto packs later today, grabbed Kosten's 5150 just for the cab (I've been doing a lot of back reading in this thread lol) and the Josh Middleton stuff is intriguing but spendy before I know what I like and don't before the thing even gets here.
> 
> Any others I NEED? This is all home recording stuff, nothing needed for live as I'm not gigging anymore, like pretty much ever. Guitars are either EMG 81 or PRS McCarty loaded.


Warm Chord Music and Thumas on the rig exchange have some really great free profiles, same with Pete Turley. I'd say just keep grabbing free stuff off the rig exchange unless there's a specific amp sound you want.


----------



## Steinmetzify

KnightBrolaire said:


> Warm Chord Music and Thumas on the rig exchange have some really great free profiles, same with Pete Turley. I'd say just keep grabbing free stuff off the rig exchange unless there's a specific amp sound you want.



After some Pittbull profiles, most likely grab SinMix’s pack if I dig on his free stuff. 

Inversely, anything paid I should stay away from that just sucks?

Grabbed a few ChopTones patches when I had the AxeII and just hated em, are their Kemper profiles any better?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

steinmetzify said:


> After some Pittbull profiles, most likely grab SinMix’s pack if I dig on his free stuff.
> 
> Inversely, anything paid I should stay away from that just sucks?
> 
> Grabbed a few ChopTones patches when I had the AxeII and just hated em, are their Kemper profiles any better?


choptones are only good if you use good IRs ime. Sinmix makes probably the best high gain profiles out there, though pete turley and cililab also make excellent stuff imo. I love Sinmix's Pitbull, Archon, Krank REV1, MKIV and JP2C profiles. I ended up replacing the majority of my profiles with stuff from sinmix/cililab/pete turley because they're consistently good.
Stay away from MattFig's high gain stuff, it sucks. The STL Jon Deiley/Andy James profiles suck too. Ampfactory sucks for high gain stuff.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Appreciate ya homie...anyone else that wants to weigh in on this, feel free.

Thanks Knight!


----------



## Quitty

I sort-of concur. 
I wasn't impressed with the Choptones stuff i got, although i'm not sure why. It's a shit-ton of profiles that cover a lot of ground, but...

AmpFactory's high-gain stuff is not for metal-heads. It could be awesome for really dirty, sludgy stuff, though.

In general, i'd steer away from paid profiles at first. There's so much good stuff to be had for free that there's real benefit to taking it slow and learning what you can do with a limited amount of profiles before ear-fatigue sets in.

Oh, and welcome to the club


----------



## Smoked Porter

@steinmetzify Choptones blows, judging by their free profiles, and their obnoxious, spammy advertising makes me not want to give them money anyway. I think you'll be really happy with the Black Stymphalian Mark IV pack. Deadlight Studios makes some of my favorite paid profiles, and they have a free pack and additional freebies on the rig exchange.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Smoked Porter said:


> @steinmetzify Choptones blows, judging by their free profiles, and their obnoxious, spammy advertising makes me not want to give them money anyway. I think you'll be really happy with the Black Stymphalian Mark IV pack. Deadlight Studios makes some of my favorite paid profiles, and they have a free pack and additional freebies on the rig exchange.



Nice man, thanks for the heads up on Deadlight and the reassurance on BS.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ok so I got it...I’ve got everything connected, I’m previewing rigs etc....noob question.

I have local files, I’ve created sub folders for the profile packs I’ve bought, how do I get those into the Kemper? I’ve managed to do a couple just copying and pasting, but damn, that’s gonna take forever, there’s gotta be a bulk move.

Also, how do I ditch the factory rigs? All I want on there for now are the ones I’ve DLed or bought.

Thanks Kemper doods


----------



## KnightBrolaire

steinmetzify said:


> Ok so I got it...I’ve got everything connected, I’m previewing rigs etc....noob question.
> 
> I have local files, I’ve created sub folders for the profile packs I’ve bought, how do I get those into the Kemper? I’ve managed to do a couple just copying and pasting, but damn, that’s gonna take forever, there’s gotta be a bulk move.
> 
> Also, how do I ditch the factory rigs? All I want on there for now are the ones I’ve DLed or bought.
> 
> Thanks Kemper doods


download the kemper rig manager for bulk editing/deleting.
you can delete profiles on the kemper itself but it's kind of annoying. you have to select the profile and delete them individually.
if you just want to add a bunch of profiles you can use a usb stick that you copied/pasted the files into and then export them to the kemper. There'll be a button that says external storage when the kemper is on, push it and import them.


----------



## takotakumi

Got an odd problem.
I remember updating the rig manager the other day and I noticed this week that when I connect the Profiler to the computer,
the usb sound will ring but it will not show on the Rig Manager. I tried updating to the latest OS from the download section
but I guess it's up to date cause I put the usb and it won't update. Any ideas why this is happening?


----------



## Steinmetzify

KnightBrolaire said:


> download the kemper rig manager for bulk editing/deleting.
> you can delete profiles on the kemper itself but it's kind of annoying. you have to select the profile and delete them individually.
> if you just want to add a bunch of profiles you can use a usb stick that you copied/pasted the files into and then export them to the kemper. There'll be a button that says external storage when the kemper is on, push it and import them.



Got rig manager last night, was using it to preview profiles but couldn’t figure out how to drag/drop them from rig manager into the Kemper. Did a couple by copying/pasting but that was a pain. I’ll hunt around and find a USB stick and do it that way if there’s no alternative. 

Thanks man!


----------



## Akhenat0n

steinmetzify said:


> Got rig manager last night, was using it to preview profiles but couldn’t figure out how to drag/drop them from rig manager into the Kemper. Did a couple by copying/pasting but that was a pain. I’ll hunt around and find a USB stick and do it that way if there’s no alternative.
> 
> Thanks man!



You need to go to File --> Import Rigs

Then select as much rigs (profiles) as you want and just import them.


----------



## takotakumi

steinmetzify said:


> Got rig manager last night, was using it to preview profiles but couldn’t figure out how to drag/drop them from rig manager into the Kemper. Did a couple by copying/pasting but that was a pain. I’ll hunt around and find a USB stick and do it that way if there’s no alternative.
> 
> Thanks man!


I select the profiles I want to import and drag them to the "Profiler" on the left, just be sure not to drag over some other folders as it starts displaying them and gets messy hehe


----------



## Steinmetzify

So those new Josh Middleton profiles are dope...really dig that he included some bass profiles too.


----------



## DudeManBrother

takotakumi said:


> Got an odd problem.
> I remember updating the rig manager the other day and I noticed this week that when I connect the Profiler to the computer,
> the usb sound will ring but it will not show on the Rig Manager. I tried updating to the latest OS from the download section
> but I guess it's up to date cause I put the usb and it won't update. Any ideas why this is happening?


They were talking about this on the Kemper forum. I guess something is oddball with the update and windows 7-10 from what I read. Might want to downgrade to the last software until it gets sorted out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wwpvrr4oayge5u9/medley_patriot_mkivD4_sinmix.flac?dl=0
I recorded some riffs with sinmix's mk iv profiles and some v30 IRs.


----------



## lewis

steinmetzify said:


> So those new Josh Middleton profiles are dope...really dig that he included some bass profiles too.


this is great to hear.
I planned to pick these up in June.
Would you say they are an improvement over the first pack because they seem to be based on the demos he is doing.


----------



## Steinmetzify

lewis said:


> this is great to hear.
> I planned to pick these up in June.
> Would you say they are an improvement over the first pack because they seem to be based on the demos he is doing.



Dude I just got the Kemper a few days ago; had heard the demos and knew I wanted these; I don’t have the 1st pack to compare them to, sorry.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

lewis said:


> this is great to hear.
> I planned to pick these up in June.
> Would you say they are an improvement over the first pack because they seem to be based on the demos he is doing.



2nd pack has an entirely different feel imo but I think they're both great. I'd start with the second pack though because they're "easier to play"
I left a bit of a review somewhere here in this thread of the first pack.

The stuff Josh Middleton puts out is very consistent within the pack from amp to amp unlike a lot of other profile creators. I have some other stuff and volumes are all over the place, some amp packs suck fidelity-wise and others don't. I can't justify buying from many other profile makers given Josh's work.


----------



## Dead-Pan




----------



## Steinmetzify

Unity volume levels across profile packs? Is this a possible thing without going through every single profile? 

I dig the volume levels on the JTM stuff, and I’d like the rest of what I have to match. Can do?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

steinmetzify said:


> Unity volume levels across profile packs? Is this a possible thing without going through every single profile?
> 
> I dig the volume levels on the JTM stuff, and I’d like the rest of what I have to match. Can do?



Pack 1 of the JTM was lower than most of my other profiles. Best to raise volume on those a bit.
There's no batch way of doing such. Huge drawback of the Kemper right now.
There's an unofficial editor but you'll need actual MIDI cables to use it afaik.


----------



## StefanWest

Smoked Porter said:


> @steinmetzify Choptones blows, judging by their free profiles, and their obnoxious, spammy advertising makes me not want to give them money anyway. I think you'll be really happy with the Black Stymphalian Mark IV pack. Deadlight Studios makes some of my favorite paid profiles, and they have a free pack and additional freebies on the rig exchange.


The Stymphalian profiles are awesome.
I also really like the Lasse Lasseter profiles. 
All the stltones are great.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StefanWest said:


> The Stymphalian profiles are awesome.
> I also really like the Lasse Lasseter profiles.
> All the stltones are great.


I tried the jon deiley and andy james packs from stl and they were trash. They took a lot of tweaking to sound decent.
Stymphalian's MKIV pack is good, but not as good as cililab or sinmix's imo.
Lasse has some awesome profiles. I'm pretty partial to Bombed,Hard Hitter Jotun and Mean Bastard.


----------



## lewis

Dan from Reampzone has gotten his hands on a Randall Satan.
His Satan + Fortin 33 profiles sound absolutely unreal. Best high gain tones Ive had yet and the best bit, is its literally plug and play. I got away with leaving the EQ and gain default and just changing my poweramp presence and resonance knobs to EQ it to the "room".

Havent tried em direct to P.A yet, but going into my Randall T2 for power and then into my 4x12, it was beast!.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Haven’t tried Reampzone yet, will give em a shot. Thanks!

EDIT: can’t find em, and apparently he’s been banned from the Kemper forum?


----------



## lewis

steinmetzify said:


> Haven’t tried Reampzone yet, will give em a shot. Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: can’t find em, and apparently he’s been banned from the Kemper forum?


no idea. I heard Sinmix got banned too and many consider him the best so I wouldnt worry too much about that.
Tones are tones haha

here is his website anyway - 

https://reampzone.com/

masssssssssive array of Amps.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

@steinmetzify you should join the kemper fb group, sinmix and lots of other profilers put free stuff up there faster than they do in the forums.
Reampzone's dual recto and archon packs are pretty good.


----------



## takotakumi

Has anyone used tonecrate before? 

https://www.tonecrate.com/check-out

Brody from Rivers of Nihil is sharing his tone on there.
Seems to be a subscription service where you get different tones per month


----------



## KnightBrolaire

takotakumi said:


> Has anyone used tonecrate before?
> 
> https://www.tonecrate.com/check-out
> 
> Brody from Rivers of Nihil is sharing his tone on there.
> Seems to be a subscription service where you get different tones per month


His mkiv profiles were alright. His marshall and morgan profiles were solid


----------



## Smoked Porter

takotakumi said:


> Has anyone used tonecrate before?
> 
> https://www.tonecrate.com/check-out
> 
> Brody from Rivers of Nihil is sharing his tone on there.
> Seems to be a subscription service where you get different tones per month



It seems like a great way to waste money. Some things just don't need to be made into a subscription service.
/grouchy old man rant


----------



## lewis

Smoked Porter said:


> It seems like a great way to waste money. Some things just don't need to be made into a subscription service.
> /grouchy old man rant


all these tones are starting to sound the same too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Smoked Porter said:


> It seems like a great way to waste money. Some things just don't need to be made into a subscription service.
> /grouchy old man rant


They give out free profiles every month. That's how i tried their mkiv,marshall and morgan profiles


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> They give out free profiles every month. That's how i tried their mkiv,marshall and morgan profiles



I think you're thinking of ProfileCrate which is the free service from ToneJunkie.
https://www.profilecrate.com/


----------



## ReampZone

lewis said:


> Dan from Reampzone has gotten his hands on a Randall Satan.
> His Satan + Fortin 33 profiles sound absolutely unreal. Best high gain tones Ive had yet and the best bit, is its literally plug and play. I got away with leaving the EQ and gain default and just changing my poweramp presence and resonance knobs to EQ it to the "room".
> 
> Havent tried em direct to P.A yet, but going into my Randall T2 for power and then into my 4x12, it was beast!.



The satan is one mean amp.


----------



## jerm

ReampZone said:


> The satan is one mean amp.


Can't wait for your to release the pack!

Reampzone makes some of the best high gain profiles out there. Sinmix is a dick, don't buy his shit.


----------



## lewis

jerm said:


> Can't wait for your to release the pack!
> 
> Reampzone makes some of the best high gain profiles out there. *Sinmix is a dick, don't buy his shit*.



agree with this. Seems such a prick online with run ins ive had with him.
now he hates on the kemper because he went axe fx, yet its thanks to the kemper and kemper users that he is able to fund all this stuff


----------



## Smoked Porter

steinmetzify said:


> Haven’t tried Reampzone yet, will give em a shot. Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: can’t find em, and apparently he’s been banned from the Kemper forum?



The Kemper forum is a hive of fucking weirdos, that goes for the mods and posters. I try to avoid it unless looking for specific info.


----------



## jerm

lewis said:


> agree with this. Seems such a prick online with run ins ive had with him.
> now he hates on the kemper because he went axe fx, yet its thanks to the kemper and kemper users that he is able to fund all this stuff


Yup, he's just so obnoxious. Reampzone definitely is the man to buy from. I also really like Deadlight Studios and Origin Audio.


----------



## lewis

jerm said:


> Yup, he's just so obnoxious. Reampzone definitely is the man to buy from. I also really like Deadlight Studios and Origin Audio.


Ive just spotted him telling a dude that basically any bass vst sounds better than the kemper in a mix.
Sigh....


----------



## ReampZone

lewis said:


> Ive just spotted him telling a dude that basically any bass vst sounds better than the kemper in a mix.
> Sigh....



I use to be good friends with him and for the most part he is a nice guy or was but ultimately he ended up blocking me so any of his current stuff I cannot see nor comment on but he is quite rude but that's just his humour . Does he mean any BASS VST vs KEMPER PROFILE (Bass) in the mix?


----------



## lewis

ReampZone said:


> I use to be good friends with him and for the most part he is a nice guy or was but ultimately he ended up blocking me so any of his current stuff I cannot see nor comment on but he is quite rude but that's just his humour . Does he mean any BASS VST vs KEMPER PROFILE (Bass) in the mix?


I believe thats what he meant yeh mate 
Just came across like yet another dig at the kemper.


----------



## takotakumi

jerm said:


> Yup, he's just so obnoxious. Reampzone definitely is the man to buy from. I also really like Deadlight Studios and Origin Audio.


I cringe every time he posts screenshots of him calling other Profile sites or users "pussy" cause he thinks he's badass or better than them idk.


----------



## Decapitated

Smoked Porter said:


> The Kemper forum is a hive of fucking weirdos, that goes for the mods and posters. I try to avoid it unless looking for specific info.



It is a strange place at times. Part of it may be how the site is set up. It feels so outdated to me (my opinion). There are some good posters over there, but it depends on the topic. Oh, and sorta on topic, I really like Cililab 6505 profiles. Good stuff, IMO.


----------



## protest

So I might be selling a couple amps for vet bills, and I'm thinking about picking up a Kemper once I recoup some money instead of buying the amps back. I figure there's probably a bunch of Recto profiles out there so I don't have to worry about that, but are there any really good Herbert or Lone Star ones floating around? How does the Kemper mimic the low end push of the Herbert?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

protest said:


> So I might be selling a couple amps for vet bills, and I'm thinking about picking up a Kemper once I recoup some money instead of buying the amps back. I figure there's probably a bunch of Recto profiles out there so I don't have to worry about that, but are there any really good Herbert or Lone Star ones floating around? How does the Kemper mimic the low end push of the Herbert?


There are tons of mesa profiles out there. I've def seen lone star and herbert profiles on the rig exchange


----------



## DudeManBrother

Get a Kemper and profile that KSR Juno when it ships to you 

There are some very high quality Diezel profiles in general. For me, the gain structure is pretty similar across the Herbert, Hagen, and VH4; but the difference in feel between them is apparent in real life. 

Through the Kemper it’s not really translated. They all respond similar and sound a lot alike. With my Mesa 2:90 it absolutely retains the low end thump, and through a good PA they sound convincing (depending on profile). With my ISP Stealth into a 412: tonally it’s great, but the low end doesn’t quite translate as convincingly. Poweramp tone/feel vs convenience/weight is another topic I suppose.


----------



## protest

Well you convinced me. I got one. If anyone is interested in a Herbert, Lone Star, or Tremoverb let me know lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

protest said:


> Well you convinced me. I got one. If anyone is interested in a Herbert, Lone Star, or Tremoverb let me know lol.


 nvm


----------



## Steinmetzify

protest said:


> Well you convinced me. I got one. If anyone is interested in a Herbert, Lone Star, or Tremoverb let me know lol.





Was gonna flip you a Herbert clip after work but I guess there’s no need lol

Congrats man, hope ya dig it. You need some stuff let me know.


----------



## protest

steinmetzify said:


> Was gonna flip you a Herbert clip after work but I guess there’s no need lol
> 
> Congrats man, hope ya dig it. You need some stuff let me know.



Haha yeah I don't waste time. And thanks man, I'm guitar technology illiterate so I'm probably gonna bug the shit out of you


----------



## Steinmetzify

protest said:


> Haha yeah I don't waste time. And thanks man, I'm guitar technology illiterate so I'm probably gonna bug the shit out of you



No worries man, everybody here was cool as shit when I had questions, I’ll do the same.


----------



## SloeGin

Anyone have experience with the profiles from *Josh Middleton* from _Sylosis_ ?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yeah there’s a few guys here that have both packs; I grabbed the 2nd one a couple weeks ago and really dig it.


----------



## Matt Ress

Not sure if this is the right place for this question. I'm wondering if there is someone from London who has Kemper and would be OK for me to pop in and test? I'm mostly interested in powered + guitar cab, but would also be interested how it sounds with studio monitors. Thanks!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

SloeGin said:


> Anyone have experience with the profiles from *Josh Middleton* from _Sylosis_ ?




Just from my personal experience with the sets

1st pack, amazing
2nd pack, more amazing

Too compressed? Not "lively" enough or "feel right"? Then disable his EQs and it sounds like an amazing profile still yet. These are mix-ready and will sound like such. Disable to the EQs as needed if you want just a normal unprocessed amp sound.


----------



## lewis

LeviathanKiller said:


> Just from my personal experience with the sets
> 
> 1st pack, amazing
> 2nd pack, more amazing
> 
> Too compressed? Not "lively" enough or "feel right"? Then disable his EQs and it sounds like an amazing profile still yet. These are mix-ready and will sound like such. Disable to the EQs as needed if you want just a normal unprocessed amp sound.



This!
Studio keep the eq on, live turn it off.

I NEEEEED Pack 2 because i can tell its better than pack 1 just from the clips.


----------



## Flappydoodle

I have a question for you Kemper owners

So, if you listen to the tones in Josh's video, and you buy the pack, and plug in your own guitar, how similar is the final sound you get?

I've been through this sort of thing before with software like BIAS, Amplitube etc where I see a Youtube guy demo'ing some presets, but when I download them, my tone sounds nothing like it. I'm wondering if the Kemper is different/better in that respect?


----------



## Quitty

Flappydoodle said:


> I'm wondering if the Kemper is different/better in that respect?


I don't think this is the software's fault.

Sound is very subjective and very reactive; having a vibrating, acoustically audible guitar on you while you play makes a big difference to the sound compared to playing it back.
Also interface IO quality, input gain, post-processing and yes - also the guitar, make a huge difference even if you're playing the exact same thing - and you're likely not. This will likely also happen with the Kemper.

I think it's significantly better than both BIAS and Amplitube, and i've had all three and a bunch more - but i'm not sure it would instantly solve your problem.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Flappydoodle said:


> I have a question for you Kemper owners
> 
> So, if you listen to the tones in Josh's video, and you buy the pack, and plug in your own guitar, how similar is the final sound you get?
> 
> I've been through this sort of thing before with software like BIAS, Amplitube etc where I see a Youtube guy demo'ing some presets, but when I download them, my tone sounds nothing like it. I'm wondering if the Kemper is different/better in that respect?



Dude it's literally NEVER going to be like that.....the profiles sound good, but you're using them alone with zero studio processing, not in the mix, no bass etc...

Lot of those videos are quadtracked, mix done up, lot of EQ on the final product, bass included...they're not videos designed to show you what they sound like out of the box, they're there to show you what they CAN sound like.

That being said, these profiles are great....recording 2-4 tracks, adding bass into the mix, doing all the normal EQ stuff after you're done recording and they're great.

EDIT: just saw the vid posted above.....if you're talking about the raw tones where he's demoing the pack, then yeah, those are the tones I'm getting. It's pretty close to what he's using tho...I have a Horizon with a Fishman Modern in it...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Flappydoodle said:


> I have a question for you Kemper owners
> 
> So, if you listen to the tones in Josh's video, and you buy the pack, and plug in your own guitar, how similar is the final sound you get?
> 
> I've been through this sort of thing before with software like BIAS, Amplitube etc where I see a Youtube guy demo'ing some presets, but when I download them, my tone sounds nothing like it. I'm wondering if the Kemper is different/better in that respect?



Exactly? No, because I don't the riffs that he's using and such. With my Fishman Modern equipped guitar, it's really really close. Close enough for me to say, yeah that's a match within reason given the other differences between my playing and his recording. I've tried other things like BIAS and experienced disappointment because it was nothing like how it was demoed. Josh's presets are advertised honestly. imo


----------



## protest

Hey so if I wanted to make a direct profile of my amps to play through a power amp and cab, would I do:

Guitar > Kemper Input > Kemper Direct Out > Amp Input > Speaker Out > Torpedo Live > Line Out > Kemper Return ?

If I wanted to capture the impedance curve of my cabs rather than the Torpedo would I do:

Guitar > Kemper Input > Kemper Direct Out > Amp Input > Speaker Out > Torpedo Live > Thru to Cab, Line Out > Kemper Return ?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

protest said:


> Hey so if I wanted to make a direct profile of my amps to play through a power amp and cab, would I do:
> 
> Guitar > Kemper Input > Kemper Direct Out > Amp Input > Speaker Out > Torpedo Live > Line Out > Kemper Return ?
> 
> If I wanted to capture the impedance curve of my cabs rather than the Torpedo would I do:
> 
> Guitar > Kemper Input > Kemper Direct Out > Amp Input > Speaker Out > Torpedo Live > Thru to Cab, Line Out > Kemper Return ?


check pg18
https://www.kemper-amps.com/downloads/5/User-Manuals


----------



## Flappydoodle

Quitty said:


> I don't think this is the software's fault.
> 
> Sound is very subjective and very reactive; having a vibrating, acoustically audible guitar on you while you play makes a big difference to the sound compared to playing it back.
> Also interface IO quality, input gain, post-processing and yes - also the guitar, make a huge difference even if you're playing the exact same thing - and you're likely not. This will likely also happen with the Kemper.
> 
> I think it's significantly better than both BIAS and Amplitube, and i've had all three and a bunch more - but i'm not sure it would instantly solve your problem.



Understood. But with the Kemper, it's literally just guitar into the device, right? I would imagine that cuts down the variables (interface, input gain etc) compared to something like BIAS.



steinmetzify said:


> Dude it's literally NEVER going to be like that.....the profiles sound good, but you're using them alone with zero studio processing, not in the mix, no bass etc...
> 
> Lot of those videos are quadtracked, mix done up, lot of EQ on the final product, bass included...they're not videos designed to show you what they sound like out of the box, they're there to show you what they CAN sound like.
> 
> That being said, these profiles are great....recording 2-4 tracks, adding bass into the mix, doing all the normal EQ stuff after you're done recording and they're great.
> 
> EDIT: just saw the vid posted above.....if you're talking about the raw tones where he's demoing the pack, then yeah, those are the tones I'm getting. It's pretty close to what he's using tho...I have a Horizon with a Fishman Modern in it...



Haha, yep I'm talking about the raw tone demos he does.

Great to hear that they sound similar. 



LeviathanKiller said:


> Exactly? No, because I don't the riffs that he's using and such. With my Fishman Modern equipped guitar, it's really really close. Close enough for me to say, yeah that's a match within reason given the other differences between my playing and his recording. I've tried other things like BIAS and experienced disappointment because it was nothing like how it was demoed. Josh's presets are advertised honestly. imo



Sounds good, thanks.

I remember trying to use Ola Englund's BIAS preset and it sounded TERRIBLE. Absolutely nothing like the Youtube demo he posted - even using the same interface (Apogee) and same pickup (EMG81).


----------



## protest

Ok thanks. So it looks like second method would be the preferred way of doing it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Flappydoodle said:


> So, if you listen to the tones in Josh's video, and you buy the pack, and plug in your own guitar, how similar is the final sound you get?



That was my problem with the Kemper and all modellers really. Every SinMix pack I tried along with the Keith, Ola and most of the Lasse Lammert pack just didn't work my guitars or sound anything like their demos. If I was to get a Kemper again I'd get my own profiles made in a studio so they'd be tailored made to my guitars. That way you could get them EQ'd for regular playing and studio.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Lorcan Ward said:


> That was my problem with the Kemper and all modellers really. Every SinMix pack I tried along with the Keith, Ola and most of the Lasse Lammert pack just didn't work my guitars or sound anything like their demos. If I was to get a Kemper again I'd get my own profiles made in a studio so they'd be tailored made to my guitars. That way you could get them EQ'd for regular playing and studio.



Seems crazy really because none of them are using unusual setups. For the raw tone demos, it's just a guitar into the Kemper. Ola with Duncan pickups, Lasse usually with an ESP with EMG 81... all very generic, easily replicable stuff. I don't really understand how there can be so much variance.

Maybe it really is the case that a lot of the tone is in the player...

This is the main thing holding me back from a Kemper. I've played with them before and always felt a bit "meh", and I wondered if commercial packs were any better. But I can see it being just another never ending journey of constantly trying/buying new profile packs and never finding "the one".


----------



## DudeManBrother

I think doing your own profiles is the way to go. I think they do alter tone wise with different setups. For example: I was setting up my FCB1010 for one of my own Uberschall profiles, and decided to plug my actual Uber in to hear if there’s noticeable a difference. I had done the profiles with my 7 string with BKP Aftermath’s; but use the profile with my Padalka 6 with hybrid Duncan/Fokin pickups. To get the profile sounding like my Uber; I had to alter the Definition and Treble settings to get close. (To whoever got a few profiles from me to try: Uberschall 3 I reduced the Definition to 8.3 and treble back to <0.0> and it sounds better to me with my 6er) but if I plug my 7 used for profiling back in, then the initial settings are better.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Flappydoodle said:


> This is the main thing holding me back from a Kemper. I've played with them before and always felt a bit "meh", and I wondered if commercial packs were any better. But I can see it being just another never ending journey of constantly trying/buying new profile packs and never finding "the one".



If you've used one before and you're seriously 'meh' on it then skip it.....for me, I really like all the packs I've bought (3 lol), but I was looking for specific tones...I've also gotten some really good freebies from the RE and have a total of 42 rigs in my Kemper...out of room for 1000.

I went down the rabbit hole when I had the AxeII on tones and presets and IRs; the never ending journey you mentioned is over forever. I might buy 1-2 more profile packs in the whole time I own this thing, and that's only if they're done by people I already have packs from or trust for good tones.


----------



## Matt Ress

I had have the same problems with BIAS (and other amp sims) sound not being anywhere near to what was advertised/presented. I find almost all patches/tones insanely fizzy, with almost no "chunk" in them.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Lorcan Ward said:


> That was my problem with the Kemper and all modellers really. Every SinMix pack I tried along with the Keith, Ola and most of the Lasse Lammert pack just didn't work my guitars or sound anything like their demos. If I was to get a Kemper again I'd get my own profiles made in a studio so they'd be tailored made to my guitars. That way you could get them EQ'd for regular playing and studio.



Just buy the guitar and pickups they use


----------



## takotakumi

So yesterday I plugged my kemper into my PC to try some profiles and got a notification on the Rig Manager that
there was a new OS update, and to my surprise it proceeded to download it and install it via the computer 
Is this something new or has it been there for a while? I remember all the OS updates telling you that USB was the only way :0


----------



## Quitty

takotakumi said:


> ...
> Is this something new or has it been there for a while?
> ...


Yep. Around a year now.
They _are _making progress on the usability front. Slowly.


----------



## protest

takotakumi said:


> So yesterday I plugged my kemper into my PC to try some profiles and got a notification on the Rig Manager that
> there was a new OS update, and to my surprise it proceeded to download it and install it via the computer
> Is this something new or has it been there for a while? I remember all the OS updates telling you that USB was the only way :0



That's interesting. When I plugged my Kemper in the other day I got an update notice too, but the install instructions said to use an empty USB drive to move the file from my comp to the KPA.


----------



## Dead-Pan

What do you guys think of this tone? Doing some experimenting :

https://soundcloud.com/livereadyprofiles/lrs-hbe-s1-mav30-x5-test


----------



## DudeManBrother

Dead-Pan said:


> What do you guys think of this tone? Doing some experimenting :
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/livereadyprofiles/lrs-hbe-s1-mav30-x5-test


Was that a “mav30” as in a Boogie Maveric? Sounds mean as hell, and I like the -in the room- presence and punch you were able to capture.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Looks like a new update has spring reverb finally. Based on a 1963 Fender tank, but looks like it’s very adjustable. Long overdue; but if it sounds great then well worth the wait.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

any good recommendations for IRs? I'm thinking about grabbing the ownhammer IRs and already have Sinmix's set (which have some great ones and some shit ones).


----------



## Dead-Pan

DudeManBrother said:


> Was that a “mav30” as in a Boogie Maveric? Sounds mean as hell, and I like the -in the room- presence and punch you were able to capture.


Thanks, this is a Marshall Vintage, basically a V30 but a little brighter. Good for el34 amps.


----------



## Dead-Pan

KnightBrolaire said:


> any good recommendations for IRs? I'm thinking about grabbing the ownhammer IRs and already have Sinmix's set (which have some great ones and some shit ones).


Be warned of irs and the kemper. Kemper uses Short irs and compensates with eq to make up. It doesn't exactly convert the irs well. I have a metal ir pack on the site where I add low cut to the irs. These and the balanced work much better in the kemper.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Dead-Pan said:


> Thanks, this is a Marshall Vintage, basically a V30 but a little brighter. Good for el34 amps.


Makes way more sense. That would be the most pissed off maverick ever haha


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Dead-Pan said:


> Be warned of irs and the kemper. Kemper uses Short irs and compensates with eq to make up. It doesn't exactly convert the irs well. I have a metal ir pack on the site where I add low cut to the irs. These and the balanced work much better in the kemper.



THAT'S why all of my IRs sound so different in the Kemper vs in the DAW or Axe-Fx. Dangit
That's so lame. REALLY REALLY lame.


----------



## lewis

LeviathanKiller said:


> THAT'S why all of my IRs sound so different in the Kemper vs in the DAW or Axe-Fx. Dangit
> That's so lame. REALLY REALLY lame.


Kemper need an update on that IR issue as thats shit tbh.

I still maintain that kemper and an axe fx is the best of both worlds. Quick sick tones for tracking/recording on the kemper in a studio (could then be reamped using the axe later) and then axe live for perfect direct to P.A tones and flexibility and portability if you are using ax8.
Plus could then profile your axe fx tones anyhow haha.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

lewis said:


> Kemper need an update on that IR issue as thats shit tbh.
> 
> I still maintain that kemper and an axe fx is the best of both worlds. Quick sick tones for tracking/recording on the kemper in a studio (could then be reamped using the axe later) and then axe live for perfect direct to P.A tones and flexibility and portability if you are using ax8.
> Plus could then profile your axe fx tones anyhow haha.



I've profiled my Axe-Fx stuff before and it's not anywhere near the same tbh. Maybe I did it wrong


----------



## Dead-Pan




----------



## JohnIce

DudeManBrother said:


> Looks like a new update has spring reverb finally. Based on a 1963 Fender tank, but looks like it’s very adjustable. Long overdue; but if it sounds great then well worth the wait.



Dunno if people have seen it, but there's a hefty reverb update coming next, and the Spring is just a teaser from it. I think I've been hearing August release but I could be wrong.


Either way, I'm so happy I stuck it out and didn't by a standalone reverb for $400. I "knew" after the big Delay update a few years back that this was gonna happen eventually, and now that it's here I honestly think those clips sound fantastic. Formant 3 is ridiculous


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude that was badass, thanks for posting this.

Really liked Bloom too @JohnIce

Unrelated except for Kemper, but GLS recently did a Matamp 1224 pack and it kicks ass for doom.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Grabbed LiveReadySound's new Blue Dream pack....this thing kicks ass for actives and passives.


----------



## John

Here's some stuff that I recorded/reamped/mixed using my KPA here and there, along the way.

I... I'm so sorry:


----------



## ReampZone

You should all grab my new Friedman BE-100 Deluxe Mod Kemper Profile pack, it's legit.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got new Herbert pack from CiliLab, holy crap.


----------



## cip 123

Anyone ever run a Torpedo Live with a Kemper?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cip 123 said:


> Anyone ever run a Torpedo Live with a Kemper?


why would you do that? you can use IRs with the kemper already, unless you mean you want to try wall of sound's cabs with the kemper...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> why would you do that? you can use IRs with the kemper already, unless you mean you want to try wall of sound's cabs with the kemper...


Or unless you don't want to use Kemper's botched version of your IRs. They're truncated.
I'm still pissed about that. I always knew the sound was different from using the IRs externally, but then it was finally confirmed as to why and it made sense.
Kemper sounds way better running through an IR that's loaded in something else other than the Kemper itself.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Or unless you don't want to use Kemper's botched version of your IRs. They're truncated.
> I'm still pissed about that. I always knew the sound was different from using the IRs externally, but then it was finally confirmed as to why and it made sense.
> Kemper sounds way better running through an IR that's loaded in something else other than the Kemper itself.


yeah fair point. If that's the issue then use a free IR loader


----------



## cip 123

KnightBrolaire said:


> why would you do that? you can use IRs with the kemper already, unless you mean you want to try wall of sound's cabs with the kemper...



Cause Cabs on the Kemper sound Sh*t.

They're alright for demos (I am using aftermarket ones) but nothing I'd use for final mixes...But I do see guys using Torpedo for mixes.


----------



## ReampZone

I think once the new reverbs drop the whole kemper thing goes to another level.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

ReampZone said:


> I think once the new reverbs drop the whole kemper thing goes to another level.




I thought it was just another BE-100 pack. That is pretty impressive. Love the lower gain and clean stuff


----------



## ReampZone

LeviathanKiller said:


> I thought it was just another BE-100 pack. That is pretty impressive. Love the lower gain and clean stuff



Nope, one of a kind


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Ok... So I'm considering a Kemper. Do I understand correctly that you can profile amps directly so there's no cab involved? So I can choose a head and run it through my cab with no cabinet flavouring in between?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

OliOliver said:


> Ok... So I'm considering a Kemper. Do I understand correctly that you can profile amps directly so there's no cab involved? So I can choose a head and run it through my cab with no cabinet flavouring in between?


kind of. the whole way the kemper profiles is feeding a signal into the amp and out through a cab back to the kemper. you can do DIs but there's still a need for the interaction between cab/amp iirc


----------



## crankyrayhanky

OliOliver said:


> Ok... So I'm considering a Kemper. Do I understand correctly that you can profile amps directly so there's no cab involved? So I can choose a head and run it through my cab with no cabinet flavouring in between?



Yes
There’s a di profile that takes it right from the amp (no cab)

I also have a TNL
It’s not “better” that Kemper cabs, but different
If you insist on using IRs, something like a TNL is better than converting the IR into the Kemper format

But Kemper as it is holds up really well, often better than other methods


----------



## HjR

Hey guys,

I just did a "10 Hi-Gain Amp Shootout" with my Kemper and my beloved ESP Viper. I hope you find it interesting! 


Greetings,

Greg


----------



## DudeManBrother

HjR said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just did a "10 Hi-Gain Amp Shootout" with my Kemper and my beloved ESP Viper. I hope you find it interesting!
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Greg



Are these your own profiles? I definitely liked the mark IV best, followed by the JCM 800. Thanks for the vid though


----------



## Akhenat0n

HjR said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just did a "10 Hi-Gain Amp Shootout" with my Kemper and my beloved ESP Viper. I hope you find it interesting!
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Greg




How to get these profiles mate?


----------



## Bentaycanada

So I'm about to take the jump into the Kemper pool, purchasing a un-powered toaster head. I've owned Axe Fx Ultra, Atomic AFB and Line 6 Helix. I loved all of them for different reasons. I'm not a major effects user, I'm more into having the best tone possible.

What do I need to know going into this? Are their any good references I should read/watch in the mean time?


----------



## DudeManBrother

It’s pretty intuitive I think. You can go to the Kemper Tutorials YouTube page for all the general tutorials and make an account on the Kemper forum to search for any specific questions you might have. Tonejunkie TV also has a pretty good YT channel for learning about some parameters more in depth, and how to apply them.


----------



## Bentaycanada

How are the Mesa Mark models? Specifically the IIC+ / IV models. 

I find those amps to be the hardest for any digital platform to recreate.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bentaycanada said:


> How are the Mesa Mark models? Specifically the IIC+ / IV models.
> 
> I find those amps to be the hardest for any digital platform to recreate.



There's some good stuff in there for sure.....I like Black Stymphalian for paid and there are a few good free ones on the Exchange.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bentaycanada said:


> How are the Mesa Mark models? Specifically the IIC+ / IV models.
> 
> I find those amps to be the hardest for any digital platform to recreate.


depends on the profiles and if you're running them into the stock cab, IRs or your own cab. some mkiii and mkiv profiles are really good (cili lab and pete turley's for example, black stymphalian is solid too) and some not so much. There's no real good IIC+ profiles from what I've played. Definitely check out the rig exchange before going down the paid profile rabbit hole.


----------



## Bentaycanada

KnightBrolaire said:


> depends on the profiles and if you're running them into the stock cab, IRs or your own cab. some mkiii and mkiv profiles are really good (cili lab and pete turley's for example, black stymphalian is solid too) and some not so much. There's no real good IIC+ profiles from what I've played.



Pete Turley? I used to buy MST mods from him back in '08-'10. Haha


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bentaycanada said:


> Pete Turley? I used to buy MST mods from him back in '08-'10. Haha


his MK3 coliseum pack is excellent with good IRs or through your own cab. The stock cabs he uses with the profiles are solid, but not amazing. His fortin JVM410 pack is also really damn good. He's honestly one of my favorite commercial profilers besides sinmix. YMMV


----------



## Bentaycanada

KnightBrolaire said:


> his MK3 coliseum pack is excellent with good IRs or through your own cab. The stock cabs he uses with the profiles are solid, but not amazing. His fortin JVM410 pack is also really damn good. He's honestly one of my favorite commercial profilers besides sinmix. YMMV



Awesome, I didn't know he did that. I'll have a look now. He was always great to deal with back then, and his mods were 2nd to none in quality and tone!


----------



## Bentaycanada

Has anyone played the Lasse Lammert Big Pack?

If so, can you tell me what amps from his studio it features?

Does it feature a Marshall JCM 800 with Soldano Hot Mod?


----------



## Carcaridon

Here’s a list of what it includes. https://drive.google.com/open?id=1go9BJchrf3UXdKskwstZa2mXwwYDYRXY


----------



## Bentaycanada

Got it!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shitchyeah buddy. 

Lemme know what you think or if you’re underwhelmed...I know I was when I first fired it into headphones, there’s a trick to it.


----------



## Bentaycanada

steinmetzify said:


> Shitchyeah buddy.
> 
> Lemme know what you think or if you’re underwhelmed...I know I was when I first fired it into headphones, there’s a trick to it.



I played thru it really quick before work. Interestingly enough there were a bunch of 3rd party profiles on there I wasn't expecting like Lasse Lammert, Ola Englund, and Keith Merrow.

I played a couple of the LL profiles (ChugChug and Mean B*stard), they were both insanely killer! Like I didn't need to do any tweaking, they sounded amazing right off the bat, and their response to my picking / feel was awesome. I instantly thought, "there's that missing 10% I felt with the Axe Fx Ultra".

I've got a lot of learning in front of me, but my initial response was very positive. Can't wait to try it thru a power amp + cab for that "in the room" feel.


----------



## mlancaster1

So I am thinking of purchasing a matrix power amp for my kemper, but I had a question about running the single monitor output into the amp. I wanted to run it parallel into the amp and then from the amp into two cabs. On the back of the power amp it says to use the socket marked with an X for bridged mono only, but could I use the socket A and B into two cabs even if I am running to kemper bridged into the amp?


----------



## DudeManBrother

You can now run a stereo out (with cab sim off) into the Matrix A and B; and out to each cab. The last Kemper update allows for the Direct Out to link with Monitor Out now to effectively be Monitor Out 1&2. Otherwise I would probably chain from one cab to the next, assuming at least one of them has an in and out(cab extension). You can also probably dl the manual from the Matrix website to see if the outputs are parallel in X Mono mode.


----------



## Akhenat0n

PPs I need an advice......what am I supose to do if I want to connect my POD HD500 to act like a midi controller? In this case I would like to control the pitch shifting with the exp pedal on the POD. Tnx in advance


----------



## Bentaycanada

I checked out the free profiles from SinMix and Michael Britt today. Oh man, are they excellent!

The SinMix free metal pack comes with so many amp models (44, I think) that you could get by with them alone, without the need for any others. I especially liked the VHT Deliverance and Laboga Mr Hector profiles.

The Michael Britt free pack is a cover all bases collection of a dozen profiles. I loved the Cal Texas and Suhr models. They were incredible with both humbuckers and single coils. So touch responsive!

If you haven’t already, check them out!


----------



## lewis

Bentaycanada said:


> I checked out the free profiles from SinMix and Michael Britt today. Oh man, are they excellent!
> 
> The SinMix free metal pack comes with so many amp models (44, I think) that you could get by with them alone, without the need for any others. I especially liked the VHT Deliverance and Laboga Mr Hector profiles.
> 
> The Michael Britt free pack is a cover all bases collection of a dozen profiles. I loved the Cal Texas and Suhr models. They were incredible with both humbuckers and single coils. So touch responsive!
> 
> If you haven’t already, check them out!



I MUST check the Mbritt out. Keep forgetting haha


----------



## KnightBrolaire

m britt's stuff is solid. he has some of the better dual recto profiles floating around out there.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Spent tonight with the SinMix Splawn QuickRod and ProMod profiles. They are dead on the money! Literally identical to playing Splawn amps.

I added a boost, cut the mids and had killer KSE tone down! Very impressive.


----------



## Chrisesp

Hi Guys, I'm really considering a Kemper right now. I have a collection of amps that I love, to be precise- Mesa Mark III blue stripe, Bogner Uberschall, Framus Cobra, Mesa Dual rectifier roadster. The reality is that i spend most of my playing life in the bedroom and rarely get to crank my amps as intended. For convenience I use amp sims through my monitors most of the time. I do have a Suhr reactive load that i connect my amps too for recording and it sounds sick, but I'm contemplating selling it all and grabbing a Kemper instead. Has anyone made a similar move from lot's of nice amps to the Kemper? I had an Axe FX II a few months and was severely let down. I don't want to repeat this.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Chrisesp said:


> Hi Guys, I'm really considering a Kemper right now. I have a collection of amps that I love, to be precise- Mesa Mark III blue stripe, Bogner Uberschall, Framus Cobra, Mesa Dual rectifier roadster. The reality is that i spend most of my playing life in the bedroom and rarely get to crank my amps as intended. For convenience I use amp sims through my monitors most of the time. I do have a Suhr reactive load that i connect my amps too for recording and it sounds sick, but I'm contemplating selling it all and grabbing a Kemper instead. Has anyone made a similar move from lot's of nice amps to the Kemper? I had an Axe FX II a few months and was severely let down. I don't want to repeat this.


Kinda sorta not really. I keep my tube amps, but profile them and play live and rehearse with the Kemper most of the time. The Kemper can do it all so you absolutely could make the switch. Many people have dumped their amps after grabbing one.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Sell just one of those amps and buy a Kemper, see if you like it. You can profile your other amps or see if a reputable profiler has similar tones that your prefer. This way you're not jumping in blind.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

downloaded a bunch of random profiles over the last few nights from the rig exchange. Found some killer peters hydra and dual recto profiles. The hydra reminds me of the 5150 but a bit throatier, and it's definitely not helping my peters fsm gas.


----------



## Akhenat0n

I bought yesterday Bugera 333XL and Randall Satan packs from SinMix and I don't regret it one bit. That Satan pack alone is already enough when it comes to the high gain world.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Akhenat0n said:


> I bought yesterday Bugera 333XL and Randall Satan packs from SinMix and I don't regret it one bit. That Satan pack alone is already enough when it comes to the high gain world.



The SinMix ProMSplawn is still my favourite profile. It’s just incredible! Their 5150 OlaEn is also one of the best out there!


----------



## lewis

the Reampzone and Sinmix packs are the best for modern tones. Especially for amps like the Satan etc


----------



## Doctor Steel

Hi Kemper owners! Looking for some advice: I got my Kemper in May and absolutely love it. I'm finally getting all the (mostly metal) tones that I've been searching for. I've been playing mostly through headphones, and sometimes through a cheap 2.1 gaming speaker system (which sounded fine for practicing and messing around). That speaker system just crapped the bed, so I'm thinking about another non-headphone solution. I'm on a budget, so looking at an FRFR like the Headrush or a set of studio monitors (I was considering Yamaha HS7s, but those new Kali Audio LP-6s look like a good budget choice for someone like me).

My question is: should I go the FRFR or monitor route? I have no plans to play out at this point, so I'm looking at the best solution for the room I practice in. I don't find myself craving that "amp in a room" feeling that so many people talk about—I enjoy what I get through my headphones just fine, would just like an option to get the same type of experience without having to wear them.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Doctor Steel said:


> Hi Kemper owners! Looking for some advice: I got my Kemper in May and absolutely love it. I'm finally getting all the (mostly metal) tones that I've been searching for. I've been playing mostly through headphones, and sometimes through a cheap 2.1 gaming speaker system (which sounded fine for practicing and messing around). That speaker system just crapped the bed, so I'm thinking about another non-headphone solution. I'm on a budget, so looking at an FRFR like the Headrush or a set of studio monitors (I was considering Yamaha HS7s, but those new Kali Audio LP-6s look like a good budget choice for someone like me).
> 
> My question is: should I go the FRFR or monitor route? I have no plans to play out at this point, so I'm looking at the best solution for the room I practice in. I don't find myself craving that "amp in a room" feeling that so many people talk about—I enjoy what I get through my headphones just fine, would just like an option to get the same type of experience without having to wear them.



A set of studio monitors sound better than a PA of the same price in my experience.
I'd go for those unless you're wanting something more mobile


----------



## Bentaycanada

If you haven't already tried it, the Tonecrate monthly subscription is awesome!

Last months Rob Arnold (Chimaira) profile pack is the best 5150/6505 collection I've played!

This month's Alex Wade (Whitechapel) profile pack is an insane collection of 8 amps, including the Bogner Uberschall, Peavey Invective, Mesa Daul Rec, and Diezel Herbert, with several boosts like the Maxon OD808X and Fortin 33.

The Invective 33 profile is just crushing for 7 string, and is literally worth the $17 alone!


----------



## lewis

Bentaycanada said:


> If you haven't already tried it, the Tonecrate monthly subscription is awesome!
> 
> Last months Rob Arnold (Chimaira) profile pack is the best 5150/6505 collection I've played!
> 
> This month's Alex Wade (Whitechapel) profile pack is an insane collection of 8 amps, including the Bogner Uberschall, Peavey Invective, Mesa Daul Rec, and Diezel Herbert, with several boosts like the Maxon OD808X and Fortin 33.
> 
> The Invective 33 profile is just crushing for 7 string, and is literally worth the $17 alone!



Hey man. Funny you mention this as i was planning it next month.

I am only interested in the Rob Arnold and Alex wade packs. Could you explain how it works?.

Do i "sign up" for that $17. Download both packs and then cancel?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lewis said:


> Hey man. Funny you mention this as i was planning it next month.
> 
> I am only interested in the Rob Arnold and Alex wade packs. Could you explain how it works?.
> 
> Do i "sign up" for that $17. Download both packs and then cancel?


it's monthly availability so the rob arnold pack and older packs aren't available anymore unless they rerelease them to the tone vault


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's monthly availability so the rob arnold pack and older packs aren't available anymore unless they rerelease them to the tone vault


Oh ffs lol.

Better order the whitechapel ones now then


----------



## lewis

Just ordered haha


----------



## Akhenat0n

I just checked out those Alex Wade tones on youtube, holy sheet....Def worth those 17$!


----------



## DudeManBrother

Bentaycanada said:


> If you haven't already tried it, the Tonecrate monthly subscription is awesome!
> 
> Last months Rob Arnold (Chimaira) profile pack is the best 5150/6505 collection I've played!
> 
> This month's Alex Wade (Whitechapel) profile pack is an insane collection of 8 amps, including the Bogner Uberschall, Peavey Invective, Mesa Daul Rec, and Diezel Herbert, with several boosts like the Maxon OD808X and Fortin 33.
> 
> The Invective 33 profile is just crushing for 7 string, and is literally worth the $17 alone!


I had to add an EQ and setup the delay a little, but the Invective 33 is sick on 6 string D standard as well. I dig the Friedman JJ profiles as well. I’ve got the Alex Wade pack, but haven’t spent any time with it yet


----------



## Bentaycanada

DudeManBrother said:


> I had to add an EQ and setup the delay a little, but the Invective 33 is sick on 6 string D standard as well. I dig the Friedman JJ profiles as well. I’ve got the Alex Wade pack, but haven’t spent any time with it yet



Did Tonecrate do Friedman JJ's? I don't think I have those.....


----------



## DudeManBrother

Bentaycanada said:


> Did Tonecrate do Friedman JJ's? I don't think I have those.....


Yeah they had them in some Tone Bundle with EVH 5150iii’s among other stuff.


----------



## DudeManBrother

https://www.bitchute.com/video/hBeYh7gGyQ5E/

Made a shitty video jamming a couple riffs with the Invective Lead 33 Profile if anyone is interested in what it sounds like.


----------



## Steinmetzify

FYI Reampzone is doing the whole Archon pack for $5 with code ‘Archon05’


----------



## Random3

Hi guys haven't posted here in a while but I put together a video of my top 30 Kemper profiles for metal rhythm guitars, you guys might find it useful:


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bogner Fish out today from SuckerFreeGear....these are seriously the best profiles I've tried for modded Marshall type stuff and I can't wait to try the Fish. He's going to be sending them out later today, I'll report back. The Snorkler mod pack they did is just KILLER.


----------



## DudeManBrother

https://instaud.io/2PLR

I was messing around with the Fortin Nameless profiles that someone uploaded on the RI. I think this was “Fortin 4” from his pack. A lot of them were no good for me, but this one was good enough to tweak to my liking. 
I used my 7 (B std) with BKP Aftermath’s. Ive never written a song like this before, but it was totally off the cuff and I was just winging every part.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude that was cool....


----------



## Steinmetzify

SuckerFreeGear Fish is next level shit. 

Get em, they’re worth it. $25 for Jerry Cantrell’s #1 Fish he used for recording? Fuck yeah!


----------



## Akhenat0n

Just a quick test of one of the Sinmix Satan Profiles.


----------



## Bentaycanada

So I played on my recently purchased SinMix Mesa Mark V pack today, and oh man does it ever nail my old V35 Mk IV tones. Like seriously!

The was a way my V35 sounded with my 7 string that was just perfect, and we've all had that moment where the tone is just right and everything just flies off the fret board.

Well the SinMix pack has that nailed to the f*ing wall.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bentaycanada said:


> So I played on my recently purchased SinMix Mesa Mark V pack today, and oh man does it ever nail my old V35 Mk IV tones. Like seriously!
> 
> The was a way my V35 sounded with my 7 string that was just perfect, and we've all had that moment where the tone is just right and everything just flies off the fret board.
> 
> Well the SinMix pack has that nailed to the f*ing wall.


sinmix's direct pack was my go to, he makes some killer profiles.


----------



## Doctor Steel

LeviathanKiller said:


> A set of studio monitors sound better than a PA of the same price in my experience.
> I'd go for those unless you're wanting something more mobile



Thanks for the advice! My new studio monitors arrived today (the Kalis I mentioned). They sound great—just what I was looking for!


----------



## Bentaycanada

Victory amps released official Kemper profile packs today!



I picked up the VX Kraken and it's pretty damn amazing with both my 6 & 7 strings! Beyond worth the 4.99GBP I paid for it!


----------



## Akhenat0n

A made a short video using some free SinMix profiles. Nothing special, just a short playthrough.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Bentaycanada said:


> Victory amps released official Kemper profile packs today!
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up the VX Kraken and it's pretty damn amazing with both my 6 & 7 strings! Beyond worth the 4.99GBP I paid for it!




£4.99 is super cheap at least, but I really don't like the sound of those at all. Clean tones were quite nice, but it's hard to sound bad when loaded with so many effects. The distorted tones though... yuck.

Not sure whether it's the profiles, or I just don't like Victory amps. I've never played one, and Bea didn't provide any clips of the actual amps profiles.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Flappydoodle said:


> £4.99 is super cheap at least, but I really don't like the sound of those at all. Clean tones were quite nice, but it's hard to sound bad when loaded with so many effects. The distorted tones though... yuck.
> 
> Not sure whether it's the profiles, or I just don't like Victory amps. I've never played one, and Bea didn't provide any clips of the actual amps profiles.



Weird. I picked up the Kraken and love it! It’s very representative of the real amp. Marshall-ish on channel 1, and 5150-ish on channel 2. I plugged in again yesterday, and could lent have been happier. Different strokes I guess!


----------



## DudeManBrother

I think the output/listening medium plays into the overall experience as well. Certain packs can sound so awesome with a guitar cab that sound funky through FRFR/PA or vice versa. I put in the feature request for a parametric EQ in the Cab section to really help most of that issue, so hopefully CK can get that rolling.


----------



## Steinmetzify

SFG chucked out a Mesa IIC+ profile pack.....double tracked it with their Snorkler pack, dig it. 

Piano in the beginning, if you don't wanna hear it skip to the bigger part of the wave form.

https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/iicsnorkler


----------



## John

Here's a sampler of some stuff I recorded and mixed on my own. Featuring some Kemper (and Axe-FX) stuff:


----------



## Akhenat0n

Can anyone recommend or share a good MARK IV/JP-2C profile? Are there any good free ones?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Akhenat0n said:


> Can anyone recommend or share a good MARK IV/JP-2C profile? Are there any good free ones?


sinmix and cililab have very good mk4/jp2c profiles ime


----------



## pj666

I've launched my KPA profiles some months ago.

All guitar profiles have been made with my Ibanez DCM 100 tuned in F#.


----------



## takotakumi

Anybody know why the sudden increase in tonecrate?
I remember when it first came out it was $10 but now its $17?
Just curious cause I've been wanting those Rob Maramonte tones for a while


----------



## lewis

takotakumi said:


> Anybody know why the sudden increase in tonecrate?
> I remember when it first came out it was $10 but now its $17?
> Just curious cause I've been wanting those Rob Maramonte tones for a while


Supply and demand i imagine.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Double Impact Productions is doing a 40% off sale right now

They have two HUGE Kemper packs which I own and I quite enjoy them. I can try to post some sound clips later if I remember to do so (highly unlikely that I will lol).

Definitely check them out. Pretty sure each pack has well over 100 profiles.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Reampzone doing an up to 90% off sale, he said more might be added later this week too.


----------



## ReampZone

*Register for a Vendor account*


----------



## Steinmetzify

Tim from LiveReadySound @Dead-Pan grabbed the Meshuggah Fortin, free test drive profile available.

https://www.kemper-amps.com/forum/i...lrs-the-gentleman-test-drive-the-shuggah-now/


----------



## Akhenat0n

It says: "Access denied. You’re not authorized to view this page.", when I try to download the file....


----------



## Steinmetzify

Try this one?

https://www.kemper-amps.com/wbb_sui...7510-lrs-the-gentleman-all-settings-at-5-zip/


----------



## Akhenat0n

steinmetzify said:


> Try this one?
> 
> https://www.kemper-amps.com/wbb_sui...7510-lrs-the-gentleman-all-settings-at-5-zip/



Same thing :/


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shoot me an email in a PM and I'll get it to you mang


----------



## Bentaycanada

STL Tones has 30% off sale on their packs. I just picked up the Lasse Lammert producers pack, and it’s freakin killer!


----------



## Steinmetzify

So this is happening...


----------



## DudeManBrother

^^^Once again shows why the Kemper wins in the end. All the cool amps can be captured, and all the cool digital interpretations can be captured as well. Based on the Nameless profiles I already have, I’ll be checking these out for sure.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yeah same...if they're not $200+ per pack....and not if Choptones does them lol


----------



## lewis

steinmetzify said:


> View attachment 65374
> 
> 
> So this is happening...


well well well thats quite some turn around from Mike.

Last time I spoke to him about his own profiles about 2 years ago (at a guess) he was adamant he was completely against it because there was no way to protect them from people pirating or sharing for free after purchasing.

well I will absolutely, whole heartedly, be buying them.
Hoping to get some Satan style ones aswell.

These amps, boosted by a 33 etc is going to sound incredible.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lewis said:


> well well well thats quite some turn around from Mike.
> 
> Last time I spoke to him about his own profiles about 2 years ago (at a guess) he was adamant he was completely against it because there was no way to protect them from people pirating or sharing for free after purchasing.
> 
> well I will absolutely, whole heartedly, be buying them.
> Hoping to get some Satan style ones aswell.
> 
> These amps, boosted by a 33 etc is going to sound horrible.


ftfy
I have the nameless plugin and the grind pedal in the plugin makes everything sound like shit. From what I've heard/read about the 33, it's even worse. It cuts even more low end and adds even more high end. Great for 8 strings if you the meshuggah sound, but otherwise


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> ftfy
> I have the nameless plugin and the grind pedal in the plugin makes everything sound like shit. From what I've heard/read about the 33, it's even worse. It cuts even more low end and adds even more high end. Great for 8 strings if you the meshuggah sound, but otherwise


yeah for sure. I mean Im tuned half way between Drop F and Drop G with plans to use lower than F too so it suits me.


----------



## takotakumi

Headphones recomended for playing with the Kemper?
Will be traveling next month and looking for something I can take with me.
Used to own closed back Sennheiser's HD280 and 380 but they felt too dry and flat.
Was missing that punchy low end...my guess is that open back are better for this?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

takotakumi said:


> Headphones recomended for playing with the Kemper?
> Will be traveling next month and looking for something I can take with me.
> Used to own closed back Sennheiser's HD280 and 380 but they felt too dry and flat.
> Was missing that punchy low end...my guess is that open back are better for this?


I really enjoy my Sennheiser HD598-SEs very full and non-fatiguing


----------



## Chrisesp

Hi Guys. Sorry if I seem a bit lazy to trawl through the 140 pages of this thread, but in anticipation of getting a Kemper real soon, what are some of the best free metal profiles you guys have come across? I figured recommendations early in this thread may be somewhat outdated anyway so it would be cool to get a more up to date list. So far I've downloaded the Sin Mix free pack and the Dual Rec/Fortin 33 Reampzone profile.


----------



## Chrisesp

One other thing that I'm a little concerned about. Obviously all these profiles at the time of creation are dialed in around the guitar and pickup used, so once I download them and plug in my guitar with a different pickup, how different are things going to sound? Is this the rabbit hole people go down as far as finding profiles that work for their guitars or can most of the differences be rectified with the Kemper EQ?


----------



## JohnIce

So the new reverbs are finally out!  Really, really good sounding stuff. I'm bummed to see they didn't include the Formant reverbs which I was looking forward to the most, but then it hit me that maybe those were in fact combinations of the new Cirrus reverb and some form of formant/vowel filter in the DLY slot, showcasing the DLY>Rev routing option (which is now in Rig Settings, not the delay settings). I had a mess around with that just now, using various Touch Wahs in the DLY slot and turning the DLY>Rev routing all the way to the right, causing the wah to only effect the reverb. You get some seriously cool, evolving verbs that way 




Chrisesp said:


> One other thing that I'm a little concerned about. Obviously all these profiles at the time of creation are dialed in around the guitar and pickup used, so once I download them and plug in my guitar with a different pickup, how different are things going to sound? Is this the rabbit hole people go down as far as finding profiles that work for their guitars or can most of the differences be rectified with the Kemper EQ?



While differences in guitars matter, the big differences are in the tastes of the profile author. My experience with the Kemper has been that it's better to learn which profile authors you like, than to look for amps that you like. If you compare SinMix's 5150 to MBritt's 5150 profiles, you'll notice they sound almost nothing alike, whereas SinMix's profiles of other amps will sound more like his 5150 profiles than MBritt's 5150 profiles. 

However, if you just type in a certain amp into rig exchange, that's a good way to find profile authors that you like. A classic scenario for me is I type in an amp (let's say Mesa Triple Crown), find a good profile of that amp, look who made the profile and type in their name instead. Then you get all their profiles, and you may realize the best out of all of them wasn't the Triple Crown, but a Marshall Superlead. Well there you go, you found your perfect profile and it turned out to be an amp you never expected it to be.


----------



## IbanezIsLife

JohnIce said:


> So the new reverbs are finally out!  Really, really good sounding stuff. I'm bummed to see they didn't include the Formant reverbs which I was looking forward to the most, but then it hit me that maybe those were in fact combinations of the new Cirrus reverb and some form of formant/vowel filter in the DLY slot, showcasing the DLY>Rev routing option (which is now in Rig Settings, not the delay settings). I had a mess around with that just now, using various Touch Wahs in the DLY slot and turning the DLY>Rev routing all the way to the right, causing the wah to only effect the reverb. You get some seriously cool, evolving verbs that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While differences in guitars matter, the big differences are in the tastes of the profile author. My experience with the Kemper has been that it's better to learn which profile authors you like, than to look for amps that you like. If you compare SinMix's 5150 to MBritt's 5150 profiles, you'll notice they sound almost nothing alike, whereas SinMix's profiles of other amps will sound more like his 5150 profiles than MBritt's 5150 profiles.
> 
> However, if you just type in a certain amp into rig exchange, that's a good way to find profile authors that you like. A classic scenario for me is I type in an amp (let's say Mesa Triple Crown), find a good profile of that amp, look who made the profile and type in their name instead. Then you get all their profiles, and you may realize the best out of all of them wasn't the Triple Crown, but a Marshall Superlead. Well there you go, you found your perfect profile and it turned out to be an amp you never expected it to be.



That's some good advice, I just got my Kemper yesterday so I'm going to keep this in mind!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Chrisesp said:


> Hi Guys. Sorry if I seem a bit lazy to trawl through the 140 pages of this thread, but in anticipation of getting a Kemper real soon, what are some of the best free metal profiles you guys have come across? I figured recommendations early in this thread may be somewhat outdated anyway so it would be cool to get a more up to date list. So far I've downloaded the Sin Mix free pack and the Dual Rec/Fortin 33 Reampzone profile.


sinmix, kosten, pete turley, liveready, mago/origin audio, warm chord music. that should get you started. easiest thing to do is trawl the rig exchange and look for certain amps, and download a bunch of profiles to see which ones you like best. 



Chrisesp said:


> One other thing that I'm a little concerned about. Obviously all these profiles at the time of creation are dialed in around the guitar and pickup used, so once I download them and plug in my guitar with a different pickup, how different are things going to sound? Is this the rabbit hole people go down as far as finding profiles that work for their guitars or can most of the differences be rectified with the Kemper EQ?


pickups aren't going to make a huge difference ime. The bigger issue is how well they profiled the amp to begin with, and which cab you use with the profiles. I used to lock in the cabinet sound to kosten's 5150 plat cab (or later I used IRs) and just swap between profiles.


----------



## JohnIce

So there were a few bugs in the new Beta... as can be expected with a Beta. However, the Kemper team came up with a fix immediately anyway, and released it just now, on a Sunday... man, the Kemper team deserves some credit for this.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I will probably just wait for the official release. I don’t use much reverb so I’m fine with letting the beta test run it’s course. They really got ahead of those little bugs in a hurry, which is awesome.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Looks like an official Kemper Editor is coming out, as well as a few other cool features and products from the Kemper team. They posted a short video on their insta; but I found a video on YT that covers it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> Looks like an official Kemper Editor is coming out, as well as a few other cool features and products from the Kemper team. They posted a short video on their insta; but I found a video on YT that covers it.



jesus, took em long enough


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> jesus, took em long enough


I have gotten along without complaint for 4+ years without an editor; but I know a lot of people have been really wanting this. I agree it took them forever to get it done, so hopefully it is reflected in the interface.


----------



## lewis

DudeManBrother said:


> I have gotten along without complaint for 4+ years without an editor; but I know a lot of people have been really wanting this. I agree it took them forever to get it done, so hopefully it is reflected in the interface.


in large studio environments its a fucking ballache to not have one. Keep having to get up from the chair, walk across the room, make a tweak, then check it out back at the desk.

If it didnt work, get back up, walk back across the room and try again.
Imagine doing that umpteen times per day when reamping and sorting guitar tones haha


----------



## DudeManBrother

I have a 75’ XLR and a 75’ Speaker cable so I can keep my Kemper or tube amp at the desk and mic a cab in the other room. But, I’m happy they finally got it worked out. I’m sure I’ll check it out and some point; but I never really even got around to messing with Rig Manager; as I got my Kemper before it was really a big part. I still load updates and profiles through the USB. I’m sure it’s very handy for most people though, and I’ll download it at some point I’m sure.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Anyone else have their Kemper clip seemingly effortlessly on the output? I've tried adjusting so many settings, cant generally put rig volume past half without mostly yellow light. Pickups aren't overly high, either. Clean Sens ins't making a difference, neither is Distortion Sens.


----------



## DudeManBrother

SenorDingDong said:


> Anyone else have their Kemper clip seemingly effortlessly on the output? I've tried adjusting so many settings, cant generally put rig volume past half without mostly yellow light. Pickups aren't overly high, either. Clean Sens ins't making a difference, neither is Distortion Sens.


As far as I’m aware: the distortion sense universally controls the gain of every profile. If you’re switching from a Les Paul to a Strat, you can have a distortion sense preset to automatically up the gain universally so that the gain can stay roughly the same. 

The clean sense is what you want to turn down to control the input clipping. I know my other guitarist had me put the Nazgul/Sentient pickups in a few of his guitars, and his signal was always clipping; so perhaps there are a few pickups that overload the input no matter what. He has the Lithium’s now and I was able to set the clean sense to keep the input signal mostly green with an occasional yellow (usually with palm mutes). 

The other thing I noticed is there is an awful lot of unnecessary low frequency present in every profile. Try setting a studio EQ in a pre slot and setting the low cut up around 150-200hz (at least for me in D standard, it could vary if you tune real low). You should find a sweet spot that eliminates woofy bass, but retains low end. I don't think this would effect the input clipping; but it has a very positive effect on the output and how much level you can send to IEM setups and a clean FOH signal as well.


----------



## SenorDingDong

DudeManBrother said:


> As far as I’m aware: the distortion sense universally controls the gain of every profile. If you’re switching from a Les Paul to a Strat, you can have a distortion sense preset to automatically up the gain universally so that the gain can stay roughly the same.
> 
> The clean sense is what you want to turn down to control the input clipping. I know my other guitarist had me put the Nazgul/Sentient pickups in a few of his guitars, and his signal was always clipping; so perhaps there are a few pickups that overload the input no matter what. He has the Lithium’s now and I was able to set the clean sense to keep the input signal mostly green with an occasional yellow (usually with palm mutes).
> 
> The other thing I noticed is there is an awful lot of unnecessary low frequency present in every profile. Try setting a studio EQ in a pre slot and setting the low cut up around 150-200hz (at least for me in D standard, it could vary if you tune real low). You should find a sweet spot that eliminates woofy bass, but retains low end. I don't think this would effect the input clipping; but it has a very positive effect on the output and how much level you can send to IEM setups and a clean FOH signal as well.




Thing is, my input is absolutely fine, it is my output that clips constantly. I tried the global EQ idea but it doesn't seem to make a difference. I have Seymour Duncan T6-6 Distortion (bridge) and Seymour Duncan SH-6N Distortion (neck), and to my knowledge it isn't an overly high output pickup, so I'm stumped.


----------



## DudeManBrother

SenorDingDong said:


> Thing is, my input is absolutely fine, it is my output that clips constantly. I tried the global EQ idea but it doesn't seem to make a difference. I have Seymour Duncan T6-6 Distortion (bridge) and Seymour Duncan SH-6N Distortion (neck), and to my knowledge it isn't an overly high output pickup, so I'm stumped.


When you switch to a clean profile does it still clip? When you say it’s clipping is it audible or just the LEDs? If you turn down the profile volume does it actually effect the LEDs? I don’t have my Kemper here so I can’t test anything.


----------



## SenorDingDong

DudeManBrother said:


> When you switch to a clean profile does it still clip? When you say it’s clipping is it audible or just the LEDs? If you turn down the profile volume does it actually effect the LEDs? I don’t have my Kemper here so I can’t test anything.



I clip in some cleans, not all. It is mostly just LED, but sometimes it will go bright red even on low volume on certain clean settings. There are certain times the clipping can be audible. 

Turning down rig volume does effect it, but it has to generally be at roughly 1/4 volume or less. Master volume has no effect on the output.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

SenorDingDong said:


> Thing is, my input is absolutely fine, it is my output that clips constantly. I tried the global EQ idea but it doesn't seem to make a difference. I have Seymour Duncan T6-6 Distortion (bridge) and Seymour Duncan SH-6N Distortion (neck), and to my knowledge it isn't an overly high output pickup, so I'm stumped.


Do you have a bunch of ODs and EQs pushing the signal?
Regardless, let's eliminate variables.
Go guitar> cable> Kemper (no wireless or anything in between that may be boosting)
Turn off all of the Stomps and Effects.
Try a few profiles made from different people.
Are you still getting output clipping with the Rig Volume at 12 to 2 o'clock?


----------



## SenorDingDong

crankyrayhanky said:


> Do you have a bunch of ODs and EQs pushing the signal?
> Regardless, let's eliminate variables.
> Go guitar> cable> Kemper (no wireless or anything in between that may be boosting)
> Turn off all of the Stomps and Effects.
> Try a few profiles made from different people.
> Are you still getting output clipping with the Rig Volume at 12 to 2 o'clock?




Without EQs and effects, it is less clipping, but still get some clipping at 2 o-clock on multiple profiles. May end up buying another guitar (I've minimized to my USA Soloist) just to try different pickups/woods/electronics/etc to see the effect.


----------



## DudeManBrother

SenorDingDong said:


> Without EQs and effects, it is less clipping, but still get some clipping at 2 o-clock on multiple profiles. May end up buying another guitar (I've minimized to my USA Soloist) just to try different pickups/woods/electronics/etc to see the effect.


How is your output setup? What are you monitoring the sound with? 

I send everything through a mixing console, so I have immediate indication of the signal coming from the Kemper. It is a line level device, which can be way too much signal for certain equipment. I set all my outputs to “off” except the specific outputs I’m using (Main Out and Monitor Out). So I run Master Mono for the Main Outs; and de-link everything from the Master Volume except for the Monitor Out. This way the FOH (and my IEM) signal can’t fluctuate if I want to increase stage volume to my cab. I think I have to set the Main Outs at -25db or so to avoid clipping our mixer, and all the sound engineers we work with seem to like that level as well. If you have the “-12db” soft button engaged, then you’d further set the Main Out to -13dB to get to -25dB total. 

It’s easy to get confused when there are multiple Outputs linked to the Volume. I really simplified the process by only turning on what I’ll be using, and being able to monitor the signal I’m sending. Once the Output levels are clean (ie not clipping) then the Master Volume is just for my guitar cab, and the Volume is only for matching levels between rigs.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

About dang time
I was close to selling mine. This may change my mind


----------



## lewis

is it full version or just Beta?


----------



## SenorDingDong

DudeManBrother said:


> How is your output setup? What are you monitoring the sound with?
> 
> I send everything through a mixing console, so I have immediate indication of the signal coming from the Kemper. It is a line level device, which can be way too much signal for certain equipment. I set all my outputs to “off” except the specific outputs I’m using (Main Out and Monitor Out). So I run Master Mono for the Main Outs; and de-link everything from the Master Volume except for the Monitor Out. This way the FOH (and my IEM) signal can’t fluctuate if I want to increase stage volume to my cab. I think I have to set the Main Outs at -25db or so to avoid clipping our mixer, and all the sound engineers we work with seem to like that level as well. If you have the “-12db” soft button engaged, then you’d further set the Main Out to -13dB to get to -25dB total.
> 
> It’s easy to get confused when there are multiple Outputs linked to the Volume. I really simplified the process by only turning on what I’ll be using, and being able to monitor the signal I’m sending. Once the Output levels are clean (ie not clipping) then the Master Volume is just for my guitar cab, and the Volume is only for matching levels between rigs.



I go guitar, direct into Kemper, and Kemper either into Friedman ASC 12 or my Yamaha HS8 monitors. I will run through my outputs today and let you know the result--I am going to try shutting all other output options off.


----------



## SenorDingDong

DudeManBrother said:


> How is your output setup? What are you monitoring the sound with?
> 
> I send everything through a mixing console, so I have immediate indication of the signal coming from the Kemper. It is a line level device, which can be way too much signal for certain equipment. I set all my outputs to “off” except the specific outputs I’m using (Main Out and Monitor Out). So I run Master Mono for the Main Outs; and de-link everything from the Master Volume except for the Monitor Out. This way the FOH (and my IEM) signal can’t fluctuate if I want to increase stage volume to my cab. I think I have to set the Main Outs at -25db or so to avoid clipping our mixer, and all the sound engineers we work with seem to like that level as well. If you have the “-12db” soft button engaged, then you’d further set the Main Out to -13dB to get to -25dB total.
> 
> It’s easy to get confused when there are multiple Outputs linked to the Volume. I really simplified the process by only turning on what I’ll be using, and being able to monitor the signal I’m sending. Once the Output levels are clean (ie not clipping) then the Master Volume is just for my guitar cab, and the Volume is only for matching levels between rigs.




Shutting off all output sources except the one in use still makes no difference, haha. I've run at -40db and still had clipping, so it might be just my current guitar, I guess. My pickup height is actually pretty low but maybe it really is all my pickups doing this.


----------



## Dead-Pan

https://www.instagram.com/p/BuEyzmZnN-A/?utm_source=ig_web_options_share_sheet


----------



## DudeManBrother

SenorDingDong said:


> Shutting off all output sources except the one in use still makes no difference, haha. I've run at -40db and still had clipping, so it might be just my current guitar, I guess. My pickup height is actually pretty low but maybe it really is all my pickups doing this.


I found that the line output of the Kemper is +22dB, which makes sense why my settings seem to work at -25, as it ends up being -3dB line output. so if you’re clipping at -40 still (-18dB line out) something is definitely wrong. You might need to do a soft reset on the Kemper or even re install the current firmware. Something might have been accidentally locked or changed inadvertently. 

I payed attention over the last 6 shows or so: and at all different venues with different stage volumes; my Output LED stayed green with an occasional flutter into yellow during palm muting sections. My bridge pickup is around 16k and is installed medium-low into the body.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Dead-Pan said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BuEyzmZnN-A/?utm_source=ig_web_options_share_sheet


That sounds pretty damn monstrous! I’ll have to check the pack out.


----------



## Dead-Pan

DudeManBrother said:


> That sounds pretty damn monstrous! I’ll have to check the pack out.



Thanks  The pack has been very well received. Been experimenting with different power tubes lately. Fun to have amps that take all types of tubes. Thinking maybe 6550 next and revisit the KT88.


----------



## Zender

TLR Is there that much of a difference between the built in poweramp, and a separate 1u rack power amp to justify a separate power amp?

On the fence about getting a Kemper, or rather.... powered or unpowered. I have a very nice cab that I sometimes use, (212 Zilla) but I also enjoy just plugging in a headset and playing along that way. Still using an old PODx3 for that which suits most of my needs.

Next to the current amp setup (see my sig) I use a boatload of pedals I will keep using. The kemper will just replace my tubes, and save my back. But I still want to be able to use my cab from time to time. So a power amp is needed.

Basically, get a cheaper non-powered rack and get a nice 1u rack power amp (Koch atr most likely.. it has tubes...), or just go for the powered one because the sound difference is negligible?


----------



## DudeManBrother

@Zender The sound difference between their built in class D 600w amp and any other class D amp with suitable headroom would be negligible. I think tube power amps are an improvement to the tone, but it’s more noticeable in how the speakers push air with tube power than anything else. Tubes do color the tone, but so do speaker, and I like the color they add. 

The weight savings should be factored in though, I love how my Kemper sounds thru my Mesa 2:90; but I don’t want to lug that thing around all the time. The Matrix GT1000FX and ISP Stealth still hold up as my favorite alternative power amps for the Kemper. They sound really good and are light. I think you’ll probably be happy either way.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I like the idea of having a separate one that way if you need to get the power amp serviced you don't have to send in the entire Kemper unit. I believe you have to send the whole thing in if your power amp malfunctioned.


----------



## lewis

Im still contemplating either getting a 2nd kemper or waiting to see IF we get some sort of Kemper 2.0 and saving for that instead.


----------



## Soya

Has there been that many problems with the Kemper amp to warrant that concern though?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Soya said:


> Has there been that many problems with the Kemper amp to warrant that concern though?


Nah man they have been incredibly reliable. I left mine in the van a couple summers ago and it exceeded the heat maximum which screwed up the main switch, but they covered it under warranty and I had it back in a couple days.


----------



## Soya

Good to know, starting to flirt with the Kemper idea again. Just can't seem to stay away.


----------



## Soya

Awwww yisssss 



What a gear revelation it's been in the week I've had it. All the sounds I've wanted, plenty of volume, limitless connectivity. Still in the honeymoon phase but this could be the end game for me.


----------



## MetalHex

But does the kemper "sound like a kemper"? I know there are experienced users with a great ear who can point out a kempered tone in a blinfold test for reaaon that i dont know...


----------



## Soya

I think the power section is more identifiable than the actual Kemper modeling. A fair amount of people can tell the difference in immediacy and sag between a solid state and tube power amp.


----------



## Soya

A question for you folks. I wired up a simple 4 button footswitch to change rigs, Looper controls etc. I got it set up and working correctly, however I noticed there is a large volume drop, much quieter than when the pedal isn't connected. Is there a setting somewhere that controls this?


----------



## ascl

Everytime I log in to SSO and see no posts in the kemper section, I get a little sad, and wonder if the kemper is losing popularity or something. Then I realise that I barely bother keeping up to date on new kemper updates on the kemper forums (although I AM keen for a software based editor). And this is because.... my kemper "just works", sounds awesome, and has completely killed Amp GAS for me.

It almost feels like I should be GASing for something, but really don't. I haven't even downloaded new profiles remotely recently. 

Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Dead-Pan

No,

https://soundcloud.com/ezerathstudios/ezerath-studios-apprehension-v2


----------



## lewis

anyone tried the live ready sound 515 studio profiles?

I noticed they have a pack up now of the new Meshuggah amp? Was tempted to try them out and the youtube vids sound pretty great


----------



## USMarine75

re: Power amps mentioned above

Hmmm... never thought of it before until I read the post above. I've been using the KPA built-in SS power amp, but I have a Fryette PS2 6L6 50w sitting next to the KPA not being used right now. I'm gonna have to try it with the KPA and see if there's a noticeable tone difference to my pedestrian ears.


----------



## jerm

Yes the Shuggah pack is great. I used their profiles here https://soundcloud.com/ezerathstudios/ezerath-studios-thy-art-is-murder-no-absolution


----------



## protest

Anyone have a Two Notes Captor? I sold my Live because I was just using it as a load box when I made profiles. I finally used the Captor as a load box tonight but kept getting an error on the Kemper saying no amp was connected or the volume was too low. Had the output up to like 3:00 and the amp master at noon.


----------



## lewis

still struggling with the Kemper really. I tend to prefer brighter twangier tones but then when I dial that in and start recording, they come out shrill and fizzy.

Got so many packs from people now too. Not sure where to go now or what to do. (using FIshman Moderns)

Like I thought the kemper was supposed to be a pick up and play soloution (not tone tweaking like my AX8) and instantly get the sound and feel of a tube amp?
Based on my 4 odd years with it, I wouldnt say thats true at all? Its a very very good digital soloution that in a mix could be identical to a tube amp, but isolated and raw it does not feel or sound like one imo.

Ive never got either my AX8 or Kemper to get close to the kind of thing my Ironheart 120 watt had before selling it. - I guess that IS what tubes are/do.
I go direct to FOH rather than into tube poweramps or anything too so sadly I cant do that.
Guess its a make do for convenience type setup.

If money was no object for me I would probably pick up the Ironheart studio to gig with instead in conjunction with my AX8 (for effects) and have midi control everything.


----------



## USMarine75

lewis said:


> still struggling with the Kemper really. I tend to prefer brighter twangier tones but then when I dial that in and start recording, they come out shrill and fizzy.
> 
> Got so many packs from people now too. Not sure where to go now or what to do. (using FIshman Moderns)
> 
> Like I thought the kemper was supposed to be a pick up and play soloution (not tone tweaking like my AX8) and instantly get the sound and feel of a tube amp?
> Based on my 4 odd years with it, I wouldnt say thats true at all? Its a very very good digital soloution that in a mix could be identical to a tube amp, but isolated and raw it does not feel or sound like one imo.
> 
> Ive never got either my AX8 or Kemper to get close to the kind of thing my Ironheart 120 watt had before selling it. - I guess that IS what tubes are/do.
> I go direct to FOH rather than into tube poweramps or anything too so sadly I cant do that.
> Guess its a make do for convenience type setup.
> 
> If money was no object for me I would probably pick up the Ironheart studio to gig with instead in conjunction with my AX8 (for effects) and have midi control everything.



Not sure but I wonder if you are having the whole amp-in-the-room vs recorded tone discrepancies/issues?

It's just like when you dime your fav metal amp, it sounds crushing in the room, but like shit recorded. Recording metal amps you need to always back the gain (and bass) off at least 1-2 more than where you think, especially for a mix.

If you ever listen to iso tracks they often sound meh alone but great in a mix. I remember forever ago learning this. I would have a guitar tone finally what I thought was perfect, especially with nice low end punch. Then someone told me that is what the bass guitar is for, and they rolled off most of my bass to where it sounded like shit. Then they added in the bass and drum tracks and boom it was awesome.

So what I'm wondering is, how does the guitar sound in a mix? 5150's often get described like you're saying, yet in a mix they sound aces. Otherwise, try looking through the ToneJunkie vids on youtube and see if there's any that might help. They helped me a lot in figuring out how to use the KPA as a pedal platform.


----------



## lewis

USMarine75 said:


> Not sure but I wonder if you are having the whole amp-in-the-room vs recorded tone discrepancies/issues?
> 
> It's just like when you dime your fav metal amp, it sounds crushing in the room, but like shit recorded. Recording metal amps you need to always back the gain (and bass) off at least 1-2 more than where you think, especially for a mix.
> 
> If you ever listen to iso tracks they often sound meh alone but great in a mix. I remember forever ago learning this. I would have a guitar tone finally what I thought was perfect, especially with nice low end punch. Then someone told me that is what the bass guitar is for, and they rolled off most of my bass to where it sounded like shit. Then they added in the bass and drum tracks and boom it was awesome.
> 
> So what I'm wondering is, how does the guitar sound in a mix? 5150's often get described like you're saying, yet in a mix they sound aces. Otherwise, try looking through the ToneJunkie vids on youtube and see if there's any that might help. They helped me a lot in figuring out how to use the KPA as a pedal platform.



I think thats exactly my issue - although I defo prefer the tonality and bass response of tones when the guitar isnt tuned so low too. I feel like Im getting tired of the tonal qualities of lower tunings and thicker strings aswell as the mix vs in the room stuff you are talking about and they are combining to frustrate me.

Going forward I think I might get bass and drums sorted for the mix first BEFORE I start dialing in tones (annoyingly I have no way of reamping properly just yet either as my interface doesnt have enough I/o to be able to monitor as Its done - defeating the point), so I cant really sit back and tone tweak as the riffs are automatically playing which really doesnt help either.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Low tuning on a 6 will typically cost you treble no matter how you dial an amp, digital or analog. You could always try pushing the mids, treble, and presence; and then using a studio EQ to notch out offending frequencies. 

When I A/B my amps vs Kemper: I prefer my tube amps in the room. Even when I record with my tube amps, I love the tone; but when I compare the recording with the profile I capture of the session: I either can’t tell a difference (especially when I use the same IR) or prefer the track with the Kemper. 

Live use is typically Kemper due to ease of use with our IEM setup, but I do still bring heads to certain venues on occasion; typically when I can actually turn them up enough to be worth it.


----------



## nateispro

I got my kemper on Wednesday and have been loving. Even though its still honeymoon phase I have to say its some of the best tones Ive ever had! I started recording with it a day or two ago and noticed one kind of issue. The output on it is INSANE when going into my usb interface. I have to really crank the volume back on the kemper as well as my input volume on my interface. Is that normal?


----------



## DudeManBrother

nateispro said:


> I got my kemper on Wednesday and have been loving. Even though its still honeymoon phase I have to say its some of the best tones Ive ever had! I started recording with it a day or two ago and noticed one kind of issue. The output on it is INSANE when going into my usb interface. I have to really crank the volume back on the kemper as well as my input volume on my interface. Is that normal?


Yeah it outputs at +22dB, which is incredible for versatility, but it’d be nice if it was labeled on the back or something as a warning. In the output menu you can press a “-12dB Main Out” soft button to help, and further reduce the Main Output if needed to avoid clipping.


----------



## nateispro

DudeManBrother said:


> Yeah it outputs at +22dB, which is incredible for versatility, but it’d be nice if it was labeled on the back or something as a warning. In the output menu you can press a “-12dB Main Out” soft button to help, and further reduce the Main Output if needed to avoid clipping.



Oh good to know! Thank you so much! That -12db does help, it would be nice to know that it is such a high output piece of equipment! At least i didnt blow anything!!


----------



## nateispro

Hey guys! Im not wanting to spam the thread but I was wondering what studio monitors do you guys prefer to use with your kemper? Im not wanting to spend A LOT but I would like to have some so i dont always need headphones. I was looking at presonus eris or used event 20/20 BAS's or used Equator D5's


----------



## Smoked Porter

If you want some that sound pretty damn nice at under $100 for a set, some used M-Audio AV40s are a good option. Probably wouldn't use them for mixing, but they're really good for just jamming out.


----------



## USMarine75

Check out the rack of KPA heads to the left...


----------



## USMarine75

Is there a new KPA floor unit coming?


----------



## lewis

USMarine75 said:


> Is there a new KPA floor unit coming?



GOD DAMN IT! HAHA

I thought my AX8 would be the be all and end all of floor units for my needs to pair with my Kemper rack - but then this.... 
MUST RESIST


----------



## cyb

Has anyone ponied up $50 for the official Fortin Meshuggah profiles yet? I'm very tempted, but I'm a cheapass. (ironic, considering how much the Kemper itself cost )


----------



## nateispro

cyb said:


> Has anyone ponied up $50 for the official Fortin Meshuggah profiles yet? I'm very tempted, but I'm a cheapass. (ironic, considering how much the Kemper itself cost )



I havent bought those but I did pick up the Titan pack from replicant audio, Zack from whitechapel did those ones and tbh theyre probably my favorite high gain profiles. They are super high quality


----------



## USMarine75

nateispro said:


> I havent bought those but I did pick up the Titan pack from replicant audio, Zack from whitechapel did those ones and tbh theyre probably my favorite high gain profiles. They are super high quality



Hmm I'll have to check out. 

I bought the "all the gainz" GGD pack during the July 4th sale, but I'm traveling so I haven't been able to actually download and try. Anyone else have/try it? I wonder how it compares to that?


----------



## lewis

I tried the alex wade tonecrate ones and they are weird. Like over saturated and you cant dial it out. They all have gain characteristics i dislike.
Not tried the zak ones. My latest bit of a fun was a free powerball II of rig exhange heavily tweaked. Sounds killer with fishman moderns


----------



## SenorDingDong

Every time Kemper releases something really outdated and behind their competition, I just... don't know what to say. 

I feel like, as a company, they are constantly trying to play catchup rather than capitalize on what makes them an alternative option for musicians. 

If I wanted an Axe Fx or Pod floor unit, I'd buy it. Don't combine half of two of your products and expect me to get all pumped about it, deliver shit on time and with better quality testing and I'll be happy. 


As it is, I constantly wonder if I made the wrong decision considering the obsession with catchup makes me feel like my $2.5k rig is constantly out of date...


----------



## broangiel

SenorDingDong said:


> Every time Kemper releases something really outdated and behind their competition, I just... don't know what to say.
> 
> I feel like, as a company, they are constantly trying to play catchup rather than capitalize on what makes them an alternative option for musicians.
> 
> If I wanted an Axe Fx or Pod floor unit, I'd buy it. Don't combine half of two of your products and expect me to get all pumped about it, deliver shit on time and with better quality testing and I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> As it is, I constantly wonder if I made the wrong decision considering the obsession with catchup makes me feel like my $2.5k rig is constantly out of date...



This is why my interest in the floor Kemper curtailed. I was hoping it would have *something* new (usb audio?). I know people trash Fractal for all of their iterations (though I do think some of the complaining is unwarranted when you look at the reason for some of those updates), but this is just too much the opposite direction.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Yeah, they're just rereleasing the same thing in the pedal board housing, and I'm assuming it'll be about $2k. 

So anyone who already owns a Kemper has bo reason to buy, and anyone without has no reason to convert if the original unit didn't sell them outright by now as the tech is still exactly the same. 

Well I know ONE company with a board made up of Yes Men.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Imagine Fractal Audio released a floorboard of the Axe-Fx Ultra in 2019.

Thats what this is the equivalent of. It's crazy how this company has gotten so much use out of the Kemper without ever updating to a Mk2 model or fix bugs that are years old. They didn't even ad features to this floorboard that have been requested before Kemper even went public. 

I really enjoyed my Kemper but it felt so outdated physically and power wise 6 years ago when I sold it. It could be another 2-4 years before a Mk2 model at this rate.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Price confirmed at $1,600USD. 

I just can't fathom who the fuck is making decisions for this company, and how many people got fired for disagreeing with them. Absolutely a joke to be releasing outdated tech in 2019 with a abomination of a bow on top when you've had over half a decade of testing and revenue-laden free input from your community. 

This might be my final straw with Kemper, I'm not one to stay on sinking ships and watch my investments deteriorate so rapidly.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

They'll make this but not a editor application for the existing units (while banning anyone who tries to). What a joke honestly


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Some of the problem is the Kemper forum can be a really toxic place where criticism no matter how small is met with a lot of hostility. Same with the FB group. They are confining themselves to a bubble where they don't need to improve their unit because they have a legion of apologists defending it to the ground. It wasn't until Chris went to another form, gearpage I think where he was confronted and eventually admitted how little future plans they had, one being the editor. A Mark 2 unit with an interface and editor has so much potential but I doubt it would ever happen.


----------



## broangiel

Lorcan Ward said:


> Some of the problem is the Kemper forum can be a really toxic place where criticism no matter how small is met with a lot of hostility. Same with the FB group. They are confining themselves to a bubble where they don't need to improve their unit because they have a legion of apologists defending it to the ground. It wasn't until Chris went to another form, gearpage I think where he was confronted and eventually admitted how little future plans they had, one being the editor. A Mark 2 unit with an interface and editor has so much potential but I doubt it would ever happen.



A lot of TGP is head over heels for this. I was myself, until I saw how little it brought to the table.

Edit: to be clear, I do agree with everything you’re saying.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Lorcan Ward said:


> Some of the problem is the Kemper forum can be a really toxic place where criticism no matter how small is met with a lot of hostility. Same with the FB group. They are confining themselves to a bubble where they don't need to improve their unit because they have a legion of apologists defending it to the ground. It wasn't until Chris went to another form, gearpage I think where he was confronted and eventually admitted how little future plans they had, one being the editor. A Mark 2 unit with an interface and editor has so much potential but I doubt it would ever happen.




Presonus and Kemper are the two biggest bubble-dome companies I've experienced. Both have their little 'happy world' where everything they do is good enough, and if you criticize it, they have legions of apologists who try to strangle you into submission.

Two companies I don't see being around by 2025 if they don't make huge adjustments to their little bubbles.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Welp at $1600 my interest is lost, but I kinda had a feeling it wouldn't be competitive with the Fractal floor units. I'll echo that the Kemper forum is the worst, I had to stop looking there unless I needed to find some specific info. It's just filled with stubborn dorks who can't comprehend why anybody would ask more of Kemper (like an editor, or a more affordable profile "loader"), and they have a weird thing for throwing in condescending wink emojis after telling dissenters how wrong they are, which is fucking infuriating. 

That said, the thing sounds still sounds great, but next time I buy a modeler it's probably gonna be an FM3 or used Ax8, they're better values.


----------



## Soya

I think it's neat, I just wish it would've been powered.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Given that the head/remote is $2300: the price isn’t awful for combing the two items into one. It does seem like they are looking back at what other companies are offering, instead of looking forward to future development of their own product; but they have an editor in the works (also looking back) and are updating all of their modeling effects. 

The only way a Kemper 2 would be released is if they completely redo the way that profiling is captured. This would be cool, but the current algorithm is really good after some trial and error for capturing an amp setup. It’d be nice if it could be more consistent, or if there were better tutorials about exactly how to set up levels for consistent captures. 

I’ve had my Kemper for about 5 years now. It was then advertised as a studio tool. It found its secondary purpose as a live tool, and live use now seems to be the primary use. The floor unit isn’t of interest for me; but I can see the appeal to someone, who doesn’t currently have a Kemper, looking to gig with “their amp” without having to drag it on stage and deal with sound guys asking to turn it down constantly.


----------



## lewis

price is good. About the same as my AX8 was which makes sense.
I mean despite being "outdated" tech apparently, literally most touring bands are using Kempers so similar to EMG, they probably dont feel like they are playing catch up to anyone (EMG endorse the worlds literal largest band)

For touring musicians they appear to be the market leader so whos playing catch up with who?
Be interested to study their financial figures comparing it to Fractal and anyone else in this bracket.

I mean everyone is always going to have some gripes with literally everything that exists and they own. Nothing is perfect. Seems a little bitter to be going in this hard on Kemper and their products given what ive mentioned /\ (I own a Kemper and an AX8 so im not biased as I love both companies)
Comes across a little bitter tbh.
We would all trade our situations to have a company doing as well as these guys so


----------



## Lorcan Ward

When people say outdated its that there were features requested back in the early 2010s and some even before it was made public. Their response was that the hardware can't support those features, upon release they had nearly maxed out the units processing power. They were able to revise the profiling a little bit more but they still reached a limit and have been stuck there since, a few compromises even had to be made to allow the changes. You will hear from a lot of experienced studio guys say that it gets 90-95% there and are able to point out across the EQ spectrum where the profiling can be improved but the unit doesn't have the processing power to allow that last bit of refinement. 

Impulse Responses also are heavily shortened. There was a good thread on here where someone explained what was happening on the Kemper. Its also one of the other things that guys say is really missing from a perfect tone-match. Again thats a hardware limitation. They didn't future proof the unit the way Cliff does with the Axe-Fx models. 

Yes its an incredible product that was and is still a complete game changer but if a mark 2 version with all the requests implemented was released then you wouldn't need anything again. it would be the perfect unit for hobbyists to pro studios.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I understand folks want "more" from the unit, and it's not perfect, but the fact that its held up so well is testament to just how great it actually is, small issues that "power users" have aside. 

It came out right after the AxeUltra. The Helix didn't even exist, and plug-ins were just getting popular. 

It's just become so pedestrian. Which is probably a blessing and a curse. It's so ubiquitous, but also not special to us gear nuts anymore. 

I fall in and out of love with mine all the time, but I can't bring myself to sell it, as when I need the handful of things it does really well, my Axe2 just doesn't cut it.


----------



## narad

lewis said:


> they probably dont feel like they are playing catch up to anyone (EMG endorse the worlds literal largest band)



AKB48?


----------



## lewis

narad said:


> AKB48?


----------



## lewis

Lorcan Ward said:


> When people say outdated its that there were features requested back in the early 2010s and some even before it was made public. Their response was that the hardware can't support those features, upon release they had nearly maxed out the units processing power. They were able to revise the profiling a little bit more but they still reached a limit and have been stuck there since, a few compromises even had to be made to allow the changes. You will hear from a lot of experienced studio guys say that it gets *90-95%* there and are able to point out across the EQ spectrum where the profiling can be improved but the unit doesn't have the processing power to allow that last bit of refinement.
> 
> Impulse Responses also are heavily shortened. There was a good thread on here where someone explained what was happening on the Kemper. Its also one of the other things that guys say is really missing from a perfect tone-match. Again thats a hardware limitation. They didn't future proof the unit the way Cliff does with the Axe-Fx models.
> 
> Yes its an incredible product that was and is still a complete game changer but if a mark 2 version with all the requests implemented was released then you wouldn't need anything again. it would be the perfect unit for hobbyists to pro studios.



Exactly! Kemper mk1 already gets "90-95%" of the way to perfectly cloning any amp. So a mk2 just for that extra 5% would be terrible business given MK1s are still selling great and everyone is using them and 2, the money it would take to plough into designing then building a new kemper that had twice the DSP power just to improve upon the tone from the Mk1, by 5%, is a waste of time.

Like I eluded to earlier, they for this reason, likely dont view themselves as playing catch up

EDIT:
Things that are NOT a waste of time is new form factors to cover every scenario like this new product does, and an editor which does make loads of sense


----------



## WhiteLightOfDeath

As a Kemper owner who sold my Green Lunchbox for an Axe Fx 3 (which is ofc the greatest amp on earth and I’m not here to get into that), I think the tones that the Kemper makes are bar none 100% as good as it gets. I mean, I really like the kemper a lot, and I bought it because the tones sounded exactly like the Mesa rigs I was profiling. With that said, I had to sell mine and when it was time to buy it again, I was SHOCKED the price was the same. That was only a little over a month ago or something. So by default, I went checked up on fractal and they DROPPED from 2500 to 2250 shipped without tax, so I said to myself, time to let that little green box go for good.

I miss it honestly. For plugging into an FRFR atomic CLR and turning it to my dual rectifier, it was an incredible feeling, and I dont have my CLR anymore either to play with the axe, but at the same time its a great machine, as Max said, like a 7620 it stood the test of time without a doubt

Tones ARE as good, or like 99% as good, as the new axe, which says a lot! In the end it was the price that made difference, it was $1500-1750 I would have bought another kemper


----------



## StewRacing

I have an opportunity to buy the Kemper Stage tomorrow. I am on an online retailers 1st batch pre-order list. I was going to buy my first modeler / profiler anyway later this summer. My salesman who owned a Kemper in the past had recommended the toaster to me sometime ago. I have been working with him for a while now and I do trust his judgement. I wanted a floor unit and sold myself on the Helix after thinking the Axe-Fx was the end all. Information overload in today's world I suppose. I believe the Kemper Stage would cover all my basis just like the Helix would. I play electric and acoustic mainly at home. I would also use the unit in acoustic open mic situations with a few simple effects. I plan to exclusively use the unit as a direct to PA system. I'll also use external pedals with my board. I am chasing the best possible amp tone in a direct application.

How should one decide on making a final decision. Both units have there advantages. Kemper is about 4" more compact then Helix for open mics. 18.5" vs 22.05". Helix could be easier to use in some examples. Thoughts. Thank you


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StewRacing said:


> I have an opportunity to buy the Kemper Stage tomorrow. I am on an online retailers 1st batch pre-order list. I was going to buy my first modeler / profiler anyway later this summer. My salesman who owned a Kemper in the past had recommended the toaster to me sometime ago. I have been working with him for a while now and I do trust his judgement. I wanted a floor unit and sold myself on the Helix after thinking the Axe-Fx was the end all. Information overload in today's world I suppose. I believe the Kemper Stage would cover all my basis just like the Helix would. I play electric and acoustic mainly at home. I would also use the unit in acoustic open mic situations with a few simple effects. I plan to exclusively use the unit as a direct to PA system. I'll also use external pedals with my board. I am chasing the best possible amp tone in a direct application.
> 
> How should one decide on making a final decision. Both units have there advantages. Kemper is about 4" more compact then Helix for open mics. 18.5" vs 22.05". Helix could be easier to use in some examples. Thoughts. Thank you



You can't really go wrong when choosing between the current digital flagships (AxeFx, Kemper, Helix). We're at the point where it really just comes down to specific use-case and format.

From what it sounds like, you'll be more than happy with the Kemper, not that the other two can't do it either.


----------



## Mr_Marty

Meh. Kemper once again does nothing more than repackage their old technology. Same crappy LCD, no scribble strips, nothing new. Meanwhile everyone else is pushing the envelope adding new technology and ideas.

Don't try to say this on their forum though. The fanboys will crucify you.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Mr_Marty said:


> Don't try to say this on their forum though. The fanboys will crucify you.



No, you'd more likely be banned before the fanboys ever had a chance. lol


----------



## Crundles

Eh... Fractal are releasing a cut-down version of the AxeFX 3, Line6 are maintaining their Helix ecosystem, but there hasn't been an innovative release since the first Helix Floor, Atomic are doing pretty much the same, but on a baby's first company scale, Yamaha/Boss... I'm not sure what the GT 1000's adoption rate is. I can't find anything online. There are several general report on guitar amp companies' market shares, but they all cost ~4k USD, lol. The katana is obviously killing it, but that's not really comparable to a high-end modeller.

I'd say Kemper made a pretty good move, releasing a new form factor of their existing technology. To my knowledge it's sold out everywhere, so there's obvious demand. Would I have liked a new, updated hardware? Sure... probably? Depending on what they can actually improve - I've read a lot of opinions, presumably informed, that IRs and monitoring are the biggest bottlenecks in amp modelling right now. I haven't seen anything suggesting the Kemper is held back by its hardware, despite its competitors releasing several generations of new models. People still claim the Kemper is best-in-class when it comes to "core tones" and "feel", whatever the heck that means.

Now I'm really interested in guitar amp market shares tho


----------



## StewRacing

I ordered my Profiler Stage today. I will have it Friday. It will be my first modeler and or real amp. I always had practice amps and nice pedals. I believe that it is the best core amp tones you can buy in modeler / profiler format, short of a real tube amp. Fractal and Helix have there selling points but Amp tone should come first unless effects dominate your sound.


----------



## Mr_Marty

StewRacing said:


> I ordered my Profiler Stage today. I will have it Friday. It will be my first modeler and or real amp. I always had practice amps and nice pedals. I believe that it is the best core amp tones you can buy in modeler / profiler format, short of a real tube amp. Fractal and Helix have there selling points but Amp tone should come first unless effects dominate your sound.


Kemper has very good core amp tones. Fractal's are better. I say this because I own all three.


----------



## Crundles

For roughly twice the money in Europe, they damn better be.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mr_Marty said:


> Kemper has very good core amp tones. Fractal's are better. I say this because I own all three.



I think it's more subjective. 

I have both as well (just bought Helix Native, but haven't had time to mess with it), and two JCM800s and all four sound and feel fairly different.


----------



## benvigil

Mr_Marty said:


> Kemper has very good core amp tones. Fractal's are better. I say this because I own all three.


Having owned both, my take is that the Kemper is clearly better at most tones, but the FAS beats it for others. If you only play one type of music, I can see one or the other seeming better.


----------



## jmill00

I've had my Kemper for only two weeks. Two glorious weeks. I used Positive Grid's Bias FX software for years and wish I had bought the Kemper sooner.


----------



## mikernaut

I just want the Kemper remote price to go down more now


----------



## klinic

Hey guys, looking to grab a Kemper rack in the next couple of days. Selling the Ax8 today and WAS originally going to sell my Sherlock Fathead and get the power rack, but chickened out last night after jamming through a mates Powered Kemper into my cab and then cranking my tube head to compare.

So I'm currently looking at getting the unpowered rack, using it through my effects return for my next gig (just for onstage monitoring, I'll send a stereo signal to FoH) and then adding either a Martix GT1000fx or a Seymour Duncan Powerstage in a month or so once money is better. I've searched and not found that much great info about how these compare to the built in power amp on the power rack. Am I going to regret not just waiting and getting the built in solution? I like the idea of having a split system in case something goes wrong (don't have to send both off), and also having the option of having stereo cabs if I need it in future. Even the EQ on the Seymour Duncan sounds like some great flexibility, I'm just nervous as they're not SPECIFICALLY designed for the Kemper.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

klinic said:


> Hey guys, looking to grab a Kemper rack in the next couple of days. Selling the Ax8 today and WAS originally going to sell my Sherlock Fathead and get the power rack, but chickened out last night after jamming through a mates Powered Kemper into my cab and then cranking my tube head to compare.
> 
> So I'm currently looking at getting the unpowered rack, using it through my effects return for my next gig (just for onstage monitoring, I'll send a stereo signal to FoH) and then adding either a Martix GT1000fx or a Seymour Duncan Powerstage in a month or so once money is better. I've searched and not found that much great info about how these compare to the built in power amp on the power rack. Am I going to regret not just waiting and getting the built in solution? I like the idea of having a split system in case something goes wrong (don't have to send both off), and also having the option of having stereo cabs if I need it in future. Even the EQ on the Seymour Duncan sounds like some great flexibility, I'm just nervous as they're not SPECIFICALLY designed for the Kemper.



The power amp in the powered Kemper units is absolutely nothing special. Not saying it's bad, it works great, but playing a powered lunchbox (a friend's) next to my un-powered through a similar FRFR setup and then real cabs and Carvin power amp didn't yield a "better" result.


----------



## klinic

MaxOfMetal said:


> The power amp in the powered Kemper units is absolutely nothing special. Not saying it's bad, it works great, but playing a powered lunchbox (a friend's) next to my un-powered through a similar FRFR setup and then real cabs and Carvin power amp didn't yield a "better" result.



That's certainly comforting to hear. Plus I can customise and fine tune by trying different power amplifiers, so I'm definitely feeling more confident about going this route.

Completely unrelated, I don't think I've ever asked a question on this forum that you haven't swiftly given an extremely helpful answer to. I've been here about 9 years (very on and off) and you are consistently such an amazingly helpful person and the one name I always recognise. Thank you so much!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

klinic said:


> That's certainly comforting to hear. Plus I can customise and fine tune by trying different power amplifiers, so I'm definitely feeling more confident about going this route.
> 
> Completely unrelated, I don't think I've ever asked a question on this forum that you haven't swiftly given an extremely helpful answer to. I've been here about 9 years (very on and off) and you are consistently such an amazingly helpful person and the one name I always recognise. Thank you so much!



Yeah, I contemplated going with the powered unit, specifically the rack, but I scored a pretty good deal on the un-powered lunchbox. 

Good power amps are a dime a dozen, and if you want to do some interesting stereo rigs there is a plethora of options available, some more expensive than others. 

Luckily, I already had a couple old Carvin and Peavey power amps and a couple powered speakers I use for other gear. The Kemper seems fairly "power amp agnostic" as long as is sufficiently powerful for whatever your use case is. 

I'm happy I can help, dude.


----------



## klinic

Kemper Stack



__ klinic
__ Aug 1, 2019



Went all in on the transition to Kemper





Well, decided to go all in on the Kemper, loving it so far, but itching to get into some Profile Packs.

Hearing mixed things about the STL packs. My mates got the Northlane pack which I briefly played through and the VH4 tone convinced me to do the switch. Big fan of some of bands Putneys produced for so his pack looks really appealing as well. All the recommendations on the Kemper forums seem to be for vintage stuff though! Any recommendations here?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

klinic said:


> Kemper Stack
> 
> 
> 
> __ klinic
> __ Aug 1, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Went all in on the transition to Kemper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, decided to go all in on the Kemper, loving it so far, but itching to get into some Profile Packs.
> 
> Hearing mixed things about the STL packs. My mates got the Northlane pack which I briefly played through and the VH4 tone convinced me to do the switch. Big fan of some of bands Putneys produced for so his pack looks really appealing as well. All the recommendations on the Kemper forums seem to be for vintage stuff though! Any recommendations here?


I was unimpressed with the northlane packs. pete turley, sinmix, black stymphalian, liveready those guys all offer high quality high gain profiles ( but you have to pay for them). I'd recommend searching the user submitted stuff first since there's also a lot of really good free profiles out there.


----------



## klinic

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was unimpressed with the northlane packs. pete turley, sinmix, black stymphalian, liveready those guys all offer high quality high gain profiles ( but you have to pay for them). I'd recommend searching the user submitted stuff first since there's also a lot of really good free profiles out there.


Really? What about it in particular turned you off? Going through the rigs on rig exchange I've only found a handful of profiles that I like, most of them are too bright and/or bassy. The sample Northlane tone sounds like it's going to sit really nicely in the mix and like it's already had most of the nasty frequencies notched out of it. 

Maybe pickups play a big role, I'm using the Nazgül and Sentient, which might be similar to the pickups used to setup the STL profiles.

Any free profiles you'd recommend? I'm definitely going to check out the premium options you mentioned!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

klinic said:


> Really? What about it in particular turned you off? Going through the rigs on rig exchange I've only found a handful of profiles that I like, most of them are too bright and/or bassy. The sample Northlane tone sounds like it's going to sit really nicely in the mix and like it's already had most of the nasty frequencies notched out of it.
> 
> Maybe pickups play a big role, I'm using the Nazgül and Sentient, which might be similar to the pickups used to setup the STL profiles.
> 
> Any free profiles you'd recommend? I'm definitely going to check out the premium options you mentioned!


They all felt bland/muddy to me and required a lot of tweaking to get a decent live sound imo. especially when comparing profiles of the same amps that other companies/people have uploaded. If you like them then more power to you. I got them and felt like they weren't worth the money.
Check out the free stuff from Sinmix/Reampzone/Cililab/WarmChordMusic/Thumas/PeteTurley


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seconding Reamp Zone.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

ReampZone, Double Impact Productions, Josh Middleton (of Sylosis and Architects)
Those were some of my favorites


----------



## klinic

Ooh, those Josh Middleton tones are extremely appealing! I'm not 100% sold on ReampZone and Double Impact, mostly because the demos weren't particularly well produced. But I listened to the demos of the STL stuff and they sounded pretty shocking as well, and they were mostly covered up by talking, as if they didn't want you to hear too much. It's odd, because I REALLY liked the tones I played through in person. Going to check out the free profiles and most likely buy the Josh Middleton ones! Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

klinic said:


> Ooh, those Josh Middleton tones are extremely appealing! I'm not 100% sold on ReampZone and Double Impact, mostly because the demos weren't particularly well produced. But I listened to the demos of the STL stuff and they sounded pretty shocking as well, and they were mostly covered up by talking, as if they didn't want you to hear too much. It's odd, because I REALLY liked the tones I played through in person. Going to check out the free profiles and most likely buy the Josh Middleton ones! Thanks for the recommendations!


Yeah, Josh Middletons were my top favorite. I wish I would have started my profile purchasing there (and therefore ended my search).
He makes good demos AND he's used them on albums. It's a no-brainer trying to determine the quality.

If you get them, disable the custom EQs he has active if you want a less "produced" sound. It's a completely different feel so it's like you get double the presets. He mentions it himself somewhere but all of the cabs are unique to each profile as well so you can mix and match giving you (# of AMPS) x (# of CABS) amount of profiles. I think there was like 40 in the first pack so that equates to like 1600 unique combos. Pretty sweet deal since he's only charging like $50 USD. STL Tones is WAY overpriced and while some of them were good (I had the Will Putney pack), many of them were not.


----------



## nateispro

I love the Josh Middleton stuff! I also really am enjoying the American Metal Pack from Replicant Audio. Zach from Whitechapel did them and they really kill. My kemper came with the Northlane and Will Putney packs. I only use the cleans from the Northlane pack. The Will Putney pack has been a huge letdown. They are all really muddy or insanely tinny. I cant EQ them to get a good sound like his albums. Id save the money on these two packs and go for Replicant/Josh Middleton/Ive also had good luck with Tonecrate, the Alex Wade pack took very little tweaking to get huge tones!


----------



## nateispro

I just bought the Live Ready Sound Shuggah Kemper pack and holy hell. There are HUNDREDS of profiles in here. It sounds super good and handles my 8 string really well I think!


----------



## klinic

nateispro said:


> I just bought the Live Ready Sound Shuggah Kemper pack and holy hell. There are HUNDREDS of profiles in here. It sounds super good and handles my 8 string really well I think!



Damn that's heavy! Reminds me that I haven't gotten my 8 out in over a year!


----------



## USMarine75

nateispro said:


> I just bought the Live Ready Sound Shuggah Kemper pack and holy hell. There are HUNDREDS of profiles in here. It sounds super good and handles my 8 string really well I think!




Wow just checked out their site and those demos all sound really good. Makes me wish I went with that over the GGD -All the Gains pack.


----------



## nateispro

klinic said:


> Damn that's heavy! Reminds me that I haven't gotten my 8 out in over a year!


Don't let it be neglected! Haha I'm surprised with how heavy it came out to be considering it's only a left and right track with no bass!



USMarine75 said:


> Wow just checked out their site and those demos all sound really good. Makes me wish I went with that over the GGD -All the Gains pack.



I have not heard a single thing about that GGD pack. AT ALL. I kind of steered away from it for that reason, I'm really happy with these Live Ready Sound profiles!


----------



## klinic

Getting a lot of mileage out of the Double Impact free presets at the moment. Going to be my first time testing out the Kemper with my old midi controller in rehearsal today. Probably going to pick up the Josh Middleton packs ASAP, but I might also pick up the Double Impact ones depending on how tonight goes!



nateispro said:


> Don't let it be neglected! Haha I'm surprised with how heavy it came out to be considering it's only a left and right track with no bass!


 Oh wow, I didn't even notice that there was no bass. Really nice!


----------



## ikarus

Do you guys recommend the 1 or 2 bundle from Josh Middleton? I dont think I can buy both...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

ikarus said:


> Do you guys recommend the 1 or 2 bundle from Josh Middleton? I dont think I can buy both...


I'd probably go with number 2. I have no doubt Josh has improved on making profiles since pack 1 so they'll most likely be even better than pack 1 (which is still amazing). I only got to try 3 of the pack 2 profiles but they were great. I'm pretty sure pack 2 has more profiles than pack 1 does as well.


----------



## ikarus

LeviathanKiller said:


> I'd probably go with number 2. I have no doubt Josh has improved on making profiles since pack 1 so they'll most likely be even better than pack 1 (which is still amazing). I only got to try 3 of the pack 2 profiles but they were great. I'm pretty sure pack 2 has more profiles than pack 1 does as well.




thanks for your help, I just bought pack #2...


----------



## klinic

I’ve never had such a good response to my tone like I have last night with the Kemper with a pack of free profile samples and next to zero editing times. I’m also going to grab pack 2 from Josh Middleton. Variety seems a lot better than pack 1. 



ikarus said:


> thanks for your help, I just bought pack #2...



Post ya tonez! Would love to hear what you come up with!


----------



## død

klinic said:


> Kemper Stack
> 
> 
> 
> __ klinic
> __ Aug 1, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Went all in on the transition to Kemper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, decided to go all in on the Kemper, loving it so far, but itching to get into some Profile Packs.
> 
> Hearing mixed things about the STL packs. My mates got the Northlane pack which I briefly played through and the VH4 tone convinced me to do the switch. Big fan of some of bands Putneys produced for so his pack looks really appealing as well. All the recommendations on the Kemper forums seem to be for vintage stuff though! Any recommendations here?


I highly recommend the Powered by Omega profiles, I have and use the DI pack for my main rhythm sound, sounds mean as hell through my Mesa Fifty/Fifty and Zilla 2x12.


----------



## klinic

død said:


> I highly recommend the Powered by Omega profiles, I have and use the DI pack for my main rhythm sound, sounds mean as hell through my Mesa Fifty/Fifty and Zilla 2x12.


I have so many profile packs to check out. I should have anticipated this before I blew my life savings on a kemper. oh well! Hopefully I’ll save money by not buying new amps! Not likely...


----------



## InHiding

There's a free profile called Nitro Klon Boost (Splawn Nitro setup) you can get from Rig Exchange. I really like that one


----------



## arasys

on kemper forums there's a filter that lists the topics based on likes; go to Free rigs and profiles subsection, hit the filter (it's on left corner, hit Last Reply to choose Likes) so you can see some of the hidden gems there too.


----------



## nateispro

Here is another one for you guys. These are some of the D.I profiles from the Omega Ampworks guys. The Obsidian is on the left and the Iridium is on the right. I LOVE these packs for downtuned metal. I had a Marshall 1960 cab from the Replicant Titan pack that is perfect with these. These may be my favorite metal profiles so far!


----------



## Flick

Just received the toaster today. Couldn’t tell the difference between the JP2C and the profile. There was even a Driftwood Purple Nightmare profile on the rig exchange that is absolutely crushing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tonecrate is doing a dave davidson(revocation) profile pack in the next month or so


----------



## Flick

Any reviews on the Replicant Audio Meshuggah Fortin pack?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Flick said:


> Any reviews on the Replicant Audio Meshuggah Fortin pack?


I forgot all about that pack. It’s on sale for $50 right now. Not bad for 50 profiles. I might grab it next week when I have my Kemper back at home.


----------



## Flick

DudeManBrother said:


> I forgot all about that pack. It’s on sale for $50 right now. Not bad for 50 profiles. I might grab it next week when I have my Kemper back at home.



I just went for it. Lot of really tight sounding metal tones. There were a few that were boosted beyond what I could use. The Fortin-All In is my favorite so far. Great tone from the start. Easily tweakable.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I wondered how many would have grind/33 baked into the capture. That’s the same issue I have with a lot of boosted profiles. When I palm mute they get really quacky. I prefer no boost and I will cut low end with the studio eq where necessary.


----------



## Flick

DudeManBrother said:


> I wondered how many would have grind/33 baked into the capture. That’s the same issue I have with a lot of boosted profiles. When I palm mute they get really quacky. I prefer no boost and I will cut low end with the studio eq where necessary.



I’m with you 100%. I like to cut low end to get to a tight tone. The weird mid bumps in boosts don’t work for me at all.


----------



## SloeGin

Flick said:


> Just received the toaster today. Couldn’t tell the difference between the JP2C and the profile. There was even a Driftwood Purple Nightmare profile on the rig exchange that is absolutely crushing.


How do you use the Kemper? What cab or monitor do you use it with?
Thanks!


----------



## Flick

SloeGin said:


> How do you use the Kemper? What cab or monitor do you use it with?
> Thanks!



At home, I am running it through a 2x12 vertical Mesa cab. I’ll do the same at band rehearsal. Live, I will go direct to front of house.


----------



## atheon_crutch

Flick said:


> At home, I am running it through a 2x12 vertical Mesa cab. I’ll do the same at band rehearsal. Live, I will go direct to front of house.



Which JP2C profile were you trying out?


----------



## nateispro

Here is another video of my DC800 with the Omega Amps profiles. This is just the Obsidian on all tracks. I only purchased the D.I pack and use a Marshall 1960 cab from replicant audio. No extra eq on these either, I just boosted the presence, highs and mids and scooped the lows slightly!


----------



## Flick

atheon_crutch said:


> Which JP2C profile were you trying out?



One that I made of my JP2C


----------



## atheon_crutch

Flick said:


> One that I made of my JP2C



Oh nice! Care to share it? I haven’t found a JP2C profile I like. I also play through Mesa cabs. Curious to hear what yours sounds like.


----------



## ikarus

I got 2 questions for you Kemper pros:

1) How do you set your level (db) for the main out? and what about the distortion sense?

2) Do you alter the commercial profiles at all? i mean it doesnt react to changes like the Axe Fx? How much tweaking is acceptable?


----------



## benvigil

ikarus said:


> 2) Do you alter the commercial profiles at all? i mean it doesnt react to changes like the Axe Fx? How much tweaking is acceptable?


It doesn't matter how the AxeFX or the Helix or a VST or a Marshall or a Mesa works. The Kemper EQ is it's own thing, so tweak it however you want... it's not going to start bleeding or anything.

If it sounds good, it is good.


----------



## lewis

ikarus said:


> I got 2 questions for you Kemper pros:
> 
> 1) How do you set your level (db) for the main out? and what about the distortion sense?
> 
> 2) Do you alter the commercial profiles at all? i mean it doesnt react to changes like the Axe Fx? How much tweaking is acceptable?



Output i set to minus 15db so i dont go to hot to the desk.

I always tweak profiles. I like twangier tones so tend to place a treble boost block in the preamp position. Im tuned low so that helps bring that modern metal tone to the table in the quickest way possible. I also like swapping cab irs and also tweaking amp settings like clarity/compression etc etc


----------



## ikarus

thanks for this usefull answer.


----------



## ascl

After 8 weeks of unable to use my kemper (moved house, had a desk made, it took much longer than expected... meaning my studio has been a pile of boxes). Finally got the desk and everything set up... and it is so good to use the kemper again. Much better than my blackstar amp that's for sure!

I am looking forward to the Kemper kabinet... and the software editor will be pretty nice.


----------



## nightlight

ikarus said:


> I got 2 questions for you Kemper pros:
> 
> 1) How do you set your level (db) for the main out? and what about the distortion sense?
> 
> 2) Do you alter the commercial profiles at all? i mean it doesnt react to changes like the Axe Fx? How much tweaking is acceptable?



Just hit the -12db switch in the output section and your signal should be good to go to the FOH.

Distortion sense should be used only if you'd like to raise or lower the gain across profiles to suit different profiles. But I don't bother with it too much, after all different guitars have different pups and output. Why would you want to make one guitar sound like the other?

As far as tweaking, you can do as much or as little as you want. Personally, I'd rather just switch to another profile more often than not. There are just so many, I'd rather use a good base rig to tweak rather than spend time fiddling with an unsuitable rig. Also, I feel like the more tweaks you make, the more digital a profile sounds.


----------



## DropTheSun

I have had Kemper a week now and it is looking and sounding really great.


----------



## ikarus

Does anybody know if there is a special profile pack for ambient sounds (cleans, dist, etc) for our beloved djent clean parts?


----------



## nightlight

ikarus said:


> Does anybody know if there is a special profile pack for ambient sounds (cleans, dist, etc) for our beloved djent clean parts?



I think you can just pick a clean tone and mess with the delay and reverb options. There are a tonne of
cool sounds that way, plus the presets are pretty good too.


----------



## ikarus

nightlight said:


> I think you can just pick a clean tone and mess with the delay and reverb options. There are a tonne of
> cool sounds that way, plus the presets are pretty good too.



Which presets?


----------



## nightlight

ikarus said:


> Which presets?



Take your pick. There are plenty of spacey presets. But it doesn't hurt to experiment too. Use the crystal delay and ionosphere reverb, for example.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Well, Kemper officially missed their self-imposed deadline for the Editor, after a nightmarish, problematic release of the stage. 

Hide within an echo chamber and you'll reach the day where the only voice left is your own.


----------



## John

KPA related- I made some stuff with mine and I'm pretty chuffed with how they turned out.


----------



## DudeManBrother

SenorDingDong said:


> Well, Kemper officially missed their self-imposed deadline for the Editor, after a nightmarish, problematic release of the stage.
> 
> Hide within an echo chamber and you'll reach the day where the only voice left is your own.


That Stage is a real head scratcher to me. Nobody knew they were working on it, so why release it before the OS is ready? Looks like quite a few shipped out with substandard switches as well, which seems uncharacteristic based on Kemper’s product history thus far. 

It seems like the OS updates have been rushed lately too. In the past: the beta releases were usually pretty good, with maybe a few bugs, which is common for beta software. The official releases had been really reliable. Since 6.0 it seems like beta and official have all sorts of bugs. I’m still running the last update from 5.something because of all the trouble I’ve read about. I never used to think twice about updating an official release.


----------



## SenorDingDong

DudeManBrother said:


> That Stage is a real head scratcher to me. Nobody knew they were working on it, so why release it before the OS is ready? Looks like quite a few shipped out with substandard switches as well, which seems uncharacteristic based on Kemper’s product history thus far.
> 
> It seems like the OS updates have been rushed lately too. In the past: the beta releases were usually pretty good, with maybe a few bugs, which is common for beta software. The official releases had been really reliable. Since 6.0 it seems like beta and official have all sorts of bugs. I’m still running the last update from 5.something because of all the trouble I’ve read about. I never used to think twice about updating an official release.




Yeah, I'm at 5.something as well. Seems the company has shielded itself from criticism and is now conducting business within a tiny glass dome full of yes-men, who make up the minority of users. 

All of the rushing and the immense issues with the Stage--obviously a rushed product--tells me something is wrong internally, or some financial issues are going on. The former is guaranteed but the latter--well, let's just say the financial hit they've taken from the large amount of returns and refunds for the Stage isn't too welcome for such a small company. 

Kemper fans are some of the most hostile, aggressive defenders, so it's difficult to tell what's really going on between that and the fact that the company has the worst consumer-level communication I've ever seen in a small amp manufacturer.


----------



## chinnybob

My profiler head exploded last night  was playing and heard a popping/fizzing sound followed by the unit losing power and refusing to turn on. Checked the power cable and fuse and that's not the issue so I'm fairly sure it's the toaster itself. There's some troubleshooting guidance saying to unplug, wait a couple of minutes and plug in again but every time I do this I get the same pop/fizz accompanied by a little spark and it still won't turn on. Guessing some circuit has fried and I've emailed Kemper but has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## nightlight

chinnybob said:


> My profiler head exploded last night  was playing and heard a popping/fizzing sound followed by the unit losing power and refusing to turn on. Checked the power cable and fuse and that's not the issue so I'm fairly sure it's the toaster itself. There's some troubleshooting guidance saying to unplug, wait a couple of minutes and plug in again but every time I do this I get the same pop/fizz accompanied by a little spark and it still won't turn on. Guessing some circuit has fried and I've emailed Kemper but has anyone else had this problem?



First time I'm hearing of an issue like that. Best not to plug it in again and wait for support to get in touch.


----------



## nightlight

BTw, if anyone wants to try out an Engl Savage 120 profile, check out mine. It's called Indian Savage Rage 1 on the Rig Exchange.

I did a tone test with it, here it is:
https://soundcloud.com/arvind-jayaram-836068041/indian-savage-rage-profile

I goofed while mastering that though. Set the maximizer in Ozone to clipping and cranked it. By the time I realised it had lost all dynamics, it was too late and I had already closed the project.


----------



## nightlight

Just released a Kemper high gain rig pack. Three profiles of an Engl Savage, a Diezel VH4 and an Engl Fireball.

Rigs are Deedle VH4 Rage 1, Indian Furball Rage 1 and Indian Savage Rage.

Do try them out, I think you'll find they compare favourably to a lot of rigs on the exchange.


----------



## nightlight

Sorry to keep plugging the profiles I've created. This is the last one, and it's of a VH4 boosted with a tube screamer. Profile is Deedle VH4 Rage TS9 on the Rig Exchange. 

https://soundcloud.com/arvind-jayaram-836068041/diezel-vh4-rage-ts9-test


----------



## Mathemagician

So what’s the deal with the stage. After some thinking I’ve been debating moving towards Kemper from my helix because I’m just not a tweaker at this point in time. 

So the last page or so is complaints about the stage’s build quality and that concerns me as it’s the version I’ve been considering. 

Couple questions, since it’s “unpowered” do I need to buy a separate power amp even if I purchase an FRFR cab, or are there powered cabs out there? 

I’ve used my helix mostly through headphones and have been looking to get closer to an amp in the room sound.


----------



## lewis

Mathemagician said:


> So what’s the deal with the stage. After some thinking I’ve been debating moving towards Kemper from my helix because I’m just not a tweaker at this point in time.
> 
> So the last page or so is complaints about the stage’s build quality and that concerns me as it’s the version I’ve been considering.
> 
> Couple questions, since it’s “unpowered” do I need to buy a separate power amp even if I purchase an FRFR cab, or are there powered cabs out there?
> 
> I’ve used my helix mostly through headphones and have been looking to get closer to an amp in the room sound.



Im in a similar boat. I own a kemper rack which i find incredibly easy to get an sick tone from quickly.
And an AX8 which i just cant get on with because i dont like how involved tone building is and it seems too hifi sounding for my tastes.

I was going to get the Stage and have both Kemper iterations but with all the teething problems of the stage - im instead going a different route.

The Bluguitar Amp1 Iridum. Full analog with built in boost, gate and reverb and has four channels. Is smaller than the stage and weighs alot less plus is like £800ish cheaper.


----------



## Mathemagician

The whatnowehodidwhat? Brb have some googling to do.


----------



## lewis

Mathemagician said:


> The whatnowehodidwhat? Brb have some googling to do.


You will be blown away im sure

Thing sounds unreal - uses nano tube (russian tech) so will never die and has mammoth amount of power.
There are some awesome youtube vids including the obligatory Ola Englund demo


----------



## AlvaroHetf

Hi guys, a newbie here.

I spent a year trying my Kemper and finally, I found my perfect live rig. You can check it in my picture.

I use my Kemper into a Orange Pedal baby 100, and then it goes to my Orange Cabs (412 or 212, it depends on how big the room is. I run my Kemper into FOH and also into my cab... Finally I found my perfect live sound!!


----------



## chinnybob

chinnybob said:


> My profiler head exploded last night  was playing and heard a popping/fizzing sound followed by the unit losing power and refusing to turn on. Checked the power cable and fuse and that's not the issue so I'm fairly sure it's the toaster itself. There's some troubleshooting guidance saying to unplug, wait a couple of minutes and plug in again but every time I do this I get the same pop/fizz accompanied by a little spark and it still won't turn on. Guessing some circuit has fried and I've emailed Kemper but has anyone else had this problem?



Shout out to Kemper on this, I sent my toaster off to them and had it back all fixed in just over a week at a pretty reasonable cost. Great customer service, thumbs up!


----------



## Mathemagician

Am now the proud owner of a toaster. Next up is to mess with the heavy free profiles. Because the Josh Middleton profile pack is looking mighty tempting.


----------



## lewis

Mathemagician said:


> Am now the proud owner of a toaster. Next up is to mess with the heavy free profiles. Because the Josh Middleton profile pack is looking mighty tempting.


I have pack one and wished i had got pack 2

Also my main tone has surpsingly been a free Axe Fx II tone from the kemper website.
A kemper profiled Axe fx II sounds better than just an axe fx ii (hence me selling the ax8 lol )


----------



## Mathemagician

Ok so I am using a peavey 212 cab. I have guitar cables and “balanced cables” for speakers. Guitar to Kemper uses a regular guitar cable. But from the Kemper to the cab do I use one of the balanced cables or so I use another guitar cable? 

As I understand it guitar/instrument cables are unbalanced?

Trying to make sense of new stuff all at once since I’m off.


----------



## nightlight

Mathemagician said:


> Ok so I am using a peavey 212 cab. I have guitar cables and “balanced cables” for speakers. Guitar to Kemper uses a regular guitar cable. But from the Kemper to the cab do I use one of the balanced cables or so I use another guitar cable?
> 
> As I understand it guitar/instrument cables are unbalanced?
> 
> Trying to make sense of new stuff all at once since I’m off.



Do you have a powered Kemper? In that case, use a speaker cable *not* an instrument cable or you'll damage the power amp.

If you don't have a powered Kemper, you won't be able to get a sound out of the cab without using a power amp.


----------



## nightlight

I just created another profile of my Engl Savage 120. I think it sounds really good. 

Try it out on the Rig Exchange. Indian Savage Rage is the name of the profile.


----------



## ryanougrad

Okay. I'm considering taking the plunge on a Kemper Floor, but I haven't really kept up with all the Kemper stuff, so I'm not sure what's up to date and out of date with what I've read over the years. With my current situation, living in Vietnam, I have to make a decision pretty quick (grab it over the holidays) and can't test drive before I buy. So my questions are:

I've read delays are great, but not sure about reverbs.
How are the delays and reverbs? 
Related to the question above, would an Eventide H9 be overkill when used with the Kemper?
How are the Fuzz tones?
How are the boosts (808, etc.)?

Again, because of where I live I'd like to grab what I need in one go, as finding things here in Vietnam is quite difficult and importing is basically a no go. 

If it helps, I'm looking for tones similar to Mastodon and Pallbearer as well as some KSE and wonder if I can hit all that in the Kemper or if it needs some help. (Yeah I'm old and don't djent). A big pedal board rig and amp is a nonstarter. 

I know someone might recommend the Axe, but the H9 and floor (with holiday deals) is much less than Axe-III and midi.


----------



## lewis

I love the kemper and its built in effects are great. There was a recent update that added a whole bunch of new reverbs and they sound sweet.

The kemper is one of these things where when you come back to it after playing other rigs and hearing band mates setups in action etc etc, you realise how superior it is. I regularly A/Bd it against my AX8 and it slaughtered it everytime. To the point ive sold the ax8 in favour of making a smaller analog/digital hybrid rig.

Where i would be abit iffy is there are so many horror stories about the stage sadly. My non powered rack has been outstanding quality and lasted great with no issues. Seems the stage is cursed currently though so.


----------



## Jon Pearson

So this is just a FWIW from my experience, obviously others will disagree - I really think the Helix is the better buy over Kemper.

I owned a Kemper for a while and really tried to like it, and it did do a great job catching the sound of an amp, but it was a no-go for me once I realized there is pretty much no significant tweaking of a profile. 

Here's my process typically with modeler/digital tech: find a baseline amp sound that I like pretty well, and then tweak it to get it just right. 

The problem with Kemper is that the profiles simply can't be tweaked very much before they sound bad, which makes sense if you think about how it does what it does, it obviously can't model individual amp tone control so the EQ just isn't ideal for the profile in most cases. 

With Kemper you need a great profile that is 99% perfect and requires minimal tweaks, but for me that was difficult. I'm not saying it sounded bad, it sounded great, but I'm always going to want to make tweaks to personalize my sound.

I owned the Helix afterward, and it isn't as close necessarily to the "real deal" but it sounded fantastic and I could pretty well always get what I wanted from it, it's cheaper, and the interface is great (an area the Kemper lacks in for sure).

Just my opinion, YMMV.


----------



## ryanougrad

Jon Pearson said:


> S
> 
> Just my opinion, YMMV.



Thanks. I actually have an HX stomp right now and I'm over trying to dial things in. I only need some base amps tones that are ready to go. I think for me, the Kemper is a better route.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ryanougrad said:


> Okay. I'm considering taking the plunge on a Kemper Floor, but I haven't really kept up with all the Kemper stuff, so I'm not sure what's up to date and out of date with what I've read over the years. With my current situation, living in Vietnam, I have to make a decision pretty quick (grab it over the holidays) and can't test drive before I buy. So my questions are:
> 
> I've read delays are great, but not sure about reverbs.
> How are the delays and reverbs?
> Related to the question above, would an Eventide H9 be overkill when used with the Kemper?
> How are the Fuzz tones?
> How are the boosts (808, etc.)?
> 
> Again, because of where I live I'd like to grab what I need in one go, as finding things here in Vietnam is quite difficult and importing is basically a no go.
> 
> If it helps, I'm looking for tones similar to Mastodon and Pallbearer as well as some KSE and wonder if I can hit all that in the Kemper or if it needs some help. (Yeah I'm old and don't djent). A big pedal board rig and amp is a nonstarter.
> 
> I know someone might recommend the Axe, but the H9 and floor (with holiday deals) is much less than Axe-III and midi.


If you're trying to get doomy/sludgy sounds/ KSE sounds, there's about a million profiles on the rig exchange that can get you into those ranges (not including paid profiles).

delays/reverbs are good
kemper takes pedals just fine if you decide to use them with it.
fuzz tones are solid, especially the green pickle/muff models
boosts are relatively limited, there's one clean boost model and a couple variations on the 808 iirc


----------



## Jon Pearson

ryanougrad said:


> Thanks. I actually have an HX stomp right now and I'm over trying to dial things in. I only need some base amps tones that are ready to go. I think for me, the Kemper is a better route.



Fair enough! The kemper is definitely a sweet piece of kit, if you don't like messing around with settings then it is probably the one to go for.


----------



## cardinal

OK, I'm starting to look into a Kemper again just to profile some of my own amps. I'm sure this is discussed in here somewhere, but hoping someone can fill me in on the current technology:

There's a way to profile just an amp head, right? Like, I can put a load box on the head and profile directly from the amp's output? 

That way I don't have to worry about mic placement and FRFR stuff. I can just put the Kemper output into my cabs and it would sound like the amp into the cab, right?


----------



## lewis

Jon Pearson said:


> Fair enough! The kemper is definitely a sweet piece of kit, if you don't like messing around with settings then it is probably the one to go for.


This!!

The easiest plug and play = stunning tone ive had.
Ive gone from Pod HD Pro, my bands bassist has a Helix LT, I own a Kemper and until recently an AX8 and my bands 2nd guitarist owns an Axe Fx II.

Its the best sounding right off the bat and easily the easiest to dial in.

The other 2 are forever having to tone tweak


----------



## ascl

lewis said:


> This!!
> 
> The easiest plug and play = stunning tone ive had.
> Ive gone from Pod HD Pro, my bands bassist has a Helix LT, I own a Kemper and until recently an AX8 and my bands 2nd guitarist owns an Axe Fx II.
> 
> Its the best sounding right off the bat and easily the easiest to dial in.
> 
> The other 2 are forever having to tone tweak



+1. The tweaking was the thing I hated with the POD I had. I could never get it sounding how I wanted it, so the kemper is essentially plug and play for me (and if I don't like the profile, I just find another one. There are a ridiculous number of good sounding profiles out there).


----------



## Fierce_Swe

https://www.kemper-amps.com/forum/index.php?thread/47112-rig-manager-3-is-available-for-testing/

Well, that was about time....


----------



## DudeManBrother

I’m more excited that you can (apparently) drag and drop IR files now. I wonder if they still convert to .kpir and truncate? Either way it’s more convenient than the extra steps involved with using Cab Maker. 

I’ll probably still wait until the release is official. I’m not so concerned with a buggy experience in RM as much as I’m concerned about leaving 5.X OS to 7.1.6 or higher.


----------



## Mathemagician

Yeah I love just being able to swap profiles and maybe tweak the EQ a tad. But at the end of the day the profile is the profile, you can turn off cab sim and play through a cab, or us FRFR and cab sims and that’s it. Loving mine.


----------



## lewis

Its not called "editor" so can we still complain?

If not, we better move focus to the kemper cab. Where the hell is it?


----------



## DudeManBrother

It does have the editor in there so I’m sure it’ll be called that once the release is official. I too wonder where that cab/speaker is. I wouldn’t be shocked if it doesn’t happen for another year or more, but it’s a great idea and I’d love to try it out.


----------



## ryanougrad

Bought a Kemper Stage. Where can I get the best profiles for the following amps:

Orange
Marshall JMP and 800
Fortin Marshall
5150
Recto

Looking for tones similar to Mastodon, High on Fire, Killswitch Engage. Not owned a Kemper before and will be a few days before I get home and have a chance to play.


----------



## lewis

ryanougrad said:


> Bought a Kemper Stage. Where can I get the best profiles for the following amps:
> 
> Orange
> Marshall JMP and 800
> Fortin Marshall
> 5150
> Recto
> 
> Looking for tones similar to Mastodon, High on Fire, Killswitch Engage. Not owned a Kemper before and will be a few days before I get home and have a chance to play.



Sinmix will cover most of that.


----------



## Dead-Pan

These are on fire!


----------



## DudeManBrother

Dead-Pan said:


> These are on fire!



I don’t see them on your website. Are they available yet?


----------



## Dead-Pan

DudeManBrother said:


> I don’t see them on your website. Are they available yet?



They are!

http://livereadysound.com/product/the-legend/

http://livereadysound.com/product/west-coast-killer/

Happy New Year All!


----------



## DudeManBrother

Dead-Pan said:


> They are!
> 
> http://livereadysound.com/product/the-legend/
> 
> http://livereadysound.com/product/west-coast-killer/
> 
> Happy New Year All!


Nice! Just grabbed the Cali pack


----------



## Dead-Pan

DudeManBrother said:


> Nice! Just grabbed the Cali pack



She's a mean one! Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## DudeManBrother

https://www.gearnews.com/namm-2020-...0w4rKoB6auhUwy5vQdPPNz5pmJtZ2PrD_ANpxTmCStohU

Looks like they’re finally getting ready to release the Kemper Kone speaker.


----------



## lewis

DudeManBrother said:


> https://www.gearnews.com/namm-2020-...0w4rKoB6auhUwy5vQdPPNz5pmJtZ2PrD_ANpxTmCStohU
> 
> Looks like they’re finally getting ready to release the Kemper Kone speaker.



Passive speaker cab though?
Seems odd.

I was expecting these to plug in and have plenty of power then to do all their proper speaker wizardry.


----------



## nightlight

lewis said:


> Passive speaker cab though?
> Seems odd.
> 
> I was expecting these to plug in and have plenty of power then to do all their proper speaker wizardry.



All the speaker wizardry will be done on the Kemper side of things. 

The speakers are also to be sold separately can even be put into any other cabinet of your choice.


----------



## lewis

nightlight said:


> All the speaker wizardry will be done on the Kemper side of things.
> 
> The speakers are also to be sold separately can even be put into any other cabinet of your choice.


is that using the current cab Kemper stuff, or will there be some sort of Kemper update that adds in the required cab stuff to work with these Kabs ?


----------



## DudeManBrother

I’m assuming it’ll require an update. That kinda bums me out as I’ve had a very stable experience from way back at 1.X up through 5.X and don’t really want to update unless I have to. I plan on buying one speaker initially, which I’ll stick into my Mesa 112, for testing it out.


----------



## nightlight

lewis said:


> is that using the current cab Kemper stuff, or will there be some sort of Kemper update that adds in the required cab stuff to work with these Kabs ?



It'll be a software update. Some
sort of DSP to approximate various speakers. 



DudeManBrother said:


> I’m assuming it’ll require an update. That kinda bums me out as I’ve had a very stable experience from way back at 1.X up through 5.X and don’t really want to update unless I have to. I plan on buying one speaker initially, which I’ll stick into my Mesa 112, for testing it out.



I'm thinking about getting one and sticking it in my Mesa Boogie Thiele cab as well. Unless of course the full cabinet is reasonably priced, in which case I'll get one or two.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Just got another Kemper. Reloaded all my favourite profiles and couldn’t be happier!


----------



## nightlight

This info got removed from the Kemper website, but I had already copied the text. 

FYI: 
Availability of the KEMPER Kabinet and also The KEMPER KONE as a replacement speaker for any existing guitar cab is expected towards the end of Q1 2020. The estimated price for the Kabinet in USD will be in the 450,- range, The KONE is expected to retail in the US for USD 165,-


----------



## lewis

nightlight said:


> This info got removed from the Kemper website, but I had already copied the text.
> 
> FYI:
> Availability of the KEMPER Kabinet and also The KEMPER KONE as a replacement speaker for any existing guitar cab is expected towards the end of Q1 2020. The estimated price for the Kabinet in USD will be in the 450,- range, The KONE is expected to retail in the US for USD 165,-



Thats really cheap for the speaker imo. Could pick up the cheap Harley benton cab (2x12) and then add these


----------



## Sepultorture

Finally got one, back to writing material.


----------



## Bentaycanada

nightlight said:


> This info got removed from the Kemper website, but I had already copied the text.
> 
> FYI:
> Availability of the KEMPER Kabinet and also The KEMPER KONE as a replacement speaker for any existing guitar cab is expected towards the end of Q1 2020. The estimated price for the Kabinet in USD will be in the 450,- range, The KONE is expected to retail in the US for USD 165,-



I was thinking about new speakers for my 212. This looks like just the ticket!


----------



## DudeManBrother

My cabinet is ready for whenever these start shipping


----------



## nightlight

Hey guys, I made a an entry in the Neural DSP competition that's on right. Used my Kemper for some of the guitar parts, have a listen! The tones are my own and are on the Rig Exchange.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Which commercial profiler has the best Mesa Mark profiles for Metallica / Lamb of God?


----------



## Dead-Pan

Tried the Kemper Kone at NAMM and think its gonna be a success. 

Meanwhile, Charlie at Munroe Audio take the God of Was for a spin:


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

I finally got a Kemper. It got it in the mail today. I hate to admit it, but I like the Kemper more than the axe fx 3. The kemper feels more like a real amp to me. Now I've gotta find some good profiles. Does anyone have suggestions for where I can find good engl savage or KSR profiles?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> I finally got a Kemper. It got it in the mail today. I hate to admit it, but I like the Kemper more than the axe fx 3. The kemper feels more like a real amp to me. Now I've gotta find some good profiles. Does anyone have suggestions for where I can find good engl savage or KSR profiles?



WHILE I DISAGREE WITH THAT ASSESSMENT... 

Double Impact Productions
ReampZone
and my #1 favorite = Josh Middleton

Those were my favorite profiles I used when I owned a Kemper

Also, stay away from STL Tones. They really suck imo. Pretty sure there's others in here who will agree. Especially given their price.


----------



## DudeManBrother

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> I finally got a Kemper. It got it in the mail today. I hate to admit it, but I like the Kemper more than the axe fx 3. The kemper feels more like a real amp to me. Now I've gotta find some good profiles. Does anyone have suggestions for where I can find good engl savage or KSR profiles?




Our fellow SSO member @Dead-Pan makes some sick profiles. Check the sound clips of his KSR Ares pack.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> WHILE I DISAGREE WITH THAT ASSESSMENT...
> 
> Double Impact Productions
> ReampZone
> and my #1 favorite = Josh Middleton
> 
> Those were my favorite profiles I used when I owned a Kemper
> 
> Also, stay away from STL Tones. They really suck imo. Pretty sure there's others in here who will agree. Especially given their price.


yup STL and mattfig profiles suck.


----------



## nightlight

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> I finally got a Kemper. It got it in the mail today. I hate to admit it, but I like the Kemper more than the axe fx 3. The kemper feels more like a real amp to me. Now I've gotta find some good profiles. Does anyone have suggestions for where I can find good engl savage or KSR profiles?



You can try my Indian Savage Rage profile on the rig exchange if you'd like, it's free.


----------



## lewis

Dont know about the axe fx 3 but it sounds and feels infintely better than the Axe Fx II amps/modelling.

I expected my ax8 to be on par with my kemper and be my fly show soloution. Just couldnt get on with it so sold it. Nothing ive tried/heard, beats the kemper


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Everyone goes on about how "outdated" the Kemper is, but the reality is it can still hold its own with the current crop of high end digital gear. 

That said, it's not really fair to compare it to modelers like the AxeFx. For either product. 

If the Kemper sounds bad, you're using the wrong profile. If the AxeFx (or Helix) sounds bad, you need to adjust the settings. Those are two very different things. It's also why folks who don't like modelers like the Kemper and why folks who like modelers don't really get along with it.


----------



## AboutBlank

LeviathanKiller said:


> Also, stay away from STL Tones. They really suck imo. Pretty sure there's others in here who will agree. Especially given their price.



Since the profiles all come from different sources I would have to politely disagree here.

I would explicitly recommend the Lasse Lammert Bundle here.
You can download the predecessor directly from Kemper and you definitely won't make any mistakes if you like the flavour to buy his "STL" bundle.

I, for example, can absolutely not deal with the often recommended and praised SinMix stuff, neither in terms of sound, nor would I give him any financial support because of how he presents himself.


----------



## nightlight

AboutBlank said:


> Since the profiles all come from different sources I would have to politely disagree here.
> 
> I would explicitly recommend the Lasse Lammert Bundle here.
> You can download the predecessor directly from Kemper and you definitely won't make any mistakes if you like the flavour to buy his "STL" bundle.
> 
> I, for example, can absolutely not deal with the often recommended and praised SinMix stuff, neither in terms of sound, nor would I give him any financial support because of how he presents himself.




Aw, Sinmix can be a bit abrasive, but he's just a regular person by my book, and that includes doing and saying some stupid stuff sometimes. Nothing none of us aren't guilty of. 

I think a lot of the hate of him stems from the fact that he was one of the people who were saying early on that the Kemper has a "signature tone" and that real amps were better. Attracted a tonne of haters on the forums, guys who would follow him on to other forums and eventually led to him being kicked off through routine harassment. I know of another guy who was just friends with Sinmix and had to get off the net due to the harassment, so take that for what it's worth. 

His profiles are also pretty damn good. I also like Lasse Lammert's free profiles, they're really good.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

AboutBlank said:


> Since the profiles all come from different sources I would have to politely disagree here.
> 
> I would explicitly recommend the Lasse Lammert Bundle here.
> You can download the predecessor directly from Kemper and you definitely won't make any mistakes if you like the flavour to buy his "STL" bundle.
> 
> I, for example, can absolutely not deal with the often recommended and praised SinMix stuff, neither in terms of sound, nor would I give him any financial support because of how he presents himself.


I forgot Lasse Lammert did a pack with him. I would bet that one is probably worth. The Will Putney and whatever else I bought was awful though. The "pre-mixed" ones are so odd.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> I forgot Lasse Lammert did a pack with him. I would bet that one is probably worth. The Will Putney and whatever else I bought was awful though. The "pre-mixed" ones are so odd.


yeah I had the northlane packs. They sounded like crap imo.


----------



## Akhenat0n

Guys what kind of audio interface would you recommend for recording purposes only? I want to be able to monitor through the headphones, as well as record at the same time, all in stereo. I've already tried to set it up this way through my POD HD500, but that does not seem to work for me unfortunately, or maybe I just cannot figure it out. Would the Scarlett 2i2 3rd Gen solve this? Tnx in advance!


----------



## DudeManBrother

Akhenat0n said:


> Guys what kind of audio interface would you recommend for recording purposes only? I want to be able to monitor through the headphones, as well as record at the same time, all in stereo. I've already tried to set it up this way through my POD HD500, but that does not seem to work for me unfortunately, or maybe I just cannot figure it out. Would the Scarlett 2i2 3rd Gen solve this? Tnx in advance!



Yeah you can use the 3rd gen 2i2 to do what you’re trying to do. I think you’d get the best results with the Apollo Twin, but it’s substantially more expensive.


----------



## Akhenat0n

DudeManBrother said:


> Yeah you can use the 3rd gen 2i2 to do what you’re trying to do. I think you’d get the best results with the Apollo Twin, but it’s substantially more expensive.



Apollo Twin is way over my budget at the moment  

I couldn't achieve the same result with the 3rd gen 2i2 SOLO since it has only one input, could I? All I want is to record my ideas the same way I hear it through the Kempers headphone output, that said fully stereo and with minimal to no latency, if you know what I'm tryin' to say?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Akhenat0n said:


> Apollo Twin is way over my budget at the moment
> 
> I couldn't achieve the same result with the 3rd gen 2i2 SOLO since it has only one input, could I? All I want is to record my ideas the same way I hear it through the Kempers headphone output, that said fully stereo and with minimal to no latency, if you know what I'm tryin' to say?


Right. The solo is just a single input, so if you’re using stereo delays, or the ability to track a wet Kemper track and a DI simultaneously, then you’d want 2 inputs like the regular 2i2.


----------



## Akhenat0n

Thank you very much good man, I think I'm ordering the regular 2i2 tonight.  I owe you one


----------



## ascl

Dead-Pan said:


> Tried the Kemper Kone at NAMM and think its gonna be a success.


I am pumped for it! Can't wait.


----------



## lewis

Ive seen Mick Thomson is with Omega amps now.

Any word on profiles or anything from his amp? The rig rundown looked sweet and im interested to hear how it might compare to his Rivera. Apparently it cuts better live?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lewis said:


> Ive seen Mick Thomson is with Omega amps now.
> 
> Any word on profiles or anything from his amp? The rig rundown looked sweet and im interested to hear how it my compare to his Rivera. Apparently it cuts better live?


omega did a bunch of profiles a while back. check their website. The Omega stuff cuts like a knife live. It had as much cut as Gojira's 5153s do live (which is a metric shitton).


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> omega did a bunch of profiles a while back. check their website. The Omega stuff cuts like a knife live. It had as much cut as Gojira's 5153s do live (which is a metric shitton).


Oooh damn thanks for the headsup dude.


Going to be switching to Drop B too so seems a perfect thing to look into.
Is Micks head like a new sig model or is it just one of the cool existing amps offered in the profile pack?

Will head there now and take a look


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lewis said:


> Oooh damn thanks for the headsup dude.
> 
> 
> Going to be switching to Drop B too so seems a perfect thing to look into.
> Is Micks head like a new sig model or is it just one of the cool existing amps offered in the profile pack?
> 
> Will head there now and take a look


he's just using their existing products. obsidian and iridium together iirc


----------



## lewis

HOLY COW


Payday cant come soon enough. These profiles sound exactly like the amp from other clips ive seen and heard and just amazing in general.
Feel like after i buy this pack i might aswell delete all my other stuff and just use these.


----------



## Mathemagician

I need to sit here and work backwards through the thread trying various profiles. So much of the included stuff already sounded so good that I was like “fucking finally, one amp, all the tones.” I’m looking forward to trying some of the better high gain stuff. But the cleans especially who knew amps could sound that pretty? 

I just turned off IR modeling as I’m running mine through a 212.


----------



## ascl

RigManager v3.0.100 is out! I am not on the beta track so I guess this is the full release, although it doesn't appear on the website yet... maybe I jumped the gun in my eagerness to see the editor?


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I am unfashionably late. Like wow this thing has been out for years and I am just now getting one. Should be shipping today hopefully so I am doing my research.

Any quick tips for a complete noob? I have a few profiles in mind that I will be checking out.


----------



## Dead-Pan

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> I am unfashionably late. Like wow this thing has been out for years and I am just now getting one. Should be shipping today hopefully so I am doing my research.
> 
> Any quick tips for a complete noob? I have a few profiles in mind that I will be checking out.




Especially if it's a used unit, do an initiate globals in the system menu.

Make sure Purecab is off in the output menu. Initiate globals will turn this back on.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Dead-Pan said:


> Especially if it's a used unit, do an initiate globals in the system menu.
> 
> Make sure Purecab is off in the output menu. Initiate globals will turn this back on.


It is used and I will certainly check this out. Thanks.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

How do you guys go about getting an accurate representation? From choosing a tone in your home to taking it to FOH.

Also to get the profiles on youtube to sound the same (or similar) after you download the profile for your own personal use.


----------



## Akhenat0n

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> How do you guys go about getting an accurate representation? From choosing a tone in your home to taking it to FOH.
> 
> Also to get the profiles on youtube to sound the same (or similar) after you download the profile for your own personal use.



Regarding the second question, I personally tend to tweak it just a little bit using the main four knobs (bass, mid, treble, pres). Every guitar sounds different and has its own character, that said I do not expect the same result, nor I have time nowadays to mess around that much.


----------



## DudeManBrother

There is a huge difference in perception of sound from bedroom levels to gig levels. I don’t generally love my Kemper tone in headphones/IEM or at low volume, but damn is it massive at stage volume. The tone itself is arguably the same at any volume, but we perceive it differently. 

I also generally love my profiles thru my 412 cab, and could tweak one to sound perfect through it; but it doesn’t translate to the Kemper’s Cab section going to FOH, so I generally try to tweak my profiles at gig levels through my PA system and accept the tone I get from my 412. Hopefully CK will answer my feature request and add a parametric EQ in the Cab section so we can tweak the IRs for phase correction and fizz when necessary. He could remove all the Low and High shift stuff and replace it with an EQ, and IMO it’d be a huge improvement for Cab swaps.


----------



## Akhenat0n

My first acoustic attempt through the Kemper


----------



## ascl

Kemper Kabinet has been released and is available for purchase from the kemper store! Very curious to try it out...


----------



## ascl

... seems I'm the only one excited about this? Anyway, mine should arrive mid next week!


----------



## lewis

ascl said:


> ... seems I'm the only one excited about this? Anyway, mine should arrive mid next week!


Think the coronavirus has ruined not only gear purchases - but also peoples wallets to afford it even if they wanted to.


----------



## ramses

ascl said:


> Kemper Kabinet has been released and is available for purchase from the kemper store! Very curious to try it out...



Too bad my Kemper doesn't have a power amp :-(

I could buy an external solid state power amp ... but my goal is to simplify.


----------



## ascl

I picked up a camplifier from ritter amps. Slots in the back of the kemper toaster, and will, hopefully, be loud enough for home practice with the kabinet. I will find out later in the week.

Fair comment about the coronavirus, it has certainly put a dampener on many things.


----------



## USMarine75

For those that like vintage/rock tones...

ToneJunkie is giving away two free profile packs - here is some info since they're not popular amps. The Tyler HM18 is killer especially with (real) OD pedals in front.

*Resin Eclipse Stereo 6L6 *(cranked small Fender style):



The Eclipse is revolutionizing the amp world with its true stereo design. This all original design packages 2 identical single-ended 6L6 amplifiers into 1 chassis. The Eclipse shines through it's 2 outputs with simple Volume and Tone knobs shaping each input channel. Custom Mercury Magnetics transformers combined with true point to point wiring create a full bodied sound with unmatched clarity and warmth.






Specifications:

Handmade in USA
Preamp Tubes: (2) 12ax7 (1 Per Channel)
Power tubes: (2) 6L6 – (1 Per Channel, Cathode Biased)
Rectifier: Solid State

Made with Mercury Magnetics
Head: 16.5″w x 9.5″h x 8.5″d (shell only)
Head 25lbs.
Output: 8W x 2
*

Tyler HM18:*



Tyler’s latest creation is a compact powerhouse with a simple layout. At first glance, the HM-18 resembles a take on the classic 5E3 design, with two inputs and Master, Tone, and Volume knobs. But this is an EL84 output-tube design with a GZ34 rectifier. It’s best compared to the power section of a Vox or Matchless paired with the preamp from an 18-watt Marshall.

The HM-18 has an impressive feel. Its stain-lacquered tweed breathes timeless class and durability, and the cab is locally built of high-grade birch ply. Electronics are mounted in a thick steel chassis to eliminate vibration, and the transformers are built by Classic Tone in Chicago to Brinton’s specifications, with one of the power-transformer’s special features being an extra set of ground wires to make the amp virtually noise-free. It is also tapped for two 1/4″ speaker outputs, 4 and 8 ohms.

The HM-18 comes with a 150-watt Eminence speaker comparable to a Texas Heat but with slightly different specs. It translates all the nuances and intentions beautifully.

First impression when plugging in is balance – it feels like everything is represented fairly and the bottom is solid and doesn’t fall out when the amp is cranked to its limits. Input 1 lets you drive the preamp section a little harder, and it naturally has a bit more output than the cleaner Input 2. It also responds well to dynamics and cleans up nicely when the guitar volume is being rolled back.

The HM-18 handles pedals well, and playing with the balance between the Volume and Master knobs moves the breakup point to different levels.

Although inspired by classic circuits, the HM-18 does not have Fender chime or Vox compression, but it tastefully delivers both a clean and classy spectrum of driven settings. It’s a versatile-sounding amp that feels modern and delivers familiar sounds.


----------



## ascl

@lewis comment has made me feel a little hesitant to post this... I am very thankful to be working in an industry where I can WFH, and haven't been greatly impacted by conora virus. And in a way the timing is good that this arrived, because I am home a lot more these days...

My Kemper Kabinet is here! It is a classy looking cabinet, and sounds fantastic. When in "FRFR" mode it sounds pretty similar to my studio monitors, and when it is in "kone" mode, it sounds very much like an "amp in the room" sound. This is the best of both worlds, with changing between them a push of a button away. The Rig Manager seems to be not updated for it yet, so controlling via the kemper itself, and I am hoping they release more speaker imprints, ie it feels a little like it is early days... but Kemper have been good at supporting their products, so I am sure things will evolve over time.


----------



## Akhenat0n

If you want a new case for your Kemper, feel free to contact this guy: https://www.facebook.com/CaseSmithCustoms/

He makes some great cases!

Here is mine:













KempCase



__ Akhenat0n
__ Apr 2, 2020


----------



## nightlight

The Kabinet seems like a really cool addition to the Kemper ecosystem. I have seen both good and bad reviews on the Kemper Forums. I do want to try one for myself to see what it's like though. Here's a couple of good videos imo


----------



## USMarine75

If anyone is looking for some KILLER profile packs on the cheap... check out Cililab:

https://cililabkpaprofiles.bigcartel.com/

So far I've bought:
Butterslax - 9/10
Plexi - 9.5/10
EVH 5153S - 9/10
Soldano Hot Rod 50 - 6/10
Herbert Mk1 - 7/10
VH4 - 8/10

Use their code *564SVR* and they're like $3-5 per pack.


----------



## lewis

I feel Im probably so behind with Firmware updates. I cant remember the last time I updated my Kemper. Probably years ago haha

do any of the updates confess to improve how the unit sounds? or are they mostly bug fixes and feature adds?


----------



## USMarine75

lewis said:


> I feel Im probably so behind with Firmware updates. I cant remember the last time I updated my Kemper. Probably years ago haha
> 
> do any of the updates confess to improve how the unit sounds? or are they mostly bug fixes and feature adds?



Kemper Rig Manager 3 alone is a huge step forward and worth it.


----------



## sirbuh

kemper still worth checking out?


----------



## Alexa run my life

Question. Do profilers work for recording as well as they do for playing through a live cab? If a profile sounds great through your cab, is it going to sound as great when recording direct, or are there profiles specific for recording direct?


----------



## broangiel

Alexa run my life said:


> Question. Do profilers work for recording as well as they do for playing through a live cab? If a profile sounds great through your cab, is it going to sound as great when recording direct, or are there profiles specific for recording direct?


You’d need a profile with an IR of a cab built into it (or load one in your DAW). The sound through the cab and direct sound will be fundamentally different because it’s an amp in the room vs an IR of a close-mic’d cab. Having said that, the tones can still be very good. You just need to find the right IR.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Alexa run my life said:


> Question. Do profilers work for recording as well as they do for playing through a live cab? If a profile sounds great through your cab, is it going to sound as great when recording direct, or are there profiles specific for recording direct?


It depends on the profile. I’ve made some profiles that sound so good through a real cab, but the cab sim ended up woofy and bloated. I’ve also had great results with profiles that work for recording/FOH but they don’t sound as good through a guitar cab. The more I profile the better I get at it. Finding the right amp/cab/mics/levels can be quite the chore. Once you find what works, then getting great results comes much easier. 

There are Direct Profiles, Merged Profiles, and Studio Profiles. DP’s have no cab during profiling and are made for real cabs. MP’s are DP’s with a cab sim added afterwards, and SP’s are the standard process; capturing both amp and cab. I still find the SP process gives me the best results consistently. Even with the Studio Profiles: I do like save the cab capture so I can swap cabs around whenever I feel the need.


----------



## Alexa run my life

broangiel said:


> You’d need a profile with an IR of a cab built into it (or load one in your DAW). The sound through the cab and direct sound will be fundamentally different because it’s an amp in the room vs an IR of a close-mic’d cab. Having said that, the tones can still be very good. You just need to find the right IR.





DudeManBrother said:


> It depends on the profile. I’ve made some profiles that sound so good through a real cab, but the cab sim ended up woofy and bloated. I’ve also had great results with profiles that work for recording/FOH but they don’t sound as good through a guitar cab. The more I profile the better I get at it. Finding the right amp/cab/mics/levels can be quite the chore. Once you find what works, then getting great results comes much easier.
> 
> There are Direct Profiles, Merged Profiles, and Studio Profiles. DP’s have no cab during profiling and are made for real cabs. MP’s are DP’s with a cab sim added afterwards, and SP’s are the standard process; capturing both amp and cab. I still find the SP process gives me the best results consistently. Even with the Studio Profiles: I do like save the cab capture so I can swap cabs around whenever I feel the need.


Nice thanks!


----------



## AlvaroHetf

Alexa run my life said:


> Question. Do profilers work for recording as well as they do for playing through a live cab? If a profile sounds great through your cab, is it going to sound as great when recording direct, or are there profiles specific for recording direct?


Well, as our mate said, It depends on the profile. There are lots of profiles that sounds great throughout a cab but if you put an IRS in the cabinet section, they are horrible. You need to try and try profiles and choose what for you sound best. Follow your feelings!


----------



## Alexa run my life

Can you delete any stock profiles? Like if you just wanted a total of 10 downloaded profiles on the Kemper can that be done?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Alexa run my life said:


> Can you delete any stock profiles? Like if you just wanted a total of 10 downloaded profiles on the Kemper can that be done?


Yeah it can be done on the Rig Manager or on the Kemper itself.


----------



## Mathemagician

Alexa run my life said:


> Can you delete any stock profiles? Like if you just wanted a total of 10 downloaded profiles on the Kemper can that be done?



Best of luck! In the end I know I want to do Something like that too, but I just haven’t spent enough time with mine to have favorites yet, lol.


----------



## ascl

Reducing the number of profiles cuts down on the startup time quite a bit. I haven't quite managed 10, but got down to < 200. I really should cull more, especially with how easy it is to preview and copy them via the rig manager, no need to have so many profiles.


----------



## lewis

ascl said:


> Reducing the number of profiles cuts down on the startup time quite a bit. I haven't quite managed 10, but got down to < 200. I really should cull more, especially with how easy it is to preview and copy them via the rig manager, no need to have so many profiles.



I did this once. Accidentally deleted everything off the Kemper (all stock profiles gone) and only had some on the USB that was plugged in.
Startup was so quick.

I never did find out how to get all the stock profiles back haha


----------



## DudeManBrother

lewis said:


> I did this once. Accidentally deleted everything off the Kemper (all stock profiles gone) and only had some on the USB that was plugged in.
> Startup was so quick.
> 
> I never did find out how to get all the stock profiles back haha



There is a file on the Kemper download page that contains all the factory content. You can load it into the share file on your USB stick and put them all back on if you wanted to. 

Running with >50 profiles is much nicer to me though. Not only does the unit startup more quickly; but you don’t have to suffer from such option paralysis. I usually make my own profiles, but occasionally buy a pack, and pick my favorite 2-5 profiles for further adjustments. I’ll favorite my top 2 from that particular amp, and maybe keep up to 3 alts stored as non-favorites.


----------



## lewis

DudeManBrother said:


> There is a file on the Kemper download page that contains all the factory content. You can load it into the share file on your USB stick and put them all back on if you wanted to.
> 
> Running with >50 profiles is much nicer to me though. Not only does the unit startup more quickly; but you don’t have to suffer from such option paralysis. I usually make my own profiles, but occasionally buy a pack, and pick my favorite 2-5 profiles for further adjustments. I’ll favorite my top 2 from that particular amp, and maybe keep up to 3 alts stored as non-favorites.


ah nice one thanks for the heads up.

Think Im going to follow mostly your advice too. My Kemper atm is near max capacity. Startup takes ages.

Need to neaten and order profiles better.


----------



## Alexa run my life

How are the stock metal profiles, anyone regularly use them as their mains? Anyone record with them?


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

Alexa run my life said:


> How are the stock metal profiles, anyone regularly use them as their mains? Anyone record with them?



I never use em man. Not my thing


----------



## Lozek

Yep, I've spent a long time narrowing down to a few amps and cabs that work for me, I don't keep anything else on there. Occasionally I'll add something specific I might be looking for, but I always make an effort to keep the number of profiles right down to a minimum.


----------



## vibrantgermancities

What FRFR options are people preferring these days? It’s been along time since I’ve looked at anything but I’ve finally got a toaster on the way and I’m curious to know what’s recommended in 2020.

Appreciate it’s largely a personal thing as you can’t find a review of anything these days without someone else saying it’s trash (for example, according to the Kemper forums the various QSC options are either the best thing you could possibly buy, or utter garbage with no middle ground) but any suggestions that I might want to check out if and when it’s safe to do so would be appreciated! Largely home playing, but I’m open to things that would be capable of jamming with others. 

Also, I’m not interested in a power amp plus a real cab. I get that it works really well, it’s just not how I’m planning on using it. Active FRFR* options only. Fight me.


*and to pre-empt the inevitable, yes I understand that none of the options likely to be discussed are _really _FR or FR and definitely aren’t both. I don’t need an acoustics lesson.


----------



## lewis

vibrantgermancities said:


> What FRFR options are people preferring these days? It’s been along time since I’ve looked at anything but I’ve finally got a toaster on the way and I’m curious to know what’s recommended in 2020.
> 
> Appreciate it’s largely a personal thing as you can’t find a review of anything these days without someone else saying it’s trash (for example, according to the Kemper forums the various QSC options are either the best thing you could possibly buy, or utter garbage with no middle ground) but any suggestions that I might want to check out if and when it’s safe to do so would be appreciated! Largely home playing, but I’m open to things that would be capable of jamming with others.
> 
> Also, I’m not interested in a power amp plus a real cab. I get that it works really well, it’s just not how I’m planning on using it. Active FRFR* options only. Fight me.
> 
> 
> *and to pre-empt the inevitable, yes I understand that none of the options likely to be discussed are _really _FR or FR and definitely aren’t both. I don’t need an acoustics lesson.



Head rush FRFR
I own 3.

Two 112s and one amazingly compact 108

Both sizes are 2000watts and sound virtually identical (112 has more low end) 
Love them. 2 inputs each with independent volume controls and can be daisy chained.


----------



## Guamskyy

Kinda thinking about offloading my KPA for a Kemper Stage and I was wondering if anyone knew if you can load a KPA backup file onto the Kemper Stage variant without any issues?


----------



## ryanougrad

Anyone purchase from Goldlion Audio? They seem to have a lot of stoner, doom amps I'd like to check out.


----------



## DropTheSun

vibrantgermancities said:


> What FRFR options are people preferring these days? It’s been along time since I’ve looked at anything but I’ve finally got a toaster on the way and I’m curious to know what’s recommended in 2020.
> 
> Appreciate it’s largely a personal thing as you can’t find a review of anything these days without someone else saying it’s trash (for example, according to the Kemper forums the various QSC options are either the best thing you could possibly buy, or utter garbage with no middle ground) but any suggestions that I might want to check out if and when it’s safe to do so would be appreciated! Largely home playing, but I’m open to things that would be capable of jamming with others.
> 
> Also, I’m not interested in a power amp plus a real cab. I get that it works really well, it’s just not how I’m planning on using it. Active FRFR* options only. Fight me.
> 
> 
> *and to pre-empt the inevitable, yes I understand that none of the options likely to be discussed are _really _FR or FR and definitely aren’t both. I don’t need an acoustics lesson.



Atomic CLR has been my ”Gold Standard” for several years. It is expensive, but it has also delivered. 

Only now I have started to wait that Kemper releases Powered Kabinet and see what kind of reviews it will get.


----------



## Dead-Pan




----------



## Andres777

I've come across some free profiles https://promo.hertzrecording.com/freehertzpack i think people into metal/rock find it interesting


----------



## DudeManBrother

The powered cabinet is finally ready. I’m not sure how many people have been waiting to buy it, but it seems like the buzz for the Kemper Kone fizzled out pretty quickly.

copy/paste from the email they sent:




The new powered monitoring solution for all KEMPER PROFILERS is available. The KEMPER Power Kabinet™ offers 200 Watts of raw power, features a smart, build-in speaker stand for a slanted setup, and of course supports the unique KEMPER Kone™ speaker imprint technology, offering a choice of 19 classic guitar speaker imprints for the ultimate KEMPER PROFILER guitar sound experience.

The KEMPER Power Kabinet is the perfect monitoring system for all owners of unpowered KEMPER PROFILERs (Head, Rack, and Stage). Various bundles will become available. Stereo setups supported.

*The KEMPER Power Kabinet*
The package contains a power cord, a dust cover, and an integrated foldable stand for slanted set up.

*Pricing and availability *
The KEMPER Power Kabinet is available from the Kemper Online Store for Euro 689,- USD 789,- and GBP 500,-

_*Note regarding avaialbility in the USA:*_ "Due to some logistical challenges at the harbour, the exact delivery date to the US warehouse is still a bit of a moving target. The Kabinets will be on the road soon! We keep you posted!“


----------



## Axiom451

Is a Kemper worth it in almost 2022?

Been playing a Helix for the past 4 years im not a huge Tweaker, only played the same 4 presets because everything else sounded meh

More of a plug and play guy. huge metal tones etc


----------



## makesexnotwar

AxiomXIII said:


> Is a Kemper worth it in almost 2022?
> 
> Been playing a Helix for the past 4 years im not a huge Tweaker, only played the same 4 presets because everything else sounded meh
> 
> More of a plug and play guy. huge metal tones etc



Honestly as a Kemper owner I keep asking myself same question. Kemper is a great unit but I much more into sound of Neural DSP Nolly archetype. It just sounds good to me out of the box while with Kemper you have to search for a profile that you like. From time to time I've been thinking about replacing it with Quad Cortex but still haven't decided to do it


----------



## sleewell

Helix user here, just bought a kpa power rack. I'm excited to try it again. I had the unpowered toaster about 8 years ago. 

I think the kpa is very much still relevant in almost 2022. My band recently played a couple of shows and the best sounding bands were using them. One band I noticed sold their fractals a few months back and had nothing but rave reviews for the kpa in terms of being dead nuts simple and consistent each night, they had just done a 1.5 month national tour.


----------



## ramses

AxiomXIII said:


> Is a Kemper worth it in almost 2022?
> 
> Been playing a Helix for the past 4 years im not a huge Tweaker, only played the same 4 presets because everything else sounded meh
> 
> More of a plug and play guy. huge metal tones etc



As an existing owner, definitely yes! A well-captured profile is simply a perfect snapshot of an amp+cab+mic combination.

I bought it in 2012 because I was sure that they would continue supporting it for many years. And they definitely did — amazing OS updates since then, and they keep stretching the hardware.

I suspected that long support would happen because they have been supporting a popular synth, under a different company, for more than a decade.

What about a potential new customer? Perhaps the Kemper Stage has hardware that can be stretched for another decade, longer than my venerable toaster. You should compare HW specs and ask the Kemper staff in their forums. Now I'm also wondering what patents they may have filed recently.


----------



## Flappydoodle

AxiomXIII said:


> Is a Kemper worth it in almost 2022?
> 
> Been playing a Helix for the past 4 years im not a huge Tweaker, only played the same 4 presets because everything else sounded meh
> 
> More of a plug and play guy. huge metal tones etc



Personally, it doesn't make sense to me, especially if you already have a Helix. What's your use scenario?

For home jams, you can get one plugin that will sound equally good or better than the Kemper now. That hardware is from the iPhone 4s era, lol.


----------



## nightlight

Flappydoodle said:


> Personally, it doesn't make sense to me, especially if you already have a Helix. What's your use scenario?
> 
> For home jams, you can get one plugin that will sound equally good or better than the Kemper now. That hardware is from the iPhone 4s era, lol.




I'd be interested in knowing what the plugin is. Not a lot of stuff can get close to the Kemper when it comes to both tones as well as feel while playing. I think the feel is where most amp sims let you down. 

That's not to say it can't be done. I just have zero experience as I've always found hardware to be very reliable for my use scenario.


----------



## sleewell

Flappydoodle said:


> Personally, it doesn't make sense to me, especially if you already have a Helix. What's your use scenario?
> 
> For home jams, you can get one plugin that will sound equally good or better than the Kemper now. That hardware is from the iPhone 4s era, lol.




using the helix at home is great. however using it live w your band presents lots of challenges. going direct is not an option at all of the places we play. 4cm with a tube amp kinda colors the sound of the amp imo. going from the helix into the fx return of a tube amp sounds ok but not nearly as good as going guitar into the front of the amp with no helix. I tried all sorts of different tube and ss power amps and even got to the point of using an aby pedal with a tube amp, ss amp and 2 cabs. was too much gear to bring out but did sound great.

even though its older tech i heard multiple bands use the kpa live 2 weeks back and they all sounded amazing. i am hoping that the powered kpa will be a simple, all in one solution. got a pretty good deal on it so its worth the try imo. i think the age of the hardware is less important and that people have gotten better and better at making profiles in the years since the unit has been released.


----------



## Lozek

sleewell said:


> i think the age of the hardware is less important and that people have gotten better and better at making profiles in the years since the unit has been released.



Exactly this, I've owned mine since 2013 and Kemper are still rolling out innovations every few months (acoustic simulator & double tracker just in the last year have been amazing). And you're spot on about the quality of profiling, people have got really good at capturing amazing sounds, it's in the quality of the cabinets.


----------



## Flappydoodle

nightlight said:


> I'd be interested in knowing what the plugin is. Not a lot of stuff can get close to the Kemper when it comes to both tones as well as feel while playing. I think the feel is where most amp sims let you down.
> 
> That's not to say it can't be done. I just have zero experience as I've always found hardware to be very reliable for my use scenario.



Any of the NeuralDSP plugins. I’d recommend the Nolly plugin. You get a nice clean amp, a Marshall JCM800, a 5150, and some sort of saggy lunchbox amp. Obligatory tube screamer, noise gate, plus delay and reverb. It sounds great, feels great (feels REAL), and the four cabinets are awesome and have a bunch of microphone options. Whole thing costs $150 or so. This thing really sounds and responds like an original 5150. The low end thump that most amp sims don’t have is present. And the way the master volume works is perfectly accurate with the amp sounding tight at 4 and getting mushy as you turn it higher.


----------



## sleewell

Kpa delivery date pushed back again. Just getting antsy, bored....

Can anyone comment on the amp in the powered version? Was it sufficient for you or did you prefer using a tube power amp? Thanks!


----------



## Flick

sleewell said:


> Kpa delivery date pushed back again. Just getting antsy, bored....
> 
> Can anyone comment on the amp in the powered version? Was it sufficient for you or did you prefer using a tube power amp? Thanks!


Powered KPA is my go to rig for every application. It’s got enough volume for full band rehearsal, stage volume and sounds great at low volumes or with headphones. Your tone is also more consistent by taking tubes out of the question. Best case scenario is making your own profile with your own tube amp once you have the best sound coming from the tube amp. There are a ton of poor to great profiles you can purchase.


----------



## sleewell

Flick said:


> Powered KPA is my go to rig for every application. It’s got enough volume for full band rehearsal, stage volume and sounds great at low volumes or with headphones. Your tone is also more consistent by taking tubes out of the question. Best case scenario is making your own profile with your own tube amp once you have the best sound coming from the tube amp. There are a ton of poor to great profiles you can purchase.




Sweet! Thanks. Can't wait to try it


----------



## DudeManBrother

sleewell said:


> Kpa delivery date pushed back again. Just getting antsy, bored....
> 
> Can anyone comment on the amp in the powered version? Was it sufficient for you or did you prefer using a tube power amp? Thanks!


I’ve never used the Kemper power amp (didn’t exist when I bought mine) but I have used quite a few power amps. I do prefer a tube section for straight up jamming thru a cab. I’ve done shootouts with my Mesa 2:90, Peavey 60/60, and 5150 power section vs a Crown, Behringer, ISP Stealth, and Matrix GT1000 SS amps. The tube amps always have an additional depth and fill the room more pleasantly. 

The ISP and Matrix are the closest, and ultimately what my other guitarist and I have used live for probably 5 years, as they’re much lighter and don’t need maintenance. We run IEMs and send our tones to FOH so our power amps are just to have some stage volume for the people up front. If you didn’t have a tube power section I doubt you’d feel like you’re missing something; but if you A/B then you’ll notice. Both options sound great though.


----------



## sleewell

Cool, thanks!

I still have my 6505 and fuchs so I'll try using the power section of those to compare to the amp in the kpa. I'm leaning towards a 1u power amp, if I find I want one, to save my last rack space for an iem system. It'd be sweet though if the onboard amp was sufficient. 

Been watching vids on setting up the remote in performance mode. Seems pretty workable for getting the sounds I need in this band. Plus the morphing feature adds a lot of options too. I think that this go round with the kpa is going to be muuuch better than when I had it 7+ years ago. I loved how it sounded but just got the wrong model.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Man I finally decided to update my OS, and according to the date, I haven’t done an update since July of 2018, which was the new spring reverb preview 5.6xxx 

I took a snow day and decided to make a couple new profiles of my Plexi and Uberschall. Man what a difference a nice analog mic pre and EQs can do for profiles. All my old profiles sound flat and lifeless in comparison now, so I need to do all of my other amps in the near future. I have my VHT UltraLead, Sig:X, Mesa Mark II, Mark IV, and Tremoverb already down in the studio so I will probably do most of them today as well.


----------

